# Questions



## SuFiKitten77

_This is game is called questions, one person starts by asking a question .. and another person responds by answering with a question. I will start this one:

Has anyone seen my iced coffee?

_


----------



## Doctorthingit

Do you remember where you saw it last?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_Do I look like I do?_


----------



## Doctorthingit

What do you usually look like?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_Are you blind?_


----------



## Doctorthingit

Would I go blind if I were to look at you?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Have you looked in the mirror as of late?


----------



## Zombie-F

Is the mirror broken?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Did you drop it?


----------



## Doctorthingit

Did you secretly want me to drop it?


----------



## Zombie-F

Did you drop it like it's hot?


----------



## Doctorthingit

Are you asking me to rap, you funky green dog?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Where is the funky green dog?


----------



## Doctorthingit

Why are you asking me?


----------



## Zombie-F

Why don't you know?


----------



## Doctorthingit

Don't you think that I would know?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Well do you?


----------



## Zombie-F

Why would he?


----------



## Doctorthingit

Why are you questioning people on my behalf?


----------



## Zombie-F

Why ask "why?"


----------



## Doctorthingit

What do you think you're saying?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

What do you think I am saying?


----------



## Zombie-F

Are you saying it in English?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Does it sounds Italian?


----------



## Doctorthingit

Do I look like the world's foremost expert on Italian culture?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Are you?


----------



## Zombie-F

Why would you ask that?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Why not?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Am I interupting anything?


----------



## crazyryan

are you animal of any type?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Are you implying that I smell bad?


----------



## Zombie-F

Did you forget to shower today?


----------



## scarface

Could someone explain what is going on hear?


----------



## crazyryan

why dont you explain it


----------



## Haasmama

Would explaining it REALLY help this situation?


----------



## Zombie-F

What, exactly, is the situation?


----------



## crazyryan

ya youd like to know, wouldnt you


----------



## HibLaGrande

Huh?


----------



## scarface

you gotta ask yourself one question, DO YOU FEEL LUCKY??


----------



## Zombie-F

What if I feel unlucky?


----------



## ScareFX

What if your luck changes?


----------



## Haasmama

What does change have to do with luck?


----------



## ScareFX

What does luck have to do with money?


----------



## crazyryan

what do we have to do with either


----------



## Haasmama

Isn't money the basis of everything?


----------



## Zombie-F

Isn't money the root of all evil?


----------



## ScareFX

Isn't man inherently evil?


----------



## Drakemir

if it is evil has it been affected by man ?


----------



## crazyryan

am i a man?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

You can't tell if your a man??


----------



## Haasmama

Are you hiding something?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Does the lump in my pants bother you?


----------



## Haasmama

I know the difference between real and make-believe, don't you?


----------



## claymud

Should I know the diffrence between real and make-belive??


----------



## Haasmama

If you believe it, does that mean it's true?


----------



## claymud

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## HibLaGrande

wasn't "It" one of Stephen Kings better works?


----------



## scarface

does anyone listen to the Insane Clown Posse?


----------



## ScareFX

Are you insane?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Has anyone smoked a J in a van with some guys from the insane clown posse when they where handing out demo tapes in St.Joseph MI, before they were even heard of, like I did?

(I think I still have the demo tape somewhere. "Dead bodies everywhere")


----------



## scarface

why dont any of you vote for the horror movie death match?


----------



## crazyryan

why do u want to no what we do or dont do?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Do these pants make my ass look fat?


----------



## Haasmama

Do your pants fit?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Do you really care?


----------



## claymud

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Were we asking you?


----------



## HibLaGrande

If not him, then who?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who knows?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Have you tried asking the wizard?


----------



## Dr Morbius

don't you think I haven't tried?


----------



## HibLaGrande

You mean to tell me the wizard refused to help?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

What were we talking about again?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Wasn't it how Dr. Morbius was off to see the wizard?


----------



## claymud

Wich wizard?


----------



## maxcarnage

isn't the wizard vacationing in florida?


----------



## crazyryan

arnt u vactioning in Willy Wonkas Chocalate Factory?


----------



## maxcarnage

wasn't the chocolate factory condemned?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Did you see the article on it?


----------



## Mollins

yeah, it was only 5 words long wasnt it?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Are you sure about that?


----------



## maxcarnage

wasn't it on the news?


----------



## scarface

does anyone want to see my bug?


----------



## maxcarnage

is it poisonous?


----------



## ScareFX

Didn't it say in the newscast?


----------



## maxcarnage

Wasn't that the newscast where the anchorman had a seizure?


----------



## ScareFX

It looked like a seizure but I think he was possessed wasn't he?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Is that what you would call it?


----------



## scarface

does anybody want to see my willie?


----------



## Zombie-F

Are you trying to make me sick?


----------



## ScareFX

Is scarface back on the bottle?


----------



## HibLaGrande

did scarface buy a new whale?


----------



## ScareFX

Why is HibLaGrande's question so much funnier than mine? LOL


----------



## Drakemir

how do you pronounce Hiblagrande's name correctly ?


----------



## maxcarnage

what does Hiblagrande's name mean?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Is Hib-Luh-Gron-day that hard to finger out?:ninja:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Do you think it is?


----------



## ScareFX

Which finger are we posting about?


----------



## HibLaGrande

was it the third finger from the left?


----------



## kevin242

does it smell like the sea when I touch my special lady friend?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

What was that???


----------



## scarface

Does it smell like dirty feet in this forum?


----------



## ScareFX

Is that what smells?


----------



## Zombie-F

Did you leave your dirty socks on the floor again?


----------



## Rhiannon

where do the socks go in the dryer?


----------



## Mollins

isnt it to sockland?


----------



## Drakemir

how did we get on the subject of socks?


----------



## Rhiannon

is there a subjet in this thread? :googly:


----------



## scarface

1. Drakemir where in upstate NY are you from?
Yes a second ? or it might be a favor.
2. Would you change your Icon. no biggie

I love upstate NY


----------



## kevin242

are there other New Yorkers here?


----------



## Drakemir

isnt New York the best state? (besides the lame gun laws)


----------



## HibLaGrande

would those be guns that don't fire or ones that walk with a limp?


----------



## Haasmama

Are you sure its a "limp" and not a lisp?


----------



## scarface

How could Chris Columbus discover America when American Indians were already here?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Are we going to talk history now?


----------



## maxcarnage

did christopher colombus have a lisp?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Maybe the Indians were under a big blanket?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

And where did they hide this big blanket?


----------



## scarface

Do you mind if I kiss the sky?


----------



## claymud

Why do you ask?


----------



## HibLaGrande

do you mind if I kiss this guy?


----------



## kevin242

shouldn't you at least take him out to dinner first?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Why would you say such a thing?


----------



## scarface

are you two hitting on me?


----------



## HibLaGrande

For what other reason would I be holding this baseball bat?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you hinting that you'd like to start a Halloween baseball team?


----------



## claymud

Why not?


----------



## HibLaGrande

who would want to waste time playing baseball?


----------



## claymud

What about Kickball?


----------



## scarface

does everyone know Mike Oxbig?


----------



## kevin242

any relation to "Babe the Big Blue Ox"?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Didn't that ox build the Eifel tower or somthing?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Huh???


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did this thread die?​*


----------



## roadkill

Threads can't die, can they?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who said I was unoriginal?


----------



## roadkill

Are you stuck on that?


----------



## Dr Morbius

But why would she say that?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did I confuse you?​*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Am I unoriginal?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you know I think your original enough?​*


----------



## claymud

Are you serious?


----------



## Zombie-F

Are you kidding?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Is the sky blue today?​*


----------



## roadkill

why _is_ it blue?


----------



## claymud

How did Blue get into this?


----------



## roadkill

Why is your last name a rude word starting with the lowercase letter "c"?


----------



## Bodybagging

what made me respond to this silly thread?


----------



## TipoDeemin

What kept you away from it for so long?


----------



## Bodybagging

Did you tell me it was here?


----------



## roadkill

Should we have?


----------



## krypt

should have done what?


----------



## claymud

I'd like to know, wouldn't u?


----------



## krypt

well?


----------



## claymud

Well what?


----------



## krypt

did i miss somthing?


----------



## claymud

Do you even have to ask that?


----------



## krypt

did you hear that ?


----------



## claymud

Hear what?


----------



## Hella

how did I miss this?


----------



## krypt

does it sound like sharking?


----------



## roadkill

What does sharking sound like?


----------



## krypt

does anyone know?


----------



## claymud

Don't you know?


----------



## roadkill

He should, shouldn't he?


----------



## claymud

Is that what you think?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Alright,who farted?


----------



## krypt

was it i ?


----------



## Bodybagging

If I had smelt it and you had dealt it wouldnt you have felt it?


----------



## claymud

I"d say so, wouldn't you?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe I was the one who farted?​*


----------



## Bodybagging

could it be true?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Don't you smell it?​*


----------



## roadkill

Isn't that the normal aroma?


----------



## Bodybagging

Cant you see me holding my nose?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that because it's leaking from your pant leg?


----------



## roadkill

What died?


----------



## Hella

what was the question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You don't know what the question is?


----------



## Hella

should I ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you be asking if you did know?


----------



## Hella

who would do that?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who let the cat out of the bag?​*


----------



## Hella

wasn't it the dog?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you know the cat ate the dog?​*


----------



## Hella

was he hungry?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Can you believe he just didn't like the dog?​*


----------



## Hella

are you sure?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Do you think I would lie to you?​*


----------



## Hella

can I trust you?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Do you know you can?​*


----------



## Bodybagging

Should I trust you of all people?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Can you believe I am one of the most trustworthy people around?​*


----------



## claymud

Do you really think so?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe I know so?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure you know who you are?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you know I know everything?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I know that you know everything?


----------



## grapegrl

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I didn't have to ask, would I?


----------



## Hella

didn't you say so?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*What was it I said again?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't you know that I know everything?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Do you believe me when I say that?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I believed you, would I be asking?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did I make you think I didn't believe you?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, you don't believe me?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Are you trying to confuse me?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sorry, did I say something that you didn't understand?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*LOL .. do I seem lost to you? ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did I not give you good directions?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Could you send me the map again?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, you didn't look at the first map?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Didn't you know I can't read french? ​*


----------



## Hella

wasn't it in German?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Naw, couldn't be, could it?


----------



## Hella

wouldn't that depend on who wrote it?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Didn't it come pre-written?​


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I don't know, you read it, didn't you?


----------



## Hella

wasn't it your turn?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it was, why didn't you tell me?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you need a sign?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I didn't see it, was it red?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe it was purple?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why wasn't it red?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*You have a problem with purple?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*Does it look like I do?*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Could it have been magenta?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you have told me?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Didn't you get the memo?​*


----------



## Hella

Was that my job?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it was your job, why didn't you do it?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you not get the memo??​*


----------



## Hella

didn't you read that last one?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did Hella forget to send it?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Don't you know I sent it so I did read it?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know how to read?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you forget I am a writer?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you were a writer, why didn't you send the memo?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you not read like four posts above this when I stated I was the one who wrote the memo so therefore I had read it?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why did you write the memo if you didn't think anyone would read it?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Can't you see I am testing you?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think it is obvious, do you not know that it is I who is testing you?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Can't you see I failed?​*


----------



## Hella

Don't you know never to go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*What?​*


----------



## Hella

haven't you seen that movie?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*What movie was that again?​*


----------



## Hella

didn't you know it was the greatest movie of all time?


the Princess Bride!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe I haven't seen that movie in years?​*


----------



## Hella

don't you think you should watch it again?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Don't you know I will at some point?​*


----------



## Hella

can I come over and watch it too?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Think we should have a Hauntforum sleepover?​*


----------



## Hella

can you imagine how fun that would be?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Don't you think it would be a blast??​*


----------



## Hella

what if Death Touch showed up?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Wouldn't it be one hell of a party?​*


----------



## Hella

Would he be in charge of bringing the alcohol?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Do you know its BYOB?​*


----------



## Hella

Is that Bring your Own Body?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*lol .. Haven't you ever heard of bring your own booze?​*


----------



## Hella

Is THAT what that stands for?


and just for the record, yes I have..lol


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you know it could stand for bring your own body?​*


----------



## Hella

Did you know it could stand for Baby too?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Dont you know that Booze + Bodies = Baby?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Dr Morbius said:


> Dont you know that Booze + Bodies = Baby?


*LMAO!!! Nice 

Did you know it's raining outside today?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you know it's raining here too?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you know I would rather have rain then snow?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you know, I feel the same way?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you know I love thunderstorms?​*


----------



## Hella

Was there a time when you didn't?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who put the milk back in the fridge with only a little bit left in it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Were you the last one to touch it?


----------



## Hella

Was it the container next to the OJ?


----------



## Dr Morbius

what do you think?


----------



## Hella

You mean you don't know what I think?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you know Bob put that little of milk back in?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who is Bob?


----------



## Hella

Isn't he the one that tells those corney jokes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Corney jokes, I thought that was you? hehehe


----------



## Hella

Do you want to hear one?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Don't you know I do?​*


----------



## Hella

Have you heard the one about that Rabi, the priest and the hooker?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you told this one before?


----------



## Hella

Which one?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You forgot which one?


----------



## Hella

Are you trying to trick me?


----------



## screamer

Why would he trick you?


----------



## Fangs

Why not?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*What was the joke?​*


----------



## grapegrl

Did you hear the one about the monkey, the traveling salesman, and the one-legged nun?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure the nun had one leg?


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you think that is why nuns don't get none?


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Do you think the nun will ever get a Frighteners Entertainment T-shirt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You would think so, wouldn't you?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*But would she wear it?​*


----------



## Hella

Why wouldn't she?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Won't the congregation be offended?​*


----------



## Hella

Do we know what denomination the congregation is?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe I forgot?​*


----------



## Hella

Don't you have a photographic memory?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Didn't you know I have ameisa?​*


----------



## Hella

When did that happen?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If she does, how would she rememeber she ameisa?


----------



## Hella

doesn't she have the paper that tells her?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought she couldn't read? or was that write?


----------



## Hella

you mean they didn't teach that in her school?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

She went to school?


----------



## Hella

Didn't you sit next to her in Math?


----------



## claymud

Didn't you sit next to her?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought you did, were't you wearing the Dunce Cap? lol


----------



## Hella

Was that what that funny hat was?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure it was the hat that was funny?


----------



## Hella

Didn't you think it was hilarious?


----------



## Jack Reaper

You talking to me?


----------



## Hella

I don't know, was I?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think it was DT, or was he talking to himself?


----------



## Hella

Doesn't he always?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think so, What does he talk about?


----------



## DeathTouch

Don't you have somone else to mess with?


----------



## claymud

What doesn't he talk about?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I don't think he talks about toe nails or does he?


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you really want to get me started?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What would you start?


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you know that I could start a car or a plane or agreement?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you go to school for that?


----------



## DeathTouch

Does one have to go to school for that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What do you think?


----------



## DeathTouch

Can you image me in a tank top?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Will your wife let you wear a tank top?


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you even care?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think she would let you wear a thong with your tank top?


----------



## DeathTouch

Would you think I would look better in pink or blue?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are they clean or dirty?


----------



## Hella

Why are we talking about DT wearing a tank top?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## Hella

Can you tell me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I tell you, can you keep a secret?


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you know that G strings are in for men?


----------



## Hella

Does a fish swim in the water?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why did you change the subject, are you feeling nauseous?


----------



## Hella

Can I cover my eyes if you do?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Will you peek?


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you know that G strings are the best for air flow?


----------



## Hella

How do you know that?


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you know that my G string has an air flow meter?


----------



## Hella

Where did you get it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you mean the meter?


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you know the tom's G strings R us store?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The one you shop at?

*there's a meter on his ***** knock it off*


----------



## DeathTouch

Can you image the savings at such a G string store?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you buy in quantities?


----------



## DeathTouch

Would you think I would only buy one?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you wear more than one at a time?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Why you on this G-string kick?


----------



## Hella

Why is called a G String, why not a Y string?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you wearing one too?


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you want me to send you one?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you wear that pair?


----------



## Hella

Can you mail it in a see through envelope?


----------



## DeathTouch

Is Jack afraid of people who wear g strings?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why?


----------



## Hella

Why are you asking?


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you also know that G strings are used for but floss?

Can you feel the clean feeling?


----------



## Hella

Why does DT know so much about G-strings?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is he a g-string master?


----------



## Hella

Haven't you ever worn one?


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you know that I just don't buy G strings, but own the company?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does he wear every pair for testing quality?


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you know that I am part of quaility control for all G strings?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So they are all preworn?


----------



## DeathTouch

Would you perfer them not to be quaility tested?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What was the name of your company again?


----------



## Hella

Are they made in America?


----------



## DeathTouch

If you consider my house being made in the USA?


----------



## krypt

tested in house?


----------



## Hella

What are the dimensions?


----------



## DeathTouch

Can you image 36, 32, 36?


----------



## Jack Reaper

How does one image a number?


----------



## Hella

Isn't that like drawing one?


----------



## Fangs

If you draw it won't you have to fire it?


----------



## Fangs

Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know what you mean?


----------



## Fangs

Do you hunt?


----------



## Hella

Don't you need a permit for that?


----------



## claymud

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## Jack Reaper

I thought that was the name of the game, didn't you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm here late, what game?


----------



## Hella

Don't you know how to play?


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Can you feel the tingle?


----------



## Fangs

With a bow and arrow?


----------



## Hella

What else would you use?


----------



## Fangs

What about a feather?


----------



## Hella

Does that really knock anyone over?


----------



## Bodybagging

If a tree is knocked over in the forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## DeathTouch

Does a bear **** in the woods?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

If he does, does he really use Charmin?


----------



## kevin242

Would Mr. Whipple know?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Would Mr.Whipple care?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought a rabbit would be used, am I wrong?


----------



## Hella

what are you talking about?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Could someone help me?​*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What do you need?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Do you know it's alot?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's alot of what?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Alot of crap?​*


----------



## grapegrl

Crap...where???


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe on your shoe?​*


----------



## grim reaper

shoes what shoes ??


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*So it's squishing between your toes? ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you really want to know that?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Why do you think I asked?​*


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Was it because you have an inquiring mind?


----------



## screamer

Does inquiring minds really want to know?


----------



## Fangs

Why wouldn't they?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Did you know I am just strange and thats why I wanted to know? ​*


----------



## Fangs

Are you strange?


----------



## Fangs

Then what are we? :googly:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe I think you guys are insane? ​*


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe I believe you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Are you normally truthful?*


----------



## Bodybagging

Do you swear to tell the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

YOu think we would know if she lied?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe her forehead lights up when she lies?​*


----------



## Hella

What color is the light?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe its neon green?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that a "lets party" light?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you want it to be a "lets party" light?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

If 'everyone' did, would you have to ask?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I awlays ask, do I have a problem?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who has the problem?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did I ask that question?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Are you the problem?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I am, you think there's help?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Want me to help you?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you really think you can?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Don't you know I am fantastical?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does that mean you are a fantasy?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Dont you know to many I am a fantasy?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this mean that you're in my mind?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Are you thinking of me?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who is this again? LOL


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Dont you see, I am Dark Beauty?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm not for sure are you really?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Didn't you know I could knock your socks off?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you be using a baseball bat?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Do you want me to use a baseball bat?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do think it would leave a mark?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you prefer I just use my hand?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would that be a Bitch Slap?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Is that what you want? ​*


----------



## grapegrl

Are you going to give FE a spanking?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you want to watch?​*


----------



## grapegrl

Do you think he would mind?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Do you think you should ask him? lol​*


----------



## screamer

Why don"t you sell tickets?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you buy one?​*


----------



## Hella

What is the cost?


----------



## ShadyHallows

Will their be a grand stand?


----------



## Hella

Is Flash Photography allowed?


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you even have a camera?


----------



## Hella

Yes I have several  Don't you know I am photographer?


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you know that I knew that you were a photographer?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*So, she is going to take the pictures?​*


----------



## gypsichic

is she going to make extra copies?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Will the pictures be graphic?*


----------



## gypsichic

what do you mean by 'graphic'?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Graphic as in any nudity?​*


----------



## gypsichic

nudity is considered graphic?


----------



## ShadyHallows

What about Adam and Eve? (sorry if that offends anyone's religion)


----------



## gypsichic

what about them?


----------



## ShadyHallows

Would the bible be concidered graphic since it talks about them being naked?


----------



## gypsichic

i don't think so, what do you think?


----------



## krypt

are you thinking about cheesey boogers?"lol sorry i had to say that "


----------



## gypsichic

what the hell are you thinking about??? lol


----------



## krypt

could it be cheetos and boogers at once?


----------



## gypsichic

could you be smokin wacky weed?


----------



## krypt

what is wacky weed?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't it the same as pot?


----------



## krypt

would you know?


----------



## gypsichic

how do you tell?


----------



## krypt

the feeling?


----------



## Hella

Could you repeat the question?


----------



## krypt

how does pot make you feel?


----------



## Hella

Why do you want to know?


----------



## krypt

do i want to know?


----------



## Hella

Are you doing research on it?


----------



## krypt

why so many ?'s read the post above somone else started the wacky weed right ?


----------



## Hella

Do you want to change the subject?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What subject would you like to talk about?


----------



## Hella

Do you like your hamburger with or without cheese?


----------



## screamer

Would'nt a hamburger with cheese be a cheeseburger?


----------



## Zombie-F

Does any of that matter if I'd rather just have a hot dog?


----------



## ShadyHallows

Would that be with mustard on it or not?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you take mustard on your fries?


----------



## Fangs

Don't you think Mayo is better?


----------



## ShadyHallows

Can you say mayo sucks?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Isn't suck mayo the wrong way to go about it?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think it should be lick?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Well, doncha think that IT is over rated?


----------



## gypsichic

what exactly is IT?


----------



## Hella

Doesn't everyone know what IT is?


----------



## gypsichic

I don't do you?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you want IT?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you already have it?


----------



## Jack Reaper

I betcha you think I am full of IT, HUH?


----------



## Hella

Does it ever expire?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What, do you think it needs updated?


----------



## gypsichic

or is it obsolete?


----------



## Hella

did you know how to spell that?


----------



## gypsichic

spell what?


----------



## Hella

Am I supposed to tell you?


----------



## gypsichic

do you wanna tell me?


----------



## Hella

can i trust you to keep it a secret?


----------



## gypsichic

do i look like i know how to keep a secret?


----------



## Hella

do you really want me to answer that?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't that my line?


----------



## Hella

are we keeping track?


----------



## gypsichic

whats the score?


----------



## Hella

am I supposed to know?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you know everything?


----------



## Hella

Would I tell you if I did?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Have you guys missed me in my couple day absence?​*


----------



## gypsichic

where have you been?


----------



## Hella

What were you doing?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Didn't you know I was just lazy and didn't sign on?​*


----------



## Hella

Did you have a nice time doing that?


----------



## gypsichic

was it worth it?


----------



## Hella

What did it cost you?


----------



## gypsichic

does cost really matter?


----------



## Hella

Aren't you on a budget?


----------



## gypsichic

whats a budget?..............lol


----------



## Hella

Isn't that when you can't spend any money on halloween stuff?

LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

what kinda crap is that???


----------



## Hella

What's the word I am looking for?


----------



## gypsichic

is the word you're looking for 'unforunate' kinda crap?


----------



## Hella

Is that the word you would use?


----------



## Jack Reaper

You did what to who for how many whats and wheres in who's backyard and why?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Are you guys insane?​*


----------



## Bodybagging

If we were would we be here?


----------



## gypsichic

where else would we be?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

would we admit to that?


----------



## Hella

Is that a trick question?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Isn't every question a trick question?


----------



## gypsichic

do you really want me to answer that?


----------



## Hella

Don't you want to?


----------



## gypsichic

what if i don't want to?


----------



## Hella

Do you know the trouble that could cause?


----------



## gypsichic

do i look like i care?

(lol......just kidding)


----------



## Hella

LOL

I don't know, what do you look like?


----------



## gypsichic

have you seen my profile picture?

lol


----------



## Hella

yes I have..lol

have you seen mine?


----------



## gypsichic

lol.............yep i have...........do you have a myspace too?


----------



## Hella

How did you know I have a myspace?


----------



## gypsichic

because i'm smart?


----------



## Hella

was that a question?

lol


----------



## gypsichic

do you think it was a question?

lol


----------



## Hella

well I don't know...lol ARE you smart?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........are you?


----------



## Hella

Can you believe that I was not class valedictorian?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you believe I missed it by that much?


----------



## Hella

Were you upset?


----------



## gypsichic

upset about what?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe I'm lost?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know where you are at?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you think I need directions?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think that would help?


----------



## Hella

Does anyone know how to read a map?


----------



## gypsichic

does anyone know how to use a compass?


----------



## Death's Door

Are you lost?


----------



## gypsichic

what if i am?


----------



## Hella

Do you know which way is north?


----------



## Bodybagging

isnt it up


----------



## Hella

which way is up?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't it opposite of down?


----------



## Hella

Are you sure about that?


----------



## gypsichic

am i sure about what?


----------



## Hella

are you sure about anything?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you trust me to be sure?


----------



## Death's Door

Can I trust you?


----------



## gypsichic

do you have to ask?


----------



## Hella

what was the question?


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........i have no idea.........do you?


----------



## Hella

didn't you know I wasn't paying attention today?

I had to work..lol


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know work is highly over rated???


----------



## Hella

Would the bill collectors mind if I quit my job and they didn't get paid?

lol


----------



## gypsichic

have you tried it?

lol


----------



## Hella

Do you think I would get arrested?

lol


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know theres no such thing as debtor's jail?


----------



## Hella

Does that mean I can skip payments and use the money to build halloween props instead?!?


----------



## gypsichic

thats exactly what that means..........can i try it with you?

lmao


----------



## Hella

Do you think we would work well together?


----------



## gypsichic

perhaps but do you think we could keep from getting arrested?


----------



## Hella

Don't you think that would be half the fun?


----------



## gypsichic

do you know anyone that would post our bail?


----------



## Hella

Do you know that I do know someone, who knows someone, who know someone?


----------



## gypsichic

lol.............do ya now?


----------



## Hella

do you know that I "know" a lot of people?


----------



## gypsichic

just how many people do you know?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Would you really believe me if I told you??


----------



## eidolon

Would I really want to know??


----------



## Jack Reaper

Are you really that sick and twisted, with a thirst for thrill?


----------



## Hella

wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## gypsichic

should i know?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Wouldn't it be nice to know?


----------



## gypsichic

doesn't it depend on your mood?...............lol


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Do you really want to go there?


----------



## gypsichic

do i have a choice?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

is the Pope German?


----------



## gypsichic

could he be?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Did you know that I only have eight more post until I can put up my own custom avatar? LOL!!


----------



## gypsichic

what are you going to use for that?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

didn't you see the picture I posted under the hauntgirls calendar thread?


----------



## gypsichic

is that the one you're going to use?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Do you think it will make a good avatar?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know i do?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Did you know that the next time I post I will have my custom avatar in place and I thank you, gypsichic, for helping me get it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure?


----------



## Hella

Is anyone sure of anything?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you more sure than me?


----------



## Hella

am I raising my hand?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Are you sure now that you look at that tiny picture to the left of my name?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you think people will notice it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you notice it?


----------



## claymud

Notice what?


----------



## gypsichic

do think people will notice that EN has a new avi?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

gypsichic, what is your avatar?


----------



## claymud

Do we really want to know?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Uh...did I stutter? LOL!


----------



## claymud

I don't know... did you?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Blee, blee, blee..what's up, Doc?


----------



## Bodybagging

is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I'm a proctologist, what seems to be the trouble?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

ROTFFLMAO!!!!!!!! i'm sorry.....can you help me?


----------



## Hella

What do you need help with?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you really want Mr. Unpleasants Help?

EWwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Hella

Who would you choose?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it look like I'm standing in line?


----------



## grapegrl

What else would you be doing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you think I would be pointing my finger at you?


----------



## gypsichic

whose pointing fingers at who?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you know that I'm pointing a finger at you now too?


----------



## gypsichic

because?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You wanted to go first, right?


----------



## gypsichic

didn't you say you wanted to go first?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't you notice that my finger is pointing at you?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know when you have one finger pointing out - you have 3 pointing back at you?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Better FE's finger pointing at you than a proctologist's, don't you think?


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........very true..........don't think anyone wants the proto's finger pointing towards them do you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Were the one who raised your hand first?


----------



## gypsichic

didn't you see me sitting on my hands?


----------



## Hella

Did they fall asleep?


----------



## gypsichic

doesn't that only happen when you sit on your foot?


----------



## Hella

does that happen to you too?


----------



## DeathTouch

Does the rain in spain stay mainly on the plain?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It may, but are you really asking about wetting your pants?


----------



## Hella

Didn't she say the rine in spine sties minely in the pline?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny Hella, is he a she?


----------



## Hella

lol.I'm not going to be the one to check...are you?


----------



## DeathTouch

Would you really date a woman that can't pronounce rain?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that would depend, would you check under the hood for me?


----------



## DeathTouch

Would you want me too if she had a hood. Wouldn't she be a car?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I forgot, your from Illinois, do I need to explain it to you?


----------



## Hella

Can you explain it in english?


----------



## DeathTouch

If you are from Michigan, than you might have explain.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I really need to explain it to you, are you from Illinois too?


----------



## DeathTouch

Didn't you hear me before?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I heard you, so you do need an explaination?


----------



## DeathTouch

If you got the time?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've got the time, does it need to be in crayon?


----------



## DeathTouch

Are you going to stay in the lines?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you need me to stay in the lines?


----------



## Hella

don't you follow the directions?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Depends on who read them, was it you?


----------



## Jack Reaper

If not her then who?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was it you Jack Reaper?


----------



## Hella

are we playing a new game?


----------



## DeathTouch

Was it the old man down the lane?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know an old man down the lane?


----------



## DeathTouch

Is the old man down the lane you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I was the old man down the lane...would you come?


----------



## Hella

Do you really want to know the answer to that question?


----------



## eidolon

Would you make me???


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you know that FE had a lot of sleep and is really prepared for this thread?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I really don't think it matters, but do you care?


----------



## Hella

Am I supposed to?


----------



## DeathTouch

Don't you think I care?


----------



## Hella

If you cared, would you send flowers?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you didn't why did you ask?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Why would a postwhore want to know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

From one post whore to another, you don't know the answer?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Don't you know we Post-whores have to stick together?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

didn't you know I was feelin' lonely?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Read any good books lately?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does playboy count?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Did you only look at the pictures?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I did, would that not count?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Can you read pictures?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

would it count if I fantasized while looking at the pictures?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Did you know I really didn't want to know that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

do you know that's why I said it?

( a picture paints a thousand words)


----------



## Dr Morbius

Do you have a drill so I can bore the images out of my head?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you prefer electric or cordless?


----------



## Hellrazor

What size bit would you need to use?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't it too early to be trying to use power tools?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What would be the right time?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't the right time after one drinks a pot of coffee?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

would it make a difference if you put cream in it?


----------



## gypsichic

who the hell wants cream???..........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You like it black?


----------



## Hellrazor

Isnt it considered clear nowadays???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would that depend where you live?


----------



## Hellrazor

Where do you live?


----------



## gypsichic

what does where you live have to do with how you like your coffee?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I told you, would you visit?


----------



## gypsichic

would you be home?


----------



## Hella

do we need a written invitation?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

are cross-dressers allowed to come?


----------



## Hella

are you a crossdresser too?


----------



## gypsichic

does putting your shirt on inside out count as cross dressing?


----------



## Hella

I'm not sure, do you think we should ask the expert, FE?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think he'd know?


----------



## Hella

Have you seen his picture?


----------



## Hellrazor

Whats he look like?


----------



## Hella

Doesn't he have dark hair?


----------



## gypsichic

should we ask?


----------



## Hellrazor

arn't you afraid to?


----------



## Hella

Do we dare?


----------



## Hellrazor

Why would we want to know?


----------



## Hella

Aren't you curious?


----------



## gypsichic

didn't curiousity kill the cat?


----------



## Hellrazor

What if hes not a he?


----------



## Hella

are you asking, what if he's a she?


----------



## Hellrazor

Do you think hes an it?


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........he, she or it? that is the question


----------



## Hellrazor

So, do you think we should move on?


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know, should you?


----------



## gypsichic

what should we move on to?


----------



## Hellrazor

what time is it?


----------



## Hella

Are we in the same time zone?


----------



## SpookyDude

Are you geographically inept?


----------



## Hella

Do you know you only have 7 posts more until you can change your avi?


----------



## SpookyDude

Do you know it is actually 2 after this post?


----------



## Hella

do you have your avi already picked out?


----------



## Hellrazor

Should he have his Avi picked out?


----------



## Hella

Don't you believe in being prepared?
lol


----------



## SpookyDude

Don't You?


----------



## Hella

why do you ask?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

What are we boy scouts?


----------



## Hella

Is that better than Girl Scouts?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't that depend which way you swing lol


----------



## Hella

well which way do you swing?


----------



## gypsichic

are we swinging in the park?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I said yes, would you play?


----------



## Bodybagging

would you hate the player but not the game?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whcih way do you swing your bat?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Does anyone here really know how to "SWING"?


----------



## Hella

Can you define "swing" ?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Isn't it moving side to side?*


----------



## Hellrazor

Can people be swingers or swings be people?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could it be a tire swing?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you think it might be a porch swing?


----------



## Hellrazor

do you think a porch is happy having a swing?


----------



## Hella

is there a reason that it wouldn't be?


----------



## Hellrazor

do you think it would rather be free?


----------



## Hella

does it care one way or the other?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why won't you answer the question?


----------



## gypsichic

do i have to answer the question?


----------



## Hella

Why is that so important?


----------



## gypsichic

is it necessary?


----------



## Hella

who's in charge of that information?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't FE?.........lol


----------



## Hella

do you think that is a wise choice?


----------



## gypsichic

is there a better choice?


----------



## Hella

Can we nominate anyone?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think I'm in control?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Can I be in control? :ninja:


----------



## Hella

do you think you can handle the responsiblity?


----------



## gypsichic

whose got control?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you out of control?


----------



## Hella

who's spreading that rumor?


----------



## Hellrazor

r u spreading that rumour?


----------



## gypsichic

what rumor are we spreading?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was this rumor about me?


----------



## gypsichic

do you want us to start a rumor about you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think you could start a real good one?


----------



## gypsichic

is the sky blue???

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you bring it on? lol


----------



## gypsichic

where would you like me to bring it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could you put it on my doorstep?


----------



## gypsichic

how much are you willing to pay?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Will it be in a paper bag?


----------



## gypsichic

would you prefer paper or plastic?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's in the bag?


----------



## gypsichic

whats it to ya? ..........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's not a flamin' bag of poo, is it? lol very fun halloween prank I might add....


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.......and just what exactly would you do with a flamin' bag of dog poo?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I told you that it could be filled with wet pig poo, placed on a doorstep then lit and at that percise moment that you ring the bell and run like hell, would you do it?


----------



## gypsichic

are ya kiddin me???........lol

of course


----------



## Hella

now Why would someone do this?


----------



## TipoDeemin

C'mon, Hella, don't you wanna see the look on Jeff's face?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why wouldn't everyone want to do this?


----------



## Hella

what happens if you get caught?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What would you do?


----------



## Hella

Wouldn't you deny involvment?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you believe me?


----------



## Hella

Have you ever lied to me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I did, would you spank me?:smoking:


----------



## Hella

Do you like to be spanked?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you use a paddle or belt?


----------



## Hella

Do you have a preference?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How hard will you spank me?


----------



## Hella

How naughty have you been?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That depends, belt or paddle?


----------



## Hella

What if that is not my method?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have a better choice?


----------



## Hella

Would you like to find out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would I have to ask twice?


----------



## Hellrazor

Wood you want to ask twice?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I did, would you choose to light it or toss it?


----------



## Hella

what kind of choice is that?


----------



## Hellrazor

lol my bad typo...

what wOULD you want me to do with it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you read a few pages back, do you think you could answer your own question?


----------



## Hellrazor

Do you think you could answer it for me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think if I put one on your door step you would figure it out quicker?


----------



## Hellrazor

Do you think you should try it out on yours first?


----------



## Hella

Don't you think that defeats the purpose?


----------



## eidolon

Would you really want one on the doorstep??


----------



## Hella

Would you rather it be near a window?


----------



## gypsichic

what about in the garage instead?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought we agreed it goes on the door step, right?


----------



## gypsichic

who agreed to what now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you miss roll call?


----------



## gypsichic

am i in trouble if i say yes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want to fill the bag?


----------



## gypsichic

what do you want me to fill the bag with?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you like a multiple choice?


----------



## gypsichic

are these choices good?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have a weak stomach?


----------



## gypsichic

does that matter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why won't you answer my question?


----------



## gypsichic

how would you like for me to answer your question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're giving me choices?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you like choices?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are these choices good? lol gottcha yah!


----------



## gypsichic

ya think?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Couldn't answer the question either, huh? lol


----------



## gypsichic

do you want good, bad or ugly choices?

(are you being a smartie pants?........lol)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did i appear to be a smartie pants?


----------



## gypsichic

are you gonna answer my question?

gotcha!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What question?


----------



## gypsichic

are you being a smartie now?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was i being too smart about it?


----------



## gypsichic

can one ever be too smart?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That depends, where do you fit in??


----------



## gypsichic

being smart or a smartie pants?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are you giving this your best shot?


----------



## gypsichic

don't i always?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you seem a little slow, have you had your coffee?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

are you trying to be funny?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you didn't get it did you?


----------



## gypsichic

should you explain it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did it go over your head???


----------



## gypsichic

didn't you see it???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you blonde? LOL 


J/K !!!


----------



## gypsichic

do i look blonde?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are you acting Blonde?


----------



## gypsichic

was that what i asked you?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

have you taken your meds this evening?


----------



## TearyThunder

What meds?


----------



## Hella

who's handing out the prescription?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is there a line for these meds?


----------



## Hella

aren't you at the front of the line?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Am I in the wrong line?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are there any meds left or did I miss out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

weren't you listening?


----------



## Hella

What did you say?


----------



## TearyThunder

Am I hearing voices?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you really need those meds? lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know of a good Dr. so I can find out?


----------



## Hella

Did you check the phonebook?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could I recommend a proctologists?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can't I get one on ebay?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want his phone number?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is he good?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you ask Deathtouch?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is Deathtouch a Dr?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doesn't he play Doctor?


----------



## TearyThunder

What do you mean by play?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why did you ask that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can you please explain what you mean by play?


----------



## Hella

isn't it a legitiment question?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think a play doctor could help me?


----------



## Hella

Do you think you want to chance it?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno.....Is he cute?


----------



## Hellrazor

is he a real doctor? or just a Morbius?


----------



## Hella

What's the difference?


----------



## TearyThunder

Will the lights be out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You aren't going to ask for a hug are you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I'm that crazy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're asking me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who else would I ask?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you tried doctor phil?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is he a real doctor?


----------



## gypsichic

forget the meds......what happening to my bag of flaming dog poo?


----------



## Hella

Do you really want to know?


----------



## gypsichic

is it on my porch???


----------



## TearyThunder

Does it smell like roses?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it doesn't, will you open it to see?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why don't you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't it on your doorstep now?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you put it there?


----------



## Hella

Put what where?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

YOu did know we were still talking about the poo bag on Teary's doorstep?


----------



## Hella

Can we please start another topic?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You don't like playing jokes?


----------



## Hella

What makes you say that?


----------



## TearyThunder

What do you want to talk about?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You askin' me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who else should I ask?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want to keep talking about the flaming bag of poo?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where is the poo?


----------



## Hella

You just can't stop talking about that can you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you asking Teary?


----------



## slightlymad

but are we not just guys?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you have a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## Hellrazor

Do you?


----------



## TearyThunder

How can I when I don't have any pockets?


----------



## Hella

Why don't your pants have pockets?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who said I had on pants?


----------



## Hella

Is that a trick question?


----------



## TearyThunder

What do you think?


----------



## Hella

Don't you want to tell me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why should I?


----------



## Hella

isn't it the polite thing to do?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if I want to keep it a secret?


----------



## Hella

Don't you know I am the keeper of secrets?


----------



## TearyThunder

How can I be sure?


----------



## Hella

Do you think a test would help?


----------



## TearyThunder

What kind of test?


----------



## Hella

Do you think it's like the emergency broadcast test?


----------



## TearyThunder

Will I hear a beep followed but any instructions?


----------



## Hella

Are there ever any instructions?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you ever heard the instructions?


----------



## Hella

Would you believe me If I said no?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Hella

is there any reason not to?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you believe I haven't heard the instructions either?


----------



## Hella

Why does that not surprise me? 

I don't think I know anyone that ever has...lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think it would say some thing like bend over and kiss your @ss goodbye?


----------



## Hella

Don't you think that would be insanely funny?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We're not still talking about the poo bag are we?


----------



## Hellrazor

What are we talking about then?


----------



## Hella

What do you want to talk about?


----------



## gypsichic

did you have fun over the holiday weekend?


----------



## Hellrazor

did YOU have fun over the holiday weekend?


----------



## gypsichic

who wants to know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you always avoid the question?


----------



## gypsichic

do you?


----------



## Hellrazor

do you???


----------



## grapegrl

Don't we all, sometimes?


----------



## Hellrazor

I dont know, do we?


----------



## TearyThunder

What was the question?


----------



## gypsichic

who's on first?


----------



## Death's Door

who's on second?


----------



## gypsichic

I don't know is on third right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Any adults here?


----------



## gypsichic

where?


----------



## TearyThunder

who?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not one?


----------



## gypsichic

do i count?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you?


----------



## gypsichic

whats it to ya?


----------



## Death's Door

Should there be adults watching us?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you play unsupervized?


----------



## gypsichic

why does that matter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can one adult raise their hand?


----------



## Death's Door

What about you?


----------



## gypsichic

are you an adult?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are we susposed to grow up?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't that the rumor?


----------



## Death's Door

When should we grow up?


----------



## gypsichic

do we have to grow up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you've been asked this before?


----------



## gypsichic

what makes you think that?


----------



## Hella

are you avoiding the question?


----------



## TearyThunder

Which question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Teary Thunder, are you having memory problems?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Hella

do you get confused easily?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do I seem confused?


----------



## Hella

Do you know what the question is?


----------



## TearyThunder

Which question are you asking about?


----------



## Hella

Are you too confused to remember?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you all idiots? LOL


----------



## Hella

Doesn't it take one to know one?
lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you pointing fingers?


----------



## Hella

lol, would you be who I was pointing at?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you did, would i know it?


----------



## Hella

Are you blind?


----------



## gypsichic

how can you tell?


----------



## TearyThunder

Tell what?


----------



## Hella

Would you repeat the question?


----------



## gypsichic

I don't remember, do you?

(oldtimers disease......lol)


----------



## Hella

Do you know the answer?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you seeking an answer or another question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you asking the right question?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you figured out if toe jam on toast is good yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

why would you ask me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Weren't you going to try it out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I put it on your toast first, would you try it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think I would?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you would?


----------



## Hellrazor

R we starting this so early in the morning?


----------



## gypsichic

have we had enough coffee to start this yet?


----------



## TearyThunder

Start what?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't it too early to start answering a bunch of questions?


----------



## eidolon

Is it ever too early??


----------



## TearyThunder

You're telling me it's not late?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too late, this early?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I had to go to work at 2am (and was late thanks to Sin J/K) and have not been to sleep yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How was work?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know all work sucks?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it does? I like mine.


----------



## TearyThunder

Why do you like yours?


----------



## Death's Door

Who likes their job?


----------



## gypsichic

i do do you?


----------



## Hellrazor

I do 2, why, you dont?


----------



## gypsichic

i don't what?


----------



## Hellrazor

I dont know, do you?


----------



## gypsichic

do i need to know?


----------



## Hellrazor

do you really really want to know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Know what?


----------



## Death's Door

Is is that important?


----------



## Hellrazor

i dont know, is it?


----------



## gypsichic

do i look like i know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not from where I'm standing! (in the form of a question) LOL


----------



## gypsichic

do you know how low you're gonna have to lay now?

muhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

_________
_This low?_


----------



## gypsichic

not even close my friend..............do you have any idea how very patient i am?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I be scared?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think you should be scared?


----------



## Hellrazor

Does he know what to be afraid of?


----------



## gypsichic

does he really wanna find out?


----------



## Hella

What are you going to do to him?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, what are ya gonna do?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is he here? If so I missed it since I just woke up. (A whole 4hrs!!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wow, 4 hours, total?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yep.......Where's the coffee?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Gotta work tonight?


----------



## TearyThunder

Not unless you call 5am night?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you going back to bed?


----------



## TearyThunder

For what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you have to work at 5am?


----------



## Hella

Who else has to work that early in the morning?


----------



## TearyThunder

FE, Why should I go back to sleep for when I can work on props?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You only had 4 hrs of sleep?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I suffer from insomnia and am severly sleep deprived?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pulling my leg?


----------



## TearyThunder

Now why would I do that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

because you think it's funny?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wait which leg are you talking about?


----------



## Hella

oh Do you even want to know the answer to that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I should be afraid of the answer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would believe I'm afraid of the answer?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wasn't that supposed to be in queston form?


----------



## Hella

Does he ever play by the rules?


----------



## TearyThunder

Dunno......Does he?


----------



## Hella

What are the rules anyway?


----------



## gypsichic

aren't rules made to be broken?


----------



## Hella

Doesn't that depend on the rule?


----------



## TearyThunder

What rule would that be?


----------



## gypsichic

does it matter which rule?


----------



## eidolon

Which rule are we talkng about??


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know?


----------



## gypsichic

i know do you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Know what?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know theres a party in chat?


----------



## Hella

Whos' all there?


----------



## gypsichic

can you see the list?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

how late were you up?


----------



## gypsichic

is 11 too late for someone whose old and moldy like me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How much mold?


----------



## gypsichic

lol........not too much luckily.........does the color matter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What color looks best on you?


----------



## gypsichic

i'm thinking purple or red what do you think?


----------



## Hellrazor

Dont you want to decide that yourself?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you think other opinions are helpful?


----------



## TearyThunder

You talking about FE's opinion?


----------



## gypsichic

Aren't there other opinions than just FE's?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes, But wouldn't his be the only one that counted?


----------



## gypsichic

why would his be the only one that counts?


----------



## TearyThunder

Because he is FE?


----------



## gypsichic

is he special?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am? lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't I just ask that?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know if you are?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't yo hear me?


----------



## gypsichic

FE are you special?


----------



## Hellrazor

does the e stand for ed in FE? cuz hes special?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

or is he 'eats paste' special?


----------



## Hellrazor

LMAO yes I bet he still does, and toe jam too!!! LOL

IS FE special???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think I feel special now?


----------



## gypsichic

does eating paste count as being special?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did we hurt your feelings FE?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think he's tough enough to take what we dish out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this the best you got?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really want more FE?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao 

do you really wanna ask things like that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why didn't you answer yes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You started it, right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Come on, who's your daddy?


----------



## gypsichic

who started it?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao 

are you kiddin me???


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you want me to pull your leg or be serious FE?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know he's trying to get your goat?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you call for help?


----------



## gypsichic

who needs help?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was it you?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know i can take care of myself?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You don't know trouble when you see it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where do you park your brooms?


----------



## gypsichic

are you trouble?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if I don't have a goat Gyps?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you ride it only at night?


----------



## gypsichic

my broom???

lmao


----------



## TearyThunder

Where's the trouble?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How fast is it?


----------



## gypsichic

what are you trying to say FE???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have to wear a hat when you fly?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is a wart manditory?


----------



## gypsichic

is it?


----------



## gypsichic

are you trying to find my goat?


----------



## TearyThunder

What does a broom have to do with a goat?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you cackle when you laugh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know Hansel and Grettle?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is your house really made of ginger bread?


----------



## gypsichic

is this the best you've got?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you had enough?


----------



## gypsichic

have you had enough?


----------



## gypsichic

is there ever enough?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ya think?


----------



## gypsichic

are you running away?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, was that your sister under Dorthy's house?


----------



## gypsichic

you're not skeered of a lil' ole' innocent chick like me are ya?


----------



## gypsichic

I thought that was your wife?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol

Why are you's not answering any of my questions?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you chanting a spell?


----------



## gypsichic

which one would you like me to answer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What is toad stoll soup?


----------



## gypsichic

wouldn't you like to know?

<cackle>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lol


----------



## gypsichic

give up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know Eddie Munster?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How tall is Frankenstein?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't he your brother?


----------



## gypsichic

or maybe Edie's your brother?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Trying to get out of your family circle?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

isn't that your family circle?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hiding are you?


----------



## gypsichic

from you??? are ya kiddin me???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would I try to kid you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you read fortunes?


----------



## gypsichic

do you wanna know yours???

muuuuuuuuuuuhahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I ask twice?


----------



## gypsichic

are you sure you can handle it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Am I not a man?


----------



## TearyThunder

or are you a mouse?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

a mouse?


----------



## gypsichic

are you saying that since your a man that determines if you can handle it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I have to repeat myself?


----------



## TearyThunder

Ever heard the saying "Are you man or a mouse"?


----------



## gypsichic

do you have to do anything?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you afraid of a mouse


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you asking me to do something or just talking to talk?


----------



## TearyThunder

Me afraid of a mouse? Nope and not a man either.


----------



## gypsichic

will you kill the mouse since i'm so helpless?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you girlie girls?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where is the mouse?


----------



## gypsichic

do i look like a girlie girl?

careful FE...........lol


----------



## TearyThunder

What's a girlie girl?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it a foo foo thing?


----------



## gypsichic

oh my...........lol

what defines foo foo?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## gypsichic

must i repeat myself?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want to? Wouldn't surprise me one bit! lol


----------



## gypsichic

are you trying to be funny today?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was I?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think you're funny?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you laughing?


----------



## gypsichic

would you like for me to laugh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How loud do you laugh?


----------



## gypsichic

whats too loud?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Maybe you giggle?


----------



## gypsichic

or chuckle?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you snort? lol


----------



## gypsichic

not on purpose do you?

lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Snort what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Snort when you laugh, silly! Do you?


----------



## TearyThunder

No, do you?


----------



## gypsichic

do you laugh that hard?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have laughed pretty hard but never snorted. Have you ever laughed so had you cried or pee'ed you pants?


----------



## Hellrazor

Have you?


----------



## gypsichic

hasnt everyone laughed so hard they've cried?


----------



## Hella

Do you know that happens to me a lot?


----------



## gypsichic

are you aware that some people don't know how to laugh?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know that's sad?

BTW pee'ed my pants no. Cried......many times.


----------



## Hella

Do you think those people with no laughter in their life know what they are missing?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think they really care?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you think they're in a tremendous amount of pain if they can't laugh?


----------



## Hella

Prolly not, but do you think we should enlighten them?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think it would be a happier world if we did.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you tickle me?


----------



## gypsichic

where?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I might snort?


----------



## gypsichic

does that bother you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you like to be tickled FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you make me laugh? Watch my feet!!


----------



## gypsichic

will they do tricks?


----------



## TearyThunder

What's up with your feet?


----------



## gypsichic

are they stinky?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should they be?


----------



## gypsichic

are your socks clean?


----------



## TearyThunder

Tickle you like this?

Duct Tape Sessions: Dorothy's Revenge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too funny!

Was that you being tickled?


----------



## TearyThunder

What do you think?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you give a clue?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that be TMI?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you hiding something?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hiding what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

avoiding the questions again, huh? lol


----------



## gypsichic

don't you avoid all the questions Jiffy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Jiffy grants wishes...you didn't know that?


----------



## gypsichic

he grants something thats for sure but are you sure they're wishes???


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I have some other "hobbies" other than Halloween FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you disclose these hobbies?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you like for me to?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you type a list?


----------



## TearyThunder

Didn't you say you wanted to be tickled?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you offering your tickling services?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that what I said?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you gonna use duct tape on me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you want me to? BTW I have 2 rolls next to me.


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you could handle it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you seen a grown man cry?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is crying good or bad?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't you tell that I'm sensitive?


----------



## TearyThunder

How sensitive?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A feather makes me blush!


----------



## gypsichic

is that a question or a statment?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ops,
In a question format...
Did you know that a feather makes me blush?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did you read my tag line?


----------



## gypsichic

lol........ummmm........was i suppose to know that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you know I have MANY feathers?


----------



## gypsichic

roflmao

did i see your tag line???

damn skippy

You mean peanut butter?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you know I'm laughing so hard I'm crying?


----------



## gypsichic

thats a good thing isn't it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is it? Hmmmm I think so LMAO!


----------



## gypsichic

where is everybody?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Am i really Lord of the Goats? lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think you are all that great?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you talked with Gypsichic?


----------



## gypsichic

you rang?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why should I? It's obvious she's under your influence.


----------



## gypsichic

whose under the influence?


----------



## TearyThunder

You Gyps! What did FE give or do to you?


----------



## gypsichic

give me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't you calling him a Lord? did he give you some magic Koolaid or something?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

have you read any of our earlier posts a few pages back?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would you think I haven't?

I have posted on most of them.


----------



## gypsichic

then you know why i called him that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did FE get your goat?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think he's smart enough to find her?


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't think so but......do you keep her hid well just in case?


----------



## gypsichic

do you know this ain't my first rodeo?

lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Goats are in rodeos??????


----------



## gypsichic

didn't you know that?


----------



## TearyThunder

I thought bulls and horses were in rodeos.......When did the goats come in?


----------



## gypsichic

do you know i'm pulling your leg?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh ....boy....are we going there again?


----------



## gypsichic

where are we going?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are we there yet?


----------



## gypsichic

where are we going???


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*who are you asking?*


----------



## grim reaper

who is it im asking ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It isn't me, is it?


----------



## gypsichic

can you answer the question?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Don't you think it's high time someone answered something?


----------



## turtle2778

i dont have the answer, do you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are they always this hard?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean they can be easy ones?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you seen one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't my previous question easy enough?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What are you asking me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why don't you answer my question?


----------



## Hellrazor

Why dont you answer ours?


----------



## TearyThunder

How can I?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You want me to tell you how?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you even know how?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you prepared for the consequences?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you serious?


----------



## Hellrazor

How serious is serious?


----------



## TearyThunder

You just had to ask didn't you?


----------



## Jack Reaper

How did we all come to this?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you will actually get an answer?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Didja know we have been chasing our own tails?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Do you have a tail?*


----------



## Jack Reaper

How did you know I have a tail...on the front though?


----------



## TearyThunder

That's called a tail?


----------



## turtle2778

Since When?


----------



## Jack Reaper

They do not want it to be confused with a foot, doncha think?


----------



## TearyThunder

How could it be confused with a foot?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ever hear of Measuring increments?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you kidding me? LMAO


----------



## Jack Reaper

Are we tired of riding the razor's edge of the gutter minds yet?


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't you the one who started it this time?


----------



## Jack Reaper

You want it to get worse?


----------



## TearyThunder

Should I be worried?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Have I missed much?​*


----------



## gypsichic

does it look like you've missed much?


----------



## Hellrazor

does she always miss this much?


----------



## gypsichic

have you asked her?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think she would have missed something big is someone would've actually answered one of the questions?


----------



## Hellrazor

what do you think?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know its too early to think?

lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Haven't you had your coffee yet?*


----------



## gypsichic

did you know i'm not a morning person?


----------



## Hellrazor

did you know that I may be a morning person?


----------



## Hella

Do you know that I am a night owl?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know I hardly ever sleep,


----------



## Hella

Do you know that I haven't slept very much for 3 days?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Have you tried counting sheep?*


----------



## Hella

Does that actually work?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know counting sheep has never worked for me?


----------



## Hellrazor

perhaps Hella, its all the excitement! Did you think of that?


----------



## gypsichic

do you know i have to have a certain amt of sleep or I start hating the world and everyone in it?

lol


----------



## Hellrazor

R u a Lark or an OWl?


----------



## gypsichic

are you asking me?


----------



## Hellrazor

im asking if you are a day person or a night person? Ru?


----------



## gypsichic

i'm a day person (DAY not morning........lol) what are you?


----------



## Hellrazor

Im a morning not day person... lol. Why do you ask?


----------



## gypsichic

is it ok to be curious?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

curiosity killed the cat didn't it?


----------



## gypsichic

aren't you suppose to be cleaning my gear scuba boy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was supposed to fix your regulator right? Happy Diving!!! lol


----------



## gypsichic

uhhhhhhhhh............let me think.............NO...........didn't you listen when i told you to rinse my BC inside and out???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know what "divers ear" is?


----------



## gypsichic

yep.........do you have it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that like when you can hear the fish talk?


----------



## Hellrazor

do you know how to talk to fish?


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't know......What language do they speak? lol


----------



## Hellrazor

Do they make a sound?


----------



## gypsichic

do you know fish don't but squid & cuttlefish flash different colors?


----------



## TearyThunder

OMG they're "flashers?" lol


----------



## gypsichic

do you know they don't have trenchcoats?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

do you know I'm ashamed of that question?


----------



## gypsichic

and you're ashamed because why? you want a trenchcoat?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You think fish wear trenchcoats? silly woman!


----------



## gypsichic

when are we going diving to see if they do???? huh??? huh??? when??? huh???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As a matter of fact, indeed, 1st of Nov.

Want to go?


----------



## gypsichic

oh man! where are you going?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you believe me if I said here?


----------



## gypsichic

in Michigan??? yeah probably........do you wear a drysuit?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you miss the link above your post? check the smiley.


----------



## gypsichic

I saw the smiley.........is he suppose to be winking or something? as in are you pulling my leg?

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you didn't click on it did you?


----------



## gypsichic

do you know i'm drooling?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did you know that I am going diving in lake superior this Aug?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think you'll need a drysuit for that little adventure?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

don't you know,that I do? BRRrrrr!


----------



## gypsichic

who all is going with you?


----------



## Hellrazor

where are you going?


----------



## gypsichic

is he ignoring us???

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did it look that way?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know any of these people http://www.diversmast.com/?


----------



## gypsichic

nope can't say that i do.........thats the shop you dive with?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did you guess that? 'cuase you're right.


----------



## Hellrazor

IS gypsi smart?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know?


----------



## Hellrazor

know what?


----------



## gypsichic

that gyps is smart?


----------



## Hellrazor

is she?


----------



## gypsichic

haven't you figured that out?

lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Figured out what? I'm still trying to figure out if fish talk!


----------



## gypsichic

do you realize you are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy behind?

lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Really? lol I am just kidding!


----------



## Hellrazor

r u kidding really???


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think I'm not?


----------



## Jack Reaper

All kidding aside....does this thing really slice and dice?


----------



## TearyThunder

What thing?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Are you asking about that slice and dice thing?*


----------



## TearyThunder

What else would I be asking about?


----------



## Hellrazor

whats a slice and dice thing?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think it's one of those "quick chop" things on informercials?


----------



## Hellrazor

what do you do with it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know you chop and dice with it?


----------



## Hellrazor

do you chop people or vegetables?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you could chop either with it?


----------



## Hellrazor

you could?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think we should ask someone?


----------



## Hellrazor

do you want to?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who should we asked?


----------



## Hellrazor

should we ask FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you calling for me?


----------



## Hellrazor

lmao!!!!

r u gonna come?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this a sharp implement?


----------



## diamelen

would you rather it be rusty?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How rusty is it?


----------



## Hellrazor

is it holey from the rust?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How big is it?


----------



## Hellrazor

is it still sharp?


----------



## gypsichic

good lord how'd we go from a cool dive site w/picture to a rusty, possibly holey slice and dice thingamabob???


----------



## Hellrazor

is it because of FEs good imagination or should we really be afraid of him?


----------



## gypsichic

i think we should be afraid - be very afraid, don't you?


----------



## Hellrazor

do you think we should run for our lives?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Where would we go?


----------



## Hellrazor

Should we run to Canada?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you started running yet? you better!


----------



## Hellrazor

Im soooooo scared - can you sense the sarcasm in my voice yet?

Why should we run anyway?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you think we have nothing to fear from Mr. AllTALKnoaction???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you know that timing is everyting?


----------



## Hellrazor

and what timing is that... when your dead?


----------



## gypsichic

do you know i'm not worried?


----------



## Hellrazor

is FE worried, he cant follow through?


----------



## gypsichic

FE.........will you follow thru w/these ridiculous threats???

lol


----------



## Hellrazor

I dont think he will, do you?


----------



## gypsichic

are ya kidding???


----------



## Hellrazor

r u being sarcastic?


----------



## gypsichic

moi???


----------



## Hellrazor

Hes not on anymore, do you think hes too scared to follow through and is now hiding?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think he's that scared of us lil' angels???


----------



## TearyThunder

Little angels??? lol J/k


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You think he's just sitting back, wacthing as the terror unfolds?


----------



## TearyThunder

What else would he be doing............ trying to find a good hiding place for his goats? lol


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know i've got his dusty rump running to get me a fresh tank and get my gear ready for the next dive??? he is afterall my scuba bit.......er......boy


----------



## Hella

Have you thought about loaning out Scuba Boy?


----------



## gypsichic

you mean like pimping him out???

you could be onto something!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*How much would he cost?*


----------



## gypsichic

what do you think he's worth?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think he's worth much?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Does he come with a free trial period?*


----------



## Hella

Is there a money-back guarantee?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh Goooood....pimped out scuba bitch......



been there, done that.....


LOL

wait, how much?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think any money will be made if there is a guarentee or warranty?


----------



## Hella

Is making money the point?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LINK?


----------



## Hella

Is that your question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You didn't listen did you?


----------



## Hella

Why do you say that?

and Yes I did listen to it..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LINK?


----------



## Hella

Could you repeat that?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

How many times?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Link?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is linking all you know how to do?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

What the he#@ is ace saying anyway?


----------



## Hella

do you need a translator?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can you translate for us?


----------



## HibLaGrande

are translators expensive?


----------



## Hella

What are we translating?


----------



## HibLaGrande

what do you mean "we" hella?


----------



## Hella

Aren't you going to help?


----------



## HibLaGrande

why should I help?


----------



## Hella

Wouldn't that be the *nice* thing to do?


----------



## HibLaGrande

who said I was nice?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Don't you want to be nice?*


----------



## HibLaGrande

Why on Earth would I want to do a foolish thing like that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would you say being nice is foolish?


----------



## Hella

Do you think it might be because nice people get taken advantage of?


----------



## TearyThunder

I thought that was what Karma was for, You know paypack for all those bad people?


----------



## Hella

Then can you tell me why do I, as a "nice" person, have to suffer for their bad Karma?

go ahead ask me what kind of day I had...lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Di you do something bad a long time ago? Perhaps it's just catching up to you.

BTW I hope things start going better for you in a couple weeks.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Does the saying" those who lie down with dogs, get up with fleas" mean anything to you?


----------



## Hella

LOL, What kind of saying is that?

and Yes TT, things will be so much better in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HibLaGrande

what do you expect, hanging around seedy character like us?


----------



## Hella

Am I supposed to have low expectations?


----------



## HibLaGrande

are you implying that we on the forum are of lower caliber?


----------



## slightlymad

Are you implying that we are of a higher caliber?


----------



## Hella

Is there any standards at all?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Aren't standards high or low all a matter of perspective?


----------



## turtle2778

Does it really matter what our standards are?


----------



## gypsichic

do you have any morals?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Lost my sense of morals back in the '80's..didn't you?


----------



## HibLaGrande

what does morality have to do with the question at hand?


----------



## Jack Reaper

You Have A Hand???????


----------



## Hella

Don't you have one?


----------



## HibLaGrande

have one what?


----------



## Hella

what do you think I am asking?


----------



## HibLaGrande

shhhh listen! you smell something?


----------



## gypsichic

smell what?


----------



## TearyThunder

I though Hib said listen? I never knew of smells making sounds.


----------



## gypsichic

where is everyone this morning?


----------



## TearyThunder

What do you mean? I'm here


----------



## Death's Door

Is everyone still sleeping?


----------



## gypsichic

unfortunately not but don't you wish you could be?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do we ever really get enough sleep?


----------



## gypsichic

what determines enough sleep?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno, do you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do yo think I could answer that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I certainly don't get enough sleep and am like a walking zombie most the time?


----------



## gypsichic

why not go to bed at the same time every night?


----------



## Hella

what fun is that?


----------



## gypsichic

lol.............not always fun being responsible is it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you call it fun?


----------



## gypsichic

what else would you call it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Torture??


----------



## Hella

Isn't that fun in it's own way?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you ever went days without sleep unwillingly? I wouldn't call that a fun torture.


----------



## gypsichic

are you talking about being an insomniac?


----------



## Death's Door

What is sleep?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't it when you get to go to never never land?


----------



## TearyThunder

Doesn't Peter Pan hang out there?


----------



## Death's Door

Doesn't Michael Jackson hang out there tooo?


----------



## Hella

Don't you find him funny looking?


----------



## Death's Door

Definitely funny look but don't you think he's weird?


----------



## Hella

Yes but, Can he sing?


----------



## gypsichic

can who sing?


----------



## Hella

Weren't we talking about the King of Pop?


----------



## gypsichic

oh? we weren't talking about scubaboy?


----------



## Hella

Can ScubaBoy Sing?


----------



## gypsichic

anythings possible i guess dontcha think?


----------



## Hella

LOL, Are we going to find out?


----------



## gypsichic

think he'd link us a clip so we could hear him sing?


----------



## Hella

LOL, Should we ask him to?


----------



## gypsichic

i think we should dont you?


----------



## Death's Door

What if he doesn't want to do it?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you think he'd do it just for us?


----------



## Death's Door

What if he won't?


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't you scared you will go deaf?


----------



## gypsichic

are you all afraid to ask him?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I don't want to hear the screams of TOT'ers anymore?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Why would you ask that?*


----------



## gypsichic

what do screaming TOT's have to do w/FE singing?


----------



## HibLaGrande

FE Singing?LOL ever heard a duck get humped by an elephant?


----------



## Hella

What sound would a duck make then?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know hearing FE sing could cause you to go deaf and not hear the TOT's scream on Halloween anymore?


ROTFLMAO Hib......Good one!!!


----------



## gypsichic

is his voice really that bad?


----------



## Hella

Do you really want to find out?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know i'm a bit of a dare devil and willing to take the risk?


----------



## TearyThunder

Could you let me know when to cover my ears? lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Will ear plugs be provided?*


----------



## TearyThunder

Will earplugs actually help?


----------



## HibLaGrande

you are still willing to stand by and listen?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Could he perform a little jig to distract us?*


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think that would be horrific?


----------



## HibLaGrande

are you all gluttons for punishment?


----------



## Jack Reaper

With whips and chains?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you teasing?


----------



## HibLaGrande

you got the time?


----------



## Hella

What games are we playing now?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Can anyone play?*


----------



## HibLaGrande

can I bring the cheese whiz and baccardi?


----------



## Hella

What kind of cocktail do those things make? lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Could you bring whipped cream instead?


----------



## HibLaGrande

will you huff the gas?


----------



## TearyThunder

No but can you believe people do that?


----------



## HibLaGrande

is there a problem with huffing nitrous oxide?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Can you believe I have never heard of that before?*


----------



## HibLaGrande

you have never been to the dentist?


----------



## Hella

Would you believe that I hate going to the dentist?


----------



## HibLaGrande

are you afraid of a little pain?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Did you know I do go to the dentist but am given Novocaine or nothing at all?*


----------



## Hella

Are you crazy?


----------



## HibLaGrande

do you like Vicodine like I like Vicodines?


----------



## Hella

How much do you like Vicodine?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Is that the kinda stuff you ask people you hardly know?


----------



## Hella

Don't you know I am very nosey and will ask people anything?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Really?


----------



## Hella

Do you doubt me?


----------



## HibLaGrande

what reason do I have to trust you?


----------



## Hella

Are you asking for one?


----------



## gypsichic

what are we talkin about?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Doncha wish you knew?


----------



## gypsichic

so i really wanna know?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Are we still talking about the appropriateness of asking each other personal preferences in dental pharmaceuticals? *


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........is someone having dental surgery?


----------



## TearyThunder

How did we go form talking about crazy teenagers huffing whipped cream to denistry?


----------



## gypsichic

what the hell?...........lol


----------



## TearyThunder

You have never heard of them doing that?


----------



## gypsichic

how in the hell does one huff whipcream??? and what effect do you get???

good grief


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really want me to explain?

Ok here's what I found on it.
http://www.usdoj.gov/ndic/pubs07/708/index.htm



> Gases are substances that lack definite shape or volume such as refrigerants and medical anesthetics. Abusers frequently inhale gases found in butane lighters, air conditioning units, and propane tanks. Medical anesthetics such as ether, chloroform, and nitrous oxide are also abused. Nitrous oxide, commonly called laughing gas, is abused more frequently than any other gas. It can be obtained from whipped cream dispensers or products that boost octane levels in racing cars. It may also be purchased in balloons or in small, sealed vials called whippets, which are sold at raves or drug paraphernalia stores.


and
http://www.anchoragepress.com/archives/documentbb70.html


----------



## gypsichic

holy hell! don't you find that really scarey???


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think these people who do this are idiots for even doing it? I think I can find something else like Halloween to get my high.


----------



## gypsichic

do you think they might be mentally ill?


----------



## TearyThunder

It's possible, If not, do you think they will be if they keep huffing this crap?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think they are addicted?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno, do you think they are doing it just for kicks?


----------



## gypsichic

maybe in the beginning but after a few times don't you think they no longer have a choice?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really get the whole addiction thing? I certainly don't.


----------



## Death's Door

There are all kinds of addictions. What are you addicted to?


----------



## gypsichic

do i get it? yeah i get it


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you think of something more of an obsession? You know something you enjoy doing?


----------



## gypsichic

do you know that too much of a good thing can be just as destructive and too much of a bad thing?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you think it would depend on whether or not you actually had control over the obsession?

I would think an obsession would be one I would be in control of and an addiction be something that would be harder or impossible to easily control.


----------



## HibLaGrande

does not the word Obsession imply , no emtional control, and addiction no physical control?


----------



## Hella

Is that your definition?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Do I look like a dictionary?


----------



## Hella

I don't know...what does a dictionary look like?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could you read it if I showed you?


----------



## Hella

Why do you need to show it to me?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Are you throwing the book at her?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Can't we all just... get along?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Can't we all just...get a bong?
(I cannot believe I said that out loud!)


----------



## HibLaGrande

for the love of pete, whatever shall we do with said utility?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Could it be a nic-nac?


----------



## HibLaGrande

or perhaps a paddy whack?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Or a little Hat?
Whatcha thinka that?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't a bit early to be actually thinking?


----------



## TearyThunder

How early is early?


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know. Do you?


----------



## gypsichic

do i know what?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know?


----------



## gypsichic

how would you know what???


----------



## TearyThunder

What??? lol


----------



## gypsichic

huh?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Are you all confused?​*


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know. Do I sound confused?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe I just saw a pig fly?​*


----------



## gypsichic

a pig fly from where?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LINK?


----------



## Death's Door

What is it with "Link"?


----------



## lewlew

Wasn't Link the guy from Mod Squad?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you click on the link?


----------



## Death's Door

Yes I did. I don't have speakers at work though. What does it sound like?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Death's Door

do you think FE is trying to get into our subconscious minds with these "Links"?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you put it past him?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you folks catching on to me?


----------



## gypsichic

do you think you're fooling anyone?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You seem puzzled?


----------



## HibLaGrande

what gives you that idea?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't you tell by the "dazzed" look on here face?


----------



## gypsichic

on whose face???


----------



## Spooklights

Don't you know?


----------



## turtle2778

*Dont i know what???*


----------



## Spooklights

What is about face?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Do you have a face?*


----------



## Jack Reaper

What about faces?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you making a funny face at me?

Edited Jack lol


----------



## Jack Reaper

What is a funny face?
Your definition?
Ha ha edited


----------



## HibLaGrande

how many licks does it take anyway?


----------



## TearyThunder

You lick faces?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you really innocent? Need I answer this for you?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would you know whether or not I am?


----------



## Hella

Are you going to tell us?


----------



## HibLaGrande

does it say "informer" in my job description?


----------



## TearyThunder

What is your job description?


----------



## Hella

Do you really want to know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I couldn't handle it?


----------



## Hella

Is there anything you can't handle?


----------



## ScareFX

Do you think I would tell you?


----------



## Hella

Would you keep it a secret?


----------



## HibLaGrande

or would you blab it to everyone?


----------



## Spooklights

Would they want to know?


----------



## HibLaGrande

at what cost, are you willing to find out?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who has a secret?


----------



## HibLaGrande

is it really a secret anymore?


----------



## Spooklights

How do we find out if it's still a secret?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Will you stay quiet about it?


----------



## Hella

Do I have to?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you want to live?

Joking! Someone had to do this one!


----------



## Hella

lol, Do I have a choice?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What would your choice be?


----------



## Hella

Do you know that I am fascinated with Death?


----------



## HibLaGrande

what's so facinating about death?


----------



## turtle2778

Depends on who you ask?


----------



## Hella

Who would you ask?


----------



## gypsichic

what are you asking?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is it getting morbid in here or what?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't it suppose to be?


----------



## TearyThunder

Could you define morbid please?


----------



## Jack Reaper

I could, but would you still love me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Could you love a true morbid deviant?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you ever thought I may enjoy the morbid as much or more than you do?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is this something you can prove, or am I to take this at face value?


----------



## Hella

How would you want this to be proved?


----------



## TearyThunder

Jack, Do you think I would say something I couldn't prove?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you really want to know how morbid is defined?


----------



## Hella

Aren't you going to tell us?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think he will Hella?


----------



## Hella

What if he is scared?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think one of us scared him?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Scared of you two?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where were you hiding then? lol


----------



## HibLaGrande

what's so funny?


----------



## Hella

Don't you like to laugh?


----------



## Omega

Who drank all my booze?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What that yours???


----------



## Hella

Did it have your name on it?


----------



## Spooklights

Who are you? 

(uh....who am I?)


----------



## Hella

Don't you know who I am?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is Jack hiding again?


----------



## Hella

Think we could find him?


----------



## bodybagged

Is it bed time yet?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Um...ah...Do you really want me to answer that?


----------



## HibLaGrande

why does that question make you uneasy?


----------



## gypsichic

whose uneasy?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you uneasy?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Sexy gal. talking about wanting to got to bed....what do you think?


----------



## Omega

I didn't hurt you did I?


----------



## bodybagged

"Where did all this blood come from?" "Are you trying to hurt me?"


----------



## gypsichic

who is sexy gal and what blood?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you believe, that it could be you?


----------



## Omega

Did we just sleep together?


----------



## gypsichic

LOL...........

i don't remember........do you?


----------



## TearyThunder

How could you not remember?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did I fall asleep?


----------



## Hella

Were you bored?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Were you drunk?


----------



## Hella

Does alcohol make you do goofy things?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Like get naked and ride shot gun through Downtown Denver at 3:00am...in a convertable?


----------



## Hella

Have you done that?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Did someone break their vow of SILENCE?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did I swear not to tell?


----------



## Hella

What are the consequences for that?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Will I get punished?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you want to be....punished?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Will I like it?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you wish it?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can dreams come true?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Can dreams become nightmares?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you like nightmares?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ain't it better to wake from a nightmare than a pleasant dream?


----------



## Hauntiholik

How would you like to be awoken from your slumber?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you think I know that you know the answer to that one?


----------



## turtle2778

Are you sure im slumbering?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you dreaming?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think that i think you are dreaming? :>


----------



## Hella

What would you be dreaming about?


----------



## TearyThunder

Was it a "sweet dream" or "sweet nighmare?"


----------



## Hella

Which do you think?


----------



## Death's Door

What if I never wake up?


----------



## Fangs

Do you really think you might not wake up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you did, would you remember your dream?


----------



## HibLaGrande

would you write them down if you did?


----------



## Spooklights

Would you know what they meant?


----------



## Hella

Would you want to know what purple sharks chasing you up a tree meant?


----------



## gypsichic

where to purple sharks live?


----------



## Spooklights

Do they live in the purple sea?


----------



## Hella

Have you ever seen a purple sea?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Where's the remote?


----------



## HibLaGrande

could it be and underlying fear of Barney the Dionsaur?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Where is my beer?


----------



## Hella

Don't you remember where you left it?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Didn't I just see you?


----------



## gypsichic

see me where?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was you, right?


----------



## gypsichic

where did you think you saw me at?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still hiding?


----------



## gypsichic

can you hear me now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could you say that louder?


----------



## gypsichic

huh???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can hear you now, you hear me?


----------



## gypsichic

will you say that again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you hear me?


----------



## gypsichic

can you see me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are you serious?


----------



## gypsichic

do i look serious???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With that look on your face....I'm not sure....Could you tell me?


----------



## gypsichic

how serious do you want me to be?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

how seriouscan you get?


----------



## gypsichic

where's my broom so i can show you?


----------



## Hella

You have a broom?


----------



## gypsichic

have you seen it?


----------



## Hella

No, lol...Will you show it to me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh goody!! oooppps.

Did I say that out loud?


----------



## gypsichic

have you seen my profile pic? see me sitting on it?


----------



## Hella

Is that your broom? verrrrryy nice...I like that!!


----------



## gypsichic

have you ever seen a broom like that?

lmao


----------



## Hella

Not recently..lol How did you get one?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Would you believe I stole it?​*


----------



## gypsichic

you stole a broom like mine???


----------



## Hella

Did you get into a lot of trouble?


----------



## gypsichic

whose in trouble?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*What happens when a flying witch breaks the sound barrier?*


----------



## TearyThunder

When did brooms start coming with superchargers?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know who you have to ask?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you talking about me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know about brooms?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Didn't you post somthing about that yesterday?


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok I gotta know..........Do they get better gas mileage than a Geo Tracker?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Gas? Did I mention you have to stay on longer than 8 seconds to get the mileage?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is it a scary as you just made it sound HH?


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe
You find that scary?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was that you?


----------



## TearyThunder

HH, Wouldn't you like to stay on longer than 8 seconds?


----------



## TearyThunder

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Was that you?


I don't see an image dear. What did you do wrong?


----------



## Hauntiholik

TT - wouldn't you like a very long broom ride?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I would?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Would there be any doubt?


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok now which "broom" are we talking about? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Weren't we talking about your favorite one?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean you caught me off my toes on that? I know I need to get some sleep now lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wouldn't you call that more hovering than just off your toes? LMAO!


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok hovering that will work..................wait........Are back to talking about brooms?


----------



## gypsichic

who owns a broom?


----------



## TearyThunder

Ummmm what kind of broom?


----------



## Hauntiholik

How is that thing powered?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that a trick question?


----------



## gypsichic

is it powered by gas?


----------



## Hauntiholik

110V or 220V?


----------



## gypsichic

is it electric instead?


----------



## TearyThunder

hmmm is it solar powered?


----------



## gypsichic

is what solar powered?


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't we talking about brooms?


----------



## gypsichic

a solar powered broom???


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you think we are TT?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yeah you know charge it during the day and ride it all night.......or do you think it wouldn't work?


----------



## TearyThunder

HH are you trying to confuse me again? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Confuse you TT? No. Do I make you wonder?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wonder about what?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you wonder about brooms?


----------



## gypsichic

are brooms worth wondering about?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I would have to wonder if someone would answer my questions regarding brooms? Who should I ask?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm not really sure TT. Perhaps FE can be of service?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think he knows all that much about brooms?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Didn't he get a PhD in brooms?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean you can get a PhD in brooms?


----------



## Hella

Do they even offer such a thing?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Isn't that why they call him the broom doctor?


----------



## Death's Door

What courses did he have to take?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Shouldn't we be asking him?


----------



## gypsichic

what exactly does PhD stand for in this case?


----------



## Death's Door

Does it stand for Doctor of Philosophy?


----------



## gypsichic

maybe Doctor of Pimping?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Didn't he say he had a Philosophiae Doctor in scopaes?


----------



## HibLaGrande

you know Latin?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you speak in tongues too?


----------



## Hella

Don't only possesed people do that?


----------



## HibLaGrande

isn't that reserved for those who dance with snakes?


----------



## Hauntiholik

shall we dance?


----------



## HibLaGrande

did you forget your snakes?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have you seen him?


----------



## HibLaGrande

was he kinda long and had a tounge that went hissss?


----------



## Hauntiholik

was it a forked tongue?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Do you think I got close enough to look?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you afraid?


----------



## Spooklights

Does he look like he's afraid?


----------



## roadkill

Isn't everyone?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want me too?


----------



## roadkill

Why would you think _that_?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is anyone else lost?


----------



## roadkill

Weren't you supposed to keep the posts on course?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Which course was it on?


----------



## roadkill

How the heck should _I_ know?


----------



## Hella

So who's in charge then?


----------



## roadkill

Isn't Zombie supposed to be in charge?


----------



## Hella

Did you vote for him?


----------



## roadkill

Isn't this a benevolent dictatorship?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Or is it more of a divine will?


----------



## HibLaGrande

was it not the will of the lady of the lake?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ah...but is she divine?


----------



## HibLaGrande

doest thou question the divination of thine watery tart?


----------



## Hella

Does she have all the answers?


----------



## gypsichic

does who have all the answers?


----------



## HibLaGrande

have I not quenched your thirst for knowledge?


----------



## Hella

Are you the new teacher?


----------



## TearyThunder

What's the subject?


----------



## Fangs

Isn't it Haunting 101?


----------



## Hella

Where do I sign up?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't Hib the new teacher?


----------



## Hella

Do you think he is qualified?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does it matter more if he's qualified or simply willing to teach?


----------



## gypsichic

do qualifications matter ?


----------



## Hella

Do you think that he should at least know the difference between 3/4" PVC pipe and styrofoam?


----------



## gypsichic

and the difference is................???


----------



## Hella

I thought everyone knew....didn't you read the destructions?


----------



## gypsichic

there's destructions??? where???


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you mean ther's a manual?


----------



## turtle2778

you dont know the difference?


----------



## Hella

Are you repeating a question? lol


----------



## turtle2778

Was I?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you been drinking?


----------



## Hella

was there Vodka involved?


----------



## gypsichic

drinking what?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Who drank all of the vodka?


----------



## gypsichic

you like vodka?


----------



## Hella

Don't you know It's my drink of choice?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why is everything so fuzzy? Who spiked the punch?


----------



## TearyThunder

Someone say Vodka?


----------



## Hella

Didn't you have some last night??


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you remember?


----------



## Hella

LOL, did you share with me?


----------



## TearyThunder

How could I?


----------



## Hella

no idea, but would you if you could?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I would?

BTW I'm out till tomorrow.


----------



## Hella

is that because you drank too much?


----------



## gypsichic

is there such a thing as drinking too much?


----------



## Hella

do you have a limit?


----------



## gypsichic

whats a limit?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you mean cash?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't there always a cash limit unless one owns a money tree?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You've seen a money tree?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you own one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Could a money tree be considered a "sugar daddy"? lol

Btw It wasn't because I drank too much....It was because I didn't have enough.


----------



## Spooklights

Where can I get one?
(money tree, that is. I posted this thinking it would fall in after post# 1901. Surprise!)


----------



## gypsichic

a sugar daddy or money tree?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ummm.............. sugar daddy, I want one!

Is it like a candy gram?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you want a sugar mama instead?


----------



## lewlew

didn't you see the infamous FE in drag picture?
(.....Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## gypsichic

isn't that his logo?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should it be?


----------



## lewlew

why isn't that picture where it used to be?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did that picture scare you?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Which picture?


----------



## turtle2778

why dont you know which picture?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Could it be that I fried too many brain cells while trying to figure out new and better ways in which to enjoy embalming fluid?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is embalming fluid like liquor?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does it pickle you from the inside out?


----------



## Hella

do you think that would hurt?


----------



## Hauntiholik

How can that be different from drinking vodka H?


----------



## Hella

I guess it isn't..lol but Don't you think Vodka tastes better?


----------



## Hauntiholik

what if I like something BLUE instead?


----------



## Hella

Blue is good..what was the name of that drink again?


----------



## Hauntiholik

do you want the REAL name or what I call it?


----------



## Hella

well I remember what you call it..lol so what is the real name?


----------



## Hauntiholik

could it have been made by Bacardi?


----------



## Hella

Oh is the answer Zombie?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did you answer your question with a question?


----------



## Hella

did I?

ooh look did I do it again? lol


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you know that embalming fluid tastes like....death?


----------



## Hella

didn't know that...how do you know what death tastes like?


----------



## Hauntiholik

have you seen him eat? hehehe


----------



## Hella

Is that a warning?..lol


----------



## Jack Reaper

have we not dined, corpse ala carte?


----------



## Hauntiholik

do you like to be warned or surprised?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Or shocked?


----------



## Hella

You mean I get a choice?


----------



## Hauntiholik

have you been electrocuted?


----------



## Hella

Do you think I would remember something like that?


----------



## gypsichic

what if you were drunk?


----------



## Hauntiholik

would you still feel it?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Have you ever been compelled to blow dry your hair while in the shower?


----------



## gypsichic

you mean lately?


----------



## Hella

Does that impair your memory?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Or...?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Where?


----------



## Fangs

When?


----------



## Bone Dancer

how?


----------



## gypsichic

what are we talking about again?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why do you all like to confuse me?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you find it as easy to do as I do?


----------



## Death's Door

Is TearyThunder confused?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think it's that easy to confuse me or that I am teasing? lol


----------



## Death's Door

Are you teasing?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I will ever tell? lol


----------



## Death's Door

Maybe you will if I tickle your feet?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is she into torture?


----------



## TearyThunder

You call tickling someone's feet who isn't ticklish tourture?


----------



## Death's Door

You don't have ticklish feet?


----------



## Hauntiholik

If the object is to force you to confess does it matter what method of torture is used?


----------



## TearyThunder

As much as I enjoy "tourture" do you actually think I would confess?


----------



## gypsichic

how did we get on the subject of torture???


----------



## Hauntiholik

Didn't you slip up the other night?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who slipped up?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Weren't we talking about you?


----------



## TearyThunder

How did I slip up?


----------



## Hauntiholik

That wasn't you telling me about....you know...the other night?


----------



## TearyThunder

With "you know who" and then "you know who" came over? That wasn't a slip up.........that was a close call. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you mean "you know who" or "you know you"?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know it was a typo? lol I meant who. I fixed it for you. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you often have close calls TT?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do close calls really even count as long as you don't get caught?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Would it make you feel better to think that they don't count?


----------



## TearyThunder

I thought close only counted in hand grenades and horseshoes?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is that anything like being a little bit pregnant? hehehe Did I scare you with the P word?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would the P word scare me? I'm fixed lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Isn't being fixed wonderful?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I wouldn't have it any other way? If I had rugrats running around I could buy or do as much as I do for Halloween!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can't you use rugrats as props?


----------



## TearyThunder

I could but wouldn't I have to feed them too?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does candy count as food? Here kid, run the fog machine......


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you're been around kids amped on sugar? It isn't pretty


----------



## Hauntiholik

Isn't that was sisters are for?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if you don't have siblings? I do have a sister but wouldn't trust her with a pet rock!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you have a female friend with kids you could borrow?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean I can do that? Wow I gotta find friends with kids! lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nobody's ever offered you their kids?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that be hard if you don't know anyone with kids?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I know of a few. Would you like them?


----------



## TearyThunder

How long would I have to keep them?


----------



## Hauntiholik

How about through college?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean I would have to keep them that long? Will they survive on candy the whole time or do I have to suppliment it with cat food or something?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Aren't Trix for kids silly rabbit?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean I would have to put up with a rabbit too? Gee I dunno, I don't do easter too well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

LMAO!! Do you think I was talking about bunnies?


----------



## TearyThunder

No I don't think you were talking about bunnies. Are you trying to confuse me again? When you mentioned Trix for the kids I thought about the rabbit always after the Trix. Wouldn't you think the rabbit would end up at my house eventually?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you think the rabbit will show up?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you think it will make a good stew?


----------



## gypsichic

do you like rabbit stew?


----------



## TearyThunder

What all besides rabbit is in rabbit stew?


----------



## Jack Reaper

If I told you, would you still eat it?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno..........Are you going to make me eat it if you tell me?


----------



## Bone Dancer

No.........But would you try it anyway?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if I know I won't like it?


----------



## turtle2778

what if i dont care if you like it?


----------



## Hella

Are you really that mean?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Could she be a snapping turtle?


----------



## Hella

So you think that it hurts when they snap?


----------



## Hauntiholik

does the blood give it away?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you know why guys do not go skinny dipping in snapping turtle infested waters?


----------



## Hella

Would that have anything to do with a man's tendancy to protect what he considers his most precious assets?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is fear of PAIN acceptable???


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you mean some pain?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you think that could ruin some things?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I am talking about bad pain or "bad" pain?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Have you considered the pain of a lost unit?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think I could considering I don't have a "unit"?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What if I was your Hubby?


----------



## TearyThunder

I would have to kill the turtle or whatever did it wouldn't you think?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What good would that do?


----------



## gypsichic

what good would what do?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## gypsichic

do you wanna tell me?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Wouldn't you rather know what FE is wearing...right this minute?


----------



## gypsichic

do i?


----------



## Bone Dancer

why would I care?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Or...would you rather be eating ritz crackers in a hot tub right now?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Bone Dancer said:


> why would I care?


Did they lie when they said you were a caring person???


----------



## gypsichic

wouldn't eating ritz in the hot tub be a bit messy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is he in a hot tub eating crackers?


----------



## bodybagged

Do we really need mental images?


----------



## gypsichic

is who in the hot tub?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't I just ask that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are there snapping turtles in the hot tub?


----------



## gypsichic

is FE in the tub?


----------



## bodybagged

Why not we all get in and add bubbles?


----------



## gypsichic

does anyone have any Mr. Bubbles?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have some Calgon, will that work?


----------



## roadkill

Is it the same?


----------



## Death's Door

Can we make a lot of bubbles?


----------



## TearyThunder

DOn't you know the ads "Calgon take me away."? Oh and I'm not too sure if it bubbles.


----------



## Death's Door

How about some frozen drinks while in the tub?


----------



## TearyThunder

What kind?


----------



## Death's Door

How about Margaritas or Mojitos?


----------



## Bone Dancer

would you like a rum runner maybe?


----------



## TearyThunder

How about a strawberry daiquiri?


----------



## Death's Door

I don't think I had that. Are rum runners good?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where have you been? Rum runners are the sh*t!

http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink2439.html


----------



## Bone Dancer

shall I make you one right now?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you trying to get me drunk?


----------



## Bone Dancer

would it help?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well BD, would you make one for me? "wink,wink"


----------



## Bone Dancer

why would I want to?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you be my sugar daddy? LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

What do you think I am , rich


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're not?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And why do you think I would want to if I was?


----------



## bodybagged

TearyThunder said:


> How about a strawberry daiquiri?


Hey, can I get a double with bannas smushed in? How bout another waiting in tow? PLEASE?


----------



## TearyThunder

You want to make it a double too?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You need a sugar daddy FE?


----------



## Death's Door

Where can I get a sugar daddy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't you think if they were easy to find that we'd all have one by now?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know all you have to do is hang out where rich men who like to spend money are?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Could you show me where those places are?


----------



## TearyThunder

In Colorado? I don't know of any there.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Would Colorado be any different from another state/country? Should I go back to Vegas?


----------



## roadkill

was that just two questions?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does HH get double points for that?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you think I haven't earned it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who's keeping score?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What are those notches for?


----------



## TearyThunder

What notches?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What do you call those marks on your bunkbed? <evil grin>


----------



## TearyThunder

What marks on my bunkbed? Do you mean the traces of duct tape? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is that why it's sticky?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why else would it be?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can you take a closer look?


----------



## TearyThunder

How close do you want me to look?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can you see if that's tape, glue, or jam?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm It looks like duct tape to me.....do you want me to send you a sample? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

What color is the duct tape?


----------



## Bone Dancer

What colors are there?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You mean you haven't seen the tape in silver, black, red, orange, green, yellow or blue?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Did you know they come in day-glo colors also?


----------



## Spooklights

Doesn't it come in purple?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Does it come in flavors?


----------



## Spooklights

Wouldn't the flavors go with the colors?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you usually taste duct tape?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe me if I told you it really doesn't have a taste?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does it have a smell?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe me if I said it smells kinda like plastic?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Should I question your believeability?


----------



## Jack Reaper

If ya used it on someones mouth, would it be great if it was flavored?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why should you when you can check for yourself and see I am telling the truth?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you do that often Jack?


----------



## TearyThunder

Jack are you reading my mind?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you think I can read your mind?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you want it done?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can you do it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think it would be hard to read my warped mind?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you an easy read?


----------



## TearyThunder

Easy to read? No.........Just easy? Maybe, but I will never tell!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can she be made to tell?


----------



## Jack Reaper

We can dream can't we?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I would tell you if I could?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is that what you dream about Jack?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Who doesn't dream of easy women?


----------



## Hauntiholik

But what if I don't swing that way?


----------



## TearyThunder

What does that have to do with swinging?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Have you ever...tottered?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you already know the answer to that?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you think that this is something that must be seen to believe?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Isn't that part of his dream?


----------



## TearyThunder

How can I show you if you are in CO and I'm in GA?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Who's dream?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Can you fly out for the Vampire Revel?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did you think I was talking about my dreams?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do I have wings?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do we need to start a collection for TT?


----------



## Jack Reaper

I thought all angels had wings?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Will $10 be a good start?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who said I was an angel?

$10.00? Is that all I'm worth? Geez


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't you have a broom TT?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is $10 dollars a good start for the collection? You are most likely worth more than gold itself!


----------



## TearyThunder

No.......wait............ Does a Tracker count?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't demons have wings also?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You have a Tracker?


----------



## TearyThunder

Will $10 buy me a broom?


----------



## TearyThunder

I thought you knew I have a Tracker HH?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does it get good gas mileage?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you call about 25 miles to a gallon good?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it a real car?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is that better than a hybrid?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't hybrids usually get at least 50+ miles to a gallon?


----------



## slightlymad

Didnt I run over one of those on the way to work today?


----------



## TearyThunder

A Tracker or a Hybrid?


----------



## Fangs

Or both?


----------



## roadkill

why either?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Does it matter?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Was that a speed bump slightlymad?


----------



## TearyThunder

How could you mistake a car for a speed bump?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How small is the car?


----------



## gypsichic

is there room to stretch out?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can you work in close quarters?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have you ever sat in a mini?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that a skirt or a car ?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Which would you like it to be?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Who's in the skirt and who is in the car?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Would you like someone in a mini skirt in the mini cooper?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do think it could be fun?


----------



## turtle2778

Will you be there?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is there enough room for three?


----------



## turtle2778

Do i need to diet to make room?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can you suck it in? hehehe


----------



## turtle2778

How much do i need to suck???


----------



## Hauntiholik

How about sucking in just a little?


----------



## turtle2778

hey, why not?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can you move over seat hog?


----------



## turtle2778

lol, ARE YOU SAYING IM LARGE AND IN CHARGE?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you think I would be that mean?


----------



## turtle2778

Hecks no, dont ya think i know better than that?


----------



## Hauntiholik

That will cost ya - do you have a $20? hehehe


----------



## turtle2778

What are ya gunna do for a 20?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you have it or not?


----------



## turtle2778

I have it...when do you want it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Got change for a $100?


----------



## turtle2778

What are pole dancers good for?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you really want change?


----------



## turtle2778

No, but i could make change ya wanna see?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I would spend a $100?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't you think I'm worth it? LOL!


----------



## turtle2778

of course have you seen me???


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I am cheap? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're cheap?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't that what I said?


----------



## turtle2778

was it???


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can't I be surprised? I thought innocent and cheap didn't go together hehehe


----------



## TearyThunder

Didn't you read it turtle?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think that may be why I am innocent?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Should I believe you or do we need a lie detector?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why shouldn't you believe me?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do I know you? lol!


----------



## TearyThunder

I thought you did????


----------



## Hauntiholik

Could I have forgotten?


----------



## TearyThunder

How could you forget?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did I mention that I'm blonde? LMAO


----------



## TearyThunder

Is it really true about what they say about blonds?


----------



## Hauntiholik

was there ever any doubt?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Should there be?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you doubt that blondes have more fun? Wanna see? hehehe


----------



## TearyThunder

You thought that's what I meant? LOL I guess it's true about what they say.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you not a blonde then?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you think I act blond now and again?


----------



## Bodybagging

If you are a blonde do you have more fun?


----------



## roadkill

Do only blondes have fun?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Maybe red heads have more fun than blondes?


----------



## roadkill

Do bald people have fun?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have you asked them?


----------



## roadkill

Do you know any?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't think so...should I go find one?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't ya already know one?


----------



## Hauntiholik

do you know how to get a hold of him?


----------



## Spooklights

Isn't he in the phone book?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does he have a phone?


----------



## roadkill

Would I look under "Baldy"?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is that his last name?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Does he have a tattoo on his head?


----------



## turtle2778

What would his tattoo be of?


----------



## TearyThunder

Could it be a halo?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Could it be horns


----------



## Dr Morbius

Does he have a toupe'?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is his name Pikard?


----------



## gypsichic

is whose name pickard?


----------



## Lazario

The secret identity of President Kennedy's assassin?


----------



## gypsichic

is that what we're talking about?


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL! Are you a startrek fan Bone Dancer?


----------



## Lazario

What's a Star Trek fan?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You've never watched StarTrek?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your not from this planet are you Laz?


----------



## Lazario

Is Star Trek, like, totally tubular or some junk?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you from the valley?


----------



## Lazario

Isn't everyone?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you know I'm from the country?


----------



## Lazario

What country?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The old country?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you calling me old? lol


----------



## Lazario

Am _I_ calling _you_ old?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Aren't you younger than me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't that what it says?


----------



## Lazario

How could I know?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean you can't see this across form my avatar?

Join Date: Jun 2006
Location: A "Mayberry" town
Age: 28
Posts: 1,669


----------



## Lazario

Who knows how many lightbulbs it takes to fill a can of frozen peas?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Didn't you know that she's new?


----------



## Lazario

Did she join last month?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I can make small talk....can't I?


----------



## Lazario

I can listen to anyone... can I?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can you or do you ignore people?


----------



## Lazario

Or do people ignore me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't I still be considered a newbie too?


Yes I did join last month Laz 
Yes you can make small talk HH.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you think that's possible with as many posts as you have?


----------



## Lazario

Am I starting to rethink the format of the rules of this game?


----------



## TearyThunder

lol doesn't that just mean I like to talk alot?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you enjoy being a post whore?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can I plead the fifth?


----------



## Lazario

Why is a raven like a writing desk?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you going to tell me?


----------



## Lazario

Wouldn't I rather ask?


----------



## Hauntiholik

But why is a raven like a writing desk?


----------



## Lazario

Could it have something to do with physics?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you not telling because you're a tease?


----------



## Death's Door

Why would it have to do with physics?


----------



## Lazario

Could it be because it is all so simple?


----------



## Death's Door

do you think it's so simple?


----------



## Lazario

Why shouldn't you realize that there are simple things in this area?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you trying to get me confused again?


----------



## Death's Door

Why are you concerned with being confused?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Lazario

Are we forgetting the fundamental basics of our foundation of learning?


----------



## Death's Door

What did I learn?


----------



## Lazario

Where do you park your car in the school parking lot?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What the???? Where is this questioning going?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Why would we answer that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do we really care where it is going?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do we have a map?


----------



## turtle2778

Do you need a map?


----------



## TearyThunder

What kind of map?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it a star chart?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is it current?


----------



## Bone Dancer

can you fold it?


----------



## slightlymad

Is it edible?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you want to be lost?


----------



## slightlymad

Why would you want to be found?


----------



## gypsichic

why not?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think hide and seek can be fun?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What are you doing in my closet?


----------



## gypsichic

your closet?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Were you trying on my clothes?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Why does it have to be leather when it's so hot?


----------



## slightlymad

Whats wronge with a little sweat?


----------



## Fangs

Dont you like to sweat?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who likes to sweat? ewww


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you think that means what you think it means?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does it matter? I still don't like to sweat. I just turn the air up higher lol


----------



## slightlymad

What happens when the air wont get colder?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean that could happen?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you know anything about condensers?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't that what causes the air conditioner to cool the air?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt that the funny looking thing with fins?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you looking at a condenser or a lion fish?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is a condenser the oppisite of an expander?


----------



## gypsichic

whats an expander?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't those pants for when you eat too much?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is that what pleated pants are for?


----------



## Death's Door

Doesn't elastic work the best?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't it be easier to just wear a dress?


----------



## gypsichic

what about just wearing overalls?


----------



## Death's Door

What about flip flops too?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you feet expand too when you over eat?


----------



## slightlymad

what about seat pants and slippers


----------



## gypsichic

how about bermuda shorts?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What about a lepoard thong?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Didn't you tell me not to mail those to you FE?


----------



## gypsichic

are you wearing your leopard thong AGAIN FE???


----------



## Spooklights

Are you going to post pictures?


----------



## gypsichic

pictures of FE in a thong???


----------



## Spooklights

Is the thought that scary?


----------



## Lazario

Scary, as in hide-under-the-covers, scary?


----------



## Spooklights

Would hiding under the covers include hiding our eyes?


----------



## Lazario

Wouldn't it be hard to see if you did that?


----------



## Spooklights

Would I really want to see?


----------



## slightlymad

Why wouldnt you want to see?


----------



## Spooklights

Perhaps because my extreme innocence and excessive virtue will be shocked?
(asks Spooky as she laughs so hard she can't see anyway.)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you think I want to go blind?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think we would go blind?


----------



## TearyThunder

Lmao Bd!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or do you think we would be driven insane?


----------



## TearyThunder

Which one do you think is worse?


----------



## slightlymad

Would that really be the ruine of you?


----------



## slightlymad

Are we not alraedy insane?


----------



## Spooklights

If we are already insane, would it drive us sane?


----------



## TearyThunder

Could you imagine the nightmares from the trauma?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can't you just hear the screams of terror apon waking?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it count when I'm standing naked in front of the mirror?


----------



## TearyThunder

You are not blind yet FE?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are you trying to drive us all mad with the image of you naked FE?


----------



## slightlymad

But isnt medussa protected from her own image?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am not sure, are you Fe?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Are we talking scary stuff or what?


----------



## TearyThunder

You call that scary? I call it horrofying! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I try not to look, you believe me, right?


----------



## TearyThunder

LMAO! Should I?


----------



## turtle2778

Why shouldnt you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

It can"t be that bad or can it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really want to find out?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Would it be worse for some then others?


----------



## slightlymad

Would thers even understand?


----------



## turtle2778

Do you really care if others undertand?


----------



## Death's Door

It would help wouldn't it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

What could they say?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you think they'll make fun of us?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think some already do?


----------



## Spooklights

Does it really matter?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Isn't it all just insanity?


----------



## TearyThunder

What's you definition of insanity?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Oh wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Got Milk?


----------



## TearyThunder

How about Vodka?


----------



## Dr Morbius

with *MILK*????


----------



## Fangs

Why not? :>


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you really drink Milk with Vodka???? I prefer orange juice myself.


----------



## Fangs

Do you think i would drink milk with Vodka?


----------



## TearyThunder

Didn't I just ask you that?


----------



## Fangs

LOL do you think i think you just asked me that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you avoiding the question?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think i am avoiding the question?


----------



## Fangs

Would you like me to answer that question?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can you answer it?


----------



## Fangs

What was the question again?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you just answer any question?


----------



## Fangs

Do you have a specific one in mind?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why don't you just pick one?


----------



## Fangs

Now where is the fun in that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why does it have to be about fun? Haven't you taken a test in school you didn't want to?


----------



## Fangs

oh ok, Did you know that i like rum with my milk?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or would you like kalua with your cream?


----------



## slightlymad

but wouldnt rum and rootbeer be better?


----------



## gypsichic

is rum and root beer good mixed together?


----------



## slightlymad

Is capt morgan a real pirate?


----------



## gypsichic

was he?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt reality what we make it?


----------



## Lazario

In reality, isn't Captain Morgan a big dummy-head?


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........why do you say that?


----------



## Lazario

Well... didn't everyone get the impression that Captain Morgan was a liar, a cheat, a swindler, and... a lawyer?


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........is that your perception?


----------



## Lazario

If it's the truth, how could it not be everyone's perception?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are we talking about Captain Morgan? MMMMMM have you tried Sailor Jerry's Rum? The seahoooooooorse!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

What if Cap.t Morgan made Blue?


----------



## slightlymad

What if it was all true?


----------



## TearyThunder

Even if it was true would you believe it?


----------



## slightlymad

But isnt that what all men are like?


----------



## gypsichic

all men are like what?


----------



## Lazario

Are all men kinky?


----------



## gypsichic

are they?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What is the difference between kinky and perverted?


----------



## gypsichic

is there a difference really?


----------



## TearyThunder

How and the world did we go from liquor to perverts and kinky?


----------



## bodybagged

Is there something wrong with being a perv? Should I be sorry?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Have you ever like, wanted to peep into some hot girls apartment but the window was 3 stories high, so you went and found some rickety ladder that was stashed in some near by bushes, and while dragging said ladder out through the parking lot, you smash some ones side view mirror, which makes a loud smashing sound, so you and the ladder hide back in the bushes and wait until the coast is clear, and then you go back under the girls window and set up the ladder and start to climb, but as you make it to the 2nd floor the ladder splits in half and you start to slide down the wall, catching your eyelid on a nail, which ripps off half your face and then you suddenly have this dislike of Batman, so now you go about trying to kill the Dark Knight, but at every corner he twarts your plans for world domination?
(I hate it when that happens!)


----------



## TearyThunder

Does that happen to you often?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How often could that happen anyway?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont you wish you were jack??


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why would I ?


----------



## Lazario

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is it because I live life to the fullest?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think so?


----------



## Lazario

Is it because your life is one of those lives that are kind of possible to live to the fullest, but also sort of not really, meaning actually not, but you still thinking otherwise?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't know me very well, do you?


----------



## Lazario

Or... is it that I know you _too_ well?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Or is it that you really have no idea?


----------



## Lazario

Or is it that I have all the ideas?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Have you ever danced with the devil by the pale moonlight?


----------



## Lazario

Why does Marsha get everything?


----------



## Spooklights

Who's Marsha?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Who cares?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Don't you watch the Brady Bunch?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does it still come on?


----------



## Dr Morbius

You do own a TV, Right?


----------



## TearyThunder

I actually own two! Don't you know I don't watch them though?


----------



## Fangs

Now why would she want to watch TV? lol :>


----------



## Fangs

Is there more to life than building props for Halloween? LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's not possible is it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

When you find out, could you let me know?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Haven't you tried to build props and costumes for other hollidays or events?


----------



## TearyThunder

<GASP> Isn't that one of the deadly sins Jack? lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are you not cursed if you attempt too?


----------



## Hauntiholik

There are other holidays?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it possible?


----------



## gypsichic

is what possible?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it were, wouldn't we all know it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think they forgot to tell us?


----------



## Fangs

Do you really want to know? :>


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you saying YOU know?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why would you ruin everthing by telling us?


----------



## Lazario

Why can't everyone just put their cards on the table?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And do you think I want you to know what cards I am holding?


----------



## Lazario

Why would you hide your cards, other than to use them against other people?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you think this is all a plot ?


----------



## gypsichic

are you being paranoid?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would anyone be paranoid over a question like that?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Who are you? What are you? Who moved the rock?


----------



## Death's Door

What rock?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't you know a movie quote when you see one?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if you haven't seen the movie?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You haven't seen Addams Family Values?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did I say I haven't?


----------



## Death's Door

Is that where the quote is from?


----------



## Spooklights

Who said it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Was it Gomez?


----------



## Lazario

Or was it Morticia?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We're not talking about the Flaming Poo bags?


----------



## Death's Door

When was the last time you used a Flaming Poo bag?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I said last week, would that make me childish?


----------



## gypsichic

are you using flaming poo bags AGAIN?


----------



## Bone Dancer

FE, where did you get your poo from anyway?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you have a dog?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What does a dog have to do with it?


----------



## Lazario

Can't dogs fly sometimes if they want to?


----------



## Hella

Have you ever seen a dog fly?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is your question is about what's in the bag?


----------



## Lazario

Why won't you just admit that you see dogs flying around all the time?


----------



## gypsichic

are you off your meds again?


----------



## Spooklights

Where can I see this flying dog?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Shouldn't you just look up?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Should you keep you mouth closed too?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't that a given BD?


----------



## Spooklights

I should hope so....don't you think?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you think there are people that do it anyway?


----------



## Lazario

Don't you think people would rather be a little skeptical when asked to?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why would they?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't you?


----------



## gypsichic

would you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think so?


----------



## Death's Door

How could you?


----------



## gypsichic

how could i what?


----------



## Bone Dancer

why would you anyway?


----------



## Lazario

How would you, why would you, why not you be the greatest - contender, of a certain day in the year; do you play with matches often? Has anyone seen the crazy pills I've been taking?


----------



## Death's Door

And you're not sharing them with us?


----------



## Lazario

Do you think it's because I'm greedy?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are the crazy pills having a real big effect on you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you sure they are crazy pills or M&M's?


----------



## Spooklights

Aren't M&M's better than crazy pills? They're CHOCOLATE, aren't they?


----------



## ShadyHallows

Can't everyone have their own opinion?


----------



## drbrandon73

Didn't Lincoln say that?


----------



## Lazario

Or was it Adolf Hitler?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Didn't I hear that on Star Trek once, or was it Star Wars?


----------



## Lazario

Or was it Star Quest?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you agree it was Star Search?


----------



## Death's Door

Star Search - Are you kidding?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you know me better than that?


----------



## gypsichic

do any of us really know you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want to?


----------



## Death's Door

That sounds like a loaded question. Do we??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't I ask you first? LOL


----------



## Lazario

Does anyone ever ask?


----------



## turtle2778

DO I NEED TO ASK?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you will get an answer?


----------



## turtle2778

did i need to get an answer?


----------



## Death's Door

When was the answer due?


----------



## ShadyHallows

Why is there a due date?


----------



## Fangs

Why not?


----------



## Death's Door

Should there be?


----------



## Spooklights

Is it past due?


----------



## TearyThunder

When is the due date?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are we expecting?


----------



## TearyThunder

Expecting what?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are you expecting a package of somekind?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm could it be more Halloween stuff?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or were you thinking of something else?


----------



## TearyThunder

What else would it be?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How long was it going to take to get here?


----------



## TearyThunder

What is it coming?


----------



## Fangs

What do you mean?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who's expecting something?


----------



## Fangs

Dont you know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Know what? Who?


----------



## Fangs

Isn't someone expecting something?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is someone pregnant or something?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Should I ask?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who would know?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did the rabbit die?


----------



## TearyThunder

What rabbit?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Didn't you have a white rabbit?


----------



## ShadyHallows

Wasn't it a rainbow rabbit?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you mean the Trix rabbit? If so, nope no kids to feed lol.


----------



## Bodybagging

Kids? what happened to the kids?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know the only kids I have is 3 cats and props?


----------



## slightlymad

But dont cats qualify as kids?


----------



## Spooklights

If they do, would you have to send them to school?


----------



## Bone Dancer

What kind of school would cats go to?


----------



## TearyThunder

Kitty Litter State University or Mouser Acadamy maybe ???


----------



## Bone Dancer

And what classes should they take?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that depend on what they wanted to be when they grow up?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And what sort of things might they want to be?


----------



## TearyThunder

How am I supposed to know?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Don't you talk to your cats about catnip? If you don't, who will?


----------



## Spooklights

Perhaps the dog?


----------



## slightlymad

But isnt the dog the problem?


----------



## Spooklights

The dog has a problem too?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is the dog selling catnip to the cats?


----------



## TearyThunder

Could they get arrested for that and sent to the pound?


----------



## Bone Dancer

They could if they are off thier leash, couldnt they?


----------



## slightlymad

But wouldnt they just learn better bad dog tircks at the pound?


----------



## gypsichic

whose dog is off the leash?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Shouldnt the owners be held resonsible for the actions of thier dogs?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if they were like an out of control teen?


----------



## Death's Door

What if the pound becomes overrun?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Wouldn't that be the missing link in a chain reaction that would destroy the Universe as we know it?


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know- do any of you?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know?


----------



## Death's Door

Would anybody know about the chain reaction?


----------



## Spooklights

Should we ask a rocket scientist?


----------



## Death's Door

Is there a rocket scientist in the house?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmmm do rocket scientists build halloween props?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Arer rocket scientists interested in anything but rockets?


----------



## Spooklights

How about someone who just works in a lab?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are there any rocket scientists in the lab?


----------



## Fangs

Is it a Mad Scientists Lab? :>


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is there any other kind ?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt the mad scientist the best kind.
(the best discoveries are by accident)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Aren't the mad scientist the ones always making the monsters?


----------



## slightlymad

But dont we love the monsters they build?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have you been playing with my monsters in my basement again?


----------



## Death's Door

Monsters are such interesting people. Don't you think?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are monsters really people?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Or, are people monsters?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Shall we ask those that lived under Hitler?


----------



## gypsichic

have you been watching the history channel?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have time for that?


----------



## Death's Door

Who else watches the history channel?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why aren't you people building props?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why aren't you people working?


----------



## gypsichic

haven't you heard working is highly over rated?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What do you do for money honey?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know she pimps out FE?


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........do you know pimpin is hard work?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Did you ever figure out that pimpin' ain't what it used to be, what, with all the Orange bellbottom pants , fuzzy hats, and goldfish platforms being outta syle these days?


----------



## TearyThunder

They are..... I thought they were coming back in style?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you believe that if they did, I would have to go on a 3 state killing spree?
"Do you see these scars on my wrists???
I heard the Begees' were getting back together and I couldn't take it!"-Dennis Leary


----------



## slightlymad

Yes but have you seen FE in a dress?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Haven't you heard?


----------



## slightlymad

What didnt they tell me now?


----------



## Jack Reaper

About what happened in the Middle East when they saw FE in a dress?


----------



## TearyThunder

You have got to be kidding me?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why would anybody want to bring that up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that too scary for this place?


----------



## Bodybagging

Did you see the Dress?


----------



## gypsichic

whose dress?


----------



## slightlymad

Didnt that dress start a war?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you think it only made them a little angrier?


----------



## gypsichic

make who angry?


----------



## Death's Door

Was it a skimpy dress?


----------



## gypsichic

are you avoiding the question?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think everyone is avoiding the questions?


----------



## gypsichic

does that drive you crazy?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would it drive me crazy when I'm already there?


----------



## Spooklights

How crazy were you driven?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm not sure.........How far would you say I was?


----------



## Death's Door

Maybe to the point of no return?


----------



## TearyThunder

How far is that exactly?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And in what unite of measure would you like that?


----------



## Spooklights

Wouldn't it depend on the individual?


----------



## Fangs

I dont know, what do you think? :>


----------



## TearyThunder

What do you think it would be best to measure it by?


----------



## turtle2778

what are you measuring?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How crazy can somebody get?


----------



## turtle2778

are you asking me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who me?


----------



## Death's Door

Can they do that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you want to use the bromin scale or the old inquest scale ?


----------



## Spooklights

What is the difference?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would they even be able to accuratly measure it?


----------



## slightlymad

why not use both?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you think you could compare them?


----------



## slightlymad

Couldny we just bend the results for the best resultant?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that be cheating?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Would it really matter that much?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you do it?


----------



## slightlymad

Would you?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Dont you think it would be fun to do?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can I watch?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure you want to?


----------



## gypsichic

am i sure i want to what?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you want to watch too?


----------



## Death's Door

What are we watching?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know you shouldn't have asked that question?


----------



## gypsichic

huh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still too early for you my dear?


----------



## gypsichic

how could you guess?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really want to watch?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you serve drinks with this too?


----------



## TearyThunder

What kinds of drink should be served if we do?


----------



## slightlymad

Shouldnt we serve coke & jack?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are there any others we should serve?


----------



## Spooklights

Shouldn't we have food with the drinks?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Didnt you think we were?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean we have to feed them too?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you think they will be able to eat and watch to?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you feel a food fight waiting to happen?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Who would have to clean up the mess?


----------



## TearyThunder

Couldn't we hire someone?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can we afford that?


----------



## slightlymad

couldnt we just hose it down?


----------



## Spooklights

With what?


----------



## slightlymad

Couldnt we just call the fire dept?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't there have to be a fire to do that?


----------



## turtle2778

what do you think?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't putting out fires what the fire dept does?


----------



## Fangs

Aren't they just eye candy for us? :>


----------



## Spooklights

Do you mean the fires or the fire department?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Aren't those two really different issues?


----------



## bodybagged

Don't they go hand in hand?


----------



## TearyThunder

Couldn't you get burned either way?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Does it really matter?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you like to be burned?


----------



## Spooklights

I would rather be tanned; Do I get a choice?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can you get a tan roasting on a spit?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you certainly come out well done that way?


----------



## Spooklights

Haven't you ever heard the term 'golden-brown'?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you crispy on the outside but warm and gooey on the inside?


----------



## TearyThunder

Kinda like a chocolate covered cherry?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sort of, but wouldn't you melt in the sunlight?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or melt in someones hand, wouldnt you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't we talking about something crispy on the outside but warm and gooey on the inside?


----------



## Death's Door

Are we talking about roasting marshmallows?


----------



## Spooklights

Are marshmallows crispy on the outside?


----------



## Death's Door

Only when you roast them, right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are these Sta Puff brand?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you been watching ghostbusters again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh man, did I miss it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Dont you know it comes on all the time?


----------



## Jack Reaper

How would you like to be covered in white gooyey stuff, like on the Ghostbusters?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe it if I told you I was earlier?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why didn't you invite me?


----------



## TearyThunder

You weren't there?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And just what was this material that you were covered in?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you miss me covered in the glue too?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Don't I always?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if I told you I will be covered in paint soon?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Can I take video?


----------



## Death's Door

Sounds like you're working on a prop consisting of glue & paint. Are you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe me if I said tombstones?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or is this a new fetish?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would you say that? Don't you know I'm the innocent one?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you think INNOCENT means what YOU think it means?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Should i test her innocence?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you could?


----------



## Koumajutsu

the question is... Do you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that susposed to be a joke? I haven't met anyone who could so far.


----------



## Koumajutsu

is that because there's no innocence to be found?


----------



## TearyThunder

Now wouldn't it be more fun to find out than me telling you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

are you inviting me over?


----------



## TearyThunder

What are you waiting on?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what should i do to you first?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does it matter?


----------



## Koumajutsu

should i start by tying you to the bed?


----------



## TearyThunder

You haven't left yet?


----------



## Koumajutsu

are you sure I'm not there already?


----------



## TearyThunder

I know you aren't. Are you scared?


----------



## Koumajutsu

no, I'm excited, should I be scared? :evil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Well why are you still typing for if you aren't scared?


----------



## Koumajutsu

could it be that i'm savoring the anticipation?


----------



## TearyThunder

LOL Is that what you call it? I call it scared.


----------



## Koumajutsu

care to come a little closer and find out?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you trying to turn the tables on me?


----------



## Koumajutsu

perhaps... care to take a chance?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think that is going to work?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you think you can escape me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I'm worried?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do you want out of those clothes?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is it getting hot in here or is it just me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't it supposed to be hot during the Summer?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Are you getting distracted?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it that hot?


----------



## TearyThunder

How hot is that?


----------



## Koumajutsu

is it hot enough to get burned?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is that burning skin I smell?


----------



## TearyThunder

What does it smell like?


----------



## Death's Door

Have you ever been burned?


----------



## TearyThunder

What kind of burn?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Is it a burn of desire?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would that kind of burn smell?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what would you expect it to smell like?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Wouldn't it smell like ...pork?


----------



## TearyThunder

What have you been doing?


----------



## Vikeman

Why do you ask?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does it smell like pork to you too?


----------



## Vikeman

It has a smell of, of , of ... oh want's that stuff called?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well what is it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wait, is that a cop?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt that a renta cop and cant we add him to the fire


----------



## Bone Dancer

Isn't there a lot of screaming involved with doing that?
Or don't you mind that sort of thing?


----------



## TearyThunder

Couldn't we just gag him?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would he like that?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno......would you?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I dont think so ?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you try it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what would you do to me?


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe would you like to know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know he does? lol


----------



## Koumajutsu

are you reading my mind?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I can? muwahahaha


----------



## Jack Reaper

Can what?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Can i have a glass of water? 

-it's been awfuly hot in here


----------



## TearyThunder

Why don't you just go get one?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can you untie me first?


----------



## TearyThunder

How did you get tied up?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would you believe that it was a temptress?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do I know her?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Where's Hauntiholik?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why should I tell you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Tell who? Me?


----------



## Koumajutsu

No, why would I hide anything from you?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do I what?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do I even care ?


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Why would you?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if he really does though?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why should I say so even if I do?


----------



## Hauntiholik

To care or not to care - is that the question?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wait, what are we talking about again?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Did this thread go down hill?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can it go up hill to ?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is this thread heading downhill towards the gutter?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do you want it to stop?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can it stop?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is there no stopping it now?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Think a bomb blast would do it?


----------



## TearyThunder

What type of bomb?


----------



## Fangs

Don't you think a really, really big one?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is bigger really better?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think there may be some that are too big?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I haven't found any yet...have you?


----------



## Hella

What are we looking for?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can someone help me remember?


----------



## TearyThunder

Remember what?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is there a topic to all this?


----------



## TearyThunder

All of what?


----------



## Spooklights

Does there have to be a topic?


----------



## Koumajutsu

did anyone say?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it too late to jump in?


----------



## halloweengirl

Too late to jump in where??


----------



## turtle2778

Dont you know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

does anyone know where this is headed?


----------



## turtle2778

Do we ever know where things are headed around here??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I did, would I have to tell anyone?


----------



## TearyThunder

What would you tell?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that what I was asking? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you have skeletons in your closet FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know I do, are you asking for me to put a couple in yours?


----------



## halloweengirl

can you put a couple in mine?


----------



## Death's Door

How many skeletons do you have in your closet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How much would you spend? lol

I have 4 cases left of the latex type


----------



## grapegrl

So you're into latex, are you?


----------



## halloweengirl

Isnt everyone?


----------



## edwood saucer

Is is just me - or is it getting warm in here?

: ^)


----------



## Beepem

how warm?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why would everyone have to be into latex?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can we be into leather instead?


----------



## halloweengirl

real leather or fake?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't fake leather be vinyl?


----------



## halloweengirl

I dont know...Is it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Depends, what kind of animal does vinyl comes from?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does it come from an animal?


----------



## Spooklights

Doesn't it come from plastic cows?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have ever seen a plastic cow in a pasture?


----------



## Spooklights

No; don't they live on astroturf?


----------



## Koumajutsu

are the steaks chewy?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that be beef jerky?


----------



## Vikeman

Would A-1 make them taste better?


----------



## Beepem

yes it would.

i had a need to post a statement in this thread.


----------



## TearyThunder

How about 57sauce?


----------



## Vikeman

We could add some onions, do you have any?


----------



## Spooklights

Yellow onions or Vidalia onions?


----------



## halloweengirl

does it really matter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You don't like onions?


----------



## grapegrl

How about some sauteed mushrooms and garlic?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why are we considering side dishes to eat with plastic meat?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have you ever tipped a plastic cow?


----------



## halloweengirl

Havent we all?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are they lighter than a normal cow?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it easier with mustard and ketchup?


----------



## halloweengirl

Do you like ketchup?


----------



## TearyThunder

Or do you prefer mayo?


----------



## halloweengirl

Where is this headed?


----------



## Hella

Do you really want to know?


----------



## halloweengirl

should I be worried?


----------



## Vikeman

How does one go about tipping a plastic cow, covered with ketchup, mustard and mayo?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you have a pair of rubber gloves?


----------



## Vikeman

Do they have to be rubber?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can they be leather gloves?


----------



## screamer

How would one go about getting ketchup and mustard stains off your gloves?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't Shout "shout" it out?


----------



## Koumajutsu

doen't oxyclean work better?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did they improve the formula?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ummmm. formmmula.....Is it like beer?


----------



## halloweengirl

Whats your favorite beer?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do I have to pick a favorite?


----------



## halloweengirl

Is that too hard to do?


----------



## gypsichic

is what too hard to do?


----------



## halloweengirl

Is it to hard to pick a favorite beer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

does it matter if it is in a cold mug or not?


----------



## gypsichic

forget the mug - have you fed your goat today???


----------



## TearyThunder

Does feeding the cats count if you don't have a goat?


----------



## gypsichic

you don't have a goat?


----------



## Vikeman

why would I need a goat?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you know everyone has a goat or 2?


----------



## Death's Door

Do goats drink beer?


----------



## gypsichic

don't they?


----------



## Vikeman

Could you get drunk from goats milk, if it drank beer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where's my goat?


----------



## Death's Door

Is your goat at the bar having a few?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe I traded my goat?


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Where's my goat?


wouldn't you like to know


----------



## Vikeman

FE, if you can't keep up with your goat, what else have you lost?


----------



## gypsichic

dontcha know he's lost most of the time himself?


----------



## halloweengirl

Doesnt everyone lose themselves on occasion?


----------



## gypsichic

are you aware FE's lost alot?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think we should get someone to keep up with him so he doesn't get lost as much?


----------



## Vikeman

Would it take more than one person?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How many of you would help me? Thank you Gypsi, my wonderful goat, for getting all this help! LMAO


----------



## Hella

How much does the position pay?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it was alomost nothing, would it mattter?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is this going to be shift work?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are there any fringe benifits?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would you like me to read them off?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How close to free can I get?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..........don't you know folks (and goats) don't work for free???


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is there a health plan? I am thinking this job could be dangerous.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you mean an "UnHealth Plan" ?


----------



## gypsichic

yeah just what kinda benfits do you offer goats like me???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could I let you chew on a tire of your choice?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Maybe she doesn't care for tires. Aren't goats great for controlling weeds?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.........so this is how you treat your loyal goat??? feed her tires???


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you shouldn't be so loyal anymore?


----------



## halloweengirl

What is all this about goats?


----------



## gypsichic

did you read the messed up wish list game?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would anyone disagree that, that was the best wish ever?


----------



## gypsichic

did you happen to read the next wish or 2 granted little mister?


----------



## Vikeman

no, but was it a good wish?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can a good wish go bad?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you ever had a wish come true?


----------



## gypsichic

or have you ever been granted a wish by the evil djinn?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has it ever turned of bad??? LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you could get a good wish out of an evil djinn?


----------



## Bone Dancer

You would have to be very careful how you worded the wish wont you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think that would even help? They are pretty dang sneaky.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you think it might be worth the resk?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you be afraid that you would end up a frog or worse though?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what could be worse?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you really want to be a maggot?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would you wish me back?


----------



## TearyThunder

What would you want me to wish you back as?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what are my choices?


----------



## Beepem

can you define choices?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how do I do that?


----------



## Beepem

do you have a dictionary?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what if I dont?


----------



## Beepem

do you even know what a dictionary is?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know the definition of dictionary?


----------



## Koumajutsu

is it in the dictionary?


----------



## Beepem

how would i know?


----------



## Bone Dancer

you don't have one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't that what google is for?


----------



## Koumajutsu

doesn't google make baby jesus cry?


----------



## slightlymad

why would baby jesus cry?


----------



## morgan8586

who is baby jesus?


----------



## halloweengirl

why we talking about baby jesus?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Shall we talk about something else then?


----------



## Hella

What do you want to talk about?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*What do most people talk about?*


----------



## Beepem

would you call it talking?


----------



## Spooklights

It depends...would a written interchange be considered talking?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that be considered writing?


----------



## morgan8586

*why*

Why ask why?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that really yor question?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Was that question an answer to your question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you mean, why ask why?


----------



## Dr Morbius

What else?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is this going anywhere or what?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where should it go?


----------



## halloweengirl

Why dont we just go with the flow of things?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you think we can handle that?


----------



## TearyThunder

What is there to handle?


----------



## morgan8586

Where is the handle?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it like the one on a tea pot?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or is it more like the knob on a door?


----------



## Spooklights

Is it hard to handle?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Depends on the type of handle doesn't it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Will it fit in my hand?


----------



## morgan8586

How big is your hand?


----------



## TearyThunder

How do you want me to measure it and I will tell you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it bigger then a dollar bill?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Didnt someone say the dollar was shrinking?


----------



## gypsichic

when did someone say that?


----------



## halloweengirl

the actual dollar or the value of a dollar?


----------



## gypsichic

don't have a clue do you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that a like Mr. Green, stole the dollar away from Ms Scarlet, that was in the conservatory clue?


----------



## morgan8586

who is Mr Green?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is he the one who watches the Watchmen?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You don't know about Mr. Green?


----------



## TearyThunder

How could you not know about him?


----------



## halloweengirl

Is Mr Green anything like Mr Clean?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What are you afraid of, a fate worse than death? (Mr. Green quote)


----------



## gypsichic

is mr green like mr greenjeans off captain kangaroo?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Where did you dig that one up from?


----------



## Spooklights

The graveyard, maybe?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did you sneak in after dark?
'cause I think I saw you, I was in my invisible cape...Did you _see_ me?


----------



## gypsichic

can you hear me now?


----------



## TearyThunder

huh?


----------



## screamer

do you know sign language?


----------



## morgan8586

How did we stray from Mr Greenjeans?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wasn't it just Mr. Green?


----------



## Vikeman

Just who is this Mr. Green?


----------



## gypsichic

where does mr green live?


----------



## Vikeman

is there a mrs. green?


----------



## gypsichic

will the real mr green please stand up?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did I miss him stand up?


----------



## gypsichic

didn't he leave?


----------



## screamer

where did he go?


----------



## Bone Dancer

He went thata way didnt he?


----------



## Vikeman

Did he have anybody with him?


----------



## TearyThunder

Was it Ms Scarlet?


----------



## morgan8586

Where oh were has Mr. Green gone?


----------



## halloweengirl

Are you talking about the Charactors from Clue?


----------



## Koumajutsu

we're not talking about Reservoir Dogs?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Was Reservoir Dogs a good movie?


----------



## morgan8586

Are dogs good to eat? Here Fluffy......


----------



## halloweengirl

would the taste like chicken?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that be cat?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Doesn't that depend on where you are eating?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can it be put on a bun?


----------



## gypsichic

would you like fries with that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is there ketchup involved with said fries?


----------



## gypsichic

would you like ketchup with that sir?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it extra?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno. How much more are you willing to pay?


----------



## Wildomar

That all depends, what does it smell like?


----------



## TearyThunder

What other than ketchup would ketchup smell like?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does it smell like the other 56 varieties perhaps?


----------



## TearyThunder

How do they smell?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How do you think they smell?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do they smell like ketchup too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why wouldn't all 57 varieties smell the same?


----------



## TearyThunder

If there were the same then why call them varieties?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why not?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't varieties actually mean they are all different?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why would I know?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know why you don't know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Because I thought you knew things like why I wouldn't know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I'm a mind reader?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are! What am I thinking now? lol


----------



## slightlymad

Your thinking that next year the boa will be pink. But how high will he heals be?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why would anybody wear a pink boa ?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you like pink boas?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you like to wear mine, Bill?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think he would look as good in it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I say yes, would Bill be upset? lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you want me to ask him?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pink is not my color, do you have blue?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I do, will you wear it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you rather it match your eyes?


----------



## Bone Dancer

My eyes are hazel, dont you think blue would match well?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think an blue green mixed one would go better?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you have one that color FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I buy it, you'll wear it for the calendar?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can i wear something else too, I hope.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it's approved by Z, will you do it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wouldnt what to damage any young minds, would you?
If you can find one, I will wear it.


----------



## TearyThunder

If they are here already aren't they already damaged?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Most likely, but do you think it might just make them worse?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Could we make them any worse than they already are?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are we really that bad?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you asking me?


----------



## morgan8586

Should I be asking YOU?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think you would take my advice?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that depend on what advice you have to give?


----------



## screamer

do you need a crystal ball for that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Would you believe that I happen to have one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where did you get it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

A good friend got it for me when he went to New Orleans, You thought perhaps I had slain an evil wizard?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did the friend slay a wizard for it?


----------



## halloweengirl

Do you know where I can get one?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If I am a detective magician, am I subject to slaying?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I really have to answer this question?


----------



## screamer

Isn't that the question pondered for decades?


----------



## TearyThunder

Doesn't your 5th admendment right allow you not to to answer?


----------



## Koumajutsu

has anyone in this thread -really- answered a question?


----------



## gypsichic

are ya kiddin me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think any will ever be answered?


----------



## gypsichic

are you serious?


----------



## morgan8586

Why be serious?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you pulling my chain?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are you in to chains too?


----------



## Wildomar

Is she gonna answer that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why wouldn't I be?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont whips normally go with chains?


----------



## BioNecro

How long will this game continue?


----------



## Wildomar

Now why would you want it to end?


----------



## Vikeman

Does Bio want to start a new game?


----------



## Wildomar

Yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A new game?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if I like this game?


----------



## Vikeman

What other kinds of games do you like?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## morgan8586

I know, am I allowed to tell?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you tell us, will TT have to kill you?


----------



## halloweengirl

arent games fun?


----------



## BioNecro

how do you answer that question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have to us a question mark? lol


----------



## halloweengirl

Isnt that what they taught us in school?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think everyone was taught that?


----------



## Bodybagging

do you think he missed that day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I look like a betting man?


----------



## ScareFX

Is that a lottery ticket in your pocket?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want to see it? lol


----------



## Bodybagging

Is it a winner?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it were, does this mean you want to my friend.


----------



## Wildomar

Do you really think he is that shallow?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do friends get to tickle each other?


----------



## Wildomar

What are you proposing?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you like to be tickled or do I have to duct tape you down?


----------



## Wildomar

Who wouldnt prefer the duct tape?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can't answer that question, do you know why?


----------



## halloweengirl

Can you tell us why?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you if you were furry?


----------



## Wildomar

Why do you naturally assume he isnt furry? eewwwww.


----------



## TearyThunder

How am I supposed to know?


----------



## Wildomar

Is furry all that bad?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know after all that duct tape there would be no more fur?


----------



## Wildomar

Good point... but is that the voice of experience?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you saying I'm furry or that I have heard the screns of furry ones before?


----------



## Wildomar

LOL

Well, isnt your Avatar a furry cat?


----------



## TearyThunder

What does my avatar have to do with it? It's not a pic of me.


----------



## Wildomar

Didnt you pick your Avatar?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I don't think she can handle the heat ,can you TT?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe I picked it because I am a cat person with 3 cats who are like my kids?


----------



## TearyThunder

What heat is that FE? It's all good to me.


----------



## Wildomar

Are your cats really into the witch motif?


----------



## TearyThunder

What about a witch into the cat motif?


----------



## Wildomar

Would that make the witch a bit of a Minx?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that a compliment?


----------



## Wildomar

Why wouldnt it be?


----------



## Vikeman

Where is this so called witch/cat/minx?


----------



## Wildomar

Kind of grabs your attention, doesn't it?


----------



## Vikeman

You bet! Have you ever seen it?


----------



## Wildomar

They are very elusive dont you think?


----------



## Koumajutsu

where can I get mine?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you already have one KJ?


----------



## Koumajutsu

but why don't I see it here with me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know to open the Gemini files?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Did I earn the next set yet?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I would tell you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Wouldn't you send it if I did?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if I am holding back for a bit?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do you want to hold back from me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you ever thought I like teasing you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Don't you know that I like it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I have to get in line?


----------



## TearyThunder

What other reason would I do it for?


----------



## TearyThunder

Should I start a line?


----------



## Spooklights

What movie is the line from?


----------



## Koumajutsu

is it a scary movie?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think we should kill this game?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why should we do that?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Does Mogan not like this game anymore?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It does look that way doesn't it?


----------



## halloweengirl

Why would anyone want to kill this game?Isnt it a great time waster?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't it more how to annoy you by never answering the question?


----------



## Hauntiholik

What was the question anyway?


----------



## Wildomar

Who wants to know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Always starting trouble?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it time?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Time for what?


----------



## Wildomar

But is this really the place?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where would be a better place?


----------



## Wildomar

How would I know?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Perhaps we should take suggestions on where it should be done?


----------



## Wildomar

Great, when?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is now too soon?


----------



## TearyThunder

What could be a better time?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it better late then never?


----------



## Wildomar

Are we rushing into something here?


----------



## TearyThunder

If we were rushing wouldn't we already have it done?


----------



## Wildomar

Not if we were the government; should we conduct an environmental study first?


----------



## Koumajutsu

when has an environmental study ever proved anything?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you care about the environment?


----------



## Koumajutsu

hasn't the environment already proven it can defend itself against us?


----------



## Wildomar

How can you say that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that why we have we have global warming?


----------



## Koumajutsu

hasn't the environment been doing a good job of killing us off with super viruses like HIV?


----------



## Wildomar

Arent we still here?


----------



## Koumajutsu

How much longer do you think we can hold out?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that depend on how much you can take?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Don't you think I can take a lot?


----------



## TearyThunder

How do I know?


----------



## morgan8586

Why dont you know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Shouldn't she come find out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where are we going with this?


----------



## gypsichic

wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## BioNecro

do you think I would?


----------



## morgan8586

Can you think for yourself?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes, don't you think I should?


----------



## halloweengirl

would you rather have someone think for you?


----------



## morgan8586

Wouldn't you be happier if I thought for you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would that fix my headache?


----------



## Death's Door

How bad if your headache?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you like some alternative treatment for that headache?


----------



## halloweengirl

did you know that caffiene can help headaches?


----------



## gypsichic

do you know i use it alot for my headaches?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You need to keep your horns to yourself person above my post lol


----------



## halloweengirl

Is that a question??


----------



## gypsichic

think he posted in the wrong thread?.............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Crap, it's not....wrong thread, DoH!

Could I put that in the form of a question?


----------



## gypsichic

wanna give it a try?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't I just do it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do what?


----------



## gypsichic

does he ever know what he's done?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who, me?


----------



## gypsichic

is it you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you know it was?


----------



## halloweengirl

Did I miss something?


----------



## gypsichic

is there anything to really miss here?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is FE at it again?


----------



## Koumajutsu

should we be worried if he is?


----------



## TearyThunder

Could he be after our goats?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what if I don't have a goat?


----------



## TearyThunder

What happened to your goat? Did he get it already?


----------



## Koumajutsu

should i be worried if i can't remember having a goat?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do someone get it or did it run away?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how do i find out?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you should ask FE since he likes goats so much?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do I really want to know how much FE 'likes' goats?


----------



## Spooklights

Should we tell FE we're talking about his goats?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see everything, well at least hear about it....I've got snitches!!!

So who wants to know about my goats?


----------



## TearyThunder

KJ can't find his goat...........Do you have it?


----------



## morgan8586

Why wont this game die?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why should it?

and TT, do you have KJ goat? lol


----------



## halloweengirl

Didnt we cover this question already?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm sure we did, am I wrong?


----------



## Koumajutsu

are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Death's Door

How many goats does FE have in his harem?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm not sure....I think that was someone elses wish??? lol


----------



## BioNecro

was that last post a question?


----------



## Wildomar

Does puntuation count?


----------



## Vikeman

Does it really matter?


----------



## Wildomar

Doesnt everything matter?


----------



## TearyThunder

How important is it?


----------



## Wildomar

Isnt it always important?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you know what IT is?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you sure IT isn't a what, who, where, or when?


----------



## morgan8586

Who am I?


----------



## morgan8586

Who are you?


----------



## morgan8586

what am I?


----------



## morgan8586

Why am I?


----------



## morgan8586

Why do I spy with my little eye-5 eyes?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what is wrong with you?


----------



## Fangs

what isn't wrong? LOL ( just kidding Morgan :>)


----------



## Bone Dancer

What was the question in the first place?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you not remember?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not really you know my mind is going dont you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Have you seen a doctor about that?*


----------



## scareme

Don't you remember?


----------



## Koumajutsu

were we supposed to?


----------



## TearyThunder

How important was it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

if it was, dont you think i would have remembered?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you have the memory of an elephant?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but who does, besides an elephant?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno, would you believe I don't remember if I have met anyone who does?


----------



## Bone Dancer

We are talking about not remembering, aren't we?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you forget already?


----------



## Spooklights

Forget what?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe me if I told you I forgot what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hardly! what was that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really want me to tell you then?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think i would want to know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree, Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would anyone truly want to know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

at this point, would anyone even care?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone ever care?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i dunno, am I supposed to?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you sure you don't want to know then?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can I trust you to decide if I should know for me?


----------



## TearyThunder

What does trust have to do with knowing what it is?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what if i don't want to answer that?


----------



## TearyThunder

You wouldn't answer it for me?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't you know the answer to that already?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would I have asked if I did?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't you know that i think you would?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would I do a thing like that for?


----------



## Koumajutsu

maybe because you like to torment me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you mean tease?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't you do both?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who am I and what am I doing here?


----------



## Beepem

how should i know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why would i think you would know?


----------



## Beepem

didnt you ask?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

did I?


----------



## Beepem

what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

huh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you been drinking again? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What makes you think I haven't been drinking?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you have been posting under the influence?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

what makes the person above me truly a freak on a leash?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why don't you ask Koumajutsu?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Will the answer terrify me?


----------



## halloweengirl

Do we really want to know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I only ask this question once?


----------



## morgan8586

Why isn't my scarecrow done?


----------



## Bone Dancer

could it be a problem with that space/time thingy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it because you're spendin' too much time here?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I live here now? 

Oh BTW FE, do you think you have reason to be terrified?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I'm nervous, does that bother you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why should it when I'm sure I can ease your nerves?


----------



## morgan8586

Who can ease your nerves?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know Koumajutsu can?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you want me to ease your nerves now sweetheart?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who said I was nervous?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you need to be?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think I should be?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you were, would I notice a difference?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The question is, would I notice?


----------



## Koumajutsu

no, the question is, Does she need to be nervous before i start to relax her?


----------



## Wildomar

Nervous or anxious?


----------



## morgan8586

Should TT be nervous?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I too young to be reading this?


----------



## Wildomar

At what age are we too old?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will we ever know?


----------



## Wildomar

Or will someone just point it out to us?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know people who just love to point things out to you?


----------



## Wildomar

Why, what are you getting at?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't think I was getting at anything, was I?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you being evasive?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What makes you think I'm being evasive?


----------



## Wildomar

Why wont you answer my questions?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I supposed to answer questions?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

am I going to have to seperate you two? LOL


----------



## Wildomar

Don't know FE, are you gonna try an squeeze in a couple more states between us somehow?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you going to make me pull the car over? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you driving and typing? Wow


----------



## Spooklights

What are you concentrating more on; the driving or the typing?


----------



## Wildomar

How many tickets have you had attempting to do both?


----------



## Spooklights

Can you get tickets for typing?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont know, but couldnt he get one if his spelling was really bad?


----------



## halloweengirl

Who would write the ticket?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah...Who would write the ticket?


----------



## Wildomar

More importantly, what color are their uniforms?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why do I picture they are nude whilst issuing said tickets?


----------



## halloweengirl

why would they be nude?


----------



## Wildomar

If they are hot, why shouldnt they be nude... with heels.


----------



## halloweengirl

how do you they arent nude men?


----------



## Wildomar

Why would I fantasize abouty a nude guy in heels issuing a ticket?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did someone say nude?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnnythunder said:


> Why do I picture they are nude whilst issuing said tickets?


That is truely an interesting question to be asked....Why are you asking? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't I always have nudity on my mind?


----------



## halloweengirl

Doesnt everybody?


----------



## Koumajutsu

it's not of me, is it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Apparently not FE?


----------



## halloweengirl

Why wouldnt it be FE?


----------



## Wildomar

Isnt that just too bad?


----------



## halloweengirl

Isnt what too bad?


----------



## Wildomar

That nudity isnt on everybodies mind; am I wrong?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't FE like Bad by Michael Jackson?


----------



## Wildomar

He does?


----------



## halloweengirl

I do to...Does that make me a geek?


----------



## Wildomar

Could be, how does that make you feel about yourself?


----------



## halloweengirl

should I feel bad?


----------



## Wildomar

That all depends, was that a pun?


----------



## TearyThunder

Was that a "bad" pun?


----------



## Wildomar

LOL

Is there any other kind?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't there different flavors of puns? Or am I drunk?


----------



## Wildomar

Was that two questions? You might be drunk.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think I did that on purpose?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you refering to the drinking to the point of intoxication and then posting on the internet?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you have any idea how envious I am right now?... sobriety sucks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you think that maybe I'm posting nonsense ?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt this be the appropriate forum if you were?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you love that this thread is appropriate only for inappropriate nonsense?


----------



## Wildomar

Is it a bad thing that I feel at home doing just that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you feel really bad?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Speaking of feeling, who's touching me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that your left hand?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it isn't, then who's is it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe it's the hand of that famous pianist who was in that horrific car accident and it's sprung back to life looking for its old blue boa?


----------



## Wildomar

Does "it" have a gentle touch?


----------



## Vikeman

Is it's touch gentle enough for FE's goats?


----------



## Wildomar

FE, have you noticed how much your fetching "boa" and "hairy goat" comes up in conversation in the Fun and Games forum?


----------



## Vikeman

Does he really have that much fun dressing his goats in a boa?


----------



## Wildomar

Who wouldnt?


----------



## Vikeman

What does he get out of it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mostly, embarassement..But what would expect?


----------



## Vikeman

How long has this been going on?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Shall I lay down for this?


----------



## gypsichic

are you wearing your boa?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

only a boa, does that matter?


----------



## gypsichic

are you in public???


----------



## morgan8586

Why do I do the things that I do?


----------



## halloweengirl

What things are you doing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or what things are you not doing?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would you like me to tell you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are we going to have to ask twice?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

would you ask a third time if i asked nicely?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wouldn't you rather i tell you the first time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

doesn't that assume i listen?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i guess it would, wouldn't it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

dunno would it?


----------



## Wildomar

Did I miss something?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you miss me?


----------



## morgan8586

Why did I wake up this morning with an axe in the bed beside me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't everyone on this board do the same?


----------



## Wildomar

How do we "really" know we even woke up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I in the Matrix again?


----------



## Vikeman

Are any of us really sure that we are really here?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think you're asleep again?


----------



## Vikeman

Would it bother you if you woke up and didn't know where you were?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You would think so, would you, except it's happened more than once?


----------



## Wildomar

How many times?


----------



## Vikeman

What's a good time to wake up?


----------



## Beepem

how many times what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

don't you know i can't count?


----------



## Vikeman

Do you really need to ask?


----------



## Beepem

wait, where do babies come from?

(lol, waay off from the other questions)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i'm still not sure but it's a lot of fun practicing, isn't it?


----------



## Vikeman

Yes it is, but do you get to practice enough?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does my left hand count, or am I drunk again since I use that as an excuse not to get banned?


----------



## Wildomar

How do we get banned?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think if you ask more than twice it will happen? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you have a boa to go fluff up right about now?


----------



## Vikeman

What would happen if you fluffed your boa and asked twice?


----------



## Wildomar

Is Boa Fluffing against forum guidelines?


----------



## Vikeman

LOL! Can I be banned for fluffing?


----------



## Wildomar

Does it depend on how you fluff???


----------



## Vikeman

What is the proper fluffing technique?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you think we're all going to be banned by tomorrow?


----------



## Wildomar

Who brought up Boa Fluffing first?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it too early to go to bed?


----------



## Wildomar

Have you finished fluffing your Boa?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Figures, post and run....Too much to drink?


----------



## Spooklights

He's not going to drive, is he?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If he thought he was, would you take his keys?


----------



## morgan8586

Why is there blood on the kitchen floor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it dry or fresh?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought I lapped up all the blood in the kitchen before bed?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did you lap it out of a bowl? lol


----------



## halloweengirl

Are you going to clean it up?


----------



## Koumajutsu

should i get you a mop?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you have a mop?


----------



## gypsichic

would a broom work instead?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you on it?


----------



## halloweengirl

Do I have to help?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you ride a broom?


----------



## gypsichic

do bears poop in the woods?


----------



## halloweengirl

Where else would they poop?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

can't they "poop" wherever they want?


----------



## gypsichic

do they poop on your porch?


----------



## morgan8586

Has anyone seen my wife?


----------



## gypsichic

when did you see her last?


----------



## morgan8586

Why is the dirt freshly turned in the rose garden?


----------



## halloweengirl

Did you put her there?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why don't you dig it up to make sure he didn't?


----------



## halloweengirl

Will you do it for me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's in it for me?


----------



## morgan8586

Why are the police at the door?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't you used to it by now?


----------



## morgan8586

Why wont the voices in my head stop screaming?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought because they were trying to warn you about the approaching police?


----------



## morgan8586

Why didn't I listen?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why won't you listen?


----------



## Vikeman

Do you always listen to the voices?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't you listen to voices that kept yelling "BACON BACON BACON BACON ITTTTTTT'S BACON"?


----------



## Vikeman

Did you say something?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

uhm, bacon?


----------



## Vikeman

So, do you like bacon?


----------



## halloweengirl

Do you know how bacon is made?


----------



## scareme

Have you made some?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Look at my avatar, don't you think I know how bacon is made?


----------



## Wildomar

Why would anyone want to know how bacon is made?


----------



## Vikeman

Aren't you curious about how things are made?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

how is curiosity made?


----------



## Vikeman

Isn't that what killed the cat?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought bacon was made out of cats?


----------



## Vikeman

What country are you in?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it China?


----------



## Vikeman

Is what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you like cat with your eggs?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would a mouse be better?


----------



## Vikeman

Would the mouse eat the cat if it tasted like bacon?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would I have to have a dog eat them both?


----------



## Vikeman

What if the dog didn't have any teeth?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Couldn't I chew up the cat, mouse and egg breakfast and spit into the dog's mouth?


----------



## Vikeman

Would that be like a mother bird feeding her babies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What do I look like?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want to look like a mother bird feeding her babies?


----------



## Vikeman

How do you know when they are full?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

When they poop?


----------



## Vikeman

What if they poop more than once?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would wear a hat, wouldn't you?


----------



## Vikeman

I guess it would need a wide brim, right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think an umbrella would be better?


----------



## gypsichic

is it breakfast time with all this talk about bacon?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ummmm, bacon.....You hungry too?


----------



## gypsichic

not too much, are you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap, are you sure?


----------



## morgan8586

Why wont they leave me alone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it because the cat bacon wants to devour your soul?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Smoked or not smoked?


----------



## gypsichic

is it time for breakfast yet?


----------



## halloweengirl

What will you be having for breakfast?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does coffee count?


----------



## halloweengirl

I hope so,Dont you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you having the breakfast of champions?


----------



## halloweengirl

Are you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you mean black coffee and smokes?


----------



## halloweengirl

Is that the breakfast of Champions?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't you know that?


----------



## halloweengirl

I dont smoke....So does coffee still count?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does it count for what?


----------



## halloweengirl

You dont remember what we were talking about?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was it about breakfast and cat bacon?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would cat bacon taste like chicken bacon?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Wildomar

Depends on the seasoning, doesnt it?


----------



## morgan8586

Why do we over season the bacon?


----------



## Wildomar

What do you mean by "we"?


----------



## morgan8586

Why wont you admit were a couple?


----------



## Wildomar

Why do you keep stalking me?


----------



## gypsichic

are you being stalked?


----------



## Wildomar

Should I get a restraining order?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On yourself?


----------



## Wildomar

Is that possible?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I read it on the internet and it said you could, would you believe me?


----------



## Wildomar

Depends, do you believe honesty is the best policy?


----------



## halloweengirl

How do you stay away from yourself though?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you have to have multiple personalities to make that possible?


----------



## gypsichic

is that feasible?


----------



## Wildomar

If I had multiple personalities then would the Restraining Order be working from my point of view?


----------



## gypsichic

do you have any idea what you're talking about?


----------



## Wildomar

Rarely, but do you think I should ask the voices in my head?


----------



## gypsichic

how many voices are up there?


----------



## Wildomar

What would be considered a lot without appearing selfish?


----------



## halloweengirl

Did you read the thread about voices in your head being normal?


----------



## Wildomar

Was there a tread suggesting its normal?


----------



## Vikeman

What do you consider normal?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you mean how many voices constitute normal?


----------



## Vikeman

Would it normal to hear more than 5 voices?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

as long as 6 or more are telling you to drink, that's ok right?


----------



## Vikeman

So if only 1 is telling me to drink, does that make me abnormal?


----------



## Wildomar

So is there a difference between hearing voices and listening to them?


----------



## Vikeman

Would it hurt to listen but not follow through?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

wouldn't the voices blow up your head?


----------



## Wildomar

Have you seen the movie "Scanners"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who hasn't?


----------



## Vikeman

Don't you think there are some in this world who haven't seen it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

doesn't it seem like it?


----------



## Vikeman

Does a chicken have lips?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

don't you like them deep fried with jerk sauce?


----------



## Vikeman

is the jerk sauce really, really hot?


----------



## Wildomar

What good would it be if it wasnt?


----------



## Vikeman

How hot is too hot?


----------



## Wildomar

Does your ass hurt afterward?


----------



## Vikeman

Have you had that happen to you too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is Omar afraid to answer that?


----------



## Vikeman

Do you think he might have flashbacks?


----------



## Wildomar

Who's Omar?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that wild-omar a couple posts up?


----------



## Vikeman

Do you think he has calmed down in his old age?


----------



## Wildomar

Ha Ha Ha! Never thought about it that way!! LOL Its the town I live in.

Do I need to calm down?


----------



## Vikeman

Are you still as wild as you once were?


----------



## Wildomar

By whose standards?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Were you this difficult growing up?


----------



## Spooklights

Who wasn't?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if you haven't grown up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does that mean you're a dwarf?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

or maybe a pixie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

or maybe you meant a fairy? :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmm? are you sure?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

isn't it too early for me to know for sure?


----------



## halloweengirl

Are fairies real?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

haven't you seen the photos?


----------



## Koumajutsu

are they online?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

isn't everything online?


----------



## Koumajutsu

could there be anything that isn't online?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

don't you hope so since you need a way to kill time?


----------



## halloweengirl

Dont we all need a way to kill time sometimes?


----------



## Wildomar

Does time need killing or should it just rot naturally?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is natural, organic?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt that depend on the amount of pesticides used to make it natural?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't time a human construct and therefore impervious to murder?


----------



## Wildomar

So if we make and kill Frankenstien's monster, its not Murder????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is Omar getting out of hand here?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't Wild Omar always out of control?


----------



## Wildomar

How would you have me act?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

do i smell cat bacon again?


----------



## Wildomar

How come nobody has perfected on-line smells like they have with on-line graphics?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

In addition to fist fighting mummies, maybe you can start working on that in your spare time?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you like scratch and sniff graphics?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wouldnt i rather keep my monitor in good shape?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is_ your_ monitor, right?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why wouldnt it be?


----------



## Wildomar

Would that be a good thing when visiting the porn sites????


----------



## Koumajutsu

wouldn't that depends on which porn sites you go to?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How many times have you been there? lol


----------



## Wildomar

Are you abswering the "Person above" thread or the "questions" thread FE?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do i even want to know?


----------



## Wildomar

Is it getting confusing?


----------



## Koumajutsu

confusing for who?


----------



## Wildomar

Quite likly for me, think so?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know?


----------



## Wildomar

But would you tell?


----------



## TearyThunder

Tell what?


----------



## Wildomar

What if that was the question I wanted you to ask?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why don't you just ask her nicely?


----------



## Wildomar

Do I have to draw a picture?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

are you artistic?


----------



## Wildomar

Do I have to be?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

couldn't you just do your best and see how it turns out?


----------



## Wildomar

Should I just mime it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't you rather make balloon animals to communicate?


----------



## Wildomar

I dont think we should dismiss finger paint communication, you agree?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't Etch A Sketch work best?


----------



## Wildomar

To ask questions perhaps, but to answer them wouldnt you use a magic 8-Ball


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Couldn't we toss chicken bones and read them, or would tea leaves do a better job?


----------



## Wildomar

Why wouldnt we conduct blood letting rituals followed by the burning of the blood on pieces of paper?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why not do all of them to be safe?


----------



## Wildomar

Would we really be safe then?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can we do it at your house?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you think JTs house would be better?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is JT up for this?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know I'm always up for nonsense and hijinx, especially nonsensical hijinx?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then, are you Da _MAN_?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why do you even insult me by asking?


----------



## Wildomar

Will you have enough beer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

for you? no.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are you selfish?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

with my beer?


----------



## Wildomar

Should I feel hurt?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why - did you fall down?


----------



## Wildomar

You wont share your beer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i never said that did i?


----------



## Wildomar

So you will be providing the beer too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For how many?


----------



## Wildomar

How many should we invite?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So I'm also in charge of the guest list?


----------



## Wildomar

Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

don't i have enough to do


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it appear that way to us?


----------



## Vikeman

Can I get an invite?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you on the "list"?


----------



## Vikeman

How does one go about getting on this "list"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Asking that, am I on the "list"?


----------



## DeadSpider

Who makes this list?


----------



## Vikeman

Do you have to have a boa to be on the "list"?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wait, what kind of beer?


----------



## Vikeman

Are you on the "list", KJ?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how can I make sure?


----------



## Vikeman

Do you own a boa?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you don't...Could you buy one from me? lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Do the women have to have a boa too?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can they be in -only- a boa?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can the boa be made of duct tape and feathers?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

do you think that would be a sexy?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well yeah........Don't you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is tape sexy?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know it can be?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does that depend on the hair?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that all you are worried about? Don't you know tape doesn't stick to sweaty skin?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's sweating?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did I say anyone was sweating yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sweating?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would I be when I'm sitting in the air conditioning with it set at 66 degrees?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe he thinks you have some weird disease?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is Koumaitus a disease?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Perhaps it is?


----------



## TearyThunder

How can I find out?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

maybe look on the web?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well I'm on the web here....................Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why don't you call 911 if you're that concerned?


----------



## TearyThunder

What's the number?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why don't you call information and ask them?


----------



## morgan8586

Do people taste like chicken?


----------



## TearyThunder

Will information tell me if people taste like chicken if I call them?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe if they won't, 911 will?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think a butcher would know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Shouldn't a butcher know?


----------



## halloweengirl

Dont you think its a little strange that you wonder what people taste like?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

if you look at my avatar, do you think it's strange?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Didnt I read we taste more like ham then chicken?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why don't you grill one and confirm for us?


----------



## halloweengirl

where would you get the meat from?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

don't you know anyone you don't like?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do I have to do my own butchering?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you rather I hire someone for us?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know anyone willing?


----------



## morgan8586

Why do I already know if people taste like chicken?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know you are scaring me?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont you know you should be afraid?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if I told you I don't tase very good?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would BBQ suace help? lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Hot and spicy or honey BBQ?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it sweet or hot?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is what sweet or hot..... me or the sauce?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are, but are you avoiding the question?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know? I'm out of BBQ sauce so I can't find out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

maybe you're a salt and pepper type, am I close?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe me if I said more like honey?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes! does duct tape go with honey? 


You're such a stinker!


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know it does? You just have to keep the feathers out of it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah, feathers are a mistake?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wouldnt it be simply more of a tough thing to clean up, rather than a mistake?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

would it make a difference if I was ticklish?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you like to be honey'ed and feathered?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

does't tar work better?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does tar taste as good though?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought being tared and feathered were the "in" thing, was I wrong?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where have you been? That as been out for a looooooooooong time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, I guess I'm in the spankin' line now?


----------



## TearyThunder

Will that be with a belt or a paddle then?


----------



## Koumajutsu

you're not the one administering those spankings, RIGHT?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you like one too if I am?


----------



## Koumajutsu

shouldn't i have exclusive rights to all spankings to and from you sweety?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean that's not just for slankings?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what's a slanking?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

could you explain it to me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you rather me show you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

could you please?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you can handle it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

what's this about sweaty spankings?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't tell me.......You want one too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why not?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you been naughty enough to deserve one?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

how naughty is naughty enough?


----------



## TearyThunder

What do you think is naughty enough?


----------



## Koumajutsu

is being a Kouma naughty enough?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, you're the winner...I guess I get to spank you first! LOL


----------



## Koumajutsu

but, are you going to let everyone watch?


----------



## halloweengirl

Do you want everyone to watch?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would they like too?


----------



## halloweengirl

why dont you ask them?


----------



## Koumajutsu

ok, would anyone like to watch?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Will someone take pictures?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Did anyone bring a camera?


----------



## halloweengirl

What are we talking about again?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wasn't it spankings?


----------



## halloweengirl

Getting them or giving them?


----------



## Koumajutsu

which would you rather?


----------



## halloweengirl

wouldnt it depend on the situation?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what about the situation here?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

are you all drinking and posting again?


----------



## Koumajutsu

when aren't we?


----------



## halloweengirl

Doesnt everyone drink and post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't you think that everyone should?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

shouldn't you be resting and drinking lemon tea?


----------



## Koumajutsu

are you my mother?


----------



## halloweengirl

wasnt he going to drink Barcardi instead?


----------



## Wildomar

Didnt I recommend Vodka?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wouldnt 151 and guns and roses be better?


----------



## Wildomar

Why wouldnt it be?


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, wouldnt something that resulted in a slanking be best?


----------



## Wildomar

Whats a "slanking"?


----------



## Koumajutsu

you don't know?


----------



## halloweengirl

Am I lame for not knowing either?


----------



## Wildomar

Does that make us both lame?


----------



## halloweengirl

Do you think that maybe we can look up the meaning,and therefore be unlame?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

do you think that's possible?


----------



## Wildomar

Should we have to look it up?


----------



## halloweengirl

shouldnt he just tell us the meaning?


----------



## Wildomar

should he have used it in a sentence?


----------



## halloweengirl

would that have helped?


----------



## Wildomar

Whom am I to argue?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you upset I know what a slanking is?


----------



## Wildomar

Can you use it in a sentence?


----------



## halloweengirl

will you tell us?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why should I tell?


----------



## Koumajutsu

should they be allowed to know?


----------



## Wildomar

Is it a government secret?


----------



## halloweengirl

will you have to kill us If you tell?


----------



## TearyThunder

How did you know we would have to do that HG?


----------



## Wildomar

Does that hurt your conscience?


----------



## halloweengirl

Isnt it obvious?


----------



## halloweengirl

wouldnt she tell us if it did?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really really really want to know now that you know what will happen?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you saying she doesnt have a conscience?


----------



## Wildomar

Will you kill us through the internet then?


----------



## halloweengirl

Do I look scared?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think you should be scared?


----------



## Wildomar

Is it all right if I'm scared?


----------



## halloweengirl

why would I be scared?


----------



## halloweengirl

Have you ever heard of death through the internet?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well would you believe me if I told you it was a typo?


----------



## Wildomar

Which part?


----------



## halloweengirl

why wouldnt I believe you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you confused Omar?


----------



## halloweengirl

should I be confused?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are confused too?


----------



## Wildomar

At this point, who isnt?


----------



## halloweengirl

Isnt this a great time waster?


----------



## Wildomar

Why would you say that (loaded with sarcasm!!!!!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

is everyone drunk on roof beer again


----------



## halloweengirl

whats roof beer?


----------



## Wildomar

I dont know but if we drink too much will we be guilty of Slanking?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why are you asking me?


----------



## Wildomar

Would you answer if we were?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

if you were what?


----------



## halloweengirl

If we were slanking?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

is slanking at all like skanking?


----------



## halloweengirl

you mean like,the process of being a skank?


----------



## Wildomar

Seems open to debate, doesnt it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i guess you're not a ska fan?


----------



## Wildomar

Who doesnt love ska?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

perhaps someone who thinks skanking is being a skank?


----------



## Wildomar

maybe, but then what is "Sla" from "Slanking"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

isn't it the Slovak version of ska?


----------



## Wildomar

Is it scary that that is the best answer I have heard thus far?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

but did you know i don't scare easy?


----------



## Wildomar

How do I know you arent just saying that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

would i lie to you?


----------



## Wildomar

Based on your profession... do you really want to ask that question?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

did i tell the truth about that?


----------



## Wildomar

How would I know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why don't we stop thinking about it and start drinkin roof beer and slank?


----------



## Wildomar

Is there enough time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there ever enough time for anything?


----------



## Wildomar

Why would there be?


----------



## halloweengirl

Gosh...Where did all the time go?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you asking me??????


----------



## halloweengirl

Are you willing to answer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

is anyone on this thread willing to answer?


----------



## Wildomar

Answer what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

is that a ninja on the roof?


----------



## halloweengirl

on my roof or yours?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

you mean we don't share a common roof?


----------



## Wildomar

Why would you ask me that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

maybe because i thought with your mummy-fighting skills you could take on a ninja or 10?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you know I have only been trained in the art of deadly combat as it applies to mummified corpses?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How do you know I don't have Egyptian or Mayan mummy ninjas on my roof?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you mean Egyption and Incan?


----------



## halloweengirl

DO you want me to get on your roof and check?


----------



## Wildomar

Could you?


----------



## halloweengirl

How do I get there?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldn't you just climb up?


----------



## halloweengirl

Do you have a ladder?


----------



## Wildomar

How big?


----------



## halloweengirl

How tall is your house?


----------



## Wildomar

What is the standard house height?


----------



## halloweengirl

How would I know that?


----------



## Wildomar

Isnt that a standard question you ask before you buy a roof ladder to combat ninjas on your roof????


----------



## Vikeman

Who has ninjas on their roof?


----------



## Wildomar

Havent you been reading the posts?


----------



## halloweengirl

Wasnt it jt who first said that he did?


----------



## Wildomar

Should we ask him?


----------



## Vikeman

Is this what happens when you don't read all the posts?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I admit it wasn't mummy ninjas, but rather cat shaped golems?


----------



## Wildomar

What do you think?


----------



## halloweengirl

wouldnt that have saved some confusion?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or did the golems eat the ninjas?


----------



## Vikeman

What is a golem?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

don't you know that in Jewish tradition, the golem is most widely known as an artificial creature created by magic, often to serve its creator and also a great German Expressionist silent film?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you feed you Cat-Shaped-Golems regularly?


----------



## Vikeman

What would you feed them?


----------



## Wildomar

How about ninjas?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who brought up ninjas?


----------



## Wildomar

Wasnt it the guy with Cat-shaped Golems?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who?


----------



## Wildomar

Wasnt it the guy looking for asisstance in removing ninjas fromm his roof top?


----------



## morgan8586

Why do I care about some guy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why would we expect anyone to care?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are we going to go through this whole "who cares" thing again?


----------



## halloweengirl

If everyone cared,Wouldnt the world be a much happier place?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't this place the happiest place on earth?


----------



## halloweengirl

do you think it is?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

what makes a happy place?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you think a 6-foot tall mouse in a coat and pants makes a happy place?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

not really, do you?


----------



## Wildomar

I think most people are a little put out with a six foot rodent, dont you think?


----------



## halloweengirl

Are you talking about Chucky Cheese?That place stresses me out.


----------



## Wildomar

Werent we talking about the Happiest Place On Earth as long as you dont have a fear of Rodents of Unusual Size?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

aren't giant rats fun though?


----------



## Wildomar

As props or when found eating out of your dog bowl inside your house?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did it eat a lot?


----------



## Wildomar

Did you think that was the voice of experience?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't you like to have a giant rat army at your command?


----------



## Wildomar

Would they come with a Bubonic Plague Free gurantee?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would that be a deal breaker for you?


----------



## Wildomar

More importantly do you think my neighbors would request such a gurantee before bivouacing an entire Rat Army?


----------



## halloweengirl

Would they be wild rats or domestic rats?


----------



## Wildomar

Can you have an army of wild rats who still follow orders?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why not?


----------



## Wildomar

If they are really wild would they still know how to follow orders in an orderly fashion and doesnt that contradict them being "wild"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you think you're giving them too little credit?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you saying I should give them the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you think you owe that to my savage rat army?


----------



## Wildomar

Oh, so now they are "savages" are they... do you think you ought to treat them a little kinder?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think he can? 

Do you think he's gone too far?

Would you tune in next week?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I would but,would you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could I record it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think it's worth recording?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

is it a waste of disc space?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is a really good question TT, Could you record it for me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you want that on VHS or DVD?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could you print a really cool label?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I can?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You can?


----------



## TearyThunder

Of course.....what would you like it to look like.......pink butterflies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I look like a butterfly to you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok how about a goat herder?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

more a Mothra kinda guy,dont you think?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dating yourself Furr?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know Wyatt is too cute to be Mothra?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Did you ever cheer for Godzilla?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Always, what did he ever do wrong?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think he had bad breath?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Dont you after you eat Japanese Food?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could we blame the Japanese?


----------



## morgan8586

Shouldnt we blame the Japanese?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did they produce the movie?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does that matter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this mean you don't care?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would it be more interesting if we could find out who his daddy is?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Could you call Maury Povich to help with a paternity test?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

JT, wuold you jus' fess up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think I'd hide something as wonderful as a li'l Thunderbolt with my genes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

li'l, that's funny...Do you tell everyone that? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

maybe i like people to be pleasantly surprised?


----------



## Wildomar

Surprised or shocked?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if I'm not either?


----------



## Koumajutsu

should we be horrified?


----------



## Wildomar

Thats better than being terrorized, isnt it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't a lil' JT be a terror though?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think they call them "ghoulies" right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A li'l JT would probably still be big, unless he took after my wife, right?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think a lil' JT could be like mini me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Depends, are you the size of my wife?


----------



## Wildomar

What's your wife's size?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You wouldn't know she's 5'4" and 110 lbs would you?


----------



## Wildomar

Sounds beautiful to me, dont you know?


----------



## Hella

What else would you describe as beautiful?


----------



## halloweengirl

Would FE in a boa be beautiful?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhh, haven't you seen my picture? lol


----------



## halloweengirl

Dont you know that I have,and that Im totally jealous


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You should be! lol
Did you know that if you look real close, you might be able to see my mustache?


----------



## halloweengirl

didnt you know that I saw that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

no way, seriuos?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

are you ever serious?


----------



## Vikeman

is anyone here really serious?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone need to be serious here?


----------



## Vikeman

Are we all a non-serious bunch of haunters?


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't we only serious about haunting?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think?


----------



## Hella

what am I supposed to be thinking about?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think you should ask JT?


----------



## Hella

Is JT here for me to ask?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If he was, don't you think he would answer you?


----------



## Hella

Does he know who I am?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't you know that I would be happy to answer you?


----------



## halloweengirl

Are you going to answer then?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You want me to tell you what to think?


----------



## Vikeman

What if we don't think the same way as you, JT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Won't I strike you all down with the magic of the Thunderbolt?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think you can strike this Thunder down?


----------



## Hella

Do you think it would hurt?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would that be a good or bad hurt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you being silly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would it tickle maybe?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you asking me to tickle you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but it seems like you want to, doesn't it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you ever been tickled so much it hurt?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

have you ever been tickled so much beer came out your nose?:googly:


----------



## TearyThunder

How about so much you passed out?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

From the tickling or from beer?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you I wa talking about tickling?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I guess I didn't, did I?


----------



## TearyThunder

Should I be a little clearer next time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think that would help?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you thinkit will since you were the one confused?


----------



## morgan8586

Can't you kids play nice?


----------



## TearyThunder

Weren't we playing nice?


----------



## Hella

doesn't that take away some of the fun?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have to be nice to have fun? Can't you have fun being bad?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you up to no good again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now why would you think I was causing trouble?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did I say trouble?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't no good usually lead to trouble?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can't trouble be fun?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't trouble usually the best kinda fun?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can you think of anything better?


----------



## morgan8586

Why is this game starting to die?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why do you want it to die so bad?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Could it be we need better questions in here?
And stop doing the "why me" and why you" thing.


----------



## Koumajutsu

what thing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why is everyone so cranky?


----------



## Spooklights

Is it because we're all hyped over Halloween being so close?


----------



## Wildomar

I dont feel cranky, do I sound cranky?


----------



## Koumajutsu

anyone want to unwind with a party?


----------



## Wildomar

What do you have in mind?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would you like to mix up some drinks while I get some music?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you planning on being our DJ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe you should ask Morgan and BoneDancer if a dance would contribute to the death of the thread?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt that depend on how badly they dance?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you believe if it was a "nakid" dance, it would?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that depend on who was "nakid"?


----------



## halloweengirl

What if everyone was nakid?


----------



## TearyThunder

What kind of dancing would we be doing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe the forbidden dance of horizontal love?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean we aren't line dancing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wait, I thought we'd all mosh? Or will that kill the thread?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think a "nakid" mosh would go over well?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why wouldn't it? Aren't the best ones nekkid


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think FE nekkid in a mosh would be a pretty sight?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't that depend on where and how the blue boa hangs?


----------



## Koumajutsu

if he had the blue boa, wouldn't he technically not be naked?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why do you have to go get all techinical on me for?


----------



## Wildomar

So are we all dancing or just the two naysayers?


----------



## Koumajutsu

who are the naysayers?


----------



## Wildomar

Didnt we establish Morgan and BoneDancer as the official Thread Naysayers?


----------



## Koumajutsu

we did, didn't we?


----------



## Wildomar

Seemed valid at the time, didnt it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

ok, so who else is comming to the party?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you still compiling the list or are you just waiting for the people to RSVP?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't you think we need more than just music and drinks?


----------



## Wildomar

Have you ever "needed" more?


----------



## Koumajutsu

has anyone ever partied on less?


----------



## Wildomar

What if the could only afford the drinks?


----------



## Koumajutsu

won't the bouncer keep them out?


----------



## Wildomar

Would that depend on how big the bouncer is?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what if we got a -really- big bouncer?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you mean like Patrik Swazee in "Roadhouse"?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I can't think of anyone better, can you?


----------



## TearyThunder

How about JohnnyThunder?


----------



## Wildomar

I thought Patrick Swazee was supposed to be the best "cooler" in the business???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did TT just volunteer me? :devil:


----------



## Koumajutsu

did you really think she was serious?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why wouldn't i love to bounce for TT?


----------



## Koumajutsu

are you willing to help me protect her from those who would try to steal her away from me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think I need protecting?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do you realize how many people are attracted to you, my darling?


----------



## TearyThunder

You really think that many people are?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you want me to go conduct a poll?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you would get any votes saying yes?


----------



## Koumajutsu

you dont think i would?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who would be crazy enough to vote yes for me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why don't you two get a room?  :devil:


----------



## Koumajutsu

Are you willing to find us one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why do we need a room for?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would anyone want to see what we do?


----------



## Wildomar

Um, you two are thousands of miles apart... isn't this what you do?


----------



## Koumajutsu

are you -sure- that we're thousands of miles apart?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you saying the IE is fairly close to "Mayberry"?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Does this link Google Maps answer your question?


----------



## Wildomar

Should it have?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Wildomar

How many miles is it between Georgia and California?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't you know how to use Google?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you prefer Yahoo Maps?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why must we fight over such things?


----------



## Wildomar

All right, what should we fight over?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why do we have to fight at all?


----------



## Wildomar

Cant we all just get along????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I nuts to think that we can?


----------



## Wildomar

What are you smoking??


----------



## Koumajutsu

is it wrong to think that someone can use whatever map program they're most comforable with, without having to resort to fighting?


----------



## Wildomar

What do you think?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I crazy to think people can abandon internet map sites and just drive til they get wherever?


----------



## Koumajutsu

could we actually do that?


----------



## Wildomar

Do their cars have those fancy built in GPS units?


----------



## TearyThunder

Have you ever got lost?


----------



## Koumajutsu

when -haven't- I gotten lost?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont a lot of people like that show?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would i need to watch TV to know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe I have never seen it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what if I didn't?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean you didn't either?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what if I didn't believe you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think I believe that?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wait.... what?


----------



## TearyThunder

Huh?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what the heck are we talkign about?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wasn't it a party?


----------



## TearyThunder

Was it a Halloween party?


----------



## Koumajutsu

did we decide on a theme yet?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think it would be more fun to go eclectic so everyone can show off their personalities better?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can someone explain to me, what eclectic actually means?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does this help? http://www.answers.com/eclectic&r=67


----------



## Koumajutsu

should it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you thinking about purple nighties and popsicles again?


----------



## Koumajutsu

and what if i was?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you tell me if you were?


----------



## Koumajutsu

you know i would, right?


----------



## TearyThunder

How could I know for sure?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Well, i could tell you right now, would that help?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why am I so tired right now?


----------



## Wildomar

What specifically are you tired of?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Can we do somethgin to help wake you up?


----------



## Wildomar

What do you think might help?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do you thinka trip to the strip club might wake him up?


----------



## Wildomar

What guy wouldnt wake up for that?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Well, would FE wake up for it even though there's no goats?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt the dancers be using feather boas in their acts?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you mean dancing goats in blue feather boas?


----------



## Wildomar

If so, do I have to go with you guys?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what do you mean 'you guys'?


----------



## Wildomar

Sure, I'm all about seeing the goats dance, but doesnt it seem immoral to add feather boas to the routine?


----------



## Koumajutsu

shouldnt we ask our resident expert on goats?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you think he might be biased?


----------



## Koumajutsu

maybe, but wouldnt he have teh most information?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where is he anyways?


----------



## Wildomar

But would we learn more than we would want to know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Don't we already know too much?


----------



## morgan8586

Why know anything at all?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Isn't it human nature to want to learn things?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you like to know the answer to why?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wouldn't we all like to know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that make us like gods though?


----------



## Koumajutsu

How would that work?


----------



## Wildomar

Quite well with those of us with rather large Egos, dont you think?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who else would know the answer besides a god?


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, i know i've had a few people call me god... but isn't that only under certain contexts?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there blasphemy afoot in this thread?


----------



## Wildomar

Why would you ask that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think it's because this is the question thread?


----------



## Wildomar

Is someone gonna start the answer thread before long?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think we should?


----------



## Wildomar

Arent we all looking for answers, really?


----------



## TearyThunder

Couldn't some of the answers be very scary?


----------



## Wildomar

Arent the questions, more often, more scary than the answers?


----------



## TearyThunder

What would be scarier than FE's answers?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt that depend on the questions we asked FE?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you all ruining the thread again?


----------



## Wildomar

Is JT now a naysayer with BoneDancer and Morgan?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No aren't I more a grudge collector who throws %&$^*( back in everyone's face?


----------



## halloweengirl

Is everyone getting along?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you get the vibe that we are?


----------



## Wildomar

Should we be getting along?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why not?


----------



## Wildomar

Would things be more entertaining if everyone was rude and offensive?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think that would cause fights?


----------



## Koumajutsu

am I the only one that agrees with the person above my ... wait wrong game.... Teary?


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't you a bit biased though?


----------



## Koumajutsu

and what if I am?


----------



## TearyThunder

Should you be though?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why shouldn't I be?


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't unbiased opinions better?


----------



## WickedWitch

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know KJ and I are allowed to fight? It's called a lover's quarrel  We always kiss and make up.


----------



## WickedWitch

Aw thats sweet, sorry didn't mean to bust up the quarrell...learn something new everyday don't we?


----------



## Koumajutsu

So, when do we get to the make up part?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## WickedWitch

Why don't you guys get a room?...hahaha..


----------



## WickedWitch

OMG, they disappeared...did they find a room?


----------



## Hella

Do we really want to know? lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know we have a room?


----------



## Wildomar

Have you noticed they get asked to find a room more and more often?


----------



## morgan8586

Why wont one of them move?


----------



## Wildomar

Do yuo think they have commitment issues?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it ever going to stop raining?


----------



## Wildomar

Has it started?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Did you guys start without me?


----------



## Wildomar

Would we do that?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Could you be that mean to me?


----------



## Wildomar

I could be, but why would I?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you be that mean to me though?


----------



## Wildomar

I could be, but why would I?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean you could be that mean to me when my avatar is soooo cute?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you think the avatar is more sexy than cute?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know that I have never thought about it that way?


----------



## Wildomar

Didnt you notice the tiny black strapless nighty and strappy high heels riding a broomstick?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't you know I totally did?


----------



## Wildomar

Who didnt?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you guys know you are funny?


----------



## Koumajutsu

did you know, she's hotter than that?


----------



## Wildomar

Why wouldnt we believe that?


----------



## TearyThunder

You really believe him? (I think he may be nuts!)


----------



## Wildomar

Do we really have any reason to doubt him?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you ever stop to think I may have a spell on him? Muahahaha


----------



## Wildomar

Did you think the rest of us havent noticed that too?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would you ever need to cast a spell on me?


----------



## Wildomar

You're not asking me, are you????!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think he was asking me?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why the heck would i be asking a guy abotu casting a spell on me?


----------



## Wildomar

What, am I not good enough for you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really think you are as cute as me?


----------



## Wildomar

I dont know, I am pretty damn cute, if you ask me?


----------



## TearyThunder

But do make a witch as cute as I do?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do either of you look as good in a dress as me?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt I just have to take your word for it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't it depend on the dress?


----------



## Wildomar

Shouldnt it be a Catsuit?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know I have a complete catsuit?


----------



## morgan8586

How many cats did you have to skin to make it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that be cruel?


----------



## Hella

I agree it would be cruel to skin a cat, so would shaving them work?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or why not train the cats to sew and give them material to make a catsuit for you?


----------



## Hella

Have you ever tried to train a cat to do anything?


----------



## WickedWitch

Litter training, but have you seen Meet the parents where they teach the cat to use to the toilet?


----------



## Hella

I have, but do you think it was a real cat?


----------



## Spooklights

Wasn't that just a dog dressed up in a catsuit?


----------



## Fangs

Havent you ever seen a cat use the toilet?


----------



## morgan8586

why would I want to see that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know you can really train cats to use the toilet?


----------



## Hella

Do you think that is a useful skill?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is not haveing to change out the litter box a "good thing"?


----------



## Hella

have you considered the possibility of hairballs clogging the toilet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't you prefer that to the other?

Hell, I know I would! I had some very scary friends!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

how big a hairball are we talking about ?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't it have to be pretty big?


----------



## WickedWitch

Hmm, does your cat poop hairballs?


----------



## morgan8586

What do cats taste like?


----------



## WickedWitch

Perhaps it takes like chicken?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think they taste like cat?


----------



## WickedWitch

I reckon so, but who knows for sure?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone know how I can get my cat into commericals?


----------



## WickedWitch

does he do any tricks?


----------



## Bone Dancer

can it talk?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it weird, she only talks and dances when I'm alone with her?


----------



## Bone Dancer

how long have you been seeing this ?


----------



## Spooklights

Isn't that just an after effect of working on props too long?


----------



## Koumajutsu

where did I go all this time?


----------



## WickedWitch

Dunno, but maybe the question to ask yourself is this, what in the heck did I do while I was gone?


----------



## morgan8586

Why do I care what was done in my absence?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you feel like you missed something?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't you like to see my cat talk?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have a cat?


----------



## gypsichic

who has a cat?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't we all have cats?


----------



## morgan8586

Why did the lunatic shoot the Amish kids?


----------



## WickedWitch

Who would have thought a childhood grudge would have led to that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone know if the Great Pumpkin is on this month?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why don't you check the tv guide?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can't I rely upon the kindness of strangers?


----------



## Death's Door

Don't you own it on DVD or tape?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you believe only on VHS?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why haven't you moved into the 21's century?


----------



## Spooklights

Don't you think a different century would be more interesting?


----------



## Koumajutsu

dont you like our technology?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awwww, JT is gettin' hammered here, should I save him?


----------



## Fangs

Ummmmmmmm, i am thinking no, is anyone else thinking that?
 hehehe LOL j/k techy :>


----------



## morgan8586

Why save the techy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i didn't know you invented the technology, KJ?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't you know that I also helped Al Gore invent the internet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you any good at building giant killer robots?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you a giant killer robot?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but wouldn't you like to have one at your command?


----------



## Wildomar

What was the name of that giant Japanese Robot that only the kid could control?


----------



## Koumajutsu

shouldn't i know this, being an anime fan and all?


----------



## Death's Door

Wasn't the show called Johnny Socko and his Flying Robot?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you mean Gigantor?


----------



## Wildomar

Ding, ding, ding! Nice JT! That was it, wasnt it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

You sure it wasn't Jaianto Robo?
Sorry Da Weiner, I only believe in the original titles


----------



## Wildomar

Who didnt think that movie was great when they were a kid?


----------



## Koumajutsu

couldn't I like Robotech more?


----------



## Wildomar

Why would you want to?


----------



## Koumajutsu

aren't transforming robots the coolest thing ever?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you think Fembots are cooler?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't you like when their faces, and Maskatron's, would be pulled off?


----------



## Wildomar

Didnt it kind of weird you out?


----------



## WickedWitch

Did you keep your transformers from your childhood?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Transformers, are you kiddin'?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont you mean Mego's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What about the Shogun Warriors?


----------



## Koumajutsu

you don't still have your G.I.Joes?


----------



## TearyThunder

Didn't you guys have Barbies back then?


----------



## Wildomar

Did you really think I would have gotten rid of my GI Joes?????


----------



## morgan8586

Why did my mom sell my GI Joes at the garage sale?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Did you guys called those dolls action figures and thought nobody would notice?
I had the three inch green plastic american soldiers and grey plastic german soldiers. Was that before it was politically incorrect or what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did anyone else cut their sister's Barbie dolls heads off?


----------



## Wildomar

I have a sister?????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe she's in the attic locked away with your GI Joes?


----------



## Wildomar

Maybe... wonder who feeds her?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Your long lost Aunt Frank,
but why was she named Frank?


----------



## Koumajutsu

is she really a man?


----------



## Spooklights

Is her husband named Sue?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wasn't it Jane?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wasn't Jane with George?


----------



## Koumajutsu

was it the same jane?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Baby Jane?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

could it have been Jeff?


----------



## TearyThunder

WHat about Jack?


----------



## Koumajutsu

maybe James?


----------



## TearyThunder

Was that James as in James Bond?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Is it safe to say?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if it wasn't though?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Should we check for traps?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why don't you while I watch?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I rolled a 13 and my search skill is a 7, so a 20. Do I find any traps?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe me if I told you the you only found a hidden door that went to a room that had a witch armed with duct tape?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do we roll for initiative?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think you were lucky enough to find the room and that should be enough?


----------



## Koumajutsu

ok, so who goes first?


----------



## TearyThunder

Haven't you ever heard the term "Ladies first?"


----------



## Koumajutsu

so I should be a gentleman?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think you could get the upper hand?


----------



## Fangs

What about the lower hand? :>


----------



## Koumajutsu

what does that mean?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know?


----------



## Hella

Can you explain it to me?


----------



## Fangs

Are you sure you dont already know? :>


----------



## Hella

maybe..lol have we covered this before then?


----------



## Fangs

hmmm.... maybe, maybe not,,, dont you remember? LOL :>


----------



## Hella

Don't you know I have sometimers and frequently forget things? lol


----------



## Fangs

LOL hehehe... :> no, i didnt, but dont we all have sometimers? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is Wildomar's attic bound sister one of those forgotten things?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why does Wildomar have his sister bound in his attic?


----------



## morgan8586

Why in the attic?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or was it the basement, and the aunt is in the attic?


----------



## Wildomar

What if I only have an attic?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Then your sister would be in an underground pit, wouldn't she?


----------



## Wildomar

Arent basements dank and cold?


----------



## morgan8586

Why is my basement hot and smell of brimstone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did the builders dig too deep and hit one of the upper levels of Hades?


----------



## morgan8586

What if I say it was designed that way?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you saying that they purposely dug to the upper levels of hades?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you save on heating bills?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you want to come over and see for yourself?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

are you gonna toss my in the firey pits of damnation?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you deserve such treatment?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who will be the judge of that?


----------



## morgan8586

In the end, are we not all judged?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

aren't we judged every day by someone?


----------



## morgan8586

Should we let ourselves be judged by another?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

isn't it moreso not caring about others' judgments?


----------



## morgan8586

Why care at all?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

do you enjoy a basement that opens into hell?


----------



## morgan8586

Why shouldnt I?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

doesn't the smell get to ya?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont you like the smell of frying souls?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i'm not sure what that would smell like?


----------



## Wildomar

Isnt that what brimstone smells like?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

does it?


----------



## Wildomar

Am I wrong to assume a burned up soul would smell something akin to sulfur?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

how the hell would i know?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you post a lot of articles in the Paranormal forum here?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought brimstone smelled like supernatural baloney?


----------



## Wildomar

...and since most people seem to spew forth a bunch of baloney from their mouths dressed up as facts, wouldn't that signify to you that burning souls smell like sulfur (brimstone)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

so lies smell like brimstone?


----------



## Wildomar

Isnt that terribly obvious?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no, can't you tell i'm questioning your logic and conclusions?


----------



## Wildomar

How am I supposed to know when all I ever get from you is questions in this thread?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt you like to know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

is that such a tough question to answer?


----------



## Wildomar

Arent most questions difficult to answer in this thread?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you thread a needle?


----------



## Wildomar

Can you play chopsticks?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

can you fit a chopstick through the eye of a needle?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you saying you need to stitch a new hardwood decking?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, don't you realize I just found a pin in my sushi?


----------



## Spooklights

What were you trying to pin to your sushi?


----------



## Wildomar

The question really is, how come he found it in his sushi and not his hayride?


----------



## Koumajutsu

you sure it wasn't a hook?


----------



## Hella

wouldn't a hook be too obvious?


----------



## Wildomar

Besides if it was a hook, wouldnt the Captain be attached to it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Captain morgan?


----------



## morgan8586

Yes? Someone mention my name?


----------



## Koumajutsu

did you bring any rum?


----------



## Hella

Do you like rum?


----------



## Spooklights

Can we have hard cider instead?


----------



## morgan8586

Anyone like Woodchuck hard cider?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what's woodchuck hard cider?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Where did you find this woodchuck for this drink anyway?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how much wood can he chuck anyways?


----------



## Fangs

Isn't that like asking how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Three, anyway thats what the owl said didn't he?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what did Mr. Turtle say?


----------



## Fangs

hmmmm... didnt he say one?


----------



## morgan8586

How old are we to remember that commercial?


----------



## Koumajutsu

oh, prolly all around our 30s or older, am I right?


----------



## morgan8586

How would I know if you are right?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how old are you?


----------



## morgan8586

How old do I look?


----------



## Fangs

not tooo old.... are you really old? :>


----------



## morgan8586

I feel really old...Why is that?


----------



## Fangs

you shouldn't...should you? LOL :>


----------



## morgan8586

Should I?


----------



## Fangs

LOL.... i wouldn't think so.. would you?


----------



## morgan8586

Why are we stuck on my age?


----------



## Fangs

i dont know... would you like to change the subject?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what shall we talk about?


----------



## Fangs

Dont you know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can you remind me?


----------



## WickedWitch

Who's on first?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can we not go there?


----------



## morgan8586

Where is there?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*When will we get there?*


----------



## DeadSpider

Will they have coffee there?


----------



## Death's Door

Can I take a nap when we get there? I need one.


----------



## WickedWitch

Can you sleep with one eye open?


----------



## Fangs

Is that a trick question? LOL :>


----------



## morgan8586

Must I grip my pillow tight?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you say you prayers?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how come the sandman never comes for Teary?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*How do you know he hasn't?*


----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe he didnt like the duct tape?


----------



## WickedWitch

Did the duct tape give him a rash?


----------



## morgan8586

Where would that rash be at?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Does'nt that depend on what TT wanted to do to him when she was done?


----------



## morgan8586

Has anyone seen TT lately?


----------



## Wildomar

Did she dissappear?


----------



## morgan8586

Is she in trouble?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you suppose she might be trouble?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Is she busy frantically building Halloween props?*


----------



## morgan8586

Does she need my help?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why, do you like duct tape?

last time i talked to her she said she was trying to cut back on forum time.


----------



## scareme

Whats not to like about duct tape?


----------



## WickedWitch

Welp, do you find enjoyment in having the hair ripped off your body while it's removed?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you miss me?


----------



## Hella

Oh, were you gone? :devil:  :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Where were you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Koumajutsu

You're all glad she's back, right?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes, where were you?


----------



## grim reaper

where wern't they ??


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Were they off finding trouble?*  :devil: :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Or did trouble find them?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did they find what they were looking for?


----------



## Fangs

Or did it find them? :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If it did find them, would they be physically able to post?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt duct tape prevent them from posting?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know duct tape can be removed?


----------



## Fangs

Im glad your back... where have you been?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where would I have been?


----------



## Fangs

Hadn't seen you in a while... Am I still in the catbox?


----------



## morgan8586

Are we all in the catbox?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would you want to be in a catbox for? Aren't they rather smelly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

doesn't the duct tape wrapped around your nose and mouth help you with the smell?


----------



## Koumajutsu

why the sudden facination with duct tape?


----------



## Bone Dancer

you mean your not facinated by it ? thats to bad.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have a better means of binding and restraining?


----------



## morgan8586

Why bind and restrain, when you can just drug them?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't your teachers tell you to say no to drugs?


----------



## morgan8586

Did I go to school?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonder if I could build a school out of duct tape?


----------



## morgan8586

What if the world stopped making duct tape?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How would I seal up my windows in the event of a terror attack?


----------



## morgan8586

Why would anyone terror attack you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't they after me?


----------



## morgan8586

Who are "they"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't I tell you about the shadow cult who wants my magic?


----------



## morgan8586

What magic?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it best that I don't tell you, lest they seek you out next?


----------



## morgan8586

Isnt that why I keep a shotgun?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it a magic-killing shotgun?


----------



## morgan8586

Is the shadow cult ninja like?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, this one is a different shadow cult, but I did mention the cat ninjas that used to hunt me earlier, didn't I?


----------



## morgan8586

Will my magic killing BOOMSTICK get rid of cat ninjas?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it time I went and secured my inner sanctum from the circling cult?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you need some backup?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If I do, don't you know I have you on standby on both my JLA communicator and crystal ball?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*What is a JLA communicator?*


----------



## morgan8586

You dont know what Justice League of America is?


----------



## Wildomar

Should I feel inadequate because I had forgotton about the JLA?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you think I would think so, being a comic geek, and since the JLA has been running for years and years and just re-launched with Brad Meltzer as writer?


----------



## Wildomar

Whats worse that I didnt remember the JLA or that you publicly acknowledge that you are a comic geek?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That you don't remember - but that's your loss, isn't it?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you sure its a good thing that you make fun of someone's failing memory?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't I a lunatic and disturbing?


----------



## Wildomar

Shouldnt that be your Custom User Title?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why won't you just say you love me and my posts?


----------



## Wildomar

Isnt it enough that you know I do?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you two need a room?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that funny or what?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Can I say, 'Or what'?


----------



## morgan8586

What, you dont think that was funny?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it funny when people fall down?


----------



## morgan8586

Why did they fall down?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't you push them down and laugh?


----------



## morgan8586

Would I be a bad person if I said "yes"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know I would laugh if you did?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you laugh if I pushed you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think you could knock me down?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think you would be able to get back up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was meaning I didn't know you were that strong?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think I am that weak?


----------



## Koumajutsu

did you eat your spinach?


----------



## morgan8586

Will it make me sick?


----------



## Koumajutsu

doesnt it make Popeye strong?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think it could have been something else in that can?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Are you suggesting performance enhancing drugs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you think Bluto was juicing?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Should we send them both in for testing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sure, and also have Olive tested for tapeworms or bulemia?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Did someone here order a pizza?


----------



## Wildomar

Did you pay for one?


----------



## Koumajutsu

don't you have the money?


----------



## Wildomar

Why would I have any money?


----------



## morgan8586

What is money anyways?


----------



## Wildomar

And why dont I have enough of it?


----------



## halloweengirl

Is there a such thing as enough money?


----------



## Koumajutsu

How can I get more?


----------



## TearyThunder

More of what?


----------



## morgan8586

Why cant I grow a money tree?


----------



## Fangs

Wouldn't that be too easy? lol :>


----------



## Bone Dancer

so does the tens and twentys grow on seperate trees or what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have to water money trees with nickels?


----------



## Wildomar

Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you really like to buy my thoughts?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I ask my Magic 8 ball again?


----------



## Wildomar

Has the Magic 8 Ball ever lied?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How many 8 balls have you played with? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not as many as you, I would think?


----------



## Wildomar

Was I supposed to keep count?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who was watching? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought for sure you were, and then peddling a video of it?


----------



## Wildomar

Was Paris Hilton in that video too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I consult the Magic 8 ball?


----------



## Wildomar

Couldnt you just watch the video?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Which one of you recorded it?


----------



## Wildomar

Does it matter?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Would you want to purchase a copy?*


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do you have it PG?


----------



## morgan8586

What is "it"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know that I'm not it this time, or am I?


----------



## morgan8586

Who are you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I check my wallet for ID?


----------



## Wildomar

Havent you ever had a false ID?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean like a secret identity?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Dont you think he ment like buying beer under age with a false id?


----------



## Wildomar

Isnt it obvious what I meant?


----------



## Koumajutsu

was it illegal?


----------



## skullboy

I thought that was legal now?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it more fun if it's illegal?


----------



## Spooklights

Are you telling me it's fun to see your face on the wall of the Post Office?


----------



## skullboy

Or even worst are you saying anal rape is fun?????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did I just hear my phone ring?


----------



## skullboy

is it your parole officer?


----------



## Koumajutsu

is it your analyst/therapist?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this the same picture that's at the P.O.?








I hope not, it's kinda creepy!

Yeap, my kids just went running!!


----------



## morgan8586

Are you drunk again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought FE's kids were taken away by the state?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do they do that to convicted goat molesters?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or do they tie them to their bunk bed?


----------



## morgan8586

Why?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't you hear about FE's goat love?


----------



## skullboy

Is goat love still legal in your state?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonder how far FE's kids ran?


----------



## Wildomar

What was their destination?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wait... isnt an underage goat called a kid?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

so you mean FE's underage goats are out there still running?


----------



## Wildomar

Couldnt they just be wandering as opposed to running?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think they're grazing or eating tin cans?


----------



## Wildomar

Should we use cartoons as a guide to what a Goat eats?


----------



## Koumajutsu

could you please?


----------



## Fangs

why not?


----------



## morgan8586

Where are we?


----------



## Fangs

Dont you know?


----------



## morgan8586

Why would I know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought that eye in your avatar sees and knows all?


----------



## morgan8586

What if my eye is becoming a little too rotted to work well anymore?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you buy a replacement eye?


----------



## morgan8586

Can I borrow one of yours?


----------



## skullboy

How about a slightly used,blood shot eye?


----------



## Wildomar

Does a Blood shot cost more or less than a non-Bloodshot eye (especially this close to H-Day)?


----------



## skullboy

That depends,Do you need the left or right?


----------



## Wildomar

Has it ever been subjected to Lasik Surgery?


----------



## skullboy

Yes,does it really matter?


----------



## Spooklights

What if it doesn't match the other eye?


----------



## Hella

Is it a different color?


----------



## morgan8586

Does it fit the rotted hole in my face?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you sculpt your rotted head if it doesn't?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think it will hold its shape if I do?


----------



## Fangs

Don't you think it will hold its shape?


----------



## morgan8586

Will I be pretty if it does?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Arent you pretty now?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have you ever seen his picture? :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

I have but have you?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you know where to look?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how will I know when I've found it?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you able to tell the difference between ugly and a SC?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't you the one in the trucker hat?


----------



## skullboy

Can anyone wear a trucker hat?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean besides real truckers?


----------



## skullboy

YES,Do I need to own a truck?


----------



## TearyThunder

What kind of truck?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont you mean John Deere hat?


----------



## skullboy

wouldn't that be a tractor hat?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what's the difference?


----------



## morgan8586

Why care what the difference is?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't a hat a hat?


----------



## morgan8586

The fit makes the difference,dont you think?


----------



## TearyThunder

If a hat is too tight would it cause difficulty thinking?


----------



## morgan8586

Why would I think while wearing a John Deere hat?


----------



## skullboy

If a hat is a hat,can you wear a cowboy hat in a baseball game?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont they do that at all Houston Astros games?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you wish the Oilers were still in Houston?


----------



## Wildomar

But are the Oilers glad they're not?


----------



## morgan8586

The Oilers are now Titans?


----------



## mnstrmum

I'm just glad that Tom Brady didn't decide to move home after college( he's from cali don't u know).... faithful Pats fan!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was that a question?


----------



## Wildomar

Shouldnt there be a question mark if it was?


----------



## skullboy

Are you a english teacher?


----------



## Wildomar

Are you saying the use of proper puntuation would make me an English teacher?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Should we change the name of this from "questions" to "Comments on sports"?


----------



## morgan8586

Will people get upset if we do?


----------



## skullboy

Why would people get upset?


----------



## TearyThunder

Shouldn't we just go with the flow?


----------



## skullboy

Where would that "flow" lead us?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does it matter as long as it's not up a creek without a paddle?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I wear my life preserver when we go canoeing?


----------



## skullboy

Are you going in deep water?


----------



## Bone Dancer

you can drown in shallow water too, can't you?


----------



## skullboy

Are you tall enough to keep your head out of the water?


----------



## TearyThunder

How deep is it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is the water as deep as your love?


----------



## morgan8586

What if my love is shallow?


----------



## skullboy

If it is shallow is it still love?


----------



## Wildomar

Doesnt that depend on how much money the love cost?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What can I get for 50 bucks?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you think that would even cover the bar tab?


----------



## TearyThunder

What about the motel room?


----------



## Wildomar

Would that be an hourly-rate motel room?


----------



## TearyThunder

Doesn't that depend on how long you want the love to last?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't they charge Johnny double?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or maybe I should charge them for some lovin? :devil:


----------



## skullboy

D   )
Would that be a quickie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't that save on the hotel expense?


----------



## skullboy

Could you just use your Pinto?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't I risk all of us getting blown up?


----------



## Wildomar

Was that some sort of double entendre?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't you be safe backed into an alley against a wall?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you ever really safe in a dark alley?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt the guy trying to sell you some used stereo equipment protect you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn 't that depend on whether he was bigger than me?


----------



## skullboy

Would that be the same person he is paying for the act?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What other kind of people hang out in alleys?


----------



## skullboy

Don't homeless people live in alleys?


----------



## Hella

What city do you live in?..lol 

here they hang out everywhere...


----------



## Wildomar

If their homeless, cant they live anywhere?


----------



## Hella

I suppose that is true..lol so where would you live if you were homeless?


----------



## morgan8586

Would I be crude if I said we should feed the homeless to the hungery?


----------



## mnstrmum

Did I forget my question mark?
Do you think I have halloween burnout??


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*What symptoms of Halloween burnout are you experiencing?*


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe that I almost didn't put anything up?


----------



## Hella

why not??

though to be fair, I didn't get any decorating at all done this year either, all my stuff is still in my ex's garage...grrrr need to go pick that stuff up soon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What is everyone talking about here?


----------



## morgan8586

Why are we talking about Halloween burnout here?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you smell my waffles burning in Ohio?


----------



## skullboy

Why would you burn your waffles?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think I burn them on purpose?


----------



## skullboy

Why would I think that about you?


----------



## Wildomar

Does JT regularly make Cajun-styled Waffles??


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is cajun-style the code word for burnt food?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can you still put maple syrup on them?


----------



## TearyThunder

How about butter?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont you hate it when the charred bits stick in your teeth?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't it be easier for JT to take his teeth out?


----------



## Wildomar

Why not just puree the waffles?


----------



## morgan8586

Why dont we go to Mcdonalds instead?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can we go to Taco Bell instead?


----------



## skullboy

Does Taco Bell serve breakfast now?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where are you at that it's still breakfast time?


----------



## skullboy

Does the state of intoxication count?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that the only state that counts?


----------



## Wildomar

Arent I the governor of that state?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you actually think anyone would vote for the likes of you?


----------



## Spooklights

Why would we vote for anyone else?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is he even on the ballot?


----------



## Wildomar

Cant I be a write-in Candidate?


----------



## morgan8586

Why did I bother to vote today?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean you actually did?


----------



## Fangs

Don't you want to see change? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Wildomar for president!!!Can I have my free libations now????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If he wins, can I move to Canada?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't we all prefer that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't there a commune up there for people who make the kid from Mask look like Tom Cruise?


----------



## skullboy

I thought that was called the embassy?


----------



## morgan8586

Will things be better since the election?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will the weather be better tomorrow?


----------



## skullboy

Will you stop blasting that damn xmas music?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought that was thunder?


----------



## morgan8586

As in Johnnythunder?


----------



## TearyThunder

What's JT doing? Farting and belching?


----------



## morgan8586

How can you tell the difference from here?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you think that's why I asked?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you all insane?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I am?


----------



## morgan8586

What is sane?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know that's a very good question?


----------



## morgan8586

Who sets the standards anyways?


----------



## TearyThunder

What are the standards?


----------



## morgan8586

Are they written down?


----------



## TearyThunder

How do I know?


----------



## morgan8586

Why dont you know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do I have to know everything?


----------



## morgan8586

If you dont, who will?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can't you be the one?


----------



## morgan8586

Maybe next time?


----------



## skullboy

Could you find out and tell us on Thursday?


----------



## morgan8586

Why would I tell if I did know the answers?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you like us anymore?


----------



## morgan8586

Who is this "us" you speak of?


----------



## skullboy

Would you not consider the members of this fine forum as us?(Or me and my voices)


----------



## morgan8586

Do I really have a choice?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you love me anymore?


----------



## Wildomar

Cant lust be enough?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there a difference betweeen love, lust and tolerance?


----------



## Wildomar

Isnt lust more fun?


----------



## Spooklights

What is your definition of 'fun'?


----------



## Wildomar

Shouldnt we first define "lust"?


----------



## Koumajutsu

isn't love much better than lust?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can't you have both?


----------



## morgan8586

Do we really need both?


----------



## skullboy

Would 15% love and 85% lust be OK?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Christ do I need a scientific calculator to figure out the love/lust equation?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know you measure lust by how many beers you have and and love by how big the bank account and shoes(when it comes to men) are?


----------



## morgan8586

Is lust better than love?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't they go hand in hand sometimes?


----------



## morgan8586

Which one is better?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know I wear a size 12 shoe? :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you trying to get me to fall in love?  j/k


----------



## morgan8586

Did you know I wear a size 12 shoe too?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you guys trying to get me worked up over here?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you mind if we were?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Morgan, did you know that you got a right purdy mouth?


----------



## TearyThunder

What?!?!?!?!


----------



## morgan8586

Why would I forget a thing like that?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Can i make Morgan squeal like a pig?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you man enough for that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who cares about a mouth or squealing? I'm more interested in the shoe size.


----------



## morgan8586

Dont you know I'm a better lover than a fighter?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know fighting can be fun if it leads to the making up part?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Shouldn't you ALL get a room?


----------



## TearyThunder

That all depends....are you going to be there too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm not sure - will there be beer? :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know there will be?


----------



## morgan8586

Will JT wear his pig mask?


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't you just getting a bit kinky now?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont you like it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't just my pig mask and doc martens be pretty scary?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you say Doc Martens??? <faint>


----------



## Death's Door

Are you scared of Doc Martens TT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do my boots stink that bad?


----------



## skullboy

Do they smell more than your burnt waffles?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I have a thing for men in boots?


----------



## skullboy

I did not know that,why don't you like gym shoes?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I have to pose for the calendar in nothing but my Docs?


----------



## skullboy

:  :googly:   What would it cost for you NOT to?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Brother, don't you know I already used that joke on KJ, Morgan and FE?


----------



## skullboy

Again,No I did not know that,am I that slow?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I slowly going insane?


----------



## skullboy

Are you not already there?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does alcohol kill brain cells and render one insane?


----------



## skullboy

Kills brain cells,does it matter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why does everyone accuse me of being insane?


----------



## skullboy

I never used the "I" word,Can't you just be considered different?


----------



## Spooklights

If the rest of us are insane too, does that make you normal?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it normal to wear a pig mask with your Docs and run through the neighborhood naked?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Only for people that would ask such a question, don't you think?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I think when I'm pissed?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who does?


----------



## morgan8586

Jt, can I be your brother?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that make him my brother too?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't that be nice?(One big happy family.)


----------



## Wildomar

Is that the way it works at your house?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are there any happy families anywhere?


----------



## Wildomar

Werent the Brady's a very happy family?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did they keep Alice prisoner in that house?


----------



## Wildomar

How can you even ask THAT????


----------



## skullboy

Wasn't Alice Mr.Brady's love slave?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wasn't Sam always stopping by with meat for her?


----------



## TearyThunder

What kind of meat was it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't most prisoners only get bread and water?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know they did away with that a long time ago?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonder if Sam ever locked Alice in his meat freezer?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think it would make more sense if Alice put Sam's meat in her freezer?


----------



## skullboy

Wasn't there an episode where a brady kid had to put his meat in sams meat locker?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't you like to make an episode where Alice goes insane, kills them all with a cleaver and stores their bodies in the doghouse?


----------



## mnstrmum

Or how about Carols nephew Oliver steals Alice's meat cleaver in the middle of the knife and practice's everything Sam has shown him ON ALice????


----------



## Wildomar

Did they really think Oliver was going to help their declining ratings?


----------



## Koumajutsu

since teh intarwebnets-thing, who even watches TV anymore?


----------



## Fangs

Don't you know I still watch TV? :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you sure you're not watching the toaster again?


----------



## Wildomar

Couldnt she be watching the Microwave instead (better stations)?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does watching a blank screen on a tv that is turned off count?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you find yourself hitting the "Mute" button during commercials?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that a question?


----------



## Wildomar

Isnt it now?


----------



## skullboy

Are you not glad that all the election crap is over?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you vote?


----------



## Koumajutsu

was I supposed to?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why does my coffee taste like cheese?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you use cheese flavored creamer?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can you even get cheese flavored creamer?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why can't you? Isn't that what Mickey Mouse uses?


----------



## Koumajutsu

doesn't he just half assed throw something together? that's why they call it Mickey Mousing something, right?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are you calling Mickey half assed?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Have you ever seen him shake it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that be a little strange?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would you believe it's been on national TV?


----------



## TearyThunder

Was it as bad as the super bowl incident?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how could it NOT be?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno. Don't you know that's why I asked you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

what are you asking me for?


----------



## TearyThunder

Didn't you bring it up that it was on national TV?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can you explain how that's relevant?


----------



## TearyThunder

Didn't you see it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do I need a new perscription?


----------



## TearyThunder

How many times have you heard/seen me say you do?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how many times will you have to before I believe it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you still in denial?


----------



## morgan8586

Are we not all in denial about something?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm not, are you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I possibly drink another cup of coffee right now?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why couldn't you?


----------



## morgan8586

Why should he?


----------



## TearyThunder

Didn't he ask if he possibly could?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that with or without cream an sugar?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean people drink it without?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe I should just put some more Kaluha in the coffee to make everything ok?


----------



## TearyThunder

What? You done that yet?


----------



## morgan8586

Ever drink a shot of Everclear?


----------



## Koumajutsu

just one shot?


----------



## TearyThunder

Could it have been a -VERY- big shot though?


----------



## morgan8586

Could you drink more than one?


----------



## Koumajutsu

would you believe that I have?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you have a problem?


----------



## Koumajutsu

are you going to make it into one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would it be a problem?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Only if you let it be, wouldnt it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i shouldnt let it get to me, should I?


----------



## morgan8586

How can you stop Everclear from getting to you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know you get to it first?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Have you considered that maybe, it did get to me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is anyone else convinced that something lives in your walls and will eventually get you while you sleep?


----------



## morgan8586

Who sleeps around here anyways?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't hard sleeping with one eye open?


----------



## morgan8586

Gripping my pillow tight?


----------



## TearyThunder

How can you sleep when there are so many props to be made?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can I wait to build till after I move?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you move things with your mind?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you mind?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you mind that I mind?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know I had family that mined in the old days?


----------



## morgan8586

Mined what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know that I was told that they mined for minds?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think you were lied to?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think they just twisted the truth?


----------



## morgan8586

Does the truth need to be twisted?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who's twisting the truth?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone like to play nekkid Twister :devil: ?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you crazy?


----------



## Fangs

Aren't we all?


----------



## morgan8586

How would we know?


----------



## Fangs

You're here aren't you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

where else would we be?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont we have somewhere else to go?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't you going to the KB Toys to buy Twister?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have a Twister game already. Do I need to buy another one?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it big enough for all of us?


----------



## skullboy

Will JT leave his boots on?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't that be important info?


----------



## Wildomar

Should we go to an information booth to inqure about that from some little old blue-haired lady who vaguely smells of cabbage?


----------



## skullboy

Would she understand the question?


----------



## Wildomar

Could she even hear it?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying that all old people are deaf?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you think hearing and eyesight typically diminish with age?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that what you said,young man?


----------



## Hella

Were we supposed to be paying attention?


----------



## skullboy

weren't you taught to respect your elders?


----------



## Wildomar

Does my elder status instill respect in you?


----------



## Hella

Are you calling yourself old?


----------



## skullboy

Have you ever received bad info before?


----------



## Hella

Are you telling me not to belive what you say?


----------



## skullboy

Why would I lie?


----------



## Hella

You're asking me?


----------



## skullboy

Could I be asking the entire population of the board?


----------



## Hella

Are you wanting to conduct a poll then?


----------



## TearyThunder

Will the poll be multiple choice?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there such a thing as free choice?


----------



## Hella

Is anything really "free" ?


----------



## morgan8586

Is freedom really free?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you like Free Bird?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you asking me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you like Big Bird better?


----------



## morgan8586

How about jail bird?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you sure you didn't mean jail bait? :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

15 is legal right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Morgan, do I need to notify the authorities?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think he is using an alias?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I tell them to look for a Mr. Skullboy in the greater Chi area?


----------



## skullboy

No,Would a bribe help?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't a beer (or 6) taste great at the end of a long horrible work day?


----------



## skullboy

way ahead of ya,Is there a lil Jack mixed in?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it bad that I'm just drinking beer with 9.5% alcohol content and no Jack?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that a matter of preferance?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does it matter after you've had a few?


----------



## skullboy

Does what matter??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What are you talking about? And why is my leg bleeding?


----------



## skullboy

Where you looking for Amanda Hugnkiss?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Were you drunk at the time?


----------



## skullboy

Who was drunk at which time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is Amanda still in my car?


----------



## DeadSpider

Where did you drive to with Amanda?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will she be able to find her way home since she's drunk?


----------



## mnstrmum

Do you think he put her in the trunk?


----------



## DeadSpider

Can she breathe in there?


----------



## TearyThunder

Shouldn't someone save her?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you need to borrow my baseball bat?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can an elephant swing a bat with its trunk?


----------



## mnstrmum

How about swing his trunk like a bat?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do elephants like bats?


----------



## morgan8586

Do bats like elephants?


----------



## DeadSpider

Wouldn't a batty elephant be rather dangerous?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can they fly? Ewww!


----------



## morgan8586

Do you like dangerous?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't danger FE's middle name?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that an odd middle name?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't everything odd about everyone on here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that a statement or a question?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Can you describe "odd"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know by know I have all the questions but no answers?


----------



## skullboy

Wasn't morgan gonna find the answer last week?


----------



## Bodybagging

does that make you clueless


----------



## skullboy

SI,Do you have question mark key on your keyboard?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did the question mark run away with the exclamation point again?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Did the dish run away with the spoon?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What does Question Mark look like?
Does he only ask questions?
Does he ever have answer?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think anyone would like MY answers?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does the Question watch the Watchmen?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who's the question?


----------



## morgan8586

whats the question?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think they would let me star in an episode of Seasame Street?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who would you be?


----------



## Bodybagging

can I co-star with you?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What kind of a film is this?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would this be syndicated?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Coudn't I be a new neighbor who likes to wear a pig mask and Docs while he sings?


----------



## morgan8586

A miss piggy mask?


----------



## Nefarious1

The one that Kermit sleeps with?


----------



## morgan8586

Is there any other?


----------



## Nefarious1

Isn't there one of Jason, too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it viewers choice?


----------



## Nefarious1

Can't you ever just make a decision??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you having problems too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it always a problem when you're involved?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol, Is that what you really think?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does smoke come out of your ears when you try to think?


----------



## BooGirl666

Is it raining in here or is that just your brain storm?


----------



## Nefarious1

Is that really a worm in your nose?!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do worms choke on brain smoke?


----------



## skullboy

Do smoking worms kill brain cells?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that what you have packed in that bowl?


----------



## skullboy

It isn't illegal yet is it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You're safe given that Skullboy is your Indian name, right?


----------



## skullboy

are you a lawyer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does a fire keep you warm too or just hate?


----------



## skullboy

Just hate,doesn't fire burn you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What makes you think everything in this world that you have can't be taken away?


----------



## skullboy

Are you a criminal coming to burgle me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know that I live each day like it might be my last?


----------



## skullboy

I did not,ever had that dream where you are on a motorcycle going the wrong way in traffic at high speeds,with a boom box blasting death metal and as you hit a semi head on you wake up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you read my thoughts?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying I am ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I call the mind reading police to report you?


----------



## Hella

If they are mind reading police, why do you need to call them, can't they just read your thoughts and show up?


----------



## skullboy

Why Do Wee Need The Police,are You Thinking Illegal Thoughts?


----------



## Nefarious1

Not illegal, but do dirty thoughts count?


----------



## morgan8586

Does it depend on how dirty your thoughts are?


----------



## Nefarious1

Isn't it supposed to be the dirtier the better?


----------



## Koumajutsu

arent the dirty ones the best thoughts?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why am I thinking about dirty martinis?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying it is too early for a beverage?


----------



## Nefarious1

Are you buying the first round?


----------



## skullboy

Are you gonna make the long drive?


----------



## morgan8586

Who said I was driving?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Where are you going?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't JT's place be closer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If I turn out the lights and hide, will you go away?


----------



## skullboy

If I wear my night vision will I see you peeking out the window?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you really think turning the lights off would work?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What more do I have to do?


----------



## Nefarious1

Have you even done anything yet?


----------



## Koumajutsu

couldnt you just leave before they got there?


----------



## Fangs

Now where is the fun in that? :>


----------



## skullboy

Why would you leave,don't you like free beer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Free beer, are you sure?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wait, you're all bringing me free beer as a sacrifice?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought we were sacrificing you to get your beer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that anyway to treat someone during the holidays?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought this was your idea?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you see a lightbulb over my head?


----------



## Nefarious1

So is that where all the smoke was coming from? hehehe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought that was from Skullboy's pipe?


----------



## Nefarious1

Hey skullboy?! You gonna share that pipe this way???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where does the line start?


----------



## Nefarious1

It starts behind me!!!! I mean, it starts behind me, doesn't it? LOL

*get the point??* LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I forgot where I started, are you first?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So what time is this mad mob, torches in hand, going to approach Castle Thunder?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I lost my map, where is it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can't you use your sense of smell to find your way to me?


----------



## Nefarious1

Oh my Johnny, is that you that smells like that??? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought so....did I say that old loud?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that be a yes if I heard you?


----------



## morgan8586

what if I cant hear?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Could I yell the directions really REALLY loud?


----------



## morgan8586

Why?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why not?


----------



## morgan8586

where?


----------



## Hella

and With whom?


----------



## Bone Dancer

who cares?


----------



## Hella

Didn't you want all the details?


----------



## Nefarious1

About what?


----------



## Hella

I don't remember what we were talking about, do you?


----------



## Nefarious1

Wasn't it about that one thing that happened that one time to that one person at that one place??

LOL


----------



## Hella

Oh right, I remember now...whatever happened to him?


----------



## Nefarious1

Didn't he fall off a 20 story building trying to catch his dog?


----------



## Hella

What kind of dog did he have?


----------



## morgan8586

What was his dogs name again?


----------



## Hella

It's on the tip of my tongue, Didn't it start with an R?


----------



## morgan8586

Im not sure, can someone help us?


----------



## Hella

Do you think they would charge us for their help?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think it would be more than a dollar?


----------



## Hella

betting so, do you think we could afford more than $1?


----------



## morgan8586

I have $.23, how much do you have?


----------



## Nefarious1

I have enough for the help, wasn't it Rover?


----------



## Hella

It could be...but the real question I think now is did he catch the dog?


----------



## morgan8586

Did you change your avatar?


----------



## Hella

no, but do you think I should?


----------



## morgan8586

Have you had it long?


----------



## Hella

Since I joined the board, know of any good places to find a new one?


----------



## morgan8586

Have you ever tried www.avatarsdb.com?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Is that a good place to find excellent avatars?
*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why the hell did I eat all that food yesterday?


----------



## DeadSpider

Did you have a most flavorsome feast?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did I really have two feasts of beast?


----------



## morgan8586

Have you eaten all the leftovers yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I feed the left overs to the bears behind the house?


----------



## morgan8586

Do bears taste good?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I deep fry one and let ya know?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think you can fit him into the kettle?


----------



## Peanut5150

Wouldn't bear be better Bar-b-q'ed?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you want to catch one and let us all know?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you share once you had him cooked?


----------



## Hella

How would you cook him?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you miss the Food Network special yesterday on bear cookin?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bear cookin'? is that cookin' without my boxers on?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If it is, you'd better be really really careful around the boiling oil, dontcha think?


----------



## Hella

DO you think it would be safer if the bear was grilled?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like my question better, don't you? LOL


----------



## Hella

LOL, it was a good question, but do you know how to remove that visual image from my brain now?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we get Vlad to do a Group Buy on that brain surgery?


----------



## Hella

LMAO..lol Do you think my insurance would cover such a thing?


----------



## Nefarious1

I suppose it would depend on if your insurance had a lobotomy clause, wouldn't it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would it be cheaper if you all came over and I used a hammer and nails?


----------



## Hella

Don't you think that is a bit primitive?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think it will hurt?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will my simple caveman mind understand that it hurts?


----------



## morgan8586

Can we conduct some tests?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I have a volunteer?


----------



## morgan8586

Is anyone really that stupid?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you really have to ask that question?


----------



## morgan8586

Whats wrong with the question that I asked?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it right to draft test guinea pigs for my hammer technique?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think we can skip the animal trials and go straight to testing on humans?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody in mind? :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

I have a list, do you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you checking it twice?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you know who's been naughty or nice?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do the naughty ones on your list get coal?


----------



## morgan8586

What if I rewarded the naughty and punished the good?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't that the way it should be?


----------



## Nefarious1

Wouldn't it be totally insane if we just punished everyone for being human!?!?!? LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Isnt that what hell is for?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why the hell did I come to work today?


----------



## morgan8586

Was it for the money?


----------



## Nefarious1

Or was it to not get fired?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would they get rid of me if I set fire to my office?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you crazy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I crazy if I yell fire in a movie theater?


----------



## morgan8586

Whats the circumstances?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't circumstances all beyond your control?


----------



## morgan8586

Does it depend if im the master of my universe?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wait, are you He- Man?


----------



## morgan8586

If I am He-Man, does that make you Skelator?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can I be She-ra?


----------



## morgan8586

Any takers on Beast-man or Mer-man?


----------



## Hella

What are we talking about?


----------



## morgan8586

You dont remember the famous He-man and the Masters of the Universe cartoon from the 80's?


----------



## Hella

I do remember them..lol don't you know I was being lazy and wanted someone to tell me what has transpired while I have been away from the game? ..lol


----------



## morgan8586

Why did I not know this?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Were you busy preparing for the coming apocolypse?


----------



## morgan8586

Does stockpiling food and ammo count as being busy?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Only if you just started, besides do you really want to live through that?


----------



## Nefarious1

Wouldn't it be wierd if the whole world exploded and you were the only one left?


----------



## skullboy

Why would it be wierd,haven't you ever been alone?


----------



## dynoflyer

Can they hear you scream in space?


----------



## skullboy

Can who hear you scream?,The voices?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do the voices ever get hoarse from screaming in your head?


----------



## Fangs

Hmmm.... I don't think so, can you wait for a minute while I ask them? :>


----------



## morgan8586

Why is the voice in my head named Oscar Meyer and why wont he stop telling me the name of his baloney?


----------



## skullboy

Why doesn't the head phones drown out the voices?


----------



## morgan8586

Where are we again?


----------



## skullboy

And why are we in a handbasket?


----------



## morgan8586

Is this what Hell looks like?


----------



## skullboy

Why wont they stop singing xmas carols,are they trying to make me crazy?


----------



## morgan8586

Who are "they"?


----------



## skullboy

Cant you hear them?


----------



## morgan8586

Hear who?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did Morgan turn into an owl?


----------



## skullboy

Would said owl have one eye?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do the eyes have it?


----------



## skullboy

Would the eyes act as speakers for the voices?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do the voices have eyes that are always watching us?


----------



## skullboy

Can the voices hear?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think they can smell for sure, don't you?


----------



## skullboy

What would they smell,burning brain cells?


----------



## morgan8586

What did we decide on who "they" are?


----------



## Hella

Could they be the ones we never hear from?


----------



## morgan8586

Are they like long lost relatives?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there a way I can ship most of my wife's family to the Lost island?


----------



## morgan8586

You dont love your wifes family?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have I ever said anything that would suggest I did?


----------



## morgan8586

You didn't like the sweatshirt car rag they gave you for xmas?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did I mention her parents are divorced and I like her mom and new husband, but not the dad who gave me the rag?


----------



## morgan8586

Will he fit into a crate that you can ship to lost island?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I just fly over with a helicopter and drop him on his head?


----------



## morgan8586

Can you fly a helicopter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sure, why not? :googly: :googly: :googly:


----------



## morgan8586

Want to borrow mine?


----------



## skullboy

I know you don't know me,but can I borrow it,I only need it for a 20 mile flight?Will small explosive devices fit in it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you be sure not to fly over my house?


----------



## skullboy

I would not do that to some one I like would I?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I be sure, given that this post was number 666 for you? :devil:


----------



## skullboy

Now I am on 669 do you feel better?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know I'd feel better if I was a home drinkin a beer?


----------



## skullboy

Do you feel better knowing that I am?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You had to rub it in, didn't you?


----------



## skullboy

Would it help if I drank another one for you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will one do it for a growing boy like me?


----------



## skullboy

I am unaware of your size and or abilities,what would be the required quantities I would need to consume so you could enjoy the buzz I am partaking in for you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How many cases or kegs did you say you had?


----------



## skullboy

You can't be that big,can you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know I am of legendary mythical proportions?


----------



## Hella

Are you telling tall tales again JT? :devil:


----------



## Fangs

Doesn't everyone tell tall tales? hehehe :>


----------



## morgan8586

Do we all lie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know my middle name is Cthulhu?


----------



## Fangs

Are you telling the truth?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is the rain really bad or is it just me?


----------



## TearyThunder

It's raining?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think it stopped, or did I go deaf?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can you hear me?


----------



## Spooklights

Do you think I can hear you from here?


----------



## Hella

Is that like the commercial?? 

can you hear me now?


----------



## Peanut5150

shouldn't that be can you SEE me now?


----------



## Hella

Don't you think it would hard to see someone if you can't locate them?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Could you use a divining rod to find them, along with some water?


----------



## skullboy

If we find them can we beat them to death with the rod?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I take that rod with me when I start Christmas shopping today?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't I have it reserved?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you wish you had a reserved parking space wherever you drove and then parked?


----------



## dynoflyer

Have I mentioned, "Cars Suck"?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you know I only park as far as the eye can see?


----------



## Nefarious1

But how far can your eye see?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How far away are the stars?


----------



## dynoflyer

Do you feel you have to put up more outdoor Christmas lights than your neighbors?


----------



## Otaku

No, but my wife does.


----------



## Hella

Otaku, Do you understand how the Questions game is played?..lol


----------



## morgan8586

Does he understand the words coming out of my mouth?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can you read lips?


----------



## morgan8586

Can you predict the future?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you can't, do you want to borrow my Crystal Ball of Chandu and divine your fates?


----------



## skullboy

Could I use the Magic 8 Ball, Johnny?


----------



## morgan8586

Did it tell you anything good?


----------



## Bodybagging

was it MY magic 8ball?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it always about YOUR balls? LOL


----------



## Hella

What if you don't have balls?


----------



## dynoflyer

How would you play jacks?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And do you think jack would mind?


----------



## Hella

Am I supposed to play with Jack's Balls?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you really want to?


----------



## Hella

Don't you think that would depend on who Jack is?


----------



## morgan8586

Is my name Jack?


----------



## slimy

Why does it always have to be about Jack?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will Jill object to others playing with Jack's balls?


----------



## skullboy

Does Jill need some company?


----------



## dynoflyer

Can Jill mend a broken crown?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are still talking about jack's balls?


----------



## skullboy

Is Jill a welder?


----------



## Nefarious1

Can you tell me more about Jack's balls?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If Jack cross dressed and attended a Chrismas Ball, would he call himself Jackie?


----------



## skullboy

Could he tea bag himself then?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you like green tea?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't he have to be pretty flexible?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean to pour the tea at the ball?


----------



## skullboy

So is he playing with a ball or dancing at one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Or is he playing with a ball while dancing?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that illegal in several states?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Moonshine's still illegal right?


----------



## skullboy

Where did moonshine come in?Is he rubbing his balls with it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't that burn?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't moonshine burn goin down?


----------



## skullboy

Is moonshine jacks new girlfriend?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't Moonshine sound like a stripper's name?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know any strippers?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I refuse to answer on the grounds that it might incriminate me in future criminal or civil proceedings?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

only if it makes you feel guilty?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I feel guilty drinkin moonshine and shootin my gun at the moon?


----------



## skullboy

Why would you shoot the moon,what did it ever do to you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know that the moon taunts me and thinks it's superior to all of us?


----------



## skullboy

Does the moon speak to you also?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't we all lunatics?


----------



## skullboy

Doesn't that word offend some criminally ill people?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you really give a f&$^?


----------



## skullboy

Shouldn't we refer to them as mentally challenged individuals?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you care what other people think?


----------



## skullboy

Shouldn't we all try to make the world a better place?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I help my wife, who thinks I'm a lunatic, make dinner?


----------



## skullboy

Would that make both of you happy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is anyone on this planet happy?


----------



## skullboy

Doesn't only matter that she is happy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you say happy in any foreign languages?


----------



## skullboy

Why don't you understand english?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why are you cranky?


----------



## skullboy

I wouldn't yell at you,would I?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Could I hear your screams from here?


----------



## skullboy

Yes,would that keep you awake?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does the Sandman control our sleep?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How does he do that?


----------



## Nefarious1

Doesn't the sandman control dreams?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think he watches our naughty dreams?


----------



## Nefarious1

Well how else is he supposed to get his?!


----------



## slimy

Who do you have naughty dreams about?


----------



## skullboy

What about Mrs.sandman?


----------



## Nefarious1

Mostly men and wouldn't it be fun if we all wrote stories about our naughty dreams?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't we need to start a new thread for that?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you think Zombie-F would let it slide? LOL

(especially since he's read my stories before) LOL


----------



## skullboy

Could that be a special chat night?


----------



## Nefarious1

LMFAO

Wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## skullboy

Would that be an invitation only type chat? 
(I think some of the writers here would get alot of material)


----------



## Nefarious1

That would be best, don't you think?

(a lot of material but I don't think for writing.) lmao


----------



## skullboy

Would we let JT in on it?


----------



## Nefarious1

I think he'd be pissed if we didn't, don't you?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think the chat room would get very,very crowded that night?


----------



## Nefarious1

Absolutely! Exactly how many people do you think would want to come?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't everyone want to come?


----------



## Nefarious1

Should we ask?


----------



## skullboy

shouldn't that be spelled cum?


----------



## Nefarious1

You ARE a bad boy, aren't you skull??  LOL


----------



## skullboy

Could I just be good at spelling?


----------



## Nefarious1

You don't really think that is the case, do you? lol


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe I just happen to have a dictionary sitting here?


----------



## Nefarious1

I would but are you sure that is the proof needed to argue your "grammatical error" argument?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe it's one of my other personalities?


----------



## Nefarious1

Can you believe how hard it is for me to keep coming, I mean, cumming up with questions? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Can you believe I am only doing it to aquire the holy grail of post whore status?(Then I can die a happy man.)


----------



## Nefarious1

I can believe that and do you realize that all I am doing is just trying to help you out?!?!?  lol


----------



## skullboy

Yes,You were not just wasting time at work?


----------



## Nefarious1

lmao Did you know that I had a state job and all there is to do is waste time?


----------



## skullboy

I now have 916 posts,did you know Ducati had a 916?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this a strange thing?


----------



## morgan8586

Why is that strange?


----------



## Hella

Aren't most of the things we talk about here strange?


----------



## skullboy

I did not say it was strange,but it is a question.am I correct?


----------



## Bodybagging

If I were to assume that you were correct would that in turn make me correct as well?


----------



## skullboy

Do we really need to judge right and wrong?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why do judges in England wear those ugly powdered wigs?


----------



## morgan8586

What are those wigs made of?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't they made out of naughty kids like Skullboy?


----------



## skullboy

Are you calling me a kid, young man?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you make a good wig?


----------



## skullboy

My skin may be too thin according to what I am told,wouldn't I make a better lampshade?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What am I going to do with more human skin lampshades?


----------



## skullboy

Have you ever heard of e-bay?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would they make good stocking stuffers for family and friends?


----------



## skullboy

Would my skin make nice xmas stockings?(Grey hair might be a nice accent.)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we use you to make stockings for women?


----------



## skullboy

They would need to be skinny,wouldn't they?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anybody stay skinny eating all the food and cookies over Christmas?


----------



## skullboy

How do people do the binge a purge thing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are we talkin about binge drinkin?


----------



## skullboy

Why would you purge perfectlly good achohol from your system?


----------



## Hellrazor

How would one go about purging perfectly good alcohol from ones system?


----------



## skullboy

Would one use a finger down thier throat?


----------



## morgan8586

would two fingers make things go faster?


----------



## Nefarious1

Don't you find that just sticking your toothbrush down your throat the easiest?


----------



## morgan8586

Why are we discussing this again?


----------



## Nefarious1

Did it ever stop being discussed?


----------



## morgan8586

Will the discussion ever stop?


----------



## Nefarious1

Are you going to change the subject?


----------



## Hellrazor

To what should the subject change?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why does the forrest keep looking at me like that?


----------



## Nefarious1

Isn't it because you have that disorder where you think you're a tree?? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did the trees tell the moon to also follow me?


----------



## Nefarious1

Wasn't that the sandman?? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought it was YOU peeping in from the woods?


----------



## Nefarious1

Uhhh.. Do you think I am some kind of voyeur or something??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can i quote you?


----------



## Nefarious1

I think you can, can't you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nefarious1 Asked "Do you think I am some kind of voyeur or something??"


----------



## skullboy

Can I vote for the something option?Do I press 1 or 2?


----------



## morgan8586

What if I have a rotary phone?


----------



## skullboy

If you have a rotary phone would that make you old?


----------



## morgan8586

How about outdated?


----------



## Nefarious1

Should I be completely offended by skullboy's comment?


----------



## skullboy

Nope ,can't I be older than most?


----------



## Nefarious1

Of course you can.. Can you tell me what you think "something" is?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you an old man?


----------



## skullboy

Is a peeping tom(or TAM) different from a voyer?


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO A peeping Tam.. I like that one. Is that what we should call women voyeurs from now on? LOL  

We can just name it after me. Awesome... LOL


----------



## morgan8586

You like to watch? Interesting......


----------



## skullboy

perhaps you should type
Can we name it after me?(questions)


----------



## Nefarious1

Isn't watching more innocent than doing?  LOL


----------



## morgan8586

what fun is innocent?


----------



## Nefarious1

Nefarious1 said:


> Is that what we should call women voyeurs from now on? LOL


I did ask a question in all that... see?

Am I misunderstanding your question?


----------



## Nefarious1

I don't know, shouldn't you ask someone who's innocent? LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Is innocent an endangered species?


----------



## skullboy

Nefarious1 said:


> I don't know, shouldn't you ask someone who's innocent? LOL


Sorry just sprayed beer out my nose laughing.

I will just call you tam-tam,will that be OK?


----------



## Nefarious1

Is innocent and animal? lol


----------



## Nefarious1

That would be fine. 

Why do you want to call me Tam-Tam? lol


----------



## skullboy

Could it be the beer talking?


----------



## Nefarious1

Hey hey hey... Aren't you supposed to be making me feel special?? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Do I know how to make a woman feel special?


----------



## Nefarious1

I am gonna answer... Yes! Am I right?


----------



## skullboy

HA,Does a woman smile when she is happy?


----------



## Nefarious1

Depends on what kind of "happy" it is... Do men smile when they are making women happy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that like work?


----------



## skullboy

Have you ever enjoyed work that much?


----------



## Nefarious1

Yup! Have you?


----------



## skullboy

Am I confused?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Are we still talking about smiling?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As long as SB isn't smiling at me! LMAO
You aren't , right?


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> Are we still talking about smiling?


How many wines have you had today?


----------



## Death's Door

Wine? Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## Nefarious1

Wanna go get a drink with me, Da Weiner?


----------



## Bone Dancer

If not, then what else are you talking about?


----------



## Nefarious1

I don't know, what do you want to talk about?


----------



## Death's Door

What? We can't come up with any thing to talk about?


----------



## skullboy

Can we talk about tam-tam being a voyer?


----------



## Death's Door

What the hell's that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You want to long or short story?


----------



## skullboy

Are you asking what a tam-tam is?


----------



## Nefarious1

nefarious1 = Tam-Tam. My name is Tammy.  A voyeur is someone who likes to watch... 

Does that answer all questions? LOL


----------



## skullboy

How did you get so smart?


----------



## Nefarious1

Luck I guess. LOL

Are you glad I'm that smart? lol


----------



## skullboy

Are you smart cause you work at a school?


----------



## Nefarious1

Errrmmm... Wouldn't I be smarter if I were going to the school rather than working at it? lol


----------



## skullboy

Do you own the school?


----------



## Nefarious1

LMFAO

Could you imagine if I owned the University of Florida??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why does my stomach hurt so much?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you have to poo? (hey! it's an honest question! LOL)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think that I am dying?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you think that I think that you think that you are dying?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would dying solve everyone's problems or make them worse?


----------



## Hella

What kind of question is that?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it a honest question?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you have more havoc to induce on people before you go?


----------



## skullboy

JT,Wasn't I next in line for death?Who would talk metal with me if you went away?+2 :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What is that tap tap tapping at my study door?


----------



## skullboy

You can hear that too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you see it?


----------



## skullboy

Are you watching an ebay ad?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you the one selling his soul on ebay?


----------



## Nefarious1

Why do I feel like I am in some kind of wierd gothic movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that film for sale on ebay?


----------



## Nefarious1

Is Ebay the only place you shop?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you believe I've never used it?


----------



## Nefarious1

Not really... lol Don't you find ebaying fun?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why don't you believe me?


----------



## Nefarious1

Because EVERYONE has bought something off Ebay, haven't they?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does this add to my status as a social misfit?


----------



## skullboy

Could I also be a misfit for never buying on ebay?(Its a trust thing)Can we go to the land of misfit toys?


----------



## slimy

Why don't I fit in?


----------



## Bone Dancer

You really want to fit in with these people?


----------



## skullboy

since you don't fit in,have you tried to force it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would that leave stretch marks?


----------



## skullboy

Don't stretch marks tell a story like a tatoo?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Were not talking about skid marks, right?


----------



## skullboy

Are you driving a car now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good question, what do you think?


----------



## skullboy

How would you be online?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you crash and die, can I buy your remains?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't free be better?


----------



## skullboy

If I die can I will my post count to someone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will you write that into your will?


----------



## skullboy

Why wouldn't we?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think JT needs help?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm making SB into a lampshade, what are you good for FE?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't he a pro wrestler?


----------



## skullboy

JT,Will my private parts be the pull chord for the lamp?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you out of your fraggin mind?


----------



## skullboy

Is the lamp not that large?


----------



## morgan8586

Will your skull be an ashtray?


----------



## skullboy

Could my pelvis bone be used as a serving tray for Turkeys at Thanksgiving?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Could we stuff the skull bong with your hair and smoke it?


----------



## morgan8586

can I wear your flayed skin like a scarf


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is anybody else gettin' hungry?


----------



## morgan8586

Do people taste like chicken?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why is that chicken hiding under my bed?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it fried or baked?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you believe it is in spectral form and talks backwards?


----------



## skullboy

Could it the ghost of one of your past chicken parm meals?


----------



## morgan8586

Did someone say chicken parm?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't steak be better?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doesn't bacon and eggs sound good too?


----------



## skullboy

Would eggs cause us to be haunted by chickens as well?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I send them to your basement to live out their ghostly existences?


----------



## skullboy

Can they survive under a chair?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would that be better than being the subject of Kermit's untoward advances?


----------



## skullboy

Is it wrong?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Want to see a pic of Frosty the Snowman and Rudolph in compromising positions?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe I have pics of a frosty on frosty act?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How come I know you're telling the truth?


----------



## skullboy

Is that an appropriate way to put it or were you offended?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think my coworkers find me offensive?


----------



## skullboy

I can't say,does that please you?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Do you want him to be pleased?


----------



## skullboy

I believe everyone here should be happy as a clam,don't you?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Are you saying that you'd rather be a clam?


----------



## skullboy

I can't give my original question,so

Wouldn't the world be a better place if no one screwed with anyone else?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How do you know if a clam is happy?


----------



## skullboy

Clam=pearl,pearl=money,money=clam=happy,understand?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Don't pearls come from oysters? Or are they from clams too?


----------



## skullboy

Aren't clams another word for money?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Clams and cabbage are money right?


----------



## skullboy

Do you enjoy eating clams?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Aren't they also ingredients one could use in soup?


----------



## skullboy

Would you enjoy a clam in your soup?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't the clam squirt soup in Curley's eyes when they went to the fancy dinner party?


----------



## skullboy

Does that make worry that they will have soup at your party?


----------



## TearyThunder

Were you at that party?


----------



## skullboy

Did you forget my invite?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You're having a party?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you check your spam folder for the invite?


----------



## skullboy

Why would I put spam in a folder?


----------



## TearyThunder

How about bologna then?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What is bologna made out of?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it made out of old members from the forum who don't post anymore?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it inspired by Soylant Green?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know I turned green the last time I ate clams at my office Christmas party?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

have you eatin' them since?


----------



## skullboy

eatin who?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is something eating you SB?


----------



## skullboy

if i answer would that be considered a negative comment?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should you plead the Fifth? Or maybe drink a fifth?


----------



## skullboy

Would it be OK if I did both?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if you had to choose?


----------



## Hella

What am I choosing between?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did Skullboy pass out?


----------



## Hella

Do you think that a fifth of whatever would have that effect?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It would knock me out! How about you?


----------



## Hella

probably totally knock me on my ass..lol But do you think it would be fun?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

At the time, yes...How would you feel in the morning?


----------



## Hella

Don't we both know that already from experience?


----------



## morgan8586

What if your a slow learner?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that because you are stubborn?


----------



## morgan8586

Why am I stubborn?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know?


----------



## skullboy

Could I be too stubborn to pass out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this mean you did?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where did he go?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't he hang out here drinking with JT?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did I miss it?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What happened?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is there video?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Were the police involved?


----------



## TearyThunder

Will it be on the news?


----------



## skullboy

Will you believe I rarely pass out,no matter how much i drink?Would you further believe I rarely have hangovers from drinking?(Maybe i am in constant state of intoxication)


----------



## Nefarious1

I believe that fuzzy bunnies and butterflies make everything ok, don't you? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is there a pink elephant in there somewhere?


----------



## Bone Dancer

So is drinking the only sport you know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cool! Drinking is a sport?


----------



## Hella

Didn't you know that already FE?


----------



## Bone Dancer

He thought it was a hobby, didnt you FE?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't it be considered more of a passion?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't you think that for FE it borders on an occupation?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Would that be an occupational hazard?


----------



## Bone Dancer

He would need a safty belt wouldn't he?


----------



## TearyThunder

How about a hard hat?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And how about an orange vest?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would a bib be appropiate?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would steel-toed boots be a good idea too?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And how about some of those orange cones too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are the cones for sitting on or just for looks?


----------



## Jack Reaper

You mean they aren't edible?


----------



## Bone Dancer

That wouldn't be comfortable would it, would a orange barrel with a flasher light be better?


----------



## Hella

Do you think that is more comfortable?


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't the light be in the way?


----------



## dynoflyer

Would it show the way?


----------



## Nefarious1

Or would it lead you down the path of destruction?


----------



## skullboy

would a candle work?


----------



## Nefarious1

Are you serious?


----------



## skullboy

Do I sound like I am joking?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do I sound like I am serious? lol


----------



## skullboy

Are you serious even when not at work?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does seriously silly count?


----------



## morgan8586

Why be serious about anything?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are there not some things that you should be serious about?


----------



## morgan8586

Shouldnt some things just be ignored all together?


----------



## Hella

What things do you want to ignore?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you really want to hear my problems?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can we compare?


----------



## skullboy

Can I have a drink and just watch you compare?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't we both drink?


----------



## skullboy

Is there enough beer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you buying?


----------



## skullboy

Sure,Why not?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good deal, is this going to be an all day event!


----------



## skullboy

I'll start and be waiting for you,have you left yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wait, how come I wasn't informed of said free grog?


----------



## skullboy

Were you paying attention?


----------



## morgan8586

Was I too busy drinking free beer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did SB pass out again, rendering him unable to respond?


----------



## skullboy

Did I pass out and not realize it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did Morg get there yet to check on you?


----------



## skullboy

Is he driving a UPS truck?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did he ship himself overnight in a giant box to get there faster?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I know how to drive?


----------



## skullboy

Do you really think that would be faster?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How the hell did Morgan get out of the box?


----------



## skullboy

Can I use sharp objects to open said "BOX"?


----------



## morgan8586

hmdhjf hsfshjs sklhlskfhfsjh lksksdff (Is it getting stuffy in here?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you find him inside?


----------



## skullboy

Why is the box empty?


----------



## morgan8586

Why dont you turn around?


----------



## skullboy

Should I close my eyes too?


----------



## morgan8586

Will you feel anything?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying you are a female?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I leave the room and let you two be alone?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you have a sharper knife in the kitchen?


----------



## skullboy

Would the ax in the garage work?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I need to ship myself out there and break up this fight?


----------



## morgan8586

do you have a chainsaw?


----------



## skullboy

If you come will you help put the new tires on my truck?


----------



## morgan8586

can I use your skull as a hood ornament?


----------



## skullboy

why does everyone want to use MY skull?


----------



## morgan8586

Is there anything finer than the skull of a boy?


----------



## skullboy

Will my answer get edited?


----------



## morgan8586

Who watchs the watchers?


----------



## Nefarious1

Can anyone tell me what is finer than the skull of a boy? (i'd like hear this one) LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lots o' money?


----------



## morgan8586

lots and lots o'money?


----------



## skullboy

Nefarious1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is finer than the skull of a boy? (i'd like hear this one) LOL


Can I send you a PM?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you two need some private time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can me you and Morg rob a bank and split the cash?


----------



## skullboy

Cant this be a group thing?


----------



## morgan8586

4 way equal split?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean the heist or the hijinx?


----------



## Nefarious1

Anyone can send me a PM, can't they?


----------



## skullboy

would happiness prevail?


----------



## morgan8586

what is happiness?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you be happy if I PM'd you my picture?


----------



## skullboy

Have you ever read a story?


----------



## Nefarious1

Isn't it getting a PM stating what is better than a boy's skull? lol


----------



## skullboy

Nefarious1 said:


> Isn't it getting a PM stating what is better than a boy's skull? lol


Wouldn't that answer make you laugh?


----------



## morgan8586

What is better than skullboys skull?


----------



## Nefarious1

Doesn't it depend on what the answer is?


----------



## skullboy

Could I be a stand up full size bong?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why are you always trying to get us to smoke?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't you start that?


----------



## Nefarious1

You don't have to get me to try to start, could you please just pass the bong this way?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think if you skipped school you would reach post whore status sooner?


----------



## Nefarious1

Errrmmm.. School? Isn't this my job at a school?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that what I meant?


----------



## Nefarious1

If I misunderstood will you please forgive me?


----------



## skullboy

Do I look like an almighty being?


----------



## Nefarious1

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## skullboy

Remember the whole forgivness thying?


----------



## Nefarious1

Yeah, I was apologizing for misunderstanding you and asking you to accept it, ok?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can i forgive you?


----------



## skullboy

Why not forget it and have a beverage,OK?Cheers


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it happy hour already?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't any hour you are drinkin a happy hour?


----------



## skullboy

Haven't you started yet??????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Am I falling behind?


----------



## skullboy

Can you catch up?


----------



## slimy

Isn't it 5 o'clock somewhere?


----------



## skullboy

Do you watch the clock that closely?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is your clock watching your every move, too, or is it just mine?


----------



## skullboy

Who said I could read a clock?(But it does speak to me once in awhile.)


----------



## Nefarious1

People that drink as much as you probably can't read clocks, can they? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does bar time count?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you know I don't go to bars?


----------



## Nefarious1

Don't you find bars to be just too expensive for what you simply can do at home?


----------



## skullboy

Amen,Aren't there less aholes at home?


----------



## slimy

What's wrong with being an a hole at home?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there an old folks home for retired a holes?


----------



## skullboy

did you say being an ahole or being in a hole?


----------



## Bone Dancer

can you be both?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you want to toss all aholes into a hole, douse 'em with gas and light it up?


----------



## Bone Dancer

So do you think about stuff like that often?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think you may have some issues to work thru?


----------



## slimy

Should we talk them out, or act on the issues?


----------



## skullboy

Could we drink around the burning blaze of a holes?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean like a bonfire?


----------



## skullboy

Should I bring the marshmellows?


----------



## Death's Door

Could I bring the brandy to keep warm?


----------



## skullboy

Is brandy the drink of choice at a public burning?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can I bring the matches?


----------



## skullboy

Could we all hold torches like in the movies?


----------



## Nefarious1

Is there going to be a ritualistic killing?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Nefarious1

Are you bringing the sacrifitial virgin?


----------



## skullboy

Can you tell me where to find one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Couldn't I pretend to be a virgin or is it too late ofr that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think its to late, don't you?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know?


----------



## slimy

Don't you remember the video?


----------



## skullboy

How did I miss that?


----------



## morgan8586

Why must we die?


----------



## skullboy

Did you want to live forever?


----------



## morgan8586

Whats wrong wanting to be immortal?


----------



## skullboy

Would coming back as a ghost count?


----------



## morgan8586

Can I come back as a zombie instead?


----------



## skullboy

Sure,but only cause we like you.Wouldn't a ghost be more fun?


----------



## morgan8586

Wouldnt it depend on the type of ghost?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you think walking thru walls would be fun?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont you think lumbering down the street, eating someones brains would be even better?


----------



## skullboy

Do you really think you could find enough brains to keep you from starving in this world of idiots?


----------



## Nefarious1

What's up?


----------



## skullboy

If santa came back as a zombie would he fly around on xmas sucking the brains of all the children he used to give presents to?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can zombies fly?


----------



## skullboy

couldnt he still use his sled with sheer motorized instinct?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you think that hippopotamuses like me too?


----------



## skullboy

were you ever mean to them?


----------



## slimy

How come you don't like crocodiles or rhinocerouses?


----------



## morgan8586

Why dont "they" like me?


----------



## skullboy

Could they like you but be afraid to show emotions?


----------



## slightlymad

Do they have emotions to share?


----------



## skullboy

Don't all living things want to feel the love of another like being?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does underware count?


----------



## slightlymad

Does FE's living underwear truly have a life of its own?


----------



## skullboy

Do you by living underwear at Victorias secrets?


----------



## Nefarious1

I don't think so... But can't you get them from the mad scientist at the mall?


----------



## skullboy

I think our mad scientist closed,couldn't I buy them from the bum by the river who lives under the tracks?


----------



## slimy

Is living underware worth going under the tracks to get?


----------



## morgan8586

Why?


----------



## skullboy

If you order them online will they deliver themselves?


----------



## morgan8586

How?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Morgan, have ordered a pair for yourself?


----------



## slightlymad

If they deliver themselves do you have to buy the the ticket?


----------



## morgan8586

When?


----------



## skullboy

couldn't they walk?


----------



## morgan8586

What?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is Morgan playing the "I don't know what you're talking about card"?


----------



## skullboy

Does talking about underwear embarrass him?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is he sensitive to underware converstaions?


----------



## skullboy

Are those new thongs hurting his genitals?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He's a thong wearer? HHHmmmm, interesting!


----------



## skullboy

doesn't everyone?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should you wear such items during winter? Burr.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think Morg wore a thong under his cammos while he was in the Army?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think he wore anything under his camos?


----------



## skullboy

isnt that called comacazie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it bad that our buddy isn't here to defend himself?


----------



## slimy

Isn't it better to make fun of him while he is away?


----------



## Hella

Do you know that he will be back at some point when you are not here and make fun of you too?


----------



## Nefarious1

Who are we making fun of?


----------



## Hella

You don't know either?


----------



## morgan8586

Huh?


----------



## skullboy

Have your underwear arrived yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did they show up at your house first?


----------



## skullboy

could they get through the snow without getting wet?


----------



## Nefarious1

Ummm... Why are all you boys talking about panties with each other?


----------



## skullboy

Is it wrong????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you really need to ask that question?


----------



## skullboy

You're talking to her,right?


----------



## Nefarious1

LOL

Does it really matter who any of us are talking to?


----------



## skullboy

Is talking to myself ok?


----------



## Nefarious1

Isn't that the only way to get good conversation?


----------



## slightlymad

And why are mens panties being discussed?


----------



## slimy

Are you freaked out talking about men's panties?


----------



## skullboy

Shall we talk about ladies undies now?


----------



## Nefarious1

I find that women talk about things that most would never imagine they talk about and especially the language that we use but do men ever talk about thier feelings and cry together at movies like women?


----------



## morgan8586

Men cry?


----------



## skullboy

Is it ok to weep if you run out of beer?


----------



## dynoflyer

Isn't a drive through liquor store just the best thing ever?


----------



## skullboy

Will a keg fit thru my window?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you see how easily men are manipulated? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Why do you say I am manipulated?I have both arms and legs.


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO Aren't you just a card today?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey Morg or SB can I move in with you guys?


----------



## skullboy

Do you mind a guy going thru your room every 10 minutes to get a beer?


----------



## Nefarious1

Or to go through your panties? LOL


----------



## skullboy

:googly: 
Do you really think I would peek in JT's panty drawer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anybody think I wear 'em? :devil:


----------



## Nefarious1

After all this drinkin tons of beer talk and panty talk, I have no other alternative but to believe you would don't you think? LOL


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you go commando?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What do you think?


----------



## dynoflyer

With the copious amounts of chilled, malt beverage consumed wouldn't you agree commando is the most efficient choice?


----------



## Nefarious1

I think I tend to agree with you but how can you go a whole day without wearing panties? 

The whole thought just doesn't even register. LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Panties?


----------



## slimy

Morgan, have you not been paying attention?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you think any respectable man would at least wear a banana hammock?


----------



## dynoflyer

If panties were edible, what flavor would they be?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn,t you guess chocolate?


----------



## slightlymad

But shouldnt they be chocolate for men (to wear) and beer flavored for the ladies


----------



## skullboy

Beer flavored undies,HMMM why didn't I think of that?


----------



## dynoflyer

But aren't the undies on this forum already beer flavored?


----------



## skullboy

Does your beer taste like urine?


----------



## morgan8586

What crap are you drinking?


----------



## slightlymad

On if they are FE's special pre-soaked panties

If they are per-soaked do you need id to purchase them?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You think I wear panties? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Got any pics?


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO I love this thread.. Don't you?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I really have a choice?


----------



## skullboy

How about you morg,got any pics of you in panties?


----------



## morgan8586

How much money you got?


----------



## Nefarious1

Wouldn't you rather just see him buck-nekkid? LOL


----------



## skullboy

What would it take?I am sure I could get donations.


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you like Hatebreed?

Defeatist is on right now... KNAC.com AWESOME online metal station FYI


----------



## skullboy

Love em,What is knac.com?


----------



## Nefarious1

To put this into a question.... lol

KNAC.com is an online radio station. It used to be the LEADING metal station in LA in the 80's and 90's and then when metal lost it's thunder with the public, the station went out of business. So to help all us metal junkies they got a new station and put it on the internet! And they play some of the most kick ass metal ever put out. Old, new, past, present, in the middle but IT IS ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL METAL!!! No mix of pop or punk or anything. Just beautiful beautiful metal!!! You go to KNAC.com and click listen to at the top. You WON'T be disappointed! I promise!!! Cool?

I did it! LOL


----------



## skullboy

I will check it out,master of puppets just came on ythe iopod.Do you likey?


----------



## Nefarious1

It's one of my ALL TIME favorites! I am listenin to Ozzy - Shot in the Dark right now.. You like Ozzy?


----------



## skullboy

Who doesn't?


----------



## Nefarious1

I don't know! Don't you think that metal is just the best music EVER?


----------



## skullboy

There are people who like that billy crap,right?


----------



## Nefarious1

Ever been to any good concerts?


----------



## skullboy

Lots of them,remember Metallica before crab man bass player?


----------



## dynoflyer

I wanna see Rammstein in Germany, dammit


----------



## skullboy

Du Hast?OR can I see Rammstein in germant y?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you seen the Trans Siberian Orchestra?


----------



## skullboy

Who cares?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

YOu saying you didn't?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Playing stupid?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying i am stupid


----------



## Bone Dancer

Does anybody need to?


----------



## skullboy

Bite me,is that what you meant?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did someone say bite?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did I just bite my tongue?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you bleeding too?


----------



## slightlymad

Why is everyone bleeding?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who said I was bleeding?


----------



## Hella

Why would you be bleeding?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it that time of the month?


----------



## TearyThunder

What's that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't you know that once a month Morg runs around biting the tongues out of other people's heads?


----------



## Nefarious1

What does he do with the tongues once they are collected?


----------



## morgan8586

Can you say "Make tongue sandwiches"?


----------



## dynoflyer

Mustard or ketchup on tongue sandwiches?


----------



## Spooklights

Is it smoked tongue?


----------



## morgan8586

does it really matter?


----------



## ScareShack

do we care what we really eat?


----------



## morgan8586

johnny933 did you get what I sent you?


----------



## ScareShack

no. where shall i look?


----------



## morgan8586

Have you checked your pm's lately?


----------



## ScareShack

yup, got it. Is he weird or are u?
lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that obvious by now?


----------



## ScareShack

should it be?


----------



## morgan8586

Why not?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do Morg and I have to explain it to ya?


----------



## ScareShack

why, do u want to?


----------



## Nefarious1

Don't you think that these questions are getting a bit to personal? lol


----------



## morgan8586

Why care?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you want the truth?


----------



## morgan8586

do I have a choice?


----------



## Nefarious1

You always have a choice... But would you believe that I just couldn't come up with a better question? lol


----------



## morgan8586

no?


----------



## Nefarious1

Then I don't think I can convince you of the truth, can I? lol


----------



## morgan8586

What is truth?


----------



## Fangs

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Does it really matter much in here?


----------



## slimy

Should I bet that is doesn't?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who cares?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't this supposed to be fun?


----------



## ScareShack

what is fun?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't that differ from person to person?


----------



## ScareShack

i quess, is that why its called fun to us?


----------



## skullboy

Do you call getting up early on Sunday fun?


----------



## TearyThunder

It's Sunday already?


----------



## ScareShack

yes, do you not have a concept of time?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't Sunday a day not a time?


----------



## ScareShack

isnt passing days the past, which isnt that a form of time?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't time measured with a clock and days measured on a calender?


----------



## ScareShack

isnt there a thing called a time machine, wouldnt using one also measure days as a form of time?


----------



## skullboy

Have you ever used one?Remember "THE FLY"?


----------



## Nefarious1

Are you guys just trying to see who can confuse who the most with thier questions?


----------



## skullboy

Are you confused?or am I?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I safe in guessing it's you SB?


----------



## skullboy

What are you trying to say?


----------



## Nefarious1

Isn't it that you are confusing? lol


----------



## skullboy

Isn't it easier to confuse a simpleton(me) than someone of greater knowledge?(Sorry for improper spelling)


----------



## Nefarious1

You spell fine... To tell you a secret about me, I am forever using dictionary.com to get correct spellings before I post. LOL

Don't you think that all people are easy to confuse regardless of intelligence?


----------



## skullboy

Could it have more to due with common sense?


----------



## Nefarious1

I think you just hit the nail on the head, SB, don't you?


----------



## skullboy

Now you are talking tools,why do you keep changing the subject?


----------



## Nefarious1

Isn't the answer obvious?? LOL


----------



## skullboy

If i was invisable could you see the words when i type?


----------



## Nefarious1

Wouldn't you need one of those invisible ink pens?


----------



## skullboy

Can you tell me where to purchase one?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Did you check the novelty shop?


----------



## ScareShack

did I go to a novelty shop?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you remember?


----------



## ScareShack

do i ever remember anything?


----------



## skullboy

Do you ever forget to come here?


----------



## ScareShack

should I forget to come here?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think electric handcuffs would work?


----------



## ScareShack

wouldnt that hurt?


----------



## skullboy

What if we covered them in fur?


----------



## Fangs

Didn't you know that they already come with fur on them? :devil:


----------



## dynoflyer

Where do the put the key?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe in the key hole? hehehe :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are we talking about fur and holes again?


----------



## Fangs

Isn't that a good thing? :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you gonna get me banned from the board???  :devil:


----------



## Fangs

(Sorry, I'm not trying to!!!!!) 
:devil: Should I behave myself?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Where's my buddy Morg??


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe I think I scared him away? :<


----------



## dynoflyer

Maybe he's handcuffed?


----------



## Fangs

Are you looking into my window? :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

My all the fuss about little old me? (oh my aching head...)


----------



## TearyThunder

Why wouldn't we fuss?


----------



## Fangs

Did you think we didn't care?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think I deserve all the attention?


----------



## Nefarious1

Come on, morg... You at least deserve the attention you are getting, don't you?


----------



## morgan8586

Think I have an inferior complex?


----------



## Hella

well do you or don't you?..


----------



## morgan8586

What do you think?


----------



## skullboy

Are we there yet?


----------



## Nefarious1

If we are, can we go home now?


----------



## skullboy

Have you completed your required tasks?


----------



## Nefarious1

Ummmm... What were they again?


----------



## skullboy

Could you ask one of your students?


----------



## Nefarious1

I have students?! LOL


----------



## skullboy

You are surrounded by them,aren't you?


----------



## morgan8586

Who is surrounded?


----------



## skullboy

Can you see tam-tam from there?


----------



## morgan8586

Not from the front porch,maybe from the bathroom window?


----------



## skullboy

Have you tried on your tippy toes?


----------



## morgan8586

Should I wear my glasses?


----------



## skullboy

Do you mean your beer goggles?


----------



## Nefarious1

*waves hands frantically*

Can you see me now??


----------



## skullboy

Why are you trying to fly?Where are you going?


----------



## ScareShack

i flying, where im I going?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is he going up, up and away?


----------



## Hella

Where else would you go if you are flying?


----------



## morgan8586

Is dropping like a rock the same as flying?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Does flying imply some degree of control?


----------



## ScareShack

what excately is control?


----------



## slightlymad

And will she let you have control?


----------



## skullboy

On your trip would you like to stop for a beer?


----------



## ScareShack

are we aloud to have beer on this trip?


----------



## skullboy

Are you going on a trip if there is NO beer?


----------



## ScareShack

arent we going on a trip to go Get the beer?


----------



## skullboy

And what are we supposed to do till then?


----------



## ScareShack

what time are we going on this trip?


----------



## skullboy

is now too soon?


----------



## dynoflyer

Are we there yet?


----------



## skullboy

Wow,all these people do you think we need more beer?


----------



## Nefarious1

Can I have whiskey instead?


----------



## skullboy

Do you have enough for the whole class?


----------



## morgan8586

Do we have to invite everyone?


----------



## skullboy

Should I stay home?


----------



## Nefarious1

Is the party at your house?


----------



## skullboy

What time?


----------



## Nefarious1

Does now sound ok with you?


----------



## ScareShack

so has the party started yet?


----------



## skullboy

Hell yea,where you at?


----------



## morgan8586

Where are you?


----------



## skullboy

I think about 8 hours away,don't you?


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm here but there's no party... Where's the liquor!?!?!??


----------



## skullboy

Would you feel better if I had one for you?


----------



## Nefarious1

No! lol

But it probably won't make me feel any better drinkin it on my own, will it?


----------



## morgan8586

Is drinking alone a sign of a problem?


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm the girl that doesn't drink at all and I feel like boozin it up. I'd call that a problem, wouldn't you?


----------



## ScareShack

am I late for the party, or is it still going on?


----------



## skullboy

Why would drinking alone be a problem?


----------



## Nefarious1

I don't know anymore... Can you please get me a drink?


----------



## skullboy

Here is this OK?


----------



## Nefarious1

What is it?


----------



## skullboy

An eclectic mix of intoxicants,cant you tell?


----------



## ScareShack

Tell what? was i supposed to invite someone to the party?


----------



## Nefarious1

SB, you rule!  Can I please have another?


----------



## dynoflyer

and another, and another, and another.....:googly:

What's everybody drinking tonight?


----------



## skullboy

Did you like my use of "your" word?


----------



## Nefarious1

I couldn't have used it better myself! When does the bar close?!


----------



## slimy

Is it time for the 'after party'?


----------



## skullboy

Can it be time for the pre party already?


----------



## ScareShack

were having another party?


----------



## skullboy

Is anyone showing up today?


----------



## ScareShack

can I leave work eairly?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't I clear that with your boss yesterday?


----------



## dynoflyer

Christmas party at The Palm, ribeye for lunch! Yummmy!


----------



## skullboy

dynoflyer said:


> Christmas party at The Palm, ribeye for lunch! Yummmy!


HHMMMM,How do I respond?Is this the answer to the question I was going to ask?


----------



## Nefarious1

If that is lunch, what's for dinner?!?


----------



## dynoflyer

Wouldn't that be M.O.D., Meal Of the Day? 

No dinner, just a couple chilled 12 oz. nutritional supplements.


----------



## morgan8586

How many days till the week is over?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you think that time is just toying with our emotions?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I have any emotions right now?


----------



## Nefarious1

morg, can I just call you eeyore? lol


----------



## morgan8586

Are we that good of friends?


----------



## Nefarious1

That's for you to decide, isn't it?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I get to give you a nickname in return?


----------



## Nefarious1

Sure! Why not! Should I be scared? LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Do you scare easily?


----------



## Nefarious1

As a matter of fact, I do. lol Don't most girls?


----------



## skullboy

Is Tam-Tam a girlie girl?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Girls scare easily?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Isn't scaring people a hobby around here?


----------



## skullboy

Do you remember anyone here being scared?


----------



## Nefarious1

When it comes to scary things and horror and stuff, yup! I am a total girly girl. Is that ok? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Sure,Why not?If you aint scared of JT ,what sre you scared of?


----------



## Nefarious1

spiders, palmetto bugs (HUGE cockroaches), heights, enclosed spaces, slasher horror films, and most other horror films lol, the monster under the bed that will drag you under by your feet if you don't jump into bed... 

Is anyone really scared of JT?? LOL


----------



## skullboy

I am>>>>Is it true that if you consume enough beer that the monster under your bed will not come to the basement and eat you during your hour of rest?


----------



## Nefarious1

Ummmm... I don't think I have ever heard of that one... Am I right in assuming that the more you drink, the easier it is for him to hunt you down and get you?


----------



## skullboy

I have been trying,Why has he not eaten me yet?


----------



## Nefarious1

Did you leave out the salt and pepper for him???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm thinking "skewer" You know where to put it, right?


----------



## skullboy

I think he is illegal,should I try tabasco?


----------



## slimy

Since you both posted at the same time, does this make any sense?


----------



## dynoflyer

:googly: What has making sense got to do with anything?


----------



## slimy

Isn't making sense what it is all about?


----------



## morgan8586

Why try to make sense of a world of chaos?


----------



## slimy

Can I help it, if that is what I do?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you willing to take on such a big project?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you think if you are looking for things to make sense you are in the wrong place?


----------



## dynoflyer

It's all about making cents, isn't it? Why do I have to understand it, too?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think you would understand better after a few drinks?Seems to work for me.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Why do we need to understand everything?


----------



## skullboy

I dont get it,do you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you hope you get beer for Christmas?


----------



## skullboy

Is that your present to me?When will it be here?Will there be an elf attatched?cAN i OPEN IT EARLY?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you drunk again?


----------



## ScareShack

should he be drunk?


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> Are you drunk again?


Who told?


----------



## ScareShack

did someone rat someone out?


----------



## skullboy

Let me guess,BAD SKULLBOY?


----------



## ScareShack

is SkullBoy, the only bad boy here?


----------



## skullboy

I have been chastized alot lately. Can you tell me why?


----------



## ScareShack

i could, but whats chastized mean?


----------



## skullboy

Did I spell wrong again?


----------



## ScareShack

is speeling wrong if someone does it, does it make the person not or understand a certain word if they read it wrong or is it possiable somnoe doesnt no a correct splled word from a mis-spleed word??


----------



## skullboy

Who IS yuo talcin too,hoimy?


----------



## ScareShack

is talcin to a hoimy a bad thing?


----------



## skullboy

Wacha trien ta say bra?I dont take kindly to strangers u now?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you two going to be banned for poor grammar and spelling?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't he start it?


----------



## ScareShack

are u saying im on the edge of being banned? Who told ya that?


----------



## slimy

Isn't that common knowledge?


----------



## TearyThunder

Could you speak english please?


----------



## Nefarious1

Aren't you guys a bunch of white boys? LOL


----------



## morgan8586

What does color have to do with anything?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why are my socks two different colors today?


----------



## morgan8586

How hung over were you this morning?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why is my fist black and blue?


----------



## morgan8586

Why does the neighbor have a black eye?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will he want me to give him a steak to put on it?


----------



## morgan8586

Will you be arrested when you get home?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would a jail cell be preferable to dinner with my father in law tomorrow?


----------



## morgan8586

Would the wife bail you out in time for dinner with said father in law?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is she the one I'd contact using my one free call?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you have anyone else in mind?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dominos Pizza?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think they would help or just deliver to the jail?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Could they bake a file into a large with extra cheese?


----------



## morgan8586

No pepporoni?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I use a pepperoni to break out of prison?


----------



## morgan8586

Will you be popular in prison?


----------



## slimy

Could you say hi to some of my family while you are in the pokey?


----------



## skullboy

Will he get pokied in the pokey?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will the Pokey Little Puppy I wrapped up tonight last until Christmas morning?


----------



## morgan8586

What is a pokey puppy?


----------



## skullboy

Is a Pokey Puppy a stuffed dog you squeeze or bite during your date with Bubba?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you mean Bubba the Love Sponge on Howard 101?


----------



## slimy

Do you mean Big Bubba, JT's cellmate?


----------



## skullboy

Wheres Bubba now?


----------



## ScareShack

is bubba lost?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could it be a chewing gum?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Could he help me chew through the prison bars so I can escape?


----------



## morgan8586

Would he be willing to share his boytoy Slimy?


----------



## slimy

Why you gotta bring me in on this?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you feel neglected?


----------



## skullboy

At this crappy time of the year,isn't it nice for them to share the love?


----------



## ScareShack

do i really need to hear of love sharing between them?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you in the cell next to ours?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that *YOU* that I hear?


----------



## morgan8586

Am I the one singing "Santa Claus is coming to town"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought that noise was the 12 drummers drumming and the 11 pipers piping?


----------



## skullboy

Who was cuming to town?


----------



## morgan8586

Need I say it again?


----------



## slimy

Isn't this enough already?


----------



## ScareShack

isnt this never enough?


----------



## slimy

When is it enough, and when is it too much?


----------



## skullboy

Who cares?


----------



## ScareShack

you dont care?


----------



## morgan8586

why care?


----------



## ScareShack

why not care?


----------



## slimy

Does caring have anything to do with this?


----------



## skullboy

Why would a prisoner want a stuffed kitty in his cell?


----------



## morgan8586

Is he lonely?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is he hungry?


----------



## slimy

Would he eat the aforementioned kitty, or use it to take care of his 'loneliness'?


----------



## Hella

are those the only choices?


----------



## morgan8586

Do we really have any choice at all?


----------



## skullboy

Could he stuff it first and then eat it?


----------



## morgan8586

Would it taste like chicken?


----------



## slightlymad

What does chicken really taste like?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Why eat other things if everything taste like chicken; why not just eat chicken?


----------



## slightlymad

But what if you are allergic to chicken?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do chickens have allergies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do chickens sneeze?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you bless a chicken if it does?


----------



## morgan8586

would that be a sin if you did?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does Sin have any chickens living in his place?


----------



## morgan8586

Is Sin a farmer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does my buddy Morg have people buried out back up to their necks and consider himself a farmer?


----------



## morgan8586

Does my buddy JT have me confused with his favorite movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What does Confusious say about this situation?


----------



## morgan8586

Did Confusious say " Put on the pig face and bury people up to their necks?"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I drunk or is that just wrong?


----------



## morgan8586

What is your defination of wrong?


----------



## scareme

If I told you would you tell me yours?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is your dictionary as heavy and dusty as mine?


----------



## morgan8586

Who owns a dictionary anymore?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you own the dust in your house?


----------



## morgan8586

Do we really own anything?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do the things we own start to own us?


----------



## morgan8586

Are we puppets to our stuff?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you making me run up too many posts?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you have a problem?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't know, maybe?


----------



## morgan8586

Who am I to judge?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't you Judge Morgan of the Sixth Circuit?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I look good in my robes?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it cool that I'm afraid to ask what you're wearin' under those robes?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you really want to know that I am going commando?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No haven't we established that before here?


----------



## morgan8586

Have I forgotten?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does being Apocolypse's minion give you a bad memory?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I need to remember everything, or just what my Master tells me to?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How long do you have to go to school for a Masters Degree?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it a traditional campus or the internet paper mill?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I look like I have any answers?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you dumber than you look?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why are you mean to a tired, broken down brother?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont you know that you screw everyone and the easy ones twice?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe I didn't know that?


----------



## slimy

Are you trying to sound innocent?


----------



## slightlymad

Why would any of us presume to be innocent?


----------



## skullboy

Do gnomes wear underwear?


----------



## slimy

Why is it always about underwear with you?


----------



## ScareShack

why u have an underware issue?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe it is just a curiosity?


----------



## morgan8586

Do we look that stupid?


----------



## slimy

Do you really want ANYBODY at all to answer that?


----------



## morgan8586

yes?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What's wrong with underwear?


----------



## morgan8586

Have you ever tried going without?


----------



## Fangs

Do you really want an answer to that?


----------



## morgan8586

Would I ask the question, if I didnt want an answer?


----------



## Fangs

Are you sure you would like the answer to that question? :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would Morgan like to see a picture of DFBL without one?


----------



## skullboy

Does all this talk about undergarments make you blush?


----------



## ScareShack

do u blush if someone sees u in ur undergarments?


----------



## skullboy

Wanna try?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

could under garments be called outer garments if worn over pants?


----------



## skullboy

Why not start a new trend?


----------



## ScareShack

I thought u started that trend?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is wearing no underwear considered a trend?


----------



## ScareShack

who weres underware anymore?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Does this make anybody think of _Stripes_ ?

"...Chicks dig me, because I rarely wear underwear and when I do it's usually something unusual."


----------



## roadkill

Was Bill Murray going commando in _Stripes_?


----------



## ScareShack

did he put strips in his undergarments?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I going to make it through dinner without puking?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are you eating stripped underware?


----------



## skullboy

FE are you sick?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does the idea of being sick while sick make you sick?


----------



## morgan8586

Why do I feel the need to return to work?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You must be sick?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you find illness of the mind more fun than of the body?


----------



## morgan8586

What if I prefered to be of healthy mind and body?


----------



## skullboy

Is that a realistic goal?I seem to be failing in both aspects.


----------



## ScareShack

who says what is really realistic?


----------



## skullboy

What is reality and who am I?


----------



## slightlymad

Do you really wish to experience reality?


----------



## morgan8586

Why did he have to die?


----------



## slimy

How can we follow that up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we follow it up with a New Year's sacrifice of beer?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wouldn't you like Miduri better?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know I'd rather Grey Goose vodka or beer?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did you know I like melon or watermelon schminof twists better?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but I guess I should buy some when I invite you over for cocktails?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would you make sure the twists were chilled?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I wear a tux for this event?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it pink with blue feather trim?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it get your attention?
if so, than "yes"


----------



## slimy

Is the phrase," and if so, yes" a question?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you always question a mentally unstable drunk like that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that before or after you wink at me? LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

FE, are you firting?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't he wink at me first?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I thought it was a tick?


----------



## ScareShack

sure its just not a trick rather than a tick?


----------



## Hella

a trick of what? the light? or have you had too much to drink already that you think FE is winking at you?


----------



## ScareShack

FE winks at guys?


----------



## morgan8586

Why do people have to have such fragile wrappings around thier souls?


----------



## ScareShack

whats a soul?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

it's on their shoe, right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Morg can borrow one of my shoes since we're the same size, right?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What size shoe do you wear?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you hate wearing shoes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sneekers or loafers?


----------



## morgan8586

Sandals or barefoot?


----------



## slimy

Do your feet stink, when you take off the shoes?


----------



## skullboy

Does yo momma wear combat boots?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I care what she wears?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't foot comfort important to you and your's?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You worry about me feet? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Who wouldn't?


----------



## morgan8586

If I jumped, would you follow?


----------



## skullboy

Why not?


----------



## slimy

Are you gellin'?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's momma wears combat boots?


----------



## skullboy

Do you find that sexy?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Do you find Jeff sexy?


----------



## skullboy

Whats wrong with you woman ? :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Should I take that as a no?


----------



## skullboy

Did I vote for you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I'm going to be sick....Is this ok with everyone else?


----------



## skullboy

You won't vomit on me will you?


----------



## writer93

does anyone like Burger King?


----------



## dynoflyer

Do I worry about my cholesteral?


----------



## ScareShack

why would one worry about cholesteral?


----------



## skullboy

Who is she and does my wife know her?


----------



## slimy

Is that the one that you have pictures of in your wallet?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is that a little donut in your wallet?


----------



## slimy

Are you just happy to see me?


----------



## dynoflyer

Isn't everybody happy to see you?


----------



## morgan8586

When will I be happy again?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

when will the world end?


----------



## TearyThunder

wasn't it supposed to have already happened?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think it got bumped to later?


----------



## skullboy

Was it cancelled due to lack of interest?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you doing anything interesting today?


----------



## morgan8586

Does going to work count?


----------



## ScareShack

is your work interesting?


----------



## slightlymad

Is anybodys work interesting?


----------



## ScareShack

is it supposed to be????


----------



## dynoflyer

If work were interesting would it still be work?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt it still be a four letter word?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

In american, but another language?


----------



## Wildomar

What other language would you prefer?


----------



## slimy

Can you speak any other language?


----------



## morgan8586

Hablo English?


----------



## Fangs

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## morgan8586

I am, but are you?


----------



## Fangs

I am, :> but will you be sad if I have to leave soon?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I look sad?


----------



## Fangs

How can I tell if I can't see your face?


----------



## morgan8586

Cant you tell by the way I type?


----------



## Fangs

Are you typing with a sad face?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you comfort me if I said yes?


----------



## Fangs

Does a bear sh!t in the woods? :>


----------



## morgan8586

Is the bear living in the city?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think he is? :>


----------



## morgan8586

Is he at the zoo?


----------



## Fangs

I don't think so, do you?


----------



## morgan8586

Would I be lying if I said yes?


----------



## Fangs

Are you trying to trick me?


----------



## morgan8586

Would I do a thing like that?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe me if I said yes? :>


----------



## morgan8586

Why didnt that surprise me?


----------



## Fangs

Could it be because you know me too well?


----------



## morgan8586

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Fangs

hmmm....... what do you think?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think that is a loaded question?


----------



## ScareShack

i try not to think?


----------



## Fangs

do you think i think its a loaded question?


----------



## morgan8586

What if im not sure?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think you should find out?


----------



## morgan8586

How do I do that?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think you should ask?


----------



## morgan8586

what if I am afraid?


----------



## Fangs

what are you afraid of?


----------



## morgan8586

Who takes the first step?


----------



## Fangs

Should we go down this path again?


----------



## morgan8586

Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## Fangs

Don't you think I have wondered that same thing?


----------



## morgan8586

Why do we punish ourselves?


----------



## Fangs

Did you ever think that there was something there in another life?


----------



## morgan8586

Maybe several lives?


----------



## Fangs

Would you be scared if I agreed with you?


----------



## morgan8586

Am I keeping you up too late?


----------



## Fangs

Would you be mad at me if i told you to look at your post in the 3 word story game?


----------



## Fangs

Would you look at the time? LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Do you have to work tomorrow?


----------



## Fangs

No, but would you believe I have a Dr. appt at 11:15?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you have to go?


----------



## Fangs

do you believe i can stay for a little bit longer?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you believe I am the one running out of time?


----------



## Fangs

Do you have to go soon?


----------



## morgan8586

Will we talk again?


----------



## Fangs

Of course, we are good friends right? :>


----------



## morgan8586

Would we have it any other way?


----------



## Fangs

In another life time perhaps?


----------



## Fangs

Right now we are, right?


----------



## morgan8586

Bonnie and Clyde?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope..Im confused?....lol


----------



## Fangs

LOL.... would you believe I'm sorry I confused ya?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you believe me if I said I am out of time?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think i will be sad to see you go?


----------



## morgan8586

Would it be ok if I said yes?


----------



## Fangs

Are you reading my mind?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont I always?


----------



## Fangs

Can you see my grin?


----------



## skullboy

Would that be an evil grin?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is there a difference between a smirk and a grin?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do we really need to argue semantics?


----------



## skullboy

Are you using big words again to trick us stupid people?


----------



## Wildomar

Uh-oh, does my confusion make me one of those stupid people?


----------



## dynoflyer

Huh? What were we talking about again?


----------



## skullboy

Can I be excused,please?


----------



## Wildomar

Did you raise your hand?


----------



## Ghostess

Who's runnin' this show, anyway?


----------



## Wildomar

Your inquisitive, arent you?


----------



## Ghostess

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you respect privacy?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is privacy respectable?


----------



## Ghostess

Is there a need for respectable privacy?


----------



## Wildomar

Would you still respect me in the morning?


----------



## skullboy

wouldn't that be odd?


----------



## dynoflyer

Wouldn't getting even be odd?


----------



## skullboy

isn't getting even fun?


----------



## Wildomar

Is that a paradox?


----------



## skullboy

Is it odd to get even?


----------



## slightlymad

Dont we always get even in the end?


----------



## Wildomar

When does it ever end?


----------



## slightlymad

But why would we want it to end?


----------



## skullboy

is the end near?


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know. Ya think we should ask Pat Robertson?


----------



## Wildomar

Why would anyone want to ask Pat Robertson anything?


----------



## skullboy

Will someone just take me out?


----------



## Death's Door

Take you out where?


----------



## dynoflyer

Who's going out?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I go?


----------



## dynoflyer

Will you drive?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I drive your vehicle?


----------



## skullboy

are you drunk?


----------



## dynoflyer

If I'm drunk who's driving?


----------



## skullboy

Me?


----------



## Ghostess

You?


----------



## dynoflyer

Ever get where you're going and not remember how?


----------



## skullboy

how many times?


----------



## dynoflyer

Like, now. Where am I?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you in your underpants?


----------



## skullboy

who cares?


----------



## Ghostess

Who wants cookies?


----------



## skullboy

Can i have one please?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you mind if they are half cooked because my friend doesn't know how to make them properly?


----------



## skullboy

can i still eat them?


----------



## Ghostess

Sure, do you like extra-gooey chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## skullboy

oh yea,are they still warm?


----------



## Wildomar

Who cares???!!


----------



## dynoflyer

Don't you prefer hard cookies that hold up in milk?


----------



## skullboy

Whats milk?


----------



## Ghostess

Got milk?


----------



## skullboy

got beer?


----------



## dynoflyer

Chocolate or plain milk?


----------



## skullboy

milk again?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't milk do a body good?


----------



## skullboy

Got something against beer?


----------



## Ghostess

Depends, what kind ya got?


----------



## skullboy

what kind do ya want?


----------



## Wildomar

What's wrong with scotch?


----------



## skullboy

Will JD or Vodka do?


----------



## Wildomar

Can you tell me what the list of beverages is again?


----------



## dynoflyer

Pick two from column A and one from column B, mix together with lime and do you want a little umbrella in that?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I have a black umbrella?


----------



## dynoflyer

Can I use the Kahlua I got at the Christmas party in it?


----------



## skullboy

what?


----------



## dynoflyer

Isn't a black umbrella a drink? If not, we can invent it. What's the ingredients?


----------



## skullboy

vodka,jd and beer?


----------



## dynoflyer

can I add enough Kahlua to make it black?


----------



## Wildomar

How much does it take?


----------



## skullboy

who?


----------



## dynoflyer

Can I skip the beer and just fill the glass with kahlua?


----------



## skullboy

whatever?


----------



## Wildomar

Can I just have a Gin and Tonic please?


----------



## writer93

Can you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Got a midouri sour?


----------



## writer93

No do you?


----------



## Fangs

Could someone please make me a Capt Morgan Parrot Bay rum and diet coke? :>


----------



## morgan8586

why waste the rum using diet coke?


----------



## Fangs

sheesh..... ok, how about coke zero?


----------



## morgan8586

how about straight rum?


----------



## Fangs

sure, but is it parrot bay?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it the cheap stuff?


----------



## Fangs

i don't think so, what do you consider cheap?


----------



## morgan8586

Is free cheap?


----------



## Fangs

sure, are you a fan of cheap?


----------



## morgan8586

Does that make me a cheap skate?


----------



## Fangs

Do you skate?


----------



## morgan8586

Ice or roller?


----------



## Fangs

Do you do both?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think I could?


----------



## Fangs

of course! Do you have any video for proof though?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you believe that I was good when I was young?


----------



## Fangs

sure! Would you believe I wasn't so good? LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Would you believe that rollerskating was one of the few things to do in my farming community?


----------



## Fangs

ROFLMAO----Have you seen where I am from?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it that bad?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe that there was not that much to do here but skate or hang on the loop downtown either?


----------



## morgan8586

What is the loop?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe it was a road that went in a circle where you could hang out and race cars?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you believe my town didnt even have that?


----------



## Fangs

Wow. So was skating the only thing to do?


----------



## morgan8586

Would you believe that skating was in the next town over?
(we had nothing)


----------



## Fangs

sheesh... Were you ever deprived?


----------



## morgan8586

Small town life sucks?


----------



## Fangs

Not if you know how to use your imagination...... Didn't you use yours?


----------



## morgan8586

What if I tried and failed?


----------



## Fangs

Didn't you know that as long as you tried you didn't fail?


----------



## morgan8586

Did you suffer in highschool as I did?


----------



## Fangs

depends, yes and no....... Define suffer?


----------



## morgan8586

What is depression?


----------



## Fangs

Were you depressed in highschool?


----------



## morgan8586

Would It be ok if I said sometimes?


----------



## Fangs

yes it would  Would you believe i just listened to Hatebreed?


----------



## morgan8586

did you like it?


----------



## Fangs

would you be mad if i said no?


----------



## morgan8586

Why would I be mad?


----------



## Fangs

dont you like them?


----------



## Ghostess

Why'd y'all suddenly stop at 4:31 AM?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What were people doing up at 4:31 a.m.!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is Morg a vampire?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is Morg awake in the daytime?


----------



## Ghostess

Is Morg awake NOW?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know Morg was raised by wolves in the American Southwest and his native name was "He Who Does Not Sleep, Loves to Cause Trouble and Loves to Bust Balls?"


----------



## Ghostess

Wait- you mean he's NOT innocent like he claims to be?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Shouldn't you be the judge of that?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

what is innocent?


----------



## Death's Door

I don't think anyone is innocent on this forum is? Do you think you are?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think therefore I am...aren't I?


----------



## Wildomar

I type, does that not make me a word?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I don't care, does that make me indifferent.


----------



## dynoflyer

I don't know, does that make me stupid?


----------



## Ghostess

Does that mean FE is with you?


----------



## dynoflyer

You don't think FE is against me, do you?


----------



## Ghostess

Could be, do you have a beautiful body?


----------



## dynoflyer

Nope. Think I could have a beautiful mind?


----------



## Ghostess

Would you hold it against me if I said no?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You think I should get involved?


----------



## Ghostess

That depends, do you have a beautiful mind?


----------



## Wildomar

Depends, Is beauty is in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## dynoflyer

What if I can't remember?


----------



## Ghostess

Remember what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's sock is this?


----------



## Wildomar

What does it smell like?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Omar, what should it smell like?


----------



## Ghostess

Does is smell like cheese?


----------



## dynoflyer

What if my nose is incapable of smelling anything today?


----------



## Ghostess

What if you had no nose?


----------



## dynoflyer

And, while we're on the subject. Where do all those sock orphans come from in my drawer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well ,Ghostess, could this be your sock?


----------



## Ghostess

Is it black with purple bats on it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And smells like??? LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't it smell like gardenia?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How close should I get to it?


----------



## skullboy

is it a thigh high?


----------



## dynoflyer

does it have straps?


----------



## skullboy

Is there a leather boot attached?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why am I thinking I should avoid this thread today at all costs?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

too late! You feel the love! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Are you afraid?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, why in the world would you ask that?


----------



## skullboy

Fe,Do you have any pics of said sock?


----------



## Ghostess

Because you're a man?


----------



## skullboy

are you afraid?


----------



## dynoflyer

Isn't being afraid what Haunt Forum is about?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't it more about fear and scaring?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought it was all about the free drinks?


----------



## skullboy

You buying?


----------



## dynoflyer

I'll buy the first round, who's coming with?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I bother to ask if SB is kidding and/or loaded?


----------



## skullboy

Who me?


----------



## dynoflyer

Are you one who kids?


----------



## skullboy

No I am not a kid,dont you know I am old?


----------



## Ghostess

You're OLD?


----------



## skullboy

You didn't know that?


----------



## dynoflyer

Can't we stay young by acting immaturely?


----------



## skullboy

What are you saying?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't age just a number anyway?


----------



## skullboy

Dont I look old in my pics?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is any age better than another?


----------



## skullboy

Why is wine better with age and people are not?


----------



## Ghostess

Do y'all mind if I drink beer instead of wine tonight?


----------



## skullboy

I'm refilling mine,you want one?


----------



## dynoflyer

3:30 on Friday, raining, time for MGD and sudafed. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was that a question?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you think dynoflyer already has been hitting the MGD/sudafeds?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is DW perceptive or WHAT?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is happy hour starting already?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I late for the party?


----------



## ScareShack

im i invited to the party?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you phrase your question properly, maybe I will consider it?


----------



## Ghostess

Where's the party?


----------



## Wildomar

and where?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

secret party?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

If everybody is posting about it, do you really think it's a secret?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have directions?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Does anybody have the address?


----------



## dynoflyer

Who needs directions?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can't you all just follow the yellow brick road?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you wear red pumps?


----------



## Wildomar

What's it to you?


----------



## dynoflyer

Where's the poppy field?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you ride a broom?


----------



## Wildomar

Would you wear red pumps into the Poppy Field?


----------



## dynoflyer

Are you sleepy?


----------



## Ghostess

Hey, what's that in the sky?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If I toss a bucket of water on FE, will he melt?


----------



## dynoflyer

When do the flying monkeys get here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do i appear to be a princess?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont you see them?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean do you look like a wicked witch?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't he already a queen?


----------



## dynoflyer

Didn't she get melted a few posts ago?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm???? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is FE doing shots of dyno's cold medicine again?


----------



## dynoflyer

Why am I getting blisters on my fingers?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, who farted?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you typing on your stove again?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is that why it's so slow?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you answering the faucet too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey there magic man, is that a rabbit in your pants or you just happy to see me? lol


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe his rabbit wants to play with your boa?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know that's my magic wand, silly?


----------



## dynoflyer

Hello, hello. Why do they hang up when I answer the faucet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have swimmers' ear from all those telemarketing calls?


----------



## Ghostess

Why didn't he answer when I called?


----------



## skullboy

Did you get his machine?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does dyno make coffee on his answering machine?


----------



## Ghostess

Is he able to brew beer on his answering machine too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, isn't that what the digital camera is for?


----------



## Ghostess

Aren't digital cameras for grinding coffee beans?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are we both drunk?


----------



## skullboy

you too?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't I say I only cracked one beer?


----------



## skullboy

Me too,one keg right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you starting trouble again SB?


----------



## skullboy

who me?


----------



## Ghostess

Aren't you SB?


----------



## skullboy

should i double check?


----------



## Ghostess

Can you write me a check?


----------



## skullboy

how much?


----------



## Ghostess

Oh, is 39K too much?


----------



## skullboy

Is that all?Need 2?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't one enough?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we starting a line?


----------



## ScareShack

what kinda line we starting?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't it an "I want money" line?


----------



## pyro

where does the line start?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it at skullboys front door?


----------



## Ghostess

Can we have a conga line?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Will that get us more money?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Do you need more money?


----------



## pyro

how much do we all get?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does anyone have Skullboys home phone number?


----------



## Ghostess

Does anyone wanna play beer pong?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

warm weather and beer are you kidding?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Does anybody want to have mimosas with me?


----------



## Wildomar

Arent Mimosa's for breakfast?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

didn't they serve that drink in the "incredibles"?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Can't mimosas be not just for breakfast anymore?


----------



## Wildomar

What about Bloody Mary's?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know her?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Intimately and outimitly?


----------



## BooGirl666

Is outimitly a word?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Maybe if you click your heels three times, and believe?


----------



## BooGirl666

Is there no place like home?


----------



## morgan8586

Where are my ruby slippers?


----------



## dynoflyer

Have you looked under the house?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is my buddy Morg drinking and cross-dressing again? Geez..........


----------



## dynoflyer

Is 'Invincible' a good movie, or what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Dyno, this mean you've seen it?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Do I want to see it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You haven't seen it either?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is that obvious?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are becoming confused? lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Do I sound confused again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you toying with me?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Do you like it when people toy with you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you trying to turn the questions on me?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Why did it take you so long to notice?


----------



## dynoflyer

Why am I looking forward to the Eagles/Giants game tomorrow? Is it because I saw 'Invincible' twice?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you going to watch "invincible" while watching the game?


----------



## dynoflyer

Does anybody else dislike QB's named Manning?


----------



## BooGirl666

Where is the house?


----------



## morgan8586

House of pain?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

House of mouse?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Micky Mouse?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

A Mickey Mouse House?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Every ask yourself questions?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ever answer?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Have you ever been in the mood to chat and no one is around?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Have you ever written enough questions (because you were in a mood to chat and no one was around) to fill an entire page yourself? lol


----------



## slimy

Do you think we should take Sickie's computer time away?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think there might be a break down in his future?


----------



## skullboy

Can I break something?


----------



## BooGirl666

Me to, Can I go next?


----------



## dynoflyer

Can you save me a place in line?


----------



## morgan8586

behind me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who's bringing the sledgehammer?


----------



## morgan8586

Is that my job?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If I bring the beer, can't you bring the weaponry?


----------



## morgan8586

Lots of beer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think you can handle it?


----------



## morgan8586

Will you pump my stomach if I go too far?


----------



## dynoflyer

How far is too far?


----------



## morgan8586

one beer too many?


----------



## dynoflyer

Always room for one more.


----------



## morgan8586

until you spew onto the lap of your date?


----------



## Bone Dancer

You've done that?


----------



## slimy

Isn't that what relationships are for?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are relationships fun?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are the padded walls melting in my room?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ever argue with yourself and win?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You talkin' to me?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yes?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I refuse to listen?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Fine, then see if I'll talk to myself again?


----------



## Bone Dancer

So when you talk to yourself, do you do it out loud or what?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would you believe me if I said yes?


----------



## morgan8586

should I be concerned about your mental health?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did you know the only time it really becomes a problem is whenever I say something to myself and then go, "What?"


----------



## morgan8586

How often is that?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Not often? 
Who ya kiddin'? 
You talkin to me? 
Who else would I talk to? 
Can't ya see others are talkin'?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

WHAT!??!?!?! 8s


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Just arguin' with myself again, you see?


----------



## dynoflyer

Isn't schizophrenia always having someone to talk to?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you mean the voices in my head?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Or are the voices in my head?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know that's me in your head? muahahaha


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Your name is muahahaha?


----------



## slimy

Should we consider professional help for Sickie?


----------



## dynoflyer

Are any helpers really professional or are they just well intentioned busy bodies?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

A busy body will remain in motion unless stopped by an equal and opposite notion?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you mean motion?


----------



## morgan8586

What time is it?


----------



## TearyThunder

Is it 9:47am your time?


----------



## morgan8586

Is that Cally time?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Time again for Halloween?


----------



## Death's Door

Isn't 295 days tooo long to wait for Halloween?


----------



## Ghostess

Shouldn't Halloween last more than just one night?


----------



## TearyThunder

You mean it's not Halloween ALL the time?!?!?!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why do all the clocks in my house say it's midnight?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't you know how to set the clocks in your house?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Don't you set your house around the clocks?


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you have a Kiss and a Misfits clock like me?


----------



## Ghostess

Does anyone have any Hershey's kisses?


----------



## slimy

Do Hershey's Kisses wanna rock n roll all night?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Only if they're wearing make-up?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do they have a favorite song?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it something that a puppy dance can be done to it?


----------



## Nefarious1

Are you drunk, FE? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

At 2:15pm?


----------



## Nefarious1

Maybe you got off work early today? lol


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't it five o'clock somewhere?


----------



## skullboy

Whats wrong with being drunk at 2:15?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is this a trick question?


----------



## skullboy

Am I tricky?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes, you is tricky? (this is in question format)


----------



## skullboy

Do you have any proof?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With your reputation?


----------



## skullboy

Are you sure you are thinking of the right guy?(Good Skullboy)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Turning over a new leaf?


----------



## skullboy

Haven't I been good for at least 2128 posts?


----------



## Death's Door

Skullboy, are you pulling our legs about being good?


----------



## skullboy

Why do you doubt me?


----------



## Death's Door

After reading your post, wouldn't you post whore?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe just a lil bit bad?


----------



## Death's Door

How much bad we talking about here?


----------



## skullboy

How much is allowed to still be good?


----------



## Death's Door

I don't think you could live up to that - could you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you two at it again?


----------



## skullboy

Are you thinking of bad skullboy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is there any other?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't there a good Skullboy who appears at church every Sunday and gives out food to the poor?


----------



## slimy

Hey, I'm poor, where the hell is my food?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you say "I'll pour"?


----------



## TearyThunder

Pour what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not sure, but does it matter?/


----------



## TearyThunder

What if it's non alcoholic?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it's free, will they come?


----------



## skullboy

Whats non-alcoholic?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I don't believe it, do you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you believe I saw it once?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Really?


----------



## skullboy

Why would anyone drink that stuff?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It seems like a waste of time to you too?


----------



## skullboy

Is it toxic?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would that make a difference?


----------



## skullboy

Are you gonna be first to try it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't you drink Kaboom and bleach the other day?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying you never have?


----------



## slimy

Hasn't everybody?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I still have hair on teh top of my head?


----------



## Ghostess

What is a teh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oops, is this (the) better?


----------



## skullboy

Did someone say its 5 oclock?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't it 5:00 somewhere?


----------



## skullboy

Didn,t you say that yesterday?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't *I* say that yesterday?


----------



## skullboy

Was that you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought you said "Meat Nuggets"?


----------



## skullboy

Could you explain "meat nuggets " in a family manner?


----------



## Ghostess

Wasn't it "beef nuggets"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes, you do remember...Right??


----------



## Ghostess

Wasn't it funny though?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was, but did I laugh more than you?


----------



## Ghostess

Does a bear read the newspaper in the woods?


----------



## morgan8586

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe soon?


----------



## morgan8586

maybe?


----------



## TearyThunder

How soon is soon?


----------



## morgan8586

How soon do you want it to be?


----------



## skullboy

Can you wait til I get back from the basement?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you bringing a case of beer up?


----------



## skullboy

Will a couple of mugs do?


----------



## morgan8586

Got a shot of JD to go with them?


----------



## skullboy

Can you give me another second?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you guys up to shenanigans again?


----------



## morgan8586

Who has some extra time?


----------



## Death's Door

Why do you need extra time for?


----------



## morgan8586

Would it be ok if I lended it to Skullboy?


----------



## skullboy

How do you lend time?


----------



## Death's Door

How to you pay it back?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is not payable in underware, correct?


----------



## skullboy

Could you just buy me a drink,instead?


----------



## Death's Door

What time for a drink?


----------



## skullboy

Is anytime good?


----------



## Death's Door

What's your poison?


----------



## skullboy

Is beer and JD ok?


----------



## Death's Door

Sounds good. Anyone up for mojitos and/or margaritas?


----------



## skullboy

What are the umbrellas for?


----------



## Ghostess

Is it going to rain?


----------



## skullboy

No rain maybe just a shower?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

midouri sours don't need umbrellas, ya know?


----------



## skullboy

i will take your word for it,do you like fruity drinks?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

do I like fruity drinks? Did Shirley Temple have lovers?


----------



## skullboy

Shirley who?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Black?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

How about Theraflu?


----------



## skullboy

Are you sick?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would you like to be?


----------



## Death's Door

Who would want to be sick?


----------



## skullboy

After seeing my pic,aren't you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't you America's new sweetheart?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this where you vote?


----------



## Ghostess

Does every vote count?


----------



## skullboy

Did I mistakenly sign up for american idol?


----------



## Ghostess

Can you sing?


----------



## ScareShack

havnt we hered him sing?


----------



## skullboy

Wasn't that Ms. Wicked?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Who thinks I can sing?


----------



## skullboy

Mr 933 remember?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

J933 sings at a strip club?


----------



## slimy

Does he make a lot of money?


----------



## scareme

At a strip club?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Isn't that where they strip you of money?


----------



## slimy

Do you think for a minute that we buy the fact that Sickie has never been in a strip club?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would you believe dirty mind only?


----------



## skullboy

If you sing at a strip club and noone is there do you make a sound?


----------



## Ghostess

What if you strip at a singing club and no one is there?


----------



## slimy

If you stripped at a singing club, don't you think people would come?


----------



## slightlymad

If they came would skullboy paint his chest?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you sure skullboy didn't have an eye enlargement?


----------



## skullboy

Why do I feel real dirty right now?


----------



## Ghostess

Have you taken a shower lately?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If he takes a shower, would Skullboy retain water weight?


----------



## skullboy

Is there another channel I can watch?


----------



## Ghostess

Can you find the remote control?


----------



## skullboy

Did I ever get one?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't like the Skullboy reality show?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that reality?


----------



## skullboy

When does the "real" part kick in?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that the bad Skullboy I see above me?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe he is slowly creeping back in?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Slowy???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

When did Skullboy become the star of this thread?


----------



## Ghostess

I thought JT was the star of this thread?


----------



## skullboy

Do you want it back JT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you know I'm not nearly as handsome or interesting as Skullboy?


----------



## skullboy

You only like me for my breast dont you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you going to get banned?


----------



## skullboy

Do you know something I dont?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you know how to speak French?


----------



## skullboy

Is that required?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do you know how to kiss in french?


----------



## Death's Door

Why is it that only the guys are talking about kissing?


----------



## skullboy

was it cause they saw me without my shirt?


----------



## Death's Door

I might have been your big eyes, right?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying they don't like me for my brains?


----------



## Death's Door

Can you handle the truth?


----------



## skullboy

I doubt it,will you lie to me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You trust me?


----------



## skullboy

Oh hell,Why not?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should we hold hands too?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that a little wierd?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we book a room for you two?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

this mean you're buying?LOL


----------



## skullboy

What is JT buying?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it make a difference?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What the hell am I buying?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Saying you didn't say it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What am I doing here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it like a train wreck?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean my face?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you talking about that "lipstick" incident?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will I always be haunted by that mug shot after the 'incident'?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't it your trademark?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean like Skullboys "eyes" and Morg's "Rambo" impression?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You think it's suitable?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know I look damn good in a suit?


----------



## scareme

How could you not?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Because maybe the suit would show my face?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A nice suit and red lipstick?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I borrow your boa and pumps?


----------



## scareme

What size are you?


----------



## skullboy

Is JT pumpin FE?


----------



## scareme

Did you have to make me picture that?


----------



## skullboy

Did I mention I would be here all week?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I don't rember that being said?


----------



## skullboy

Can you wait til monday?I just might be MORE hammered.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You think I can hold it that long?


----------



## scareme

Do you have to stay a whole week?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Depends upon what you're holding, no?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I be scared?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you always scared?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you always look at me that way?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone look directly at FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you do it without laughing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will I turn to stone from laughing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you eaten before you looked?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did I used to consider Skullboy a bro?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think you might have made a mistake?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I right that I have no friends, real or pretend?


----------



## scareme

Are you a friend in need?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Aren't we all friends here?


----------



## morgan8586

Can some of us be brothers?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Can transvestites be sisters?


----------



## skullboy

How did I get drug into this again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well SB, can you say "Look into my EYES?" LOL


----------



## skullboy

Is this what it's like to be a sex symbol?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've never been, how does it feel?


----------



## ScareShack

can i get a feel?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think SB will let you get tthat close?


----------



## slimy

So is Skullboy the new 'face' of hauntforum?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't you see it in his "eyes"?


----------



## skullboy

Should I go away for awhile and let everyone settle down? All this touchy feely crap gets me nervous.


----------



## Ghostess

But then who would we pick on?


----------



## skullboy

Jt?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't that be fun too?


----------



## skullboy

You wanna start?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you leave me out of this, Winkie?


----------



## skullboy

You just had to get that going again didn't you?


----------



## Ghostess

It IS funny, ain't it?


----------



## skullboy

Anyone else ready for a drink?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe I can put some liquor in my coffee?


----------



## skullboy

Why destroy perfectly good booze?


----------



## morgan8586

Were you just "winking" at me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was he winking at you or did he have something in his eye?


----------



## morgan8586

Was it a nipple?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does he drink his beer out of a baby bottle?


----------



## morgan8586

Does he dispense beer out of his "eyes"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If he did, would you hire him to work your parties?


----------



## morgan8586

do you think he works for cheap?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we get him for some moonshine and wings?


----------



## morgan8586

Why dont you ask him?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wait, am I throwing this shindig at my place?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you have the room?


----------



## Death's Door

Am I invited to the party?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would it be a party if you weren't there?


----------



## roadkill

Is it ever?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

do we all have to go topless?


----------



## roadkill

Wouldn't that be better?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doesn't this depend on the crowd you invite?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't it be great only if Skullboy does dispense beer and snacks out of his 'eyes'?


----------



## Ghostess

Where'd he go anyway?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did he go out to rob a liquor store?


----------



## Ghostess

Is he stealing some for us too?


----------



## skullboy

Do you pervs want to know where I really dispense food and drink from?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You do know it wasn't my idea?


----------



## skullboy

Wanna bet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I need to point a finger?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you going to ask someone to pull it?


----------



## roadkill

Should I stand farther away?


----------



## skullboy

Who else other than 10 people i can think of would want to pick on an old man?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You think I'll be in the front of that line?


----------



## skullboy

How else could you see my eyes?


----------



## Ghostess

Who's the old man?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know those eyes can bee seen for a least 2 blocks?


----------



## roadkill

What about the winkie?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You think he's still here?


----------



## skullboy

Do you want to see the winkie?Better get real close.


----------



## Death's Door

OMG!!!!!!! Do you really have to show us?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is that a magnifying glass in your hand?


----------



## skullboy

Sad isn't it?


----------



## Death's Door

Is it pick-on-skullboy day?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We've seen Good Skullboy, Bad Skullboy...but I wonder, is there a Sad Skullboy with matching avatar?


----------



## roadkill

Does that thing actually WORK?


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> We've seen Good Skullboy, Bad Skullboy...but I wonder, is there a Sad Skullboy with matching avatar?


Happy now?


----------



## skullboy

roadkill said:


> Does that thing actually WORK?


If it made anyone happy that would be amazing huh?Aside from laughing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you believe not really?


----------



## skullboy

Da Weiner said:


> Is it pick-on-skullboy day?


Anyone else want a turn?:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok who's next?


----------



## roadkill

Isn't it YOUR turn?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

To turn or not to turn...there's the question?


----------



## skullboy

Is it JTS turn?


----------



## roadkill

Are we always so democratic?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

does SkullBetty need some water?

Looks a "little" backed up...


----------



## skullboy

Should I drain myself?


----------



## roadkill

Do you think that's wise?


----------



## skullboy

Is making fun of an evil sponge wise?


----------



## Ghostess

Is making fun of an evil sponge funny?


----------



## skullboy

Are you a mean person?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

is anyone laughing more than me?


----------



## Ghostess

I thought everyone was laughing AT you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doh?


----------



## skullboy

Are we making fun of FE now?YIPPEE


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't there always room for FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Aren't you more fun to pick on?


----------



## skullboy

How can you laugh at a poor old sponge?


----------



## Ghostess

BAHAHAHAHA- Like that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that really a tie?


----------



## skullboy

Why does EVERYONE pick on my tie?I just want to look nice.


----------



## Ghostess

Have I picked on your tie? Yet?


----------



## skullboy

Dont you remember?


----------



## Ghostess

Was I drunk?


----------



## roadkill

Is that unusual?


----------



## skullboy

again?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't y'all know I don't drink often?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

When you do, do meat nuggets always come into the conversation? lol


----------



## Ghostess

Would you believe meat of some sort always does?


----------



## skullboy

Yes I would with you,what is this drunk you speak of?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

who me?


----------



## skullboy

Do I know you?


----------



## scareme

Who else but you?


----------



## skullboy

Are you just wanting to touch my breast as well?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope. Just wanting to rub your eyes, okay?


----------



## dynoflyer

Will I see clearly with rubbed eyes?


----------



## skullboy

Can you read the sign?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is there a sign?


----------



## scareme

What language is it in?


----------



## dynoflyer

Que?


----------



## scareme

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## skullboy

Which number of speaks would make you happy?


----------



## scareme

Do you think it takes alot to make me happy?


----------



## dynoflyer

Would more than one make you happy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you high maintenance?


----------



## skullboy

Are you happy now?


----------



## scareme

Cann't you tell?


----------



## dynoflyer

Tell who?


----------



## skullboy

Why is my tongue missing?


----------



## dynoflyer

Can you thpeak thoftly?


----------



## skullboy

am I yelling?


----------



## scareme

Were you kissing someoe you shouldn't have?


----------



## dynoflyer

Isn't that kithing thomeone you thoudn't have?


----------



## skullboy

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## dynoflyer

Am I talking about hell?


----------



## scareme

What the hell are you trying to cover up?


----------



## dynoflyer

Watergate was a coverup this isn't, is it?


----------



## skullboy

Who the hell are all these people?


----------



## scareme

Who told you I knew anything about watergate, And what people are you talking about?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

plead the 5th?


----------



## dynoflyer

Whatever they're talking about, they're doing it behind your back


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the back of my what?


----------



## skullboy

whos back?


----------



## Ghostess

Shouldn't that be "whose" back?


----------



## scareme

Where you gone?


----------



## skullboy

Did I leave?


----------



## scareme

Were you missed?


----------



## Ghostess

Did I have a bad aim?


----------



## skullboy

A bad aim?


----------



## scareme

Was it in the bathroom again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

is it now on your shoes?


----------



## scareme

You don't think he hit the urnial, do you?


----------



## dynoflyer

What did the urinal do to him?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you seen him lately?


----------



## dynoflyer

Seen who? Is he late?


----------



## Ghostess

What's he late for?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it a medical condition?


----------



## slightlymad

Is it an enhancement procedure?


----------



## dynoflyer

Does it last four hours?


----------



## scareme

Were you wearing a watch?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Did it keep on ticking?


----------



## Fangs

Didn't you hear it?


----------



## morgan8586

Why am I here?


----------



## dynoflyer

Where else would you be, if not here, now?


----------



## Ghostess

Wherever you are, are you still there?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

was i ever here?


----------



## Ghostess

Are any of us really here?


----------



## dynoflyer

Where was I before I came here?


----------



## slimy

Weren't you over there?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't that the corner?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The corner of what?


----------



## Ghostess

The corner of naughtiness?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I thought that was down the road and to the left?


----------



## Ghostess

Wasn't that the strip club that Skull Boy was at?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think that was the one skulllboy performed in


----------



## Ghostess

SB performed in a strip club?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you weren't there?


----------



## Ghostess

I don't remember, was I drunk?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

remember us wanting to take advantage of you?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't you just want to take my beer?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

is that what you want to believe?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't everyone want my ice-cold beer?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

does it go with the wet t-shirt?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you a fan of grapefruit in tube socks?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

why not?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you have some sort of mental "man" illness?

BAHAHAHHAA!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

is that what an overabundance of testosterone is?


----------



## Ghostess

Is that what you're calling it these days?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

got a better nAME?


----------



## roadkill

Would exubberant be better?


----------



## dynoflyer

What about grapefruit in tube socks? Is that a Florida specialty?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't you know that?


----------



## dynoflyer

Wasn't that in a mob movie about betting on horse racing in California, and done with oranges?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe it was a chick flick about hexes in Salem done with grapes?


----------



## roadkill

I thought it was a spaghetti western - am I mistaken?


----------



## morgan8586

Did it star Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Ghostess

In his younger days?


----------



## dynoflyer

Was Jack Nicholson spitting up cherry pits and saying, 

"Women! An Accident or did God to it to us on purpose?"


----------



## Ghostess

Do you like your jaw where it is now, or would you like it moved to the left a little?

(JK!! I'd never hit a man. Hard.)


----------



## skullboy

Would you slap him?


----------



## morgan8586

again?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

please?


----------



## roadkill

Will you enjoy it?


----------



## scareme

How could I not?


----------



## Anachronism

What are you people gabbing about?


----------



## scareme

Are you talking to strange people again?


----------



## roadkill

Aren't we ALL strange?


----------



## morgan8586

In our own way?


----------



## dynoflyer

Aren't people strange when you're a stranger?


----------



## slimy

Why did we stop talking about slapping?


----------



## Death's Door

who slapped who?


----------



## dynoflyer

Who's slap happy?


----------



## skullboy

May I have a slap, please?


----------



## dynoflyer

You're welcome. Want another?


----------



## slightlymad

Did you know some of us consider a slap to be foreplay?


----------



## dynoflyer

Mightn't it be foreplay, duringplay and afterplay, too?


----------



## skullboy

Does your hand get wet when you slap a sponge?


----------



## Death's Door

Did you fall into a pool?


----------



## turtle2778

is that how you got wet???


----------



## skullboy

Am I squishy?


----------



## Ghostess

Want FE to check that for ya?


----------



## skullboy

Why does that man always want to touch me?


----------



## slightlymad

But dont you want to be touched?


----------



## skullboy

Would you like a perverted old man touching you?


----------



## slimy

Will you look at me funny if I answer that truthfully?


----------



## scareme

Would you answer truthfuly if I didn't look at you at all?


----------



## skullboy

would you believe my eyes are closed?


----------



## dynoflyer

Are you keeping an open mind?


----------



## skullboy

dont you think so?


----------



## dynoflyer

I'm trying to post here, why would I be thinking?


----------



## skullboy

are you scared yet?


----------



## dynoflyer

Why wouldn't I be afraid while I'm trying to post?


----------



## skullboy

aren't you bigger than me?


----------



## dynoflyer

If I were, would you be scared?


----------



## skullboy

bigger how?Scared now?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you respond to fear with violance?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe I respond with confusion?


----------



## Death's Door

Why would that not surprise me? :googly:


----------



## dynoflyer

Why would someone respond to violins with confusion?


----------



## slimy

Aren't violins confused enough?


----------



## Death's Door

Who knows how to play the violin here?


----------



## morgan8586

Anyone have any musical talent at all?


----------



## dynoflyer

Does sex and violins count?


----------



## slightlymad

Shouldnt we leave the violins out of sex?


----------



## morgan8586

Where is the fun in that?


----------



## Death's Door

I never tried it - did you?


----------



## dynoflyer

Ah, what could be more satisfying than sex and violins?


----------



## TearyThunder

Shouldn't diamonds be in that list too?


----------



## Death's Door

How about candles tooo?


----------



## slimy

Why is it always candles and diamonds with the ladies?


----------



## morgan8586

Why must he be punished?


----------



## skullboy

Could it be,because if SHE aint happy no one is?


----------



## slightlymad

Why does it always have to be about her?


----------



## skullboy

Haven't men been asking that question for eons?


----------



## slimy

Are all women evil?


----------



## skullboy

You haven't learned that yet?


----------



## slightlymad

Why cant we just use our hands and save all the agony?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I just have diamond-tipped drill bits and blow torches instead of diamonds and candles?


----------



## morgan8586

Will you go out with me?


----------



## Ghostess

Depends.... how many tools do you have?


----------



## slightlymad

If you only love a man for his tools will you ever become satisfied?


----------



## Ghostess

Aren't tools the meaning of life?


----------



## slightlymad

Will the tool guru show you the way?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I wear my toolbelt?


----------



## slightlymad

Is your toolbelt pink?


----------



## Ghostess

Uh.... does it have to be pink?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Dont't you think leather would be better?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't leather feel better anyways?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't you like the way it smells and the sound it makes when it moves?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't leather great?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And it has so many uses, does'nt it?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you own a pair of leather pants?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe yes?


----------



## dynoflyer

Are they lederhosen leather pants like your avatar is wearing?


----------



## skullboy

Do you like them?


----------



## dynoflyer

If you're happy, shouldn't I be happy that you're happy?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think they are too tight?


----------



## dynoflyer

Does your eye always bulge out like that?


----------



## skullboy

Is the tie too dressy?


----------



## dynoflyer

It might be too tight, thus the eye bulge?


----------



## Ghostess

Wait, are you sure that's a TIE?


----------



## Spooklights

Is the tie tied too tight?


----------



## morgan8586

Why tie a tie?


----------



## slimy

Aren't we all just a big group of dysfunctional, leather wearing, happy slappers?


----------



## skullboy

Where is this headed?


----------



## dynoflyer

Who's happy?


----------



## slightlymad

Arent we all happy?


----------



## dynoflyer

Who's the happiest?


----------



## skullboy

Wont you be in 12 posts?


----------



## dynoflyer

What's 10 posts between friends?


----------



## skullboy

Rules are rules,correct?


----------



## dynoflyer

Will I wait and see?


----------



## skullboy

Why are you taunting me?


----------



## dynoflyer

Did I learn that from the Patriots on Sunday?


----------



## skullboy

Did you receive a penalty?


----------



## dynoflyer

Don't I always get penalized?


----------



## skullboy

Is that 15 yards or a spanking?


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt you like to be spanked?


----------



## slimy

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Ghostess

Who doesn't like a nice spanking now and then?


----------



## Death's Door

Thank you sir - may I have another?


----------



## slightlymad

When do I get spanked?


----------



## turtle2778

When do you want to get spanked????


----------



## skullboy

Leather strap,paddle or bare hand?


----------



## Death's Door

Will it leave a mark?


----------



## skullboy

Don't chics dig scars?


----------



## Ghostess

Do guys dig scars?


----------



## skullboy

Where are the scars at?


----------



## Death's Door

Why would chicks dig scars?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you know?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you know?


----------



## skullboy

Could it be because glory lasts forever?


----------



## dynoflyer

Do you have scars or glory?


----------



## skullboy

scars yes,glory no is that OK?


----------



## dynoflyer

Are your scars mostly on the outside?


----------



## skullboy

Why dont us scarred creepy guys ever get the chics?


----------



## dynoflyer

Don't us creepy guys deserve love too?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you saying you guys are creepy?


----------



## dynoflyer

Why are we here if we're not creepy? Ain't you creepy, too?


----------



## mnstrmum

I'm creepy.....its much more interesting than being one of those people who just goes to work comes home and proceeds to get ready to go to work the next day...catch my drift....creepy beats being predictable and boring Is halloween your only obsession?


----------



## slimy

Do the chics want more scars, less creepy?


----------



## slightlymad

Dont chicks always prefer the bad boy look?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe it depends on my mood?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why do I need a bad boy when I'm the bad girl?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Really, if you have a bad girl what more do you need?


----------



## morgan8586

peace of mind?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know piece of mind will drive you insane?


----------



## slightlymad

will you survive the boredom of peice?


----------



## skullboy

Did you know that sanity is overrated?


----------



## Ghostess

What's this "sanity" thing you speak of?


----------



## skullboy

Is it an urban legend?


----------



## Ghostess

Wasn't that a movie?


----------



## skullboy

Did you see it?


----------



## Ghostess

Hasn't everyone?


----------



## slimy

Would you hate me, if I haven't?


----------



## Ghostess

How could anyone hate you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

One nipple ring or two?


----------



## morgan8586

On who?


----------



## Death's Door

I wonder if Ghostess has a personal trainer?


----------



## Ghostess

How can I afford a personal trainer when I have to spend all my money on pretty pink fabric for my new cape and the new nipple ring I'm getting in honor of FE??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wowzier, Is this more information than i need?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't it always TMI when it comes to nipple rings?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Agreed, but you did know i had to ask?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why stop with just a nipple ring?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would a cow bell be too heavy?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't you know I wear my cow bell to the hockey games?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, that's you that sits behind me?

FYI, your bell hits every step as you climb the stairs to your seat! lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you just love it?


----------



## Ghostess

Ya wanna ring my bell, big boy? BAHAHAHAHA!!

My bell's draggin' low.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> Ya wanna ring my bell, big boy? BAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> My bell's draggin' low.


ROTF----LMAO
What can one say after a line like that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can you plead the 5th?


----------



## Ghostess

How about, I'd love to? 

(You know you wanna.)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you think we should know each other better? lol


----------



## Ghostess

Is that really necessary? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you listed in the Yellow Pages? LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

Haven't you two been chatting for at least 5 months?


----------



## Ghostess

Haven't we kinda known each other for a couple of years now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I believe you are right, from the "L" 1st?


----------



## Ghostess

Started on the -L in '99, and you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Shouldn't you two be married by now then?


----------



## Ghostess

ACK! Have you lost yer mind?? LOL (JK)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you feel the Love?

Yeah, me neither! lol


----------



## Ghostess

You realize that's not the "love" your hand is on, don't you?


----------



## TearyThunder

Me lost my mind? Would moving across the country for someone after knowing them for 5 months be considered something a sane person would do?


----------



## Ghostess

Have you ever been sane? LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I phone a friend on that one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you have their number?


----------



## Ghostess

Does anyone have Dr. Phil's home number?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does he know where your minds been? LMAO


----------



## TearyThunder

Wouldn't you rather call Dr Suess?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you know where your mind has been? And did you wash it before posting?


----------



## Ghostess

Can someone get me a Ouija Board for Dr Suess?

(LOL that's a good one, Teary!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Aren't you still in training?


----------



## Ghostess

Haven't you found your underwear yet??


----------



## TearyThunder

Why doesn't he buy some new ones or are these his lucky ones?


----------



## Death's Door

Does FE have colored underwear or does just have the tighty whiteys?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe white with just a little color?


----------



## Ghostess

And Skullboy knows this HOW? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has he robbed my underware drawer?


----------



## Death's Door

Are you missing the underwear that has the names of the days on them (Monday, Tuesday, etc)?


----------



## skullboy

Could it have been the panty fairy?


----------



## Ghostess

Did you look under your pillow to see if the panty fairy left you a quarter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it look like I wear panties?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you really want one of US to answer THAT question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you dare?


----------



## Ghostess

Does a bear sh-- potty in the woods?


----------



## dynoflyer

What respectable bear wouldn't?


----------



## slimy

Is it true that most bears prefer Charmin brand toilet tissue?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

I wouldn't know, should we do a poll?

(You did it slimy, I've been trying to think of something good..Kudos)


----------



## Ghostess

Do bears like polls?


----------



## dynoflyer

Do bears prefer polls to charmin?


----------



## Ghostess

Have you ever tried to wipe with a poll?


----------



## dynoflyer

Wipe what? A Bear?


----------



## Ghostess

What kind of bear?


----------



## dynoflyer

Will the New Orleans Saints wipe the Chicago Bears this weekend?


----------



## Ghostess

Will they wipe them with polls or Charmin?


----------



## dynoflyer

Who wipes who? (whom?)


----------



## Ghostess

Who's on first?


----------



## dynoflyer

Now whaddya askin' me for?

I'm telling you Who is on first.

Well, I'm asking YOU who's on first!

That's the man's name.

That's who's name?


----------



## Ghostess

.............(skipping part).........

Look, ya got a first baseman?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I made it to first base last week,does that count?


----------



## Ghostess

You gonna try for second this week?


----------



## dynoflyer

After you round third are you headed home?


----------



## Ghostess

Ain't that how it's supposed to go?


----------



## dynoflyer

Isn't that what I've been trying to explain to women for forty years?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't you know some women don't like baseball?

LOL


----------



## dynoflyer

So you wait until now to tell me?


----------



## slimy

Since women don't like baseball, how come it's so hard to talk them into other activities?


hee hee hee


----------



## morgan8586

Is it because you dont possess a silver tongue?


----------



## Ghostess

Does Morg possess a "silver tongue"?


----------



## slimy

Does Ghostess seem a little more than interested in Morgan's reply?


----------



## slightlymad

Has slimy ever seen the FIRST statement on the Ghostess myspace page?


----------



## morgan8586

Do I need to check ghostess myspace page?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I rip out the first pages of all my coloring books too?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you think Ghostess will find me sexy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I look like a mindreader?


----------



## morgan8586

What do you look like?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Haven't you seen my horrific photos?


----------



## morgan8586

Is that why I was struck blind?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought you were blind from other hobbies?


----------



## morgan8586

Is that where the hair on my palms came from?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't we all have hairy palms?


----------



## Ghostess

What if I had the hair on my palms removed?


----------



## slimy

What would you do with the hair?


----------



## morgan8586

sell it on e-bay?


----------



## Ghostess

Would you believe I sold it to FE so he could have more chest hair?


----------



## turtle2778

Can he actually have MORE chest hair??


----------



## slimy

Did you like his Cover girl pose?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't _everyone_ like FE's beautiful cover girl pose?


----------



## skullboy

Does anyone else feel a little queezy?


----------



## Ghostess

Did you look at FE's picture?


----------



## morgan8586

Did I really have a choice?


----------



## Ghostess

Have you been in the fetal position since looking?


----------



## morgan8586

Why when I close my eyes, I see the horror of FE's pic?


----------



## Ghostess

But isn't FE so purty?

*snicker*


----------



## morgan8586

Would he be popular in prison?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't any man who dressed like that?


----------



## morgan8586

Do we need to do an experiment?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you volunteering for said experiment?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you want to be my cell mate?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't I have to be a man?


----------



## morgan8586

Couldnt we dress you up as a man?


----------



## Ghostess

If I did dress as a man, would I get to be the husband?


----------



## morgan8586

Would we have to fight for the title of "husband"?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you think you could take me?


----------



## morgan8586

Cant we be lovers instead of fighters?


----------



## Ghostess

But isn't the best part of fighting the making up part?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you carry a grudge?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't every woman?


----------



## morgan8586

Why is that?


----------



## Ghostess

Could it be the hormones?


----------



## Death's Door

Could it be the company we keep?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I get an 'amen'?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you preaching to the choir?


----------



## Ghostess

Would you rather Mr Robertson preach to the choir?


----------



## morgan8586

Is he available?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't he out preaching the end of the world?


----------



## morgan8586

Isnt that a R.E.M. song?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you like R.E.M.?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it ok if I do?


----------



## Ghostess

Is it okay if I kinda sorta do too?


----------



## morgan8586

Can we agree that we both sorta like R E M?


----------



## Ghostess

Why not?


----------



## morgan8586

What is your fav. R E M song?


----------



## Ghostess

Would you believe "Everybody Hurts"?


----------



## Death's Door

who's hurting?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't everyone, is some way or another?


----------



## dynoflyer

It shouldn't hurt so bad, or should it?


----------



## Death's Door

Can you turn pain into pleasure?


----------



## Ghostess

Can you make the voices be quiet so I can think?


----------



## skullboy

You hear them too?


----------



## slimy

Doesn't every body on this forum hear them?


----------



## skullboy

Are they telling us the same thing or are some more angry than others?


----------



## slightlymad

But are not the voices our freinds?


----------



## skullboy

Is one mans friend another mans enemy?


----------



## Ghostess

Is one man's friend another man's enema?


----------



## dynoflyer

Manlaw: men don't discuss enemas


----------



## Ghostess

Do they scare you?


----------



## dynoflyer

Wouldn't that depends on the administrator?


----------



## Ghostess

What if it was FE with his boa and red pumps?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you think FE would even think of giving enemas?


----------



## dynoflyer

That would make a good horror movie, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ghostess

Wonder if FE would go for it?


----------



## dynoflyer

Would Tom Cruise and Christopher Walken be interested?


----------



## Ghostess

Christopher Walken is one scary dude, but does Tom Cruise have to be in it?


----------



## dynoflyer

Okay, Chris Walken and who?


----------



## slightlymad

But wouldny it be fun to watch walken admin to cruise with a fire hose?


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes, but we're thinking horror movie not comedy here. Maybe if he fills Tom up until he exploded? Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Ghostess

Can we make sure to use lots of duct tape on Tom's mouth while we're at it?


----------



## dynoflyer

Won't he fly around the room like a loose balloon when the hose is removed?


----------



## skullboy

What if we tape him to oprah's couch?


----------



## dynoflyer

You mean the bright yellow one? Good idea


----------



## Ghostess

What if we tie them both up together on the couch?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't you think it'd be a hoot?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think she would have very high ratings that day?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't everyone wanna tune in to see that?


----------



## dynoflyer

Why not, Tom broke the couch last time anyway might as well really trash it this time


----------



## skullboy

Could they sell it on ebay after that?


----------



## dynoflyer

What category would it be in 'memorabilia'?


----------



## Ghostess

The crappy broken JUNK category?


----------



## dynoflyer

The little known DNA samples category?


----------



## skullboy

Will UPS ship a still dripping sofa?


----------



## dynoflyer

Would it be dripping or oozing?


----------



## Ghostess

What if we wait 'til it's crusty and dry?


----------



## turtle2778

If you wait until its dry can you still smell it??


----------



## skullboy

Is it worth as much when its dry?


----------



## dynoflyer

Can you smell it from your house?


----------



## Ghostess

Is THAT what I smell?


----------



## morgan8586

What happened to the EDIT button?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe the dingo ate it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

What are wild dogs doing in here?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't this place like a zoo?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have a dingo?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## TearyThunder

What if I only have cats?


----------



## skullboy

Can morg cook one?


----------



## Ghostess

Morg cooks?


----------



## skullboy

Can you eat raw kitty?


----------



## Ghostess

*backspacing kitty comment*

Do you eat raw animals?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think i would let you cook or eat my kitties?


----------



## skullboy

Can't you buy more kitties?


----------



## slightlymad

Dont kitties come by the litter?


----------



## Ghostess

How much money do kitties cost?


----------



## skullboy

Aren't they cheap at the pound?Or is that by the pound?


----------



## slightlymad

Arent they usually free?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you know these are special kitties who eat better than Kouma and me?


----------



## Ghostess

Aren't they big kitties?


----------



## TearyThunder

How big is big?


----------



## Ghostess

Bigger than my kitties?


----------



## TearyThunder

How big are your kitties?


----------



## skullboy

Could all this kittie talk get dangerous without the EDIT button?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you afraid of getting into trouble, SB?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you going to say something you are going to regret?


----------



## slightlymad

Wont we all?......


----------



## skullboy

EERRR,Uuummm,no what color is your nice kitten?


----------



## Ghostess

Whose kitten?


----------



## TearyThunder

Haven't you seen all my kittes in the pets thread?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't you have 5 kitties?


----------



## skullboy

Are they all fat?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes I have 5 kitties. 

Didn't I say they eat better than me and Kouma SK?


----------



## skullboy

You dont cook for them,do you?


----------



## slightlymad

But are not fat kitites unhappy kitties?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would I do that for when I don't cook for myself?


----------



## Ghostess

Why don't you cook for us, SB?


----------



## skullboy

What would you like?(Aint that good at it tho)


----------



## Ghostess

Can ya grill me up a steak?


----------



## skullboy

Can ya bring your tools and fix the grill?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't you have any tools??


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you gonna grill kitties?


----------



## skullboy

Will a grinder,sander or hammer fix it?


----------



## Ghostess

Geeze, you wanna borrow my grill?


----------



## skullboy

Cant I just wait til it warms up and fix mine?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you procrastinating?


----------



## skullboy

Can I just use the broiler and cook you a steak?


----------



## Ghostess

You realize steaks on a broiler are not as good as on a grill?


----------



## skullboy

How about home made lasagna?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know I make the best lasanga?


----------



## skullboy

NO,Any other ideas?


----------



## Ghostess

What am I gonna make for dinner now that y'all have made me hungry?


----------



## TearyThunder

How about just grabbing fast food and calling it a night?


----------



## skullboy

Got any kitty defrosted?


----------



## Ghostess

Good idea, Teary- SB, why would I freeze my kitty?


----------



## skullboy

Would a frozen kitty stay fresher for a longer period of time?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't that kitty get freezer burn?


----------



## slightlymad

Couldnt we vaccum freeze it?


----------



## skullboy

Does the butcher sell fresh kitty?


----------



## dynoflyer

Ghostess said:


> You realize steaks on a broiler are not as good as on a grill?


Ever tried searing steaks in an extremely hot, dry calphalon pan for 60 secs per side then putting into a 500 degree oven for 6-8 mins? Let them rest covered with foil for 5 mins before serving. Just like Ruth's Chris YUMMY


----------



## skullboy

Is that an offer to make us dinner?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I the only one that misses Skullboy's Spongebob avvies?


----------



## skullboy

Is that one vote for spongy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Since I'm fat, can it count as 2??


----------



## dynoflyer

skullboy said:


> Is that an offer to make us dinner?


Next time I'm West of Chi-Town I'll bring the Calphalon pan, will you be providing the beer and steaks?


----------



## slightlymad

Dont we all miss the sponge?


----------



## morgan8586

Were did spongehead go?


----------



## skullboy

Spongehead is on the other line,would you like to hold?


----------



## Anachronism

You know Spongehead?


----------



## TearyThunder

Who doesn't?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where's the coffee machine?


----------



## dynoflyer

Did Spongehead take it?


----------



## Ghostess

Is he sponge-worthy?

(Sorry, couldn't help it! LOL)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has your naughty limit been increased?


----------



## Ghostess

Should I increase it?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is it possible to max out a naughty limit?


----------



## Ghostess

Would it be wise to try to find out?


----------



## skullboy

Would a sponge have a higher limit?


----------



## dynoflyer

Would that make a sponge sponge worthy?


----------



## skullboy

Do all sponges have the rough scrubby side?


----------



## Ghostess

Do all sponges get all hard and crusty when they don't have liquid in them?


----------



## skullboy

How would I know about sponges?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think there's ever been a time when Skullboy hasn't had liquids in him?


----------



## skullboy

Is that why they say drinks like a sponge?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't that be about the same times that the oceans didn't have salt in them?


----------



## skullboy

Why dont I remember oceans without salt?


----------



## Ghostess

Could it be all the beer killed those brain cells that deal with memory?


----------



## skullboy

What beer?


----------



## Ghostess

You drank it all already???


----------



## skullboy

Was I supposed to be saving it for something?


----------



## Ghostess

You don't know how to share??


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe I drink alone?


----------



## Ghostess

Would you believe I do too ?


----------



## skullboy

With nobody else?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't that be the definition of alone?


----------



## skullboy

Do i look like a teacher?


----------



## Ghostess

What the heck DO you look like?


----------



## skullboy

Where o where did my picture go?


----------



## Ghostess

You're afraid to post one, aren't you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

why is the lint between your toes called jam?


----------



## Ghostess

Who says I have lint between my toes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this mean you do?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't you read the 10 inconsequential things thread?


----------



## Death's Door

do you have lint in your belly button?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did, but don't you think you should have put that down for #11?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't I mention I rarely wear shoes?


(No shoes= no socks= no lint!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Up here we call that toe goop (dirt and grass), what do you call it? lol


----------



## Ghostess

Hmm.... don't you know the goop is only on the bottom of my feet, and not 'tween the toes??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

doesn't that depend on where you've been?


----------



## skullboy

isn't jam the stuff between the skin and edge of your nail?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does Skullboy have a dress made out of the skin of his victims hanging in his garage?


----------



## skullboy

Ha shows what you know,Haven't you learned a skin suit always gets stored in the basement?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't Skullboy's wife "away" again this week on "business?"


----------



## skullboy

Hasn't she been "MISSING" alot lately?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was she ever real to being with?


----------



## skullboy

uhoh,Did someone figure out my secret?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was she a prop made out of a rag, a bone and a hank o' hair??


----------



## skullboy

Why would my wife have a bone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was she making chicken soup?


----------



## skullboy

remember who cooks here?


----------



## Ghostess

I thought you didn't cook......well?


----------



## skullboy

Has anyone ever enjoyed my cooking?


----------



## Ghostess

Can we poll the audience on that one?


----------



## skullboy

Will they answer?


----------



## Ghostess

Are they even awake?


----------



## skullboy

iF THEY WERE AWAKE WOULD THERE BE QUIET IN HERE?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you yelling at me?


----------



## skullboy

nope,would you believe i am just stupid?


----------



## Ghostess

Do ya really want me to answer that? LOL


----------



## skullboy

How about its getting late and i have had a beer or two?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How many?


----------



## skullboy

Was I supposed to count them all?


----------



## Ghostess

Ain't ya s'posed to count the empties the next mornin' and say, WOW, did I drink ALL OF THOSE???? LOL


----------



## skullboy

What if ya use the same mug all day?Gets confusing.


----------



## morgan8586

What type of beer are you drinking today?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What type of drink am I beering today? [hic]


----------



## morgan8586

Is that in bottles or cans?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or in keggs or barrels?


----------



## Ghostess

Can someone cook me some eggs and bacon?


----------



## skullboy

Are you gonna start that cooking thing again?


----------



## Ghostess

Should I change the subject?


----------



## skullboy

Aren't you getting hungry again?


----------



## Ghostess

It's breakfast time isn't it?


----------



## skullboy

It's almost Miller time isn't it?


----------



## Ghostess

Ain't it always Miller time?


----------



## skullboy

Is it still Friday?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you think you slept through the whole day?


----------



## skullboy

I can always hope can't I ?


----------



## Ghostess

But if you're sleeping, how can you drink beer?


----------



## skullboy

Can't I just make up for the down time by consuming more per hour during awake time?


----------



## Ghostess

But what about breakfast?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't it true that beer consumed at the correct rate could replace breakfast on the nutritional chart?


----------



## dynoflyer

Isn't Malt a cereal? Isn't hops a grain? Isn't beer all natural? That's nutrition, isn't it?


----------



## skullboy

How did you get so smart?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you think he gradumicated the 6th grade?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

can't you tell?


----------



## skullboy

Is something wrong with a seventh grade education?


----------



## TearyThunder

How can I tell when I'm in CA?


----------



## dynoflyer

skullboy said:


> How did you get so smart?


Did I go to the right school? You had to be sent there by a judge, isn't that exclusive enough?


----------



## skullboy

I thinked me daddi learned me real good,dont you'all?


----------



## dynoflyer

Wasn't *Sister Mary Pain and Suffering* the fastest ruler in the West in 2nd grade? _Whack!_


----------



## Ghostess

Did you get whacked often?


----------



## dynoflyer

Did I learn Latin through osmosis? i.e., getting hit on the head with the textbook?


----------



## Ghostess

You know Latin?


----------



## skullboy

Can he speak in tongues?


----------



## Ghostess

Has he been whacked in the head with tongues?


----------



## slimy

If he is getting 'whacked' with tongues, isn't somebody doing something wrong?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that called a "tongue lashing"?


----------



## turtle2778

Wait..i thought that was called pleasure...it isnt???


----------



## morgan8586

Whats the difference between pleasure and pain?


----------



## Ghostess

Would that be pressure and force?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This sounds like a spanking?


----------



## Death's Door

Aren't some of the states banning spanking?


----------



## Ghostess

Can we still spank adults?


----------



## skullboy

Is Friday spanking day?


----------



## Ghostess

Should we make it "Spanking Friday"?


----------



## skullboy

You mean EVERYONE gets a spanking?


----------



## Ghostess

Sure, why not?


----------



## skullboy

Who will be the PUNISHER?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't there a wrestler named the Punisher?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Isn't he a super hero?


----------



## Ghostess

Could he be a super wrestler?


----------



## skullboy

Should we line up boy,girl,boy,girl?


----------



## Ghostess

How about tallest to shortest?


----------



## skullboy

Does that mean JT gets to be first again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now what have you dragged me into?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You have to be dragged into something?


----------



## dynoflyer

Does the tallest one get spanked first?


----------



## skullboy

Like you weren't in line already?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's cool if I leave now right?


----------



## skullboy

And do what,WORK?


----------



## dynoflyer

If you go out and start your car, will it be warm by quitting time?


----------



## Ghostess

When IS quitting time?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't quitting time when you stop working?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish I were an Oscar Meyer wiener....


----------



## Ghostess

Was that a question, FE, or did you just get confused again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oops it should have ended with DOH!?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you being a bad boy again?


----------



## skullboy

FE bad?


----------



## Ghostess

Stupid question, wasn't it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You do know what happens when you point your finger?


----------



## Ghostess

You try to pull it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

indeed i will, would it look like this?


----------



## Death's Door

Should we take cover?


----------



## Ghostess

You planning on striking a match when pulling my finger??


----------



## Death's Door

Is that all it takes for an explosion?


----------



## Ghostess

Has anyone ever actually tried that?


----------



## skullboy

Hasn't everyone?


----------



## Ghostess

Is this something you do on a regular basis?


----------



## skullboy

Wasn't it you that said I was skeered?


----------



## Ghostess

When did I say that?


----------



## skullboy

Was it yesterday?


----------



## Ghostess

Was I drunk?


----------



## skullboy

NO,why cant planes be on time?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was "meat nuggets" mentioned again? LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Have you been drinking already FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Soon, very soon...Why do you ask?


----------



## skullboy

Why do you wait so long?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is it happy hour already?


----------



## skullboy

Cant you see its "been" happy hour?


----------



## dynoflyer

Am I late?


----------



## skullboy

Where you been?


----------



## dynoflyer

Have I spent too long screwing around with animated gif's to prevent JT's seasickness?


----------



## dynoflyer

If I grab the last Heinie in the fridge will I get caught up?


----------



## skullboy

Can you believe you might still be a few behind?


----------



## Ghostess

Is that any surprise to anyone?


----------



## skullboy

What are you saying?


----------



## dynoflyer

What I do, I do fast. You don't think I will be behind for long, do you?


----------



## skullboy

Are you that fast?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How is the air in the rear?


----------



## dynoflyer

Wouldn't know, I'm moving on up as we speak, type?


----------



## skullboy

Are we there yet?


----------



## dynoflyer

Just reloaded the fridge with silver bullets, about to pop in the first of the Friday night flicks, "I Bury The Living" followed by "Saw III". I'm there buddy. How you doin?


----------



## skullboy

Am I still here?


----------



## Spooklights

What does it look like where you are?


----------



## skullboy

Why is goofy here?


----------



## Spooklights

Did you make it to Disneyland? Are you going to the Haunted Mansion?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I come too?


----------



## slimy

Where do the rest of us sign up?


----------



## skullboy

Have you tried the airport?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is my ride waiting?


----------



## skullboy

Should you borrow some ones broom?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't a vacuum cleaner be faster?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it faster for you?


----------



## Ghostess

Why, do you wanna borrow it?


----------



## dynoflyer

Will you throw in the lawn mower?


----------



## Ghostess

But, what will I mow everyone's lawns with when y'all move to my neck of the woods?


----------



## skullboy

Cant you use a knife?


----------



## slightlymad

How about a swow?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Or a Norelco razor?


----------



## Fangs

What about a scythe?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Are all these "cuttting" remarks making you crazy?


----------



## morgan8586

What is happenng here to our happy home?


----------



## slimy

Are there too many 'cut ups' on this board?


----------



## Ghostess

Who's a 'cut up'??!!??


----------



## turtle2778

arent you the cut up???


----------



## slimy

Isn't everybody on this board?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't everybody who's ANYbody is on THIS board???


----------



## scareme

Won't this board make you a somebody?


----------



## slimy

How come I'm still a nobody?


----------



## scareme

Have you asked anyone else?


----------



## skullboy

Has anyone heard the answer yet?


----------



## slightlymad

Do you want to hear the answer?


----------



## skullboy

Would you prefer to be forever kept in darkness?


----------



## mnstrmum

Isn't ignorance sometimes bliss??


----------



## skullboy

If ignorance is bliss what is stupidity?


----------



## slimy

Isn't the word 'stupidity' and the word 'skullboy' interchangeable?


----------



## scareme

Are you going to let him get away with that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

after running your "delicates" through the laundry, do you fold them??


----------



## skullboy

slimy said:


> Isn't the word 'stupidity' and the word 'skullboy' interchangeable?


Wow,Isnt SB and drunkard more like it?


----------



## scareme

Why do you even ask?


----------



## skullboy

Could I just be confused?


----------



## scareme

You? Confused?


----------



## skullboy

Who wants to shovel my drive way when the snow stops?


----------



## scareme

How much are you paying?


----------



## skullboy

Should I force the kids to do it?


----------



## scareme

Why else did you have kids?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe he was just drunk when he was doing the kid-making?


----------



## skullboy

What if it was a trap?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A trap?


----------



## skullboy

Could it have been witchcraft?


----------



## scareme

Where your eyes open?


----------



## skullboy

Which time?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Was it too obvious to be a trap?


----------



## skullboy

Was I that easy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could it be 'cause your underwear was on backwards?


----------



## skullboy

What underwear?


----------



## scareme

Did you forget AGAIN?


----------



## skullboy

Aren't those optional?


----------



## scareme

Then what is that stain?


----------



## skullboy

Should I go change?


----------



## scareme

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## skullboy

Why are the voices yelling now?:googly:


----------



## scareme

Can you hear me now?


----------



## skullboy

Why are you in there now,vacation?


----------



## scareme

Aren't I the loud shrieking banshee you hear?


----------



## skullboy

Can you keep it down?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever heard of a quite banshee?


----------



## skullboy

could you be the first?


----------



## scareme

Do you think I've ever been the first at anything? I'm even the middle child.


----------



## skullboy

Isn't there always a first time?


----------



## scareme

Can you even remember that long ago?


----------



## skullboy

Are you always a wise cracker?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that better than a dumb ass?


----------



## scareme

And isn't that better than a wise ass or a dumb cracker?


----------



## skullboy

Is that word OK to use?


----------



## scareme

Would it be OK if I put soap in my mouth afterwards?


----------



## skullboy

What type of soap is most tasty?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What is your favorite flavor?


----------



## scareme

Is there a taste test anywhere I can try out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's in you bathroom right now?


----------



## scareme

Do I know you well enough to answer that. Don't you usually buy someone a drink before you ask tham that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you make me laugh on purpose?


----------



## scareme

Did anything come out your nose when you laughed?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was foamy, need you know the rest?


----------



## scareme

If I asked the color would I sound like your Dr?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You aren't asking me to play Dr, are you? LMAO


----------



## scareme

Are you asking me personal questions again without buying me a drink?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do i know you well enough to buy you a drink?


----------



## skullboy

Could you by me a drink?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you cuddle? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Are You Sick?


----------



## scareme

If I was sick would you buy me a hot toddy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Skullboy might, does that scare you?


----------



## skullboy

How could I possibly scare anyone?


----------



## scareme

What would skullboy be wearing when he tries to scare me? (hopefuly not those stained pants, cause that would scare me.)


----------



## skullboy

Would you like my Tux?


----------



## scareme

What's that smell, Skullboy?


----------



## skullboy

Did I oops again?


----------



## scareme

Do you have to change you're pants again? Does your wife do your laundry?


----------



## skullboy

Is that a joke?Wife laundry?


----------



## scareme

Are you asking me to believe you do laundry? Who's joking now?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe cook,clean,laundry and all vehicle maintenance?


----------



## scareme

How much was your dowry? You must have been expensive.


----------



## skullboy

Who was my what?


----------



## scareme

How much did your wife's family have to pay for you? Or is that just an Okie thing?


----------



## skullboy

You mean I could have charged them?


----------



## scareme

Do you work for free?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe real cheap?Cant say how I get paid,pg-13.


----------



## scareme

So are you saying you're not free, just cheap? How unusual for a man!


----------



## skullboy

We all gotta eat,right?


----------



## scareme

What did you have for supper?


----------



## skullboy

Is it supper time already?


----------



## scareme

Do that mean your tummy doesn't tell you when it's 6:30?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't breakfast better than dinner?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does everyone know this is my 1,000 th post? :-D


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Does that mean you are the newest Post-Whore?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do warewolves attack humans? ;-p


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do humans taste like chicken? 
mmmmmm,good


----------



## Sickie Ickie

was mmmmmm,good a question? And if we do taste like chicken- what parts?


----------



## morgan8586

Are we white or dark?


----------



## slimy

I vote dark, who's with me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was everyone up late last night parting?


----------



## skullboy

Were you hiding at the bar?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did someone send a ride for me?


----------



## skullboy

Did you not see the broom I left next to your door?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Don't I get a broom to ride?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't you take the vacuum?


----------



## Bodybagging

Do you have a cordless vac?


----------



## gypsichic

doesn't everyone have a cordless vac?


----------



## slimy

What the heck are you people doing with a cordless vac?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## skullboy

Aren't the cordless models underpowered?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## skullboy

Is that wrong?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is your underwear on your head again? lol


----------



## skullboy

Is that where the sun went?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I said yes, would it make any difference?


----------



## skullboy

Do I look like a geek from "Wierd Science"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With a bra or underwear on your head? lol


----------



## scareme

More importantly, do you think like the geek from Wierd Science?


----------



## skullboy

So everyone agrees, I'm a geek?


----------



## scareme

Is anyone disagreeing with you, other than the vocies in your head?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you saying "I do what my rice crispies tell me to do?"


----------



## scareme

What are they telling you to do?


----------



## turtle2778

I prefer listening to Snap i think Crackle and Pop are nuts dont you??


----------



## skullboy

Why do mine always drown in the milk?


----------



## turtle2778

why dont you save them??


----------



## skullboy

Why do I have dreams of them chasing me with knives like the lil dude from "Trilogy of Terror"?


----------



## turtle2778

I dont know why do you think?????


----------



## skullboy

Is I skeered?


----------



## turtle2778

is that possible???


----------



## skullboy

Are you skeered of any cereal monsters?


----------



## scareme

Have you done bad things to cereal to make it act this way?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you understand that if they find me I would be in grave danger?


----------



## turtle2778

is there any other kind of danger???


----------



## scareme

What if they can't find you?


----------



## turtle2778

what if they can???


----------



## skullboy

won't my disguise help?


----------



## turtle2778

doesnt it depend on your disguise??


----------



## skullboy

How about the evil froot loop bird?


----------



## scareme

Why do you think he's evil?


----------



## skullboy

Is he the one with the giant beak filled with razor sharp fangs and talons made of knives?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't he asking where he could find you?


----------



## turtle2778

do toocans actually have fangs?>???


----------



## skullboy

You didn't tell did you?


----------



## scareme

Would I do that?


----------



## turtle2778

I dont know would you??


----------



## scareme

Is there someone knocking at your door now?


----------



## skullboy

Remember "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes"?


----------



## turtle2778

omg how did you know???


----------



## scareme

You don't think I sent them, do you?


----------



## skullboy

Who else would?


----------



## scareme

Don't you have other friends?


----------



## turtle2778

dont you???


----------



## skullboy

Friends send demonic veggies to your house to eat your soul?


----------



## scareme

Did they really tell you they were your friends?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe I tricked them all?I have no soul.


----------



## scareme

But do you have rhythm?


----------



## slightlymad

How can you have rythme with no soul?


----------



## slimy

Who said he had rythm?


----------



## skullboy

As stupid as I am ,do I really need it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't you think you need anything you can get?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

need what, and enema? LOL


----------



## Ghostess

How'd we get back around to enemas?


----------



## slimy

Is it time to fill FE's underwear?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ewwww....
Who talked about enemas?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't YOU bring it up?


----------



## skullboy

Is this an ongoing fantasy FE?


----------



## turtle2778

Why skull boy do you want one too??


----------



## Ghostess

Why would anyone WANT one of those?


----------



## turtle2778

why dont you ask FE or Skullboy???


----------



## scareme

Why would anyone give one of those?


----------



## turtle2778

Did you look at my answer above you???


----------



## scareme

You mean they would know? But would they tell?


----------



## skullboy

Did you mean BUTT would they tell?


----------



## Ghostess

Why do y'all have butt on the brain tonight?


----------



## skullboy

Did I mention the wife has been traveling?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't she back yet?


----------



## skullboy

Can you say Thursday?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I say Wednesday first?


----------



## skullboy

If it was thursday,friday would be next,wouldnt that make everyone happy?


----------



## Ghostess

But doesn't everyone love hump day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How does toe nail sound to everyone?


----------



## scareme

Where did that come from?


----------



## Ghostess

What the...?


----------



## skullboy

How about some jamm?


----------



## Ghostess

What if I prefer jelly?


----------



## scareme

Did you make the jamm?


----------



## skullboy

Have you ever heard of toe jelly?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, it worked?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't Bertie Botts make that? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Did you enjoy the flavor?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to make me hurl?


----------



## skullboy

Do you not like jamm?


----------



## scareme

How can you say that with a straight face? Then again, how can you say anything at all with that face?


----------



## skullboy

Ouch,OK,Have the cereal monsters arrived yet?


----------



## scareme

Can't you hear them trying to get in?


----------



## skullboy

Will they get thru the boards?


----------



## slimy

Reading the posts leaves me with only one question: What the kind of controlled substance are ALL of you on???!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## skullboy

Will the scratching ever end?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

What the heck is itching?
Do I really want to know?


----------



## morgan8586

Has anyone seen JT around lately?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you believe his last post was on the 27th?


----------



## skullboy

Is he on a drunken binge?


----------



## Ghostess

Did he join the circus?


----------



## skullboy

Did he escape?


----------



## Ghostess

Were there monkeys involved?


----------



## skullboy

Flying monkeys or musical monkees?


----------



## Ghostess

What are musical monkees? 

LOL


----------



## skullboy

Remember the band? (Hey,Hey we're the monkees)


----------



## Ghostess

Ain't I a little young to know that?

Bahahahhaha!! JK


----------



## skullboy

So flying monkeys are to blame for his disappearance?Or could it be UFO's?Bigfeet?


----------



## Ghostess

He has big feet?


----------



## skullboy

Did he wander into the woods neked to try and create a bigfoot hoax?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't he be cold and wouldn't 'shrinkage' be a factor?


----------



## skullboy

isn't that a myth?


----------



## Ghostess

That he would be cold?


----------



## skullboy

Did he ever really exist?


----------



## Ghostess

Did who exist?


----------



## skullboy

Can we make up a new friend?


----------



## Ghostess

Can his name be Fred?


----------



## skullboy

Will Fred visit often?


----------



## morgan8586

Does Fred wet the bed?


----------



## skullboy

Can he be a woman?


----------



## morgan8586

Can we name her something other than Fred?


----------



## skullboy

How about Amber?


----------



## morgan8586

Is she hot?


----------



## skullboy

Since we are creating her wouldn't that make sense?


----------



## morgan8586

What will she look like?


----------



## skullboy

Will this work? 
http://www.actressarchives.com/display.php?img=28059&return=/jessib/index.php?pg=3


----------



## morgan8586

Are you reading my mind?


----------



## skullboy

Does that make you nervous?


----------



## Ghostess

Skullboy is psychic?


----------



## skullboy

suprised?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you do readings too?


----------



## slimy

Did you say psychic or pshycotic?


----------



## skullboy

Do I get paid?


----------



## slimy

How much do you want?


----------



## skullboy

How much do you need to know?


----------



## slimy

What can you tell me?


----------



## skullboy

Wanna know what Ghostess is thinking right now?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you think you could handle what's in my head?


----------



## skullboy

Why is it all mixed up?


----------



## Ghostess

Have ya ever seen Sybil?


----------



## skullboy

Is that why my eyes and ears are bleeding?


----------



## Ghostess

Could it be because you are watching Jerry Springer?


----------



## skullboy

Could my music be toooo loud?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you listening to HateBreed again?


----------



## skullboy

Are you still listening to that one song over and over?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe I should check my myspace page again?


----------



## skullboy

Will it still be there?


----------



## Ghostess

Can't you hear it?


----------



## skullboy

How the heck could I hear your myspace page?


----------



## Ghostess

You have ears don't you?


----------



## skullboy

Who told?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## skullboy

Does he work for FE?


----------



## Ghostess

You do know him then?


----------



## skullboy

He's a nutty one,aint he?


----------



## Ghostess

Who, Fe or the muffin man?


----------



## skullboy

Would it matter how I answer that?


----------



## Ghostess

It's not about me, why should I care?


----------



## slimy

Does FE live on Drury Lane?


----------



## skullboy

Does Tucan Sam live there to?


----------



## Ghostess

Does Big Foot live there as well?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't bigfoot sell his place to spongebob?


----------



## Ghostess

But, doesn't SpongeBob live in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that his summer home?


----------



## Ghostess

They have seasons in Bikini Bottom?


----------



## skullboy

How do you know so much info about that show?


----------



## Ghostess

You do know I have 3 kids, right?


----------



## skullboy

How could I forget?


----------



## Death's Door

OK, let me get this straight - FE lives with the muffin man and bigfoot sold his pineable under the sea to spongebob which is now their neighbor. Is that true?


----------



## skullboy

Did you read your program?


----------



## Ghostess

When did we get a program?


----------



## Death's Door

Are we in the program? What kind a program is it?


----------



## slimy

Should it be a pay-per-view program?


----------



## turtle2778

why would i wanna pay for it???


----------



## Ghostess

How can I get with the program?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you need a "clue" first?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you gonna "clue" me in?


----------



## turtle2778

Can i buy a clue??


----------



## Ghostess

Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## turtle2778

Are we playing Wheel of Fortune??


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't it "America's Game Show"?


----------



## turtle2778

Is it???


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't that what the commercials say?


----------



## slightlymad

Who watches commercials?


----------



## slimy

If you don't watch commericials, how do you know what to buy?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Dont you have to spend money when you buy?


----------



## morgan8586

Cant we just barter?


----------



## slightlymad

Why not just swap?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I swap a 5 year old with a runny nose for a new boat?


----------



## skullboy

What can I get for a 13 year old with a BAD attitude?


----------



## slimy

What'll you give me for my wife?


----------



## skullboy

What the hell would I want 2 for?


----------



## Ghostess

Eww, who would want TWO wives??


----------



## skullboy

Could I store my kids in your workspace til the start earning income?


----------



## Ghostess

Do they eat much?


----------



## skullboy

Got a shipping address?


----------



## Ghostess

Can you send some tools with them?


----------



## skullboy

Will a rock and stick do?


----------



## Ghostess

Is it a big stick?


----------



## skullboy

What do YOU consider BIG?


----------



## Ghostess

Uh.. well.... um... bigger than your tie?


----------



## skullboy

Well,thats a problem,would you prefer a pair of vice grips?


----------



## Ghostess

How did you know I needed a pair of those?


----------



## skullboy

Im can read minds,remember?


----------



## Ghostess

I forgot, what am I thinking right now?


----------



## skullboy

How can I say that and keep it pg-13?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Useing medical terminology helps I think?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't using big words make it sound less obscene?

LOL


----------



## skullboy

So if I use a bigger font I can say more daring stuff?


----------



## Ghostess

Would you care to test that theory? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Will you turn your head?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you doing it nekkid?


----------



## skullboy

I did turn my web cam off,right?


----------



## Ghostess

If you turned it off, do I still have to turn my head?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, who in here wants to pull my finger? lol


----------



## skullboy

Are you peeking?


----------



## Ghostess

At you or FE who wants someone to pull his finger?


----------



## slightlymad

But are you not brave enough to pull the finger of FE?


----------



## Ghostess

Brave? Yes-- But stupid?


----------



## slimy

If it takes stupidity to qualify, shouldn't we ALL be in line?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Which finger do you pull?


----------



## Ghostess

Is he STILL holding his finger out?


----------



## slimy

Are you sure it's his FINGER?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is someone confused?


----------



## Hellrazor

What are we confused about?


----------



## Death's Door

Should or shouldn't we pull FE finger?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is anyone smoking?


----------



## Ghostess

Does slowly smoldering about something count?


----------



## skullboy

Can't you burn a candle at both ends?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't that get a little hot?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont you like it hot??


----------



## skullboy

Is a small candle OK?


----------



## Ghostess

Smaller than your tie?


----------



## skullboy

Should I starch my tie?


----------



## Ghostess

Would that make it stiff?


----------



## skullboy

Is stiff good or bad?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you mean stiff as in hard or stiff as in dead?


----------



## skullboy

Are you trying to confuse me again?


----------



## Ghostess

Is that a hard thing to do?


----------



## skullboy

Is that nice?


----------



## Ghostess

Did anyone ever accuse me of being nice?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know it wasn't me?


----------



## Ghostess

You'd NEVER do that, would you? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Uhhhh, how long is "never"....?


----------



## Ghostess

Why, are you planning to call me "nice"?

*shudder*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Ghostess

What are you trying to say, FE??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Am I getting closer?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you like pain, FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can I choose?


----------



## Ghostess

Picky, aren't ya?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you at it again?


----------



## Ghostess

Well, I AM a woman, am I not?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Indeed you are...and you know your place?


----------



## Ghostess

Indeed I do....








You know you look good in blue?


----------



## Death's Door

Are you two still at it?


----------



## Ghostess

Is the sky blue?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you think pink








is nice too?
( you're hard to keep up with ) lol


----------



## Ghostess

Sure, but where's yer wings?


----------



## turtle2778

are you talking about feminine napkins again?????


----------



## Wyatt Furr

With or with the "safety" wings?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Is that a trick question?*


----------



## morgan8586

Can we change the subject?


----------



## slightlymad

But what should we change the subject to?


----------



## slimy

You no likey the 'wings'?


----------



## slightlymad

Now wouldnt that depend on what the wings are used for?


----------



## Big Howlin

Is that a question or a statement?


----------



## slimy

Does it really matter?


----------



## Ghostess

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is the bed turned down and the mint on the pillow?


----------



## slimy

Have you looked for the boogeyman, hiding under the bed?


----------



## morgan8586

Anyone having a superbowl party tonight?


----------



## slimy

Is there a game tonight?


----------



## Lilly

Do the colts think they can really win?


----------



## Ghostess

Is it time for the Stanley Cup yet?

LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can it get any colder?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you want it colder?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Or do you want it warmer?


----------



## Big Howlin

is this bizzare foreplay?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

what's foreplay?


----------



## Big Howlin

isnt it where a man or woman and an animal get together for a nice romantic evening?


----------



## slimy

Isn't that called 'interspecies erotica'?


----------



## TearyThunder

Should I be worried that you know what that is Slimy?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Should i ask how you come to have that information, or dont i want to know?


----------



## ScareShack

does he not work (or play) with animals?


----------



## TearyThunder

So that's what he really does?


----------



## slimy

Wanna download a video?


----------



## slimy

Teary, aren't YOU the one with a video?


----------



## Ghostess

What the HECK is going ON in here??


----------



## slightlymad

Wont you share the video?


----------



## Death's Door

What video are we talking about? Do I want to know?


----------



## ScareShack

Im starting to think , does anyone wanna know?


----------



## BobC

Is it the one where John Wayne fixes little red wagons?


----------



## scareme

How did the little red wagons get broken?


----------



## Big Howlin

Why are you changing the subject, cant we find out whats in the video?


----------



## Ghostess

Where's the video?


----------



## slimy

You haven't seen the video?


----------



## Ghostess

No, what's it of?


----------



## BobC

Its the one with that girl right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's going on?


----------



## Ghostess

Who are you?


----------



## scareme

Who's asking?


----------



## Ghostess

You know if I tell ya, I'll have to kill ya?

LOL


----------



## Big Howlin

*Are you freakin serious?*


----------



## Ghostess

Don't I look serious? :googly:


----------



## scareme

I can't tell, are you smiling?


----------



## BobC

wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## scareme

I don't know, would I?


----------



## morgan8586

Would we care if you did?


----------



## skullboy

Should I make copies for everyone?


----------



## Big Howlin

huh?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe he's talking about this elusive video again?


----------



## turtle2778

which video is that???


----------



## skullboy

Is cheetah in the video with you?


----------



## morgan8586

DO I have to watch?


----------



## skullboy

Watching is required,do you get queezy easily?


----------



## Ghostess

Is the video that sickening?


----------



## skullboy

That depends,do farm animals make you feel a little funny?


----------



## Ghostess

Are llamas involved?


----------



## skullboy

What do they look like?


----------



## Ghostess

You don't know what a llama looks like?

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php


----------



## BobC

isn't it something like a sheep?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Is this the video that involves me, Ghostess, Skullboy and those dead llamas?*


----------



## skullboy

Remember that night?


----------



## slimy

Does ANYBODY remember that night?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that why we made the video?


----------



## BobC

Didnt you want to make money with it?


----------



## Big Howlin

Didnt we also want to make memories more than money though?


----------



## skullboy

Aint love grand?


----------



## BobC

Aint Friends Grand?


----------



## Big Howlin

Yes? No?


----------



## skullboy

Will the sun shine today?


----------



## Ghostess

wait wait... what was _*I*_ doing in the video??


----------



## slimy

Too much tequila? Ghostess?


----------



## Ghostess

Ever heard that song "Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off"?


----------



## Death's Door

Is that what happened to ya, Ghostess?


----------



## skullboy

Was she in the llama suit?


----------



## Ghostess

Y'all understand why I don't drink much anymore? 

LOL


----------



## skullboy

Did you sell the llama suit?


----------



## Ghostess

Yeah, I think his name was Jeff?


----------



## skullboy

Did you use e-bay?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## skullboy

Did you buy a tool with the money you earned?


----------



## Ghostess

How'd you know I bought tools? Are you spying on me?

LOL


----------



## skullboy

I know nothing ,remember?


----------



## Ghostess

Remember what?


----------



## skullboy

When does the fire ball fall from outerspace and destroy the earth?


----------



## Ghostess

Uuuuhhh... sometime next Tuesday I think?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't I say I was busy that day?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe we can reschedule the end of the world for a more convenient time for you?


----------



## skullboy

Would you rebuild it the day after with your tools you have worked for?


----------



## Ghostess

Would you help me?


----------



## skullboy

How can I help when I will be searching for brains?


----------



## Ghostess

Have you lost your own brains?


----------



## skullboy

I'm a sponge did I ever have any?


----------



## Ghostess

Point taken- if I squeeze you, will beer come out?


----------



## skullboy

Where ya gonna squeeze?


----------



## Ghostess

Umm... your nose?


----------



## skullboy

How about pullin my tie?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you say that to all the girls? (and FE?)


----------



## skullboy

Your'e A Girl?????lol:d


----------



## Ghostess

You didn't notice the hooters?????


----------



## skullboy

Did I miss that video too?


----------



## Ghostess

You like owls?


----------



## skullboy

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO doesn't?


----------



## Big Howlin

I noticed them, but did you notice me noticing them?


----------



## scareme

I noticed you, noticing her, noticing them, but did anyone see me?


----------



## Ghostess

Are y'all trying to confuse the blonde?


----------



## Big Howlin

Are you confused or pretending to be confused?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't you know it's only the unnatural blondes who are really confused? 

(must be all the chemicals....lol)


----------



## Big Howlin

Are you pretending to not be confused or pretending to be confused or just pretending to be pretending about being confused?


----------



## Big Howlin

.


----------



## Ghostess

Have you been drinking already? LOL


----------



## scareme

Is the bar open?


----------



## slightlymad

Is not the bar always open?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I get a Corona please?


----------



## scareme

Are you buying first round?


----------



## Ghostess

Sure, do they take Monopoly money?


----------



## Big Howlin

Do you have rum and lots of rum?


----------



## scareme

Is rum your only poison of choice?


----------



## Ghostess

Can we have vodka too?


----------



## Big Howlin

Do you have something better to offer?


----------



## slightlymad

You can have anything you like but will you want to ever leave?


----------



## Big Howlin

Depends, is rum included in anything I want?


----------



## morgan8586

Can you handle the hard stuff?


----------



## Ghostess

You got some hard "stuff"?


----------



## morgan8586

only for you?


----------



## slightlymad

Doesnt everyone kep a bottle of Jack anf the Capt in their freezer?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you sharing with everyone?


----------



## Ghostess

Yeah, where's mine?


----------



## Big Howlin

wheres mine?


----------



## scareme

Have you lost it again?


----------



## Big Howlin

Thief!! Did you steal it?


----------



## Ghostess

Why are you looking at me like I stole it?????


----------



## Big Howlin

Are you sure thats the kinda look im giving you?


----------



## Ghostess

*hiding hands behind back*

Isn't it?


----------



## slightlymad

Should it be?


----------



## Ghostess

Whatever are you talking about? 

LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr

should I call the FBI?


----------



## scareme

Do you really want to bring them to this site?


----------



## Big Howlin

Bring who to the site?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If you call them,would they come?


----------



## dave the dead

Will they be coming 'round the mountain when they come?


----------



## Big Howlin

*If you were them and they were you and they being you called you being them, would you come?*


----------



## Spooklights

Can you say that three times fast?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Can you say "**If you were them and they were you and they being you called you being them, would you come?" if you were pretending to be them, while ** they were you?
And second, did that make any sense? 
(lol)
*


----------



## slightlymad

Should I get my head checked for understanding that?


----------



## scareme

Did you understand that?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Was I supposed to understand that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why do I bother to read this?


----------



## scareme

You can read?


----------



## BooGirl666

Isn't reading fun?


----------



## Big Howlin

Is it not?


----------



## Ghostess

To be, or not to be?


----------



## BooGirl666

Isn't that the question?


----------



## slimy

Aren't questions what we are supposed to be asking?


----------



## dave the dead

why would you want to ask a question?


----------



## BooGirl666

What comes after the question?


----------



## Big Howlin

Why do you care?


----------



## BooGirl666

Does anyone really care?


----------



## Big Howlin

Do I care?


----------



## scareme

Would you care if it had to do with Alice Cooper?


----------



## Spooklights

Why Alice Cooper?


----------



## morgan8586

Why not Alice?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Did Alice ever make it back from Wonderland?


----------



## morgan8586

Did she take the blue or red pill?


----------



## Spooklights

Wasn't it the little purple pill?


----------



## morgan8586

Was it the one with the smiley face on it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*do pills have smiley faces on them?*


----------



## Ghostess

Does that mean they are "happy pills"?


----------



## skullboy

Can you send me a "Happy PILL"?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you need a happy pill?


----------



## skullboy

Could I have a whole bottle?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you having a bad day already?


----------



## skullboy

Would a bottle of "Happy Pills" make it better or just end it?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't that just make it worse?


----------



## skullboy

Wanna shovel my driveway?


----------



## Ghostess

Wanna mow my grass?


----------



## skullboy

Wanna fold some laundry?


----------



## Ghostess

Wanna clean the litter box?


----------



## skullboy

Do I like cats?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't you say you liked kitties?


----------



## skullboy

Can I spell kitties with a "P"?


----------



## Ghostess

Pitty? 

LOL


----------



## skullboy

Do you REALLY think I was thinking that word?


----------



## Ghostess

Do I LOOK that stupid to you?


----------



## skullboy

Is there a video link that I am missing?


----------



## Ghostess

Say... you like llamas, don't you?


----------



## skullboy

Are you going down that road again?


----------



## Ghostess

The yellow brick road?


----------



## slimy

What road do you want to travel?


----------



## Ghostess

The road less traveled?


----------



## skullboy

Are you wearing leather right now?


----------



## Ghostess

No, how about fleece?


----------



## Koumajutsu

ummm, why do you want to know?


----------



## skullboy

Fleece like a llama suit?


----------



## Ghostess

You're fascinated by llamas aren't you?


----------



## skullboy

Is it wrong?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe a little kinky?


----------



## skullboy

But it is not freakish,right?


----------



## Ghostess

Ummm... that depends... what exactly do you wanna DO with the llama?


----------



## skullboy

Is it better or worst if the llama is actually a person in a llama suit?


----------



## Ghostess

Ummm... Who's the person?


----------



## skullboy

As long as its female would it make a diffrence?


----------



## Ghostess

But won't FE get jealous?


----------



## Big Howlin

Why would you bring up Alice? Think you can demoralize me?


----------



## Ghostess

Who's Alice?


----------



## skullboy

Does she have a resturant?


----------



## Ghostess

Does she work at Mel's Diner?


----------



## skullboy

Can we eat for free?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe if ya try eating from the dumpster out back?


----------



## skullboy

Why do I always gotta eat out of the dumpster?


----------



## Ghostess

Cuz you can't cook?


----------



## skullboy

Can TA cook me up something yummy and just shove it under the door?


----------



## Ghostess

How about TA cooking up something yummy for me too???


----------



## skullboy

Didnt you just eat at the nice warm resturant?


----------



## Ghostess

Ya mean last night?


----------



## skullboy

You ate last night?again?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't I mention I ate at a new restaurant after the hockey game?


----------



## skullboy

Did your team win during the evening of wining and dining?


----------



## Ghostess

Ever see the movie "The Mighty Ducks"?


----------



## skullboy

Is that the one where the hunter slaughters the family of a lonely egg and when he grows up the duck kills his whole family in thier sleep?


----------



## Ghostess

Uhhh..... Can I just say our team got slaughtered?


----------



## skullboy

Would that be easier for you?


----------



## Ghostess

Does the sun rise in the East?


----------



## slimy

Skullboy, could you tell me more about YOUR movie?


----------



## skullboy

Is that just in Florida?


----------



## skullboy

Slimy ,what would you like to know?


----------



## Ghostess

Does the sun not shine west of Chi-town?


----------



## skullboy

What is this "sun" you speak of?


----------



## Ghostess

Have you seen that large bright orb in the sky?


----------



## scareme

Has the mother ship come for you?


----------



## Big Howlin

Is mother on board?


----------



## skullboy

When the ship comes is there room for me?


----------



## slightlymad

If there is room for you would you surrender your seat?


----------



## skullboy

Sure,Could I just hide in the dumpster?


----------



## slightlymad

Sure can I join you?


----------



## skullboy

Will you share the scraps of rotting food with me?


----------



## BooGirl666

Isn't rotting food good?


----------



## slimy

Aren't you like the rest of us,and only find props in the dumpster?


----------



## BooGirl666

Where's the dumpster at?


----------



## skullboy

Isnt it in the belly of the ship?


----------



## slightlymad

Doesnt somebody have to haul it off?


----------



## BooGirl666

Where we hauling it to?


----------



## skullboy

Mars?


----------



## slimy

Wanna bring to my backyard?


----------



## skullboy

You want garbage?


----------



## BooGirl666

Is it the smell you love?


----------



## BobC

dosent everyone like that smell?


----------



## scareme

Have you had a nose job?


----------



## BooGirl666

Does it look bad?


----------



## scareme

Is that how you wanted it to look?


----------



## BooGirl666

does it still look too big?


----------



## slimy

How big is too big?


----------



## slightlymad

Is big ever big enough?


----------



## scareme

Are you still talking about your nose?


----------



## skullboy

is it ok if mine is crooked?


----------



## scareme

Would you call that crooked or smashed?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you know the difference?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What difference does it make?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't I look like a troll either way?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The troll at the Bridge of Death?


----------



## skullboy

Whats your favorite color?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

blue; no yel---! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh

What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## skullboy

Are you sure you know the correct answer?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Does it matter if I'm wrong?


----------



## skullboy

Do you wish to pass or be cast into the large hole in the ground?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Was that an African or European swallow?


----------



## skullboy

Which one could grasp a coconut by the husk?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

How do you know so much about swallows?


----------



## scareme

Isn't he a walking encylopedia?


----------



## skullboy

Am I just dull?


----------



## scareme

Who could ever call you dull?


----------



## slimy

Is there a place on earth where they substitute the word 'dull' for the word 'drunk'?


----------



## skullboy

can I go live there?


----------



## scareme

Don't you already live there?


----------



## skullboy

Who will slimy pick on when i quit drinking?


----------



## scareme

Shall I volunteer myself?


----------



## skullboy

Do you drink?


----------



## scareme

Should I drink?


----------



## skullboy

Are you old enough?


----------



## scareme

Does a bear **** in the woods? (My husbands favorite answer)


----------



## skullboy

Is your husband a bear?


----------



## scareme

Have you met my husband??


----------



## skullboy

Does he want to meet a dull drunkard?


----------



## slightlymad

With all that experience are you really dull?


----------



## skullboy

Can I answer that if Or when I remember?


----------



## scareme

Can you remember to answer if or when?


----------



## skullboy

What was the question?


----------



## scareme

How did I know that would happen?


----------



## skullboy

Are you a computer minded person of knowledge?


----------



## scareme

Who me?


----------



## BobC

does it look like I am talking to myself?


----------



## skullboy

Would you like to make a speech to us?


----------



## Spooklights

What is the speech going to be about?


----------



## skullboy

Could you tell us about the effects of small amounts of radiation on the human mind?


----------



## slimy

Aren't you living proof that it's not fatal?


----------



## skullboy

Ah yes but has it caused deminished mental abilities?


----------



## scareme

What were your mental abilities before exposure?


----------



## skullboy

If you cant see a difference,then I am ok right?


----------



## Ghostess

Does your head sound hollow when you knock on it?


----------



## skullboy

Is that nice?


----------



## Ghostess

Oh, were we being nice? Since when?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I thought that was nice,did'nt you?


----------



## Big Howlin

The question isnt did I, it's, did you?


----------



## scareme

Haven't I always been nice?


----------



## skullboy

Since we are all being nice will someone get me a beer?


----------



## BobC

How about a Bear?


----------



## slimy

How about a bear with a beer?


----------



## Big Howlin

how about a bare bear with a beer?


----------



## BooGirl666

Could you bare to have a beer with a bear?


----------



## pyro

would the bear care if you are bare?


----------



## Ghostess

Who's bare now?


----------



## scareme

As cold as it's been?


----------



## Big Howlin

The Canucks playing tonight? (just curious)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If they play, will they win?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do they have a chance?


----------



## BobC

Are You Talking About Hockey?


----------



## skullboy

Does ghostess watch it cause the players are bare?


----------



## Big Howlin

What hockey do you watch?


----------



## BooGirl666

Isn't hockey a great sport?


----------



## scareme

Is this a trick question, like, do you like to drink beer?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

oooo,what kind of beer?


----------



## slimy

Why do you trick us?


----------



## slimy

Where's the beer?


----------



## BooGirl666

Isn't the beer in the cooler?


----------



## roadkill

Wasn't the cooler turned into a fog chiller?


----------



## BooGirl666

You didn't buy a new one?


----------



## scareme

You mean I wasn't suppose to leave the beer in fog chiller?


----------



## BobC

wait does this mean were drinking warm beer now?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Does it mean our fog smells like Miller?


----------



## slimy

Does 'light' beer fog better than 'regular' beer?


----------



## skullboy

Why are we wasting beer?


----------



## BobC

Isn't it a Sin?


----------



## skullboy

If you all want to get rid of your beer,can I have it?


----------



## Ghostess

You wanna arm-wrestle me for it?


----------



## skullboy

Ummm errr,could we just share it,mam?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you afraid you will lose to me? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Could it be that I am a kind caring human being that likes to share his beer?


----------



## BobC

Over The Top Baby?


----------



## slimy

So.... if we give skullboy our beer, where will our fog come from?


----------



## scareme

Slimy, Do you really want to know where that fog comes from when skullboy is drinking beer?


----------



## BooGirl666

drinking skullboy and unknown fog..... Do I wanna know?


----------



## morgan8586

Skullboy drinks? Since when?


----------



## skullboy

YEA!,Me drink since when?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it happy hour already?


----------



## skullboy

Are you falling behind already?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Have you started without me?


----------



## skullboy

Do you think I can wait until this afternoon to start?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Can you wait until 3:30?


----------



## skullboy

Are you GOOFY ?????   :xbones: :googly:


----------



## slimy

If Ms Wicked is Goofy, does that make Skull boy Mickey Mouse?


----------



## scareme

Who will want to vist Disney World now?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't that be one hell of a party?


----------



## Big Howlin

Does the party involve animals?


----------



## scareme

Aren't we all a bunch of party animals?


----------



## slightlymad

And what will the animals be doing?


----------



## scareme

Do these need to be live animals?


----------



## Big Howlin

Would you party with dead ones?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you partied with a few chicken wings at Hooters before?


----------



## Wildomar

Do I have to answer that?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Isnt it in the video,"Halloweeeners Gone Wild II"?


----------



## skullboy

Are chicken wings really considered animals?


----------



## BobC

Do buffalo wings really come from buffalo's?


----------



## skullboy

Can pigs fly?


----------



## Big Howlin

Can you drown a fish?


----------



## skullboy

Why do they need air?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't they need water?


----------



## skullboy

Can they live in beer?


----------



## Ghostess

The same way you do?


----------



## Wildomar

Cant we all???


----------



## skullboy

Is the bowl big enough for all of us?


----------



## Ghostess

Is it like a punchbowl?


----------



## skullboy

You got a pool,right?


----------



## Ghostess

Have you been peeking over my fence again?


----------



## skullboy

Did you see me skinny dipping in it last night?


----------



## Ghostess

Is THAT what I saw????


----------



## skullboy

What did you think it was,JAWS?


----------



## Ghostess

Actually, wouldn't "Attack of the ghostly white stick man" be more appropriate?


----------



## skullboy

Aha,so you did see me,huh?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't you hear me screaming for my sunglasses because of the glare?


----------



## skullboy

Aint that a lovely sight in the moonlite?


----------



## Ghostess

What's the word I'm looking for here...?


----------



## skullboy

Sexy?


----------



## Ghostess

When did we start talking about me?


----------



## skullboy

Did I miss you that night?


----------



## Ghostess

Did you hear that one guy saying, "Roll her back in the water!"?


----------



## skullboy

Uh no,did ya hear them say ooohhhhhh sexy mama?


----------



## Ghostess

Was it the midget that said that?


----------



## skullboy

Did he stay the night?


----------



## Ghostess

You didn't see him leave with the bearded lady?


----------



## skullboy

Didnt she leave with me?


----------



## Ghostess

But, didn't you leave with JT, Morg and the Siamese triplets?


----------



## Wildomar

Does anyone have the phone number of the Siamese Triplits?


----------



## skullboy

Which one of the three do ya want to call?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't he want to call the cute one?


----------



## skullboy

Are any of them cute?


----------



## scareme

Are you saying they're not?


----------



## skullboy

Have you seen them?


----------



## scareme

Isn't beauty in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't ugly to the bone?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that bad to the bone, ugly too?


----------



## skullboy

Do you drink alone as well?


----------



## scareme

Can you see me?


----------



## skullboy

Am I about to be arrested again?


----------



## scareme

Can you make bail?


----------



## skullboy

Will you take up a collection?


----------



## scareme

Does anyone out there want to throw, I mean donate their money to a worthy chairty?


----------



## skullboy

Hey is that nice?


----------



## scareme

Any donations?


----------



## skullboy

So are you saying I have to rot here for awhile?


----------



## scareme

Is that what that smell is?


----------



## skullboy

Was I supposed to shower with all those big hairy guys?


----------



## scareme

What's wrong with you that you don't want big hairy guys to help you?


----------



## skullboy

Can I just be afraid to pick up thier soap?


----------



## scareme

From the smell, don't you think you could use a good soaping?


----------



## skullboy

If I was covered in human excriment would it feel good to wash away my sins?


----------



## Wildomar

Wouldnt it just be a good idea to wash off all that crap?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does Skullboy have a thing for big hairy guys?


----------



## morgan8586

Would he like to be our roommate in the CRAZYHOUSE?


----------



## skullboy

I dont have to wear the straight jacket again do I?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

does it come in an XL?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I get one with extra straps?


----------



## skullboy

Are ya gonna beat us with those extra straps?


----------



## Ghostess

Have you been a bad boy?


----------



## skullboy

Yes I have,but since I am sorry can I avoid the beatings?


----------



## Ghostess

You don't like the beatings?


----------



## Big Howlin

What CrAZyhOUsE?


----------



## skullboy

Are ya gonna leave welts?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you want me to ?


----------



## skullboy

Do you have a menu I could look at first?


----------



## Big Howlin

Can I have a beating?


----------



## Ghostess

Want the dozen lashing package?


----------



## skullboy

Did you take a number?


----------



## skullboy

Could I get 6 lashing,3 spankings and a couple of kicks in the groin on the side?


----------



## Ghostess

Will you wear a mask of my ex for the groin kick part?


----------



## skullboy

If I wear the mask,do I get a discount on my next whipping?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Note to self,Should I be careful of what I wear when meeting Ghostess?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you want me to print you out a coupon?


----------



## skullboy

Would you rather burn it in my flesh?


----------



## Ghostess

(LOL FE)

Does that mean you will be a frequent whipping boy?


----------



## skullboy

Is it buy 3 get one free?


----------



## Ghostess

For you- how about buy 1 get 1 free?


----------



## skullboy

Can I set up an appointment for twice a week?


----------



## Ghostess

How's Mondays and Thursdays look for you?


----------



## Big Howlin

Wheres my lashings? What else do I get in this package?


----------



## skullboy

Thursday I usually have my eyebrows shaved,does friday work?


----------



## Ghostess

Cheetah, are you trying to cut in line again? LOL

Friday morning at 10?


----------



## skullboy

Will I be done by 12:30?


----------



## Big Howlin

(Yeah sorry I get excited when you offer such things....)

*Friday where?*


----------



## skullboy

You didn't get a mailing?


----------



## Wildomar

How do I get on the Mailing List???


----------



## Death's Door

What's the package deal?


----------



## skullboy

Do you enjoy being poked by bossy ladies?


----------



## Big Howlin

Poked with what?


----------



## Wildomar

Who's doing the poking?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you like being poked?


----------



## skullboy

Who doesn,t want to be poked with a red hot electric poker by some leather covered babe?


----------



## Big Howlin

Ghostess is wearing leather?


----------



## skullboy

You didnt get those pics either?


----------



## Ghostess

Wait, a leather-covered, short, apple-shaped, knock-kneed, pigeoned toed babe? Are you crazy?!

LOL


----------



## skullboy

Are you still stealing my bike this weekend?


----------



## Ghostess

Do I have to wear the bikini?


----------



## skullboy

No,do you prefer to ride nude?


----------



## Ghostess

Uhh... can I wear pants?


----------



## Big Howlin

Will she come nude if you like leather-covered, short, apple-shaped, knock-kneed, pigeoned toed babes?


----------



## skullboy

Could you just put the pants with your whip in the saddlebags?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you saying I have saddlebags now?


----------



## Big Howlin

dont we all?


----------



## skullboy

Are you gong to Daytona for a bikini contest?


----------



## Big Howlin

Am I?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you going to wear that neon green thong again?


----------



## Big Howlin

The one you liked?


----------



## Ghostess

Yeah, the one with the sparkly sequins on it?


----------



## skullboy

That one has been torn,will red due?


----------



## Death's Door

Wonder if Cheetahclub will wear the thong backwards?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't that sting?


----------



## Wildomar

Can I watch?


----------



## scareme

Won't that get you arrested?


----------



## Wildomar

Havent we all been arrested before??


----------



## scareme

Where did you get that information?


----------



## ScareShack

are we sharing to much information?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

isnt it a matter of public record?


----------



## Fangs

Are you digging up public records?


----------



## ScareShack

does someone have a record?


----------



## scareme

Weren't records made to be broken?


----------



## ScareShack

are we breaking some vinyl now?


----------



## scareme

Is that what you call it?


----------



## Ghostess

Is Cheetah being bad again?


----------



## Big Howlin

Would you like me to be bad again?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Will the Principal punish Cheetah for being bad?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Are you implying that cheetah went to school?


----------



## ScareShack

are u saying cheetah is not smart...perhaps lacking something?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can't he make up for what he's lacking with his good looks?


----------



## Ghostess

He has good looks?

(I didn't notice)


----------



## skullboy

Did all yaall fall asleep?


----------



## Ghostess

Anyone else have technical difficulties getting here this morning?


----------



## skullboy

Did ya try to lock the doors on me again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You would believe me if I said "It wasn't me?"


----------



## skullboy

Don't ya think that I knew it was "HER"?


----------



## Ghostess

Which "HER"?


----------



## skullboy

You maybe?


----------



## slightlymad

Why would any her lock you out?


----------



## skullboy

Do you want the creepy kid who sits alone at lunch time in your house?


----------



## slightlymad

Are not we all that kid in some way?


----------



## skullboy

Just how mant straight jackets do you own?


----------



## slightlymad

Could I ever own enough?


----------



## skullboy

Do they shackle you at night too?


----------



## slightlymad

Why wouldnt she shackle me in at night?


----------



## Ghostess

Are the shackles fur-lined?


----------



## skullboy

Doesn't the fur get too warm?


----------



## Big Howlin

Is there some sort of action going on to get them warm?


----------



## Ghostess

Ever heard of friction?


----------



## Beepem

no, whats friction?


----------



## skullboy

Is it the opposite of fact?


----------



## Big Howlin

fric?


----------



## skullboy

Frac?


----------



## Big Howlin

snip?


----------



## skullboy

Have we lost our way?


----------



## Ghostess

Which way did he go?


----------



## Big Howlin

snap?


----------



## skullboy

Does the end of the world start with an ice storm?


----------



## Ghostess

Has Skullboy turned into Chicken Little?


----------



## scareme

Is the sky falling?


----------



## Spooklights

Why-have you found a piece?


----------



## scareme

Are you missing a piece too?


----------



## Spooklights

You haven't seen it, have you?


----------



## BooGirl666

What does it look like?


----------



## skullboy

Can we sell it on ebay and split the profits?


----------



## Ghostess

How much does the bidding start at?


----------



## Big Howlin

is the auction over?


----------



## Ghostess

Who won?


----------



## roadkill

Was it expensive?


----------



## skullboy

Are we all rich now?


----------



## slimy

Where's my share of the money?


----------



## Ghostess

Hey, what about my part of the loot?


----------



## skullboy

Would take your portion in sausage?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you have enough?


----------



## skullboy

Do ya need to be anywhere in the next 4 hours?


----------



## Ghostess

Will you need a doctor?


----------



## skullboy

Can I hope so?


----------



## Ghostess

Need me to wear the costume and bring my stethoscope?


----------



## skullboy

Have I said how much I like you lately?


----------



## Ghostess

Should I bring beer too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wait, Skullboy drinks beer???????????


----------



## slightlymad

johnnythunder said:


> Wait, Skullboy drinks beer???????????


NO how could it be?


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know that it's the way it is and always will be?


----------



## roadkill

Does it really have to be?


----------



## TearyThunder

What other way should it be?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Does this seem right to you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

It seems to be right,but if it wasnt ,how would I know?


----------



## skullboy

Would we tell you?


----------



## slightlymad

Why not?


----------



## skullboy

Does he know the secret handshake?


----------



## slightlymad

IS your secret hand shake compatable with my secrete handshake?


----------



## skullboy

Can we just wave and not secrete anything?


----------



## roadkill

Do you usually secrete when you wave?


----------



## skullboy

Does anyone know what time that comet is coming?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does somebody need a hug?


----------



## skullboy

If you hugged me would I get crushed?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think he would do that to you?


----------



## skullboy

Ain't he like twice my size and far more powerful?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Odor wise?


----------



## Ghostess

Sickie, is your insurance policy up to date? LOL


----------



## Lauriebeast

And why would you ask?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can you make it look like an accident ?


----------



## skullboy

Can I help him move the body?


----------



## Ghostess

Should I get all my hair cut off again?


----------



## skullboy

Are you going "Britney" on us?(Keep IT)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is there nothing better than a clean shave?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know Ghostess just told me she likes "baldies"?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't you know you weren't supposed to TELL??


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't secrets supposed to be told?


----------



## skullboy

Are you going to remove all your hair?


----------



## Ghostess

A'la Britney?


----------



## Big Howlin

isnt 'all', a little too personal?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't I look funny without eyebrows?


----------



## roadkill

Are you TRYING to cause me heart failure?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you remove your eyebrows, would you send me a picture?


----------



## Ghostess

You don't want me to shave my eyebrows?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I dare you, would it make it easier?


----------



## roadkill

Wasn't Mona Lisa considered a very beautiful woman too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was she bald too?


----------



## Ghostess

How about if you shave your head, I'll shave my eyebrows, FE?


----------



## roadkill

Did FE lose a bet?


----------



## Ghostess

Is FE shaving his head right now?


----------



## roadkill

Are you shaving your eyebrows?


----------



## BooGirl666

Now that would be funny, right?


----------



## roadkill

would it be funny if we shaved YOURS?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you getting into trouble again?


----------



## Fangs

Isn't he always in trouble?


----------



## skullboy

Did Ghostess start trouble again?


----------



## Ghostess

Why do *I* always have to be the trouble starter?


----------



## skullboy

Are you just good at it?


----------



## Ghostess

Did ya know I am good at lots of things?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is Ghostess being defensive?


----------



## Ghostess

Is FE being offensive (again)?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it my breath again?


----------



## roadkill

Does FE _want_ to be offended?


----------



## Ghostess

Should we start talking about his boa again?


----------



## roadkill

Did he get a new one?


----------



## Ghostess

Would his old one get jealous?


----------



## TearyThunder

What color should he get?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't "earth tones" be better?

I could wear it in the nude!


----------



## skullboy

Does vomit wash of Boas easily?


----------



## TearyThunder

Will there be pictures?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you really WANT to make us all go blind?


----------



## skullboy

Even if you are blind couldn't you still stroke the boa?


----------



## Ghostess

ACK! Why'd you give me that visual?


----------



## skullboy

Cause I like ya?


----------



## Ghostess

You always make the people you like sick?


----------



## skullboy

Am I just helping to purge your system from all that greasy sausage?


----------



## Ghostess

Speaking of sausage, where is our buddy JT this morning?


----------



## skullboy

Is he coming to my house to beat me to death as I requested?


----------



## Ghostess

Did he pack the Jeep with rubber hose too?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you think his hands would be more effective killing machines?


----------



## Ghostess

Does he have big strong hands?


----------



## skullboy

Have you not felt the warm embrace of the mighty JT?


----------



## Ghostess

Does touching his picture on the monitor count?


----------



## skullboy

Was the picture you touched in 3D?


----------



## Ghostess

Do I have to wear my nifty 3D glasses for it to work?


----------



## skullboy

Will glasses protect you from having your eye shot out?


----------



## Ghostess

JT will put my eye out??


----------



## skullboy

Does a bear poop in the woods?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have bears?


----------



## skullboy

Is that you sneaking around and pooping in my yard?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't you know FE loves to dress up as a bear and dance merrily through your yard?


----------



## roadkill

What do you like to dress up as when you're pooping in someone's yard?


----------



## Ghostess

Has Skullboy ever mentioned that his neighbor's dog keeps pooping in his yard? Do ya think he suspects me by now?


----------



## skullboy

Have I mentioned that I have solved that issue?


----------



## Ghostess

Did I mention the welts from the airsoft rifle have finally gone down and the grass grew back on your neighbor's the front lawn?


----------



## skullboy

What about the paint ball spots,have they washed away yet?


----------



## roadkill

Do those marks ever wash away?


----------



## slimy

With FE pooping in the front yard, and Ghostess peeing on the couch; who would ever invite us over for dinner?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was caught pooping in the front yard?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't we answer that 2 pages ago?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess I was pooping in the front yard two pages ago or was I?


----------



## skullboy

Was that you wiping on my tree?


----------



## Death's Door

Is FE marking his territory again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I look like a person that would use tree bark?


----------



## Death's Door

Really, do I have to answer that?


----------



## skullboy

Did he use the nieghbors yorkie instead?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How do you get all the DIRT?


----------



## Death's Door

Probably from you crapping all over his lawn, right?


----------



## skullboy

Could I have video?


----------



## roadkill

Is this something you want to see???


----------



## Death's Door

Will you post your findings on the internet?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you enjoy seeing the top notch of society pooping in someones yard?


----------



## Death's Door

Top notch Society? We are talking about FE pooping on the lawn right?


----------



## skullboy

He was dressed like a dog right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ears and a tail, right?


----------



## skullboy

Dont forget the fur OK?


----------



## Ghostess

Am I the only one who finds that kind of sick? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Can you say GRRRRRR for me?


----------



## Ghostess

How about "meow"?


----------



## skullboy

Is that all i get?


----------



## Ghostess

Want a little purrrrrrr too?


----------



## skullboy

Is it wrong if I say yes?


----------



## Ghostess

Will you scratch my back if I purr a lot?


----------



## roadkill

Can I scratch your back?


----------



## skullboy

Well is that what you reaally want?


----------



## roadkill

Who wouldn't?


----------



## skullboy

Dont most dudes dig chicks?


----------



## Ghostess

Where the hell's my back scratcher?


----------



## skullboy

Aint I right here?


----------



## Ghostess

Shouldn't you be HERE?


----------



## skullboy

Why didnt you say that an hour ago?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, if I was to walk into a restroom and you were standing next to me in the next urinal and both my arms were in a cast and I asked you to unzip my pants, would you?


----------



## slimy

Does it matter, since you already pooped in the yard?


----------



## turtle2778

You didnt do that did you FE??


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't you know FE is not "curbed"? LOL


----------



## Death's Door

What - is FE pooping on the curbs too?


----------



## roadkill

Was FE in the gutter again?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't FE always in the gutter?


----------



## roadkill

Is THAT who was in the chair beside me down here?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe you didn't recognize him because of the furry costume?


----------



## turtle2778

THAT was a costume???


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hey,I resemble that remark,since when is furry a problem?


----------



## slightlymad

Do you shed?


----------



## Ghostess

Does your fur get that wet dog smell often?


----------



## skullboy

Does all that hair clog the pool filter?


----------



## roadkill

Does he get hair balls?


----------



## Death's Door

How many times does he get groomed in a week?


----------



## skullboy

Should he try wax?


----------



## turtle2778

Does he like pain so fierce it feels like your skin got ripped off??/


----------



## skullboy

Who doesn't?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's up freaks?


----------



## skullboy

Wanna get your back waxed?


----------



## slightlymad

Doesnt he already wax his head?


----------



## skullboy

Is it the same?


----------



## TearyThunder

How would I know?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you dig the wax?


----------



## slightlymad

Pain dont we all love the pain?


----------



## skullboy

Wasn't that a song?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt that your dept?


----------



## skullboy

Should I sing it?


----------



## slimy

Can I wear earplugs while your singing?


----------



## skullboy

Did ya know beer keeps me quiet?


----------



## roadkill

It does???


----------



## skullboy

Can ya hear me now?


----------



## slightlymad

Are you out of beer?


----------



## skullboy

You got any for me?:smoking:


----------



## slimy

You?!?!?!?!?! What about the rest of us?


----------



## skullboy

Did I say I wouldn't share?I am sure Ghostess has enough for us all.


----------



## slightlymad

What if I dont drink beer?


----------



## scareme

Is there something wrong with you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What if I hold Slightly down while you pour?


----------



## scareme

You think you can take him?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you have the handcuffs?


----------



## slightlymad

Doesnt she still have them?


----------



## scareme

How did you find out about my handcuffs?


----------



## skullboy

Remember the pics you sent?


----------



## slightlymad

Wasnt that an accident?


----------



## skullboy

How do you put on handcuffs and take pictures by accident?


----------



## slimy

Doesn't that require skill?


----------



## skullboy

Is there an instructional video?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you like dirty videos involving clowns, Skullboy?


----------



## scareme

Is Skullboy involved with a clown?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt the clown his invisible drunken freind?


----------



## morgan8586

Since when did I become invisible?


----------



## skullboy

How could you be my drunken clown friend when you only come around at 1 AM?


----------



## TearyThunder

Should he come sooner or later?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Isn't that a rather personal question?


----------



## Ghostess

Are y'all clownin' around again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's got my coffee cup?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Where did you last have that coffee cup?


----------



## scareme

Are you saying someone stole your coffee cup?


----------



## slightlymad

Why would anyone want a used cup?


----------



## scareme

Do you think he's just misplaced it and is looking for someone to blame?


----------



## skullboy

Is it this one here with the broken handle?


----------



## scareme

Who broke the handle?


----------



## skullboy

I dont know,how did it come to be in my room?


----------



## scareme

It didn't just grow legs, did it?


----------



## skullboy

Could it be from another planet?


----------



## Ghostess

Is it from Mars?


----------



## scareme

Are you from Venus?


----------



## slightlymad

If it was from venus and stop at mars on the way would it understand?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you all been abducted by ALIENS?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Would we know if we were?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good point...Question #1 do bright lights bother you?


----------



## scareme

Question #2 Do you change into another form in the dark?


----------



## skullboy

Can I take off this big silver helmet so I can find out?


----------



## slightlymad

Dont we all turn evil when the orange glob sinks?


----------



## slimy

Aren't we all evil, whether there is an orange glob or not?


----------



## scareme

Could you define evil?


----------



## slightlymad

:devil: Why?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe I'm trying to reform?


----------



## skullboy

Can we just beat the heck out of the evil blob with a stick and see if it cures these thoughts of hate?


----------



## scareme

Are you calling me an evil blob?


----------



## skullboy

Could I have been refering to the "EVIL" entity you all have been tapping about?


----------



## turtle2778

YOur an evil blob???


----------



## skullboy

How about we all just blame it on FE's coffee cup?


----------



## Spooklights

Is FE's coffee cup evil. or does it just hold bad coffee?


----------



## slightlymad

Bad coffee or Spoiled Rum?


----------



## scareme

How about bad coffe with a shot of spoiled rum?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you know if you drink it , that it would give you diarrhea?


----------



## scareme

Do you know this from experience?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

or do you have the evidence to prove it?


----------



## slimy

Do you REALLY want him to prove it?


----------



## Spooklights

Do you really have to ask that question?


----------



## skullboy

Was that FE proving it in my yard again?


----------



## slightlymad

Was he in a dress with a purple boa?


----------



## skullboy

Shall I post the video?


----------



## slightlymad

Why not?


----------



## skullboy

Won't I get in trouble?


----------



## slightlymad

You how could you possibly get in anymore trouble?


----------



## skullboy

Have you been talking to Ghostess again?


----------



## Ghostess

Who's talking to me this time?


----------



## skullboy

Was it the guy up there ^ who says I get into a lot of trouble?


----------



## Ghostess

You? Trouble?


----------



## skullboy

Can ya believe somone would say that about sweet lil skullboy?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't everyone know that skullboy is the sweetest most wonderful stalker in the land?


----------



## skullboy

Did they not get that email?


----------



## Ghostess

Do we need to send out a memo?


----------



## skullboy

Don't ya think my glowing personality would be easy to see?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe it would be easier with a PICTURE?


----------



## skullboy

How could you possibly catch all of my charm with a picture?


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt a picture of you be worth 1 million words?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't Skullboy worth the wait of meeting him and getting the whole experiance?


----------



## slightlymad

But should not one be properly prepaired (forwarned) before meeting him?


----------



## skullboy

Haven't you heard he is harmless?


----------



## Death's Door

I find that hard to believe, is everyone in agreement?


----------



## skullboy

Now Ms. Weiner,What have i ever done to you?


----------



## Death's Door

No evidence yet but that could change couldn't it?


----------



## skullboy

Are you even hinting that the fact that I am not a perfect human nor kind to all my brothers and sisters? :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Perfect human? How the hell did you gain that kind of status?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, who took my hammer?


----------



## skullboy

Are you gonna start that again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think you look like Cousin It?


----------



## slightlymad

Dont we all think he looks like cousin It?


----------



## scareme

If your cousin is it, what's the game?


----------



## skullboy

Would cousin it be considered naked?


----------



## slightlymad

But how would you know if cousin It was naked?


----------



## skullboy

If I knew would I be asking?


----------



## slightlymad

If It is your cousin why wouldnt you know?


----------



## skullboy

Can I go back to sleep now?


----------



## slightlymad

Why would you want to go back to sleep?


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't sleeping fun?


----------



## skullboy

Doesn't being awake stink?


----------



## Ghostess

Aye, stinks like the litterbox..... when was the last time I cleaned that thing anyway?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you have demon spawn to do that?


----------



## Ghostess

You didn't know that demon spawn make bigger messes when they try to HELP?


----------



## skullboy

That happens in Florida too?


----------



## Ghostess

Aren't demon spawn destructive EVERYWHERE they are?


----------



## skullboy

Why is that lil Asian woman waving at me?


----------



## Ghostess

Does she want your money in exchange for making you "holla"?


----------



## skullboy

Where are all of these people coming from?


----------



## Ghostess

Did you leave your front door open again?


----------



## skullboy

Are they all getting off of this bus?


----------



## Ghostess

Did they take the bus to come visit you?


----------



## skullboy

Did you notice that they are walking and talking but not making a sound?


----------



## Ghostess

Are they zombies??


----------



## skullboy

Why do they all smell like female deoderant?


----------



## Ghostess

Have they been hanging out with your fresh smelling buddy?


----------



## skullboy

Are they all gonna want some of my pie?


----------



## Ghostess

What kind of pie is it?


----------



## skullboy

Everyone doesn't like Apple do they?


----------



## Death's Door

How many apple pies did you make?


----------



## Ghostess

Mmmm... can I have some?


----------



## skullboy

Do you consider opening a bag "baking"?


----------



## Ghostess

Does it matter as long as there is PIE??


----------



## skullboy

Anyone know when my steak is gonna get here?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you have some of that special sauce to go with it?


----------



## skullboy

Does it matter if I only have a small bottle?


----------



## dave the dead

Are you guys really talking about food?


----------



## skullboy

Do you really think we would be demented enough to use code words for stuff?


----------



## slightlymad

would like you like some special sauce?


----------



## skullboy

Maybe I could have it plain?


----------



## slightlymad

Is there anything plain in life?....especially the secret sauce


----------



## skullboy

Is it morning yet?


----------



## Spooklights

Doesn't that depend on where you are?


----------



## skullboy

Don't ya hate when the dude in front of you in line won't hang up his cell phone?


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt that depend on whether or not I can join the conversation?


----------



## skullboy

Do you often get involved in strangers phone conversations?


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt you? 
You want to talk like the person on the other end is deaf you want to use your nextel on speaker (the click to talk can be used like a normal phone) in public I consider that a public conversation and jump in at every opportunity that is presented to me. Have not had to listen to anyone on the morning train talk on the phone in six months. 

Im slightlymad and I authorized this rant.


----------



## Ghostess

Are you always this funny, slightlymad?

(Cleaning up spewed coffee... thanks to that last little line... LOL)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has anyone thought about moving to Canada lately?


----------



## Death's Door

What's going on in Canada?


----------



## skullboy

Do we need to learn French?


----------



## slightlymad

Ghostess said:


> Are you always this funny, slightlymad?
> 
> (Cleaning up spewed coffee... thanks to that last little line... LOL)


I do my best.

Why would I want to french?


----------



## skullboy

Is it me or is the whole world coming apart at the gosh darn seams?Have ya noticed that people are complete morons?


----------



## scareme

Do I need to share some of my happy pills with you?


----------



## Ghostess

Will I need happy pills if I have to move to Canada?


----------



## ScareShack

what kind of happy pills?


----------



## scareme

What kind do you like?


----------



## Death's Door

How many happy pill can we have at one time?


----------



## scareme

Who's counting?


----------



## slightlymad

Without morons would we still need happy pills?


----------



## Death's Door

Couldn't we just take happy pill for fun then?


----------



## slightlymad

Would you like to HAPPY HAPPY?


----------



## Ghostess

Does being a double post whore make you happy?


----------



## scareme

What would it take to make you happy?


----------



## slightlymad

How much would it cost to make you happy?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Could you afford to make me happy? LOL


----------



## slightlymad

Is happiness tax deductable?


----------



## scareme

Has the tax man cometh?


----------



## slightlymad

Will tax man huff and puff?


----------



## Ghostess

Will the tax man blow your house down?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Will the tax man give me some money?


----------



## Death's Door

I think the tax man would like to take everything, don't you?


----------



## slimy

Is this the year that the tax man puts me in jail?


----------



## slightlymad

3 hots and a cot can I go?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you think we can come visit you and bring you cake with a file in it?


----------



## ScareShack

is he gonna file his nails with said file?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is Ghostess looking for conjugal visits?


----------



## skullboy

Can I have One?


----------



## Ghostess

Sure, can I bring my good friend BOB with me?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Does he have a sister?


----------



## slightlymad

Will they let me build props?


----------



## TearyThunder

Shouldn't you ask first?


----------



## ScareShack

shouldnt one assume and not ask?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Assuming they will let you make them, will they take your props away or let you keep them?


----------



## scareme

You know what happens when you assume?


----------



## skullboy

Can I answer that?


----------



## slightlymad

Should you answer that?


----------



## skullboy

Must I answer that?


----------



## scareme

Will you please answer me?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Why wont he answer,is it something you said?


----------



## scareme

How could I have said something offensive?


----------



## slightlymad

Is it possible to offend?


----------



## scareme

Is anything possible?


----------



## skullboy

Are we there yet?


----------



## ScareShack

were are we going?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are we going to Stately Skullboy Manor?


----------



## scareme

Does Skullboy have room for everybody?


----------



## slightlymad

More importantly does skullboy have beer for everyone?


----------



## scareme

How could I have forgotten the more inportant queation?


----------



## slimy

By the spelling of your post, have you been visiting skullboy earlier in the day?


----------



## morgan8586

What have I been missing?


----------



## skullboy

I dont need to get all dressed up for you goofs ,do I?


----------



## slightlymad

Do freinds expect freinds to dress up?


----------



## skullboy

Are friends gonna cook me dinner and pie?


----------



## Ghostess

Did someone say PIE?


----------



## skullboy

Why is it anytime I say pie you show up?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you want me to leave?


----------



## skullboy

No,Is it time to make the donuts yet?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I have a cream filled powdered one?


----------



## skullboy

Anyone else need Me to pick up anything while I am out?


----------



## Ghostess

Can ya pick me up a box of feminine products too?


----------



## skullboy

Can't ya just borrow some from JT?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you gonna be coming over now to clean up the coffee off my keyboard for that line?


----------



## skullboy

Is my box still in the garage?


----------



## Ghostess

Would I throw out my favorite troll's box?


----------



## skullboy

You won't let JT tape it shut and throw me in the pool again will you?


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't it make too much of a mess with you clawing the box apart of get out?


----------



## skullboy

Why did my power just go out?


----------



## scareme

Have you tried paying the bills lately?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that the thing you do with those checky thingy's?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that after you bought your new props?


----------



## skullboy

Don't we need power to build and run our creations?


----------



## scareme

Or do our creations have the power to run us?


----------



## skullboy

Why does my rubber band keep breaking?


----------



## Spooklights

Why are you using a rubber band to power your props?


----------



## TearyThunder

would it be better to use duct tape?


----------



## skullboy

Will you go out and get the duct tape out of the kit in the back of my truck?


----------



## scareme

How am I going to find your truck?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't it sitting in my garage?


----------



## scareme

Where are the keys?


----------



## skullboy

Can't ya get the duct tape without the keys?Can ya grab a brew while you are out there?


----------



## scareme

Aren't I going to need the keys to take it out for a test drive?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you think there's enough gas in SK's truck for a road trip?


----------



## skullboy

Did I mention it gets real bad gas mileage?


----------



## scareme

How much would it cost to get to Oklahoma?


----------



## skullboy

Can't I take the motorcycle instead?


----------



## scareme

Do you have a tuff butt?


----------



## skullboy

Did you know there is no meat on my bottom,just bone?


----------



## scareme

So you are a boney bottom?


----------



## skullboy

Does that mean I can make it to OK. on the bike?


----------



## scareme

Can you find your way?


----------



## skullboy

Can't I just ride around for a month and see what I find?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Can you believe my braces are off and Im SO HAPPY!!???????????????????


----------



## skullboy

Can you believe I am happy for you?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Can you believe that I believe that you're so happy that I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!



    :


----------



## skullboy

Can I drink to that?


----------



## Death's Door

Would you pour me one SB?


----------



## skullboy

Only one?


----------



## Death's Door

Make it two - one for each hand?


----------



## skullboy

Am I that scarey?


----------



## slightlymad

Did you ever doubt?

Now get on with the drink pour.


----------



## skullboy

Sorry,what you having?


----------



## scareme

What do you have in beer?


----------



## skullboy

Do I need to make a special trip to the liquor store again?


----------



## Death's Door

I'm probably sure you will need to stock up again, right?


----------



## slightlymad

What Sb out of beer time to hijack the clydesdalls


----------



## skullboy

Didn't you all want something special?I always got beer.15 gallons of it.


----------



## slightlymad

Is that gonna be enough for us?


----------



## Spooklights

Why wouldn't it be enough?


----------



## scareme

Have you seen this crew drink?


----------



## slimy

Shall we drink to your new post whore status?


----------



## skullboy

Can I start now?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you already started?


----------



## skullboy

Who hasn't?:googly: :xbones:


----------



## Death's Door

It's five o'clock somewhere, right?


----------



## skullboy

Did you know I have a clock that always reads 5:00 in my drinking area?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Don't you know that's from a Jimmy Buffett song?


----------



## skullboy

Did you know I am not really a parrot head?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Did you know I used to be a beach bum in my younger days?


----------



## skullboy

Why doesn't that suprise me?


----------



## turtle2778

Was it supposed to?


----------



## skullboy

Are you poking fun at her too?


----------



## scareme

Why am I not suprised Skullboy has a "drinking area"?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Doesnt everyone?


----------



## skullboy

Did I mention that in my drinking area is a full size coffin I sit in?


----------



## ScareShack

u have a coffin already?


----------



## skullboy

Am I over prepared?


----------



## scareme

Prepared for what?


----------



## Ghostess

Is there a such thing as overprepared for drinkin'?


----------



## skullboy

Is your prop done for the challenge yet?


----------



## Ghostess

Did I mention I didn't make one because I have no inspiration?


----------



## Big Howlin

Did anybody think I fell of the face of the earth or perhaps I had a change of heart towards Halloween and all things macabre?


----------



## skullboy

Ghostess would a picture of a troll give you inspiration?


----------



## Spooklights

Are trolls inspiring? Wouldn't a ghost make her feel more 'spirited'?


----------



## scareme

I'm sorry Cheetahclub, were you gone?


----------



## slimy

Now, scareme, did you have to be that mean?


----------



## ScareShack

isnt scareme always mean?


----------



## skullboy

Who was scareme again?


----------



## ScareShack

who was who again?


----------



## skullboy

Am I really me?


----------



## scareme

Who else could be you? You're one of a kind.


----------



## TearyThunder

Could he be a figment of his -own- imagination?


----------



## slightlymad

But would not that imply mass figmentus imaginationous?


----------



## skullboy

If I were in my imagination,wouldn't you think I would be better looking?:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt that depend on your imagination?


----------



## skullboy

Are you running over my bridge?


----------



## slimy

If I were in your imagination, would that last post make sense?


----------



## skullboy

Why are these birds making so much noise?


----------



## Ghostess

Are they magpies?


----------



## skullboy

Didn't I say BIRDS,how would pies be making all this noise?


----------



## Ghostess

Why is it every time I think of pie, you're talking about it?


----------



## Death's Door

Maybe SB wants you to bake one for him?


----------



## skullboy

Did you know she is too busy to make us pies?


----------



## Ghostess

What am I doing right now?


----------



## skullboy

Making meat pies?


----------



## Ghostess

Did I mention I have no meat here right now?


----------



## skullboy

Do you have a store nearby?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't that mean I'd have to get dressed?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that optional down where allyall live?


----------



## Ghostess

Uhhh... are you calling us uncivilized down here?


----------



## skullboy

Do ya got them thar shoe thingys on right now?


----------



## Ghostess

Whut'r them "shoe thingys"? :googly:


----------



## scareme

Is the pie finished yet?


----------



## skullboy

Is today going to be a happy day or another bummer?


----------



## slightlymad

Why wouldnt today be a happy happy day?


----------



## scareme

Would it help if I sent you a happy day?


----------



## skullboy

Anyone else want some bacon?


----------



## Ghostess

Can ya cook me up some hashbrowns while yer makin' the bacon?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't it my day off?


----------



## Ghostess

For good behavior?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe just cause I am sweet and kind to all people?


----------



## Ghostess

Am I not good enough to be one of those people?


----------



## skullboy

Am I not sweet and kind to you my lil forum buddy?


----------



## Ghostess

Aren't you always mean to me and calling me a goat?


----------



## skullboy

Is GOAT really a bad thing or is it more the self hatred in me coming out in my obvious trollness?


----------



## Ghostess

You're a troll?


----------



## skullboy

Does that suprise you?


----------



## slightlymad

Now why would anything about Sb suprise Ghostess?


----------



## skullboy

Has she ever met me?


----------



## ScareShack

does she want to meet you?


----------



## skullboy

Is she nuts?


----------



## ScareShack

is who nuts?


----------



## skullboy

Who wants to meet the troll?


----------



## ScareShack

what is a troll excately?


----------



## skullboy

Is it a lil ugly guy that lives under a bridge?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

When are you going to knock it off with this ugly troll nonsense????????


----------



## skullboy

When will the skies burst open and rain gold down apon all my people?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You have people, dude?


----------



## skullboy

Did I ever mention a small group of lil people by the corn field that think I am there reborn leader?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you calling me a lil people now?


----------



## ScareShack

am I in this group of people that u lead?


----------



## Spooklights

Where are you leading them?


----------



## skullboy

Why wont they leave the corn?


----------



## scareme

What are you offering them?


----------



## skullboy

Why can't they just do as they are told without reward?


----------



## slimy

What kind of leader are you, skullboy?


----------



## skullboy

Everyone likes to have servants,RIGHT?


----------



## slightlymad

-YES YES isnt why we have children


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't it be easier to buy people then to have children drain the life out of you for 60 years?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that the whole point of a kids life?


----------



## slightlymad

So wouldnt that be a fair trade?


----------



## Ghostess

Anyone want 3 slightly used kids?


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt that double my insanity?


----------



## slimy

Is that possible?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't being crazy GREAT?


----------



## scareme

Why are you looking at me when you say that?


----------



## skullboy

Cause I need company in my state of insanity?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt thta really why you are here?


----------



## skullboy

When will they remove this straight jacket?


----------



## ScareShack

are u in a padded room?


----------



## skullboy

Did ya know the padding aint half bad to chew on?


----------



## scareme

Do they come in different flavors?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What flavor is Skullboy serving at his son's birthday party tomorrow?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why did I double post?


----------



## BobC

Maybe because you wanted to?


----------



## Lilly

Is your computer is haunted?


----------



## ScareShack

is ur computer linked to here?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does it being in your faves count?


----------



## slightlymad

Does that mean he is an overactive clicker?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can you get medication for an overactive clicker or does it require Dr. Phil?


----------



## slightlymad

Why would you want help for that?


----------



## skullboy

Will the lil blue pill help if it is underactive?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you have any of those lil blue pills?


----------



## skullboy

Have I mentioned that I am not THAT old yet?


----------



## Ghostess

Ya know ya don't have to be old to use those?


----------



## skullboy

What the heck would I do for four hours?I am not in the circus.


----------



## Ghostess

It sucks getting older, doesn't it?


----------



## skullboy

Why can't I remember to take these pills?


----------



## slightlymad

Why cant you figure out what to do for 4 hours?


----------



## slimy

Couldn't you just be a towel rack for three hours and forty five minutes?


----------



## skullboy

Do ya need any beach towels or sheets dried?


----------



## slightlymad

Dont you guys have any imagination?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Where the heck is Ghostess and her li'l blue pills..............was she kidnapped by Morg?


----------



## scareme

You don't need those do you?


----------



## slimy

Who doesn't?


----------



## slimy

Where ARE ghostess and morg, and the little blue pills???!?!?!?!?


----------



## morgan8586

What, cant you see me standing here?


----------



## scareme

Where is everybdy?


----------



## slightlymad

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Am I invisible?


----------



## slimy

Could it be that only your reflection is invisible?


----------



## skullboy

Is my personality so dull that I went unnoticed?


----------



## scareme

How could I not notice you?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Where did I go?


----------



## Lilly

Did you leave the scene of the crime?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't I the first one out of there?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Feeling guilty?


----------



## scareme

Weren't you right behind me?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

That was you?


----------



## scareme

Couldn't you tell with your eyes closed?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is that why it was soooo dark?


----------



## scareme

Could you feel your way out?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can you help me?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that how you got your face slapped last time?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

That was you who slapped me?


----------



## scareme

Didn't you deserve it?


----------



## Ghostess

Who's getting into trouble this time?


----------



## slightlymad

Are not we all in a continuos state of trouble?


----------



## slimy

Did you notice that Ghostess and Morgan came back at different times?

Did you notice they made NO mention of the lil blue pills?

Do you think there is ' trouble in paradise'?


----------



## Ghostess

Why am I always the last to know anything ?


----------



## BooGirl666

What is it that you know?


----------



## Death's Door

Are we going to need bail money?


----------



## skullboy

Why the hell are my kids off on Friday when they just went back to school today?


----------



## scareme

Don't you want to spend quality time with your little love bugs?


----------



## Ghostess

Can we ship all the love bugs to a different country, like say Antarctica?


----------



## Spooklights

Wouldn't Miami be cheaper?


----------



## slightlymad

Cant they just go to school all year long?


----------



## skullboy

Fangy likes kids can she take them for a few weeks?


----------



## slightlymad

Would she start a prison camo for kids?


----------



## skullboy

Does she have enough doggie cages?


----------



## Death's Door

Also, does she have enough shock collars?


----------



## slightlymad

What about shock collars and invisible fence?


----------



## skullboy

Would she fill her fountain with the blood of our young'uns?


----------



## slimy

I have a few tasers, think I should send them to her?


----------



## skullboy

She won't feed them tainted pet food ,will she?


----------



## slightlymad

But wouldnt ba awaste to throw all that old dog food out?


----------



## skullboy

Can we just send that stuff overseas?


----------



## Ghostess

Can't we send it to Rochester to the wicked witch of the North?


----------



## scareme

What has Rochester done to deserve such punishment?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does she like punishment?


----------



## skullboy

Are you watching me?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think I am watching you?


----------



## Fangs

When are you bringing your kids to me? :devil:


----------



## skullboy

Can you see me when I do this?


----------



## skullboy

Thursday?


----------



## scareme

Are you talking about today?


----------



## skullboy

Wasn't that yesterday?


----------



## scareme

What day is it?


----------



## slightlymad

How many days to the weekend?


----------



## Fangs

Isnt Today thursday?


----------



## Fangs

Don't you think I can see you when you do that skulls? :devil:


----------



## skullboy

Do I have to change my name now too?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe that I like your name the way it is?


----------



## slightlymad

Would you be the poster formerly known as Skullboy?


----------



## skullboy

Should I go with something more manly?


----------



## skullboy

Or maybe just a symbol?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure you are thinking correctly? Manly Symbol??? LOL


----------



## Death's Door

This is coming from someone who accessorises with feather boas?


----------



## slightlymad

And just what is so unmanly about a feather boa?


----------



## skullboy

Is it long enough?


----------



## scareme

Long enough for what?


----------



## slightlymad

Would they take it away when they lock me up?


----------



## skullboy

Would it clash with the straight jacket?


----------



## slimy

You always have to be the fashion plate, don't you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

At least he's not mentioned being a male member today or did I just miss that post?


----------



## scareme

You haven't missed anything, have you?


----------



## slimy

Did you leave 'anything' lying around?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hope that his "male member" isn't lying around? LOL


----------



## slightlymad

would it be lying around gathering dust?


----------



## scareme

Why am I here?


----------



## slimy

Does it have anything to do with a certain male member?


----------



## scareme

How could I forgotten about that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is Skullboy bragging about his flaming Members Only leather jacket again?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He has a jacket that is burning?


----------



## Spooklights

Why doesn't he put it out?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Are there not laws against putting your Flaming Member out in public?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How public?


----------



## slightlymad

Did they let him out again?


----------



## BooGirl666

Or did he break out...again?


----------



## slimy

So..... are there laws against the jacket being in public?

Or are there laws against skullboy being in public?


----------



## turtle2778

When did we start wanting skullboy in public???


----------



## scareme

Does someone have to go bring him back again?


----------



## turtle2778

are you volunteering??? have you had your shots??


----------



## scareme

Would someone come with me?


----------



## turtle2778

would you like to use my dog??


----------



## scareme

Does he bite?


----------



## turtle2778

Does biting scare you??


----------



## scareme

Will I need stitches afterwards?


----------



## slimy

Is skullboy going to bite the dog??!?!?!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

In what way "use" the dog?


----------



## slightlymad

Now why would you treat a dog that way?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What way?


----------



## Fangs

Are you all afraid of being bitten by skullboy?


----------



## Fangs

Why not just tie a beer to clear fishing string and lure him out of public that way?


----------



## skullboy

What are you tryin to say fangy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could I tell you?


----------



## skullboy

Can ya take off the boa first?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know that's all I'm wearing, right?


----------



## skullboy

Who wants to wipe the vomit from my keyboard for me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you still want me to dance?
Or can i go home now? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Did you already put the charge on my card?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You didn't know I was a pre-pay show?


----------



## skullboy

Can you use this here pole?:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is the condomn on it first?


----------



## skullboy

Did ya know I meant the other one?


----------



## scareme

Where is this kind of talk going?


----------



## skullboy

Did you know FE started it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you know better than that?


----------



## skullboy

Should I show her the pics?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you feeling SEXY right now? lol


----------



## Ghostess

Are they the same pics you showed me that scared me away for a few days?


----------



## skullboy

Whats your opinion?


----------



## Ghostess

Did I mention I love the bad boy look?


----------



## skullboy

Are you thinkin of Mr.Thunder again?


----------



## Ghostess

Did I mention Mr. Thunder at all?


----------



## skullboy

Didnt you say bad boy hottie?


----------



## Ghostess

You don't think you have that bad boy look going on too?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying I look ANYTHING like JT the hunk?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't you rather look like you?


----------



## skullboy

Would you rather be a centerfold or a troll?


----------



## Ghostess

Is somewhere in the middle not good enough?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does a Troll have hair on its back?


----------



## Ghostess

Why don't you look in the mirror or get someone to look for you, FE and let us know?


----------



## skullboy

Are you runnin your fingers thru it right now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was i the Troll I was talking about?


----------



## skullboy

Do ya want to see something really scarey?


----------



## Ghostess

You're not going to send me that naked pic again are you? 

I like ya and all... but clothes on... please?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have I ever told you that I'm very glad you saw this picture and not me?


----------



## Ghostess

Did you know that SB is a handsome devil?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With or without fur?


----------



## skullboy

Did ya like the shot with the curlers in my back hair?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This gives me an idea.....Will you be checking the "rare photo's" page?


----------



## Ghostess

What about the shot of your velocoraptor talon-like toenails?


----------



## skullboy

Did ya like those?


----------



## Ghostess

Did I mention Jurassic Park is one of my favorite movies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm...You like SCALES?


----------



## skullboy

you wanna a pic of me on the scale?


----------



## Ghostess

The kind ya stand on???


----------



## skullboy

Is there any other kind?


----------



## Ghostess

Welll... aren't there those other kind, that are on dragons?


----------



## skullboy

Should I flap my wings for ya?


----------



## Ghostess

I didn't see them in the pics- Are they retractable?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't you get scales if you don't use soap?


----------



## Ghostess

Shouldn't you use lotion to combat the scaling?


----------



## skullboy

Are they hidden by the bonez?


----------



## scareme

Are the bones hidden by the fur, I mean hair?


----------



## skullboy

This one?


----------



## scareme

Are there any more?


----------



## skullboy

Should I put it in a pony tail?


----------



## Ghostess

I thought you cut your hair off?


----------



## Death's Door

Did SB shave his back tooo?


----------



## skullboy

Can I grow my beard back?


----------



## turtle2778

Do you really need to???


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Why not?


----------



## skullboy

Should I shave my eyebrows too?


----------



## scareme

Would that be too much?


----------



## skullboy

How about just one?


----------



## slightlymad

Woulndt that make you a unibrow?


----------



## skullboy

Do the ladies like that kind of thing?


----------



## slimy

Why are you asking me?

Do I look like I know what the ladies like?


----------



## slightlymad

So what do the ladies like?


----------



## skullboy

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Death's Door

Did you every read, "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus"?


----------



## skullboy

How about I skip the reading part and Fangy just gets up and fetches me a cold beer?


----------



## turtle2778

Fangs would you do that???


----------



## skullboy

Does she know how to keep me happy?


----------



## turtle2778

Do you have to get nekid fangs??


----------



## skullboy

Can't she just get a beer and wash my truck?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Doesn't that sound familiar?


----------



## slimy

Isn't that what EVERY man wants?


----------



## skullboy

Then why is it a problem?Did you ever hear that practice makes perfect?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I have the beer?


----------



## skullboy

Are you gonna fetch one for each of us like a proper lady?Oh and can you put on this lil outfit first?


----------



## Ghostess

Who the heck said I was a proper lady?


----------



## skullboy

Fair enuff,how about the whole outfit thing?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you have one that is a few sizes BIGGER for me?


----------



## skullboy

Like a size 2?


----------



## Ghostess

Um, can ya add about 12 sizes or so to that for me?


----------



## skullboy

Where is the fun in that?


----------



## Ghostess

Ever seen someone "trying to fit 200 pounds into a 100 pound sack"?

(No, I'm not 200 lbs)


----------



## skullboy

So are you saying I should go get a 6?(I KNOW you aint)


----------



## scareme

Does that mean you're paying?


----------



## skullboy

If someone is wearing why not?Not you FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're not asking me to go topless are you?


----------



## skullboy

Not even for 50 cents?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you know that I do it for FREE, just for friends like you?


----------



## Death's Door




----------



## skullboy

Should I refill my beer first?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

One beer?

I need more than that just to preform! lol


----------



## skullboy

Why does it feel like I have sand in my eyes?


----------



## turtle2778

Is it just me or is this concept just sick???


----------



## skullboy

Are any parts of you tingling yet?


----------



## turtle2778

Just my best parts...is that okay?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't that all that counts?


----------



## turtle2778

Do you mind if the tingly parts stick out??


----------



## skullboy

UH,Why does that worry me?


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, my fingers worry you???


----------



## skullboy

Do you need FE's boa to keep them warm?


----------



## turtle2778

is FE gunna hold it??


----------



## skullboy

What exactly do you mean when you say "IT"?


----------



## turtle2778

What do you want me to mean?


----------



## skullboy

Should I just keep my mouth closed as usual?


----------



## turtle2778

Since when do you keep your mouth closed


----------



## skullboy

Am I not usually the mild mannered servant to the good people of the Hauntforum?


----------



## turtle2778

You were NOT just talking about you...were you??


----------



## skullboy

Is that a problem "master"?


----------



## turtle2778

Is being called master EVER a problem???


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt That Master Mistress To You?


----------



## skullboy

May I fetch you a drink O great one?


----------



## turtle2778

oooh im getting shivers....is that normal?


----------



## skullboy

Are your fingers sticking out again?


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, how did you know?


----------



## skullboy

The webcam?


----------



## turtle2778

Only if you show me yours first okay??


----------



## skullboy

Do you have a strong stomach?


----------



## slightlymad

Will it damage the camera?


----------



## BooGirl666

What type of camera do you have?


----------



## turtle2778

Is it the kind that makes me look thin??


----------



## skullboy

Should a skinny guy use a camera that makes him look thinner?Might I disappear all together?


----------



## slightlymad

But wouldnt that satisfy your need to invisable?


----------



## skullboy

How did you get so smart?


----------



## slimy

Does it have anything to do with being a post whore?


----------



## slightlymad

Well if being a post whore makes you smart would nt skullbtoy be smarter than I?


----------



## scareme

Would you define smart?


----------



## slimy

Instead, could I just define stupid?


----------



## slightlymad

If you defined stupid would there not be an over abundance of poster children?


----------



## Zombie-F

slightlymad said:


> If you defined stupid would there not be an over abundance of poster children?


Isn't there already an overabundance of poster children?


----------



## scareme

You're not talking about anyone we know, are you?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Do we REALLY know anyone?


----------



## slightlymad

Who would you like to know?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Doesn't it depend on the mood?


----------



## slightlymad

Woulndt it also depend on level of drinking and hour of night?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

In that case, I should get started, don't you think?


----------



## slightlymad

Yes Yes


----------



## BooGirl666

Is yes, yes a question?


----------



## slightlymad

Can I be forgiving for becoming excited?


Im just a guy.......


----------



## BooGirl666

Do you think you deserve forgiveness?


----------



## scareme

Is he asking for forgiveness for being excited, or being a guy?


----------



## turtle2778

Does it really matter???


----------



## skullboy

Since I am stupid can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would you understand?


----------



## turtle2778

does he ever?


----------



## BooGirl666

Are ya gettin all this SB?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Does SB ever get anything?


----------



## BooGirl666

Is it pick on SB day? lol


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

OK, can we pick on somone else?


----------



## BooGirl666

Who do you wanna pick on?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

isn't everyone open game?


----------



## slightlymad

Can we pick on you?


----------



## turtle2778

will you whine if we pick on you?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

turtle2778, do you like to hear people whine?? LOL


----------



## turtle2778

dont you???


----------



## slightlymad

How do you make people whine?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont you just pinch them really hard?


----------



## scareme

Won't they pinch back?


----------



## turtle2778

im pretty big, would you?


----------



## BooGirl666

You wanna have a pinching fight?


----------



## turtle2778

will you make it hurt???


----------



## scareme

Will I get hurt?


----------



## skullboy

Why is everyone wanting to hurt each other?


----------



## scareme

I don't want to get hurt, does that make me a wimp?


----------



## turtle2778

Do you think it makes you a wimp?


----------



## scareme

Can we not talk about my wimpishness?


----------



## skullboy

Should we have a drink and toast to all the good members of Mr.Zs forum?


----------



## turtle2778

Do we need a reason to drink?


----------



## skullboy

Do I?


----------



## turtle2778

Do you ever?


----------



## skullboy

Are you trying to say something?


----------



## slightlymad

Wasnt it said?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont i speak english?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Dont we all?


----------



## skullboy

So we all speak it but do we ALL understand it?


----------



## scareme

What did you say?


----------



## slightlymad

Huh?


----------



## turtle2778

Cant you hear me???


----------



## skullboy

Are they ignoring you?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont they always??


----------



## skullboy

Are you see thru?


----------



## slimy

Are you looking?


----------



## skullboy

Why do I only see a blue screen?


----------



## turtle2778

Isnt that FE's underwear?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's been in my underwear drawer?


----------



## Ghostess

I thought FE's underwear drawer was empty?


----------



## skullboy

Wasn't FE sending his undies around to everyone to sign and take a picture in?


----------



## turtle2778

Would you like him to?


----------



## skullboy

Would I need a bungee chord to keep them on my skinny butt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bungee cord...? Are you kinky?


----------



## skullboy

Would a leather belt be better for you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you going to spank me?


----------



## skullboy

How the heck did we go from me trying to keep a pair of undies up on my skinny butt to me spankin you?


----------



## slimy

Don't you see the connection between the two?


----------



## skullboy

Should we sell the video?


----------



## slightlymad

Would we make any money?


----------



## skullboy

Have you seen the star of the show?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Can we all join in?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Can I hold the massage oil?


----------



## slightlymad

Can I bring the inflatable pool?


----------



## skullboy

Is wrestling involved?


----------



## scareme

Where is this going?


----------



## skullboy

Do you need directions again?


----------



## turtle2778

Can i get directions?


----------



## scareme

Can I go wth you?


----------



## turtle2778

Will you be good?


----------



## skullboy

Whats this "GOOD" you speak of?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont you remember??


----------



## slightlymad

Wont you help him remember?


----------



## Death's Door

What if Turtle can't remember. Didn't you see her picture from Disneyland?


----------



## slightlymad

Wasnt that being good?


----------



## skullboy

If you are good dont you get punished just the same?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If I'm good, can we go back to Disneyland?


----------



## slightlymad

Why disneyland?


----------



## slimy

Isn't there a haunted house there?


----------



## BooGirl666

Isn't the name of the haunted house called.. Haunted Mansion?


----------



## skullboy

Who's paying the air fare?


----------



## BooGirl666

Can I be the first to say NOT IT?


----------



## skullboy

Will Sam pay for all of us?


----------



## scareme

Is Sam made of money?


----------



## skullboy

Cant he work overtime?


----------



## Ghostess

Who is Sam?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sam, I am?


----------



## Beepem

with waldo?


----------



## Spooklights

Doesn't money grow on trees?


----------



## skullboy

Are you telling me all that stuff I rake and burn is money?


----------



## scareme

You have money to burn?


----------



## skullboy

Aren't coins hard to burn?


----------



## scareme

Aren't raindrops just pennies from heaven?


----------



## skullboy

Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## turtle2778

but, would you care???


----------



## skullboy

Can I use your umbrella?


----------



## slimy

So.... if raindrops are pennies from heaven, and they water the trees that grow money, What I'm asking is ....... Sam, are you forking over the airfare to go to Disneyland or not?


----------



## skullboy

Did everyone get their ticket in the mail?


----------



## scareme

How come I'm still waiting?


----------



## Spooklights

Is it because you're so patient?


----------



## scareme

Who told you that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I tell them now or later?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Why wait till later?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doesn't the suspense kill you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does that mean I'm slowly dying?


----------



## skullboy

Could I order a slightly quicker death,please?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't you wait like everyone else?


----------



## skullboy

Don't I deserve to have it now?


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt that ruin all the fun?


----------



## turtle2778

does it ever?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Why not give it to the people that want it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well sickie, how would you take yours?


----------



## turtle2778

Sickie likes it rough, dont you Sickie??


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do you like to give it rough?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Why would you want to know that?
*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do I not have an inquiring mind?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Are inquiring minds a good thing?*


----------



## slightlymad

Dont inquiring minds keep it interesting?


----------



## Death's Door

Don't inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## slightlymad

Do inquiring minds ever get slapped?


----------



## Death's Door

On the back of the head or the front?


----------



## slimy

Where do you like to be slapped?


----------



## Death's Door

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## skullboy

Does she have the energy to slap us all?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is a slap like a spanking?


----------



## Death's Door

Doesn't it depend on the force of the hand?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would it make a difference if you were "Here for the Free Beer"? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Can she drink with one hand and spank with the other?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If she can, can I be first in line?


----------



## skullboy

Age before beauty,isnt that what she used to say?


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt it be nice to be at the end of the line with me?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Where would that line be?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Doesnt it start two blocks over?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and two basements down?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this put the line at your back door?


----------



## skullboy

Can I be first?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Aren't you always first?


----------



## skullboy

Is that because I am the easiest to spank?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you think it's because you like to be spanked the most?


----------



## skullboy

When we are done I dont need to send my undies to I.S.,DO I?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You won't be bringing them in person?


----------



## skullboy

No Sir,can I let them walk there on thier own?:googly:


----------



## slimy

Do you think they will get a ride, hitch hiking?


----------



## mnstrmum

should I be scared?


----------



## BooGirl666

Do you want to be scared?


----------



## Lilly

Ya wanna see something really scarey?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Does anything scare this haunt group anymore?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I try?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Why not?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you like to go first?


----------



## BooGirl666

Where does the line end?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Does'nt it end behind the last person?


----------



## BooGirl666

Is the last person really the last person if I get behind them?


----------



## Fangs

Wouldn't you want to get in front of them? :devil: hehehehe


----------



## slimy

Could you, theoriticaly, let infinite people cut in front of you, thus staying at the back of the line forever?


----------



## Ghoulbug

What would happen if they reverse the direction of the line?


----------



## skullboy

Is it my turn yet?


----------



## Ghostess

Which way are you going to turn?


----------



## slimy

Is this going to turn in to a 'right' vs. 'left' discussion?


----------



## Spooklights

Do you know your right from your left?


----------



## slimy

When did that knowledge become a requirement for this discussion?


----------



## BooGirl666

There's requirements now?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

There was requirements then?


----------



## slightlymad

Requirements? Whos the qualifier?


----------



## skullboy

Why was BG up so late last night?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where is my coffee cup?


----------



## skullboy

Are you gonna start that again?(Ask the wife,she'll know)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have Pixies too?


----------



## skullboy

Do you mean those lil straws filled with sugar?


----------



## slimy

Are you sure that it's sugar?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you sure they're straws?


----------



## slightlymad

Are the straws made of sugar?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure we're not talking about elves?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

made of sugar?


----------



## skullboy

Did FE find his coffee mug and fill it with booze again?


----------



## Death's Door

Well, it's five o'clock somewhere. Right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what time is it?


----------



## skullboy

Did you lose your watch too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What would I be watching?


----------



## skullboy

Do you have a magnifying glass?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it make my beer look bigger?


----------



## skullboy

Will you be able to find your beer?


----------



## Fangs

Will _*you*_ be able to find _*your*_ beer?


----------



## skullboy

Aint that what I have you for?


----------



## Fangs

Is that all I am good for?


----------



## skullboy

Can you get me another while I think of how to answer that?


----------



## Fangs

Do you want it in the can, bottle, or shall I pour it in a glass?


----------



## skullboy

Do I need to retrain you again?


----------



## Spooklights

Why-are we derailed?


----------



## slimy

If we are derailed, would you mind railing us again?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do we ralley behind rails?


----------



## Ghostess

Is that like a pep rally?


----------



## skullboy

Are you gonna wear the cheerleader outfit?


----------



## turtle2778

Why dont you wear it SB?


----------



## skullboy

UH,Cause I'm not a chic?:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Can I wear it? Promise to shave my legs


----------



## skullboy

Should FE send it with the boa?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wait, Skullboy's not a chick?   :googly:


----------



## skullboy

Does this look like something a chic would have?


----------



## gypsichic

is it pink?


----------



## skullboy

Can I not answer that for fear of getting banned?


----------



## gypsichic

is that your final answer?


----------



## skullboy

Would you feel better if I said NO it was black?


----------



## gypsichic

doesn't black go with everything?


----------



## skullboy

Does it make my butt look fat?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't that a loaded question?............lol


----------



## Death's Door

I thought black made you look slimmer?


----------



## skullboy

So DW if black makes you look slimmer would I just vanish because I am so scrawny already?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why don't you tell the truth, Skullboy - you know, how you're a powerlifter?


----------



## slightlymad

If sb is a power lifter would that make us sumo wrestlers?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is a sumo like a bear?


----------



## TwistedDementia

What are the bear necessities?


----------



## skullboy

Did you all mean to say a "BEER" lifter and why does that JT guy only come here to torment me?:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Dont we all?


----------



## skullboy

Can I drink while you poke fun at me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Will the fun poke holes in you?


----------



## skullboy

Should you be more gentle so as not to damage my fragile outer coating?


----------



## TwistedDementia

We would never do that to your outer coating, or would we? (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## skullboy

So are you saying that even the new guy is gonna poke at Skullboy?  :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm...Can I play?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Sure... Did I say that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Were you talking to yourself?


----------



## TwistedDementia

WHAT? who said that?


----------



## skullboy

Did you at least trim your fingernails?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How would TD do that?


----------



## skullboy

Can he just chew them short like you do to your toenails?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Why are we triming nails?


----------



## skullboy

Are we building a house?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

SB, are thinking of me in a bikini again? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Or was that a thong?


----------



## TwistedDementia

If we are, what can we use for hammers?


----------



## skullboy

Isnt that fair considering you are thinking of me in a cheerleader outfit?


----------



## skullboy

Did TD just say I could go get hammered?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you know I am thinking of you dancing and in stockings?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Only if I can to, what do you say?


----------



## skullboy

Are you aware that the nose and boots do look just like me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like I've got work to do.....Will you miss me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Depends, will you miss us when your working?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You mean a song and dance aren't enough?


----------



## skullboy

Ain't you supposed to be "working"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could you explain what work is?


----------



## skullboy

Does mowing,painting and the honey do list ring a bell?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

List, what list? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Does your's look more like a scroll?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You mean "Dead Sea Scroll"?


----------



## skullboy

Do you mean "Dead FE Scroll" if you don't get moving on it?(Remember you are married now!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, Think if I wished these chores done in the wishing thread that it would work it's self out?


----------



## skullboy

Would you believe I tried it and the results were disappointing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you pouting?


----------



## skullboy

No pouting,dont you understand that I am working on MY list?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have a list too?


----------



## skullboy

Is mine longer than yours?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that a very personal question? lol

And why do you want to know???


----------



## skullboy

Did you know mine keeps getting longer and longer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And how does this happen?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is that really a question you want to ask?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you think that if it worked for SB, wouldn't it work for you?


----------



## skullboy

Because of my wife?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could you put that in "question" form? LOL


----------



## skullboy

did I mention that due to hard work and dedication mine actually got shorter this morning?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we talking about the same thing? lol


----------



## skullboy

How are you gonna finish the room and yard if you are on here all day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Front yard is almost done...did I mention matches?


----------



## skullboy

Got a hose?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hose, what are you asking?


----------



## skullboy

Don't you know you need a hose to put out a fire?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you know, that is a movie trick?


----------



## skullboy

Could it work if your nickname was Tripod?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, are you telling me that is your middle name?


----------



## skullboy

Is that a throwdown?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we the only ones playing?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I for one am _DEAD_ serious Ha Ha, who's playing?


----------



## Fangs

Ohh Ohh, can I play? :devil:


----------



## scareme

What are the rules?


----------



## ScareShack

why do we need rules?


----------



## scareme

Don't we need them so we came break them? Otherwise how will we know when we are being bad?


----------



## skullboy

Isn't Fangs ALWAYS bad?


----------



## Fangs

Hush you........

Why must you always give away my secrets?


----------



## slightlymad

Was that supposed to be a secret?


----------



## skullboy

Am I crazy?


----------



## scareme

Do you really have to ask?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont you know that i do?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You do what?


----------



## turtle2778

What do you want me to do?


----------



## slightlymad

You mean you dont know?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Do you want her to know?


----------



## skullboy

How could she know?


----------



## turtle2778

Im stalking you didnt you know???


----------



## scareme

Isn't that illeagle?


----------



## turtle2778

It might be, does anyone know????


----------



## scareme

Do you have a lawyer?


----------



## skullboy

Can you see me now?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Perhaps illegible?


----------



## mnstrmum

Does she like it?


----------



## slightlymad

Why wouldnt she?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Did you ask her?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont I always like it???


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you asking us?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did you videotape it?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Will it be on You Tube?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you going to tell us?


----------



## skullboy

Cant she keep a secret?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Maybe... Maybe not, who really knows?


----------



## slightlymad

Why would she want to keep it secret?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are secrets worth money?


----------



## skullboy

Why would she do that to me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Because she likes you?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Sittin in a tree,


----------



## skullboy

Is anyone else confused?:googly:


----------



## Fangs

You just now realized you're confused skullsy?  :devil:


----------



## skullboy

How did I know YOU would throw your .02 in at some point?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is 2 cent worth less now days?


----------



## skullboy

Can you tell me anything that you can purchase with that 2 cents?


----------



## Ghostess

About 3 grains of salt?


----------



## skullboy

Can I build a house out of 3 grains of salt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you that talented?


----------



## skullboy

Haven't you heard the tales of the talents of Skullboy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it fiction? lol


----------



## skullboy

AINT YOU GOT WORK TO DO????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's your excuse?


----------



## skullboy

Can you believe I finished it AND built her the fountain she wanted?(I'm gonna put a skull head on it when she aint home,SSSSHHHHHHH )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you believe that she already knows?


----------



## skullboy

Did you call her and tell on me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was I smiling too much?


----------



## skullboy

Did you also tell her about my photos?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The nekid ones I took ? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Didn't I keep the boa on?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How much do you think it covered?


----------



## skullboy

Most of it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If someone saw something, don't you think they would have said so?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying at the time of taking said photos you would have REALLY told me that my "Special" parts could be seen?


----------



## Ghostess

Should I use the pictures to create a new special parts prop of you to go with the skull?


----------



## skullboy

You mean like Mr.Potato Head?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we snap little plastic pants on you, Mr. Boy? :googly:


----------



## skullboy

Did you know I can usually be found wearing rubber pants?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh, you mean to match the walls of your room?


----------



## skullboy

Are you callin me "GUMBY"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you like to ride your pony pal Pokey too? :googly:


----------



## skullboy

Did ya know I do not like horses?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

But what about your collection of My Little Pony dolls? :googly:


----------



## skullboy

Was that you I sold them to on Ebay?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Doesn't he like ponies?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Are the ponies that little?


----------



## skullboy

Would he crush them?


----------



## slightlymad

Are they super mini ponies?


----------



## skullboy

Are they wearing capes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What do they eat?


----------



## skullboy

Since they are made of plastic why do they need to eat?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Plastic, you say?


----------



## skullboy

Have you ever seen one?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

In person?


----------



## skullboy

Maybe on the internet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you selling photos of yourself again?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I buy one?


----------



## skullboy

Do you want the one with the pony or pinned under the truck bumper?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What about the one with you and Oprah?


----------



## skullboy

With me on her couch neked?


----------



## Ghostess

Is Oprah nekkid too? *shudder*


----------



## skullboy

Is that why I am now blind?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know what the real reason is why you are blind?

Or is it "it will fall off"?


----------



## Ghostess

Does it surprise anyone that FE knows ALL about what causes blindness and "IT" falling off?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You must be feeling better today? LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

Just do it until you need glasses.


----------



## Ghostess

Was I feeling poorly yesterday?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought you were on knees, do to damaged feet?


----------



## skullboy

Is it my lucky day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you really think so?


----------



## skullboy

Wanna buy a used bike?


----------



## pyro

is it custom by crash?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is it missing its wheels?


----------



## slightlymad

Is it on blocks?


----------



## scareme

Is it really cheap?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

or is it crashed to make it custom?


----------



## slightlymad

Didnt you want the distressed look?


----------



## skullboy

Should I hang it on the wall and call it art?


----------



## BooGirl666

Do you wanna go into bike crashing business?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would training wheels help?


----------



## skullboy

Will training wheels stop a 10,000 pound truck from running me over? :googly:


----------



## TwistedDementia

Would the 10,000 pound truck be moving?


----------



## skullboy

Would he stop when he figures out I am stuck under his truck?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Would he be drinking?


----------



## skullboy

Will he share his drinks with me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

If thier warm, will you still drink?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I guess it depends what is warm?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Wouldn't it be the beer?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Or would it be?


----------



## TwistedDementia

*I* would think it would, wouldn't you think?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you asking if I think?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Do you think I'm asking?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would I think about asking if you are asking what I am thinking?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you thinking of asking what I think you're thinking I thought of you asking?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you thinking you're asking what I may be thinking of asking, yet asking if you're thinking what I may be asking next?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, what are you asking??


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What am I thinking?


----------



## TwistedDementia

If I'm thinking I'm asking what you may be thinking of asking and if I think your asking what I'm thinking, then my thinking is your not thinking I'm thinking of asking, is that what you think?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I stopped thinking because my 5 yo daughter is doing my thinking for me by asking me questions making me think of other things, how about you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I consume 1 gallon of beer, will I b e where you are in your thoughts? LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

If you swim in a pool of beer, will you come close? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I fill the pool now?


----------



## skullboy

Can I come swimmin TOO?(I got my thong)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Only if you have ice cube floaties


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And a pair of water proof diapers! You do have a pair or two for "just in case"?


----------



## skullboy

Who's bringin the burgers?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Who's going to cook them?


----------



## skullboy

How about we make JT cook em,he can cook anything cant he?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Anything you sure?


----------



## skullboy

Did ya know he is a grilling king?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Now I know he's the grilling king, who's the drinking king?


----------



## skullboy

You?


----------



## slightlymad

I thought Sb was the drinking king?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

...or the Queen?


----------



## skullboy

Is this some sort of demented fantasy you have SI?


----------



## slightlymad

Are not all of Ickie's ideas demented?


----------



## skullboy

Does he drink more than me?


----------



## scareme

Is that possible?


----------



## skullboy

How much could a skinny lil guy really drink?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Does he have to hold it in?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

In what?


----------



## TwistedDementia

The liquid in his bladder or can he releave himself to see how much a skinny lil guy could really drink?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

can I relieve myself from this topic?


----------



## TwistedDementia

That depends, are you drinking?


----------



## skullboy

Would it help if I drank some more?


----------



## scareme

Would it be possible to drink any more?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I thought anything's possible, am I wrong?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think you are wrong?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe that I think that anything is possible?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can it be possible and impossible at the same time?


----------



## Fangs

Why not?


----------



## skullboy

Do we have to bring the children ,too?


----------



## slightlymad

why would we want to bring the children?


----------



## skullboy

Would Fangsy take them all for a week or two?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is a week or two long enough or too long?


----------



## scareme

Are you asking for the sake of the kids, or Fangs?


----------



## skullboy

Would she still have time to fetch my drinks for me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

That's a good question, maybe both! Can you be the judge?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I cant be the judge,there's that pesky felony on my record,can you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Can I? Don't I?


----------



## Lilly

you can, you do and why?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Am I the other white meat?


----------



## skullboy

Have you been drinking again?


----------



## slightlymad

Should I drink more?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Am I tender enough to be done?


----------



## TwistedDementia

For me only well done will do, how bout you?


----------



## slightlymad

You dont like your meat dripping with blood?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I can eat it that way?


----------



## BlackCloud

Is it yummy?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt fresh dripping meat always yummy?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is yummy always dripping?


----------



## slightlymad

Is she?


----------



## slimy

Is 'Yummy' that girl we met that did the dances for $20 a pop?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is cola that much now? Expensive bar?


----------



## TwistedDementia

What's not expensive?


----------



## Ghostess

Who wants to call COMCAST for me today?


----------



## Revenant

We're not entertaining enough for you?


----------



## Ghostess

Did I mention I'm having internet issues STILL and need someone to complain for me?


----------



## scareme

What's with complaining? You need to bitch, loud.


----------



## Ghostess

Don't ya know bitching does no good when speaking to idiots with fluffernutter for brains?


----------



## Death's Door

Could you kill them with kindness?


----------



## slimy

Can you kill them with a chainsaw?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe I could kill them with a batch of my sister's homemade cookies?


----------



## GothicCandle

what is the main ingredient for these cookies??


----------



## TwistedDementia

Death by cookies, Is this from betty croaker?


----------



## slimy

Is the groan I heard actually audible?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You heard me before I did that? Are you Sick-ic?


----------



## slimy

Am I just Sick?


----------



## Ghostess

I thought you were "slimy" and that ickie dude was sick?


----------



## Death's Door

Are we using each other's identity?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are we becoming possesed?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is being possessed like being "Full of It"?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Isn't one just the technical term?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I like doing "it," therefore am I full of "it?"


----------



## Ghostess

Can you really find "it" on ebay?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Isn't this "it" on Ebay? http://cgi.ebay.com/eBay-it-keychai...8QQihZ017QQcategoryZ45237QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TwistedDementia

And your full of that?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Aren't I all that and a bag of chips, too?


----------



## TwistedDementia

how about a beer to?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you forget the "pickle"? LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

and a partridge in a pear tree?


----------



## scareme

How did I get lost?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are any of us found?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I find it, can I keep it?


----------



## slimy

Isn't it always finders keepers?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is it legal in all states?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Can You Be In An Altered State In Some States?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Mind or body?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

are they seperate?


----------



## TwistedDementia

aren't they for some?


----------



## slightlymad

Shouldnt they be for all?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All of US?


----------



## slimy

Don't you think we qualify?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Qualify....Do you think that it is a very loose word to use around here? LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is around here loose?


----------



## Spooklights

Are we running around loose again?


----------



## TwistedDementia

If we are, should we tell?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I'll never tell,will you?


----------



## kevin242

if we did tell, would that really be so BAD?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Don't you like being bad?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is the bad meaning bad or bad meaning good?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Diddn't you know I already knew but wanted to know if you knew I already know?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Know What?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you know everything?


----------



## BudMan

Are you mistaking me for my wife?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Does your wife have a mustache?


----------



## scareme

Would you love her any less if she did?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does your wife have a mustache?

Ouch! Did that hurt? LOL


----------



## slimy

Did it hurt because he said it?

Or did it hurt because it was true?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can I take it all back?


----------



## slightlymad

If you take it back will she still need to shave?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to say she needs to shave her back too?


----------



## slimy

Have you talked to her about waxing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I get involved in this line of questioning? LOL


----------



## Death's Door

What kind of waxing?


----------



## slimy

FE, didn't you START this line of questioning?


----------



## scareme

Is FE trying to act innocent again?


----------



## Spooklights

Don't we know him better than that?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't ya know "FE" and "innocent" do NOT go hand in hand?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Death's Door

Is FE in denial?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that what you would think, with an expression like that? lol


----------



## slimy

Is that not what you wanted us to think?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are we asking to be told what to think?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who's asking?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Isn't that clear?


----------



## scareme

Who said that?


----------



## TwistedDementia

What, When, Where???


----------



## Death's Door

Are we looking for someone or something?


----------



## TwistedDementia

or someplace?


----------



## slimy

Did you find what you are looking for?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is that the answer for the U2 Song: I still haven't fount what I'm looking for?


----------



## GothicCandle

whos U2???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you for real? LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is he artificial?


----------



## scareme

Is she pulling our leg?


----------



## morgan8586

Is she lost?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

our third leg?


----------



## morgan8586

Where is your mind?


----------



## scareme

In the gutter?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on what street?


----------



## slimy

Is this an organized search party to find Sickie's mind?


----------



## Death's Door

Has Sickie lost his mind?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Haven't we all lost our mind's?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Haven't you lost yours more than once? lol


----------



## slimy

So, any mind that is found will do?


----------



## Spooklights

What if we didn't have a mind before?


----------



## slimy

Before what?


----------



## scareme

Can I change my mind?


----------



## morgan8586

Change it into what?


----------



## slightlymad

Are there model selections?


----------



## slimy

Can we decide for you?


----------



## scareme

Would you do that for me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Would you do that for all of the class?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who needs it the most?


----------



## Fangs

Who doesn't?


----------



## morgan8586

Can we vote on who gets it first?


----------



## Fangs

Why not?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Or Why?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you afraid you'll be first?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you afraid of being last?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you look up my skirt if I was?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Would you be waring panties from Ironstock?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does that make a difference for you?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I'm not asking but Should it make a difference?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like your asking?
Are you sure you're not asking?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you asking if I'm asking?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that what I asked?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Does that make a difference for you?


Is this a trick question?


----------



## scareme

Am I the only one confused?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you come in that way?


----------



## scareme

How much worse will it be by the time I leave?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this answer your question?


----------



## scareme

Does it show that I was drinking last night?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Does drinking help or hurt?


----------



## scareme

Don't you know it hurts today?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can't you drink your way out of it?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to make me sick?


----------



## TwistedDementia

you don't really think that do you?


----------



## scareme

Are you kidding me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Do you think I am?


----------



## scareme

Do I know you that well?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did this happen?


----------



## TwistedDementia

was it stinky?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did it start out like this?


----------



## TwistedDementia

doesn't it always?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can I expect this behavior at Fright Fest? lol


----------



## TwistedDementia

Not from me... How about you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would it surprise you if it did?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I never get supprised or do I?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If you misplace your pants ,will you be surprised?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Depend's, where might I misplace them?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

On your head?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I've been there, where else?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I've been there too....
On someone else's head?


----------



## TwistedDementia

If it's a woman, Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

unless its your mother-in-law,
then would you be in big trouble?


----------



## TwistedDementia

WOW, you got me there, Should we change the subject?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

yeah,
will we be spanked for this?


----------



## TwistedDementia

and what might we be spanked with?


----------



## Fangs

Did my eyes deceive me? 
Or did Furr just ask to be spanked? :devil:


----------



## TwistedDementia

Will you be more deceived if you close your eye's?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe me if I told you the answer was no?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can you believe that I believe you?


----------



## Fangs

LOL--
Can you believe that I believe that you believe me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I so glad were not talking about spanking anymore... did I just say spank again?


----------



## Fangs

Did you know you said it 2 times?


----------



## TwistedDementia

OMG, I did, do you think anyone else noticed?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think anyone else noticed?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Would you believe I hoping they didn't?


----------



## Fangs

Should I point it out to them?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Would it be to my benefit?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think so?


----------



## Fangs

Do you have tattoos?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can we take a census?


----------



## Fangs

are you avoiding the question?


----------



## TwistedDementia

would you believe I do?


----------



## Fangs

Can you show me some pics of them please? :grin:


----------



## TwistedDementia

Where should I send them? Ha Ha!


----------



## Fangs

Should we start a tattoo thread here?


----------



## Fangs

Is there one already?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you asking or suggesting?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe both?  :devil:


----------



## Fangs

Did you know I found a thread about tattoos here?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can you believe yes?


----------



## Fangs

Have you seen it?


----------



## TwistedDementia

mine or yours?


----------



## Fangs

Do you mean to tell me that you posted a pic of yours there too?


----------



## TwistedDementia

here, there, what's the difference?


----------



## Fangs

so you arent going to post a pic of your tattoo then?


----------



## TwistedDementia

and where do I post it?


----------



## Fangs

What if you post it to the "Halloween Tattoo Pictures" thread?


----------



## Fangs

Should I send you the link?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I don't have to ask again do I?


----------



## Fangs

Don't you like to be teased? :devil:


----------



## Fangs

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2838&page=5&highlight=tattoos

Will this do?


----------



## TwistedDementia

am I allowed to say it out loud?


----------



## Fangs

Why not?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are you sure you want to here it?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Fangs said:


> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2838&page=5&highlight=tattoos
> 
> Will this do?


I got it


----------



## Fangs

Would i ask if i didn't want to hear it?  LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

what if the tat is not Halloween related?


----------



## Fangs

did you know you could post it in an off-topic thread?


----------



## TwistedDementia

is there one already started?


----------



## Fangs

Would you believe I can't find one?


----------



## TwistedDementia

should you start one?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think I should?


----------



## TwistedDementia

don't you know I think you should!!!!!!?


----------



## Fangs

don't you know I think that you think I should? :googly:


----------



## TwistedDementia

I think you know, that I think you know i know, that you should start a post... you know?


----------



## Fangs

Are we having entirely tooo much fun yet?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I think we are and I think you know it, right?


----------



## Fangs

Now why should i admit that?

Don't you want to be teased?


----------



## Fangs

Do you think you should post a picture of yourself in the post a pic of yourself thread?


----------



## TwistedDementia

don't you know I'm going to do that now?


----------



## Fangs

are you really going to do that?


----------



## TwistedDementia

where is that thread, can you post it for me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Did you know there's a picture of me in my profile?


----------



## Fangs

Did you know that i didn't know there was a pic of you in your profile? LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

did you know this is lot's of fun?


----------



## Fangs

did you know that i thought this was lots of fun too?  LOL :grin:


----------



## TwistedDementia

I can't wait to do it again how about you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy Cow, who was getting busy here yesterday?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Didn't you know we were just getting them up(post whore numbers)?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How many did you get?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Maybe over 100 last night, HE HE, how can I check?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you say "write me a check"?


----------



## TwistedDementia

nooo, didn't I say "what the heck"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To that, I say "how much?"


----------



## TwistedDementia

And I respond with "what's enough?"


----------



## Fangs

Didn't you know it's never enough?


----------



## TwistedDementia

More?


----------



## Fangs

Should I let you have a break?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Break, like a bust in the chops?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Or a bat to the neck?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ouch,wont that leave a mark?


----------



## TwistedDementia

isn't it only 2 little ones?


----------



## Fangs

Do you want there to be more?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

more is good?


----------



## Fangs

isn't it sometimes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How much is too much?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Depends on who is doing the biting doesnt it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wow, did you come from the grave for that BD?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And where else would I come from?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't it be from almost Canada?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Coming from the grave is one thing, but from Canada. I dont think that is possible do you?


----------



## Fangs

Isn't anything possible?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you really believe that?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Who really know what anyone believe's?


----------



## Fangs

What do you believe?


----------



## Fangs

would you believe that I am now in the 2000 post whore group?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Do you know that we all know your a post whore?


----------



## Fangs

Who have you been talking to?

Can you give me their names?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Do you think I could ever tell?


----------



## Fangs

Could or Would?


----------



## scareme

Who didn't know?


----------



## Spooklights

You mean you don't know either? Who DOES know?


----------



## scareme

Could I tell you? Would the secret be safe?


----------



## Fangs

Will someone please tell me who knows what about me? :googly: LOL
(because I sure can't figure it out!)


----------



## slightlymad

Why would we tell you? Is not watching you figure it out more fun?


----------



## TwistedDementia

don't you like the teasing?


----------



## scareme

Have you figured it out yet?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Wasn't I asking for others?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The In Laws? LOL


----------



## Fangs

Isn't teasing half the fun?

Do you think I like being teased?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you asking or telling?


----------



## Fangs

What do you think?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are we starting this again?


----------



## Fangs

What props are you working on?


----------



## TwistedDementia

would you believe a bunch?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that more then a gob?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is a gob like a heaping helping?


----------



## Fangs

So are you saying you have a lot to make?


----------



## scareme

Are you making enough to share?


----------



## Spooklights

Is someone giving away props?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey, wait...Where's the line?


----------



## scareme

Isn't it at your place?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

my place?


----------



## TwistedDementia

who's place?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well there is no place like that place around this place, so this must be the place, I guess?


----------



## Fangs

Are you sure about that?


----------



## slightlymad

Why wouldnt we be sure?


----------



## scareme

Can we be sure about anything?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you think it's a sure thing?


----------



## TwistedDementia

what is a sure thing anyway?


----------



## slimy

If you drink enough, aren't YOU a sure thing?


----------



## scareme

When is enough, when you are drinking?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you drinking or chugging?


----------



## TwistedDementia

should we all be drinking?


----------



## BooGirl666

You mean we haven't started yet?


----------



## slimy

Are we kicking TD out of the club for not drinking?


----------



## Spooklights

Isn't he the designated driver?


----------



## Fangs

You don't think Twisted would drink?


----------



## scareme

Then who's driving?


----------



## slimy

Where are we going to drive to?


----------



## BooGirl666

Is it some place scary?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who has the map?


----------



## scareme

When do we leave?


----------



## Lilly

morning,afternoon, or night?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Are we renting an RV?


----------



## TwistedDementia

how about a bus?


----------



## morgan8586

How about a unicycle?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Does it have a seat?


----------



## morgan8586

A seat for two?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Wouldn't that be too close for comfort?


----------



## slightlymad

Are you confident? Are you SURE?


----------



## slimy

Do you really think all of us would fit on a unicycle built for two?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I ride on Morgan's shoulders?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could you turn corners by pulling his ears?


----------



## Ghostess

Should I wear the spurs too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would they make the ride faster?


----------



## Ghostess

Would it make it more fun?


----------



## slimy

Can I set next to Ghostess' spurs?


----------



## Ghostess

Did I mention they are just a bunch of sandspurs stuck to my socks?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Where are we all going to fit again?


----------



## Ghostess

Can we all fit in FE's pockets?


----------



## TwistedDementia

How deep do they go?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You all can jump into my pockets, but you do remember that I don't wear underwear, right?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can we wear a bio suit?


----------



## scareme

Would you wear a swimming suit?


----------



## TwistedDementia

NOOOO! Can we wear a suit of armor?


----------



## scareme

Can you swim in that?


----------



## TwistedDementia

how deeps the water?


----------



## scareme

Over my head?


----------



## TwistedDementia

how tall are you?


----------



## scareme

Are you implying I'm short?


----------



## TwistedDementia

would i ever do that?


----------



## scareme

What wouldn't you do?


----------



## TwistedDementia

is that an implacation?


----------



## scareme

Would you know one if you heard one?


----------



## TwistedDementia

have you ever met a soul that didn't?


----------



## scareme

Is the soul without a body?


----------



## TwistedDementia

isn't all souls game?


----------



## scareme

Would that be like a ghost?


----------



## TwistedDementia

aren't they the same?


----------



## scareme

Do you think so?


----------



## TwistedDementia

do you think i think so?


----------



## scareme

Are you asking me what I think you're asking me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

do you think i know what your thinking i'm trying to ask you?


----------



## scareme

Are you sure?


----------



## TwistedDementia

am I ever sure?


----------



## scareme

How often do you ask yourself that question?


----------



## TwistedDementia

don't you know I'm _TWISTED_?


----------



## scareme

Do you get mixed up and think you're in the word acc. game and you're really in the Wal mart game?


----------



## TwistedDementia

i would think you know the answer to that, can i blame my kids for that?


----------



## scareme

Now that my kids have grown, can I still blame them?


----------



## TwistedDementia

cant we always blame them?


----------



## scareme

Don't they always blame us?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are they ever going to stop?


----------



## scareme

What could stop them?


----------



## TwistedDementia

could duck tape be a start?


----------



## scareme

How did you come up with such a good idea?


----------



## TwistedDementia

didn't i read it in a how to here?


----------



## scareme

Don't we get some of the best ideas from people on the forum?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Yes, and i hope we get more, don't you?


----------



## scareme

Aren't we always on the look out?


----------



## TwistedDementia

will we ever quit?


----------



## scareme

Who's almost a post whore?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can you see me looking around? HEHE


----------



## scareme

Isn't that called spying?


----------



## TwistedDementia

no... isn't called browsing?


----------



## scareme

I thought it was peeping, is it legal?


----------



## TwistedDementia

not here, is it legal in other countries?


----------



## scareme

Where do you plan on going?


----------



## TwistedDementia

where can I go for $2.00?


----------



## scareme

Is that all you could raise?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can I start a travel fund?


----------



## Death's Door

do you have a piggy bank?


----------



## TwistedDementia

is a cut 2 liter bottle ok?


----------



## Death's Door

I guess so. Are you going for the 1,000 posts TD?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are you guy's on to me?


----------



## Death's Door

What do you think you future post whore?


----------



## TwistedDementia

would you believe "I could do this all day"?


----------



## scareme

Where have I heard that before?


----------



## TwistedDementia

UUMMMM, geterdone... maybe?


----------



## slightlymad

Your not done yet are you?


----------



## Ghostess

Did he git 'r done?


----------



## slimy

Is TD through posting, since he hit 1,000?


----------



## Ghostess

HAs he used us to gain post whore status then dumped us for Cheetos and Root Beer?


----------



## slimy

Who was holding the Cheetos and Root Beer?!?!?!?!?


----------



## TwistedDementia

HA! I'll never be done... can you believe, the task now, is to shut me up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can it be done?


----------



## Ghostess

Should it be done?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is there a rule that says so?


----------



## Ghostess

Aren't rules meant to be broken?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you the "bad girl" here?


----------



## slimy

Are you the only person here that didn't know that?


----------



## Ghostess

Can you believe that??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can it be true?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can it be false?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I had to vote, where do you think my dollars would go?


----------



## BooGirl666

Is that why you want panties?


----------



## slightlymad

You mean he hasnt gotten them yet?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Didn't FE already have a complete set of Granny Panties?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey, where are my friends on this one? LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

Aren't we all your friends?


----------



## scareme

Where are you looking for your friends?


----------



## TwistedDementia

how do you qualify friend?


----------



## slimy

Isn't the going rate for friends only three pair of underwear?


----------



## Ghostess

IN that case, shouldn't FE have NO friends since he doesn't have any underwear?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And you came across this information, how? lol


----------



## Ghostess

Didn't YOU state you don't have underwear?


----------



## Death's Door

Should we all pitch in a do a panty raid?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

why raid panties? should we raid the people (who have panties?)


----------



## TwistedDementia

Shouldn't we raid the people with no panties?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

[sickie's dirty mind wanders]


----------



## slimy

Do you think we should do an intervention with Sickie?


----------



## TwistedDementia

should we make him the leader?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What size is sickie looking for?


----------



## TwistedDementia

what is his purpose for them?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want a pair too?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are they still in the package?


----------



## slightlymad

But dont you liked them skunked?


----------



## TwistedDementia

what do you prefer, skunked or soiled? HEHE


----------



## slimy

Are you offering both?


----------



## slightlymad

Which is cheaper skunked or soiled?


----------



## scareme

Is it the cost you're worried about, or the quality?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can I choose the color?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

can you choose the odor?


----------



## TwistedDementia

will I live through the smell to make the choice?


----------



## slightlymad

Does the smell fade during shipping?


----------



## slimy

So, do you want your order to be extra smelly?


----------



## Death's Door

does it come with the charcoal packed inserts for concealing farts?


----------



## slimy

Why in the world would you want to conceal the farts?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can you seal that smell in vacuum pack?


----------



## slightlymad

Will the smell cause the plastic to deteriorate?


----------



## TwistedDementia

will it make the tape loose it's stickyness?


----------



## slightlymad

Will it make the box shrivel?


----------



## Ghostess

Will the delivery person get sick from smelling that?


----------



## slimy

Might the smell turn the delivery person into a zombie?


----------



## slimy

Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## scareme

In this heat?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

is cool the hottest thing?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can cool be bad?


----------



## scareme

Can bad be cool?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is this the 'bad meaning bad' or 'bad meaning good'?


----------



## Ghostess

Does the "cool" mean like "almost cold" or does the "cool" mean "excellent" or "alright"?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can we talk about hot?


----------



## scareme

I don't know, can you talk about hot?


----------



## morgan8586

How do I know if you can talk at all?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Does typing count?


----------



## morgan8586

Do you have to take off your shoes to count?


----------



## scareme

Or how do we know it you're not all talk and no action?


----------



## TwistedDementia

wanna give me a test? LOL


----------



## scareme

Is your pencil sharp?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can you believe i never leave home without it?


----------



## maureenpr

Without what?


----------



## scareme

Shouldn't it be a credit card?


----------



## TwistedDementia

what do you think it is?


----------



## slimy

Are just guessing, or are we putting down money?


----------



## Spooklights

Who's giving away money?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can I have some?


----------



## slimy

Does that line work for you?


----------



## slightlymad

wHOS LINE IS IT ANYHOW?


----------



## Ghostess

Is someone using cheesey lines again?


----------



## slimy

Don't cheesy lines work?


----------



## Ghostess

Do they work on you?


----------



## 1031fan

dont they work on all girls??


----------



## Ghostess

Are all girls really that stupid?


----------



## slightlymad

Does it work on blondes?


----------



## Ghostess

You do know I am blonde, right?


----------



## Death's Door

Are you saying that there is a connection between cheesy lines and blondes?


----------



## Ghostess

Doesn't everyone know it's the bottle blondes that fall for the cheesey lines? (must be all the chemicals...)


----------



## 1031fan

have you ever fallen for cheesy lines ghostess? (btw - WOOT for page 1000)


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe I am too troll like for someone to use those lines on me?


----------



## 1031fan

omg - why would you say something so untrue about yourself?


----------



## Ghostess

Beeeeeeeeeeeecause I'm a troll?

As opposed to a troller...


----------



## Death's Door

No, you can't be a troll because aren't trolls hideous?


----------



## Ghostess

Apparently you've never seen me in the morning?


----------



## slightlymad

Dont you have to be platnum blonde for these things to apply?


----------



## 1031fan

what do you look like in the morning?


----------



## BooGirl666

Do you really wanna see?


----------



## slightlymad

Do you think you can handle me in the morning?


----------



## scareme

Can I handle you anytime?


----------



## slimy

Would you like to handle ME?


----------



## Ghostess

Where do you want to be handled?


----------



## scareme

Will it take two of us to handle him?


----------



## Ghostess

Is he THAT ..... much of an animal?


----------



## scareme

Does he bite?


----------



## Ghostess

Has he had his rabies shots?


----------



## scareme

Will it leave marks?


----------



## slightlymad

But are not the marks just trophies?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Does someone need to be punished?


----------



## slightlymad

Who is doing the punishing?


----------



## TwistedDementia

That's what I would like to know?


----------



## Ghostess

Is TD causing trouble again?


----------



## 1031fan

what sort of punishment would you like TD?


----------



## slimy

Are we airing our dirty laundry?


----------



## 1031fan

do you have a problem with that if we are?


----------



## Ravenscroft

Do you like my dirty laundry?


----------



## 1031fan

how did you get it THAT dirty??


----------



## Ravenscroft

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## Ghostess

Wouldn't we all like to know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We're not atlking about dirty socks are we?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Little ol' ME, startin trouble Ghostess? No way, HEHE!

Can't we all just get a little *DIRTY*?


----------



## 1031fan

if i get dirty, will anyone get dirty with me?


----------



## Ghostess

I'm already dirty, does that count?


----------



## TwistedDementia

how dirty do we need to be?


----------



## 1031fan

theres no limit on how dirty we can get is there?


----------



## TwistedDementia

If thats the case, can i not only be a client but also the president?


----------



## 1031fan

how would you do that if im the dictator?


----------



## TwistedDementia

wouldn't it be a large group of organized renegades?


----------



## Ghostess

So, we'd all be your minions?


----------



## 1031fan

what would the name of our dirty minions be called?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can we call it dirty minions done dirt cheap?


----------



## Ghostess

Do we have to wear uniforms?


----------



## TwistedDementia

wouldn't costum's be better?


----------



## Ghostess

Oh oh oh.. can I be a banshee?


----------



## 1031fan

can i have my cheap head?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are they all going to still be dirty?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you like it dirty?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Don't you know I love it DIRTY!!!!!!!


----------



## 1031fan

is there anything better than having it dirty?!?!


----------



## TwistedDementia

if there is, can you tell me?


----------



## 1031fan

(wow i could really think of some funny **** to say here)

would ghostess know??


----------



## TwistedDementia

Yes, we should keep it clean, or It will be to easy, ya know?


----------



## 1031fan

did i just hear you become a traitor to the clean side TD?


----------



## TwistedDementia

NO WAY! you may have misunderstood me?


----------



## 1031fan

well i dont know...where were you last night at precisely 11:34 when we were having our dirty ritual meeting?


----------



## TwistedDementia

do i need a witness as to where I was?


----------



## Ghostess

Yeah, who's your alibi?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can I say "the clown made me do it"?


----------



## Death's Door

Do you mean Captain Spalding?


----------



## Ghostess

Captain Spalding made him do it???


----------



## scareme

Is Captin Spalding a clown?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Captain Morgan you say, Isn't he whatever you want him to be when you drunk?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt there a little Capt in all of us? (okay so theres alot in me)


----------



## slimy

Has the Captain been here?


----------



## Ravenscroft

You don't know by now?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Isn't everybody doing it?


----------



## slimy

Are YOU everybody?


----------



## slightlymad

Is he somebody?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Doesn't my name say TwistedDementia?


----------



## scareme

Are you asking if I can read?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Will you tell me if I am?


----------



## scareme

Can we talk?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can we use a keyboard instead?


----------



## scareme

How's my spelling?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can it be any worst than mine?


----------



## scareme

Are you tring to make me feel better?


----------



## TwistedDementia

don't you know I misspell all the time?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn'd our teachers turn over in their graves?


----------



## TwistedDementia

if they could only see us now ya know?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe I was taught by nuns?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can you believe so was I untill the 10th grade?


----------



## scareme

Does that not explain alot?


----------



## TwistedDementia

what will the others think???


----------



## scareme

Will they be jealous?


----------



## TwistedDementia

will they through rocks?


----------



## scareme

Where you ever hit by a nun?


----------



## TwistedDementia

YES! A lot, and you?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe just once?


----------



## TwistedDementia

WOW only once, do I have to believe that?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe I cried?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can you believe I never did?


----------



## slightlymad

So you enjoyed it?


----------



## 1031fan

who doesn't enjoy getting hit by nuns?


----------



## Ghostess

Can ya believe I've never had the pleasure of being hit by a nun?


----------



## slimy

So, ghostess, want to dress up like a nun and hit me?


----------



## Ghostess

You're not gonna hit me back are ya?


----------



## 1031fan

what would be the fun of getting hit if you cant hit back?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't that depend on type of paddle being used?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can we use a whip?


----------



## 1031fan

well wouldnt we have to tie them down first with some leather straps?


----------



## TwistedDementia

wouldn't that be only if you don't like it?


----------



## 1031fan

well wouldnt the tying down process be fun for them as well?


----------



## TwistedDementia

you may be right, shall we take a poll?


----------



## 1031fan

official pole: who all would like to be tied down with leather straps and whipped by ghostess??


----------



## Ravenscroft

After Slimy can you hit me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why wait?


----------



## TwistedDementia

is a spanking blindfolded to much to ask for?


----------



## Ghostess

Wait, will I be blindfolded or the person GETTING spanked be blindfolded?

(thinking pinata there...)


----------



## Death's Door

Are you acting naive again Ghostess?


----------



## skeletonowl

Are we getting a little pervy here?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't the talk about nuns last time I looked?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pervy nuns scareme?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ghostess said:


> Wait, will I be blindfolded or the person GETTING spanked be blindfolded?
> 
> (thinking pinata there...)


Wouldn't it be better if the person doing the whipping/spanking is blindfolded?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well TD, is your blindfold on now?


----------



## scareme

Can I borrow someone's blindfold?


----------



## BooGirl666

Does anyone besides TD have a blindfold?


----------



## TwistedDementia

It does it look like I'm the only one, doesn't it?


----------



## Ghostess

Can I use my Survivor Vanuatu buff as a blindfold?


----------



## BooGirl666

You have one of those?


----------



## scareme

If a buff works, why not use it?


----------



## Spookkid

Maybe it's dirty?


----------



## scareme

Are you scared of a little dirt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is belly button lint like dirt?


----------



## scareme

Could you get enough to use it like lint on a prop?


----------



## TwistedDementia

use buff or be buff?


----------



## Ghostess

How about being IN the buff?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

D. have your neighbors called the police again?


----------



## Ghostess

Don't they enjoy my naked moonlight dancing?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Can I watch and enjoy it too?


----------



## Ravenscroft

Shouldn't they be calling for a photographer instead of the police?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I know I'm going to get it for this but...

can we have a 'BUFF BALL' with mostly ladies?


----------



## scareme

Why not the men too?


----------



## TwistedDementia

didn't youknow that I just meant more woman to men ratio?


----------



## scareme

Isn't there more men on the forum than women?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I seem to recall talking to an awfullot of ladies here?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do I really need to see some of you in the buff?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yes?


----------



## scareme

Have you got a weak stomach?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Have you got a stomach all week?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Don't you dance in the buff with... I mean, on a full moon?


----------



## BooGirl666

Are you having a party again TD?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Don't I always?


----------



## BooGirl666

Woo Hoo I'm invited right?


----------



## TwistedDementia

don't you know your always invited?


----------



## BooGirl666

Did I ever tell you, YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Did I ever tell you , YOU ROLL!!


----------



## BooGirl666

You following me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are you giving me permision? LOL


----------



## BooGirl666

Do you really need to ask for permission?


----------



## TwistedDementia

well... did you know it really didn't matter what the answer was? HEHE


----------



## BooGirl666

Did you really think I wasn't thinking that?


----------



## TwistedDementia

did you think that i was thinking you were not thinking that?


----------



## BooGirl666

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I would never do that... would I?


----------



## Ghostess

Do you expect us to actually BELIEVE that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think because he's from MI, it's all truth?


----------



## Ghostess

Are you trying to say that all MI men are truthful?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it's written, isn't it true?


----------



## Ghostess

Then according to your logic, if I write that I am rich, thin, smart and hot, it MUST be true?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I don't see any problems with that, do you?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe not in the bizarro world in which you reside, but the real world???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yours and mine are not the same???


----------



## TwistedDementia

Doesn't everyone have thier own world?


----------



## Death's Door

Isn't that also called our own "happy place"?


----------



## scareme

Can I come to your happy place too?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Who wants to play with my happy place?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do you really want an answer to that?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Who's going to be doing the answering?


----------



## slightlymad

Will the answers be corrrect?


----------



## Ghostess

Is this a test?


----------



## Death's Door

Is this test from the Emergency Broadcast System?


----------



## slimy

If it was, wouldn't we all be advised where to turn for further information?


----------



## slightlymad

But are we not already tuned to the right place?


----------



## slimy

Should we not tune in, turn on, and drop out?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Keep on truckin?


----------



## scareme

With the price of gas, you want to go trucking?


----------



## Spooklights

What happens when we can't afford to drive to work?


----------



## slimy

Should we then become street walkers?


----------



## slightlymad

Can I ride my skateboard to work.


----------



## Death's Door

Can I thumb a ride?


----------



## slimy

Wouldn't it be easier to get a ride if you show some leg?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Right or Left leg?


----------



## skeletonowl

Why not both?


----------



## Death's Door

Are your legs sexy enough to show?


----------



## scareme

Who are you showing them to?


----------



## slimy

What if we showed severed legs?

Would we still get a ride?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Fresh or rotted?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

or mummified?


----------



## slimy

Wouldn't rotted attract too many flies?


----------



## BooGirl666

Who cares about the flies feelings?


----------



## Spookkid

What if i did?


----------



## TwistedDementia

what if she doesn't show you?


----------



## Spookkid

Then wouldn't I leave?


----------



## TwistedDementia

isn't that up to you?


----------



## Spookkid

Who would it be up to, you?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are you asking or telling?


----------



## Spookkid

Isn't this the questions game?


----------



## TwistedDementia

aren't I asking?


----------



## Spookkid

Are you?


----------



## TwistedDementia

aren't I what?


----------



## Spookkid

Don't you know?


----------



## TwistedDementia

don't you think I know?


----------



## Spookkid

Don't you think that I know that I think that you might know?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Don't you think that I know that you think that I think I absolutely know?


----------



## Spookkid

What?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you giving up?


----------



## slimy

Did you win?


----------



## gypsichic

is it raining at your place?


----------



## scareme

When will the rain stop?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is rain bad or good?


----------



## Spookkid

Do you like getting wet?


----------



## slightlymad

Doesnt everyone?


----------



## Samhain

Are you serious?


----------



## scareme

Are you kidding?


----------



## Spooklights

Who are we kidding?


----------



## TwistedDementia

How do you answer that?


----------



## scareme

With a lie?


----------



## Lilly

Do you cross your fingers when you lie?


----------



## scareme

Do you cross your legs when you lie?


----------



## slightlymad

Do you cross your toes as well?


----------



## TwistedDementia

How often are you lying?


----------



## scareme

If I told you, would you believe me?


----------



## slimy

Would your legs be crossed while you are telling me?


----------



## scareme

Would your fingers be crossed while you were asking?


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt it just be easier to believe?


----------



## Beepem

believe what?


----------



## Lilly

believe you me..do I ?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I do, believe me you?


----------



## slightlymad

Believe. Whats in a belief?


----------



## TwistedDementia

well I heard it's _NASTY!_ Didn't you?


----------



## slimy

Why do we always have to go back to "nasty" on this thread?


----------



## Death's Door

Who's got the "nasty" on this forum?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't look at me, but didn't you say it first?


----------



## TwistedDementia

nasty as in scary, gross... what are you thinking?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does your underwear count?


----------



## TwistedDementia

doesn't it always?


----------



## scareme

Can you count clean underware?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the count wears underwear?


----------



## slightlymad

Was not the underwear pre skunked?


----------



## slimy

So then, is there ANY clean underwear for the Count to count?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

or at least flaunt?


----------



## slightlymad

Is the underwear used in the haunt?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is the underwear haunted?


----------



## slimy

Did you see the pics?


----------



## TwistedDementia

didn't you know I was too scared and had my eyes closed?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Will this help?


----------



## BooGirl666

Ain't that sexy?


----------



## TwistedDementia

an I supposed to have good thought's now?


----------



## scareme

What can I say after seeing that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you model a pair..or two?


----------



## TwistedDementia

who will be the judges?


----------



## slimy

Are you sure you're bringing sexy back?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

your sexy is in your back?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sickie Ickie said:


> your sexy is in your back?


It is therapy or your razor not working?


----------



## TwistedDementia

slimy said:


> Are you sure you're bringing sexy back?


Slimy... in my best singing voice "the other haunters won't know how to act"!!
You know what I mean?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I still need to get a new safety razor, remember Jeff? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you think a comb would be safer? LOL

And I do remember! A frightening image has been impressioned into my brain!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL Think next year I should go all out and not so simple?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You mean like brushin' your teeth and combing your hair?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Naaah That would be too much work! heh I was thinking more of tying my shoes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And maybe wearing pants, it would be most appreciated!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My mojo has to breathe! Besides, if you could wear that brasseire and dance around in thatboa and high heels in the fashion show, I get to play, too! LOL


----------



## skeletonowl

Are you guys gonna quit the talk and post questions?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did it appear that we got off track?


----------



## slimy

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did it look like we needed adult supervision?


----------



## slimy

Does anybody know where we could get some adults?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought I saw someone dressed as a responsible adult around here, haven't you seen them?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I haven't been here a long time but I havn't seen any. WAIT! Did you see that?


----------



## Death's Door

You're not talking about those three who are posted in the rare photos section, are ya?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I think you can read mind's DW, can you?


----------



## Death's Door

Do ya think it's from hanging around this place?


----------



## TwistedDementia

You know we were this way well before we came here... ya know what I mean?


----------



## scareme

What do you mean?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Am I making a statement?


----------



## scareme

Wearing that?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

should I wear nothing?


----------



## Fangs

Do you feel more free wearing nothing?  LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

Do you feel in bondage when dressed?


----------



## slimy

Are we going to go there again?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Haven't we been there all along?


----------



## scareme

Can I come too?


----------



## Fangs

Sure! :devil: Why not?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Who's all going?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Am I on the list?


----------



## slimy

What makes you think we wouldn't include you?


----------



## TwistedDementia

How about little ol' me?


----------



## slimy

Are you asking if we think you are little, or that you are old?


----------



## scareme

What if he's neither?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I think someone's on to me.. could it be scareme?


----------



## slimy

What if it isn't?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I name names?


----------



## Lilly

What's in a name really?


----------



## scareme

What's your name?


----------



## slimy

Have you been drinking again?


----------



## slightlymad

You mean we stopped drinking?


----------



## Lilly

stopping to drink, where?


----------



## slimy

How come I wasn't invited?


----------



## scareme

Would you be able to come?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Drinking to shop?


----------



## slightlymad

Do not all men need a drink to shop?


----------



## slimy

So, are we going shopping, or are we going drinking?


----------



## slightlymad

Cant we do both?


----------



## Lilly

Who's driving?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can I not drive?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you be trusted?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Yes... well... But I still don't want to drive so who's driving?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could I do it in the buff?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

what color you paint yourself is no concern to me, right?


----------



## TwistedDementia

are you tough enough to be in the buff?


----------



## slightlymad

Are you tough enough to see him in the buff?


----------



## morgan8586

Is anyone tough enough for that?


----------



## scareme

Shall we take a vote?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would there be a tie breaker?


----------



## scareme

Are you wearing a tie, and is it broken?


----------



## slimy

Why must we always play on words?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't you start that first?


----------



## Spookkid

What if he did?


----------



## morgan8586

Is that a problem?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's pointing fingers?


----------



## slightlymad

Are not we all guilty sinners?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are you judging us?


----------



## slimy

Isn't Judge Judy the only one that can judge us?


----------



## Death's Door

What crime have you committed?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Did We commit a crime?


----------



## slightlymad

Should we be commited?


----------



## TwistedDementia

CAN we be commited?


----------



## scareme

Who's willing to commit to anything around here?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can I be the first to commit to not commiting?


----------



## slightlymad

But would that not be a commitment?


----------



## slimy

Why are you people confusing me?


----------



## Death's Door

Slimy, are we running circles around you today?


----------



## slightlymad

Is slimy seeing circles?


----------



## Death's Door

Are they crop circles?


----------



## slightlymad

Are they skull shaped crop circles?


----------



## scareme

Who shaped them like skulls?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Are they human skull shapped?


----------



## slimy

What type of skull would you like them to be shaped like?


----------



## TwistedDementia

What are my options?


----------



## slimy

Would you like human or non-human?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Why do you ask?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where's my cat?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can I choose from all creatures, human and not?


----------



## slimy

Why are accusing me of doing something with your cat?


----------



## slightlymad

Is that where we got the chinese food from/


----------



## scareme

Did you eat without me?


----------



## slimy

Are you still hungry?


----------



## Lilly

No, are you?


----------



## scareme

Yes, I'm hungry, what are you offering?


----------



## slimy

What would you like?


----------



## TwistedDementia

what can you cook?


----------



## slimy

Why does it have to be cooked?


----------



## slimy

Can it be raw?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Aren't you giving the option's?


----------



## slightlymad

How about steak tar tar?


----------



## TwistedDementia

How about liver on a stick? YUKKK!


----------



## Death's Door

How about hot wings and beer?


----------



## TwistedDementia

When can we come over Da Weiner?


----------



## Death's Door

Love to have you guys over. Because of the 90 degree weather, should we have a pool party?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Can we all get wet?


----------



## Death's Door

I think the pool can hold everyone. Who's bringing the beer?


----------



## scareme

What kind do you want?


----------



## TwistedDementia

How much do we need?


----------



## slightlymad

How much would be to much and would it be enough?


----------



## scareme

Is there ever enough?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is there ever too much?


----------



## slimy

So, who's bringing what?


----------



## TwistedDementia

where's the party again?


----------



## slightlymad

Who driving?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

who's ridiing?


----------



## Lagrousome

Who's flying on her broomstick????


----------



## Death's Door

Should I set up special parking for the broomstick?


----------



## Ghostess

Can you make room for my vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Death's Door

For you Ghostess, anything! Are you planning to vacuum my house?


----------



## BooGirl666

Are you wanting her to wear the maid costume too?


----------



## Ghostess

You want black fishnet or white fishnet stockings?


----------



## slightlymad

Black definitly black


----------



## Death's Door

Hey SM are you planning to wear black fishnets too?


----------



## slimy

Since slightly didn't ask a question, should we FORCE him to wear the fishnets?


----------



## BooGirl666

Where did I hide the duct tape?


----------



## pyro

whats the duct tape for?


----------



## BooGirl666

You mean you don't know?


----------



## Fangs

Will someone be taking pics of SM in black fishnets and duct tape?  (PLEASE!!!)


----------



## slimy

Can we get Teary to video it?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Who's doing video?


----------



## slightlymad

Can I wait until the Boa shows up?


----------



## slimy

If they bring the duct tape, do you have an option?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can we eliminate the options?


----------



## slightlymad

Who needs ducttape?


----------



## Death's Door

What are we using the ducttape on?


----------



## TwistedDementia

who are we using the ducttape on?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever used ducttape for that before?


----------



## TwistedDementia

did it leave a rash?


----------



## Fangs

Anyone have any tips for using crutches?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can the tips be bad?


----------



## Spooklights

Aren't tips when you're on crutches always bad?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Wouldn't that depend on the person?


----------



## slightlymad

You mean you dont have a wheelchair?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Would you believe I do?


----------



## scareme

Do we belive anything you say?


----------



## TwistedDementia

did you just ask that?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Out loud?


----------



## TwistedDementia

in a room?


----------



## slightlymad

Did anyone actually hear it?


----------



## slimy

If a tree falls in the woods, and no one is around to hear it, does it still make noise?


----------



## TwistedDementia

YES. Doesn't it make a noise for the other animals and trees?


----------



## slightlymad

But are they listening?


----------



## TwistedDementia

How can we tell?


----------



## BooGirl666

Can we throw rocks at them if they arent?


----------



## slimy

Can we just throw rocks anyway?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever been hit by a rock?


----------



## slimy

Have you ever been hit by Rock n Roll?


----------



## scareme

Can you dance to rock and roll?


----------



## slimy

Are you paying me to dance?


----------



## slimy

Do you want clothes on or off?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wouldn't "OFF" on your clothes keep the skeeters away?


----------



## turtle2778

doesnt it work better on the skin?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Does it work at all?


----------



## slightlymad

Isnt skin so soft better?


----------



## slimy

Do you work for Avon?


----------



## scareme

Will you be wearing Avon while you dance?


----------



## slimy

How much money do you have?


----------



## scareme

Are singles good enough?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can I use Mexican pesos?


----------



## slightlymad

Will pesos jingle in my drawers?


----------



## slimy

Are you trying to muscle in on my situation?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you put pesos in your underwear?


----------



## slightlymad

Doesnt everyone?


----------



## scareme

Why not?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is this a new fashion trend?


----------



## Spookkid

Could it?


----------



## scareme

Wuold you wear it?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Would it be too much noise?


----------



## slimy

How come nobody told me about it?


----------



## slimy

Why am I always the last to know?


----------



## TwistedDementia

yeah! y r u the last 2 know?


----------



## Spookkid

Wouldn't it be weird?


----------



## scareme

What passes for weird on this forum?


----------



## Lilly

What doesn't pass for weird on this forum?


----------



## slightlymad

Wouldnt the average family be weird to us?


----------



## slimy

Is that a purely rhetorical question?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Why is it I always answer a rhetorical question?


----------



## The Mortician

What if there were no such thing as a rhetorical question?


----------



## Lilly

What if there was no What if?


----------



## slimy

What if they took all of your meds away?


----------



## BooGirl666

Can I have them?


----------



## slimy

Are you sharing?


----------



## slimy

Or are you holding?


----------



## BooGirl666

Can't I be both?


----------



## The Mortician

Are you schizophrenic?


----------



## BooGirl666

What does that mean?


----------



## slimy

Could only one of my personalities be schizo?


----------



## The Mortician

How many do you have now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's keeping count?


----------



## turtle2778

Arent you??


----------



## TwistedDementia

Who can count?


----------



## Fangs

Didn't you know Count Von Count can count?


----------



## scareme

But can we count on the Count?


----------



## slimy

Didn't we do this one already?


----------



## Fangs

Does someone not like to Count with the Count?


----------



## slightlymad

Couldnt we count the count out?


----------



## slimy

Can we count the Count in?


----------



## scareme

How many are counting on us?


----------



## BooGirl666

Whats with all the counting?


----------



## scareme

How did I get lost?


----------



## The Mortician

Did you take a wrong turn at Albuquerque?


----------



## Lilly

Maybe, did he take the route 666 exit?


----------



## slimy

So, have we been to Hell and back?


----------



## slightlymad

we were not evicted?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I thought you told me we were just asked kindly to leave?


----------



## TwistedDementia

can we go back?


----------



## Death's Door

Would a bribe work?


----------



## The Mortician

How much are we talking about?


----------



## slimy

Who's got money?


----------



## BooGirl666

Who's got the car?


----------



## slimy

Who's bringing the beer?


----------



## Lilly

More Important ..Who's got the cash for the beer?


----------



## PerfessorEvil

How much cash?


----------



## Spooklights

Doesn't that depend on how much beer?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Cant you make the beer?


----------



## slimy

Are you that talented?


----------



## Lilly

Who's making the beer?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Does the beer have to be good if I make it?


----------



## BooGirl666

Wouldnt you rather have a jack n coke?


----------



## slimy

Who's bringing the coke?


----------



## slightlymad

Who's brining Jack?


----------



## The Mortician

Did Ed Gein brine Jack?


----------



## slimy

How am I supposed to answer that?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

With words?


----------



## slightlymad

With sign language?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

signafore?


----------



## slimy

What has Ickie been drinking today?


----------



## slightlymad

He must not have the kids to keep him straight.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Was that a question?


----------



## The Mortician

slightlymad said:


> He must not have the kids to keep him straight?


Is that better?


----------



## The Mortician

I'm Ron Burgundy?


----------



## slimy

Was the Mortician sneaking in to Sickie's bottle?


----------



## slightlymad

(Can I have an editor? please)

Does Sickies bottle have a nipple for two?


----------



## slimy

* Dirty joke avoided in three...................
...............................two......................
................................one......................*


Would you expect anything less from Sickie?


----------



## slightlymad

Perfect set up gone to waste.

Would Sickie let me down?


----------



## slimy

Did I just let you down?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Did you know you can try again slimy?


----------



## slightlymad

Are we not all about second chances?


----------



## slimy

What if we used up our second chances as well as our nine lives?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Wouldn't you be a zombie at that point?


----------



## slightlymad

Is not being a zombie a second chance?


----------



## The Mortician

Does this look like much of a second chance to you?


----------



## The Mortician

Is that a toga?


----------



## slimy

Can I be the toga wearing zombie?


----------



## The Mortician

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## BooGirl666

And that means what?


----------



## slimy

Didn't you read Shakespeare ?


----------



## BooGirl666

Who reads shakespeare?


----------



## Lilly

William isn't it?


----------



## Spooklights

Don't some people think Francis Bacon wrote Shakespeare's plays?


----------



## BooGirl666

Are we done talking about Shakespeare yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you mention .....pudding?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Chocolate or vanilla pudding?


----------



## BooGirl666

What bout both mixed?


----------



## slimy

Did Shakespeare like pudding? ( sorry, BG, had to do it)


----------



## BooGirl666

Was pudding invented around then? p Slimy)


----------



## slimy

What do you think they used in it's place?


----------



## turtle2778

Do you REALLY want to know???


----------



## slimy

You think I was interested in your guess?


----------



## slimy

So, did I TOTALLY kill this thread?


----------



## turtle2778

Could you ever really kill this thread??


----------



## slimy

Are you threatening me?


----------



## slightlymad

Do you feel threatened?


----------



## turtle2778

Should he feel threatened?


----------



## slimy

Is it me that is threatening you?


----------



## The Mortician

Does it depend on what the meaning of the word 'is' is?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's pointing fingers?


----------



## slimy

Where is FE's fingers?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do you really want to know where his fingers have been?


----------



## Ghostess

Aren't they on his hands?


----------



## slightlymad

Is it where they are or where have they been that worries you?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

How do you know where they've been?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Can you smell them and figure it out?


----------



## Ghostess

How about YOU smell them?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If they smell REAL BAD, will I toss my cookies?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are cookies meant to be tossed?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

I thought they were meant to be dunked, was I wrong?


----------



## Death's Door

Got milk for those cookies?


----------



## slimy

Can you dunk cookies in beer?


----------



## Spooklights

Why do I want crumbs in my beer?


----------



## Adam I

Does Beer have fiber?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Will fiber solve life's mysteries?


----------



## MacabreManor

Do any of life's mysteries involve toilets?


----------



## slimy

Is that life's mysteries or life's realities?


----------



## turtle2778

Arent they one in the same?


----------



## slimy

What have you been smokng?


----------



## TwistedDementia

slimy said:


> What have you been smokng?


And is it coming out in the toilet?


----------



## Death's Door

Are you mixing chemicals in the toilets again?


----------



## Adam I

Is it lunch?


----------



## Nightwing

Or your next prop?


----------



## slimy

Are you going to make a prop with that?

Or are you going to eat it?


----------



## Death's Door

Are you gonna need a doggie bag for the rest?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Or are you just gonna bury it.


----------



## Adam I

Are you giving it away?


----------



## slimy

How much you gonna give me for it?


----------



## Ghostess

How much what?


----------



## Adam I

Do you take Visa?


----------



## Fangs

Who's selling what? :devil: hehehehe


----------



## slimy

Doesn't that depend on whose got the money?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can I put this on your Bloomingdale's Card?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it something you can wear in public??


----------



## Adam I

Is it pubic knowledge?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is anyone scared besides me?


----------



## slimy

What exactly does Adam I know about FE's PUBIC knowledge?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What did I walk in on?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think I would be the 1st to tell?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Aren't you always?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does over 8000 posts give it away??


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Do you know that make you the biggest whore here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this look like a "whore" to you???









It does...that's 'cause it's not me!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

does a creepy genie look like a whore?


----------



## Adam I

Does it sound like I know???


----------



## slimy

How did I miss johnny thunder playing our game with us?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Where's Johnny Thunder been?


----------



## slimy

Was he hiding under a rock??


----------



## Lilly

Has he been brewing up a storm?


----------



## slimy

Was he brewing up some beer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think he could use some help drinking his beer?


----------



## slimy

Why do you think I asked?


----------



## scareme

Are you thirsty?


----------



## Adam I

Can he thirst for beer ever be quenched?


----------



## slimy

Since adam I left off the "t" in his post, can we assume he's already had enough beer?


----------



## Spooklights

How much beer would be enough?


----------



## Adam I

Is a typo a sign of to much beer? I don't think so but, I'm drinking 7&7 now.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is it legal to operate a computer under the influence?


----------



## slimy

Since when did we start worrying about legalities?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

I don't think we ever did, did we?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Did we just start something?


----------



## Adam I

Do I get a vote?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who needs to be counted?


----------



## slimy

Should we elect Adam?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is he in the running?


----------



## slimy

If he is running, should we trip him?


----------



## Adam I

Can someone pass me another drink?


----------



## BobC

What Will Ya Like?


----------



## Adam I

What's available?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is it leagl to drink and run?


----------



## slimy

Isn't the punishment a slap on the wrist?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Did someone slap Adam silly?


----------



## Adam I

Does anyone else see these questions as silly?


----------



## slimy

Didn't you just get slapped?


----------



## Adam I

Is anyone ready for halloween?


----------



## Ghostess

You're kidding, RIGHT?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you believe that I am?


----------



## ScareShack

would u belive im not?


----------



## slimy

Would you believe that I'm not ready for LAST year's haunt?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Would you believe they're talking about where to set up the Christmas Shoppe at work?


----------



## Big Howlin

why would anybody do that?


----------



## Spooklights

Why not a Halloween Shoppe?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Halloween isnt "upscale" enough for them.

Do you ever wish for enough money for a year round haunt?


----------



## Big Howlin

Do I?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

where would the perfect place be to run a haunt?


----------



## slimy

How's my front yard sound?


----------



## Adam I

Where can it be now?


----------



## Big Howlin

Does Hell sound like a good place?


----------



## slimy

Are you familiar with my front yard?


----------



## Big Howlin

Could I be in it watching you right now?


----------



## Adam I

Are you standing next to my black cat ?


----------



## Big Howlin

Is that you putting on a lacey bra?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you peeking in my window??


----------



## slimy

Dammit, cheetahhowling, are you at the wrong house again?


----------



## Death's Door

Can't Big Howl find his way home?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't he just getting side tracked by peeping into everyones window?


----------



## slimy

Do you think he will need therapy after peeping in FE's window?


----------



## Big Howlin

Would it creep you out to know Ive peeped in all your windows?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not really, though, you know that's just my little opinion?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

THAT would explain the nose prints on the window.Now are you coming back to wipe them off?


----------



## Big Howlin

Would it creep you out if I told you they're not 'nose' prints?


----------



## Ghostess

Are they "snout" prints then?


----------



## slimy

Has this thread REALLY been dead for three days??


----------



## Big Howlin

Whats going on here and Ghostess are you calling me a piggy?


----------



## slimy

Are you denying it?


----------



## AzKittie74

was it not your snout?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Oink?*


----------



## slimy

Do you think the rest of us speak pig?


----------



## Big Howlin

Did you think theres only one around here?


----------



## slightlymad

Why would it not be a pack in the pen?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pigs travel in packs?


----------



## Big Howlin

_They do here, dont they?_


----------



## Adam I

Why does the mail come late when you are waiting for a pachage?


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

Isn't that like a watched pot never boils?


----------



## slimy

Am I going to avoid the unavoidable 'pot' joke?


----------



## Adam I

Can you stop yourself?


----------



## Big Howlin

Can you tell the unavoidable 'pot' joke now please?


----------



## Spooklights

Is the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## slimy

Now, do you want me to tell the 'pot' joke or the 'black' joke?


----------



## Adam I

Do you know any other jokes?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I know a joke about a nun,the Vienna Boys Choir and the Rose Parade,will that do?


----------



## Spooklights

Don't you know any Halloween jokes?


----------



## slimy

Did you hear the one about a vampire that walked into a blood bank?


----------



## Adam I

No, can you tell us?


----------



## TommaHawk

Did he make a deposit or withdrawal?


----------



## slimy

Are you old enough to hear the punchline?


----------



## AzKittie74

would you tell me if I wasn't?


----------



## slimy

Did you provide a fake ID?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Are'nt you to old for a fake ID?


----------



## TearyThunder

How old is too old?


----------



## Spooklights

Old enough to know better?


----------



## slimy

Old enough to not care?


----------



## Adam I

Just old ?


----------



## Spooklights

Who said we had to be old?


----------



## AzKittie74

would you want to be 18 again?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I dont remember 18,do you?


----------



## Adam I

Yes, Do you want to make those mistakes again?


----------



## Spooklights

Do I have to even think about it?


----------



## slimy

Why am I still making those mistakes today?


----------



## AzKittie74

Will we ever stop making those mistakes?


----------



## scareme

Do you ever feel like a mistake just waiting to happen?


----------



## Adam I

Should I be happy with the good mistakes?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do you feel like a mistake is happenning?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

doesn't anybody learn from their mistakes?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Don't some people come from a night of only one mistake?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

come from a night of only one mistake?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

did you know the name of the person you woke up next to?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

um...did you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

was that YOU?!?


----------



## AzKittie74

Don't you remember me ??!! hehehe


----------



## slimy

Aren't you glad is wasn't me?


----------



## Fangs

Now why would you ask that?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Too embarrassed to admit to anything?


----------



## AzKittie74

Can you admit to what you don't remember?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

or is it selective amnesia?


----------



## Adam I

Do we want to remember?


----------



## Death's Door

Is it something you just want to block out?


----------



## Adam I

If there was wouldn't I remember?


----------



## AzKittie74

would you want to be reminded?


----------



## Adam I

Can I pled a fifth?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do I look like a judge?


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Have you?


----------



## AzKittie74

Haven't I?


----------



## Mist

Should I?


----------



## Adam I

Do we counting pumkins before they are picked?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was that phrased in the proper form of a question?


----------



## Adam I

Are we counting pumkins before their picked?


----------



## Adam I

Are you happy now?


----------



## Spooklights

What if I want to be scary instead?


----------



## scareme

Would you scare me?


----------



## AzKittie74

would you like to be scared?


----------



## turtle2778

Doesnt everyone LIKE to be scared??


----------



## Adam I

Do you feel the time slipping away?


----------



## scareme

How can we slow time down?


----------



## Spooklights

Is that physics or quantum mechanics?


----------



## scareme

Would you settle for just a stressed out mom?


----------



## Adam I

Does a witch stir a cauldron clockwise?


----------



## turtle2778

Does it upset your stomach if she doesnt?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does it give her corpse tunnel?


----------



## turtle2778

Does that hurt a witch?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Which witch?


----------



## scareme

Are you calling me a witch? Cause you'd be right.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Are you the witch? Or she the witch? Which witch is it?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Spooklights

Which witch is which?


----------



## Adam I

Why which witch?


----------



## scareme

Why not?


----------



## Ghoul Friday

What was the question?


----------



## Big Howlin

Are you asking me?


----------



## turtle2778

was i supposed to be asking you?


----------



## Spooklights

Who are we asking, if we're not asking you?


----------



## scareme

Is this one I should know?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont you know them all??


----------



## Adam I

Are you going to be on "Are you smarter than a fifth grader?"?


----------



## scareme

Did I get through fifth grade?


----------



## Adam I

Do I have to try again?


----------



## turtle2778

Do you WANT to try again?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do you still like 5th grade gals?


----------



## Adam I

Will You be ready in eleven days?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm trying my best, aren't you?


----------



## Adam I

Should our goal be to finish current projects? Mine is!


----------



## Spooklights

Won't they be next year's projects if they're not finished this year?


----------



## Adam I

How could I miss the obvious?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you need to dust for prints next?


----------



## scareme

Was a crime comitted?


----------



## Adam I

Where?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't it there?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does anyone care?


----------



## turtle2778

Dont you care?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Should I?


----------



## Adam I

Could you?


----------



## NickG

could I what?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

could you dance for your supper?


----------



## Adam I

When is supper?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is it ready yet?


----------



## Death's Door

Is it delivery or DiGorno?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Live or memorex?


----------



## Adam I

Real or wax?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it make a difference?


----------



## Spooklights

What kind of difference?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Why does it need to make a difference?*


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is this thread really 1075 pages long?


----------



## kerryike

Does it really matter?


----------



## Adam I

Is computer data matter?


----------



## scareme

Does size matter?


----------



## Spooklights

What size are we talking about?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Inches or centimeters?


----------



## Adam I

Gallons or Liters?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does a gallon of sand weigh more than a gallon of milk?


----------



## Adam I

Is the measure by volume?


----------



## scareme

Why does my brain hurt when I try to think?


----------



## Adam I

Why think?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's thinking?


----------



## Adam I

Do we get payed to think?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

When you think do you get overtaxed?


----------



## Spooklights

Is thinking taxed now?


----------



## AzKittie74

would you be surprised?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

does anything surprise us anymore?


----------



## scareme

Didn't you suprise us last week?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is sickie wearing men's underwear instead of his granny panties?


----------



## gypsichic

aren't those your granny panties?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You mean the ones you sent me?


----------



## gypsichic

you mean the ones that match your feather boa?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap, those are the ones...but you did sign them with "hope they fit", right?


----------



## slightlymad

Were they not measured to fit?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Could Jeff and the entire make and take wear the underwear I left at IS last time?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Which leg goes in first?


----------



## gypsichic

does it matter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you be first?


----------



## gypsichic

don't men go first?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Like in the movies?


----------



## gypsichic

which movie?


----------



## Adam I

Who's in the movie?


----------



## slimy

Just what KIND of movie are we talking about here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, you haven't seen it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you blind?


----------



## scareme

Were my eyes closed?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Or were you distracted by looking at the underwear?


----------



## scareme

Is that why my eyes hurt?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

From staring too long?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Or because SI had them on his head?


----------



## scareme

Is that what was on his head?


----------



## slightlymad

Was the underwear clean?


----------



## Adam I

What color where they?


----------



## scareme

Didn't they look grey to you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The underwear may have been clean, but did you know the mind isn't?


----------



## Adam I

You have a mind?


----------



## scareme

Does anyone mind how cold it is?


----------



## Fangs

Kinda gives a new meaning to "brain freeze" don't it? :googly:


----------



## Adam I

Shall we say chill?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or can we say nippy?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On television I think you can say tipsy, but not titty?


----------



## scareme

Have you been on tv talking about titties again?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does watching them on video and realizing how much I continue to like thm count?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you afraid of going blind?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't he also get a hairy palm from that too? LoL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

As far as going blind, as long as they don't poke me too hard in teh eyes? As far as hairy palms, why do you think I always type "teh," instead of "the?" LOL


----------



## Adam I

Could it be jerky typing?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

or typing by a jerk?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What ever do you mean?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do I ever mean what I say?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you say what you mean or does it just roll off the tongue?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm guessing it rolls off the tongue like nuts from a squirrel's mouth?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm...where can we go from here?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you get a map?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you need a world map?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wouldn't you be happy to sell me one?


----------



## scareme

Where haven't we been?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you drive us to Europe?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you prefer on or under the water?


----------



## Bodybagging

which is faster?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't that depend on what you're wearing?


----------



## scareme

What are you wearing?


----------



## Bodybagging

Cant you see my Skeletonhead Boxers


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are these the same ones that are on scareshack's head?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you keep them away from my birthday cake?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you think they might catch fire?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are these folks protesting your birthday party?


----------



## scareme

Is there a costume party for Johnny's birthday?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you all dressing like me?


----------



## scareme

Are you a style setter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And not wear any underwear...are you crazy?


----------



## scareme

Must underwearalways be worn as an outter garment?


----------



## Spooklights

If you hide secret documents in your underwear, is it spyware?


----------



## Adam I

Would that be legal drawers?


----------



## scareme

Would anyone touch any documents that came out of Adam's underwear?


----------



## Death's Door

Would anyone touch Adam's underwear if there were dollars stuffed in them?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would I be the 1st to answer this question?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't FE take anyones underware?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have a pair to "donate"?


----------



## Death's Door

Would you like a pair to match your boa?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why, do you have a matching pair?


----------



## Death's Door

Would you like pink or pink with red hearts on them?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is there lace available as well?


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah - but they have the word "Monday" on them. Is that OK?


----------



## scareme

Do you have underware that says "Sunday"?


----------



## Adam I

Your underwear talks?


----------



## scareme

Are you listening?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do they only talk when worn?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Are we talking about your underwear again?


----------



## AzKittie74

Isn't this a Halloween /Underwear forum?


----------



## scareme

Can anyone join in?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have your name badge on?


----------



## Spooklights

How can you see my name badge from there?


----------



## scareme

Do you want me to come closer?


----------



## morgan8586

Do we really have a choice?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can beggers be choosers?


----------



## Death's Door

Who's beggin around here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we back to pointing fingers?


----------



## scareme

What are you pointing at?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you being followed?


----------



## scareme

Would you check for me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you believe that I haven't seen one person??


----------



## Ghostess

Do we trust you?


----------



## scareme

Was he really looking?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have I been caught?


----------



## scareme

What were you caught doing?


----------



## Adam I

Is there pictures?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who had the camera?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't it broken after your picture was taken?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That was you behind the camera..? Oh the shame!


----------



## Spooklights

Were there pictures of the photographer?


----------



## scareme

Do you think I'd be dumb enough to get caught?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How would you like me to answer that question?


----------



## Death's Door

Are you going to answer a question with a question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that what you did?


----------



## Death's Door

Could I plead the fifth on that one?


----------



## scareme

On just that one?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Did she say she drank a whole fifth?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you have on as well?


----------



## scareme

When did the party start around here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did I miss 1st call?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not sure, what day was it when you got here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you loosing count too?


----------



## scareme

What else have you lost?


----------



## Adam I

Have you formed a search party?


----------



## scareme

Would you be the leader of the search party?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could I nominate you?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't I get everyone lost?


----------



## Adam I

Didn't I see that on television?


----------



## scareme

Do you like that show too?


----------



## Death's Door

Wasn't it a mini-series?


----------



## scareme

Haven't they got some good looking men on that show?


----------



## slimy

Where the men wearing feather boas?


----------



## scareme

What color is your boa?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is multi-colored a color?


----------



## scareme

Does it match your skin, in mean fur color?


----------



## turtle2778

Does it have to match?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you our fashion queen?


----------



## slightlymad

Is the queen fashionable?


----------



## scareme

Who are you calling a queen?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Am I supposed to grovel among royalty?


----------



## scareme

Are you sure you're not royalty? (The regal way you act)


----------



## Bodybagging

wheres his tiara if he were?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did you see his staff?


----------



## Bodybagging

isnt that a little small to be calling it a staff?


----------



## scareme

What would you call it?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Flagpole?


----------



## scareme

Do you want me to salute it?


----------



## Bodybagging

are you supposed to salute when its at halfmast?


----------



## scareme

Where is the rule book on this sort of thing?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

There is a rule book?


----------



## Bodybagging

isnt that it in your back pocket


----------



## scareme

Whose backside are you checking out now?


----------



## Bodybagging

Wasnt that yours?


----------



## scareme

How can I tell from here?


----------



## skeletonowl

can you look in a mirror?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't that break it?


----------



## Adam I

Is there a reflection?


----------



## scareme

What if there isn't?


----------



## perdidoman

are you real?


----------



## scareme

What is reality anyway?


----------



## Adam I

Isn't that what the Other people think?


----------



## scareme

You're not on their side, are you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I'm supposed to be on a side??????


----------



## BoysinBoo

How many Sides are there?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Round or square?


----------



## perdidoman

Are we square?


----------



## scareme

Do you have to ask?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we talking about butts?


----------



## perdidoman

What subject are we on??


----------



## scareme

Have we lost you again?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is there such a thing as a square butt?


----------



## scareme

Can you see a mirror from where you're standing?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can you believe she said that?


----------



## scareme

Did I go to far?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has someone crossed the line?


----------



## scareme

Has someone crossed dressed the line?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you looking at me?


----------



## scareme

Well who's standing there? (and looking mighty fine I might add)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have a twinkle in your eye?


----------



## ScareShack

Do I have a twinkle in my eye too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you always?


----------



## ScareShack

only dressed in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you posting in the wrong forum?


----------



## scareme

Do you do that too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it happen to all of us?


----------



## scareme

What can you do?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Blame it on you?


----------



## scareme

Who me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that you with the evil grin?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you looking in the mirror again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you trying to be difficult?


----------



## scareme

Again, who me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you say that, smiling?


----------



## scareme

Would I do that to you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You SO would, wouldn't you?


----------



## scareme

You know me, don't you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Aren't you the crazy lady from Okie?


----------



## scareme

Has word gotten around already?


----------



## psyko99

Why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## ScareShack

are u scared with people looking at u?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Pysco99, did you know that you have to keep an eye on scareshack?


----------



## ScareShack

if he keeps an eye on me, then who keeps an eye on u?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You do, you dork...can you see me now?


----------



## ScareShack

are u asking me if i wanna see u in a dorky kinda way?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you lost your twinkle?


----------



## ScareShack

have I ever had a twinkle?


----------



## scareme

Would you show everyone your twinkle?


----------



## ScareShack

are u asking me to?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you afraid of wearing your twinkle out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is he twinkle deficient?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can you get a replacement twinkle?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where could he get a twinkle replacement?


----------



## ScareShack

does twinkle replacement require surgery?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That depends, did you mark that box on your form?


----------



## ScareShack

forms are now required for that?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

are'nt forms required for everything?


----------



## Adam I

haven't they when paperless?


----------



## scareme

Where are we suppose to pick up the paperless forms at?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does ink stick to paperless forms?


----------



## psyko99

What was that I just stepped in?


----------



## psyko99

If Scareshack shrieks in the woods can anybody hear it?


----------



## perdidoman

Are we in the woods now?


----------



## psyko99

Where else to better look for lost twinkles?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If you step on one is it squishy?


----------



## scareme

What's that all over your shoes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why would you ask a question like that?


----------



## perdidoman

Is this not the question game?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is being sure really all that important?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doesn't it come in handy?


----------



## perdidoman

Do the drugs really work for you?


----------



## psyko99

Why, do you want to try some?


----------



## scareme

Do you have a license for that?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Are the drugs squishy?


----------



## scareme

Are you going to just play with them or take them?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Don't you play with your food before you kill it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would that depend if you used utensils?


----------



## perdidoman

*Are knives involved?*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you use them?


----------



## skeletonowl

Would it be helpful?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can I just get some help?


----------



## scareme

Is there any help for your condition?


----------



## Adam I

What condition?


----------



## scareme

Are you pretending he doesn't have one?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is there a name for it?


----------



## scareme

Is it OK to talk about in mixed company?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If I confess,do I get a present?


----------



## Adam I

Would you like a nice white jacket with shiny buckles?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hmmm,Does it come in an array of designer colors?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If we get you a used one, would you consider a skid mark as a designer fashion?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Would I have a choice of high profile celebrity skids ?


----------



## scareme

Do you have a perference to which high profile celebrity it is?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we sure we want him to answer that question???


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Why, would you be embarrassed?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think I'm that sensitive?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I'm supposed to think?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doesn't that come with age?


----------



## scareme

What else comes with age?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Cheez Whiz?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have a preference on how you like your cheez whiz?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Doesn't Cheez Whiz only come one way?


----------



## scareme

Isn't this a free country we live in?


----------



## GothicCandle

Does the country have a price tag on it?


----------



## turtle2778

Have you ever asked a United States soldier that question?


----------



## GothicCandle

Where is a solder to ask?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do a bag of plastic soldiers count?


----------



## ScareShack

do u still play with plastic soliders?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If i called them "action figures" does that count too?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Malibu Barbie is an Action Figure?


----------



## Adam I

What kind of action figures?


----------



## Silent Requiem

what "actions" do they make?


----------



## scareme

What kind of action are you looking for?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Will the answer to that question get me in a whole heck of hot water?


----------



## Adam I

Don't you like water?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it salt water or fresh water?


----------



## perdidoman

Whats in the water?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did someone pee in the pool again?


----------



## scareme

Why are you looking at me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would it be because you are glowing "green" in the pool water?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe I peed green after St. Pat's Day one year?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yep, hard to put this into a question though, wouldn't you think? LOL


----------



## skeletonowl

does that even count FE? haha


----------



## GothicCandle

do you think it counts?


----------



## scareme

Do you think FE is able to count without taking his shoes off?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can he count past twenty-one?


----------



## GothicCandle

can you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

But what if I have paws?


----------



## scareme

How do you get dirty paw marks off the floor?


----------



## GothicCandle

how did the paw marks get there in the first place?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I dare take my shoes off?


----------



## skeletonowl

would it be repulsive if you did?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Are his paws clean?


----------



## scareme

Are you offering to help him clean them?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Was'nt that in your job description?


----------



## GothicCandle

what else was in the job description?


----------



## scareme

Are you after my job?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do you have a job that is so exciting, that I must go after it?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you heard, It's not just a job, it's an adventure?


----------



## AzKittie74

Have you ever really thought that about a job?


----------



## GothicCandle

have you even had any job to even try to think that?


----------



## ScareShack

are we supposed to Think?


----------



## scareme

What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it beer 30 yet??


----------



## Adam I

Is there beer left?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You want some?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

You need to ask?


----------



## scareme

Do I need to check your ID?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do you of all people really think that is nessasary?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Don't you think it's prudent?*


----------



## scareme

Who am I to disagree with you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who are you?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Why do you ask?


----------



## GothicCandle

Why not ask?


----------



## scareme

Is there a point to be made in your asking?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is that the same as not telling?


----------



## scareme

Are you telling mom?


----------



## GothicCandle

would mom tell dad?


----------



## scareme

Are we in trouble?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Aren't we always in trouble?
hahahaha


----------



## GothicCandle

did you do something wrong to get in trouble for?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Why do you want to know?*


----------



## GothicCandle

should I know?


----------



## scareme

If you know, then who told you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Nobody told me, did someone tell you?


----------



## GothicCandle

who would tell me?


----------



## scareme

Is anyone willing to stand up and tell the truth?


----------



## Adam I

Are you telling the truth?


----------



## GothicCandle

do you think he is telling a lie?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is there any way to tell?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is he breathing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's he wearing?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Would it be considered a fashion disaster?


----------



## GothicCandle

whos the fashion designer around here?


----------



## scareme

Are we being checked by the fashion police now?


----------



## GothicCandle

is there such thing as that?


----------



## scareme

Are they watching you now?


----------



## GothicCandle

where are they watching from?


----------



## scareme

Who's that behind you?


----------



## Death's Door

do they have badges?


----------



## scareme

Did you ask them for identification?


----------



## GothicCandle

do you have identification?


----------



## scareme

You sweatheart, you, do I look that young?


----------



## GothicCandle

how old are you?


----------



## scareme

Didn't your mother teach you that wasn't polite to ask a lady?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it a secret?


----------



## scareme

Can you keep a secret?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it a secret worth keeping?


----------



## scareme

How much does it have to be worth to be worth keeping?


----------



## Adam I

Do you value it?


----------



## scareme

Would you give me a buck for it?


----------



## GothicCandle

would you take 50 cents?


----------



## plistumi

Would it be in pennies?


----------



## scareme

How often do you get paid?


----------



## Adam I

How often do you leave money?


----------



## plistumi

What is money?


----------



## turtle2778

Does money really matter?


----------



## Adam I

If you mind does it matter?


----------



## Adam I

If you mind, does it matter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there an echo in here? LOL


----------



## Adam I

Don't you hate it when the enter key sticks?


----------



## scareme

Did you try cleaning your keyboard?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

What the heck in on your keyboard? .....ewwwww......


----------



## GothicCandle

is it green and fuzzy?


----------



## scareme

Do we need to call an exterminater?


----------



## Adam I

Do you know the number?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why so serious?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What? Me serious?


----------



## GothicCandle

arn't you always serious?


----------



## Mazz

Shouldn't I be?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Are you worried that you should be?*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Don't you find it exhausting to worry so much?


----------



## scareme

Will I get grey hair if I worry?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Have you not seen MY hair?


----------



## scareme

What do you have to worry about?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Should I worry about what people think of my Halloween obsession?


----------



## De Caye

why do people always think Halloween obsessions are bad?


----------



## GothicCandle

are they always good?


----------



## De Caye

would it kill you if they were?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it something deadly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I not eat this mushroom I found in the woods?


----------



## De Caye

What were you doing in the woods?


----------



## scareme

Were you peeking at him in the woods?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it a haunted wood?


----------



## scareme

Don't you think if johnny's in there it would be haunted?


----------



## De Caye

Don't you think if his brain hadn't been eaten by zombies that he would know better than to go there in the first place?


----------



## scareme

Are we blaming that on Johhny or the Zombies?


----------



## De Caye

Would I blame anyone?


----------



## scareme

Aren't zombies behind everything that goes on?


----------



## De Caye

But aren't Zombies the Good Guys??


----------



## GothicCandle

since when are brain eating zombies good guys?


----------



## De Caye

But aren't I one of the good guys?? :-(


----------



## GothicCandle

didn't you join the dark side?(they have cookies)


----------



## De Caye

I'm always in the dark! lol
So.... do they have Brain Cookies?


----------



## GothicCandle

Do the girl scouts sell those?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are they fat free??


----------



## De Caye

Do they contain real Brains?
((I heard that Girl Scout Cookies don't contain Real Girl Scouts!))


----------



## scareme

Will eating brain cookies make you smarter?


----------



## De Caye

Doesn't eating cookies just make me fatter?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Would that make you the Cookie Monster?


----------



## GothicCandle

wouldn't you have to be blue and furry to be the cookie monster?


----------



## De Caye

why are monsters furry?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Isn't that a biased question?*


----------



## GothicCandle

is the question itself biased or the person asking it?


----------



## De Caye

Why? Is she a hairy monster? lol


----------



## GothicCandle

are they related to hairless dogs?


----------



## De Caye

And what about those hairless cats?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it raining cats and dogs?


----------



## De Caye

Did I see you step in a poodle?


----------



## GothicCandle

was that a poodle?


----------



## scareme

Is anyone else around here missing a poodle?


----------



## De Caye

is the poodle missing or just a bit squished? lol


----------



## scareme

Would a flat poodle be a weinnie dog?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it french?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The poodle or the wiener?


----------



## skeletonowl

Wouldn't it be the poodle?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you ever seen a French wiener?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's a French wiener?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it the same as a german bratwurst?


----------



## De Caye

((you know you guise are really making it difficult to keep this G rated!!!!)) LMAO
Is that Bratwurst served with Beer?


----------



## GothicCandle

what brand of beer?


----------



## pyro

what brand do you want?


----------



## GothicCandle

arn't you going to ask my age first?


----------



## Lilly

who said you get to drink it Goth?


----------



## GothicCandle

Am I not part of your special club?


----------



## RookieSpooker

Is There A Special Club???


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Or is there a Club Special?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Would you tell me if there were a special club?*


----------



## De Caye

Bishopff Pils (Ein bier bite) Soooo home sick now!
Have you ever had REAL German Beer???
(man oh man oh man)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

...or a real German?


----------



## GothicCandle

have you been to germany?


----------



## skeletonowl

Have you been to Canada?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where am I now?


----------



## GothicCandle

don't you know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You would tell me if I wasn't wearing underwear no matter where I was, right?


----------



## GothicCandle

do you think i would?


----------



## scareme

Just curious, where were you when you first noticed your underware missing?


----------



## RookieSpooker

Did you check around your ankles?


----------



## GothicCandle

did you check up that flag pole?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Did you check on your head?
Thats were I always find mine.....


----------



## GothicCandle

why are they on your head?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it raining in Vegas?


----------



## pyro

are you sure its yours?


----------



## scareme

If it's up the flagpole, do you salute it?


----------



## GothicCandle

is that patriotic?


----------



## Death's Door

Are they Jeff's Fourth of July underwear?


----------



## Adam I

Is it that time already?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it time for halloween yet?


----------



## RookieSpooker

Don't you have more props to build first?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If I cant find my underwear,how do I build props outside?


----------



## Adam I

Wouldn't that be going Green or isn't it Brown?


----------



## scareme

Can I open my eyes yet?


----------



## RookieSpooker

Why, are you some kind of perv?


----------



## scareme

Do you have to ask?


----------



## Silent Requiem

is there any doubt?


----------



## GothicCandle

why would there be doubt?


----------



## scareme

Who's doubting who here?


----------



## De Caye

are you sure we're here?


----------



## Spooklights

Do I look like I'm here?


----------



## GothicCandle

where are you from?


----------



## scareme

How long did it take to get here?


----------



## RookieSpooker

Is time even relevant here?


----------



## Lilly

where is here?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you from around here?


----------



## GothicCandle

Can't you tell I'm not?


----------



## Lilly

no I can't, can anybody else?


----------



## GothicCandle

does this surprise you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who was that in the window last night?


----------



## GothicCandle

was it you?


----------



## scareme

Didn't I see you there too?


----------



## GothicCandle

what were you doing there?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Are you a peeping tom?*


----------



## GothicCandle

whos tom?


----------



## De Caye

Isn't he the guy who lurks in your basement?


----------



## GothicCandle

Do I even have a basement?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you don't, where do you keep the bodies?


----------



## scareme

Are you the one who knows where the bodies are buried?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Your supposed to BURY the bodies?...oops....


----------



## scareme

So where did the bodies end up?


----------



## GothicCandle

don't you know?!


----------



## scareme

Is that why your new props look so real?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is that why I have indigestion?....erp.....pardon me....


----------



## De Caye

Didn't anyone ever tell you... Never drink from the dead??
I guess that only applies to Vampires, huh?


----------



## RookieSpooker

Wouldn't you know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who is the only one I know?


----------



## scareme

Am I suppose to know the answer to that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you own a copy of my autobiography?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why did I write that?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

why did you read that?


----------



## GothicCandle

am i the only one who didn't read it?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Will there be a movie version?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Am I the comedic lead?


----------



## scareme

When haven't you been the comic lead?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can there be TWO comedic leads?..... please?....


----------



## HibLaGrande

who was the publisher?


----------



## scareme

Who's going to be watching the show?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Isn't this show bigger than American Idol?


----------



## Bloodhound

No,No, wasn't it How I met your mother?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who has the ointment?


----------



## randy2084

I thought you had it last?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

What was it, that was so itchy?


----------



## Bloodhound

Was it fiberglass?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that why I am so itchy ?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Could it be "something" you picked up?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

maybe something you should have put down? Wyatt, can we be co-comedic participants?


----------



## HibLaGrande

can you be funny?


----------



## scareme

Have you seen his "straight" face?


----------



## Bloodhound

So you watched him play Poker?


----------



## scareme

Does he cheat?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What? Me cheat?


----------



## scareme

What's that card up your sleeve?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Isn't that where tarot belongs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't they usually pull those out of their butt?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are they smelly?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do I really want to know that much about someones butt?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you a butt man?


----------



## Bloodhound

Well?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did one of you fall down a well again??


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Where is Lassie when you need her?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

doesn't Lassie smell butts?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is this where I make a joke about a cold nose in the butt?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

But what about the well?


----------



## Fangs

Aren't those deep and watery?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would that be a good grave for me?


----------



## scareme

How long can you hold your breath for?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is his breath bad?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't I at least pick the spiders out of my teeth?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you have spiders in your teeth?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If you have spiders on your teeth,what's that on your tongue?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that salad?


----------



## Bloodhound

OMG.. Is that really the Salad Dressing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you use it as hair gel AGAIN? :googly:


----------



## Bloodhound

You saw that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't I wish I hadn't gone blind from that incident?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

do you shave your palms?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Or go to a palm reader weaver?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LMAO!!! Have you always been this humorous?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is that the same as being funny looking?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## scareme

Are you saying Wyatt was born that way?


----------



## Bloodhound

Or are you saying was he just dropped on his head?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do I resemble that remark?


----------



## randyaz

why?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Because he looks that way?


----------



## Nancj

can you make him look the other way?


----------



## scareme

Hey! What's that over there? (Did he look?)


----------



## Bloodhound

Did that work?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do they look that dumb to fall for that?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Do I look dumb enough to answer that?*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Answer what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I have all the answers but yet do not know the questions?


----------



## Bloodhound

What questions?


----------



## scareme

Are you serious?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Am I ever?


----------



## Bloodhound

ever,ever?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You mean like When Ever?


----------



## Nancj

What are we Talking about?


----------



## Bloodhound

You don't know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you raise your hand?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do you raise your hand when you're SURE?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is your deodorant strong enough for a woman?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is your stink strong enough for a man?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that the sort of thing you enjoy? :googly:


----------



## Bloodhound

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't knowing half the battle?


----------



## scareme

Does that mean not knowing is the other half of the battle?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is this anything like the battle of the sexes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why were we talking about stink?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't all you post whores a smelly bunch? lol


----------



## Bloodhound

That was funny, wasn't it?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Does that make them a funny smelling bunch?


----------



## Bloodhound

Does that make them a bunch of funny smelling post whores?


----------



## Nancj

And where does that leave the rest of us?


----------



## BoysinBoo

Who goes around smelling post whores, anyway?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that part of the Watchmen's responsibility?


----------



## ShadyHallows

Why should the watchmen have to smell when he can watch?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why should the watchman have all the fun?


----------



## Lilly

Now how can the watchman have any fun if all he does is smell?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Well, if the watchman is smelling,is the smellman watching?


----------



## scareme

I don't want to know who is smelling, but who is it we are all watching?


----------



## Bloodhound

Well if the watchman is smelling and I think he is. Isn't it the smellman we are watching?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why did the mailman throw my stuff on the roof?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why do you live under a mailbox?


----------



## De Caye

or does he live inside the mailbox?


----------



## scareme

Or did he just **** off the mailman?


----------



## Bloodhound

what was the mail?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Why do you want to know what was in his mail?*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that a Federal offense?


----------



## Esmerelda

Could it be a bunch of Junk Mail?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did it damage the roof?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Was the roof shingle,tile or slate?


----------



## scareme

Do you expect me to climb up there and find out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you did, would you being wearing a dress?? LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Wouldn't that be a bit breezy in your bloomers?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't the view be better?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Doesn't that all depend on the size of the bloomers?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

And what underneath your dress?


----------



## Bloodhound

Who do you want to hold the ladder?


----------



## scareme

Can I change my mind and stay on the ground?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why would you do that?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe I'm scared?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I thought nothing scared you except people with no sense of fashion?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does scareme want to hold on to the ladder now?


----------



## Bloodhound

Would it help if you had something other than a ladder?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can you get an elevator installed?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is that what scareme need's?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe what Scareme needs right now is a good stiff drink?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you get your drink?


----------



## Bloodhound

Was it a stiff ?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*What kind of drink is stiff?*


----------



## Bloodhound

Have you ever seen a "stiff" drink?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever drank my coffee?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would I dare?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you playing truth or dare again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you daring me?


----------



## Bloodhound

Game on?


----------



## scareme

If you drink my coffee, you won't hold me responsible for anything that happen, will you?


----------



## Esmerelda

Will I be responsible for my actions if I do drink your coffee?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

What if I don't like coffee?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you want tea?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is JT having a tea party?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is it a Mad Tea Party?


----------



## scareme

Can I come to the tea party too? Are we dressing up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did FE bring his stuffed animals to set up around the table?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Did the White Rabbit poop in your teacup too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know the Mad Hatter and I wear the same size hat?


----------



## Bloodhound

Am I to late for tea?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did we decide to go with coffee instead?


----------



## BoysinBoo

Why does some tea have more caffine than coffee?


----------



## Bloodhound

What is in my cup?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could it be rabbit poop?


----------



## Moon Dog

Did you really have to ask that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you believe that it was someone else's idea?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who's idea was it to have a surprise party?


----------



## Ghoulbug

Why are we having this party?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it your Birthday?


----------



## Bloodhound

How old are you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do i act my age?


----------



## Bloodhound

Do any of us act our age?


----------



## Spooklights

Do we have to?


----------



## scareme

Are you making us?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why should we act our age?


----------



## Bloodhound

Do you mean that we have to act our age?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I need to get the paddle out??


----------



## Bloodhound

What are you going to do with it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you want me to pull over right now?


----------



## Bloodhound

What kind of ride are we on?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have your seatbelt on?


----------



## Bloodhound

Do i have to have the seatbelt on?


----------



## Nancj

does this tea party invole belts and paddles!?!


----------



## GothicCandle

can I invite my dolls to this tea party?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can I invite mine too?


----------



## scareme

Are those like your friends you welcome to the forum, the ones only you can see?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If I can't see his friends ,can I see yours?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Why do you want to see my friends?*


----------



## Moon Dog

Can I meet your friends?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If you meet them, will you eat them?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I show you mine, will you show me yours??? LMAO


----------



## Moon Dog

Was that question really necessary?


----------



## Bloodhound

Was that the wrong question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do we have rules in here?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this the FAQ section?


----------



## scareme

Aren't we all semi-adults here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Did you say that you drive a semi?


----------



## TearyThunder

Doesn't that use a lot of fuel?


----------



## mrskeleton

Isn't there plenty of fuel?


----------



## scareme

Then why are we paying so much?


----------



## mrskeleton

Why is our oil under their sand?


----------



## scareme

Isn't it crazy how things like that happen?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should you use the word "crazy" in a place like this??


----------



## Bloodhound

Is that a new rule?


----------



## TearyThunder

But aren't we all crazy?


----------



## Ghoulbug

Sure we are but do we have to let all our secrets out?


----------



## Bloodhound

We have secrets?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's yours?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are you going to tell first?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who are you going to tell?


----------



## scream1973

Do you really want to know?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why wouldn't we?


----------



## scream1973

I dont know.. Do you really think we should ?


----------



## TearyThunder

Can it be that bad?


----------



## Moon Dog

How bad is it?


----------



## scream1973

Do you think its really as bad as you think?


----------



## Ghoulbug

Well I tend to be optimistic, or is it pessimistic?


----------



## Koumajutsu

is the glass half full?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why is it always a glass and never a cup?


----------



## scareme

Doesn't your cup runneth over?


----------



## Moon Dog

What color cup do I need?


----------



## scareme

What are you putting in the cup?


----------



## Moon Dog

Captain Morgan & Coke is in my cup, what's in yours?


----------



## randyaz

why do you ask?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Are you afraid someone will want some of your drink?*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is it an open bar?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did someone say free drinks?


----------



## Moon Dog

Another round anyone?


----------



## Bloodhound

What's a-round?


----------



## Moon Dog

You don't know what a round of free drinks is?


----------



## Spookyboo

wheres mine?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Where would you like it?


----------



## JohnnyL

Are you still looking for your iced coffee?


----------



## scream1973

Did you find it yet?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is THAT what I stepped in?


----------



## Bloodhound

What is THAT ?


----------



## Spookyboo

Are you going to touch it?


----------



## scareme

Are you wearing gloves?


----------



## Spookyboo

will you just poke it or pick it up?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wonder what happened to it?


----------



## scareme

Do you honestly expect me to touch that?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Are you a man or a mouse?


----------



## scream1973

What is that smell ?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why did you roll it over?


----------



## The_Caretaker

didn't you roll it over?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why would I have rolled it over?


----------



## The_Caretaker

I didn't roll it over, didn't you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do you know where its been?


----------



## The_Caretaker

More important do you know where it is going?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it going to canada?


----------



## Spookyboo

Is it a hoser?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Is it going by broom?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are you going to carry there in a birdcage?


----------



## Moon Dog

Do you have a bird in that birdcage?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Its that to furry to be a bird?


----------



## Spookyboo

Does it really have two tails?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Did it lay an egg?


----------



## Spookyboo

Wasn't that Omlet delicious


----------



## Bloodhound

Are you still hungry?


----------



## scareme

What's for supper?


----------



## Spookyboo

Lobster Newburg


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is that lobster or is that crab?


----------



## Spookyboo

Who is Newburg any way?


----------



## scream1973

Isnt he georges brother?


----------



## Spookyboo

Wasnt he formally known as georgette?


----------



## Bloodhound

Was he a formally known artist?


----------



## Spookyboo

Was his favorite color purple?


----------



## Moon Dog

What's your favorite color?


----------



## AzKittie74

Will you remember if I tell you?


----------



## The_Caretaker

What does it matter?


----------



## scream1973

Only if you promise not to tell , Do you promise?


----------



## The_Caretaker

promise what?


----------



## Spookyboo

you promised what?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did you really make that promise?


----------



## scream1973

Do you believe she really asked that?


----------



## Spookyboo

Do you know the keeper of the shadows is standing right behind you?


----------



## scareme

Isn't he your brother?


----------



## Spookyboo

Where you talking to him?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't I suppose to?


----------



## Spookyboo

What did he say?


----------



## Moon Dog

Did he say something?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did you you hear him?


----------



## Moon Dog

Did I here who?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Who is here?


----------



## Spookyboo

Arent Who's in Whoville?


----------



## Bloodhound

Where is Whoville?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Doesn't the Grinch live outside of Whoville?


----------



## Spookyboo

Doesnt the Grinch live atop of Mt. Crumpit


----------



## HibLaGrande

is a crumpit a British cookie?


----------



## Spookyboo

Do they eat crumpits with Jam?


----------



## Moon Dog

What do you mean there's a traffic jam?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Don't you mean a toe jam?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you have toe jam?


----------



## scareme

Would you help me out if I did?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are you stuck in the toe jam?


----------



## Moon Dog

You stuck your toe in the jam?


----------



## Bloodhound

You like jam on your toe?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Do you have foot fetish?


----------



## scareme

How is this helping my toe?


----------



## Moon Dog

What's wrong with your toe?


----------



## Bloodhound

Where did the jam go?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Where would you like me to jam it?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why do you have to jam it?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Didn't you ask me to jam it?


----------



## sharpobject

Who are you to accuse me?


----------



## The_Caretaker

How am I accusing you?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why would I accuse you?


----------



## scream1973

Did you really do what they said ?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did you say what they really did?


----------



## Spookyboo

Why would I lie?


----------



## Moon Dog

Do you have any reason to lie?


----------



## scareme

Why not lie?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Won't you get caught in a lie?


----------



## sharpobject

If I get caught in a lie, wouldn't I deny it?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are you in denial?


----------



## sharpobject

I don't think so, am I?


----------



## Bloodhound

are you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If you are in "D" Nile ,then does that mean your in Egypt?


----------



## Bloodhound

Does that mean your up a creek without a paddle?


----------



## scareme

Are you up a tree without a rope?


----------



## Moon Dog

Do you need a rope?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Who gettin lynched?


----------



## Bloodhound

maybe Merrill Lynch?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Merrill who?


----------



## scareme

Don't you have money to invest?


----------



## Moon Dog

What should I invest in?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Is it true they are all crooks?


----------



## Bloodhound

Do they or do they not take your money?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Don't people give them their money?


----------



## scream1973

Can you give me your money ?


----------



## scareme

Do I look like I have money to give?


----------



## Moon Dog

Isn't investing with the current stockmarket just like giving your money away?


----------



## Bloodhound

Who's giving money away?


----------



## Moon Dog

I thought you were giving money away?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is it Monopoly money?


----------



## Moon Dog

Is it worth as much as Monopoly money?


----------



## Bloodhound

What is monopoly money worth?


----------



## Moon Dog

Isn't it worth about as much as the dollar is worth?


----------



## Bloodhound

Isn't a dollar worth a quarter?


----------



## Moon Dog

How much worth could a dollar have if a dollar could have worth?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Say what?


----------



## corner haunt

Is this easier to understand? How much worth could a half dollar have if a half dollar could have worth?


----------



## scream1973

Isnt that like Canadian Tire Money?


----------



## Bloodhound

What is Canadian Tire Money?


----------



## The_Caretaker

What is Canadian tire Money worth if it could have worth?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is it worth a Dollar?


----------



## scream1973

Is it worth $0.05?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Is what worth $0.05?


----------



## scream1973

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Bloodhound

Who do you want to know?


----------



## Moon Dog

When do you want to know what you want to know?


----------



## scareme

Are you asking me?


----------



## Moon Dog

Are you talking to me?


----------



## The_Caretaker

What was this all about?


----------



## Bloodhound

Can you tell me?


----------



## scream1973

Why do you want to know?


----------



## The_Caretaker

What do i need to know about?


----------



## scream1973

Can i really tell you ?


----------



## Bloodhound

If you could, would you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Would you what?


----------



## scream1973

Are you really sure?


----------



## corner haunt

Where are we going with this?


----------



## scream1973

Are we there yet?


----------



## corner haunt

Would you quiet down back there?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Do I have to stop this hearse?


----------



## TearyThunder

Are we there yet?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Wasn't that asked 2 hours ago?


----------



## randyaz

does a hen have lips?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are we there yet?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Again with the same question, don't you know another one?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did we ever get an answer?


----------



## The_Caretaker

What do you want an answer too, like life the universe and everything?


----------



## corner haunt

Aren't we supposed to answer the prior question with another question?


----------



## scareme

Who's the rule keeper?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are we playing by the rules?


----------



## Moon Dog

Are we there yet?


----------



## randy2084

Do you want me to turn this car around?!?


----------



## Moon Dog

Would that be a left or right turn?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why do we alway's have to goto the right?


----------



## scareme

Don't you know half of this country turns to the left?


----------



## Moon Dog

Did you know that two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts do?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Are you getting dizzy?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why is this going in circles?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Don't we keep turning left?


----------



## Moon Dog

If we take away who's left, are we left with those who are right?


----------



## The_Caretaker

I'm dyslexic which is my right and which is my left?


----------



## Bloodhound

Can someone tell me who is right and where is left?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you always want the right answer?


----------



## Bloodhound

Do you know where you are going with that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should i fill you in on that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you really know what the question is ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you always have 2 cent to add? lol


----------



## The_Caretaker

Add to what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is yours worth a nickel?


----------



## gypsichic

are you kidding???


----------



## scream1973

Don't I look Serious?


----------



## gypsichic

is that the best you've got?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you believe that you brought us back to 2 cent again?


----------



## gypsichic

this surprises you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Do I look surprised?


----------



## The_Caretaker

What is there to be surprised about?


----------



## gypsichic

didn't you hear?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Hear what?


----------



## gypsichic

didn't you start the rumor?


----------



## Bloodhound

Who started this rumor?


----------



## gypsichic

wasn't it you?


----------



## Bloodhound

why would you think that?


----------



## gypsichic

would you believe i heard it from FE?


----------



## scream1973

Why would FE say that ?


----------



## Bloodhound

why wouldn't I be surprised?


----------



## The_Caretaker

surprised about what?


----------



## gypsichic

should it surprise you?


----------



## The_Caretaker

should what surprise me?


----------



## gypsichic

didn't you hear?


----------



## The_Caretaker

what was I suppose to have heard?


----------



## gypsichic

aren't you in the circle to know?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are we forming a circle now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know who started it...right?


----------



## Bloodhound

wasn't it F E ?


----------



## gypsichic

doesn't FE ususally start it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You would like to think so, wouldn't you?


----------



## Bloodhound

Isn't a proven fact?


----------



## gypsichic

back for more are we?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who's taking the 1st bite?


----------



## gypsichic

isn't it suppose to be ladies first?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Who says ladies first?


----------



## gypsichic

didn't you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can I pull your finger too?


----------



## gypsichic

why?


----------



## scareme

Shouldn't you be afraid to let FE pull your finger?


----------



## Bloodhound

Isn't FE alway's trying to pull something?


----------



## gypsichic

does this shock you?


----------



## scream1973

why wouldnt it ?


----------



## Bloodhound

No one is shocked by that are they?


----------



## gypsichic

what's there to be shocked by?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever been shocked by FE?


----------



## The_Caretaker

No, have you?


----------



## gypsichic

who wants to know?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does she always ask silly questions?


----------



## gypsichic

why are you here again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you feel like you're being stalked?


----------



## Moon Dog

Stalk of what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wasn't that you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are those your foot prints?


----------



## gypsichic

are you following me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What do i look like?


----------



## gypsichic

are you bald?


----------



## randyaz

is that turtle wax in your pocket or are you just happy to see her?


----------



## Bloodhound

I wonder if turtle wax helps?


----------



## gypsichic

helps what?


----------



## Bloodhound

What ever Randyaz could have been talking about, I think he is really glad to see you?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Glad to see who?


----------



## gypsichic

who are you talking about?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you starting this all over again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who's on first?


----------



## gypsichic

didn't you want me to start all over again?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are you capable of starting over?


----------



## gypsichic

why don't we just end it instead?


----------



## Bloodhound

why is this always the way it goes?


----------



## gypsichic

always is a pretty strong word isn't it?


----------



## Bloodhound

Wouldn't you think alway's as being more of a successful word?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you think it depends on one's perception?


----------



## Bloodhound

I would if I could think of a negative for alway's. Do you know of any?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Never? And what if your underwear smells like bananas?


----------



## Bloodhound

Isn't wearing Banana underwear a little squishy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who's wearing squishy banana underwear?


----------



## gypsichic

is that you?


----------



## Bloodhound

What do you call a squishy banana in your underwear?


----------



## Lilly

why would you want a squishy banana in your underwear?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is it possible he has irritable banana syndrome?


----------



## scareme

Has he seen a Dr. for that?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Does someone need their irritable squishy banana amputated by the Doctor?


----------



## randyaz

if you eat a irritable squishy banana will you get an irritable bowel?


----------



## scream1973

How can you ask such a question?


----------



## randyaz

how can one not?


----------



## Moon Dog

You can only tie one knot?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Why can you only tie it once?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

As I often say to the wife, isn't once enough?


----------



## Spid3r3lla

1 is to many and 10 is not enough.


----------



## morgan8586

How was your 4th of July?


----------



## GothicCandle

did you watch fireworks?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Did you attend your town's Independence Day celebrations?*


----------



## GothicCandle

how does your town celebrate?


----------



## scareme

Did you want to come celebrate with us?


----------



## randyaz

What is it that you do, do?


----------



## GothicCandle

do i want to know?


----------



## Lilly

can everyone go?


----------



## GothicCandle

will there be a test on American history to judge who may go??


----------



## randyaz

are we there yet?


----------



## Nancj

Does it look like were there yet?


----------



## randyaz

What do you think?


----------



## skeletonowl

Can I even think about this?


----------



## Lilly

What's there to think about?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did we miss it?


----------



## skeletonowl

Does Jeff know about this?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did Jeff, miss it?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who's Jeff?


----------



## skeletonowl

You don't know JEFF?


----------



## scareme

If we're talking about Jeff, won't he find out?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

If Jeff found out, would he care?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is Jeff, even here anymore?


----------



## scream1973

Jeff is Missing?


----------



## skeletonowl

What if he isn't here?


----------



## scream1973

Where else could he be?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did anyone check for Jeff in the pile of old underoo's?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Weren't the Spider-Man Underoos Jeff's very favorite Underoo?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did Venom eat him?


----------



## Bloodhound

He must have..or we would have heard from him by now. Wouldn't we?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Did anyone check Venom's stool for Jeff's bones?


----------



## randyaz

didnt you think he looked alittle flushed?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You guys think you're funny, don't you? LMAO


----------



## randyaz

who...us?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Why would you think that?


----------



## Bloodhound

What? not us


----------



## Moon Dog

Who's on first?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Aren't we all?


----------



## randyaz

Why is Mongo just a pawn in the game of life?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Is life really a game?


----------



## randyaz

what do you bet with?


----------



## scareme

What are the limits?


----------



## randyaz

How much you got?


----------



## Bloodhound

are playing with our life's?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Are you toying with us?


----------



## randyaz

the toy you keep in your bedstand?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Do you really want to go THERE?


----------



## Bloodhound

in the bedstand?


----------



## Lauriebeast

where else?


----------



## Bloodhound

under the edge of the bed?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Who's bed?


----------



## Bloodhound

lol
Could be anyones bed ?


----------



## Lauriebeast

a forum member perhaps?


----------



## scareme

Did you have a paticular forum member in mind?


----------



## Lauriebeast

would that be in poor taste?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Haven't we been here before?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are we there?


----------



## scareme

Who's leading this trip?


----------



## Lilly

who's trippin?


----------



## Bloodhound

Why do you gotta be trippin?


----------



## randyaz

Shouldn't you go ask Alice?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Alice who?


----------



## randyaz

Didnt the hookah smoking caterpillar tell you?


----------



## higginsr

Was that the story about the 3 legged sheep down at old man Johnson's farm?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Do electric sheep dream in electronic sleep?


----------



## randyaz

Is that sheep's name Lucky?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't her name Dolly, and isn't she gone now?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How soon is now?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is that why there is a Now and Then? Or is it Now and Later?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Will later ever get here?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody hungry for Good and Plenties?


----------



## morgan8586

Are they like Mike and Ikes?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to make me hungry?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Is candy really dandy?


----------



## Bloodhound

haven't you ate Candy?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to be funny?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Is liquor quicker?


----------



## The_Caretaker

How does a women hold her liqour?


----------



## randyaz

with her knees?


----------



## Koumajutsu

is that just a tease?


----------



## TearyThunder

Isn't teasing fun?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Doesn't she look funny with her hair teased?


----------



## dave the dead

is hair that color normal?


----------



## randyaz

does only her hair dresser know?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Isn't it ironic that the hairdresser wears a wig?


----------



## scareme

Is she the only one who wears a wig?


----------



## Koumajutsu

who doesn't?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think Kouma needs a wig?


----------



## randyaz

why?


----------



## scareme

Don't you already know?


----------



## randyaz

are you assuming?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Instead of wigs, should everyone wear bags over their heads?


----------



## Bloodhound

How many bags do you need to wear?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Would you like paper or plastic?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How about we all go green and do hemp?


----------



## dynoflyer

Want to supersize that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get mine without ice?


----------



## dynoflyer

Can you put your tray table in the upright position?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Is there a movie on this flight?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Will I turn into a igauna after this?


----------



## dynoflyer

Are you sure this green skin lotion is fda approved?


----------



## Hellrazor

Does it really matter?


----------



## Bloodhound

Will green skin lotion even work? or should I just toss back a couple of komakazie's?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Should skin lotion even BE green?


----------



## randyaz

Is it the aloe or avacado or FDA color #6?


----------



## dynoflyer

Is green skin lotion better because it glows in the dark?


----------



## randyaz

are you green with envy?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Is green the new black?


----------



## Moon Dog

Or is it the old red?


----------



## scareme

Do you have a green thumb?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Can thumbs _be_ green?


----------



## randyaz

are we done with the green?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Do you think we should?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Should do what?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Should we be done with green?


----------



## Spookyboo

What was green?


----------



## dynoflyer

Aren't scales supposed to be green, not polka dot?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

What kind of scales do you mean?


----------



## randyaz

ewww...do you have the shingles?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

You don't mean _me_, do you?


----------



## skeletonowl

what would be so bad if they meant you?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did you say that you had green shingles with polka dots?


----------



## Moon Dog

I thought he said green polka dots with shingles?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Can polka dots even be green?


----------



## The_Caretaker

can polka dots be square?


----------



## randyaz

Does a square dot polka?


----------



## scareme

Are you asking me to dance?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Shouldn't you get to know each other first?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't I know you?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Do you really think you should?


----------



## randyaz

if a zombie crawled out of a grave and there was no one to see it, would it make a noise?


----------



## Moon Dog

Two zombies walk into a bar... wouldn't you think one of them would've ducked?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I'm just glad the zombies weren't running, aren't you?


----------



## skeletonowl

Shouldn't I be more glad that I just hit 1,000?


----------



## The_Caretaker

A 1,000 what?


----------



## randyaz

are you post whore?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

What is a post whore?


----------



## skeletonowl

am I now considered a post whore?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Do you think you are?


----------



## randyaz

how does that make you feel?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

What does "feel" mean?


----------



## scareme

Anyone else notice that Spookowl has been a little dirtier lately?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

You're saying Spookowl needs a bath?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is Spookowl or skeletonowl a little dirtier lately?


----------



## dynoflyer

What kind of bath does a post whore take?


----------



## Bloodhound

Would a post whore us Post-it notes to dry with?


----------



## AzKittie74

If a post whore takes a bath are they still dirty?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

How many posts would a post whore post if a post whore could whore posts?


----------



## Moon Dog

Do you really want to know the answer to that?


----------



## Bloodhound

Should we ask the 6x post whore Sickie Ickie?


----------



## dynoflyer

Would a 6x post whore share post whore tips with lesser whores?


----------



## randyaz

whould a post whore ever give it away?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

What exactly -is- a post whore?


----------



## randyaz

can you define the word "is"?


----------



## scareme

Is is the oppsite of isn't, isn't it?


----------



## AzKittie74

Can you define the word "define"?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to mess with my mind?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Is the mind a terrible thing to waste?


----------



## scareme

Are you in the mood to waste time?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Isn't this whole topic about wasting time?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe I'm close to wasted right now?


----------



## Bloodhound

Dudette, are you wasting time again?


----------



## scareme

Dude, are you trying to tell me your not wasted?


----------



## randyaz

wasted days and wasted nights?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Does wasted time travel through the air or from under the ground?


----------



## randyaz

is wasted time curved by gravity or does it remain somewhat rectilinear?


----------



## Bloodhound

can wasted time really become curved by gravity or will it just get swallowed by a worm hole?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Is someone dropping acid?


----------



## Bloodhound

Did you pick it up?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Do you want it back? LOL!


----------



## Bloodhound

Do you think that I should use it to make a new contest entry and have you seen the new rules from ZF?


----------



## randyaz

orange sunshine or purple barrel?


----------



## Bloodhound

microdot or red dragon?


----------



## randyaz

the zig zag man commeth?


----------



## Bloodhound

commeth and wentith didn't he?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Did he rock then roll?


----------



## randyaz

you mean Daves not here?


----------



## Bloodhound

did he just bong it up?


----------



## GothicCandle

what are you guys talking about?


----------



## randyaz

are you the fuzz?


----------



## Moon Dog

No, but would you like a fuzzy navel?


----------



## scareme

When is the last time you cleaned out your bellybutton?


----------



## randyaz

is there more there than in the dryer lint trap?


----------



## Bloodhound

Do you have enough to make clay?


----------



## GothicCandle

what will you make from the clay?


----------



## Bloodhound

Can you estimate it's value? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will a Golem come and beat you all to a pulp?


----------



## randyaz

didnt Golem die?


----------



## AzKittie74

Could Golem really beat you to a pulp?


----------



## randyaz

What_ is _the definition of is?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this a trick question?


----------



## randyaz

of all the things he lost...does he miss his eybrows the most?


----------



## scareme

Can you help him find them?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Where did he loss them?


----------



## Spooklights

Are you sure they're lost?


----------



## Bloodhound

Don't you have them?


----------



## randyaz

aren't them there?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What is IT you're talking about?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What is anyone discussing here?


----------



## dynoflyer

we were talking over here, or was it over there?


----------



## randyaz

If thirty-three and a third is a third of a dollar, whats a third of a dollar and a half?


----------



## spideranne

How you going to figure that out?


----------



## scareme

Don't you owe me money, Randy?


----------



## randyaz

didnt you agree we are even when I payed your bail for disorderly conduct ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I call the police on the lot of you people?


----------



## Bloodhound

Would you really do that?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Can you think of a reason why he wouldn't?


----------



## randyaz

What is it about the physical properties of the navel ( commonly refered to as the belly button) to attract and store lint?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

because its round?


----------



## randyaz

like a doughnut?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get one glazed?


----------



## Bloodhound

Have you been eating glazed dougnuts?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to make me hungry?


----------



## Bloodhound

I like to eat. Don't you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I love to eat.
Just 3 meals a day or any ol' time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants to grill?


----------



## Bloodhound

What are we having?


----------



## Monk

What would you like to have?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Is anyone a vegetarian?


----------



## Monk

Is tofu a vegetable?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I just stick with steaks, chops and ribs???


----------



## Monk

Is there enough for everyone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What did you bring?


----------



## Spooky1

Was I suppose to bring something?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this for another ma make and take?


----------



## Monk

Does it have to be for 'anything'?


----------



## morgan8586

Whats going on?


----------



## Bloodhound

Who is bringing the keg?


----------



## Monk

Do we have enough ice?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Isn't there an icemaker in the fridge?


----------



## Spooklights

Which fridge?


----------



## Bloodhound

is it the one with the keg?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*But wasn't that one broken?*


----------



## scReamR

Can we call a repairman?


----------



## clevergirl_AK

Can we call a repairwoman?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*what should we call her?*


----------



## randyaz

does she have a plumber's crack?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*does she have a plumber's snake?*


----------



## randyaz

is the she a he?


----------



## Bloodhound

was he a she?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you have to ask the question, aren't you already in trouble?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*should i stand in the corner?*


----------



## randyaz

would there be any advantages if you did?


----------



## Parabola

Exactly how bad were you to warrant the corner?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*are you asking for a confession?*


----------



## Spooky1

Do I look like a Priest?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*i dunno, do i look like a nun?*


----------



## Spooky1

Don't only Nuns wear habits?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*don't you know all i have are bad habits?*


----------



## morgan8586

Can you name one?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*how would i choose?*


----------



## ghost37

Well, what was your last one?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there really ever a last one?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you taking suggestions?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*sure, why not?*


----------



## Bloodhound

why?


----------



## scReamR

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Bloodhound

If there was an echo would that mean that you confessed twice?


----------



## Moon Dog

What's this about burlesque?


----------



## rottincorps

does it involve a pole


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Or would it be BloodHound wearing stockings?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*has he been known to do that?*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you asking for pictures?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Do you have to ask?


----------



## Bloodhound

Do you believe everything that you here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't a picture worth a 1000 words?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Isn't a picture of 1,000 words too big?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this the picture that you were refering too? lol


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Can 1,000 words fit into that picture?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you ever seen a nicer pair of legs? lol


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Are you wearing a mini-skirt?


----------



## rottincorps

are those boots realy yours?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would I wear any other?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*can i borrow them?*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

do you care if BloodHound has already had them on as well?


----------



## rottincorps

does his feet smell?


----------



## RavenLunatic

* Will I be able to smell them with this stuffy nose?*


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need to blow your nose?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Are you saying you have tissues?


----------



## rottincorps

or is it your Colin that smells?


----------



## gypsichic

who's sick?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it contagious?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you have some rubber gloves just in case?


----------



## rottincorps

Whats this doing in there?


----------



## gypsichic

what are you doing in there?


----------



## Bloodhound

did it fall out or did you blow it out?


----------



## Cauldron

what is everyone talking about?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did Gypsichic start something?


----------



## Cauldron

who's that?


----------



## sinisterbug

Are we talking literally or figuratively?


----------



## rottincorps

What does it matter?


----------



## Cauldron

why are you asking if it matters?


----------



## rottincorps

where is this going ?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it going somewhere?


----------



## Cauldron

is what going somewhere?


----------



## GothicCandle

where is somewhere?


----------



## Cauldron

Are Gothic candles usually Black?


----------



## rottincorps

Is black a color?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it true dogs don't see in color?


----------



## rottincorps

Whats color to a dog anyway?


----------



## scareme

Who are you calling a dog?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we pointing fingers?


----------



## scareme

At you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you pull my finger instead?


----------



## scareme

Do I look that stupid?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I ask twice, would that be rude?


----------



## scareme

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did I ask twice???


----------



## scareme

Can't you remember?


----------



## GothicCandle

Does he need to?


----------



## scareme

Have you forgotten too?


----------



## GothicCandle

does everyone have Alzheimer's?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*What was the question?*


----------



## Spooky1

Who's asking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's asking what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does something from nothing leave nothing?


----------



## scareme

What did you start with?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you always ask that question?


----------



## scareme

Are you talking to me?


----------



## randyaz

Can you hear me now?


----------



## scareme

What did you say?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did you say it first?


----------



## scareme

Say what first?


----------



## randyaz

what first?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's on first?


----------



## randyaz

Alphie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's it all about...?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

There is a point to all of this?


----------



## Bloodhound

So all of this isn't pointless?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would that depend on who is pointing?


----------



## Bloodhound

Would depend on who is pointing what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

do you always answer a question with a question?


----------



## Bloodhound

Are we playing, Questions?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are you prankin' me?


----------



## randyaz

Whats your point Oblio?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this the pointless forest?


----------



## randyaz

Is your head round?


----------



## Bloodhound

Do you have a point?


----------



## rottincorps

do you have a pencil sharpener


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would a small penknife do?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you planning on stabbing me?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Would that bother you?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't it bother you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone really care?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't everyone care?


----------



## rottincorps

Does that even deserve an answer?


----------



## gypsichic

are you kidding me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, who started it?


----------



## gypsichic

are you here again???


----------



## Spooky1

Are you still here?


----------



## rottincorps

Am I still where?


----------



## gypsichic

is it really you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why does it seem that you're always in the middle of it???


----------



## gypsichic

are you jealous?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

About the house thing.....?


----------



## gypsichic

are you still stuck on that issue?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then why do you keep bringing it up?


----------



## gypsichic

don't you have something you should be cleaning instead of harrassing innocent people like me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What is your interpretation of "innocent"?....????


----------



## gypsichic

can you not look at me and see the innocence???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeeeeahhhhh......Can I take a felt marker and write it on your forehead?


Works for me.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............can you catch me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

would this be anything like a greased chicken run they have at the fairs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do they grease the chickens?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Don't they grease them before they choke them?*


----------



## rottincorps

Do you use a sock from under your bed for the mess?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Is your room in need of cleaning?


----------



## rottincorps

Is your socks suppose to be crusty?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Are you putting them in a pie?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*what kind of pie would that be?*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't they better in a cake?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Which is better, pie or cake?


----------



## rottincorps

Isn't pie a cake where the batter only looks done on the outside?


----------



## gypsichic

does it contain cool whip?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that make it more palatable?


----------



## rottincorps

Palatable isn't that what they stack bricks on?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's stacked?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you talking to me?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Who else could it be?


----------



## gypsichic

could it be you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could it be me..even with paint on my shoes or else where...?


----------



## Bloodhound

You stacked your painted shoes..... where?


----------



## randyaz

did they stick together?


----------



## rottincorps

when did they stick together?


----------



## Bloodhound

Couldn't you just leave one left out?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Leave one what?


----------



## gypsichic

is that the right thing to do?


----------



## rottincorps

But whom are we to question ... what is right or wrong?


----------



## Bloodhound

Should we question what is right or left?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't my left your right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But only if you are left handed, right?


----------



## rottincorps

But since the water in a toilet goes down clock wise direction above the equator ....and counter clock wise below the equator .....So does your left become your right?.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have water in your toilet?


----------



## Spooky1

Does that look like water in there?


----------



## rottincorps

is that a payday


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Why do all days end in a "y"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why do you ask "why"?


----------



## Spooklights

Why not?


----------



## randyaz

Why ask retorhical questions?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Who invented them rhetorical questions anyhow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't someone ask that question on an episode of Sesame Street?


----------



## Spooky1

Does anyone here watch Sesame Street?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Who doesn't like the count?*


----------



## RoxyBlue

What is the count counting today?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you count on the Count?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*What would we count on the Count? *


----------



## Spooky1

Or should the Count be staked?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't stakes better used for keeping your pumpkin vines under control?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Are the pumpkins restless again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you see them fleeing from the squirrels?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Were the squirrels running at them carrying pie-tins?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL DeadDude!)

Don't blackbirds come in a pie tin?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Or, are they the ones with 3 bags full of wool?


----------



## Spooklights

Who-the squirrels or the blackbirds?


----------



## Spooky1

Are the Blackbirds squirrely?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Does it matter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we talking about gray matter?


----------



## Firedawg

Does it matter if it is gray matter?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it Grey or Gray matter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that simply a matter of preference?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't that a shampoo?


----------



## rottincorps

does Head and sholders only clean the hair above my shoulders?


----------



## Spooky1

How many people have hairy enough shoulders that they need to shampoo them?


----------



## randyaz

is it long enough to braid?


----------



## Monk

does it really need to be braided?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

When it comes together, does it form a Bunch?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we name it Marsha?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

If it has a name, is calling it and "it" offensive?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we starting to get all PC here?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

_Are_ we?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we what?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I be an Apple instead of a PC?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Are we really here, Macintosh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would we rather have a Granny Smith?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

When you said that, were you picturing Will Smith dressed up as a Grandmother (ala- Little Red Riding Hood), _too_?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it Eddie Murphy that dresses up like a grandma?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it the British guys (like Monty Python) that always were dressing up as women?


----------



## Flying Dutchman

Was it the killer rabbit (Holy Grail) dressed like a women?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Aren't all killer rabbits female?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was Jessica Rabbit a killer?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think she looked like a rabbit?


----------



## gypsichic

will you make a fresh pot of coffee?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know what the magic word is...?


----------



## gypsichic

now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or maybe never?


----------



## rottincorps

Or do you think Jessica would rather have a carrot?


----------



## randyaz

Trix?


----------



## rottincorps

do you think she likes to ______ like rabbits?


----------



## randyaz

silly rabbit...aren't Trix for kids?


----------



## OLYhaunt

they are?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Cheerios a better breakfast food?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Than... broken glass?


----------



## rottincorps

What does the election have to do with this post?


does any body remember that there just politicians making promises?


----------



## randyaz

if thier mouths are moving...arent they lying?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Is someone around here angwy cause dey cant get dair way... ? :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it better to be happy?


----------



## randyaz

if your angry today will you be sorry tormarrow?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Can tormadoze be made out of tomatos?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that like whirled peas?


----------



## Spooky1

What if I don't like peas?


----------



## scream1973

But do you like carrots?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a reference to that Jessica Rabbit thing?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Does she eat carrots?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that how she got that figure?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Or is she '_just drawn that way_'?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was there another way to draw her?


----------



## Spooky1

Wasn't she drawn without clothing in a single frame on the Laserdisc release?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Is there any way of finding that out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have a "SloMo" button on your remote?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

But, who has laserdisc players anymore?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think you could find one on Ebay?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

And I suppose a fresh new collection of laserdiscs to play with it comes cheap?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it worth taking out a loan?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Or, is it just not worth it at all?


----------



## rottincorps

isn't a laser disk just a DVD on steroids?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't steroids, like, really bad for you?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Aren't laserdiscs really bad for a person?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you don't try to eat them, are they safe?


----------



## rottincorps

do they fly as good as a Frisbee?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

But can frisbees play audio commentaries?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If a frisbee hits someone and they curse, is that an audio commentary?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Are you asking me because you assume I curse a lot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't cursing something a gentleman never does?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you assuming there's a gentleman around?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you talking about me? hehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that be a non sequiter?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Is that some kind of new Latin alcoholic beverage?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't Non Sequiter a comic strip?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like reading comic strips?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you find reading these posts much more funny than watching a comic strip?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't you read a comic strip or is there a new show about stripping comics on Comedy Central now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you spend WAY too much time in front of a television?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't they be out getting fresh air?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the air really fresh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you find fresh air in a bathroom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that come in a spray can?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you own a can of that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't you find a can of that in a Walmart?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you want canned Walmart air?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you changing what we're talking about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it time to change what we were talking about?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you uncomfortable with what we're talking about?


----------



## gypsichic

do i look like i am uncomfortable with what we are talking about?


----------



## Spooky1

What were you talking about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was talking?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was either you or Gypsi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL - Does that qualify as a question?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Avoiding the question are we?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure it wasn't you FE?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this thread getting to be like the Chat Room, only slower?


----------



## Spooky1

Are there only 4 of us playing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would anyone else like to play?


----------



## Spooky1

Would anyone else get a chance to get a question in?


----------



## rottincorps

does the time continuum have any bearing on this subject?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been in a time continuum?


----------



## rottincorps

If you back through a time continuum......are you ass backwards?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or is it bass ackwards?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that Bass as in the fish or Bass as in a big fiddle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't you tell by the pronunciation?


----------



## rottincorps

Is it the turkey that make you tired ........or the fact that the company is easier to deal with when your a sleep........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried sleeping with the turkey?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't that be illegal?


----------



## randyaz

would the referee call a fowl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would a fowl answer if he did?


----------



## rottincorps

or is the fowl coming out of your butt..........boy I really didn't want to go there.......but what the hell it's me.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't something foul usually come from a butt?


----------



## rottincorps

If you eat a toilet cake does it help


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does adding sugar make them better?


----------



## rottincorps

should we ask the Tidy bowl man


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Would the Tidy bowl man answer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you ever want to see the Tidy Bowl man flushed?


----------



## rottincorps

Yes ...but how many laps would he get before going down


----------



## Spooky1

Just how did the Tidy Bowl man get his boat in there anyway?


----------



## rottincorps

and do you think his mom is proud of her son's career choice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is becoming famous a bad career choice?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What are you asking?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it better to be famous or infamous?


----------



## Bloodhound

Is the Tidy Bowl man famous?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't he retire in the 60s?


----------



## Spooky1

Or was he just flushed away.


----------



## rottincorps

or is he like the skid mark in the bowl you have to use a brush to get rid of?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hate to ask, but......do you leave a skid mark like you mentioned......?


----------



## randyaz

dont your tiny bubles scrub?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He emits tiny bubbles with the the skid marks too?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this too much information?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we talk about something else?


----------



## Spooky1

Is anyone else worried that the remake of "When Worlds Collide" will suck? (The original was so good)


----------



## rottincorps

Does any body else think Hollywood has lost the ability to come up with an original idea ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Hollywood used to be called Hollywoodland?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you hiding the "H" in your attic along with skeletons and other junk?


----------



## rottincorps

Are you saying that skeletons are JUNK!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that depend on whose skeleton it is?


----------



## rottincorps

can your skeletons head spin around....


----------



## skeletonowl

But can your skeletons dance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are skeletons good dancers?


----------



## rottincorps

Red Skeleton was.....but is he a real skeleton?...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did he fight Captain America and Bucky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did he really know Gertrude and Heathcliff the seagulls?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are they back from the dead to exact vengeance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do seagulls exact vengeance?


----------



## rottincorps

does it involve the windshield of my car


----------



## Spooky1

Do birds wait for you to wash your car before exacting vengeance?


----------



## rottincorps

Is the taste of vengeneance bitter sweet?........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is chocolate sometimes bittersweet?


----------



## Don Givens

Are you sure you want to know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't education a good thing?


----------



## Don Givens

Don't bullies hate to be taught a lesson?


----------



## Spooky1

Can a bully learn a lesson?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you lead a horse to water and make him drink?


----------



## Don Givens

Is it just me or does this water taste like hay?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it water or something else?


----------



## Don Givens

I don't know but if we bottle it, do you think we could get the Kentucky Derby account back?


----------



## Don Givens

Oh well, who needs the Kentucky Derby account anyway?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a salesman?


----------



## Don Givens

Would you like to buy something?


----------



## rottincorps

do you sell tickets for the short bus.........


----------



## Don Givens

Don't you ride for free?


----------



## rottincorps

does it matter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to try some anti-matter?


----------



## Don Givens

Is it diet or regular?


----------



## rottincorps

whats the matter?..............I couldn't help it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want fries with your matter?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....like it served on a platter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't John the Baptist's head served on a platter?


----------



## randyaz

What did they use for garnish?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

was it a garish garnish?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you eat the garnish?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't garnish just a decoration?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't you prefer more food on your plate instead of some inedible plant fragment?


----------



## Don Givens

Doesn't it depend on who's doing the cooking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to cook something for us?


----------



## Don Givens

Would you sign this waiver first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a pen?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I get carryout instead?


----------



## Don Givens

Wouldn't you prefer a nice table with a view of the kitchen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could I get a table on the mezzanine?


----------



## Spooky1

It doesn't have a view of the bathroom does it?


----------



## Don Givens

Would you mind sitting on the otherside of the table and facing the wall?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it true cops always sit facing the door in restaurants?


----------



## Spooky1

What if the bad guy comes in through the back door?


----------



## rottincorps

Do the bad guys have a fetish with the back door?


----------



## Spooky1

Why would you think of that question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to change the topic?


----------



## Don Givens

What would you like to discuss?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

what hasn't been discussed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have we discussed the theory of relativity yet?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

what does the theory of relativity have to do with halloween?


----------



## Don Givens

Don't your relatives help you with your haunt?


----------



## Spooky1

Are relatives only a theory?


----------



## Don Givens

Is a bear Catholic..........does the Pope poop in the woods?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't the Vatican have indoor plumbing?


----------



## Don Givens

Before plumbing was invented, didn't the Vatican utilize a Poop Chute?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you forget the question mark when you first posted that?


----------



## Don Givens

Isn't it great that we can go back and edit our posts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, aren't you glad I pointed out your little error (and yes, thank God for the edit ability)?


----------



## Don Givens

LOL, why wouldn't I be glad?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone help me out of this Glad bag please?


----------



## Don Givens

Sure, but what are you doing in a Glad bag?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he trying not to get mad?


----------



## Don Givens

He doesn't look very happy, does he?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could that be due to the bolts in his neck?


----------



## Don Givens

Wonder if it would do any good to back them off a turn?


----------



## Spooky1

Does anyone have a pair of bolt cutters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we buy some at Home Depot?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have something against Lowes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Home Depot closer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did someone forget to close the door again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you feel a draft?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm to old to be drafted aren't I?


----------



## scareme

You mean when Paul Revere took his famous ride, he stopped and asked you for directions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think Spooky1 is that old?


----------



## Don Givens

Do you think that while Paul Revere was out telling everyone that the British were coming, his wife stayed home and made sure he was speaking the truth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone know what happened to Paul Revere's horse?


----------



## Don Givens

You don't think he ran off with Mrs. Revere, do you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that be illegal?


----------



## debbie5

Excuse me..is this the Goldstein's briss?? (looking around, anxiously)


----------



## Don Givens

Do you mean Bris?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't the Goldsteins make brie?


----------



## Don Givens

Are you saying the Goldsteins do not keep their baby boy clean?


----------



## Spooky1

Would the Goldsteins have a Bris during Hanukkah?


----------



## Don Givens

Do you think Mr. Goldstein would try and count it as one of his son's gifts?


----------



## Spooky1

If you take something (off) can you call it a gift?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If a waiter takes something off the bill, isn't that a gift?


----------



## Spooky1

Did the waiter spill something on Bill?


----------



## scareme

Are you paying the bill?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's Bill?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't he your brother?


----------



## Don Givens

I have a brother?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't your mother tell you?


----------



## debbie5

Don't the Goldsteins live down the street from the Wisemans? The Wisemans bring such cheap gifts: myrrh...who wants MYRRH? Oh brother.........


----------



## Spooky1

Is Frankincense a perfume for the Bride of Frankenstein?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't the Bride rather have gold?


----------



## Don Givens

Doesn't Frankencense describe Al Franken's economic recovery plan?


----------



## debbie5

Under the new administration, will we become an obamanation?


----------



## Don Givens

debbie5 said:


> Under the new administration, will we become an obamanation?


( heh,heh,heh that's funny )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone own a llama?


----------



## slightlymad

Why are llamas so mean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it because they have a mouth full of nasty spit?


----------



## Spooky1

Has a llama ever spit on you?


----------



## scareme

I was to quick, why, were you slow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it true molasses gets slow in winter?


----------



## Don Givens

Do they take molasses to market in a short truck?


----------



## Spooky1

Does molasses have anything to do with the tush of a mole?


----------



## scareme

Aren't they cute little tushes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever seen a mole's tushie?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't kind of furry?


----------



## scareme

Are you calling my tushie furry?


----------



## Spooky1

Define furry?


----------



## debbie5

Ever smell moth balls?


----------



## rottincorps

how did you get there legs apart?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## rottincorps

does the doctor make house calls?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there such a thing as a house doctor?


----------



## rottincorps

is your house sick?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could this be another "reality show"?


----------



## rottincorps

Who's reality are they in?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I substitute my reality for yours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is your reality any better?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

how good is your reality to mine?


----------



## debbie5

My reality is bigger than yours...wanna see??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I put on a pair of blinders first?


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps house shutters would be in order instead of blinders??


----------



## rottincorps

do house shutters ever close ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't they just for decoration?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't I see some actual working ones on an old funeral parlor in Galway, NY?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Galway in Ireland?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't Galway the guy that plays the pan flute?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Isn't Galway the guy that plays the pan flute?


(LMAO, babe!)

Didn't Pan get kicked out of Olympus for inventing the pan flute?


----------



## rottincorps

do you cook or drink from a pan flute?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather drink from a nose flute?


----------



## rottincorps

if a nose goes on strike do you pick-it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you pick your nose at stoplights?


----------



## Don Givens

Are you in Beverly Hills?


----------



## Spooky1

Why would I be in Bererly's hills?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that where the Hillbillies live?


----------



## scareme

Who are you calling a hillbilly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the shoe fit?


----------



## scareme

What size shoe do you wear?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a high heel?


----------



## scareme

What does it matter if the heel is buzzed or not?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do heels have buzzers?


----------



## scareme

How else would you know they are there?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't shoes be on your feet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever thrown a shoe?


----------



## scareme

With the foot still in it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that be uncomfortable for the wearer?


----------



## debbie5

Did you ever see that Kevin Bacon movie, "Footloose", where they cut off the preacher's foot and then make him try to dance??

("Everybody cut a foot loose!! Foot loose! Kick off yer Sunday shoes!!"....)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you rather watch a Disney flick?


----------



## scareme

How did I miss that movie, debbie5?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Scareme watching some other kind of movie?


----------



## scareme

Can you guess what it is rated?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it possibly be an X?


----------



## Don Givens

What does the "x" stand for?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there much standing in a movie rated "X"?


----------



## scareme

Is Don even old enough to get into an X movie?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I see some ID Don?


----------



## Don Givens

Don't I look old enough?


----------



## Spooky1

Do skulls get wrinkles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are skulls that vain?


----------



## Don Givens

Have you ever seen a skull with crows feet?


----------



## scareme

What did the skull do with the rest of the crow?


----------



## Don Givens

Have you looked under your coffin lately?


----------



## scareme

Is something scarey under there?


----------



## Don Givens

Don't you want to be scared?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you scare someone else?


----------



## BrokebackHaunter

can I scare everybody?


----------



## scareme

By "everybody", do you mean little Elmo too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What about Big Bird?


----------



## rottincorps

if big bird could fly....would my car need to be washed .....or would the car be totaled


----------



## scareme

How would you tell that one to your insurance company?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't it be considered an act of God?


----------



## scareme

Does God have something against rottincrops car?


----------



## rottincorps

or is big bird ...the bird of paradise? you know the ...may the bird of paradise fly over your...bla bla bla....


----------



## Don Givens

Does rottincorps drive a convertible?


----------



## Spooky1

Does big bird drive?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they issue licenses to birds?


----------



## debbie5

Is Carroll Spinney HAPPY that he's been stuck inside an 8 foot tall bird costume for 40 years??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the costume have a fly?


----------



## debbie5

Wouldn't he therefore pee on his feet??


----------



## Don Givens

Wasn't the letter P a primary sponsor of the show?


----------



## scareme

Do you watch SS too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we change the channel?


----------



## Don Givens

What else is on?


----------



## scareme

Don't you know who's playing in the BCS tonight?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the BCS related to the ACC?


----------



## scareme

Are you cheering for OU too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does my Gator costume smell?


----------



## scareme

You wouldn't wear that tacky thing, would you?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I wait for March Madness instead?


----------



## rottincorps

does that mean ill be with my own kind in march


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have virtual friends with you always already?


----------



## scareme

Is half-time over already?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

when did half time start?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't the game over by now?


----------



## scareme

Are you sad too?


----------



## debbie5

where's the beef?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you a vegertarian?


----------



## rottincorps

when all the meet is gone......since the vegetarians are already eating the same stuff as our meet supply..........will we be eating them next?


----------



## Don Givens

Do zombie vegetarians just eat people on life support?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever been spanked for your naughtiness?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you spank a zombie, does his butt fall off?


----------



## scareme

Is a zombie's butt soft and squishy?


----------



## Spooky1

Or is it a dry bony zombie butt?


----------



## Don Givens

Do Zombie Dogs eat "Gravybrain" ?


----------



## scareme

Do zombies eat dog brains?


----------



## Don Givens

Will Zombie Chickens eat frog brains?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't zombie chickens be vegetarians?

("Gravybrains" - LOL!)


----------



## Don Givens

What kind of dressing do chickens like on their salad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a joke?


----------



## Don Givens

Have you ever known me to be serious on this thread?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you seriously funny?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever been serious?


----------



## rottincorps

Have you ever been mellow?


----------



## Don Givens

Have you never tried to find a comfort from inside you?


----------



## rottincorps

is this wrong that we know this song


----------



## RoxyBlue

What song is that?


----------



## rottincorps

Is Olivia Newton John a real singer


----------



## scareme

Can you believe Roxy doesn't remember this Olivia Newton John song? Can you believe Don and rottincorps can?


----------



## rottincorps

Can you believe Xanadu wasn't a hit?...............(you do know i'm kidding)......(right?)


----------



## pyro

do you think she wants to admit it?


----------



## scareme

Where is she now?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is she outside roller skating and singing "You're The One That I Want"?


----------



## scareme

Did you ever get the one you wanted?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does she still like John Travolta!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants a pink leather jacket?


----------



## scareme

I don't know. Would Johnny look good in a pink leather jacket?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uh LOL you've never seen my ugly mug have ya?


----------



## scareme

How could anyone not love a mug like that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you blind? lol


----------



## scareme

Did you see my seeing-eye-dog?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does he have a bionic infrared eye?


----------



## scareme

Are you scared of him?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I be scared?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you scared of the dark?


----------



## Spooky1

Why would I be scared of the dark? (It's what's in the dark you need to worry about)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you found the monsters under the bed yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Do they eat toes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you noticed there are no mice in the house?


----------



## scareme

Do you have cats?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does a toy cat count?


----------



## Don Givens

Does it have fingers and toes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't fingers a human thing?


----------



## Don Givens

Are monkey's human??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they act that way sometimes?


----------



## Spooky1

Do humans throw poo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do humans sham-poo?


----------



## rottincorps

Or do they just use Sham-wow?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you believe the claims made on TV commercials?


----------



## rottincorps

Do the German's make good stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't German-made cars pretty good?


----------



## rottincorps

Is German chocolate cake really German?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think the icing on german chocolate cake looks scary?


----------



## Spooky1

How can you not like German chocolate cake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How can you not like garlic tea?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you ever kissed anyone after drinking garlic tea?


----------



## Don Givens

Wouldn't garlic tea be considered an herbal tea?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you enjoy herbal teas?


----------



## rottincorps

do you think icing in Hockey by Germans is scary?......I don't watch hockey so this may be a stupid question


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to confuse us?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Are you easily confused?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that obvious?


----------



## rottincorps

do you think I ment to do that?.........hehehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you secretly devious?


----------



## rottincorps

do you think I'm secretly devious?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't the Voices tell you that?


----------



## rottincorps

do they really need too


----------



## Spooky1

Do the voices know the difference between want, and need?


----------



## Don Givens

Do you think we should ask them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think they'll answer?


----------



## Don Givens

I know they'll answer but do you think they'll try and feed us a bunch of bull?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we consider the source?


----------



## Don Givens

Is it cold enough in here to make the voices teeth chatter or is it just me?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

how cold does it have to be to make their teeth chatter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would absolute zero be cold enough?


----------



## Don Givens

Did you know that at absolute zero all molecular motion does not cease but does not have enough energy for transference to other systems?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is science content allowed in this thread?


----------



## Spooky1

Would Mad-Science be okay?


----------



## Don Givens

Did you ever switch labels on the science teacher's chemical compound jars when you were in school?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a death wish?


----------



## Don Givens

Well death is inevitable but I guess it is one area where procrastination is a virtue, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Spooky1

Who wouldn't?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't immortality get boring after a while?


----------



## Don Givens

Isn't this a great game?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a better one here?


----------



## Don Givens

Would you mind repeating that for the people who weren't paying attention the first time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you say?


----------



## Spooky1

You talking to me?


----------



## Don Givens

Is there anybody else here?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think some people are invisible?


----------



## Don Givens

Who said that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't that the finest man who walks the face of the earth?


----------



## Don Givens

How can I argue you with you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that make you a wise man?


----------



## Don Givens

What do you think?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is thinking required for this game?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it wise to think too much?


----------



## Draik41895

do you think to much


----------



## morgan8586

Are you really 13?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that on your head?


----------



## Spooky1

What's that, a head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you just a head?


----------



## Don Givens

Wouldn't it be more PC to say "Torso Challenged"


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LMAO!)

Could you be described as "Torso Challenged"?


----------



## Don Givens

Isn't it funny that I've worked so hard to get a head just to find out it doesn't do me much good without a body?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is the glass always half full for you?


----------



## Don Givens

Since Jeff Gordon didn't win a race last year, would an optimist say he was driving half fast?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't you mean half assed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you punny today?


----------



## Don Givens

Haven't you ever heard that a punny saved is a punny earned? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we going to have to kill you now?


----------



## Don Givens

Don't I get a last request?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's your last request?


----------



## Don Givens

How bout a second chance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to be sly?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Haven't you been all day...? LOL


----------



## Spooky1

But isn't it night now, Mr. Do Do ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it morning now, Mr. Minion?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it afternoon now, Ms. "Friend of Gargoyles"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What time do you have?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you looking for the spice?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you have some if I were?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this the homonym thread?


----------



## Don Givens

Yes, would you care to take a bow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I use my violin bow?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What color is your bow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you believe it's invisible?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you mean visibly invisible?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you tell something is invisible just by looking?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You didn't know they made special glasses for that?


----------



## Spooky1

If glasses have plastic lenses, should they still be called glasses?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where did you buy yours?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

do you think i need them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you read what I just typed?


----------



## Don Givens

Is that a trick question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know any tricks?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't cops arrest women who do "tricks"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if they're card tricks?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could they have a pocket full of Trix?


----------



## Don Givens

Aren't Trix for kids?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a silly rabbit?


----------



## rottincorps

Did the rabbit ever get the Trix


----------



## Spooky1

Would a rabbit really eat cereal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do rabbits eat their young?


----------



## rottincorps

Is Trix something a play boy bunny would know about


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you post at the same time I did?


----------



## rottincorps

or did you post the same time I did


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it really matter?


----------



## Monk

Does what really matter?


----------



## Don Givens

Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Monk

Why should I pay attention?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you want to know what's going on?


----------



## Spooky1

Am I a bad person if I say, no?


----------



## scareme

Are you a bad person in general?


----------



## Spooky1

General who?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you mean Doctor Who?


----------



## Don Givens

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## scareme

What are your symptoms?


----------



## Monk

Who's sick?


----------



## rottincorps

could it be me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone just puke?


----------



## Monk

Is that what I smell?


----------



## scareme

Who said Monk smells?


----------



## Monk

What do I smell like?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would "roses" be appropriate?


----------



## rottincorps

are you allerject to roses ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't the thorns the real problem?


----------



## scareme

Are you getting roses for Valentines Day?


----------



## rottincorps

would i be considered a heartless bastard if I did nothing for valentines day?


----------



## slightlymad

Does valentines day really matter when it is lust and not love?


----------



## rottincorps

does lust come with a box of chocolate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is lust less fattening than chocolates?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone want a bloody valentine?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sending out Bloody Valentines?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should you get a jump on selling Harry Warden costumes for 09?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's Harry Warden?


----------



## rottincorps

and what he has for close are they costumes?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you all need to get out more?


----------



## scareme

Are you offering to take us all out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think he'll pick up the tab when he takes us all out?


----------



## scareme

What are you planning on odering?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I order a drink first?


----------



## scareme

What would your drink of choise be?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I get a Crown Royal on the rocks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have enough of that at home


----------



## Monk

Is there ever really enough?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you feeling thirsty?


----------



## Monk

Do you have anything to drink?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would ice water be okay?


----------



## Monk

Do you have anything with a little more flavor?


----------



## Spooky1

What flavor do you prefer?


----------



## Monk

What flavors do you have?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some Captain Morgan's Private Stock?


----------



## Spooky1

Why are you stocking Capt. Morgan's privates?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does Morgan know about these shenanigans?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't "morgan" a type of horse?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't he one of my best buds here too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is your buddy a horse?


----------



## Monk

Does it matter if he is a horse?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever met Mr Ed?


----------



## Monk

Did he say he met me?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to hide something?


----------



## Monk

Is their something I should be trying to hide?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you looked under a muddy quilt lately?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure that's mud?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think it's something else?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you give it a sniff test?


----------



## scareme

Would you smell it for me, Please?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

are you crazy?


----------



## Draik41895

are you sane?


----------



## Monk

Is that relevant?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's definition of sanity do you want to use?


----------



## Monk

Why do I have to choose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather be told what to choose?


----------



## Monk

Why bother choosing?


----------



## rottincorps

but if not choosing have you made a choice?


----------



## Monk

Is a choice really necessary at this time?


----------



## rottincorps

can I get back to you later


----------



## Monk

When is later exactly?


----------



## rottincorps

could you ask me later


----------



## Monk

Do I have to?


----------



## rottincorps

does this type of questioning make you uncomfortable


----------



## Monk

Do I seem uncomfortable?


----------



## rottincorps

do you want to talk about it


----------



## Monk

Do you want to hear about it?


----------



## rottincorps

does it involve childhood nightmares


----------



## Monk

Would that bother you if it did?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you guys have time on your hands?


----------



## Monk

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## rottincorps

or is that just another perception


----------



## Monk

Who's perceiving what?


----------



## rottincorps

is this away to confuse me


----------



## Monk

Are you confused?


----------



## rottincorps

who am I talking to


----------



## Monk

Were you talking?


----------



## rottincorps

are you answering


----------



## Monk

What was the question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I go home now?


----------



## Monk

Are you ready to leave?


----------



## rottincorps

0n a jet plane?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know when you'll be back again?


----------



## Monk

Are there any seats available?


----------



## rottincorps

dose Puff the magic dragon have any meaning to it


----------



## Monk

Do you believe in dragons?


----------



## rottincorps

and do they breath fire


----------



## Monk

What happens when they sneeze?


----------



## rottincorps

do they get hart burn


----------



## Monk

How many Tums do you think they would need?


----------



## rottincorps

do they like BBQ


----------



## Monk

Do they need charcoal?


----------



## rottincorps

do they ever get cold


----------



## Monk

Aren't they cold blooded?


----------



## rottincorps

do birds fall asleep while flying


----------



## Monk

Are dragons like birds?


----------



## rottincorps

is a phoenix a fire bird


----------



## Monk

do birds smoke?


----------



## rottincorps

do you like smoked turkey


----------



## Monk

Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## rottincorps

what doesn't taste like chicken


----------



## Monk

Does fish taste like chicken?


----------



## rottincorps

does flying fish belong to chicken family


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that what "Chicken of the Sea" is?


----------



## Monk

Which sea has chicken?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you see chickens?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you looking for Mr Chicken?


----------



## Monk

Do you know him?


----------



## Spooky1

Haven't you seen him posting around here?


----------



## rottincorps

do we need to change the subject?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What would you like to talk about?


----------



## rottincorps

does the rain in Spain really fall mainly on the plain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask Audrey Hepburn about that?


----------



## rottincorps

is she pushing up daisies right now


----------



## Spooky1

Should we dig her up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could she turn into a zombie?


----------



## Spooky1

Would she want Brrraaiinnsssssss?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did she reprogram the traffic warning signs in Austin?


----------



## Monk

Is the sign still warning of zombies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you see any on the road this morning?


----------



## Don Givens

Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't in California?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this a song and dance routine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a cane and top hat for that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you be my dance partner?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I have to go to Michigan for that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you in need of a road trip?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I bring Spooky1 with me?


----------



## Monk

Do want to take Spooky1 with you?


----------



## Spooky1

You wouldn't go without me, would you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think FE has room for both of us?


----------



## Monk

Do you take up much space?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever been lost in space?


----------



## Monk

What would you consider lost?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know how to hitch your wagon to a star?


----------



## scareme

Have you seen many stars from the silver screen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like to stalk stars from the silver screen?


----------



## scareme

Who told you about my stalking problem?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weren't you featured in the National Enquirer?


----------



## scareme

Could you tell from the picture that was me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you that gorgeous brunette?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to flatter me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't truthfulness a good thing?


----------



## scareme

Do you always tell the truth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I look like George Washington?


----------



## rottincorps

do you have wooden teeth?


This is it this is my 1000 post I have become a post whore!
because I'm a post whore .......does that make me a bad person?.........YOU MEEN PERSON'S.........oops, sorry about that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you checked out the Post Whore Congratulations thread yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Why would you think Post Whores are bad people Rottin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be the voices?


----------



## scareme

Do you hear the voices too?
Was I talking to you?
What makes you think I was talking to you?
You were looking at me weren't you?
Why would I look at you?
Never mind, I guess we have to discuss this amongst ourselves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been hanging with rottincorps?


----------



## scareme

Are you suggesting I hung rottincorps. Don't I have an alibi for that day? What day was it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hasn't he been gone for a couple days now?


----------



## Don Givens

Why did he become a post whore then stop posting?


----------



## Spooky1

Is he taking a rest after trying to keep up with Roxy's posting rate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has he been arrested for trying to keep up with my posting rate?


----------



## Monk

Is that a crime?


----------



## Don Givens

Is he exercising his right to remain silent?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do his voices know about that?


----------



## scareme

Rottincorps, where are you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't I just see him on the Post Whore Congratulations thread?


----------



## Spooky1

Has he been abducted by the voices?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do the voices belong to aliens?


----------



## Spooky1

Could it be a rouge (or maybe I meant Rogue :googly inner monologue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't "rouge" what you put on your cheeks?


----------



## Draik41895

arent your cheeks blushing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No one has ever answered this question..."who let the dogs out?"


----------



## Monk

Did they get out again?


----------



## Spooky1

Why don't the dogs let themselves out?


----------



## Monk

Why do they need to go out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather they "went" inside?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we genetically modify dogs to have an opposable thumb?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will they be able to type term papers after that?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that mean they'd be paper trained?


----------



## scareme

Are you teaching your dog to drive trains?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't a dog do a better job taking the tickets?


----------



## scareme

Do you think I could even train my dog to sit?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need to watch the "Dog Whisperer"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you calm and assertive?


----------



## scareme

Do screaming and crying count for calm and assertive?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like to scream?


----------



## rottincorps

Do I need to answer that


----------



## RoxyBlue

And where have YOU been, young man?


----------



## rottincorps

Um......which one of us are you referring to


----------



## Draik41895

which one do you think


----------



## Spooky1

If you could read minds you wouldn't need to ask that question?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you afraid what you'll find if you start reading other people's minds?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it possible he'll find nothing?


----------



## scareme

Is it possible he'll find trouble?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't you never trouble trouble 'til trouble troubles you?


----------



## scareme

Hungh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you know that old folk saying?


("Never trouble Trouble 'til Trouble troubles you")


----------



## scareme

Are you saying I'm old folk?


----------



## Draik41895

are you old folk?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't Draik show some respect to his elders?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we send him an etiquette book?


----------



## scareme

Have you got one to spare?


----------



## rottincorps

isn't it past his bed time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think he might read in bed?


----------



## scareme

What else you going to do in bed when you're 13?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about eating crackers and cheese in bed?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that to crummy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who has the Dirt Devil handy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if we just shake out the sheets?


----------



## scareme

What if we just ate ice cream instead?


----------



## Spooky1

Will it give me an ice cream headache?


----------



## scareme

Are you eating it to fast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it better to slow down and savor your food?


----------



## scareme

But if it's yucky food, is it better to eat it fast and get it over with?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried holding your nose when you do that?


----------



## Spooky1

Why would I eat food that's yucky?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that the only kind that's "good for you"?


----------



## Draik41895

are you talking about Veggie tales?


----------



## scareme

Do you really think vegetables show talk and dance?


----------



## Draik41895

how do you know this?


----------



## Don Givens

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't everybody what?


----------



## Spooky1

Who is everyone?


----------



## Don Givens

Does anybody remember laughter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone remember "Laugh-In"?


----------



## Don Givens

Is this the party to whom I am speaking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to sock it to me?


----------



## Don Givens

Wouldn't you rather paint peace signs and flowers on yourself then go to a groovy party?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I wear white go-go boots?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want me to buy you white go-go boots?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are those boots made for walkin'?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will they walk all over you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will luck be a lady tonight?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Will JT be my friend? Twice? heheh.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think this cements that I should check into AA?


----------



## rottincorps

If AA stands for anonymous,.......and everyone knows about it, whats the big secret?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does this mean I need to reveal my true identity to all of Gotham?


----------



## Draik41895

since when do you have a true identity?


----------



## rottincorps

doesn't everyone hide a little of there true identity?.............YOU SURE DON'T..............what can I say, I'm out there............HOLD ON THERE! ARE YOU LIGHT IN THE LOAFERS?...........no!......ARE TO!.......am not .......ARE TO....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you run out of meds?


----------



## Draik41895

does he need the meds?


----------



## Spooky1

Does he have enough meds to share?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that be a bad idea?


----------



## rottincorps

Are you talking behind my back in front of me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we talking a frontal lobotomy?


----------



## scareme

Shall I call the doctor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the Doctor's name, House?


----------



## scareme

Are wanting to play doctor, or play house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would someone please clean house?


----------



## Monk

does the house need to be cleaned?


----------



## scareme

Are you offering to do the job?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will he clean our house, too?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying I'm a slob?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you hear me mention any names?


----------



## scareme

Is his name on the tip of your tounge?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't I know his name by now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my...where has the time gone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have the Thirteen consumed all of time and space?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you use a little extra space?


----------



## Draik41895

would you give me some extra space?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How much are you willing to pay for extra space?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is one dollar enough?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you paying in pennies or paper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a dollar's worth of paper?


----------



## Draik41895

could you give me a dollar either way?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a tin cup, some pencils, and a street corner to go with that dollar?


----------



## rottincorps

If Speed is the name of a racer,and Pops is the name of his dad, and Sparky is the name of his mechanic.....What does that make Trixie?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that make her a magician?


----------



## scareme

Does she eat alot of cereal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is she a cereal killer?


----------



## scareme

lol Roxy!
Are you always so funny?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think bad puns are funny?


----------



## Spooky1

Can puns be anything but bad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can they sometimes be clever?


----------



## Spooky1

Can they be clever and bad at the same time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When did we start talking about you?


----------



## scareme

Is there ever anything else on your mind?


----------



## Don Givens

May I interrupt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What do you have to say?


----------



## scareme

Is it your turn to tell a joke?


----------



## GrimProductions

do you think im joking?


----------



## Monk

Aren't you joking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone know a good joke?


----------



## Don Givens

How many post ho's does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know the answer?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would this be a long list?


----------



## Spooky1

Do Post Ho's have time to change a light bulb?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

would you offer to hold the ladder?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't that be bad luck?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't we need a black cat for that?


----------



## scareme

Do you want my black cat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it like dogs?


----------



## scareme

Are your dogs nice with cats?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would "no" answer that question?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't "No" be the answer to any question?


----------



## scareme

What if the question was, "Do you like me?"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't "yes' be the correct answer?


----------



## scareme

Are you always nicer than Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, don't you think he's a pretty nice guy?


----------



## scareme

Is he a pretty guy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you think I was biased if I said he was cute?


----------



## scareme

Is he a cutie patootie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you define "patootie"?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we keep my "patootie" out of the forum discussions?


----------



## scareme

Have you heard "Hot Patootie Bless My Soul, I Owe It All To Rock And Roll"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that from the Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## scareme

Don't you just love it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And isn't "Time Warp" one of the greatest songs ever?


----------



## scareme

Do you dance to that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that be a bad idea if you were listening to it in the car?


----------



## scareme

Don't you boogie in your car?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couldn't that cause an accident?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we all wear Depends?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you wearing your 7X Post Whore black belt now?


----------



## scareme

Is Johnny one of the biggest whores we know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you right on his heels?


----------



## scareme

Is that your shadow over my shoulder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure it's me?


----------



## scareme

Are you telling me it's a monster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be my alter ego?


----------



## scareme

Is his name Walter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone else see a really tall invisible bunny rabbit or is it just me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is your real name Elwood P Dowd?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you want to know my mother's maiden name too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will that, along with your social security number, give me access to all your off shore accounts?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you trying to get an invite to my private tropical island?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I bring Spooky1 with me?


----------



## scareme

Are you planning a vacation?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to go to Johnny's island, too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't need to put on a tux for dinner do I?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you at least wear your lead underwear?


----------



## rottincorps

is there going to be x-rays


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is there something we should look at?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't you ask JT that question?


----------



## scareme

Is JT the man with all the answers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't his brain actually a super-charged deluxe CPU filled with trivia?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wont something like that take over the world?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be a bad thing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we start calling JT the Supreme Ruler now?


----------



## Monk

Why not just JT?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think he could use an Assistant Supreme Ruler?


----------



## Monk

Are you offering your services?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I have to sign an employment contract?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't you read the small print when you joined HauntForum...?


----------



## Monk

There's small print?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a pair of reading glasses?


----------



## Monk

Do you think I need glasses?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you posting faster than I am?


----------



## Monk

Do I appear to be posting faster?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Faster than a speeding bullet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think he's Superman?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is he wearing spandex right now??


----------



## Monk

does underarmor count?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that like armorall? LOL


----------



## Monk

Isn't armorall easier to put on?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this all you are wearing?


----------



## Monk

How is my wardrobe relevant?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can we change the subject?


----------



## Monk

What shall we change it to?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you changing into a butterfly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever seen Madame Butterfly?


----------



## scareme

Was that you in the title role?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I look like a diva?


----------



## scareme

Do you act like a Diva?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I take the fifth on that one?


----------



## scareme

Can you spare five for that one?


----------



## Draik41895

did you take any of my spares?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did they come off your car?


----------



## Draik41895

I have a car?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you dreaming about one?


----------



## Draik41895

should I be?


----------



## scareme

Shouldn't you be saving up for one?


----------



## Draik41895

didnt you know?


----------



## scareme

Know what?


----------



## Draik41895

what what?


----------



## scareme

Are you just being difficult?


----------



## Draik41895

how do you know this?!??!!?1


----------



## scareme

Have you looked in your mirror?


----------



## Draik41895

which one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you giving scareme a run for her money on posting last night?


----------



## Draik41895

were you spying on my too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you feeling paranoid?


----------



## Don Givens

Do we get time and a half for posting on Sunday?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't zero times 1 1/2 still zero?


----------



## Don Givens

Are you a math teacher?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need help with your math homework?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I use a calculator?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't you just do calculations in your head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is anyone out there?


----------



## Monk

Out where?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a map?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I use Google earth?


----------



## Monk

Do you know how to use Google earth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Google earth better than Mapquest?


----------



## Draik41895

is mapquest better than google earth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a matter of opinion?


----------



## monstermakerswife

Did you secretly want me to think that you secretly dropped it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dropped what?


----------



## monstermakerswife

Sorry, Had a brain fart. Wasn't looking at last page and totally missed tha last question. Won't let it happen again- promise........

Opinions vary so what difference does that make?


----------



## Don Givens

Wouldn't you like to post something in the "Caption the Avatar Above You" thread?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we get some more players for that game?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you out recruiting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone tell you about that secret army I'm amassing?


----------



## Monk

You're amassing an army, is it secret?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Is this where i sign up for roxy's secret army?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone have a pen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you saying you want to be one of my minions?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did I make my pledge in invisible ink?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I going to need an Acme brand Invisible Ink Reveal-o-Matic to read it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we all chip in on a Hooked on Phonics set?


----------



## Monk

Is it expensive?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will we all speak more clearly if we listen to it?


----------



## Monk

Do we all need to listen to it?


----------



## Draik41895

would it still help if we didnt listen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you say?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your hearing aid not working?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a spare battery?


----------



## Monk

What kind of battery?


----------



## Spooky1

Would a Mr. Fusion do?


----------



## Monk

Would a Mr. Fusion do what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he related to Mr. Fix-It?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

do we need a flux capacitor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need a quantum mechanic?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

does that make time travel possible?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we go to a Forbidden Planet?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

can we take the de lorean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't those wing doors useless in a vacuum?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

insnt it usless without plutionium


----------



## Monk

Where are we going to get plutonium at this hour?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

are the Libyan terrorists still awake


----------



## Monk

do they sleep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did anyone hear the alarm clock go off?


----------



## Monk

Did you set the alarm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weren't you supposed to take care of that?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

arnt the lybians cranky when they wake up to early.


----------



## Monk

when aren't they cranky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't librarians get cranky when you talk too loudly?


----------



## Spooky1

Am I Talking Too Loudly?


----------



## Monk

What did you say?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it worth repeating?


----------



## Monk

Did someone ask for it to be repeated?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I just go to bed for a while?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you feeling under the weather?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I blue?


----------



## Monk

Do you look blue?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I Fatty Smurf?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Did you forget who you are?*


----------



## corner haunt

Did you know who you where before?


----------



## Hella

Was I supposed to be someone else?


----------



## rottincorps

Is there others in here with the same problem as me?........DON'T YOU MEEN US?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Do I need a problem to join in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you read the fine print when you joined the Forum?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is this a trick question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know any tricks?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I modern day Houdini?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you escape from a sealed water-filled container with your hands tied behind your back?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you get the key and let me out of this foot locker?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you feeling a little cramped for space?


----------



## Monk

Is there enough space for one more?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you fold yourself in half first?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that the box they saw in half?


----------



## Monk

Who's they and where did they get a saw?


----------



## Draik41895

are they using that saw for bad things?


----------



## Monk

What do you consider bad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will that discussion require its own thread?


----------



## Draik41895

should i start a thread for it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't a prop thread be more entertaining and educational?


----------



## Draik41895

wouldnt i need to make a new prop for that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone make that prop for me and mail it postage prepaid? lol


----------



## Monk

What zip code?


----------



## Draik41895

you want cash or charge?


----------



## Monk

Visa or Mastercard?


----------



## Draik41895

credit or debit?


----------



## Monk

Does it really matter these days?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you use a little gray matter?


----------



## Monk

Should I?


----------



## Draik41895

can you?


----------



## Monk

Can I what?


----------



## Draik41895

what cant you do?


----------



## rottincorps

do you can't what?


----------



## Draik41895

huh?


----------



## Spooky1

If your in England, is it grey matter?


----------



## Monk

Am I in England?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to go there?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does the Easter Bunny deliver there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you buy him a plane ticket?


----------



## Monk

Are bunnies allowed to fly on planes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't they make better passengers than pilots?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a bunny smuggler?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is that a bunny in your pocket?


----------



## Monk

Can't I just be happy to see you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you glad to see me, too?


----------



## Monk

Should I be glad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't people always glad to see blue dogs?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

arnt the blue meanies...well mean?


----------



## Monk

What do you mean by mean?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is something burning?


----------



## Monk

Why do you ask?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will I melt?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Well, you know what they say, right?


----------



## Draik41895

what exactly is that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you hear the voices in your head too?


----------



## Monk

Who are they talking to?


----------



## Draik41895

you cant here them?


----------



## Monk

Hear who?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do yours happen to have fire extinguishers in case my head is on fire again?


----------



## Draik41895

who cant you hear?


----------



## Monk

Should I be listening?


----------



## Draik41895

should who be listening?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't anyone paying attention?


----------



## Monk

Did I miss something?


----------



## Draik41895

did you see anything?


----------



## Monk

What was I supposed to see?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

didnt you see what everyone else saw?


----------



## Draik41895

did you not see what every one else saw?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we should all look shouldnt we?


----------



## Monk

What are we looking at?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you see that full moon last night?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you turn into a wolf too?


----------



## Fangs

Was that you I heard howling again?


----------



## Spooky1

Did my howling keep you up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did we all make beautiful music together?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does just making noise count?


----------



## Monk

Count for what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we get the Count to count?


----------



## Monk

Can the Count count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can he count anything other than little bats?


----------



## rottincorps

are bats worth counting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone help me get out of this Easter Bunny costume??


----------



## Just Whisper

Can't you see I'm hunting wabbits?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need more ammunition?


----------



## Draik41895

isnt it duck season?


----------



## rottincorps

How does a 13 year old know about wabit season?


----------



## Draik41895

lol,isnt it duck season?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

isnt it wabbit season?


----------



## Draik41895

duck season?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

did i miss the turn to albuquerque


----------



## Draik41895

did some one forget the question mark?


----------



## Monk

Are you an English teacher?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

isnt this anatomy 101?


----------



## Monk

is it?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dont you want to see something naked?


----------



## Monk

are we allowed to do that?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

isnt it our right?


----------



## Monk

is it in the Constitution?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dont you think it should be?


----------



## Monk

does it matter what I think?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you the model for the Thinker sculpture?


----------



## Monk

Is it that obvious?


----------



## Spooky1

If I think, there for I am, is true, what does that make thoughtless people?


----------



## Monk

why are you asking me?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Who else should I ask?


----------



## Draik41895

did you even ask?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I ask for a chocolate bunny?


----------



## Draik41895

nut or no nuts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they come with nuts?

(I can't believe I typed that:googly


----------



## Draik41895

how big would you like the nuts?(still channeling SI)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

how big? and are they salty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we change the subject now


----------



## Draik41895

do you wish it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't my wish your command?


----------



## Draik41895

is my command your wish?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

do you mean what you say or say what you mean?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you just do as I say, and not as I do?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

could we be more of a confusing group of people?


----------



## Monk

Are you confused?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you enlighten him, O Holy One?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone have a match?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do my blue dogs and your blue face match?


----------



## Monk

Are you color blind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have some color swatches to show me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I put on my 3-D glasses too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have an extra set I can borrow?


----------



## Just Whisper

Does anyone know where the wabbit went?


----------



## Monk

There was a wabbit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was he wascally?


----------



## Monk

Who?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you miss something?


----------



## Monk

Was there something I missed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you find yourself asking that question often?


----------



## Monk

Should I be concerned about repeatedly asking myself questions?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you listen to yourself?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just outpost me speedwise?


----------



## Monk

Does anyone really need an answer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you going to answer your phone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a phantom ring you're hearing?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that ring on a phantom limb?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't the Phantom have two rings?


----------



## Monk

Are you telling me there are 2 phantom limbs reported in one day?


----------



## Just Whisper

Were we suppose to tell you?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't you keep a secret?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it strong enough for a man but made for a woman?


----------



## Monk

Will we ever know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Who has candy?


----------



## Draik41895

you have candy?


----------



## Monk

Who's licking the Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Draik41895

theres that too?


----------



## Monk

What are you talking about?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Can I bring cake?


----------



## Monk

Do you have cake to bring?


----------



## Draik41895

do you have my cake?


----------



## Monk

Where is everyone getting cake from?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a sale at the bakery I don't know about?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Do you know about the sale at the slaughter house?


----------



## Monk

Is it a red tag sale?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a toe tag sale?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are there refreshments?


----------



## Spooky1

Do they serve Whors d'œuvre in the Post whore house?


----------



## Monk

Are we going to a post-whore house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you already live in one?


----------



## Monk

Does the one I live in really count though?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is going over 100 posts in less than a month during the off season considered post-whor-y enough?


----------



## Moon Dog

How many posts could a post whore post if a post whore could whore posts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we revisit Frankie's question when she reaches 500 posts (half a ho status)?


----------



## Monk

Is post whoring legal here?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't most of this conversation going to land everyone in the pokey?


----------



## Just Whisper

Can I bring Gumby?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

If Gumby goes, can Mr. Bill go as well?


----------



## Just Whisper

OOOHHHH NOOOOO, Mr Bill?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will he go get me another beer?


----------



## Monk

Is there any more beer left?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are we talking your house or mine??


----------



## Monk

Are you at my house?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Can you get me one while you're up?


----------



## Monk

Are you drinking too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there a party going on?


----------



## Monk

Was I invited to this party?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't you too far away to come over?


----------



## Monk

Isn't everyone coming here?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does that mean all these drinks are just for me?


----------



## Monk

Wouldn't you like to share?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What do you think?


----------



## Monk

Why in the world would you want to know what I think?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

why wouldnt i?


----------



## Monk

What difference does it make?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

While you two fight it out, can I chug your share?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Has anyone tried my Crystal Head Vodka?


----------



## Monk

Are you offering some?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't I leave you guys alone for five minutes without a drunken bash getting started?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Would you mind leaving for 5 minutes to find out?


----------



## Just Whisper

Who is that dancing on the table with the blucky, wearing nothing but an empty plastic 6 pack wrapper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you guys still partying?


----------



## Just Whisper

Are five minutes up already?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the blucky a good dancer?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If blucky has two left feet,what happened two his right one?


----------



## Draik41895

there was a party while i was gone?


----------



## rottincorps

if you were gone wasn't that because of a party?


----------



## Monk

Is the party over?


----------



## Don Givens

Did somebody call a taxi?


----------



## Monk

Are you a taxi driver?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does he have one of those wooden bead seat covers in his car?


----------



## Monk

Do those things really work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever tried one?


----------



## Monk

Would I ask if they worked if I had tried one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be a rhetorical question?


----------



## Monk

Is resorting to big words really necessary?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you find that discombobulating?


----------



## Monk

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you easily confused?


----------



## Monk

Are you questioning my intellect?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I question your good judgement instead?


----------



## Monk

What would you consider 'good' judgement?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is bad judgement a bad thing?


----------



## Monk

Are we discussing ethics now?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

should we be?


----------



## Monk

Can we change the subject?


----------



## Draik41895

what subject?


----------



## Monk

What should we talk about?


----------



## Draik41895

can we talk about pizza?


----------



## Monk

Do you like pizza?


----------



## Draik41895

is the sky blue?


----------



## Monk

What does that have to do with pizza?


----------



## Draik41895

do you like it?


----------



## Monk

pizza?


----------



## Draik41895

do you not like pizza?


----------



## Monk

What kind of pizza are we talking about?


----------



## Draik41895

what kinds of toppings do you like


----------



## Monk

What can fit on top of a pizza?


----------



## Draik41895

can salmon fit on pizza?


----------



## Monk

Does salmon taste good on pizza?


----------



## Draik41895

have you tried salmon on pizza?


----------



## Monk

does salmon eggs count?


----------



## Draik41895

youve had salmon eggs on pizza?


----------



## Monk

Haven't you?


----------



## Draik41895

why would i?


----------



## Monk

Don't you like pizza?


----------



## Draik41895

with fish eggs?


----------



## Monk

Does it matter what toppings there are?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about caviar on pizza?


----------



## Draik41895

have you tried that?


----------



## Monk

What does everyone have against fish eggs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we get mushrooms on that pizza?


----------



## Draik41895

how about anchovies?


----------



## Monk

Are we finally getting pizza?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone call the delivery guy?


----------



## rottincorps

Why can't itbe a girl?


----------



## Monk

does the delivery girl have a corny uniform?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the delivery person expect a tip?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Do you know what I'll give 'em the tip of?


----------



## Just Whisper

Is it an iceberg?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Why so cold?


----------



## Just Whisper

Is it cold in here or are you just NOT happy to see me?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

why wouldnt i be happy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever noticed how people like being around a happy person?


----------



## Monk

Is happiness contagious?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone have any extra biosuits laying around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, the first time I read that, I thought you said "biscuits)

Are you going into a hazardous waste zone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does infectious disease make you hungry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you feed a fever and starve a cold?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Could you just pass me a gas mask and biohazard sticker?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you having gas problems?


----------



## Monk

What do you consider a problem?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there a color coded chart?


----------



## Monk

What if you are color blind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you use a color Braille chart?


----------



## Draik41895

how does braille help you see colors?


----------



## Monk

Who needs help seeing colors?


----------



## Draik41895

you cant see color?


----------



## Monk

What color am I not seeing?


----------



## Draik41895

can you see how many fingers im holding up?


----------



## Monk

Where are your fingers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are your fingers in too many pies?


----------



## Monk

Who has pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't Draik's mom bake some pies for everyone?


----------



## Monk

Is that what I smell?


----------



## Draik41895

if she did,why didnt i find out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is she saving them for later for you?


----------



## Monk

When do I get mine?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

What are we talking about?


----------



## Monk

Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you get the invite for pie?


----------



## Monk

Where is the pie?


----------



## Wildcat

Where was the pie?


----------



## Monk

Is the pie gone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Draik eat it all?


----------



## Wildcat

Was it good pie?


----------



## Monk

Why wouldn't he share the pie with us?


----------



## Spooky1

What kind of pie was it?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Did four and twenty blackbirds fly out of it when sliced?


----------



## Just Whisper

is it wabbit AND blackbird season too?


----------



## Don Givens

Ummm, what's up Doc?


----------



## Monk

Now is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't I always travel with my good friend Dr. Jack Daniels?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you settle for a nice Shirley Temple?


----------



## Monk

Does a Shirley Temple taste good with Jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Jack a pirate?


----------



## Monk

Is he from Somalia?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone want to do some yard work?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

How can I do yard work when it's pouring rain?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is this a bad time to mention it's sunny and 76 here?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Does anyone LIKE humidity? :zombie:


----------



## Monk

Is it humid there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we in the middle of the rain forest?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone put some aloe on the top of my head for me?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

can you put it on my back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you rather have sunscreen?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I just get another beer instead?


----------



## Wildcat

Do you still want it on your back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is beer good for your skin?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it what cures what ales ya? lol


----------



## Wildcat

Are you feeling ill?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Do I look like I'm coming down with something?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dont you look green?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't "in" to be green now?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

depends are you infected?


----------



## Wildcat

Can a Jack-O-Lantern get infected?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we all ask Dr. Killinger for a consult?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know what his fees are?


----------



## Monk

Can't we get a free consult?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we pay in props?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you actually part with any of your props?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is he mad?


----------



## Monk

Who is mad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a humor magazine?


----------



## Monk

Do you read?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I just look at the pictures?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

what kind of pictures?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

are they "adult" pictures?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are there any adults here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need adult supervision?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone fetch my bottle?


----------



## Monk

Do you mean the bottle of Jack?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I have a hungry 7 month old here?


----------



## Monk

Are you breast feeding?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you hungry for a knuckle sandwich? lol


----------



## Monk

does it come with mustard?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you want that wit'?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

or wit' out?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

does it come with fries?


----------



## Monk

do you you got whiz?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could we skip the sandwich and get dessert?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it chocolate?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

is it diet?


----------



## Monk

Do you have cheesecake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I second the request for cheesecake?


----------



## Monk

should we drizzle it with fruit?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

fruit can be drizzled?


----------



## Monk

do I look like I would know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a walking encyclopedia?


----------



## Monk

Since when do encyclopedias walk?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I worry that mine whispers in my ear and likes to sing Billie Holiday tunes?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like it's singing?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

do you like your ears?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you talking about corn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't this entire thread kind of corny?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

what was that? Did you say horny?


----------



## Monk

Is that the direction we want to go with this?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a personal preference?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone want to cut my grass again?


----------



## Just Whisper

Are you still wearing it as a skirt?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did I just fashion myself a new wig and goatee?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is it sexy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't JT always sexy in a grass skirt and goatee?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't the goatee real but the skirt is made from hedge clippings and twigs?


----------



## Monk

do you wear skirts often?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it ok for luau night in the yard?


----------



## Monk

Are you in Hawaii?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does Vincent Price have me hostage in a cave right now?


----------



## Monk

Is it dark?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can someone turn the light on in here?


----------



## Monk

where is the light switch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it near the door you came through?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't the giant tiki idol blocking our way out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have something we can sacrifice to the idol so we can get out?


----------



## Spooky1

What do you suggest we sacrifice?


----------



## Monk

Anyone got a virgin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we fly out on Virgin Airlines?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Airlines hire virgins?


----------



## Moon Dog

You want to what with a virgin?


----------



## Spooky1

How do they keep them virgins?


----------



## Monk

Have we figured out who the virgin is yet?


----------



## Wildcat

Is it listed in their profile?


----------



## Monk

Can we check and see?


----------



## Draik41895

can i see too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need glasses?


----------



## Monk

How about contact lenses?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

What were we talking about again?


----------



## rottincorps

Can you hit the refresh button?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

werent we talking about virgins?


----------



## Monk

Where are the virgins?


----------



## Wildcat

Are we back on virgins again?


----------



## Monk

Who was on the virgins?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would a slightly used virgin do?


----------



## Monk

Would it still be a virgin?


----------



## Wildcat

Oh god Roxy. I had to clean some coffee of my keyboard.

Does it matter?


----------



## Monk

Well, aren't we looking for a virgin to sacrifice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think we could substitute a chicken?


----------



## Monk

Is the chicken a virgin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How can you tell?


----------



## Monk

wouldn't it be obvious?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they wear a scarlet letter if they're not?


----------



## Monk

wouldn't that be too obvious?


----------



## Draik41895

a scarlet letter?


----------



## Just Whisper

Who are we writing a letter to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it too early to write Santa at the North Pole?


----------



## Monk

What time is it at the North Pole?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does time actually exist at the North Pole?


----------



## Monk

Is that a scientific question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think there'll be a quiz?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I earn some extra credit?:cheesyvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you flirting with me again?


----------



## Monk

Does flirting get him extra credit?


----------



## Just Whisper

Where can I get some credit?


----------



## Monk

Is China still offering lines of credit?


----------



## Just Whisper

Aren't the lines really long in China?


----------



## Monk

Have you been to China recently?


----------



## Just Whisper

Does it count if I've eaten on china recently?


----------



## Monk

Was it chinese food you ate?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is there any left?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Dudley Do Right?


----------



## Monk

Who is Right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you be wrong?


----------



## Monk

Am I ever wrong?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I ask your other friends about that?


----------



## Monk

What other friends?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have at least seven?


----------



## Draik41895

is that a close guess?


----------



## Monk

Who's counting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have an abacus we can use?


----------



## MorbidMariah

Where did you learn to use an abacus?


----------



## Monk

Who knows how to use it?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it need batteries?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can someone rig up a solar panel for it?


----------



## Monk

Can't we just use an extension cord?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does someone have time to go buy one at Target?


----------



## Monk

Is there a Target nearby?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Target everywhere, like mold?


----------



## Monk

Are you having mold issues?


----------



## Don Givens

Does anybody here know how to save a forrest?


----------



## Monk

Which forest would you like to save?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Forrest Tucker?


----------



## Monk

does he need to be saved?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has he been born again?


----------



## Monk

When was he born the first time?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think he was hatched?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is someone hatching a plot?


----------



## Monk

Will the plot thicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we throw in some corn starch?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Is this getting corny?


----------



## Monk

Does anyone want popcorn?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's got the hot melted butter?


----------



## Draik41895

wouldnt that burn us?


----------



## Monk

Are you afraid of hot melted butter?


----------



## Spooky1

Are Lobsters afraid of hot melted butter?


----------



## Monk

Do you know any lobsters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want to be introduced to some?


----------



## Monk

Do they like married guys?


----------



## Wildcat

What were your intentions with the lobster?!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And does it involve hot melted butter?


----------



## Don Givens

Do lobsters get crabs?


----------



## Monk

Could you let me know, when you find out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Monk)


Can we just get clam chowder for takeout?


----------



## Monk

Is that New England or Manhatten chowder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like traditional or modern?


----------



## Monk

Are there any other choices?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

which is the best?


----------



## Monk

Do you mean between the lobster and crab?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather have spaghetti?


----------



## Draik41895

isnt lobster better though?


----------



## Monk

Better than what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What could be better than being here?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

can anyone think of anything?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I think of a number and you try to guess it?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is it 47?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't Doug Adams say the answer is 42?


----------



## Monk

What was the question again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone ask a question?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you asking me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you buy me something?


----------



## Monk

What would you like?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you order me a chocolate ice cream soda?


----------



## Monk

Who's buying?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Johnny Thunder picking up this round?


----------



## Monk

Shouldn't he pick up every round?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

or should he pick up a square?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't "squares" considered losers?


----------



## Spooklights

Does that mean the square is picking up this round?


----------



## Just Whisper

Is it a round tuit?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone refill my coffee for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you do with your mug?


----------



## scareme

With a mug like that, don't you think everyone wants it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have you seen my Ugly Mug tshirt from the shore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you get enough for everyone?


----------



## Wildcat

What was I suppose to get enough of?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you forget your mission already?


----------



## slightlymad

Is not the mission a secrete?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will this Forum self-destruct in 15 seconds?


----------



## Draik41895

what about 5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you got a fiver on you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does he need some ointment to clear that up?


----------



## Draik41895

do have my ointment?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't I more of a salve guy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to treat a rash?


----------



## Draik41895

do you have a rash too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can blue dogs get rashes?


----------



## Hella

Isn't there a name for that?


----------



## Spooky1

Do blue dogs get blue rashes?


----------



## Hella

Do you have a blue dog?


----------



## Monk

What makes the dog blue?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is he Papa Smurf's mutt?


----------



## Monk

What's his name?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't he Snoopy's brother, Bluepy?


----------



## Don Givens

Monk said:


> What makes the dog blue?


Could it be that his gold digger bitch left him for Snoopy?


----------



## Monk

Isn't Snoopy gay?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't he always happy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is anyone having a happy monday?


----------



## Monk

Is there such a thing as happy Mondays?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Weren't they a fun band?


----------



## Monk

Is that the same as a boy band?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't we looking for a few good men?


----------



## Monk

Have we found any?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you checked out the Marines?


----------



## Monk

What if the Marines are busy?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

arnt they the last ones out?


----------



## Monk

What if they come out early?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is someone coming out of something?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's that bird outside doing now?


----------



## Draik41895

is it supposed to be inside?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does it perch itself in my library and squawk "Nevermore"?


----------



## Monk

You have a library?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you read?


----------



## Monk

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you stand on the trap door in my library so I can have you fall into the gator pit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do gators consider monks a delicacy?


----------



## Monk

How do you know I wont eat the gators?


----------



## Spooky1

Are those really gators, or are they crocs?


----------



## Monk

Do they taste the same?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

They may be stolloween props?


----------



## Monk

Do Stolloween's props taste like alligator?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever tasted alligator?


----------



## Monk

Hasn't everyone eaten some gator at some point?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

What goes with gator?


----------



## Fangs

Would Ranch go with gator?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does it taste better with stewed escaped convict and a pinch of paprika?


----------



## Fangs

Or with boiled rabbit and a dash of hot sauce?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Glen Close cooking the rabbit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you fatally attracted to rabbits?


----------



## Monk

Do you consider rabbits attractive?


----------



## rottincorps

do you like rabbit stew?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I didn't even know rabbits cooked?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we cook a goose instead?


----------



## Don Givens

How do you like your Goose cooked?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want your goose cooked?


----------



## Monk

Who said I had a goose to cook?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you have to be goosed to cook?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that apt to make you spill things in the kitchen?


----------



## Spooky1

You don't expect me to clean up your mess, do you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

organic substances?


----------



## Monk

Did I make a mess again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a mop around here somewhere?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Would a broom do?


----------



## Monk

Would a broom do what?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

are you silly?


----------



## Monk

What would you consider silly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some Silly Putty?


----------



## Monk

Do you have some silly putty?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

have you ever chewed on that stuff?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do yo have strong teeth and a stronger stomach?


----------



## Monk

How could you determine if my stomach is stronger than my teeth?


----------



## Spooky1

I have a hammer do you want me to see which is stronger?


----------



## Monk

Is it a big hammer?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

is it a big tummy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did anyone bring their tape measure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How long a tape measure do you think we're going to need?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I really need to think right now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it too early in the morning for thinking?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Can I go back to bed now?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there someone there waiting for you?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Do cats count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can the dog get in the bed, too?


----------



## Spooky1

Would the dog and cat fight?


----------



## scareme

Are you looking for a fight?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have some boxing gloves?


----------



## scareme

Do you think I could take him?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Take him where?


----------



## rottincorps

Does the sun shine there?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Isn't it night now?


----------



## HalloweenGirl101

Is it dark outside?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't you see the light?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we go to the light?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What if some of us aren't ready to go to the light?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is anybody here named Carolanne?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone forget to move the bodies?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Did we REALLY need to move the bodies?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Can't we just use the bodies for mulch....or steaks?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone have some A-1 steak sauce?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Or Heinz 57?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has the grill been fired up yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Does someone have a really big grill we can use?


----------



## rottincorps

do you want to make a road trip to my neck of the woods?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone wanna stop by here first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you post directions to your house yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Should we rent a bus for the trip?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that be a short bus?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will you avert your gaze when you see my hideous visage?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

can I bring my chainsaw?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you gonna cut wood for the bonfire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we get to toast marshmallows and make s'mores at the bonfire?


----------



## Spooky1

Will we dance around the bonfire?


----------



## Dragonomine

You think you can dance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I be the judge of that?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can you be bribed?


----------



## Monk

What are you offering?


----------



## Spooky1

What do you want?


----------



## Monk

What do you have?


----------



## Dragonomine

Would you like some chocolate?


----------



## Monk

Is it dark chocolate?


----------



## Dragonomine

Is milk chocolate ok?


----------



## Monk

Is milk chocolate all you have?


----------



## Dragonomine

Would you like me to go to the store?


----------



## Monk

Would that be too much trouble?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I trouble you for some of that chocolate now?


----------



## Dragonomine

What will you give me for it?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Do you want money?


----------



## scareme

How much money are you offering?


----------



## Monk

Can I have some money too?


----------



## Dragonomine

Is this monopoly money?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Who is playing Monopoly?


----------



## Dragonomine

Would anyone like to play Monopoly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I get one of those "Get Out Of Jail Free" cards?


----------



## Monk

Who is going to be the banker?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can I be the shoe?


----------



## Monk

How about the top hat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't that a Fred Astaire musical?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Anyone seen any good musicals lately?


----------



## Monk

Are there any good musicals?


----------



## Dragonomine

Did you ever go to Broadway?


----------



## Monk

Who hasn't been to Broadway?


----------



## Dragonomine

Where did you stay?


----------



## Monk

Why would I stay?


----------



## Dragonomine

You didn't stay at a hotel?


----------



## Monk

Was I supposed to?


----------



## Dragonomine

Did you sleep on the street?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we all go repave the streets outside?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Do you just like the smell of asphalt or something?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can I paint the lines?


----------



## Don Givens

I don't know, can you?


----------



## Dragonomine

Would you like to choose the color?


----------



## Monk

What colors can we choose from?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

can we chose from the ultraviolet spectrum?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't we choose purple?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are we trying to colorize?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wasn't it stripes on the highway?


----------



## Monk

How much paint will we need?


----------



## Dragonomine

Does it matter?


----------



## Monk

Don't you think it matters to somebody?


----------



## Dragonomine

Wouldn't they speak up then?


----------



## Monk

How would I know what they would do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you know everything?


----------



## Monk

What do you consider everything?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you memorized the encyclopedia yet?


----------



## Monk

Do I have to memorize the whole thing?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Do you want to pick a section and work on that?


----------



## Monk

Where's a good place to start?


----------



## Dragonomine

What is the first name?


----------



## Spooky1

Should you start with "A"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that "A for Aardvark"?


----------



## Monk

How often does anyone really use the word aardvark?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think aardvarks use the word "aardvark"?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Did you know that aardvark means "earth pig?"
(and that I am a font of useless information???)


----------



## Dragonomine

what do aardvarks eat?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Do you need to feed one?


----------



## Dragonomine

Anyone want to feed one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone have ants or termites they need to get rid of?


----------



## Monk

What if I have both?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should you go to the doctor for some ointment to get rid of them?


----------



## Monk

Do I need health insurance to see the doc?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to sell "snake Oil", JT?


----------



## Monk

Does snake oil kill ants?


----------



## Dragonomine

How do you get oil from a snake?


----------



## Monk

Can't you milk a snake?


----------



## Dragonomine

They have milk????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that an old wives' tale?


----------



## Dragonomine

How old are they?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The wives or the snakes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we look that up in Wikipedia?


----------



## Monk

What do you think we'll find if we did look it up?


----------



## Dragonomine

Don't you just love wiki?


----------



## Monk

Do you really love it?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can you find any other website with all that information?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How accurate do you think it is?


----------



## Dragonomine

Wouldn't you think wiki would be the most accurate?


----------



## Spooky1

You don't think people make up things on the web?


----------



## Dragonomine

What web?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Don't spiders make webs?


----------



## Dragonomine

Are we talking about spiders now?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Does anyone really like spiders?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do they bother you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are they always calling him trying to sell him a time share?


----------



## Spooky1

Do the time shares have a lot of cobwebs?


----------



## Monk

Do you want a time share with a lot of cobwebs?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Where is this timeshare? Is it a popular vacation spot for spiders?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it possible the timeshare is in our kitchen, since spiders keep showing up there?


----------



## Dragonomine

Where is the time share located?


----------



## Spooky1

Do the time shares have trap doors?


----------



## Dragonomine

Why would they need a trap door?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Doesn't every house have a trap door?


----------



## Dragonomine

Does yours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't you ever heard of trap door spiders?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are they carpenters? Or just the ants?


----------



## Monk

Is your aunt a carpenter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could we borrow the carpenter aunt to rebuild our shed?


----------



## Monk

What's wrong with your shed?


----------



## Spooky1

Are sheds suppose to leak?


----------



## Monk

What is it leaking?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is it raining?


----------



## Monk

Is it a heavy rain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there tritium in the rain?


----------



## Don Givens

What is tritium?


----------



## Monk

Does it cause cancer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you planning on drinking it?


----------



## Monk

Can I have lemon with it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you need a straw, too?


----------



## Monk

Does the cup have a lid?


----------



## Spooky1

What size is the cup?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we still talking drinks here?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is it too late to order a drink?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What would you like to have?


----------



## Monk

What are you offering?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know free is my favorite flavor?


----------



## Monk

Is cheap your second favorite?


----------



## Dragonomine

Are you calling him cheap?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you hear the little birdies cheeping?


----------



## Monk

Are you calling the little birdies cheap?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is hearing things a sign of dementia?


----------



## Monk

Are you hearing things?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't the voices talking to you?


----------



## Monk

Was it me they were talking to?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Did the voices tell you to say that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is someone channeling Rottincorps' voices?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can we have a seance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where is our medium?


----------



## Monk

Can I get a large?


----------



## Don Givens

Would you like fries with that?


----------



## Monk

Can I get onion rings instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a breath mint for later?


----------



## Monk

Could I have one for now and later?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Isn't there a candy called that?


----------



## slightlymad

But will the candy be good now and later?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You don't want candy now?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have it later?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it getting late?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it too late for all of you?


----------



## Dragonomine

Isn't it morning?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that why the sun's in my eyes?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't the sun rather large to fit in your eye?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would anyone like some sunglasses?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can I have a pair?


----------



## Spooky1

A pair of what?


----------



## Monk

Do you have a pair of jacks or better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will three of a kind win the hand?


----------



## Monk

Are you telling me that you have three hands?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

What wins a foot?


----------



## Monk

Why are you trying to win a foot?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone want to rub my feet?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do they stink?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Why would you want to smell them?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you heard that Moses Supposes His Toeses Are Roses?


----------



## kprimm

Are you his friend? Is that how you Knowses?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I legend?


----------



## Dragonomine

Could you be more clear on what a legend entails?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you pour salt on my tail can I still fly?


----------



## Monk

Do you have a tail?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And what exactly does salting a tail entail?


----------



## Spooky1

Why would you want your entrails salted?


----------



## Monk

Do they taste better with salt?


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't everything taste better with a little salt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who put all that salt in the ocean?


----------



## Monk

Why, do you need some of it?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do you think we have enough salt?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

What do you need it for?


----------



## Monk

Are we having margaritas?


----------



## rottincorps

is it time to get twisted


----------



## Monk

Does he have the salt with him?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you ask the Voices if they have the salt?


----------



## Monk

Aren't the voices on a low sodium diet?


----------



## Dragonomine

What kind of voices?


----------



## Monk

Don't you hear them?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they singing?


----------



## Monk

Should we sing along?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Why are they singing?


----------



## Monk

Don't you like singing?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Can they sing a little louder?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Can they all sing the same song?


----------



## Dragonomine

Which song?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you singing Monster Mash again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a song about mashers?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can you dance to monster mash?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you lead?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you leading a revolt?


----------



## Monk

Who are we revolting against this time?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do we have a tyrant among our ranks?


----------



## Don Givens

Who Dares To Question Me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have the answers to the questions?


----------



## Monk

Can we just guess?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we not and say we did?


----------



## Monk

Do you tell lies often?


----------



## Don Givens

What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Draik41895

why would you want to know that?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Are the Python references spilling over into other threads?


----------



## Dragonomine

We have a python?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Did you see a snake?


----------



## Dragonomine

What do they look like?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Aren't they kinda big?


----------



## Dragonomine

My boobs? (HAAHAAHAAHAAA)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You have snakes on your boobs?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Why would you have snakes there?


----------



## Dragonomine

Are you Medeusa?


----------



## Monk

Do I look like Medusa?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do you have a head shot?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Did someone get shot in the head?


----------



## Don Givens

Wouldn't it be less painful to get a shot in the arm or the butt?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Why would you want to shoot someone at all?


----------



## Joiseygal

Wouldn't you rather get stabbed than shot?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

What is with all you violent people?


----------



## Dragonomine

Isn't this fun?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Isn't it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it a mammalian thing?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Did you know there was a song called "mammals" by They Might Be Giants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know any giant mammals?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have you ever seen my picture?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, can you post one in this thread?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can I see too?


----------



## Monk

Why can't you see?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is a visit to the eye doctor in order?


----------



## Monk

In order to do what?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do you need glasses?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you make sure they're filled with frosty brews?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can you put them in the freezer?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like beer popcicles?


----------



## Joiseygal

Will I get brain freeze from the beer popsicles?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do you think they taste good?


----------



## Joiseygal

If they have beer in it than it taste good, but will it get me drunk?


----------



## Dragonomine

Wouldn't it have to be like a a massively JUMBO popcicle for you to get drunk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think a winesickle would be a good choice for non-beer lovers?


----------



## Joiseygal

I would love to try a winesickle, but Draonomine believes that I could get drunk on one popcicle is this true?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do you think rum would freeze well enough to make a popcicle?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will it melt when I'm on a beach in Key West?


----------



## Spooky1

Would your blue skin burn on a beach in Key West?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there any alligators on the beach in Key West?


----------



## Monk

Do alligators get sunburn on a beach in Key West?


----------



## Spooky1

Do Key West alligators drink pina coladas?


----------



## Draik41895

Do Key West alligators drink pink lemonade


----------



## Spooky1

Do Key West alligators eat people who drink pink lemonade?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can we go somewhere else?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why would you ever want to do that?


----------



## Dragonomine

Wouldn't Tahiti be nicer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do the Tahitian alligators know about the ones that drink pink lemonade in Key West?


----------



## Dragonomine

Aren't alligators meat eaters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever heard of a vegetarian alligator?


----------



## Dragonomine

Have you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it about time for Johnny Thunder to stop by with a totally unrelated question?


----------



## Spooky1

What's Johnny's relations go to do with anything?


----------



## Evil Queen

How about a totally unrelated question from me?


----------



## Dragonomine

What is it?


----------



## Spooky1

Is "It" the latest thing?


----------



## Joiseygal

Does your question have something to do with popcorn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did anyone remember to bring some popcorn for the Forum fiends?


----------



## Dragonomine

Isn't that a book by Stephen King?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you referring to the "IT" comment about three questions back?


----------



## Dragonomine

How did all these other posts get between mine and his?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you just hate it when that happens?


----------



## Dragonomine

Does it happen often?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a book by Stephen King?


----------



## Dragonomine

Are you mocking me? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you blessed with a good sense of humor?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do clowns taste funny?


----------



## Spooky1

Do clowns have expiration dates?


----------



## Dragonomine

Aren't clowns stupid?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you ever given a clown an IQ test?


----------



## Evil Queen

If you give a clown an IQ test will he think he's a genius?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a question on the IQ test about how many clowns fit in a Mini Cooper?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't there one asking how many balloons it takes to make a balloon dog?


----------



## Dragonomine

Doesn't it just take 1?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you stop at just one?


----------



## Goblin

How many clowns does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you guys quite clowning around?


----------



## Dragonomine

You mean quit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(ARRRGHHH!:googly

Am I allowed an unintentional typo?


----------



## Dragonomine

Does a bear poop in the woods?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you going to get close enough to said bear to find out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there bears in Chicago?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Would they be urban bears?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are they urbane and witty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they like pic-a-nick baskets?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do they wear ties?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You do know that bears don't really talk, right? (well, not to YOU anyway)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't Teddy Ruxpin talk?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Didn't Teddy Roosevelt talk too?


----------



## Dragonomine

wasn;t the teddy bear named after him?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you smarter than the average bear?


----------



## Dragonomine

How smart are bears?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is my dentist a grizzly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does he have large hairy paws?


----------



## Dragonomine

Is his teeth clean?


----------



## Spooky1

Is his last name Adams?


----------



## Dragonomine

Does he have an apple?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you planning on making a pie?


----------



## Dragonomine

Would you like an apple pie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who doesn't love pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you believe I don't love pie?


----------



## Wildcat

How could you not like pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be those soggy crusts?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Why are the crusts soggy?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it wrong for me to be happy that I get all the pie?:winkvil:


----------



## smileyface4u23

Why won't anyone make me a pie?


----------



## Dragonomine

What kind would you like?


----------



## Monk

What kind can you make?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is someone hosting a Pie Make & Take?


----------



## Spooky1

Does anyone have rhubarb?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do you have a recipe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a recipe for disaster?


----------



## Bone To Pick

If you add sugar to disaster, will it taste bittersweet?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that how they make bittersweet chocolate?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we head to Hershey and investigate?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Do you think we can all fit in one car?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can we rent a bus?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do you think the bus will fit in the car, too?


----------



## Dragonomine

If we get a bus do you think we still need a car?


----------



## Spooky1

Can anyone drive a bus?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can't we hire a driver?


----------



## scareme

Where are we going?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we just drive around in circles for a while?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't we already doing that?


----------



## Wildcat

Am I the only one getting dizzy?


----------



## Dragonomine

Aren't we going to Hershey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they give guests free chocolate there?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it the best smelling city in the world?


----------



## Dragonomine

Have you ever been to the amusement park?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's so amusing about amusement parks?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you like scary rides?


----------



## Monk

What do you consider scary?


----------



## Spooky1

Are roller coasters scary?


----------



## Dragonomine

Aren't they supposed to be?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does it matter if they are?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some gray matter?


----------



## Joiseygal

Why does it have to be gray could it be blue?


----------



## Dragonomine

What color would it be under a blacklight and floating in water with yellow highliter ink?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did I skip science class that day?


----------



## Spooklights

Which day was that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How far back does your haunted calendar go?


----------



## Bone To Pick

If it can go all the way back to the wall, how am I supposed to read it?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you know how to read?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is this going to be on the test?


----------



## rottincorps

What!.....there's a test!


----------



## Monk

What's going to be on the test?


----------



## scareme

Is it a pop quiz?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do quizzes really pop?


----------



## Monk

Have you ever heard of a crackle quiz?


----------



## scareme

Can moms take a pop quiz?


----------



## Monk

Are there restrictions on who can take pop quizzes?


----------



## scareme

Are quizzes restricting your pop?


----------



## Monk

Should I be concerned?


----------



## scareme

Are you worried?


----------



## Monk

Should I be?


----------



## scareme

Have you looked behind you?


----------



## Monk

Are you looking at my behind again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it worth looking at?


----------



## Monk

Don't you think so?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you turn around for a second?


----------



## Monk

Should it be exactly one second?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is this a private conversation?


----------



## Monk

Are behinds considered private?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't privates mostly those young guys in the military?


----------



## Monk

Are you talking about my privates?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you command any privates?


----------



## Monk

Have you seen any privates around to command?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you know where yours are?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy are you hiding peoples privates?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Why do people only have privates, while corn has colonels?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you always make such corny jokes?


----------



## Monk

What's so funny about corn?


----------



## Spooky1

If there's Pop-corn and baby corn, why isn't there Mom-corn?


----------



## Monk

Do you really want to have mom-corn?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would you have to butter it up?


----------



## Spooky1

Does this butter make me look fat?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do you think you're fat?


----------



## Monk

Is fat a state of mind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that only apply to fatheads?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you listening in on what I was saying?


----------



## Spooky1

Were you speaking too loudly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a little deaf?


----------



## Monk

Could you repeat that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you say?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you really want me to repeat myself?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Can you be only a "little deaf" ?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can you be only slightly stupid?


----------



## Monk

Why not?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you calling me stupid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone call Spooky1 stupid?


----------



## Monk

Did I miss something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where were you?


----------



## Monk

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Isn't knowledge a good thing?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

is it a bad thing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can something be both good and bad?


----------



## Dragonomine

Do they have a split personality?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I ask my other half about that?


----------



## Monk

Your other half of what?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Could she be left AND right-brained?


----------



## Spooky1

Can two people be of one mind?


----------



## Dragonomine

Are they conjoined?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they maybe just sitting really close to one another?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you stop crowding me?


----------



## Dragonomine

Are we in your space?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there room for one more?


----------



## scareme

How many rooms will you need?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a multi-room mansion available?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can I have a room with a view?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What would you like to look at?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I get an ocean front view?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever seen the ocean's behind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we go collect sea shells at the beach?


----------



## Monk

Will the beach mind if you take her shells?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you sell sea shells by the sea shore?


----------



## Monk

Who would buy sea shells when they are by the sea shore?


----------



## smileyface4u23

When are we going to the sea shore?


----------



## scareme

Have you seen the shore?


----------



## Monk

Is it lost?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone report a lost shoreline?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Isn't there a TV series about this?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Is this like Castaway?


----------



## scareme

Did they get lost at sea after a three hour tour?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's the Skipper of this ship?


----------



## scareme

Isn't it you?


----------



## Dragonomine

Can I be first mate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't Eve the First Mate?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't Roxy my First Mate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Roxy your ONLY Mate?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you settle this with a boxing match?


----------



## Spooklights

What kind of box?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a cardboard box in the middle of the road?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would a shadow box do?


----------



## Monk

How do you keep the shadow in the box?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does the shadow always know?


----------



## Monk

Know what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does he know that Dr. No's nose is growing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a trivia quiz?


----------



## Monk

How do you know Dr No's nose is growing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just post a little too slowly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is he riding the Pokey Little Puppy to work again?


----------



## Monk

Am I too slow today?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you traveling backward through time again?


----------



## Monk

Has anyone seen my Delorean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that your car at the impound lot?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we just take my Black Beauty instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a code name for a hallucinogenic medication?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does that mean I should change out of my Green Hornet outfit now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have something else clean to wear?


----------



## Monk

Is semi-clean okay?


----------



## scareme

Who does the laundry around here?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't the laundry done in the basement of the Post Whore house, by the half-a-Hos?


----------



## scareme

Whose turn is it to do the laundry today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't The_Caretaker next on the duty roster?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want your undies starched?


----------



## scareme

Are you suggesting I let you touch my undies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are they in braille?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure that's not just embroidery?


----------



## Spooky1

Are yours the ones with Hello Kitty on them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you buy those for yourself?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's the Ho that's been shopping at Frederick's of Hollywood?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does someone need a makeover from Vampira?


----------



## morgan8586

Are you offering to "setup" said makeover?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is TLC's "What Not To Wear" going to film the makeover?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I change the color of the bag I have to wear over my head when I'm in public?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I borrow a doggie bag?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you getting all this comedy to go?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't this comedy delivered for free?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When did the Forum become a Comedy Club?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who's serving the cocktails?


----------



## Bone To Pick

And why are they called that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody call?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have you checked the children?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like them medium rare?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone remember to bring the charcoal briquettes?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have a light?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is someone smoking?


----------



## Spooky1

If there's smoke, is there fire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that mean we can cook up some s'mores?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you get me s'more beer please?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Did anyone miss me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have you seen all the milk cartons with the Bride's face on them?


----------



## scareme

Can we call off the search party now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone release the hounds?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we call in Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he the one who needed the light?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was it the light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## scareme

Are you afraid to go into dark tunnels?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Wouldn't someone bring a flashlight to go exploring dark tunnels?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you seen my mole eyes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you good at digging tunnels?


----------



## scareme

Do you need a tunnel dug?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we get one run between here and Canada?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Isn't that a long way to run?


----------



## scareme

Who said I'm running anywhere?


----------



## Creep Cringle

Shouldn't you be running somewhere?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a map to Somewhere?


----------



## Creep Cringle

Will a map help you?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Can someone stop and ask directions?


----------



## Creep Cringle

Do you know where you are going?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are we there yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone need to use the bathroom?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have any XXXL diapers handy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodness, what did _you_ have for dinner?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I need to diaper our new elephant?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it housebroken?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I keep the peanuts at your joint?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the elephant need a place to stay, too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can he just hover above the house with his flapping ears?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't flying elephant poo be a problem?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have a big shovel?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can big shovels fly too?


----------



## scareme

Isn't the runway getting a little crowded?


----------



## Creep Cringle

Does someone need a little more elbow room?


----------



## scareme

Are my elbows unusually long?


----------



## Creep Cringle

Can you reach your ears with them?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Are you double jointed?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't one joint enough?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the local hamburger joint?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I pay you Tuesday for one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you Wimpy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I more Dopey or Goofy?


----------



## Creep Cringle

Can you be both?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is that an inquiry or a request?


----------



## scareme

Why do you ask?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need an answer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I the Riddler now?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

..or perhaps Enigma?


----------



## scareme

Why is it so quite in here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we get someone to turn up the volume?


----------



## Monk

Isn't that a song?


----------



## scareme

Can you sing a few lines?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if I forget my lines?


----------



## scareme

Do you want me to hum a few bars?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you hum really loud since I'm so far away?


----------



## Monk

How far away are you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does "more than a couple hunded miles" seem like a reasonable answer?


----------



## Monk

Why does the answer need to be reasonable?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I make up something more elaborate?


----------



## Monk

Would it make you feel better if you did?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we talk about your feelings?


----------



## scareme

Are we getting all goshy now?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you mean gushy?


----------



## scareme

Ar u tring 2 corict mi spelng?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have spell check on your computer?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Do you know how to use the spell check on your computer?


----------



## Monk

Why would you want to know how to use spell check?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I get a rain check on that topic?


----------



## Monk

Why? Is it raining?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have your rain slicker on?


----------



## Monk

Does anyone really wear rain slickers anymore?


----------



## rottincorps

If it really rained cats and dogs .......would this make PETA mad?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Didn't they already make it rain dogs in a "lab" experiment?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If the puns get too bad here can I get a doctor's prescription to take away the pain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you find puns painful?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are puppets worse?


----------



## Monk

Isn't that like comparing apples and oranges?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we going to open a fruit stand?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do your puppets juggle too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who invited the puppets?


----------



## Bone To Pick

What's a fruit stand without puppets?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't puppets liked cookies?


----------



## Monk

Why would a fruit stand have cookies?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Who doesn't love cookies?


----------



## Monk

What's not to love?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does Monk know?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

So what was the deal with the puppets?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you dealing poker hands?


----------



## GothicCandle

Are we betting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did anyone ante up yet?


----------



## scareme

Can I raise you two bucks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I see your two and raise you four?


----------



## Monk

Raise her for what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a pay raise?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone want to help me raise the dead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that be a really bad idea?


----------



## scareme

If we do raise the dead, can we start with someone fun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have someone in mind?


----------



## scareme

How about Bela Logosi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think Johnny Thunder would be thrilled with that idea?


----------



## scareme

Would he prefer Boris Karlof?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would Johnny want to bring him back to life, or just lift him up a little higher?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I bench press them?


----------



## Monk

Wouldn't you rather squat?


----------



## scareme

Why did you make me picture that in my mind?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a camera in your head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it need brain film?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are your thoughts exposed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I cover them with a sheet?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it a clean sheet?


----------



## Monk

What do you consider clean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who is setting the standard for cleanliness?


----------



## Spooky1

Would it be covered by NIST (National Institute of Standards and Technology?


----------



## scareme

Are you a spy for them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a covert operation?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need a doctor for a covert operation?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Maybe a sp-eye doctor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will he need a spy glass to see what he's doing?


----------



## scareme

Or a seeing eye dog?


----------



## rottincorps

if the dog is asleep and I'm awake ...is it still a seeing?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't you let sleeping dogs lay?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Why would you bring that up again?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to bring me down?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Did you climb up something?


----------



## GothicCandle

Do we need to call the fire department to get you down?


----------



## scareme

Why would you get down on the fire dept..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you remember how to get down and boogie?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you pick your nose when you get down?


----------



## scareme

Do you want me to wash your mouth out with soap?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Ivory soap do the job?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I get Irish Spring instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you feeling manly?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like it too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was that poison ivy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Poison Ivy someone's arch nemesis?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you mean The Batman or my left arm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is your left arm an arch nemesis?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is his right arm The Batman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you Batman's right hand man?


----------



## Spooky1

Should we call you Johnny the boy wonder?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you calling me names again?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do you prefer to be called by number?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the number "42"?


----------



## scareme

What are you trying to insinuate with that remak?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever read the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## scareme

Would you read it to me as a bedtime story?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we get to have milk and cookies, too?


----------



## scareme

Do you like oatmeal raisin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could I get snickerdoodles instead?


----------



## scareme

Are you always so picky?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't you picky about what you eat?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Can we have beer instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does beer go well with a bedtime story?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have a glass of water?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you know where the kitchen is?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it in Hell?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a tour guide for Hell?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Isn't Hell in Michigan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Hell freeze over this year?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Does is ever freeze in Heaven?


----------



## Spooklights

Where do you think snow comes from?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Water?


----------



## Spooky1

You sure it's not frozen angel pee?


----------



## Devils Chariot

isn't that sacrilegious?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I stop eating all the yellow snow?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Could that explain what hail is?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What the hail are you talking about?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Oh hail, can we talk about something else?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we all talk in Martian?


----------



## RoxyBlue

*^$()&*kfg)*%&yh^)wh*)?


----------



## scareme

If you're going to live in our country, why can't you learn the language?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are Martian visitors required to learn the language?


----------



## scareme

Are they illegal immigrants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a Border Patrol in space to check their green cards?


----------



## Spooky1

Will I need to register my heat ray?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you packing some heat guns?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Should he put them in a suitcase?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that where the bodies go?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Aren't the bodies in the car trunk?*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to blow our cover?


----------



## scareme

Did you forget to cover the bodies in the trunk?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

how many bodies can you fit in the trunk?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Wouldn't you have more room if the bodies were dismembered?


----------



## scareme

Have you had an experence you want to tell us about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do out-of-body experiences count?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

how often do you have those?


----------



## Spooky1

What does your body do while you're out of it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why do you want to know about my bodies activities?


----------



## Bone To Pick

How many bodies do you have?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we take a look at what's in her car trunk?


----------



## Spooky1

Should we be worrying about a body snatcher?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Who would want to snatch the bodies?


----------



## scareme

Could it be that person standing right behind you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to make me paranoid?


----------



## Spooky1

Is scareme trying to say I'm planning on snatching Roxy's body, because I'm behind her?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do you two need to get a room?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have one we can use?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Would you believe me if I told you I had no rooms available?*


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Why don't you make a room available?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Why don't we change the subject before this gets naughty?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't you the one that usually gets naughty?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Dont you mean to say "jerk"?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Would you rather discuss undead monkeys?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Wouldn't you rather talk about servos?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's all this talk about putting my body in a room with servos?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you prefer servos in your body?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will that take care of my bad shoulder?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Are you guys still talking about servos?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are they offering "servos with a smile?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you the official Forum Punmeister?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is it a paying gig?


----------



## Devils Chariot

What kind of salary would you want for that job?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will you work for cheese?


----------



## Devils Chariot

What kind of cheese exactly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you that picky?


----------



## Devils Chariot

" why shouldn't I be?"


----------



## Spooky1

Did you say that with a cheesy grin on your face?


----------



## Devils Chariot

"what do you care?"


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you like to smile?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't a good smile your favorite feature?


----------



## GothicCandle

Arn't eyes a persons best feature?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be true for a cyclops?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Where does he buy sunglasses?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do monocle shops carry sunglasses?


----------



## slightlymad

Did the kernal have a clip on for his monocle?


----------



## GothicCandle

how can a "kernal" of popcorn wear a monocle?


----------



## Spooky1

Was Orville Redenbacher a "kernal"?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Well the Platters Peanut guy wears a monocle AND a tophat, right?!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

why are monocles so cool?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are they all the rage with the kids?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have some 3-D monocles?


----------



## Bone To Pick

If they're 3-D wouldn't they be stereocles?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it okay to wear two monocles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want to look like a demented Colonel Klink?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Would that be a bad thing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's that thing in your teeth?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

What thing?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it safe? (Cue dentist drill sound effects)


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you talking about?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

What aren't you talking about?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Have we reached an impasse?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we head them off at the impasse?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a fork in the road?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

why, are you hungry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's buying lunch?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Ladies first?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

why not men first?


----------



## Bone To Pick

So you want to buy us lunch Mr_C?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I second that motion?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Should I have paid a little more attention to what was asked before?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't ignorance supposed to be bliss?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

in that case, shouldn't I be feeling more blissful now?


----------



## scareme

What are you feeling now?


----------



## Spooky1

Or is that who?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a personal question?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you hiding something from us?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Why shouldn't I hide?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we get everything out in the open?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

where's that?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that where you were going?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Who said anyone was going anywhere?


----------



## scareme

Am I trying to get rid of you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't we all want Mr Chicken to stay?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Should I leave you all alone when I get my inbox?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there actually something in your inbox?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Isn't it 95% full?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you full of gas?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

why, are you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does someone need Beano?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

did someone just get 1,000 posts?!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Is someone an official post ho now? (congrats!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need to build another addition to the Ho House?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought that place was condemned?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we drag it to Hell then?


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Can I get a room there?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have 1,000 posts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you building a really big fence?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Could it be for a Post Ho corral?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want all these Post Whores roaming about free?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since when are hos free?


----------



## Spooky1

Are there Ho coupons?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If the coupons expire are they only good for zombie hos?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do zombie hos give green stamps?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would gangrene stamps suffice?


----------



## scareme

What could I get with these stamps?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you sending out your Halloween party invites early?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Have you not received yours yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I an outcast wherever I go?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a castaway?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you casting for a film?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are both my legs in casts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you lose an argument with a hitman?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

You don't think he's... involved in underhanded type dealings, do you?


----------



## Spooky1

Shall we fit you for cement shoes?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Where could that been done inexpensively?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Ms Wicked getting cement poured for her new pool?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Someone in America not working for the mob (or Rupert Murdoch) can AFFORD a POOL??


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is Ms. Wicked no longer working for the Mob?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants to go take a swim with me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you taken the sharks out of your pool?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they loan sharks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they offering candygrams door to door?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure it's not a dolphin?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do dolphins sell candygrams door to door?


----------



## lewlew

If dolphins sell candy grams door-to-door, where do they put their tips?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do they eat all of them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are the Miami Dolphins big eaters?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Have you seen their linemen?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I wear my sunglasses at night?


----------



## rottincorps

What were you smoking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just ignore the "No Smoking" sign?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you say that in sign language?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you see my hand gestures from where you are?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How many fingers is that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What does two minus one equal?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it impolite to point?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to make a point?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

So who do I have to kill around here to get a drink?


----------



## Spooky1

Name your poison?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you like a rat poison martini with a twist of hemlock?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that come with an olive?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Would you rather A pickle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there another choice?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

How about a cucumber or perhaps zuchinni ?


----------



## rottincorps

Are we talking about drinks?


----------



## Monk

May I have a drink?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I see some ID first?


----------



## rottincorps

Do you want to know more info about me?


----------



## Joiseygal

Are you hiding something?


----------



## randyaz

yes...wanna see it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I avert my eyes now?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure you didn't peek?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have your mask on?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

do you have to ask?


----------



## scareme

Who's asking?


----------



## Draik41895

asking what?


----------



## rottincorps

where is this going?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody ask for directions?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have the treasure map tattooed on your back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you looking at my back?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you going to back hand me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that be an appropriate thing to do?


----------



## rottincorps

do you enjoy the back hand? HEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you step within arm's reach so I can give you a sample back hand?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like a frying pan to extend that backhand?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I out of the fire but into the frying pan?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Is there some kind of Pan-demic thing going on?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there going to be pan-demonium soon?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Will we have a pan-oramic view?


----------



## Monk

View of what?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I pan-ic?


----------



## Monk

How is this all going to pan out?


----------



## rottincorps

or is this just pandemonium


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you pan-dering to the crowd here?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you say that in pan-tomime?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that the dog pan-ting?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I need to use a dash in my next question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a dashing kind of guy?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

or a slashing kind of guy?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I take a stab at it?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Could I be a cut above the rest?


----------



## Spooky1

Will it cost an arm & a leg?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they sell cheap body parts at Home Goods?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I look like a cheap date?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask him out and find out for sure?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we ask the Magic Conch Shell?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a Romper Room thing (and did I just show my age)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it a Spongebob thing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you wear square pants?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do I look like I _could_ wear square pants??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you turn around so I can make that determination?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I grab the tape measure?


----------



## rottincorps

Would a square work better?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a square?


----------



## Monk

Are we discussing geometry now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a required class?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

What if your a theater major?


----------



## rottincorps

Can't you act it out, then?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you act like you care?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you putting on an act?


----------



## rottincorps

or putting on the ritz?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you care to dance?


----------



## rottincorps

may I leed ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I have to follow?


----------



## rottincorps

HEHEHEHEHE......oh ...um If that's alright?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you promise not to step on my toes?


----------



## rottincorps

will you tango?


----------



## Joiseygal

Why not do the disco instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you demonstrate the Funky Chicken?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody want to grill some Jamaican jerk chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are chickens from Jamaica jerks?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it a secret?


----------



## Joiseygal

Do you like to keep secrets?


----------



## rottincorps

If i tell you is it still a secret?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Do you promise not to tell....?


----------



## Monk

Do I look like I would tell?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Did he just ask who smells?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the ocean full of swells?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I hear bells?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you see the wishing wells?


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

D*mmit,shards of glass in my coffin again!!! I'll cut my feet...wait. I forgot that won't hurt. I'm dead after all!!! (evil)LOL!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Where was the question in all that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't you tell he's a newbie?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that your hand in front of your face?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Is that your foot in front of your's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I give you an inch, will you take a mile?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Well, are we using the metric system?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that related to the Metrecal System?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are we related?


----------



## Monk

Have you gotten a DNA test?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Where would I get one of those?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we get a grade for taking the test?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Can I get extra credit on that test ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does your grade point average need a boost?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need a booster seat?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

for which car?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Who has a car?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to take some of the extra cars parked in our neighborhood?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you drive them to Atlantis?


----------



## Monk

How long of a drive do you think that is from Arizona?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you get 230 MPG?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

What kind of fuel are you using?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you drive a DeLorean?


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Whats a DeLorean?


----------



## Monk

Have you ever time-travelled?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Haven't we had this conversation about 150 years ago?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you that old?


----------



## Just Whisper

How do you fit that many candles on a cake?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need the fire dept. to put out all those candles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody just call 911?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there an emergency?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did we run out of hot dogs?


----------



## Spooky1

Just what kind of meat was in those hot dogs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't a Pomeranian used to live next door?


----------



## Monk

Next door to what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just get back from vacation?


----------



## The Archivist

Were you gone?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Where'd you go?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a map handy?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....or should we just find someone and ask for directions?


----------



## rottincorps

or should we use the Garmen?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

But would I have to spend prop money to buy one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you even consider doing such a rash thing?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Do you really need to ask?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the answer that obvious?


----------



## sparky

Can we just get on to the question at hand?????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a question about hands?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know I'm hot but can everyone keep their hands to themselves please???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you feeling standoffish this morning?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I tired of being treated like a slab of meat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone try to grill you?


----------



## Monk

Did they at least marinate him first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What sides can we order with our grilled, marinated slab of Johnny Thunder?


----------



## Monk

Would beer battered fries be appropriate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Monk!)

Will ketchup taste okay on those?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I be slathered in jerk spice?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a spicy Jamaican jerk?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that more just a jerk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you just a really nice guy disguised as a jerk?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you confusing me with someone else?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Can I pass on the sausage?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Will someone else eat it?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it E. coli free?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there any such thing as a free lunch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it free as long as someone else picks up the tab?


----------



## Spooky1

What if I don't drink Tab?


----------



## sparky

Can you drink something with caffeine in it??


----------



## Spooky1

Why, am I falling asleep?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is someone gassing your office again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why did you post before I did??


----------



## sparky

Don't you think you posted enough RoxyBlue ????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there such a thing as "enough" posting on this Forum?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's that thing on my leg?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a black sock designed to wear with sandals?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have you seen my left flip flop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did you last have it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wasn't it on my left foot?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Didn't you notice that your foot was missing too??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that why I am lopsided?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need a peg leg?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a wood carver in the house?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

If there is, what could he carve a peg leg out of?


----------



## scareme

What have you got?


----------



## Monk

Why should I tell you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you keeping secrets from us?


----------



## Spooky1

If you tell us, will you have to kill us?


----------



## Monk

How bad do you want to know?


----------



## Spooky1

do you have the proper security clearance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you mind stepping through this metal detector first?


----------



## sparky

Would you have any objection to a strip search ?


----------



## Spooky1

That doesn't include a cavity search does it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need the services of a dentist for those cavities?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Are there any good dentists locally?


----------



## Monk

Are there any good dentists ANYWHERE?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it safe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What do you mean?


----------



## sparky

Your not going to be mean about it, are you??????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a meaningful conversation?


----------



## Spooky1

Is my opinion meaningless?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Wildcat

Why do we have to question everything?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I supposed to have the answer?


----------



## Wildcat

Isn't that how you respond to a question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't I need to know the answer first?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you cheating?


----------



## Wildcat

Wouldn't she have the answer if she were cheating?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could I be simply pretending not to have the answer when I actually have all the answers?


----------



## Wildcat

Do you have all the answers?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

RoxyBlue said:


> Could I be simply pretending not to have the answer when I actually have all the answers?


Or can you just be B.S.'ing and don't know like the rest of us?


----------



## scareme

What was the question again?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't you read?


----------



## scareme

Who me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you next in line?


----------



## Monk

Is there a line?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I dare cross the line?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you giving me a line?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's line is it anyway?


----------



## scareme

Weren't you asked to tow the line?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a line item on your list?


----------



## scareme

You're not line to me, are you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is this where I sign up for the line dance lessons?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you walk a straight line?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I speak softly and carry a big stick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't it be rude to talk about your stick?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I stick this fork in the outlet again?


----------



## sparky

Shouldn't I stick something in an outlet , my name is Sparky????


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want to go first?


----------



## sparky

Would you let me go first???? Or do you want to go first????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you fighting over whose turn it is to get electrocuted?


----------



## sparky

Would you be afraid to be electrocuted ???


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Would it be wrong if it was a fetish???


----------



## scareme

Who am I to judge?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you really the Queen of Sheba in disguise?


----------



## scareme

Is this disguise working?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has anyone recognized you yet?


----------



## scareme

Shhh! Who's listening to us now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think they're on to us?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are the ninjas on the roof again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you hear the patter of their little feet?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they kiddie ninjas?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know they're chipmunk ones?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Are you sure it's not the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't they retire last year?


----------



## The Archivist

What's going on?


----------



## scareme

Are you lost?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does someone need directions?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I start walking backwards?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you wearing a rearview mirror?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Where's that beeping coming from?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you have burritos for dinner last night?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

What's that smell?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you forget to take out the trash?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is Oscar sitting on your kitchen table?


----------



## sparky

Was Bert and Ernie on the table also????


----------



## The Archivist

When will my aches and pains go away? (Fell coming out of the shower)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does "sometime between now and never" seem like a reasonable estimate?


----------



## The Archivist

When will someone put out a how-to on building the Farnsworth Communicator from Warehouse 13?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want one that really works?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you supposed to go to work this morning?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does he work at Warehouse 13?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I tell you, will I have to kill you?


----------



## sparky

Don't you think kill is a strong word?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you prefer the term "eliminate"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would "sacrifice" be more appropriate?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Given the original phrasing of the question, might I suggest "pay," "applaud" or even "worship" instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just put yourself on a pedestal?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Don't you think pedestal is a strong word? :googly:


----------



## scareme

Don't you need to make sure the pedestal is strong enough to hold him?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will a papier mache pedestal be strong enough?


----------



## Spooky1

Shall we hot glue him to the pedestal?


----------



## scareme

Are you offering to hold onto him til the glue sets?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Should I just settle for being duct taped to the wall instead?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have excess hair you want removed?


----------



## sparky

Could we take you to the health spa to remove that hair, instead of the wall?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't the wall be cheaper?


----------



## sparky

Does anyone have a coupon for the hair removal spa?


----------



## The Archivist

Why can't the stores (Michael's, JoAnn's, etc) have more halloween stuff (not the kindergarten/harvest halloween) and for longer?


----------



## scareme

What do you sugest we do about that?


----------



## Night Watchman

Should I buy the store?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be a good investment?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Well, have you talked to your stock broker?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your broker E. F. Hutton?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When he talks, does everyone listen?


----------



## lewlew

What did you say?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weren't you listening?


----------



## Spooky1

Are your hearing aid batteries dead again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you say?


----------



## Night Watchman

Can I talk?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Will everyone pay attention if you do?


----------



## Spooky1

Pay attention to what?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have to pay?


----------



## sparky

Can I steal it...... I mean acquire it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need the services of the Man of Steel?


----------



## Spooky1

Can the Man of Steel, rust?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he galvanized?


----------



## Night Watchman

What if he was oxidized?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Would that make him useless?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that what kryptonite does to him?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants to make me breakfast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you perused the menu yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For dessert can we have batwing confetti and the veins of a mummy named Betty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been watching too many scary movies lately?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it possible to ever watch too many scary monster movies?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is that a trick question?


----------



## scareme

Why, were you tricked?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Should I get treated for it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you in need of medical attention?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it infectious?


----------



## Night Watchman

Can it be cured?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we all doomed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone make it to the 12th level of Doom?


----------



## Night Watchman

There's 12 levels?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you get the upgrade?


----------



## Night Watchman

What's an upgrade?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Isn't that where you trade in a 60-year-old for two 30-year-olds? :zombie:


----------



## Spooky1

Why would I want an upgrade?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is cash for clunkers over?


----------



## The Archivist

Is there any way I can trade my busted ankle for a new one?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You want a new busted ankle?


----------



## The Archivist

Have you got a brand new ankle?
Does anyone else hate getting injured at the start of build season?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I give you something to cry about?


----------



## Night Watchman

Can you give me "something"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a poke in the eye?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I sit in the comfy chair instead?


----------



## Night Watchman

Can you sit?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Can you stand?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you outstanding?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do you stand alone?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

If you stand alone, where does the cheese go?


----------



## sparky

Hey...who cut the cheese?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why is my arm bleeding?


----------



## Spooklights

Are you sure it's blood?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it taste like O-negative?


----------



## Spooklights

What does O-negative taste like?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get mine with a twist of lemon straight up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will the lemon make it clot faster?


----------



## Night Watchman

The lemon has a clot?


----------



## Spooky1

I've heard of blood oranges, but are there blood lemons too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you want to borrow my plastic vampire fangs again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can he wear them over the real ones?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Are you sure they aren't implants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we test them for silicone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you carbon dating board members again?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they fossilized.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you lose a question mark?


----------



## sparky

Why...did Mark have a question?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can someone help me find the question I apparently lost?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know I have the multiverse's treasure map for punctuation?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to make a point?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would you prefer he make an arc?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

What props would you put on your ark?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is an ark a boat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it have a mast?


----------



## Night Watchman

Does it float?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like ice cream floats?


----------



## Night Watchman

Can I have the ice cream on a cone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you rather have it IN a cone?


----------



## Night Watchman

Can I just have the ice cream my way?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is that some sort of Frank Sinatra-flavored ice cream?


----------



## sparky

Did you try the Rat Pack ice cream first?


----------



## Just Whisper

Do rats pack ice cream?


----------



## The Archivist

Do they make rat flavored ice cream?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get something else?


----------



## sparky

Would you like to try the chilled monkey brains instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that come with a side of chocolate syrup?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why does my side hurt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you fall down and go "boom"?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is it normal for people to explode when they fall down?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you ever read Weekly World News?


----------



## sparky

If you can't read is it okay to just look at the pictures?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

So you just don't like to read?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you get a car sticker for being "reading-challenged"?


----------



## Bone To Pick

How would you know it's the right sticker if you can't read it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How did I get stuck to the floor again?


----------



## rottincorps

But from down here aren't you stuck to the ceiling?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that all relative?


----------



## Night Watchman

Who is related?


----------



## sparky

Just wondering,were you at the family reunion last week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why didn't I get an invitation?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you too embarrassed of us, to invite us?


----------



## sparky

At the last reunion ,did you dance on the tables or make a fool out of yourself?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those our only choices?


----------



## sparky

Don't we all have choices in life?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is this like Choose Your Own Adventure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Baron Munchausen choose this adventure?


----------



## Spooky1

Or is this Priscilla's adventure?


----------



## Night Watchman

Why do you get to choose?


----------



## Spooky1

What are the choices?


----------



## Bone To Pick

How about "Blucky for a Day" or "Self-Corpsing?"


----------



## Spooklights

Can't we just decompose?


----------



## scareme

Aren't we already decomposing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that what dead composers do?


----------



## scareme

Are you friends with any dead composers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I just like them, does that count?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we ask Count Dracula?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we counting on him to know the answer?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think anyone else would know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there an entry on dead composers in Wikipedia?


----------



## Bone To Pick

What if it just says, "Leave 'em alone - they're dead!"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we verify that statement against a reliable source?


----------



## Spooklights

Who would you consider reliable?


----------



## scareme

Can we ask our mommies?


----------



## Night Watchman

Are you saying that dads don't know?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

..or can we ask our Mummy's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is your Mum English?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't Mummy's Egyptian?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do they walk like an Egyptian?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that involve some funny arm movements?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is that why there's a funny bone?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Has anyone here studied anatomy?


----------



## slightlymad

How would u define the study of anatomy?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Are you being funny?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't being funny a prerequisite for joining the Forum?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wait which forum is this?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you get lost while surfing the 'Net?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

should i have taken a left at Albuquerque?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you traveling with Bugs Bunny?


----------



## sparky

Is this rabbit season or duck season?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it the season to be jolly?


----------



## TearyThunder

Did someone say Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do Jolly Ranchers raise happy cows?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

If the cows are happy, does that mean they come from California?


----------



## Spooky1

What are happy cows smoking?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Does being happy require smoking something?


----------



## scareme

Do you remember the 60's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone remember laughter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you that guy with the big goofy laugh?


----------



## sparky

Is this you..........Baby Laughing Very Funny - Video ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or is this you?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you easily amused?


----------



## Night Watchman

What's so funny?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think I'm funny?


----------



## scareme

Do you mean funny looking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you be thinking of someone else?


----------



## Monk

Is there someone else to think of?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where have you been all this time, young man?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What time is it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone really know what time it is?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we go buy pumpkins?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is it time?


----------



## Spooklights

What time is it?


----------



## Spooky1

Who has a watch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you watching?


----------



## scareme

Shouldn't you be watching your Hauntforum DVD?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't I be calling it a night?


----------



## scareme

This early?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did we suddenly transport to the West Coast?


----------



## scareme

Did I forget you are an hour ahead of me? You really are up late!


----------



## sparky

Scareme aren't you supposed to be up this late every night ?


----------



## scareme

Didn't you know vampires don't go to bed til sunrise?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did TrueBlood inspire you to "come out" as a vampire?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you stop stepping on my cape?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't you just hem it up a bit shorter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does it look weird with my shorts and flip flops?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you wearing black socks as well with those flip flops?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't they look better on my hands?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a new fashion statement thing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean like gold-plated fangs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a rapping vampire now?


----------



## Spooky1

Do real vampires wear bling?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or wear wolves? :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever won a "Bad Pun" contest?


----------



## Spooklights

Do you like puns with your coffee?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can I have de-coffinated with scream and sugar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I just kill you now or wait until later?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do you have other stops to make today?


----------



## Night Watchman

I have to stop?


----------



## Spooky1

What are you trying to stop?


----------



## Night Watchman

Why do you want me to stop?


----------



## sparky

If I stop in a cemetery , would anyone hear me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you still be making noises after you're buried?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who died?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever heard of Henry Gibson?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is he hard of hearing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you say?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you read lips?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you kiss lips?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can you tiptoe through the tu lips?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I going to have to smack you for that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who has the snacks?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Oooh, can I have a snack instead of a smack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a pack o' smacks instead?


----------



## Night Watchman

How about some sugar smacks?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Aren't we out of cereal?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like some grits?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you going to kiss them first?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I charge a dollar per smooch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I get a free sample first?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I already losing profits?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What are we talking about??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you hearing voices again?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What do you mean,"Again"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the answer blowing in the wind?


----------



## Jack Reaper

You mean like dust?


----------



## sparky

Ashes to ashes , dust to dust , could you please , not talk so much ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that almost a poem?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do we have to post in iambic pentameter now??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you send something by post to the Pentagon?


----------



## Jack Reaper

With white powder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just raid the flour bin?


----------



## Jack Reaper

You actually believe that is flour?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you making pumpkin pies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I have a slice with whipped cream, please?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Did she just say..."Whipped"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get apple instead?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Did you just change the subject?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody wanna change some diapers?


----------



## sparky

Can we get back to talking about pumpkin pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't the stuff in diapers kind of look like pumpkin pie filling?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Maybe you need more fiber in your diet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a dietician?


----------



## Jack Reaper

"Do you like......PIE?"- Dwane "THE ROCK" Johnson


----------



## sparky

Should I lay the smack down on your candy a$$ ???


----------



## Spooky1

Is candy a$$ given out to ToTs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's this about donkeys?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who brought a donkey in here?


----------



## Evil Queen

Does it talk?


----------



## Goblin

Can it sing?


----------



## Evil Queen

Would we want to hear it sing?


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't we sell tickets?


----------



## Evil Queen

Will we be millionaires?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## sparky

Could we get two donkeys and make twice as much?


----------



## Goblin

How about ten and make ten times as much?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do talking donkeys know when to stay quiet?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Should we mule over that thought for a while?


----------



## Night Watchman

Exactly how long is a while?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it longer than a bit?


----------



## Goblin

Who got bit?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Bit?? Was it a vampire? A zombie? A werewolf??


----------



## Evil Queen

Do werewolves bite?


----------



## Night Watchman

Were are the wolves?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are they hiding in the bushes?


----------



## scareme

Whose out there in the bushes with them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you beating around the bush?


----------



## Goblin

Which bushes?


----------



## Evil Queen

Witch bushes?


----------



## Night Watchman

Which witches bush?


----------



## Evil Queen

Bush was a witch?


----------



## Goblin

Should he be burned at the stake?


----------



## Evil Queen

Who burned the steak?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it Dark Star?


----------



## Night Watchman

we're having steak?


----------



## Goblin

With baked potatoes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did I miss dinner?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should you have 2 breakfasts then?


----------



## Goblin

Just two? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's buying breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## scareme

How much money do you have?


----------



## Goblin

What's money?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried taking a note asking for some money to the bank?


----------



## Goblin

Would they give me any?


----------



## Evil Queen

Wouldn't you be very popular with law enforcement?


----------



## Goblin

Somebody enforces the law?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you above the law?


----------



## Goblin

Who? Me?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't that Steven Seagal?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you killing drug dealers again?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Who wants to know?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Would you believe Aliens?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Depends. Can they lie with a straight face?


----------



## Bone To Pick

What if they have a round face?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Do we even know if they have a face at all?


----------



## scareme

Isn't being faceless, better than being two faced?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

What about being facetious?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

what about it?


----------



## scareme

What about Bob?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

whos bob?


----------



## scareme

Isn't Bob your uncle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whatever happened to the bob-tailed nag?


----------



## Zombies R Us

Why is she a nag?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Are you questioning her motives?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you questioning his question?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have questionable thoughts?


----------



## scareme

Do I have to think up a question?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

If you did, would you questionably think of a question worth questioning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone have an answer to all these questions?


----------



## scareme

Shall we ask the Answer Man?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you call me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's your answer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't this multiple choice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like A or B?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I choose all the above?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you including me in that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are the rest of us outsiders?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to join in?


----------



## scareme

How much are the fees?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you just give me your credit card number and I'll let you know later?


----------



## The Pod

Will a debit card do?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you take Monopoly money?


----------



## The Pod

Will you take a check?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can you make it out to "cash" and send it to me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you Johnny Cash in disguise?


----------



## scareme

Did you recognize me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that you howling on the roof last night?


----------



## The Pod

Did I wake you?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Why?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you not like the soothing sounds of howling?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a coyote lullaby you're singing?


----------



## The Creepster

Why does no one like my singing?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is this a survey?


----------



## sparky

Do I have a chance of winning $5,000 if I do the survey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you want the million dollar prize?


----------



## The Pod

Can anyone win?


----------



## Spooky1

Will everyone lose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just lose on another thread?


----------



## debbie5

Wouldn't it now be a *really* long-distance call to 'phone Ed McMahon?


----------



## sparky

Am I allowed to phone a friend instead of Ed McMahon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather try Dial A Prayer?


----------



## sparky

What kind of help would I get from anyone at that number?


----------



## The Creepster

numbers are your friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you have a question?


----------



## Night Watchman

Could you answer it?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Do you really want me to?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do you have an answer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it "42"?


----------



## Night Watchman

What was the question?


----------



## sparky

Could we have a group meeting about this thing?


----------



## Night Watchman

Whats the name of the group?


----------



## sparky

What about the "Do we have questions group" ?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do we need to patent that?


----------



## scareme

Do you have time to go to meatings this close to Halloween?


----------



## Night Watchman

We have a meeting?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you really have to ask?


----------



## scareme

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## The Creepster

Oh geeze WHAT MEMO???


----------



## Dark Angel 27

how many memos did you get?


----------



## The Creepster

Whats a Memo?


----------



## scareme

Do you mean you couldn't read my hen scratching?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are all these chickens doing in the house?


----------



## scareme

What's for supper?


----------



## sparky

The meetings are so long that we have supper????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who ordered the pizza?


----------



## The Creepster

really... Italian food?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you like Italian food?


----------



## The Creepster

Wa-dda-ya crazy.....?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think you're a good judge of others sanity?


----------



## The Creepster

who said I was sane?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need expert testimony here?


----------



## The Creepster

you know better then to testify against me...dont you?


----------



## Night Watchman

can I object?


----------



## The Creepster

why do you treat me like an object?


----------



## debbie5

Who needs a time out?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you have the time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you running short of time?


----------



## The Creepster

why does it hurt to run?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you forget to take the rocks out of your shoes?


----------



## The Creepster

Your suppose to wear shoes?


----------



## Night Watchman

Are sandals good?


----------



## The Creepster

If its so good why does it taste bad?


----------



## Night Watchman

What did I eat?


----------



## The Creepster

is eating really necessary?


----------



## sparky

Could you just lick it instead?


----------



## debbie5

How many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## The Creepster

Tootsie Rolls look like dog poop don't they?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What have you been feeding your dogs?


----------



## The Creepster

one of them little chuck wagon things....with gravy
why do dogs run full force into glass doors?


----------



## debbie5

because a glass door is, to them, a true experience of The Force?


----------



## The Creepster

force is not a bad experience, right?


----------



## Night Watchman

What was I suppose to experience?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you feeling a bit surreal yet?


----------



## The Creepster

no such thing..right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you not understand the question?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What do you mean by that?


----------



## The Creepster

Are you calling me a liar?


----------



## debbie5

Are your pants on fire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone know where the fire extinguisher is?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a red cylinder with a hose attached?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Could it be a long green hose laying in the yard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you water the plants today?


----------



## sparky

Could you give the dog some water and feed the cat?


----------



## The Creepster

wouldn't you prefer feeding the dog to the cat?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

are they hungry?


----------



## The Creepster

who's they?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ever read a post wrong? lol


----------



## The Creepster

whats reading?


----------



## Jack Reaper

He wrapped his house around a telephone pole???


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Great, are we going to lose phone service?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just try to call me?


----------



## Jack Reaper

He did what to who for how many whats, and where, in who's backyard and why?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a newspaper reporter?


----------



## The Creepster

whats a newspaper? Seriously


----------



## scareme

What is serious? Seriously.


----------



## debbie5

Who is Seriously?


----------



## The Creepster

What happened to Yahoo Serious?


----------



## scareme

Speaking of Yahoo Serious, did you know Freud died from assisted suicide?


----------



## Jack Reaper

How did you know?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Are you questioning my sources?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is that how you found out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone get outed?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What did you hear?


----------



## The Creepster

What?


----------



## scareme

Why?


----------



## morbidmike

who are we talking about ????? as I cruze through the shadow of death I fear no evil for I'm the evil one


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ain't it grand? The blood, the smell of the grave and the rotting corpse, isn't it a kick?


----------



## morbidmike

Jack your sick and twisted do you have a sister????


----------



## Jack Reaper

The one on the rack?


----------



## morbidmike

I like tall girls can I date her???


----------



## Jack Reaper

She wants to know,"How Morbid is Morbid?"


----------



## morbidmike

He is the most MORBID in all the lands and has a sizeable penis tooo!!!what she say to that?


----------



## Jack Reaper

"Have ever fantasized about being killed?"

...er....Is she off her rocker or what?


----------



## The Creepster

sounds like true love don't it?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yeah..how do ya like them apples?


----------



## The Creepster

apples are good....too bad I don't have teeth to enjoy them


----------



## morbidmike

thats not a question goof ball do you want to ask one????


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> thats not a question goof ball do you want to ask one????


see my Thorazine wore off...

is the moon really made of cheese?


----------



## morbidmike

Yes it is do you want a slice for your burnt cat sandwich?????


----------



## The Creepster

Would you like a bite?


----------



## morbidmike

No i prefer black dog the other white meat

did you take your geritol today gramps!!!??????


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you know SCABS is other white meat?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't Poodle the other white meat?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you know what the indiginous people of Indonesia used to call "Long Pig"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't Soylent Green have a longer shelf life?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get a cheesesteak instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want sauted mushrooms on that?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## debbie5

Shouldn't you people be in the garage making props instead of comparing meats?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't there a joke there that I should make but won't??


----------



## debbie5

Isn't anyone going to come to the defense of those poor little poodles who have been on poodle farms, in cramped cages..being raised for their tender thigh meat!!???


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

But, is there even such a thing as poodle meat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't all animals basically meat?


----------



## Spooky1

Where do Tofurkeys come from?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What? Never seen tofu in the wild?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever hunted wild tofus?


----------



## The Creepster

Have you ever tried to hunt using tofu?


----------



## morbidmike

Ever bathe in pig blood at your Highschool prom???


----------



## The Creepster

Did you know that is on right now?


----------



## morbidmike

I did not know that !!!! but I'd like to bathe in blood


----------



## Jack Reaper

Was that a question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was he confused?


----------



## The Creepster

Does anyone else randomly fall down?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you know anyone who falls up?


----------



## The Creepster

actually I have seen someone fall up, have you?


----------



## debbie5

isn't jumping basically falling up?


----------



## morbidmike

why don more eskimo's wear bikini's????


----------



## Jack Reaper

Have you never seen what goes on INSIDE the igloo?


----------



## debbie5

^don't you know eskimos have adapted to the cold climate by constricting the blood vessels in their extremities to direct blood flow to their vital organs? 
(tee-hee...I said "organs"...)


----------



## The Creepster

whats consider vital?


----------



## morbidmike

the penis and the vagina are vital for reproduction do they have a name for this????


----------



## The Creepster

Has your brain always been wired to your pants?


----------



## sparky

If your brain is wired to your pants, how do you wash your pants so you don't short out?


----------



## morbidmike

why would I ever wash my pants ????who said I have a brain????


----------



## Jack Reaper

Now is that an opening or what?


----------



## morbidmike

why cant I paper mache better???


----------



## scareme

Or what?


----------



## Jack Reaper

morbid mike said:


> why cant I paper mache better???


Would it help if you shaved your palms?


----------



## morbidmike

if I shaved my palms it would hurt more when I slapp your face would'nt it???


----------



## scareme

Do I need to send both of you to timeout corners?


----------



## debbie5

Lmao.


----------



## morbidmike

No you can spank me if you want too....will ya?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I put you in a pillory instead?


----------



## scareme

Are you afraid to touch mike's bare bottom?


----------



## The Creepster

wow what happen in this thread?


----------



## morbidmike

I have tht effect on people must be morbid personality rite????????or cause I'm hot???
or may be my charm!!! you wanna in put???


----------



## debbie5

What would Jesus do?


----------



## morbidmike

what would you do to him????


----------



## lewlew

Why would I do anything to him?


----------



## morbidmike

you couldnt hurt him any more he's been beaten,struck with whips and catonines,and nailed to slabs of wood, sounds like to eventful of a day to me how bout you???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone run to the store for me?


----------



## The Creepster

Running is good for your right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe for you?


----------



## The Creepster

Maybe you should continue the movie thread o.k.?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a good movie on TV tonight?


----------



## The Creepster

TV will give you eye cancer...right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it more likely to fry your brain?


----------



## The Creepster

Why does "fry" and "burn" always appear in the same sentence ?


----------



## Spooky1

Did McDonalds burn your fries?


----------



## The Creepster

Why did McDonalds close


----------



## morbidmike

Why am I craving Mc Donalds right now


----------



## The Creepster

Cravings are bad ...right?


----------



## debbie5

If I bite a hangnail, am I self-cannibalizing??


----------



## debbie5

Maybe I should take a bigger bite...the Hangnail Diet: Eat Yourself Thin

???


----------



## The Creepster

Why do they call them hangnails?


----------



## debbie5

just because?


----------



## scareme

What would you call them?


----------



## debbie5

Oprah, Tibia and JarJar?


----------



## The Creepster

What exactly do you mean?


----------



## scareme

Must you always be so exact?


----------



## debbie5

how can I agree without writing a declarative sentance?


----------



## morbidmike

why do the tips of your fingers bleed so bad when you accidently drill into them?????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does someone need a bandaid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trained in First Aid and CPR?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you know I dated Resusci Anne in high school?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like women who can't talk back?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it weird she spoke 100 different languages?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure you weren't just hallucinating about that language thing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So you don't hear the voices either?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I missing out on an important message?


----------



## morbidmike

Is getting in touch with your inner demons a bad thing??????


----------



## The Creepster

touching demons is not a bad thing right?


----------



## morbidmike

is it possible to lick the cheek of a demon????


----------



## The Creepster

why are you obsessed with licking?


----------



## morbidmike

why are you obsessed with posting?


----------



## The Creepster

Is a post something you need?


----------



## morbidmike

is a cat something you need sissy boy hahahahaha


----------



## The Creepster

is sissy a word?


----------



## morbidmike

its the only word you wanna hear from me rite???


----------



## The Creepster

Is that how you spell "right"?


----------



## morbidmike

yes you need some spelling lessons??


----------



## Jack Reaper

Have you ever taken a pencil and stuck it in you belly button and twisted it around and around until it wrapped all the flesh around it and it starts to hurt so you let it go and it takes off like a hellicoptor blade and it flies up into the air and it hits the ceiling fan and the flies across the room at warp speed and then bounces off the counter and impales itself into your eye?
(gawd I hate it when that happens)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a fan of SNL skits?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Can you believe that there is someone on here besides me....old enough to remember that skit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't we all aging like fine wine?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you think aged RUM is better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I get some hot coffee to go with that rum?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't asking more polite than demanding?


----------



## Jack Reaper

But isn't it a given?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What are you giving out?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Who invited you?
How have you been JT?


----------



## morbidmike

I smell old stuff Jack you there????


----------



## Jack Reaper

Do you ever shower?


----------



## morbidmike

Do you ever have a witty comeback?????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is anyone else hungry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you grilling burgers tonight?


----------



## Draik41895

are you gonna save some for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many would you like?


----------



## Draik41895

is five to much?


----------



## Night Watchman

How much is too much.


----------



## debbie5

Who smells like saurkraut?


----------



## morbidmike

me I don/t wear deoderant for the month of october

why does it rain when make plans to set up your props


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Does Mother Nature hate you for some reason?


----------



## rottincorps

How do you know...Its mother nature? Why not father nature?


----------



## morbidmike

why would you second guess mother nature???????


----------



## Spooky1

Is nature a mother?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's not nice to fool her right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a fool in the house?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you calling me a fool?


----------



## Just Whisper

Does she know you or what?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is that a multiple choice question?


----------



## The Creepster

Why do I have to choose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want Door #1 or Door #2?


----------



## The Creepster

why does there have to be boundaries ?


----------



## morbidmike

why isnt there a super fast lane on the highway


----------



## rottincorps

would you have the nads to use it


----------



## The Creepster

why would you say that?


----------



## rottincorps

why do ask?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why wouldn't you ask?


----------



## The Creepster

you would ask that wouldn't you?


----------



## rottincorps

What are we talking about?


----------



## morbidmike

why do we keep talking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who left the TV on?


----------



## morbidmike

why does the washing machine shake when you overload it???


----------



## debbie5

Why do strippers shake better when loaded?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone know where the ammunition is?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Don't you load them with dollar bills?


----------



## The Creepster

what do you mean by "loaded"?


----------



## morbidmike

why are you guys talking bout strippers anyway


----------



## The Creepster

I believe the term is "entertainers" right?


----------



## morbidmike

taht would be correct how silly am I


----------



## The Creepster

why do yo have to be silly?


----------



## morbidmike

stops me from being naughty now don't it????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you clean your house yet?


----------



## morbidmike

yes how's about you????how's the hair???


----------



## Night Watchman

What if I don't have hair?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some from my dog?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is it curly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will straight hair be okay?


----------



## Night Watchman

How long is it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it have to be long enough to braid?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I know how to make a braid?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I look like a hair dresser to you?


----------



## debbie5

^ a hairdresser who is an "entertainer" by evening, perhaps??

(Sammy Davis Jr. was an ENTERTAINER...they are strippers).


----------



## The Creepster

do you believe that the cloths make the entertainer not the hair?


----------



## morbidmike

is there any real entertainer's out there or just reality stars????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you star in a sitcom?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or a Depends commercial at least?


----------



## Spooky1

^ weren't you in that commercial for that "blue" pill?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't I see you taking a purple pill?


----------



## lwaldeck

Was it the purple pill from my couch cushions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there some spare change in there, too?


----------



## Spooky1

^ did you find the cookie I lost?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't they all on your computer?


----------



## The Creepster

why are accouters lame?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What are accouters?


----------



## The Creepster

they are little fish that count see?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Fish that count......the hell you say?


----------



## The Creepster

I did not say that ..you need a hearing aid?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Since when do fish have fingers?


----------



## The Creepster

what do fingers have to do with it?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ever see one play the saxaphone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a tank full of musical fish?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you sitting on my tuba tuna?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure that wasn't a lyre fish?


----------



## The Creepster

whats with all the fish?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't this where we line up for the seafood buffet?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you know if the buffet is open?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there a clef note in your sushi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a line jumper?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you jump the fresh shark?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the price on that shark jump?


----------



## The Creepster

does the shark still have teeth?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is the shark's name Bruce?


----------



## Spooky1

Is he related to Bruce Campbell?


----------



## The Creepster

What ever happen to him?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever watched "Burn Notice", Mr Crematorium Guy?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ever see a viking funeral?


----------



## The Creepster

I don't know...do you like BBQ?


----------



## debbie5

Who farted?


----------



## Jack Reaper

What makes you think it was a fart?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we just blame it on the dog?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What did the dog ever do to you?


----------



## Night Watchman

I have a dog?


----------



## diecastman71

You did what with that dog???


----------



## debbie5

Where's Snoop Dogg when U need him??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you need a hand?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you spare a hand?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have a bird in the hand??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you give someone the bird?


----------



## morbidmike

did some one give you the bird cage???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you find one at a yard sale?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

where the yard sale at?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you see the signs out front?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you having a yard sale in the rain?


----------



## debbie5

I already have a yard- why do I need to buy another one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I give you an inch, will you take a yard?


----------



## The Archivist

When do y'all come online? Why am I the only one here right now (5:23pm PST 10/17/09)?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Where have all the people gone?


----------



## debbie5

Solylent Green is Bone to Pick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't Hot Pockets people also?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Soylent Green a new flavor of Hot Pocket?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did you manage to catch your pockets on fire?


----------



## DarkLore

How did you manage to understand this thread?


----------



## debbie5

Who says we understand this thread??


----------



## The Creepster

why is there thread in my nose?


----------



## smileyface4u23

How did it get there?


----------



## The Creepster

Why you so nosy .......smile?


----------



## DarkLore

Yawl smell something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be your smoking jacket?


----------



## debbie5

Whose flak jacket is smoking??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where is all the flak coming from?


----------



## morbidmike

why do you ask 15,691 questions???


----------



## Bone To Pick

Anyone selling skulls two for a bucky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you ribbing us again?


----------



## morbidmike

Is burning flesh suppose to smell like chicken???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there something new on the menu at KFC?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can you get a bucky of chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do your friends enjoy your punning?


----------



## The Creepster

Why have friends?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't friends good for entertainment?


----------



## morbidmike

why arnt more friends into Halloween


----------



## The Archivist

Why do we continually elect the same morons into office?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't being a moron a prerequisite?


----------



## Draik41895

Isnt knowing the definition of prerequisite prerequisite to answer that question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't they learn you them big words in school?:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants to go to Home Depot for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you supposed to be eating dinner now?


----------



## Draik41895

wasnt i supposed to have already eaten?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is my dinner ready yet?


----------



## Draik41895

did i make you dinner?


----------



## Night Watchman

whats for diner?


----------



## DarkLore

Isn't dinner with two ns?


----------



## Night Watchman

Can I spell?


----------



## Goblin

Is it Halloween yet?


----------



## debbie5

Is anyone here dead?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Would anyone admit to it if they were?


----------



## debbie5

is anyone dead on the outside as well as the inside??


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does a person who's half way out the front door count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you live in a halfway house?


----------



## Night Watchman

How far do you have to go to get halfway?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What destination do you have in mind?


----------



## morbidmike

Are we going to take the car or walk???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you going more than one block?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is "crazy" a destination?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How long have you lived there?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Did I arrive already?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we there yet, dad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you pipe down back there?


----------



## Night Watchman

How much further?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need to pull over?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why, did you run over someone again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you hear a thumping sound?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Didn't my singing drown that out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that you singing or did someone just sit on the cat?


----------



## Spooklights

Is the cat still alive?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask JT to stand up so we can see?


----------



## Night Watchman

Doesn't the cat have 9 lives?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know whether he's used eight of them already?


----------



## Spooky1

Can cats count?


----------



## debbie5

Doesn't death by compression into a butt crack take TWO hit points off of the "9 lives" thing??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been watching "Tom & Jerry" cartoons again?


----------



## Night Watchman

Why are they friends only sometimes?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

didnt one get incarcerated for assault?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone know the visiting hours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you in jail or the hospital?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Either way isn't the food terrible?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you expecting me to feed you?


----------



## Spooklights

Can I come right over?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you bring a side dish?


----------



## Spooklights

Sure; what color dish should I bring?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does "blood red" sound appropriate for the season?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we only eat orange and green foods?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it beer o'clock too?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Should I scream for ice cream?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you a little bit country or a little bit rock and roll?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we having rolls with dinner?


----------



## debbie5

Anyone have a copy of Beer Barrel Polka to play on the phonograph??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone know how to foxtrot?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't horses that trot?


----------



## morbidmike

is the moon made of sharp chedder or mild?


----------



## debbie5

isn't all cheese good?


----------



## nixie

Why is soy cheese so nasty? I'm vegan and weak- gotta have a nice steaming plate of mac-n-cheese now and then.


----------



## The Creepster

Why not eat rice cheese then?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some Rice Krispies?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is there any Frosted Flakes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you sweet enough without them?


----------



## debbie5

Aren't we all flakes here??


----------



## nixie

Creepster- rice cheese is ok, but I need the extra protein... it also melts funny.

Are there still any Rice Krispies left?


----------



## The Creepster

Too much soy is bad for you anyways....
That's too healthy right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you on a health kick?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you kick the healthy?


----------



## nixie

We're vegan for lots of reasons. Health, animals, mostly were just plain old hippie tree huggers!

How do they get ramen noodles curly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did they use a Lilt home permanent?


----------



## The Creepster

does it go in your eye?


----------



## Night Watchman

are my eyes open?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you looking at in that bag?


----------



## Spooky1

Who are you calling a bag?


----------



## debbie5

(LOL..)

Do clowns melt funny?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or is their humor half-baked?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that better than being half-a$$ed?


----------



## ededdeddy

As oppossed to full A$$ed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we talking about farm animals now?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is there something you'd like to say about them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are my comments moo-sic to your ears?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you trying to goat me on?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to pig out at dinner tonight?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Why do people keep playing the "Last post wins" thread, when I already won?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you see you lost again?


----------



## The Creepster

What does "seeing" have to do with it?


----------



## Night Watchman

Don't you have to post last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you know you're almost half a post ho?


----------



## Night Watchman

Am I that easy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask that private investigator who's been tailing you?


----------



## The Creepster

Why is evil so much fun?


----------



## Night Watchman

What is actually fun?


----------



## The Creepster

Would it not be easier to start at the neck?


----------



## Night Watchman

What if we just got rid of the head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are your bolts coming loose?


----------



## The Creepster

Is there such a thing?


----------



## Night Watchman

What are we talking about?


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't that spelled "aboot"?


----------



## Night Watchman

Didn't we burn down the White House?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you related to Terrance & Phillip?


----------



## Night Watchman

Isn't Maryland far from Southpark?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Are you related to Terrance & Phillip?


LOL

Do all Canadians heads flap when they talk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been flapping your jaws all morning?


----------



## Night Watchman

Why all the Canadian bashing?


----------



## The Creepster

Canada Rules my friend

"Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Bone To Pick

Isn't today "Canadian Haunters Appreciation Deh?" :googly:


----------



## Night Watchman

You are all having fun with this eh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you forgive those poor misguided boys for funnin' you?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Did you forget "unfortunate," "wayward," and "malnourished," Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you getting enough to eat?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Should I eat more brains?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need them to fill that space between your ears?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or should I just move my ears closer together?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you hear me now?


----------



## The Creepster

What's with the bad pun's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you know Bone to Pick is addicted to them?


----------



## The Creepster

Why do contractors have to be stereotypical?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could they be fulfilling your expectations?


----------



## Night Watchman

Are we going back to the sterotypes?


----------



## The Creepster

why not move ahead


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that in the road ahead?


----------



## debbie5

Move! A head!??


----------



## The Creepster

Why move?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt the place you live good enough???


----------



## Night Watchman

How much is enough?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does 42 cents sound like enough?


----------



## debbie5

does 42 cents emit a sound??


----------



## Spooklights

If 42 cents makes a sound and there's no one there to hear it, is it still really making a sound?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a physics question?


----------



## Night Watchman

What's the answer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you bring a cheat sheet?


----------



## The Creepster

I thought those are called crib sheets?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't a crib where you keep a baby...or corn?


----------



## The Creepster

Are you serious using baby and corn in the same sentence?


----------



## morbidmike

who fed the baby corn??


----------



## Night Watchman

who's changing the baby's diaper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there corn in that diaper?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have to look?


----------



## debbie5

Are you too much of a sissy to look at a corny diaper??


----------



## Night Watchman

Can I see it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you looking for?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

have you seen the corn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there children in the corn?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wouldnt that be scary?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you afraid of children?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have you BEEN around my kids?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

have you met many children?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have some you want to introduce?


----------



## debbie5

Do you prefer them well-done, al dente or raw??


----------



## Night Watchman

Are they done on the BBQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I get mine deep fried?


----------



## The Creepster

Fried food is healthy?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

doesent it taste so good?


----------



## morbidmike

who dosent like a prostate exam???


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who will be giving it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you put gloves on for that?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

would their finger be cold?


----------



## morbidmike

why do doctors have big fingers???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## morbidmike

is there a fasion critic in the house??


----------



## debbie5

is that why Michael Jackson wore that one white glove??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't white gloves totally impractical?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did anyone ask Mickey Mouse?


----------



## morbidmike

does any know Mickey???


----------



## lilithium

Who _would _know mickey?


----------



## morbidmike

I think Roxy would know don't you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we ask someone else?


----------



## morbidmike

should we start a thread about it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's that weird light outside my window?


----------



## morbidmike

sorry you want me to shut it off?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I tell the police not to come?


----------



## lilithium

i think that's best, don't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was someone looking for me?


----------



## Night Watchman

Am I missing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you file a report on yourself?


----------



## debbie5

^isn't self-reporting a sin?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

isnt that touching yourself?


----------



## debbie5

aren't we all a bit touched here??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was the weather on Halloween a bit touch-and-go?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Uh oh, has the world run out of questions?


----------



## ededdeddy

Why do you think it has?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did this thread get lost in the Halloween shuffle?


----------



## The Creepster

Shuffle board is a old fogies game right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a game you know well then?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you suggesting that TC is old or a fogie?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Could he be a foldie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or perhaps he's moldy?


----------



## Night Watchman

Does that make him a fungi?


----------



## The Creepster

Mushrooms shouldn't grow outta my toes...right?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do you see this as a problem?


----------



## The Creepster

What makes a "problem" a "problem"?


----------



## Night Watchman

How long is a moment?


----------



## The Creepster

Is moment a measure of time or distance?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have to think about it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you guys even use the brains God gave you?


----------



## Night Watchman

to do what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you use them to figure out how to put the toilet seat down?


----------



## Night Watchman

what for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to be difficult?


----------



## Night Watchman

why?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a man thing?


----------



## Night Watchman

what thing?


----------



## morbidmike

is the thing were talking about the thing I'm thinking of??


----------



## debbie5

NO.
And more NO.
Right?


----------



## morbidmike

I think your lieing are you???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure all your props are put away?


----------



## Spooky1

Are the props dry yet?


----------



## morbidmike

my props are indeed with out a doubt put away are yours???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I plead the Fifth on that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have the right to remain silent?


----------



## ededdeddy

Why would she not?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have extra limes?


----------



## The Archivist

Why, what are you making?


----------



## Night Watchman

I have to make something?


----------



## morbidmike

you need to make it to post ho status don't you???


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm not that easy am I?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying I'm easy?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you saying you're difficult?


----------



## Night Watchman

What are we talking about?


----------



## morbidmike

I haven't seen Roxy today did spooky1 accidently pack her away with the prop's???


----------



## debbie5

how much would it cost to do a full body wax on mmike??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we not even think of such a thing?


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy your back from storage how does it feel??


----------



## Spooklights

What? The full body wax or the storage?


----------



## morbidmike

are you lost??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a map?


----------



## morbidmike

did you buy a tom tom???


----------



## Night Watchman

who is tom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't you met my husband?


----------



## Night Watchman

Should I?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you think you would like him?


----------



## Night Watchman

Does he like you?


----------



## debbie5

Is it true he wears a hat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't he look great in hats?


----------



## Night Watchman

What kind of hat?


----------



## debbie5

A Go****tinyer hat?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that inappropriate??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why are you answering your own question?


----------



## Spooky1

Hey, what's that in my hat?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Gosh, it in yer hat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you remove your hat before entering the room?


----------



## Night Watchman

What room?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you still in the bathroom?


----------



## Night Watchman

Did I have to go?


----------



## debbie5

who forgot to flush!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you use up the last of the toilet paper?


----------



## fick209

where was the toilet paper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you look under the sink?


----------



## Spooky1

Are things suppose to be moving under there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the moving thing have multiple legs?


----------



## fick209

Are you sure it even has legs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those earthworms?


----------



## fick209

Why would earthworms be there?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I use them as bait on my next fishing trip?


----------



## Night Watchman

What are we fishing for?


----------



## Wildcat

Wouldn't we be fishing for fish?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couldn't you fish for compliments?


----------



## Wildcat

Would that work with worms?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are your co-workers worms?


----------



## debbie5

Your co-workers have worms??


----------



## fick209

How did you get worms?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried eating dirt from the garden?


----------



## debbie5

Isn't that pica, and not intestinal worms??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a depraved appetite?


----------



## Night Watchman

Am I hungry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you eat all the Stay Puft marshmallows?


----------



## debbie5

Ever vomit marshamallows?? (not pretty...especially the SOUND)


----------



## fick209

Are we roasting marshmellows?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone have some graham crackers and Hershey chocolate bars so we can make s'mores?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that too much work for a Friday??


----------



## Spooky1

Is your Gal Friday overworked?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't Cary Grant star in that movie?


----------



## The Creepster

Whats does that have to do with it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the question need to be relevant?


----------



## The Creepster

Why do we have to answer that?


----------



## Night Watchman

I have to come up with an answer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you just make something up?


----------



## Night Watchman

Like what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried using your imagination?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't that get you arrested?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What exactly are you thinking?


----------



## fick209

why is anyone thinking, don't you know it's Friday?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's your excuse for the rest of the week?


----------



## The Creepster

Did you pass the roadside?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you pass bad checks?


----------



## Night Watchman

You mean it wasn't a clean check?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you see the smudges on it?


----------



## Night Watchman

How did it get smudged?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you washed your hands lately?


----------



## Night Watchman

Are they dirty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that under your fingernails?


----------



## debbie5

is it something he passed?


----------



## Night Watchman

Did he pass or fail?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you fail to make full ho before Monday?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have a choice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we there yet?


----------



## Wildcat

Where are we going?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a preference?


----------



## Night Watchman

Could I be whoreing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, isn't that obvious?


----------



## Night Watchman

How many more?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What is 999 + 1?


----------



## Night Watchman

does that equal a whore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

All all hos created equal?


----------



## Night Watchman

does it depend on how much of a ho you really are?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does your wife know you're a ho?


----------



## Night Watchman

Should I tell her?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think she'll be surprised?


----------



## Night Watchman

I wonder if she always knew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't she marry you for your sterling qualities?


----------



## Night Watchman

I have qualities?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why don't you ask her?


----------



## Night Watchman

do you think she wants me to talk to her?


----------



## debbie5

LMAO- depends on how long you have been married...how long has it been? (single digits=she wants to talk to you...double digits= go away)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you talk to married men?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have to?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you prefer a puppet show?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you the Puppet Master?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I have the smelliest sock puppets at my command?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you forget to put them in the laundry?


----------



## Night Watchman

I don't have to do the laundry anymore do I?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone let me out of the dryer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are the sheets ready to come out?


----------



## Night Watchman

What are you doing in there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you lend me a flashlight?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is it dark?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pass me a tomato will you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you on that fancy phone?


----------



## Night Watchman

What's a phone?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't E.T.make one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody lose an alien botanist?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you seen any giant talking alien carrots?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that what you're serving for dinner?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are the aliens serving man for dinner??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we in the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you sure it's not the ESPN Zone?


----------



## The Creepster

What Zone are you in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we meet passengers in the White Zone or the Red Zone?


----------



## fick209

Didn't you read the memo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone forget to copy me?


----------



## fick209

Are you sure it's not right in front of you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you seen my desk lately?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that what's under those layers of papier mache?


----------



## Night Watchman

How many layers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How high can you count?


----------



## debbie5

I think women can count to 20, men to 21?


----------



## fick209

what does counting have to do with anything?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we count on you?


----------



## debbie5

Do I look like a vampire??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you checked in a mirror lately?


----------



## haunted canuck

Wait a minute the vampire will have no reflexion what will he see?


----------



## debbie5

AAhhhh!!! Who took away my sassy, cute, 20 year old reflection and left this old hag in her place!!?????


----------



## fick209

Did you clean the mirror before you looked in it?


----------



## debbie5

Who drank the Windex AGAIN??


----------



## fick209

Oh crap, is that what that was?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that what made my pee blue?


----------



## debbie5

Is your pee blue 'cause it's lonely for your bladder??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will it be a blue Christmas without you?


----------



## fick209

Isn't it a tad early to be discussing Christmas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you turned your calendar to December yet?


----------



## fick209

Isn't everybody's calendar on Oct 2010?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to start planning for Halloween already?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we suppose to stop planning for Halloween?


----------



## nixie

Would it even be possible if we tried?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is dinner ready yet?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why are you so curious about my dinner?


----------



## debbie5

Isn't it time for breakfast now??


----------



## fick209

Breakfast was 2 hrs ago, what have you been doing?


----------



## haunted canuck

were the eggs over easy or sunnyside?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you keep on the sunny side of life?


----------



## fick209

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't it get cloudy in Minnesota?


----------



## The Creepster

Why does Minnesota smell funny?


----------



## debbie5

What ever happened to the Carter family??


----------



## fick209

Didn't they go into witness protection program?


----------



## Spooky1

Why would the maker's of baby clothes need protection?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever seen what's in a used diaper?


----------



## fick209

What's that smell?


----------



## debbie5

Who fed the baby garlic bread??


----------



## Spooky1

You don't expect me to change the baby do you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What do you want to change it into?


----------



## The Creepster

Magic is real?


----------



## haunted canuck

When did Houdini Die?


----------



## Spooky1

Shall I ask his ghost?


----------



## fick209

Are you going to have a seance?


----------



## nixie

can I come????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have your gold-plated invitation at hand?


----------



## The Creepster

why gold plated and not 24K?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we compromise on 18K?


----------



## The Creepster

A compromise does not seem fair, now does it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whose rule book are you consulting?


----------



## debbie5

Shall we call Le Petomaine instead?? (that might explain the smell...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he related to Le Ptomaine?


----------



## fick209

Aren't ptomaines poisons?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you know "ptomaine" is considered an outdated term?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you care who Ptomaine is out dating?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be Radio Carbon?


----------



## fick209

Who's on the radio?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you getting signals from space aliens?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What channel are the space aliens on?


----------



## The Creepster

Do the aliens have green cards?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there space border guards checking for that?


----------



## haunted canuck

Will their ray guns set off the x-ray machienes so that Ray the guard will tell them the rays from the sun may not be suitable for aliens of planet Rayon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you actually from Planet Polyester?


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps, methinks... Planet Claire??


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't all aliens from planet Hollywood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who cut the cheese?


----------



## Spooky1

Was it moon cheese?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever mooned a werewolf?


----------



## fick209

Why is a werewolf going to the moon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be they're after those Muppet "Pigs in Space"?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the Muppet "Animal" a were-something?


----------



## debbie5

maybe he was a "there, wolf"....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that a real question?


----------



## fick209

Did she forget her meds or is she just to cold to come up with a real question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we bail her out?


----------



## fick209

Will it cost me anything?


----------



## Spooky1

Is she sinking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Bismarck a herring?


----------



## fick209

Are they serving herring at the annual frozen golf tournament on ice near Bismark, ND?


----------



## The Creepster

Why does golf suck so much?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried playing it with clubs?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't suppose to use balls for golf?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you remember how to ballroom dance?


----------



## haunted canuck

How can you remember if zombies ate your brain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are entrails a good side dish to serve with brains?


----------



## haunted canuck

do you serve it with white or red wine?


----------



## morbidmike

are you a wino?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you whining about?


----------



## scareme

Remember me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And where have you been, young lady?


----------



## debbie5

Who burned the pancakes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who set fire to the maple syrup?


----------



## The Creepster

Who said syrup is fire proof?


----------



## nixie

how did you guys know I was cooking?


----------



## morbidmike

why do dogs pee on christmas trees?


----------



## debbie5

Because you forgot to put the little cork in them??

(ask Creepster about that one...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just pop the cork?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't that be dangerous?


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't danger your middle name?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you playing a dangerous game?


----------



## Spooky1

Has this game become dangerous?


----------



## The Creepster

Why can't I play?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you lose the coin toss?


----------



## Spooky1

If you can't find a coin, should you toss your cookies?


----------



## scareme

Did you bring enough cookies for everyone to toss?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they freshly baked?


----------



## The Creepster

Dutch oven anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those body parts in that Dutch oven?


----------



## Spooky1

Are those Dutch body parts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where are the wooden shoes?


----------



## Spooky1

Does Dutch oven Dutch go well with a Heineken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you even like beer?


----------



## scareme

Who doesn't like beer?


----------



## debbie5

What's wrong with not liking to drink cat pi$$- I mean beer? 
(Haaaaate it!)


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have a shot of whiskey instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I have Bailey's Irish Cream instead?


----------



## debbie5

And then who is gonna be the first to complain that they gained ten pounds over the holidays!!??


----------



## Spooky1

Can I gain 10 pounds of muscle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want to be a muscle man?


----------



## debbie5

Can I wrestle a muscle man??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you prefer to arm or leg wrestle?


----------



## ededdeddy

What is wrong with leg wrestling?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a leg to stand on?


----------



## morbidmike

its hard to get a leg up on this post isn't it?


----------



## Spooky1

Will it cost me an arm and a leg to join in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you on your last leg?


----------



## Wildcat

What happened to the other leg?


----------



## morbidmike

do you own leggins for them leg's ? ,,,,wow hot!


----------



## Spooky1

are you stuck in the 80's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to borrow a ripped Flashdance sweatshirt?


----------



## morbidmike

will you model one for us???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could that be considered "wishful thinking"?


----------



## morgan8586

How far away are you from Cumberland,MD?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you think they'll buy you some hard cider?


----------



## debbie5

Where's the closest AA meeting?


----------



## Spooky1

Does AA stand for Amnesiacs Anonymous, I don't remember?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have we met?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't you wearing my ring?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it my ring?


----------



## morbidmike

can I ring your neck???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you having a bad day?


----------



## morbidmike

nope are you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Where's my wig?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you look behind the door in the bathroom?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I look in the basement?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it an evil wig you're looking for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need to hire an evil hairstylist?


----------



## The Creepster

Why hire when you can just kidnap?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone have a rusty old van with dark windows???


----------



## The Creepster

Do we need license plates ?


----------



## nixie

would they need to be valid?


----------



## The Creepster

Why pay the tax?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know for whom the bell tolls?


----------



## morbidmike

for me why ask?


----------



## The Creepster

Are you delusional?


----------



## debbie5

Are you de-luded? I thought you finished rehab?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's my coffee?


----------



## fick209

Did you already drink it all?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I take the Fifth on that?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Won't that make it a pretty stiff drink?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will I need some starch for that?


----------



## The Creepster

You wanted what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a need to know?


----------



## morbidmike

does gettin your back hot waxed hurt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you speaking from personal experience?


----------



## The Creepster

Why would you need that?


----------



## scareme

Is that some kind of kinky game?


----------



## The Creepster

Who told you about kinky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you look it up in the dictionary?


----------



## The Creepster

Wouldn't you prefer Wikipedia?


----------



## morbidmike

did you see it on you tube?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is a gargoyle still living on your roof?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it buried under all the snow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the shovel?


----------



## morbidmike

can you get frostbit shoveling naked?


----------



## The Archivist

If you perform surgery on a pig, is it disgruntled?


----------



## morbidmike

is home surgery illegal??


----------



## The Creepster

Why does the law have to be involved?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you fight the law, and the law won?


----------



## The Creepster

Who sang the better version?


----------



## scareme

Didn't the Crickets do it first?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone have visions of sugar plumbs dancing in their heads???


----------



## scareme

Did you have too much sugar today?


----------



## morbidmike

why does my wife want a new Christmas tree ?


----------



## scareme

Did you break the old one?


----------



## morbidmike

we got a new christmas tree at Menards half off that's pretty good right??


----------



## nixie

Isn't after Christmas the best time to buy Christmas stuff?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it after Christmas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What day is it today?


----------



## morbidmike

does today end in y?


----------



## morgan8586

Why did my phone just ring?


----------



## The Archivist

Why don't you have a date for NYE? Is there something wrong with you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who wants a date for New Year's Eve?


----------



## The Archivist

I do?


----------



## scareme

Are you practicing for when you are at the alter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you say "I do" at the altar, is it a good idea to leave off the question mark?


----------



## scareme

Are you sure about the answer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What was the question again?


----------



## scareme

"Do you take...forever and ever?"


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't forever "ever"?


----------



## scareme

Is "ever" ever enough?


----------



## The Creepster

Why have you had enough?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has anyone had enough of this topic?


----------



## The Creepster

What were we talking about again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you have to wear a white coat to be a Doctor?


----------



## Spooky1

What type of doctor are you looking for?


----------



## nixie

How about a Chiropractor?


----------



## The Creepster

Are they not scam artists?


----------



## nixie

Would you laugh at me if I told you I go to one?


----------



## The Creepster

Why don't you keep that to yourself?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't she bring enough for everyone?


----------



## nixie

Oh, was it my turn to bring treats today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you not get the memo?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

What if I didn't get the Memo (Question Mark here) (my KB is in some kinda werid mode and it only produces É instead of a Qmark)


----------



## RoxyBlue

And where have you been hiding all this time?


----------



## The Creepster

Would you consider misdirection as hiding?


----------



## nixie

Are we playing hide and seek?


----------



## scareme

Who's it?


----------



## The Creepster

What does that entail?


----------



## scareme

Do you have an end tail?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What were you doing up so late last night?


----------



## The Creepster

Why, did you want to come?


----------



## morbidmike

did anyone send me an invitation???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you checked the mail lately?


----------



## morbidmike

do they deliver to cardboard boxes???


----------



## nixie

Does the box have an address?


----------



## morbidmike

no does anyone have a sharpie???


----------



## The Creepster

Do you like felt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't hats made of felt?


----------



## The Creepster

I though we agreed on not discussing that?


----------



## The Archivist

Why do we say something is out of whack? What is a whack?

If a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled?

Why are a wise man and a wise guy opposites?

Why does the word “lisp” have an “s” in it?

Why do women wear evening gown to nightclubs? Shouldn’t they be wearing nightgowns?

If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?

How does it work out that people always die in alphabetical order?

Why do “overlook” and “oversee” mean opposite things?

“I am” is reportedly the shortest sentence in the English language. Could it be that “I do” is the longest sentence?

If people from Poland are called “Poles”, why are people from Holland called “Holes?”

If you ate pasta and antipasta, would you still be hungry?

How is possible to “run out of space?”

If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?

Why is it that if someone tells you that there a billion stars in the universe you will believe them, but if they tell you a wall has wet paint you have to touch it to be sure?

If you mixed vodka with orange juice and milk of magnesia, would you get a Phillips Screwdriver?

If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy all her friends?

If Fred Flintstone knew that the large order of ribs would tip his car over, why did he order them at the end of every show?

If Superman is so smart, why does he wear his underpants over his trousers?

If you jog backwards, will you gain weight?


----------



## morbidmike

does someone have too much time on their hands or what???


----------



## nixie

aren't people in glass houses not supposed to throw stones? 
...just teasing you, Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you close those blinds, please?


----------



## morbidmike

why are you undressing???


----------



## The Archivist

Aren't we past that point in our relationship?


----------



## morbidmike

do we have a relationship?


----------



## The Archivist

Weren't you the chick with the long brown hair last week?


----------



## The Creepster

What no tip?


----------



## scareme

Which race did you need a tip on?


----------



## Night Watchman

What kind of race?


----------



## scareme

What are you willing to bet on?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you bet your life with Groucho?


----------



## scareme

Do I look that old?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have to answer that?


----------



## scareme

Do you have nine lives?


----------



## Night Watchman

If I answered would I use one up?


----------



## scareme

What do you think?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have to think?


----------



## scareme

Don't we pay you enough to think?


----------



## Night Watchman

I get paid?


----------



## The Creepster

Why does it have to involve money?


----------



## fick209

Were you involved with burning all the money?


----------



## morbidmike

why do I smell burning money above my post???


----------



## nixie

Does someone need a fire extinguisher?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone need a beating this new year


----------



## Spooky1

Can you visit Congress?


----------



## morbidmike

will you vote me in for president??


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Will you do a better job than Barry?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Are you kidding me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that a joke?


----------



## morbidmike

are you drunk?


----------



## scareme

How can you ask that with a straight face?


----------



## morbidmike

how do you know I have a straight face???


----------



## scareme

You aren't going to try and tell me that's your real expresion, are you?


----------



## morbidmike

why you wouldnt believe me??


----------



## scareme

Could it be those horns sticking out of your head?


----------



## morbidmike

why do you have bright eyes???


----------



## scareme

Can you believe that's my inner glow?


----------



## morbidmike

I think you have gas what do you think???


----------



## scareme

Just a minute, is there someone at the door?


----------



## morbidmike

Hi Im selling avon would you like to buy some???


----------



## nixie

do you have any of those little sample lipsticks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is blue a good color for me?


----------



## morbidmike

you would look good in hoochie red what do ya think???


----------



## scareme

What shade are you wearing now?


----------



## morbidmike

blue do you like it??


----------



## scareme

Did you plan for it, to compliment your bloodshot eyes?


----------



## morbidmike

you think i'm hott dont you??


----------



## Spooky1

Are you on fire?


----------



## haunted canuck

Wouldnt it make him look hotter?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Well, is he trying to attract women or men?


----------



## The Creepster

What if its both?


----------



## morbidmike

you will never know will you??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who wants to know?


----------



## The Creepster

I don't think anybody..do you?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone know I see dead people??


----------



## The Creepster

Why do people smell like hamburgers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been using the broiler in the house again?


----------



## The Creepster

Why use a broiler?


----------



## morbidmike

I always cook in the creepsters creamitorium better flavor dont you think?


----------



## The Creepster

Why are mash potatoes crunchy?


----------



## morbidmike

why are pickles mushy in the jar after 30 years


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's going to the Super Bowl?


----------



## scareme

Are you inviting me?


----------



## The Creepster

Which team is going?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are the Budweiser horses a team?


----------



## The Creepster

Is Bud Bowl Over?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a lingerie bowl this year?


----------



## morbidmike

yes I'm the halftime show you gonna watch???


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Well, is the description "Tall, Mean, and Ugly" accurate?


----------



## The Archivist

What made me think I could tackle a steep hill on a first attempt?


----------



## nixie

FrozenPumpkins said:


> Well, is the description "Tall, Mean, and Ugly" accurate?


... Tall, yes. No to the others. Sorry Mike



The Archivist said:


> What made me think I could tackle a steep hill on a first attempt?


Optimism and determination.

Do I suck for actually answering and not asking???
Does that count as my question?


----------



## morbidmike

The Archivist said:


> What made me think I could tackle a steep hill on a first attempt?


did you just read the little train that could???? toot toot


----------



## nixie

Isn't that creepster's favorite read?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't he prefer "Curious George"?


----------



## scareme

OK now, who taught the Creepster to read?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we blame the prison system?


----------



## morbidmike

did he escape from prision???


----------



## nixie

do you think there is a reward??


----------



## morbidmike

o you wanna split it??


----------



## nixie

fifty/fifty sound good?


----------



## morbidmike

it's probably only 5 bucks what do ya think?


----------



## nixie

should we go for it anyway??


----------



## morbidmike

right after I get 2000 posts can you wait???


----------



## nixie

how about after I hit 1000?


----------



## morbidmike

congrats it only took ya a year pretty slow dont ya think??


----------



## nixie

I like to take my time... what's wrong with that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those two new post hos I see above me?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have your bifocal's on ??


----------



## Spooky1

Can I wear 3-D glasses instead?


----------



## morbidmike

are you watching Coraline again???


----------



## The Creepster

Why are you doing that?


----------



## Spooky1

are you my other Mother?


----------



## morbidmike

can I call you grandpa???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you born or just hatched?


----------



## The Creepster

Does it matter?


----------



## nixie

Is it wrong to like Coraline?


----------



## scareme

Don't you just love 3-D?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who took my 3D glasses again?


----------



## nixie

Sorry, were those yours?


----------



## debbie5

Would you prefer blue or black button eyes?


----------



## nixie

Are they out of purple?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know where your Other Mother is?


----------



## The Creepster

You have more then one?


----------



## morbidmike

who stole my ant farm???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the queen ant elope?


----------



## Spooky1

If your aunt is a queen, are you royalty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if she's a drag queen?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't that make her your uncle?


----------



## The Creepster

From the west coast right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you live on the West Coast?


----------



## nixie

Is Creep trying to tell us something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think it's a secret?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you understand anything he says?


----------



## fick209

Is he still going on about those damn cookies?


----------



## Spooky1

What cookies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have any on your computer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get peanut butter ones please?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we send them in an unmarked package?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will that make the authorities quarantine them and haul you off to the klink?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't they have to find me first?


----------



## morbidmike

who ate my birth control pills that I got free from the clinic????


----------



## The Creepster

Have you seen the tasty cookies fick made?


----------



## nixie

Didn't you take them all?


----------



## fick209

Who said you could share my cookies with everybody else?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't you make them for everyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are these enough for everyone?


----------



## fick209

Did you make those?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have one of the skull cookies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> Did you make those?


No, but wouldn't they be cool to make?


----------



## Night Watchman

Can I just lick the bowl?


----------



## fick209

Are you asking about the toilet bowl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did the scrubbing bubbles go?


----------



## morbidmike

will that hurt you if you drink it all????


----------



## fick209

Anybody have the number for Poison Control?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would Dial-A-Prayer be a better choice?


----------



## The Creepster

You do think I am listening?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you got cloth ears?


----------



## morbidmike

Do you have ears of corn???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever been tossed out of a bar on your ear?


----------



## morbidmike

have you cut your ear off and given it to your lover like Van Gough??


----------



## Night Watchman

Would Van Gough paint my tombstones?


----------



## morbidmike

would you dig up his body to find out???


----------



## The Creepster

Don't I have a shovel?


----------



## nixie

shall we make it a road trip?


----------



## Unclecreepy

Where shall we go?


----------



## The Archivist

Why is it when someone tells you that there are 300 billions stars in the universe you will believe it but when there is a sign saying the paint is wet, you're inclined to touch it to make sure?


----------



## nixie

oops, did you notice that paint on my finger?


----------



## Unclecreepy

can I lick it?


----------



## nixie

are you hungry?


----------



## The Archivist

No, just had In N Out. But does your finger paint glow in the dark?


----------



## nixie

wouldn't it be cool if it did?

...it doesn't


----------



## nixie

do you think it would taste different?


----------



## scareme

What are you talking about?


----------



## morbidmike

don't you understand the lingo of the younger generation?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't every generation have its own lingo?


----------



## morbidmike

arnt you worried about the concequences of being sassy to me???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I be?


----------



## fick209

Why would anyone be worried about a big teddy bear?


----------



## The Creepster

Why is my teddy bear so pointy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be Satan's teddy bear?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you hear that Satan will be auditioning for American Idol this year?


----------



## fick209

Hasn't that show been on long enough?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were any of those people ever actually idolized?


----------



## morbidmike

you are idolized by spooky1 arnt you???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## The Creepster

Why do anything?


----------



## morbidmike

who unpaired all my socks???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a sock gremlin in your dresser?


----------



## The Creepster

Why does my dresser smell like moth balls?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you prefer chloroform?


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster said:


> Why does my dresser smell like moth balls?


how did you get their legs apart he he he???


----------



## The Creepster

Need some alone time huh?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## morbidmike

aint we all oblivious??


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Have you had more than a fifth grade education?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you had more than a fifth today?


----------



## The Creepster

Did you forget your promise?


----------



## The Archivist

Did we make a promise?


----------



## The Archivist

I have a doozy of questions, answer them or don't answer them, I don't care just have fun with these:

Why do we say something is out of whack? What is a whack?

If a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled?

Why are a wise man and wise guy opposites?

Why does the word “lisp” have an “s” in it?

Why do women wear evening gown to nightclubs? Shouldn’t they be wearing nightgowns?

If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?

How does it work out that people always die in alphabetical order?

Why do “overlook” and “oversee” mean opposite things?

“I am” is reportedly the shortest sentence in the English language. Could it be that “I do” is the longest sentence?

If people from Poland are called “Poles”, why are people from Holland called “Holes?”

If you ate pasta and antipasta, would you still be hungry?

How is possible to “run out of space?”

If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?

Why is it that if someone tells you that there a billion stars in the universe you will believe them, but if they tell you a wall has wet paint you have to touch it to be sure?

If you mixed vodka with orange juice and milk of magnesia, would you get a Phillips Screwdriver?

If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy all her friends?

If Fred Flintstone knew that the large order of ribs would tip his car over, why did he order them at the end of every show?

If Superman is so smart, why does he wear his underpants over his trousers?

If you jog backwards, will you gain weight?

If I already posted these questions, I apologize. My mind isn't what it used to be after my walking accident.


----------



## fick209

Who want's to go for a walk then lift free weights?


----------



## nixie

Can I just opt for the walk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are your boots made for walking?


----------



## Night Watchman

If I walk do I need boots?


----------



## fick209

Wait, why are we walking?


----------



## Unclecreepy

Who said we are talking?


----------



## Moon Dog

What was that?


----------



## morbidmike

who ate all the preperation H ???? did you do it to whistle better????


----------



## The Creepster

Why did this conversation go south?


----------



## morbidmike

is it now in Alabama???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a sweet home in Alabama?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you have to drink PBR living in the south?


----------



## morbidmike

do only people in the south drink it??


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have a mint julep instead?


----------



## morbidmike

are you a sissy boy????^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you know a real man when you see one?


----------



## morbidmike

what is a real man???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is John Wayne a good example?


----------



## morbidmike

why did you have to hit 20,000 posts???


----------



## fick209

Do you disapprove of milestones?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you know where that saying came from?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you never seen a milestone?


----------



## morbidmike

have you ever carried a stone for a mile


----------



## nixie

does having one stuck in my shoe count?


----------



## morbidmike

are your shoes suitcases for stones???


----------



## nixie

would you settle for pebbles?


----------



## morbidmike

are you trying to change the rules???


----------



## nixie

you don't like milepebbles?


----------



## morbidmike

I live river stone do you??


----------



## nixie

have you seen my yard?


----------



## morbidmike

is it under snow???


----------



## nixie

is yours?

ps. Last night, I had a dream that you melted all the snow in your yard and set up your haunt (and that Santa Claus invited me to attend an art class with him...)


----------



## morbidmike

were you taking medication??


----------



## nixie

Nope, any suggestions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a diet Pepsi?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have to drink it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather inhale it?


----------



## nixie

Couldn't that be dangerous?


----------



## The Creepster

Are you scared?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you brave?


----------



## Spooky1

Would I have to go through the valley of death?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that where they have those really fast cars on that salt track??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could we get some pepper instead?


----------



## debbie5

Are you donating a Pepper's ghost to me!!??

(yay!)


----------



## morbidmike

who stole my lucky magic rabbit???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that road kill a rabbit?


----------



## morbidmike

what is the area code to hell???


----------



## Zurgh

Is'nt it 95666?


----------



## morbidmike

does the devil carry a cell phone???


----------



## Zurgh

Will he take my calls?


----------



## morbidmike

where did he hide tha portal to home????


----------



## Zurgh

Was it in the oven?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't the oven already full with Hansel and Gretel?


----------



## Zurgh

Is that what smells so good?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone just run over a skunk?


----------



## nixie

Didn't Hansel and Gretel cook the witch?


----------



## Zurgh

Can I get a serving?


----------



## nixie

Would you like her basted?


----------



## Zurgh

Is she free range organic?


----------



## The Archivist

Could you make my share boneless and skinless?


----------



## Zurgh

Will you have soup or salad too?


----------



## The Archivist

What are my choices?


----------



## nixie

Would you settle for processed witch with a side of fries?


----------



## The Archivist

Wouldn't that be a side of flies?


----------



## nixie

Shall I add that to the menu?


----------



## The Archivist

Why not?


----------



## Zurgh

Could it be super sized?


----------



## morbidmike

can we get worms and pig brains on it???


----------



## fick209

Are we making head cheese now?


----------



## morbidmike

which way did thw cheese head off to??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who cut the cheese?


----------



## morbidmike

I think fick did how about you???


----------



## fick209

What would make you think that?


----------



## Zurgh

Why cant I think?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this your brain over here?


----------



## Zurgh

Was it washed while it was out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who used the last of the laundry detergent?


----------



## Zurgh

Was it the maid?


----------



## Spooky1

Is she french?


----------



## morbidmike

what nationality do you think my butler is??


----------



## Zurgh

Do hamsters have nationality?


----------



## morbidmike

do gerbils fit in to tight spaces???


----------



## Zurgh

Is it OK to smash them with a 10lb hand sledge?


----------



## morbidmike

doy own said 10 lb hand sledge???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whose puggles just ate the hamster?


----------



## morbidmike

I 'm still missing my magic rabbit who stole it???


----------



## Zurgh

Did they take my 10lb hand sledge?


----------



## morbidmike

can it fit in small spaces???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there space inside your skull?


----------



## Zurgh

Could someone define small?


----------



## morbidmike

you amuse yourself don you person above Zurgh????


----------



## RoxyBlue

What thread is this?


----------



## Zurgh

Questions, maybe?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt the 1 where we get to beatup Roxy???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you keep the beating up to yourself?


----------



## morbidmike

why wouldnt you enjoy it??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is "NO" a sufficient answer for that?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it safe to come out of the bunker to play?


----------



## morbidmike

who put a mouse in my microwave??? I wish the creepster would give my maid back


----------



## The Creepster

Is it a lead bunker?


----------



## Zurgh

Could I have misplaced the keys to get out?


----------



## morbidmike

who chewed holes in the toe's of my socks?????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there an Underbiter in your dresser?


----------



## fick209

Did I bite too hard again?


----------



## The Creepster

What about a scratch?


----------



## Zurgh

Where did the incident occur?


----------



## The Creepster

Why does that matter?


----------



## fick209

Did it occur on that brick wall behind you?


----------



## Zurgh

Or was it in Raccoon City?


----------



## fick209

Where the hell is that?


----------



## Spooky1

Will Milla be there?


----------



## Zurgh

And will she bring her friend Tyrant?


----------



## Spooky1

Will everyone be turned into zombies?


----------



## Zurgh

Will the zombies only want brains or will any flesh do?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you afraid of Zombies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't our administrator a Zombie(F)?


----------



## Zurgh

Aren't we all?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you stopped breathing?


----------



## Zurgh

When did I start that nasty ol' habit back up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a nun's habit?


----------



## Zurgh

Whos' been kickin nuns in full habit?


----------



## The Creepster

Is a habit hard to break?


----------



## Zurgh

Does the habit make a sound when broken?


----------



## The Creepster

What was the last thing broken?


----------



## Zurgh

Was it the will to resist my cats mind control?


----------



## The Creepster

Control what mind?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you a brain whisperer?


----------



## The Creepster

What did you say?


----------



## Zurgh

Can you sing it?


----------



## The Creepster

Why just sing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why not sing-a?


----------



## The Creepster

LOL YEAH!!!!!!!!!

About the moon-a...in June-a?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it spring-a yet?


----------



## The Creepster

Don't we have to ask a hedgehog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you hedging your bets?


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't that what extortion means?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants to get me a drink?


----------



## morbidmike

why is there a moderator fratenizing with the peasent's??


----------



## The Creepster

For breakfast?


----------



## morbidmike

has anyone seen my magic rabbit ??? i really need her back


----------



## The Creepster

So thats what you call it huh?


----------



## morbidmike

does the phrase gigdy gigdy goo fit in here???


----------



## The Creepster

thats where the cdc comes in right?


----------



## morbidmike

where's the beef???


----------



## fick209

What's that in your pants?:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

What pants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you posing for the Stealth Mouse calendar already?


----------



## The Creepster

That does not start today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## The Creepster

Was that the TPS report?


----------



## rottincorps

DO you know your job


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where have you been hiding, young man?


----------



## The Creepster

What do you mean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was I speaking a foreign language?


----------



## Wildcat

Don't you know what language you speak?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you say something?


----------



## Zurgh

Wa wa wa what did you say?


----------



## The Creepster

Where did that come from?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't it from a song?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is "California" the correct answer?


----------



## Night Watchman

where in California?


----------



## Zurgh

Could be just next door?


----------



## Night Watchman

What kind of door?


----------



## Zurgh

Would it be hollow or solid core?


----------



## Moon Dog

Would it be as low as the floor?


----------



## Zurgh

Will it be below sea level?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is that underwater?


----------



## Moon Dog

Would you, could you, in a boat?


----------



## Night Watchman

Would you could you with a goat?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you, could you, with a goat?


----------



## Zurgh

Ooops, too slow?


----------



## Night Watchman

At what speed?


----------



## Moon Dog

Just how fast is the Road Runner?


----------



## Night Watchman

What type of surface is he running on?


----------



## Moon Dog

He is running on the surface that he is running on, does that make sense?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a sensible guy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Does anybody really know what sensible really is?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you being difficult now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Aren't I difficult all the time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How would I know that?


----------



## Moon Dog

Thought you knew everything?


----------



## Moon Dog

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you lonely?


----------



## Zurgh

Even with the "voices"?


----------



## fick209

Why are there voices in my head?


----------



## Zurgh

Are they helping or hindering?


----------



## fick209

Is hindering more helpfu?


----------



## Zurgh

Only when they don't distract?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm sorry, what were we talking about?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't it about that thing with the stuff & that one time?


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh right, that thing with those two women, what were their names again?


----------



## Zurgh

Was it Memie and Drusilla, and wasn't a vat of lime Jello involved?


----------



## Moon Dog

If I remember correctly, wasn't it cherry flavored?


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, tho, don't I remember some monkeys,too?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wasn't there chandeliers as well?


----------



## Zurgh

I think they had real candles?


----------



## Moon Dog

Didn't you get burned?


----------



## Zurgh

I think, with the wax?


----------



## Moon Dog

I thought it was with the flame... or was it the heat?


----------



## Zurgh

Did the heat, cook somthing?


----------



## Moon Dog

I believe that there was something ablaze wasn't there?


----------



## morbidmike

i didnt know you could have so many questions about a chandiler did you???


----------



## The Creepster

Do your lights taste funny?


----------



## morbidmike

can you light a light bulb in your mouth like uncle Festor???


----------



## The Creepster

I thought you were my Uncle?


----------



## morbidmike

can I call you uncle creepster??


----------



## Spooky1

Does that make you a monkey?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that really necessary?


----------



## morbidmike

does this upset you??


----------



## The Creepster

I think thats why people drink?


----------



## Zurgh

I drank to forget, but what was it i was trying to forget?


----------



## Moon Dog

Would you remember if I told you?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

If you told me would I know what you're talking about?


----------



## morbidmike

if you were talking to me would you know what your talking about???


----------



## The Creepster

Will it involve a test later?


----------



## morbidmike

who fed my magic rabbit alka seltzer??


----------



## The Creepster

Was it for heartburn?


----------



## morbidmike

can she get that eating porkchops???


----------



## fick209

Can I have some porkchops?


----------



## morbidmike

are you pork tollerant??


----------



## Moon Dog

Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## scareme

Does anybody really care?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone have an extra magic rabbit I could borrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those magic bunny slippers you're wearing?


----------



## morbidmike

do you wanna buy them???


----------



## The Creepster

Is it affordable?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are we talking U.S. currency or Euros?


----------



## The Creepster

I think Bullion would be best don't you?


----------



## morbidmike

what about the Yen???


----------



## Zurgh

Could it go on credit?


----------



## morbidmike

do they allow credit here???


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a credit to your species?


----------



## morbidmike

are you wearing shark pants rite now??^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Zurgh

Would it be good for you to know?


----------



## morbidmike

wouldn't you like to know too???


----------



## Zurgh

Would it be so wrong if I did?


----------



## morbidmike

do you think it's rite tom wonder???


----------



## Zurgh

Naw, but would you think it wrong not to?


----------



## The Creepster

Why are you always wrong?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it because I'm never right?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why do they call it a poop deck? Did someone really...


----------



## Zurgh

So THAT is why my ship stinks?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Could it be too much tuna?


----------



## Zurgh

How did it escape the can?


----------



## Moon Dog

If Charlie really was a tuna, why was he called the Chicken of the Sea?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Have you ever seen him drive?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you drive with him?


----------



## The Creepster

Why drive when you can skip?


----------



## morbidmike

why skip when you can tumble????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who'll tumble for you?


----------



## The Creepster

Does the dryer count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we use some of those softener sheets?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that creepy bear watching us again?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it the one with the banana?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we set a trap for him?


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't trapping illegal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you forget to get a license?


----------



## The Creepster

Does this one I made with a crayon count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are the people at the license bureau near-sighted?


----------



## morbidmike

wheres my pain med's ugggg!!!????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a prescription?


----------



## morbidmike

is 8000 miligrams of sianide alot???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a little arsenic to improve the flavor?


----------



## morbidmike

does it come in cherry flavor???


----------



## The Creepster

I thought you smoked it?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't you go outside if you're going to smoke?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt smoking bad for you???


----------



## fick209

is that what the surgeon general says?


----------



## Moon Dog

I guess that all depends on what you're smoking


----------



## Zurgh

And if you inhale?


----------



## The Creepster

Don't you have to in order to smoke?


----------



## Zurgh

What if you don't breath?


----------



## scareme

Why don't you try it and I'll watch you to see what happens?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you selling tickets for that?


----------



## Zurgh

Do I need cash, or will they take trade?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I have your credit card?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you treat?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I have two scoops of ice cream?


----------



## morbidmike

2 scoops are you not worried abouth the calories??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should he try the lowfat yogurt instead?


----------



## Zurgh

What toppings are there?


----------



## fick209

Would you like nuts or sprinkles?


----------



## Zurgh

Some ones' sprinkles went nuts?


----------



## The Creepster

Would that not be political?


----------



## morbidmike

what would jeasus have gotten??


----------



## Zurgh

Does Jesus like Tutti-frutti?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do tutti-fruttis grow on trees?


----------



## The Creepster

Are trees still around?


----------



## scareme

You don't think tutti-frutti is a root crop, do you?


----------



## scareme

Damn, Creep beat me.

Have you seen a square tree?


----------



## Moon Dog

Do you mean a squatting tree?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who squatted on my lawn?


----------



## Spooky1

Did this come from your dog?


----------



## The Creepster

Why are you holding that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a pair of gloves?


----------



## Spooky1

You mean it's not a hand warmer?


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't that what the french use?


----------



## morbidmike

why did the French give us a statue of a giant ugly green lady?


----------



## fick209

Have you ever visited her?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Would you rather that the French gave us a statue of a giant ugly green man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that guy a spokesman for frozen vegetables?


----------



## The Creepster

Fresh from the valley?


----------



## morbidmike

does he say ho ho ho????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I tall and/or ugly enough to pose for the statue?


----------



## morbidmike

no but I am isnt that what my avatar says???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do we need an official measurement to see who's taller?


----------



## Zurgh

Do you need to barrow a tape measure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you making a shroud for someone?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it shrouded in mystery?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it kept in Turin?


----------



## morbidmike

who took my last can of tuna???


----------



## CreeepyCathy

you think maybe the cat ate it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the cat eat your homework also?


----------



## debbie5

Is anyone else still wondering what Johnny Thunder would look like in a mini-toga made of green leaves??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will he be starring in "Green Giant Diaries:The Musical"?


----------



## Spooky1

Will we all be green with envy?


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't that a fib?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need a de"fib"rillator?


----------



## CreeepyCathy

could we get back to the subject discussed on page 1149?


----------



## morbidmike

was it about birds or lobster or diner?


----------



## CreeepyCathy

wasn't it about lobsters having birds for dinner?


----------



## morbidmike

wasn't it about a lobster and bird on a dinner date


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Did the bird order red or white wine with dinner?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who gave the lobster the bird?


----------



## morgan8586

Was it JT?


----------



## morbidmike

what does JT have to do with it??


----------



## The Creepster

something with genetics right?


----------



## fick209

What do genetics really have to do with anything?


----------



## morbidmike

where the heck has fick been????


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's here right now, but where are you?


----------



## Zurgh

Are we in a state of confusion?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

When will the value of my home equal what I'm paying for a mortgage payment??!


----------



## debbie5

isn't my home worth $690??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it have a lake view?


----------



## The Creepster

Is toilet water considered a view?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I pass on that view?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that a passing thought?


----------



## Moon Dog

I had a thought about passing, does that count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we pass it off to someone else?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you making a pass at me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you meet me under the overhead pass?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you say underpants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you met Captain Underpants?


----------



## Moon Dog

Did someone mention Captain Morgan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the party at your house tonight?


----------



## The Creepster

You must know something I don't?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that go without saying?


----------



## The Creepster

Then why did you say something?


----------



## fick209

What did I say?


----------



## Moon Dog

Something needed to be said didn't it?


----------



## debbie5

Who needs a spanking!!?!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hasn't corporal punishment been banned?


----------



## morbidmike

are we trying to spank a corporal???


----------



## The Creepster

I thought that it will make you go blind?


----------



## Zurgh

What if you use protection?


----------



## scareme

And what do you think that protects you from?


----------



## Zurgh

Could it be.... ones' self?


----------



## Spooklights

Which self is bothering you?


----------



## scareme

Is it the one who keeps you up all night screaming?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that fun?


----------



## scareme

Were you there too?


----------



## The Creepster

Does in spirit count?


----------



## morbidmike

can a spirit count to 1000???


----------



## scareme

Can Mike count to 20 without taking his shoes off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a remedial math class?


----------



## Zurgh

Could I ask the math teacher an irrelevant question about the comparative anatomies of differing lobster species & get a correct answer?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wouldn't you rather have an incorrect answer for an irrelevant question?


----------



## scareme

Is there going to be a test on this?


----------



## Zurgh

Will the test be open book & multiple choice?


----------



## scareme

Will that help?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you have to use a number 2 pencil?


----------



## scareme

Would you settle for a blue pen?


----------



## debbie5

Who took my Sharpie??


----------



## scareme

What's that behind your ear?


----------



## debbie5

Isn't that thing behind my ear a large boil that Creepster wants for lunch ? (I dunno, I can't see it..it might be a coiled up leech for all I know...).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should that be on the EEEWWWW thread?


----------



## The Creepster

I am not sure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you ever question your sanity?


----------



## The Creepster

Why would I?


----------



## scareme

Doesn't everyone else question it?


----------



## The Creepster

What have you heard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you really want to know?


----------



## scareme

Should we tell him?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that not rude?


----------



## morbidmike

is it wrong to steal??


----------



## Zurgh

Aren't you just long-term borrowing?


----------



## morbidmike

can I call it borrowing without the intent to return??


----------



## Zurgh

Would you get into more trouble if you did return it?


----------



## morbidmike

do I have to return it???


----------



## The Creepster

Is it faulty?


----------



## morbidmike

can I exchange it for a full refund without a receipt???


----------



## The Creepster

What does the receipt look like?


----------



## morbidmike

is paper supposed to be black


----------



## The Creepster

I think if its been burnt?


----------



## scareme

Just keep it, can't you find a use for it somewhere?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why aren't you on line right now?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

How do you know that I'm not online?


----------



## debbie5

ROXY KNOWS EVERYTHING!

Oh- sorry..."?".


----------



## Moon Dog

How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## morbidmike

if Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled pepers where's the peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you look in your pantry?


----------



## Spooky1

Did the puppy get into the pickled peppers?


----------



## debbie5

The sick sheik's sixth sheep's sick.


----------



## Spooky1

Was there a question in there Debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you the hallway monitor?


----------



## morbidmike

why did I take your hall pass??


----------



## Spooky1

Are you asking for detention young man?


----------



## morbidmike

who you calling young???


----------



## The Creepster

Is that your backpack?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you mean the one that's ticking?


----------



## The Creepster

Why does it smell funny?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to that dead skunk?


----------



## morbidmike

why are all lunch ladies named Helga???


----------



## fick209

Isn't she Hagar's wife?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aren't they, along with the other Vikings, mad at Favre right now???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you going to watch the Super Bowl game?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you having a party?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you know I'm not a sports fan?


----------



## The Creepster

Why would you not want to cheer for fun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are televised sports considered "fun"?


----------



## fick209

Doesn't everybody have their own idea of fun?


----------



## The Creepster

Where did this ankle bracelet come from?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you lose the key?


----------



## The Creepster

I don't think it has one?


----------



## morbidmike

why can I only eat 5 lbs of kentucky blue grass


----------



## The Creepster

Why does Pink Floyd sound really good right now


----------



## fick209

Are you listening to Another Brick In The Wall?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I listen to Dark Side of the Moon instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you hear someone baying at the moon?


----------



## The Creepster

I thought that was a Ozzy album?


----------



## morbidmike

can you trust the words of a fiddle player and the muffin man????


----------



## fick209

Do you know the muffin man,
The muffin man, the muffin man,
Do you know the muffin man,
Who lives in Drury Lane?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he the one with the gargoyle on his roof?


----------



## The Creepster

You call that a roof?


----------



## Spooky1

Does the roof leak?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a drip?


----------



## morbidmike

do you want me to hand you a bucket???


----------



## The Creepster

Why don't you just get a mop?


----------



## morbidmike

I think a swifter will work better dont you watch the comercials??


----------



## Zurgh

What about the wet/dry shop vac?


----------



## The Creepster

You want to run a electrical appliance near water?


----------



## Zurgh

Are the outlets GFI protected?


----------



## morbidmike

dont they have to be arc fault protected now?


----------



## Zurgh

What ever happened to the "super neutral"?


----------



## The Creepster

wouldn't you know the answer?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I win a million dollars if I guess right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I have half of that?


----------



## The Creepster

Did you sign a prenuptial?


----------



## rottincorps

or was it a life insurance policy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I get a legal opinion?


----------



## The Creepster

Why pay for that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone mention money?


----------



## morbidmike

can someone spare a few bucks??


----------



## Zurgh

What of deer, and how many?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't camels better as currency?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it OK for ones daughters to toss hammers at the camels when you tire of them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if the camels throw them back?


----------



## morbidmike

then that should be on you tube dont you think???


----------



## The Creepster

Why post more garbage?


----------



## Zurgh

To distract the simple minds... Ooh, was that a puppy?


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't that what the elections are for?


----------



## Zurgh

Aren't elections for those easily fooled into thinking that what they think, counts?


----------



## morbidmike

did we elect roxy for haunt forum babe of the day???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can a 55 year old woman be considered a "babe"?


----------



## morbidmike

does a bear poop in the woods???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever seen that happen?


----------



## The Creepster

Would you want to see that?


----------



## Zurgh

Who would?


----------



## The Creepster

Would or wood?


----------



## morbidmike

do you take a left turn to bliss???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or hitch your wagon to a star?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone own a fur covered car???


----------



## fick209

wouldn't that get awfully warm in the summer months?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone want some blunt trauma today???


----------



## RoxyBlue

How much would that cost?


----------



## morbidmike

it's free ya interested??


----------



## fick209

Can I have some time to shop around for a better deal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you deal the tarot cards now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wouldn't you rather have some tarot cake?


----------



## The Creepster

What are you talking about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that a joke?


----------



## Moon Dog

I thought you knew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you funnin' me?


----------



## Moon Dog

Would I do that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the sun come up this morning?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't we only come out at night?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a star?


----------



## Moon Dog

I always thought so, didn't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have your own dressing room?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone help me get my wig glued on?


----------



## morbidmike

where did I put my stash of armpit hairs???


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Did you check your armpits?


----------



## debbie5

who shaved my possum again!!?


----------



## scareme

Was he that gray one with rabies?


----------



## The Creepster

Who would know such things?


----------



## debbie5

Who ate my Jesus on Toast??


----------



## morbidmike

why does my dog look funny in the oven with a apple in it's mouth


----------



## debbie5

....do you know that "it's" is a contraction of the two words "it is" and "its" is possessive, implying ownership??


----------



## The Creepster

Why am I hot for teacher?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you have curry for lunch?


----------



## fick209

Who put curry in my soup?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are your eyes sweating?


----------



## The Creepster

Don't you mean "nose"?


----------



## morbidmike

who's selling curry on the blackmarket??


----------



## fick209

Any other good stuff besides curry on the blackmarket?


----------



## debbie5

Is there anyone else, other than me, who could use a manservant??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they only serve men?


----------



## debbie5

I prefer my men raw, don't you??


----------



## Bone To Pick

How about just slightly chafed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Won't some talcum powder fix that problem?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is that some sort of man-seasoning?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I be worried about the direction this thread is taking?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Why, has Roxy bought talcum powder for you recently?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that you in line behind me at the pharmacy?


----------



## The Creepster

Why stand in a line...why not a circle?


----------



## Zurgh

Why circle, when you can dance?


----------



## The Creepster

Can you dance if you have no legs?


----------



## morbidmike

can I use my hands as leg's?


----------



## fick209

Do you think your hands alone can support me?


----------



## Spooky1

Can Victoria's Secret help?


----------



## The Creepster

Is she that women that shows off the goods?


----------



## debbie5

wasn't she a Goody Two Shoes??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you being good today?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to be naughty tonight? :biggrinvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a private matter?


----------



## lewlew

Can you two get a room?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a spare one?


----------



## morbidmike

does a torture chamber count?


----------



## Zurgh

How many torture chambers do you count?


----------



## morbidmike

I count 1 should I buy another??


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do restrictions apply?


----------



## morbidmike

everyone is restricted in them i think


----------



## Zurgh

Even the Torturer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who lost a shoe?


----------



## morbidmike

what size is it????


----------



## fick209

If your just going to hit them over the head, then why would size matter?


----------



## morbidmike

yeah , then I want steel toe 's then right????


----------



## fick209

What would do the job better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What about a 2 by 4?


----------



## The Creepster

Why not a piece of steel?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have the buns of steel exercise video?


----------



## Zurgh

Who stole the buns?


----------



## The Creepster

Are buns made of wheat?


----------



## Zurgh

What if they were made of rye?


----------



## debbie5

Do I have to be Jewish to eat Jewish rye?

(AGAIN wit da Jewish rye..oy vay!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about some pumpernickel bread?


----------



## fick209

What if I don't like that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May we offer you something else?


----------



## fick209

Will it be edible?


----------



## Zurgh

What if you are allergic?


----------



## morbidmike

why do we care??


----------



## The Archivist

Have you ever made your own bread?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt bread bad for you??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried the whole grain type?


----------



## Spooky1

Do they make half grain bread?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that be a half-assed thing to do?


----------



## The Archivist

Is there a way to make bread just by thinking about it?


----------



## Zurgh

Will they sell me half an ass, or a quarter horse?


----------



## morbidmike

can I have pie instead???


----------



## fick209

Sounds good to me, apple or pumpkin pie?


----------



## debbie5

3.14.....(etcetera)??


----------



## Spooky1

If pie R square why is a pie pan round?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there going to be a quiz about this later?


----------



## Zurgh

No, the teacher was killed, but by whom?


----------



## morbidmike

if a penny saved is a penny earned what good is a IOU????


----------



## debbie5

Did Zurgh say "whom"??


----------



## fick209

Are you surprised by that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's throwing a surprise party?


----------



## fick209

Is it a BYOB party?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you bring some champagne?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would you be surprised if they did?


----------



## scareme

Would you belive at her age, nothing suprises Roxy?


----------



## Zurgh

Does much surprise anyone, anymore?


----------



## scareme

Were you suprised at your last birthday party?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Was he surprised that it was his last birthday party?


----------



## Spooky1

Were they surprised they made it to their last birthday?


----------



## The Creepster

IS falling down consider a surprise?


----------



## morbidmike

why am I never suprized???


----------



## Zurgh

Would that be surprising or suspicious?


----------



## morbidmike

do we have a suprising uprising??


----------



## Zurgh

Is it time for pitchforks & torches, yet?


----------



## scareme

Do you have a match?


----------



## morbidmike

can I bring subway sub 's since it'll take awhile?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you pick up a sandwich for me while you're there?


----------



## Spooky1

Will Spring ever get here?


----------



## fick209

What's the rush?


----------



## morbidmike

why did god give little girl's such big attitudes????


----------



## fick209

Are you calling me short??????


----------



## morbidmike

are you 10 going on 21???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like question marks?


----------



## morbidmike

do you not like them?........??????????


----------



## The Creepster

Are you going to find out what burning bone taste like from being drilled on?


----------



## morbidmike

can I make bone dust too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would it be as good as paperclay for props?


----------



## Spooky1

Whould that make dogs bury your props?


----------



## The Creepster

Wouldn't it be easier to use a shovel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's turn is it to shovel?


----------



## The Creepster

Should we flip a coin?


----------



## fick209

Who wants heads?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this the start of another bet against The Creepster?


----------



## morbidmike

do we always have to talk about the creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> Who wants heads?



Are you sure you want to go through this again?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is this some sort of group deja vu?


----------



## The Creepster

Why do I feel like I know whats next?


----------



## fick209

Can I win this time?


----------



## Zurgh

Don't you always win?


----------



## The Creepster

Don't you have to play in order to?


----------



## Zurgh

If you play, can't you also loose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time is it?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that not a constant?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a math question?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it snowing yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you look outside?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those icicles hanging from the eaves?


----------



## The Creepster

Those are called eaves?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have leaves in your eaves???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there bats in your belfry?


----------



## morbidmike

if a neighbor blows snow into your drive is that tresspassing?? can I shoot at him???


----------



## fick209

Can't you blow it back into his?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you shovel my driveway?


----------



## fick209

What if I don't have a shovel?


----------



## Zurgh

Could you substitute a spoon?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt that a bit absurd???


----------



## The Creepster

Which part?


----------



## fick209

Which part will you be going after?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a script available?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Did you forget your lines?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you coach me?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you enjoy being yelled at?


----------



## morbidmike

can I do the yelling?


----------



## Zurgh

Could we all yell in chorus?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a tenor or baritone?


----------



## morbidmike

does it matter as long as we yell?


----------



## Zurgh

Could someone here fix my voice box?


----------



## The Creepster

Why fix it when you can just have me remove it?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have sharp knives and a local antiseptic?


----------



## The Creepster

Why don't you enjoy pain?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you recommending dull knives and a local infection?


----------



## The Creepster

Why localized, why not pandemic?


----------



## morbidmike

can I have a tall glass of swine flu??


----------



## The Creepster

Thats the same thing as pork coffee right?


----------



## Zurgh

Is pork coffee anything like ham soda?


----------



## fick209

Where's the beef?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it still in the cow?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Do brown cows really give chocolate milk?


----------



## fick209

What farm did you grow up on?


----------



## morbidmike

are you being sassy fick ???


----------



## The Creepster

what does sassy mean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it related to sassyfras?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Doesn't sassyfras taste like rootbeer?


----------



## The Creepster

Why do they have "beer" in the description?


----------



## fick209

Hey, where's my beer???


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't Hay for Horses?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Didn't Fat Albert say "Hay, Hay, Hay?"


----------



## The Creepster

I thought that was mush mouth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there mush in your mouth?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought he had potatoes in his ears?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I borrow a hot potato?


----------



## The Creepster

What about a hot pocket?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't those made of people?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do people really eat those?


----------



## The Creepster

Why not they eat fast food?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is fast food really fast?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that not why its called fast food?


----------



## Spooky1

Is fast food actually food?


----------



## The Creepster

It kinda looks like it I think?


----------



## nixie

Doesn't it depend on your one's definition of food?


----------



## The Creepster

What is your view on the subject?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

does it move fast through your body


----------



## nixie

Is Subway really in the same class as McDonalds?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you really want to be served by a clown?


----------



## fick209

Are clowns scary?


----------



## morbidmike

captin spaulding is scary dont you think??


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Why is he called cpt. spaulding?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does he wear a captain's hat?


----------



## Zurgh

Will he be found hanging out with Cap'n Crunch or Cap'n Morgan?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can you eat cap'n crunch with cap'n morgan?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haven't you ever seen Cap'n Crunch drunk ?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Does Captain Crunch get a sugar buzz?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

There's sugar in cap'n crunch?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

What makes the captain so crunchy?


----------



## morbidmike

wont that chip a tooth with all that crunch??


----------



## Spooky1

Is it still crunchy if soaked in Capt. Morgans?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you still get drunk if its soggy?


----------



## Zurgh

Would Cap'n Crunch + Cap'n Morgans make a good substitute for paste?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Bailey's Irish Cream a good color for painting walls?


----------



## fick209

Wouldn't it be better to add it to a drink?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a drink?


----------



## morbidmike

can I get an Obama hand out for buildin prop's?


----------



## fick209

Have you tried applying for a grant?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's buried in Grant's tomb?


----------



## morbidmike

ahhh.....where's the fire extinguisher?


----------



## Zurgh

Is there a fire extinguisher in Grant's tomb?


----------



## morbidmike

Can we light Grants tomb on fire???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should we roast some hotdogs too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a few s'mores also?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's bringing the booze?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have enough wine for everyone?


----------



## The Creepster

Don't you mean Whine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a winer or a boozer?


----------



## morbidmike

arnt boozer's better people than whiner's?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Aren't zombies the better people since they love us for our minds?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If zombies ate your brain, would they still be hungry afterwards?


----------



## The Creepster

Are they vegan?


----------



## fick209

How can they be vegan if they are eating brains?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Haven't they got alot of nerve doing that?


----------



## nixie

i'm vegan, does that mean i can't eat creepster's brain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does Creepster have a brain to donate?


----------



## morbidmike

he will only sell to highest bidder do you have paypal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you be a pal and make the payment?


----------



## fick209

I'm broke, can you borrow me some cash?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I send it to your double secret Swiss bank account?


----------



## morbidmike

hwy do Jahova whitnesse's rus so fast when you chase em with the weed wacker


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have anything better to do with your garden tools?


----------



## morbidmike

why do most people not grasp the concept of a turn lane and it's sole use??


----------



## Howlinmadjack

do you need to turn around?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are we doing the Hokey Pokey now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you put your right foot in?


----------



## The Creepster

Right into what?


----------



## fick209

Why do you always have to be right?


----------



## Zurgh

Too right?


----------



## Spooky1

Do two rights make a wrong?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you ever wrong?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Am I ever right?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I know the answer to that?


----------



## morbidmike

want me to tell you the answer?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Would someone please tell me the answer to that?


----------



## morbidmike

do you want the answer in question form??


----------



## Zurgh

Are there really any answers at all, or is a question the true answer?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Why am I so confused?


----------



## morbidmike

is it due to the flordia sun??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has anybody got a dime?


----------



## morbidmike

no will 2 shiny nickles do the trick?


----------



## fick209

Are you going to perform a trick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you see him pull a giant rabbit out of his hat?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is the rabbit to big for the hat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was the hat an extra large?


----------



## Night Watchman

Did the rabbit have great big fangs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I stock up on TNT and fortify my underground bunker?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's Elmer Fudd when you need him?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Could it be duck season?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you ducking the question?


----------



## morbidmike

duck soup anyone?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What's in it?


----------



## Night Watchman

Are you serious?


----------



## debbie5

Who wants to pet my leper??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather have a pet leopard?


----------



## The Creepster

Why are these decisions so hard ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we toss a coin?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

do you pick heads or tails?


----------



## Night Watchman

What type of coin are we using?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Who says we're using a coin?


----------



## fick209

What would you like to flip?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you do a back flip?


----------



## morbidmike

can I flip the bird ?


----------



## Zurgh

What about flipping out?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone want to take this trash out?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who said the trash needs to go out?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that what that smell is?


----------



## fick209

Who forgot to clean the flipping litter box?


----------



## Night Watchman

The litter box can flip?


----------



## The Creepster

why not use the toilet?


----------



## Night Watchman

does it flip?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just do a back flip into the litter box?


----------



## lewlew

Or was it a swan dive?


----------



## The Creepster

Why are you obsessed with poo?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you prefer sham-poo?


----------



## morbidmike

I'm bald canI use regular soap instead?


----------



## The Creepster

Does that not dry your skin?


----------



## morbidmike

I like lavender and chamille do you?


----------



## fick209

Got anything with aloe?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you ever grown aloe?


----------



## Zurgh

Have you ever tried an aloe beverage?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does your intestinal tract need a jump start?


----------



## fick209

Anyone else feel like their whole body needs a jump start this morning?


----------



## morbidmike

why is it when you buy a new rib spreader you find your old favorite rusty one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you doing a barbeque?


----------



## morbidmike

is that what you want to think?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know what I'm thinking?


----------



## morbidmike

does it involve a back seat of a car and spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you confusing my thoughts with Roxy's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you both being bad boys?


----------



## morbidmike

naughty boy's have more fun right??


----------



## Zurgh

Why, when I try to be bad, it ends up being something good?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Why is all the good stuff bad for you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it good to be a post ho?


----------



## morbidmike

red alert my maid is missing has anyone seen her??? she was chained to the washer and dryer I accidently left a hack saw close by her and she cut the chain will some one help me??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you filed a missing persons report?


----------



## The Creepster

would they just misplace those as well?


----------



## Dark Star

Is anything done on paper anymore?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you paper trained?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What about toilet paper?


----------



## morbidmike

I like the gritty tp how about you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that be a bit harsh?


----------



## Zurgh

Wouldn't a sandblasting be better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that lump in the sandbox?


----------



## Dark Star

Did you let the cat out?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who let the cat out of the bag? (could'nt resist!)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who let the dogs out? (woof, woof, woof, woof)


----------



## Spooky1

Can you let the dog back in now?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone else wanna beat the life outta stolloween for sticking that song in our heads??? that's just like roxy's I like to sing-a thats still in my head some days


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you like good music?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Do you have a problem with Baha Men?


----------



## fick209

Don't they perform traditional Caribbean junkanoo music?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that like Australian kangaroo music?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Does it have a bouncy beat?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you follow the bouncing ball?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can we play volleyball with it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did the net get stored?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Can we play without it?


----------



## fick209

How about croquet?


----------



## Spooky1

How about some curling instead?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do we have to go to the gym for that?


----------



## morbidmike

why dont mallow cups make good ear muffs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those marshmallows in your ears?


----------



## morbidmike

do they look like marshmallo's?


----------



## haunted canuck

Why do marshmellos burn so easy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many spellings are there for "marshmallow"?


----------



## haunted canuck

Isnt there a canadian spelling and american one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have to include Quebec spellings, too?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you speak french?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vous comprenez le français? 


(translation - do you understand French?)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ok, but do you speak German? Can dir sprechen sie deutch?


----------



## fick209

What's wrong with speaking english?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I have to press 1 for that option?


----------



## The Creepster

Why, do you speak spanish?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't you understand what I say?


----------



## Zurgh

Could you repeat that?


----------



## GrimAftermath

Repeat what?


----------



## Goblin

Is this any way to run a railroad?


----------



## morbidmike

can we tie roxy to the tracks??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I send someone to smack you upside your head for making such a suggestion?


----------



## fick209

Will you borrow me a ladder so I can do the smack upside the head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we draw numbers to see who gets to smack him first?


----------



## morbidmike

why have the women resorted to such displays of violence?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you start it?


----------



## morbidmike

are you placing blame?


----------



## jaege

Are denying fault?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that the San Andreas fault?


----------



## jaege

Who is San Andreas, and whats he at fault for?


----------



## Goblin

Is someone secretly ordering all this snow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the purchase order for it?


----------



## Night Watchman

Someone paid for this?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who has the deepest pockets?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Are you looking at my wallet or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## Night Watchman

Whats in your wallet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a Capital One credit card?


----------



## Dr Morbius

If it is, can I save a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do you have a gecko?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Will a Caveman do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it really that easy?


----------



## Night Watchman

Who's easy?


----------



## fick209

I might be easy, who's asking?:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I think they want to put in you a movie? lol


----------



## fick209

Anybody watch any decent good movies lately?


----------



## The Creepster

Does security footage count?


----------



## Spooky1

I hope you don't think that was me on that security cam footage?


----------



## morbidmike

did the person have pants on?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the pants have sharks on them?


----------



## Goblin

What kind of sharks?


----------



## morbidmike

were they pink fuzzy sharks?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get another Landshark over here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a candygram instead?


----------



## Night Watchman

Will I get a cavity?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you prefer a hole in the head?


----------



## Night Watchman

Will it hurt?


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't the brain lack pain receptors?


----------



## morbidmike

where the hell did I put my memory loss pill's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you remember?


----------



## jaege

Remember what?


----------



## morbidmike

what are we talking about ?who is morbid mike anyway?


----------



## fick209

Isn't Mike that really nice guy who help people out all the time?


----------



## morbidmike

is fick 209 dillusional ???


----------



## fick209

Sorry Mike, do we all agree that he is a terrible, terrifying individual who wants to be a mod?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't he get smacked upside the head with a beer bottle before The Fairy Queen of the Kingdom of Moderation could grant that wish?


----------



## Goblin

He did?


----------



## jaege

Wasn't that just a nasty rumor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you read about it in Weekly World News?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Did it include photos of him and BatBoy?


----------



## The Creepster

Are you back on the sauce?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have the sauce?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a tomato sauce?


----------



## debbie5

If anyone is gonna be saucy around here, shouldn't it be me?


----------



## fick209

Yes, but where have you been????


----------



## debbie5

Don't you know I've been working on the railroad??


----------



## haunted canuck

All the live long day?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a long day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it a new day?


----------



## morbidmike

is today a day of rest?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you feel the need to rest?


----------



## The Creepster

Why rest when you can destroy?


----------



## Devil

What did you destroy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants a beer?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What type of beer you offering?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if you don't like beer?


----------



## morbidmike

what do you like??


----------



## Howlinmadjack

How about some wine?


----------



## The Creepster

Don't you mean whine?


----------



## Goblin

Who's whinning now?


----------



## morbidmike

dont you have to pay 5 dollars for whinning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are you feeling ill?


----------



## morbidmike

can you fix me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you broken?


----------



## Zurgh

Wont some tape help, or is this a case for super glue?


----------



## morbidmike

did fick fart again what a lady???


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No, wasn't it the dog?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that not obvious?


----------



## Spooky1

What are you talking about?


----------



## The Creepster

You did not get the memo?


----------



## Goblin

What memo was that?


----------



## morbidmike

I lost my memo can I have a new 1???


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you select Door #3, will you get a new car?


----------



## The Creepster

Is your name Monty?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the price right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you buying?


----------



## The Creepster

Who said I was paying for it?


----------



## Spooky1

Will you be visited by the Police soon?


----------



## fick209

Police have fun things like handcuffs, why wouldn't I want a good looking police officer to visit me?


----------



## morbidmike

she 's a very kinky girl ...she's a super freak she's super freaky dont you think??


----------



## Goblin

Who are we talking about?


----------



## morbidmike

are you naive sir???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to talk about something else?


----------



## Zurgh

What time is it... could it be Hammer time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## The Creepster

What you can't see the clock?


----------



## fick209

Is it a coo coo clock?


----------



## The Creepster

Just because I own it does not make Koo Koo does it?


----------



## morbidmike

I figured creep had a black cat clock where the eye's go back and forth didnt you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone remember Felix the Cat and his magic bag of tricks?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone have Prince Albert in a can???


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Have you let him out yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is your refrigerator running?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Did anyone ever use these pranks?


----------



## Zurgh

I don't think they worked on Felix the cat, the wonderful, wonderful cat. You'll laugh so much, your sides will ache, your heart will go pitter-pat, watching Felix, the wonderful cat????


----------



## Howlinmadjack

How the heck do you remember the words to that song?


----------



## Goblin

Did he write them down?


----------



## Zurgh

No, the voices told me, don't they tell you things, too?


----------



## morbidmike

mine tell me bad things do your's too??


----------



## The Creepster

Would you consider manslaughter bad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Which man are you going to slaughter?


----------



## The Creepster

A man? I though they were a band?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they a roving band?


----------



## morbidmike

whatr about a sell out heavy metal band?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What were they selling?


----------



## Goblin

......and how much did they charge?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt it sold yet??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you sell yourself short?


----------



## morbidmike

do you think I'm short like fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Do you have to duck when you go through doorways?


----------



## Zurgh

If we tried a Hollywood re-make of morbid mike, wouldn't he be like 20' tall?


----------



## fick209

We already have one Morbid Mike, do we really need a re-make?


----------



## The Creepster

Could we just use a pile of chicken Mc nuggets instead?


----------



## morbidmike

can I eat them when were done filming?


----------



## Zurgh

Can I eat the film?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you worried about indigestion?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some Pepto Bismol?


----------



## The Creepster

Why is it pink?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it evil?


----------



## Goblin

How can Pepto Bismol be evil?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Have you ever had it come backup again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that worse than blowing milk out your nose?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is that supposed to be unpleasant?


----------



## The Creepster

You enjoy vomit in your nose?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't it the newest fad or something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whatever happened to hula hoops?


----------



## The Creepster

Did they not die out like Don Ho?


----------



## debbie5

Who you callin' a Ho?


----------



## The Creepster

Was it a question?


----------



## debbie5

Are you questioning the veracity of your own question?


----------



## The Creepster

Did it just get complicated?


----------



## debbie5

Yes?


----------



## The Creepster

Are you sure about that?


----------



## debbie5

Do I have to answer that?


----------



## The Creepster

What do you think?


----------



## Goblin

About what?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is there a reason I got up at 4:00 a.m. this morning?


----------



## Zurgh

Why can't I sleep?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Have you taken any sleeping aides?


----------



## morbidmike

I dont want aid's do you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather have an assistant?


----------



## morbidmike

can I beat them with a wooden spoon??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't wooden spoons better for beating eggs?


----------



## Zurgh

Wouldn't you prefer a wire whisk?


----------



## morbidmike

to beat people with?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's with this obsession with beating people?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it really an obsession?


----------



## Goblin

What would you call it?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is it more like a compulsion?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why is there a police helicopter hanging over your house?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hanging over MY house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't you hear it?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can you make it go away?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think firing a bazooka at it will do the trick?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't that upset the men in blue?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Would that be the Blue Man Group?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody say something about being "blue"?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are you sad?


----------



## morbidmike

am I ugly?


----------



## The Archivist

Haven't we always said that?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you say that to his face?


----------



## Goblin

Does he get violent?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does a bear poo in the woods?


----------



## The Creepster

Do they use a owl to wipe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that an endangered owl?


----------



## The Creepster

Does having bear excrement on it decrease its value?


----------



## morbidmike

does a bear poop in the woods?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't we already ask that question?


----------



## morbidmike

are you the post police?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't you see my badge?


----------



## The Creepster

You want me to respect you authority?


----------



## fick209

Aren't you the ultimate authority?


----------



## morbidmike

are you submissive?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you think your up for the challenge?


----------



## morbidmike

the 20 dollar challenge?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it really for only 20$?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have change for a 5?


----------



## Zurgh

Do you have change for a wooden nickel?


----------



## Goblin

You've got a wooden nickel?


----------



## Zurgh

No one told ya' not to take em'?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you lose a little red wagon recently?


----------



## Zurgh

Did you happen to find one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you look in Goblin's garage?


----------



## Spooky1

Does he collect wagons?


----------



## morbidmike

dosent he live in a red wagon


----------



## Zurgh

Doesn't he live in a covered wagon?


----------



## morbidmike

a covered red wagon I heard what did you hear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is either of you actually listening?


----------



## morbidmike

are you listening?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you say?


----------



## Zurgh

What did you hear?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you all need hearing aides?


----------



## fick209

Shall I make an appointment for them at the clinic?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I use sign language instead?


----------



## morbidmike

do you know sign language?


----------



## Moon Dog

I know one gesture, and I'll bet you know what it is don't you?


----------



## morbidmike

is it the devil horn's ? or hang loose?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can you think of another?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it the thumb-out-for-hitchhiking sign?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Does it belong to little Jack Horner?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is he still in the corner?


----------



## Zurgh

Hasn't he finished that pie, yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Which dish ran away with the spoon?


----------



## fick209

Didn't they jump over the moon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there three men in your tub?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Have you seen the old lady in the shoe?


----------



## morbidmike

is she out playing the fiddle?


----------



## Wildcat

Didn't the cat have the fiddle?


----------



## fick209

Didn't he go to Georgia and win a fiddle contest against the devil to keep his soul?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the Devil looking for that Webster guy still?


----------



## Goblin

What's he looking for him for?


----------



## morbidmike

did he steal the golden fiddle again??


----------



## Zurgh

Can we pawn the golden fiddle for more than 20$?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Won't that disqualify you from using it in the $20 prop contest?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that contest still going?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When is the submission deadline?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a line to submit our dead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those lab fumes getting to you?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't it the fumes that make mad scientists, mad?


----------



## The Creepster

why are they mad and not just cranky?


----------



## morbidmike

being mad is much more fun than being happy don't ya think?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I work on my evil laugh?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have one or is more of a cackle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who let the hens out?


----------



## debbie5

They aren't hens..aren't they are those caffiene laden, angry, messed up, black colored birds who are fixing up the hens' house. ..also known as the jacked, fraked, hackled, cackling, spackling grackles?


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhh......WHAT????????


----------



## fick209

Did you not understand the question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's wrong with being a grackle?


----------



## Zurgh

What do you feed a gaggle of grackles, would BBQ be OK?


----------



## morbidmike

do you like BBQ'd grackle's gaggle's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we get a side of baked beans with that?


----------



## fick209

How about potato salad instead?


----------



## The Creepster

Don't potato salad have a high percentage of starches?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would it taste that good if it was good for you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been on vacation?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can I go on one now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Won't anyone miss you at work?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does my computer count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there numbers on its keyboard?


----------



## Bone To Pick

What are the chances they might get de-pressed?


----------



## The Creepster

Was that suppose to be funny?


----------



## Spooky1

Do computers laugh at us?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you hear voices?


----------



## Zurgh

With my ears or in my head?


----------



## Goblin

What are they saying?


----------



## morbidmike

you no speak-a da english?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have any English muffins to share?


----------



## morbidmike

do you like moldy one's


----------



## nixie

could you just scrape the moldy part off??
(hubby does that... shudder)


----------



## The Creepster

why not just buy fresh ones?


----------



## fick209

Who has fresh what?


----------



## morbidmike

why conserv does it make sense?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who likes english muffins? Phlbbbbbtt!!


----------



## morbidmike

http://f00.inventorspot.com/images/feet earrings.img_assist_custom.jpg is this wierd?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are those real?


----------



## morbidmike

real squirle yes is it wierd?


----------



## Zurgh

No?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Huh?


----------



## Zurgh

My squirrels show respect, don't yours?


----------



## Goblin

Don't mine tap dance?


----------



## morbidmike

I dont know do they?


----------



## The Creepster

Did we lose track of the subject?


----------



## morbidmike

I dont know did we?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time is it where you are?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do you want just my time or both of hours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone really know what time it is?


----------



## morbidmike

time for me to get a new job I think dont you?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What type of job are you looking for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can he type 140 words per minute?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is that good?


----------



## morbidmike

I can hunt and peck really fast does that qualify??


----------



## The Creepster

You looking for work?


----------



## Goblin

Work? What's that?


----------



## morbidmike

do you think Obama will bail me out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you on a sinking ship?


----------



## The Creepster

Why don't you turn on the bilge pump?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that under the poop deck?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I don't have to go down there do I?


----------



## Zurgh

Can ya scrub scuppers, swabbie?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it your turn to swab the deck?


----------



## The Creepster

Bow or aft?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you have to swab both?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have any cotton swabs?


----------



## Zurgh

Can I use steel wool, instead?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it wise to steal wool?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you get it from steel sheep?


----------



## The Creepster

You steal sheep?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't it easier to just steal the wool?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that a dare?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you up to the challenge?


----------



## The Creepster

You call that a challenge?


----------



## Evil Queen

Have you stolen wool before?


----------



## The Creepster

Why would I?


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't you cold?


----------



## The Creepster

Does around the heart count?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should someone knit you a heart cozy?


----------



## The Creepster

How much would that run?


----------



## Evil Queen

How big is your heart?


----------



## The Creepster

What does it look like?


----------



## Evil Queen

Ain't it kinda pink and squishy?


----------



## scareme

Why did I think that was Jello?


----------



## Evil Queen

Cuz it's jiggly?


----------



## The Creepster

Evil Queen said:


> Ain't it kinda pink and squishy?


Ahaaaa

Is Jiggly bad?


----------



## Evil Queen

Doesn't it depend on what's jiggling?


----------



## The Creepster

That goes without saying does it not?


----------



## Evil Queen

Then does that answer your question?


----------



## scareme

What was the question?


----------



## Evil Queen

The Creepster said:


> Is Jiggly bad?


Isn't that it?


----------



## Goblin

Well? Is Jiggly bad?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't that subjective, both of the jigglier & the jiggly?


----------



## The Creepster

Where did the jiggly go?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did your cats chase it away?


----------



## The Creepster

Where are my kitty's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they bench pressing mice in the weight room?


----------



## Zurgh

Did they get into the gin garden again?


----------



## fick209

Can I have some gin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a cotton gin?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that for making cloth?


----------



## Zurgh

Is a sham-wow a cloth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need to use Oxi-Clean with it?


----------



## Goblin

How do you get it clean with an ox?


----------



## Zurgh

If you use Oxi-clean, a sham-wow, & an ox, won't it rip a hole in space/time?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be something to see?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Could they show it in 3D?


----------



## Goblin

Can who show it in 3D?


----------



## Zurgh

Who could show it in 4D?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there movie theaters in 4D in alternate universes?


----------



## Goblin

With surround sound?


----------



## The Creepster

Is sound not always surrounding?


----------



## Zurgh

Is the sound inside or outside my head?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do your ears face inward or outward?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can you hear the voices in my head?


----------



## The Creepster

you sure that its not the wind?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can you hear the howling too?


----------



## The Creepster

Where did that come from?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

wasn't it the wind?


----------



## The Creepster

Does it smell funny to you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who broke wind?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is that why the dogs ran away?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you try to blame them?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Isn't that why we have dogs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you blame cats, too?


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't dogs for giving unwanted veggies to?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do unwanted veggies wander the streets lonely and unloved?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should we invite them in and put them in a pot?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Should we start a commune for unloved vegetables?


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't we just cook them instead?


----------



## debbie5

Vegetables can't wander or even MOVE..I mean: they are vegetables, right?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that why they are so easy to eat?


----------



## Goblin

Won't they attack when provoked?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they carnivorous vegetables?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are they cannibalitic veggies?


----------



## Zurgh

Are they anything like MY mutant attack veggies?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Would they make good props?


----------



## Zurgh

Alive or dead?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Does it make a difference?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who left the front door open?


----------



## Goblin

Won't you the last one went out it?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is that one of those Pennsylvania Dutch questions, kind of like "Throw Papa down the stairs his hat"?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What you say, I'm not understanding, Pennsylvania Dutch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's cooking in the Dutch oven?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Possibly last nights beans?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone have some Beano to share?


----------



## The Archivist

Why, have you had some of my neighbor's cooking?


----------



## Goblin

Your neighbor isn't Dark Star is it?


----------



## The Archivist

Who is Dark Star?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't she the favorite cook of all the firemen in Arizona?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have to go all the way out to Arizona for good cooking now?


----------



## Goblin

Who said anything about GOOD cooking? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did I make an incorrect assumption?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be more like an incorrect consumption? lol


----------



## Bone To Pick

If you were to eat punctuation, would it affect your ":"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should you take fiber for that condition?


----------



## The Creepster

By supplements or food?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't food better?


----------



## The Creepster

You like real food?


----------



## Evil Queen

Doesn't it taste better than fake food?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like pretend food?


----------



## The Creepster

Can I taste even though I have no tongue?


----------



## Evil Queen

You need a tongue to have a taste?


----------



## The Creepster

Speaking of taste..wheres Dark Star?


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't know, what did you do with her?


----------



## The Creepster

It was not my day to watch her was it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Shouldn't someone be watching her?


----------



## mysticwitch

what vampire are we now? pale or sparkly? or drunk?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do vampires get drunk?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

If we have a choice, can I take drunk?


----------



## Evil Queen

Where do you take a drunk vampire?


----------



## Goblin

To the blood bank?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

If a drunk vampire heaves does it hemorhage?


----------



## Goblin

Would you want to hang around to find out?


----------



## Zurgh

And miss the show, are you kidding?


----------



## Goblin

Won't you wind up "part of the show?"


----------



## Zurgh

How can a Vampyre bite a Shadow Daemon?


----------



## Goblin

Won't we find out?


----------



## Zurgh

If you'd stay to watch, too?


----------



## Goblin

....And become a vampire too?


----------



## Zurgh

How would that effect a living shadow like me?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you be a Shadowpire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever been shadow dancing?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that the same thing as shadow boxing?


----------



## Goblin

What do you do with a boxed shadow?


----------



## Dark Star

Treat it the same as a non boxed one?


----------



## muhahahahahaha

which is?


----------



## Goblin

Do we wrap it up in pretty paper with a bow too?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hunt it down and kill it?


----------



## Goblin

How do you kill a shadow?


----------



## Evil Queen

Turn off the light?


----------



## Goblin

What if he won't let you?


----------



## Evil Queen

It's a shadow, what's it going to do?


----------



## muhahahahahaha

go all karate on your ass?


----------



## Goblin

Did you say it would crate her ass?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Did I walk in at the wrong time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time is it?


----------



## Goblin

Is it Howdy Doody time?


----------



## Zurgh

Did you mean Howdy Doody, or was I distracted by Gumbe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you easily distracted?


----------



## Goblin

Who's distracted, and by what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it sparkly, shiny things?


----------



## Zurgh

Mine! What? Where?


----------



## Evil Queen

If I tell you where, will you share with me?


----------



## Zurgh

Sure, will you help?


----------



## Goblin

Who's got the treasure map?


----------



## Wildcat

Why wouldn't there be?


----------



## The Creepster

Why not just google it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are we looking for again?


----------



## Zurgh

Ephemeral & phantasmal "shiny objects", "shiny treasure", or "shiny secrets"?


----------



## Evil Queen

Have you found any yet?


----------



## Zurgh

Not yet, How bout' you?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is this making any sense to anyone else?


----------



## Zurgh

What part is nonsense to you?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that relevant?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can I stay up late, just this once?


----------



## Goblin

How late?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

As late as Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't Goblins usually out late at night?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who found Easter eggs today?


----------



## The Creepster

Was I supposed to look?


----------



## scareme

How many did you lose, Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Who lost Roxy?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't it your turn to watch her?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Does she do tricks?


----------



## The Creepster

Thats what thats called?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't that reserved for the ones who stand on the street corner?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I need to defend my honor?


----------



## The Creepster

Would you like me to do that for you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a big shiny shield and sword?


----------



## The Creepster

Would I need those things?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you ever play Dungeons & Dragons?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you a damsel in distress?


----------



## Goblin

Who's a damsel in a dress?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where are the seven dwarves when you need them?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they hunting day jobs?


----------



## The Creepster

They are looking in India right?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is that where all the damsels are?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Or is that where all the jobs are?


----------



## Goblin

Where are all the jobs gone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you retired?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should he go back to work?


----------



## The Creepster

Why work when you can extort?


----------



## Evil Queen

What if you don't have someone to extort from?


----------



## The Creepster

Why do I have to solve that?


----------



## Evil Queen

Didn't you propose it?


----------



## The Creepster

When am I ever that polite?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you underestimating your charms?


----------



## The Creepster

Are you taking about cereal?


----------



## Goblin

Are they magically delicious?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who shot the leprechaun?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it Tony the Tiger?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Count Chocula bite him first?


----------



## morbidmike

where are my pants?


----------



## Evil Queen

Around your ankles?


----------



## Goblin

Did you lose your pants again Mike?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Does this happen fairly often?


----------



## Goblin

You're asking me?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't you know?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be better to ask Mike?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is he still hanging around?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that him over by the Gallows?


----------



## nixie

What did I miss?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you try to hit?


----------



## Goblin

How many times did you shoot at it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was there a target set up?


----------



## Dark Star

for shooting or throwing tomatoes?


----------



## The Creepster

would that be consider wasteful?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is she making tomato sauce?


----------



## Dark Star

You want me to cook?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you the best cook in Arizona?


----------



## Evil Queen

Would the firemen in AZ disagree with that statement?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it based on facts?


----------



## Dark Star

emmmmmm Am I not saying?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a secret?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it something she likes to spring on unsuspecting dinner guests?


----------



## Dark Star

Would I do that to my friends? lol


----------



## Goblin

Want me and Bfj to answer that question DS?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know each other?


----------



## Goblin

DS or Bfj? Didn't we use to play games till 3 am?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that past your bedtime?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't my bedtime 5 am?


----------



## morbidmike

who's toaster is this on my door step??


----------



## Goblin

What brand is it?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a dancing toaster?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a good dancer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Lord Humongus leave it there?


----------



## Goblin

Did he go off and forget it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Does it make good toast?


----------



## morbidmike

what is considered good toast?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't it golden brown, crispy and not burnt or soggy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I have some, please, with strawberry jelly?


----------



## Goblin

And a side order of scrambled eggs and bacon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And could I also get a side of fried potatos?


----------



## Dark Star

Can you feel the artery's clogging? LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't I glad the toaster didn't end up on my doorstep?


----------



## Dark Star

Where did you want the toaster?


----------



## Goblin

Is there a special place for it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would the kitchen counter work?


----------



## Goblin

Does it depend on how much you pay it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(okay, I had to think about that for a minute - LOL!)


Do you have any spare change?


----------



## fick209

Spare change, what the hell is that????


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it what jingles in your pocket when you walk?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should I be good and leave that one alone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we give you an A+ and smiley face for being good?


----------



## The Creepster

Is she really that good?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can anyone with the word "Evil" in her name ever be entirely good?


----------



## Dark Star

Doesn't she try?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't it hard work?


----------



## Evil Queen

Oops did I do it again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## Evil Queen

Doesn't it seem to happen again and again?


----------



## Goblin

Are we getting in a rut?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we dig ourselves out?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you digging your own grave?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a mass grave?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we be expecting company?


----------



## Goblin

Roxy's expecting? When did this happen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, would you belive me if I said that was impossible?:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Why would that be hard to believe?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Should we close our eyes and click our heels together?


----------



## The Creepster

You wear heels?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is there something BTP would like to share?


----------



## The Creepster

Are steel toe boots consider heels?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do they have a pretty bow on the front?


----------



## Goblin

Did you get them from Glenda the Good Witch of the North?


----------



## Bone To Pick

So should I get rid of my "Disco Stu" shoes then?


----------



## Goblin

Can you sell them to a disco museum?


----------



## The Creepster

They have those?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't there a museum for everything?


----------



## Goblin

There's an everything museum?


----------



## Monk

isn't it more of a "most things" museum?


----------



## Evil Queen

What are "most things"?


----------



## Monk

is it possible for the museum to have EVERYTHING?


----------



## Evil Queen

Would it have to be a really big museum?


----------



## Monk

what do you consider big?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't is a funny movie?


----------



## Monk

is it?


----------



## morbidmike

what is it about


----------



## Monk

are you asking me about it?


----------



## Evil Queen

It is about a monster that eats children and has a clown as an evil minion.


----------



## morbidmike

wouldnt that ba awsome?


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't you afraid of clowns?


----------



## Monk

do you think clowns are scary?


----------



## morbidmike

are you a clown?


----------



## Monk

are you refering to my makeup?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't it your feet?


----------



## Monk

Mine or the clown's?


----------



## morbidmike

why are we talking about clown's?


----------



## Monk

who's talking about clowns?


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't we talking about feet?


----------



## Monk

How many feet are we talking about?


----------



## Evil Queen

About 2?


----------



## Monk

about to do what?


----------



## Evil Queen

About to ask more questions?


----------



## Monk

Will they be answered?


----------



## Evil Queen

In this episode?


----------



## Monk

is this a series?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hasn't it been going for some time?


----------



## Monk

who's keeping track?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are there hurdles?


----------



## Monk

aren't there always hurdles?


----------



## Evil Queen

Can you go around them or do you have to jump them?


----------



## Monk

does it matter in the end?


----------



## Evil Queen

There is an end?


----------



## Monk

is the end coming?


----------



## Evil Queen

Has it been predicted?


----------



## Monk

Haven't you seen the signs?


----------



## Evil Queen

What do they say?


----------



## Monk

Don't you know how to read?


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't they in a foreign language?


----------



## Monk

what's considered foreign now?


----------



## Evil Queen

If it is foreign to me wouldn't it be something that I don't know?


----------



## Monk

are you a foreigner?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you know me?


----------



## morbidmike

do we want too??


----------



## Evil Queen

Would your life be incomplete if you didn't?


----------



## morbidmike

are you saying you complete us?


----------



## Evil Queen

Wouldn't that be a little conceited?


----------



## nixie

But aren't you the fairest one of all?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who says life is fair?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should life be a fair?


----------



## Goblin

Has it ever been fair?


----------



## Monk

are we going to a fair?


----------



## Goblin

What time are we going?


----------



## nixie

Shall we eat a buch of carnival food, then ride all the spinning rides, and see who can hold out the longest?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the plan?


----------



## The Creepster

do you have a permit?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do we need one?


----------



## Goblin

Who do we see to get one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about the Ministry of Silly Walks?


----------



## Goblin

Do you know their address and phone number?


----------



## Evil Queen

What's for dinner?


----------



## morbidmike

why are you hungry?


----------



## Evil Queen

Was I looking for ideas of what to cook?


----------



## morbidmike

it's too early for cooking dont you think?


----------



## Goblin

Depends on where you live, don't it?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is it ever too early to cook?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you cook everytime you got hungry?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that why God invented take-out?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it Ronald MacDonald?


----------



## scareme

Do you get those two mixed up all the time too?


----------



## Goblin

Which one has the red hairand big yellow shoes?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are they both mysterious and elusive?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Have you ever actually seen either?


----------



## Evil Queen

Does anyone have an actual photograph of them?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you own a camera with a spectragraph or chromatograph?


----------



## Goblin

Don't I own one that blurs the pictures?


----------



## Evil Queen

Where would I aim the camera?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

At their faces?


----------



## Goblin

At what you're taking a picture of?


----------



## The Creepster

You don't know?


----------



## Goblin

Am I not the one taking the picture?


----------



## Evil Queen

If I can see them why would I need a special camera to take the picture?


----------



## Goblin

As a keepsake?


----------



## morbidmike

what the hell is a keepsake??


----------



## Goblin

Something you keep just for the sake of it?


----------



## Evil Queen

What if there is no tomorrow?


----------



## morbidmike

wouldnt that be awsome??


----------



## Evil Queen

What if you don't know it's over?


----------



## morbidmike

would you want to know??


----------



## Evil Queen

Would you remember what life was like?


----------



## morbidmike

would you say it sucked??


----------



## Evil Queen

Haven't parts of life been good?


----------



## morbidmike

do you think they have been?


----------



## Evil Queen

Have you never had fun?


----------



## morbidmike

what's fun??


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't lots of things fun?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't I always fun?


----------



## morbidmike

like kicking people?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it a kicking good time?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like to kick up your heels?


----------



## Goblin

How high?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you high?


----------



## Goblin

If I was would I be here?


----------



## Evil Queen

Would you know?


----------



## Goblin

If I did would I remember it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would some ginkgo biloba help that condition?


----------



## Goblin

Could it hurt?


----------



## nixie

how would you be administering it?


----------



## Goblin

Orally?


----------



## Monk

are you asking or telling?


----------



## Evil Queen

Where are my pants?


----------



## Dark Star

Is your husband trying to wear them again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should I check him before he leaves the house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you need a metal detector?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is he allowed to have change in his pockets?


----------



## Dark Star

Did you not relieve him of all the paper stuff? LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Doesn't he have to ask for that?


----------



## Dark Star

Aren't you the smart woman? lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't is she who holds the purse strings wins?


----------



## Dark Star

Do you think my kids cut my purse strings cause there is never any cash in there?


----------



## Evil Queen

Haven't you gotten one of the new steel purses?lol


----------



## The Creepster

Why don't you sell em?


----------



## Evil Queen

That would put more cash in my purse wouldn't it?


----------



## Dark Star

Do you guys post past or what?????


----------



## Evil Queen

Post past?


----------



## The Creepster

The cereal?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it time for breakfast?


----------



## The Creepster

Wheres my clock?


----------



## Dark Star

Is it internal?


----------



## Evil Queen

Why would his clock be internal? Do we really want to know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that fall under the category of Too Much Information?


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't I think so?


----------



## The Creepster

Wait your thinking again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is that dangerous?


----------



## Dark Star

It can be, can't it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Read any good books lately?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes have you?


----------



## Goblin

Do comic books count? lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Did you ever see a dream walking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you ever hear a dream talking?

(That song is an oldie but goodie, too)


----------



## Evil Queen

Who talks to you in your dreams?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I be paying attention to that?


----------



## The Creepster

How much you got?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it enough to buy a vowel?


----------



## Dark Star

Can you get two constants for the same price?


----------



## Goblin

How much are we talking about?


----------



## morbidmike

how much will you give?


----------



## Goblin

Is two cents too much?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is two cents enough?


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't it be?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

seems kind of low dont'cha think?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it too much sometimes?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is that where the phrase two bit comes from?


----------



## Goblin

Is it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the the "Idioms and Slang Words" thread?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it supposed to be the questions thread?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Goblin

Ain't I almost maybe sure?


----------



## Dark Star

Can you be sure about anything?


----------



## Goblin

Who? Me? Have I ever?


----------



## morbidmike

what's that smell in my cellar?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it the rotting bodies?


----------



## Hauntiholik

have you smelled a lot of rotting bodies lately?


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't I have sons?


----------



## Dark Star

Should we package the scent for haunts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What would you call it?


----------



## Dark Star

Do you think I need to take a typing class before I start on a new venture? lol


----------



## The Creepster

Do you watch The Venture Brothers as well?


----------



## Dark Star

Don't I watch as little TV as possible?


----------



## Goblin

You watch a little tv? Ever thought of getting a bigger one?


----------



## Spooky1

How big a TV do you want?


----------



## Goblin

Theater Screen size?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a little overwhelming for most family rooms?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be great though? lol


----------



## The Creepster

Why would you include the family?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't family time fun time?


----------



## Dark Star

It is?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it more fun than a barrel of monkeys?


----------



## morbidmike

where did I put my eye of newt sun block??


----------



## Goblin

In the medicine cabinet?


----------



## morbidmike

did you hide it ?


----------



## Goblin

The sun block or the medicine cabinet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a GPS to find it?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't he need all the help he can get?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't we all?


----------



## Goblin

Who are we gonna call?


----------



## morbidmike

do you think they will call me?


----------



## Evil Queen

Call you what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we call him anything but late to dinner?


----------



## morbidmike

is wanna be moderator morbid mike a good name?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does ZombieF need to smack you upside the head again?


----------



## morbidmike

doesnt he get tired of doing that?


----------



## Dark Star

Don't you get tired of being smacked?


----------



## The Creepster

Whats with all the smacking?


----------



## morbidmike

why do bear's poop in the wood's


----------



## Dark Star

Do they have a choice?


----------



## The Creepster

White or wheat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is one of those better with bear poo than the other?


----------



## morbidmike

why did I just watch 9 miss hanna minx you tube vids ???


----------



## Evil Queen

Was there nothing better to do?


----------



## morbidmike

what do you think?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I think about an answer?


----------



## Soni

an answer to what?


----------



## Evil Queen

The meaning of life?


----------



## morbidmike

what about it?


----------



## Evil Queen

is it everything it's cracked up to be?


----------



## morbidmike

why havent you tried it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Perhaps in another life?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do yo have another life to live?


----------



## morbidmike

I hope so dont you?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wouldn't that create a skeleton and ghost shortage?


----------



## morbidmike

wouldnt it give scientists something else to study?


----------



## Evil Queen

Can scientists see ghosts?


----------



## apetoes

Are the ghosts hiding?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Could they be shy about wearing something see-thru?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should we make them some clothes?


----------



## Dark Star

Ghost clothes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that be considered a haunting sight?


----------



## Evil Queen

Would we be surprised at how many ghosts there are?


----------



## morbidmike

are there ghost's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that behind you?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Why are you looking at his behind?


----------



## Goblin

Because it's so big?


----------



## Spooky1

Does this ghost make my ass look fat?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it all that built up ectoplasm?


----------



## morbidmike

where the heck did I put my bloomer's


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't they with the rest of your shepherdess costume?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whatever happened to Little Bo Peep?


----------



## Dark Star

Did the sheep eat her?


----------



## fick209

Anybody want some mutton?


----------



## morbidmike

how about a punch in the nose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a leech up your nose?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Dark Star

Don't I wish?


----------



## Evil Queen

Where is mah blankie?


----------



## The Creepster

Why are you whining?


----------



## Evil Queen

Cuz I'm a cranky witch?


----------



## Goblin

What are you cranking?


----------



## Dark Star

Can someone hide the crank?


----------



## Evil Queen

Can you hide it over here?


----------



## Zurgh

Hide it from whom?


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't you supposed to hide it from me?


----------



## Dark Star

Are you telling her where it is Zurgh?


----------



## Evil Queen

We're sorry your call did not go thru would you like to try your call again?


----------



## Dark Star

Zurgh are you there?


----------



## Zurgh

Maybe, was I ever really all there?


----------



## Dark Star

Are you just a ghost?


----------



## Zurgh

Maybe just a shadow?


----------



## Evil Queen

Have you lost your shadow?


----------



## Zurgh

Could I be Peter Pans' shadow?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you want to be?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need to be sewn back on him?


----------



## Zurgh

Do you think that is a good idea?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that what they did in the movie?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't this real life, won't that needle hurt?


----------



## Goblin

Would you rather I use a staple gun?


----------



## Zurgh

I'd go with a Hilti gun instead, wouldn't you?


----------



## Goblin

You want me to use a Hilti gun on you?


----------



## Zurgh

Are you Hilti gun certified like me?


----------



## morbidmike

I'm an expert marksmen are you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Who is Mark and why are you his man?


----------



## morbidmike

wouldnt you like to know?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't that why I asked?


----------



## morbidmike

are you in a strait jacket today?


----------



## Evil Queen

Didn't I chew thru the straps again?


----------



## morbidmike

wow do you have sharp teeth?


----------



## Evil Queen

Doesn't it also take a lot of determination?


----------



## Dark Star

And practice?


----------



## Evil Queen

Why do they keep trying to put me in one?


----------



## morbidmike

are you freaky looking?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is that a reason for being put in a straight jacket?


----------



## morbidmike

I would think? thats why I have one


----------



## Evil Queen

Shouldn't they hand them out at Walmart then?


----------



## morbidmike

they would if they knew you were coming wouldnt they?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should I call ahead next time?


----------



## Dark Star

Do you get through the line faster?


----------



## Evil Queen

Does Walmart have a fast track program?


----------



## Goblin

Would they tell you if they did?


----------



## The Creepster

WHat, not trust a corporation?


----------



## Goblin

Does anyone now a days?


----------



## The Creepster

Why, because they are evil?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you just answer your own question?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is there a quiz at the end of the game?


----------



## The Creepster

I don't see a end, do you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is this a game that never ends?


----------



## Goblin

Has it ever ended?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Won't it rise like a phoenix from the ashes if it does?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are we destined to ask questions forever?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we going to be here forever?


----------



## Goblin

How long is forever?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't I be in bed by now?


----------



## The Creepster

Where is my pillow?


----------



## Evil Queen

Did you leave it in the chat room?


----------



## Goblin

Should somebody go look?


----------



## Dark Star

Is it the feather one with the hello kitty pillowcase?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes, have you seen it?


----------



## Dark Star

Yep, do you think he missed it last night?


----------



## The Creepster

WHy did you steal my pillow?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is she a kleptomaniac?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that something dirty?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should I check the dictionary?


----------



## Goblin

Can't you just google it?


----------



## Dark Star

Can I keep it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Doesn't he seem sort of attached to it?


----------



## Dark Star

Shall I ask him?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is he here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who are you looking for?


----------



## Goblin

Should they put an ad in the paper?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you look in the lost and found?


----------



## Goblin

Did I lose something I should be looking for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you lost your mind?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it just my marbles?


----------



## The Creepster

Why don't you keep them in your pocket?


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe he lost his pants?


----------



## Dark Star

Did we determine if I could keep the pillow or not?


----------



## The Creepster

Is there a pant goblin loose?


----------



## Evil Queen

Creepster can DS keep your pillow?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it mine to begin with?


----------



## Dark Star

Wasn't it the one you let in chat last night?


----------



## The Creepster

Was I in chat last night?


----------



## Evil Queen

You don't remember?


----------



## Dark Star

How else would I have ended up with your pillow?


----------



## The Creepster

Was the punch spiked?


----------



## Dark Star

And no one told me?


----------



## The Creepster

Would you know the difference since your such a lightweight?


----------



## Dark Star

Did I act goofy?


----------



## The Creepster

Want to see the video?


----------



## Dark Star

You took video?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't there always video?


----------



## bfjou812

Can I watch?


----------



## Goblin

Can we use the big screen tv?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to the remote?


----------



## Evil Queen

Did DS take that too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be under the stolen pillow?


----------



## Evil Queen

Think we can sneak in and take them back?


----------



## Dark Star

Am I not hiding them for a reason?


----------



## The Creepster

Why hide...you chicken?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should we pluck her?


----------



## The Creepster

Like a apple?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you peel an apple?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you peel me a grape, please?


----------



## Goblin

Just one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have time to peel a bunch?


----------



## Goblin

Don't I have all the time in the world?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a time machine?


----------



## Goblin

Who told you about my time machine?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your name H. G. Wells?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't he my partner in Time Inc?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You don't know your own business partner?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't we fellow time travelers?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would you rather be a clock watcher?


----------



## morbidmike

can I watch my pocket watch?


----------



## Evil Queen

While it's in your pocket?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does pocket lint mess up the works?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it sealed?


----------



## Spooky1

You have a seal in your pocket?


----------



## Goblin

Is that why my pocket smells like fish?


----------



## The Creepster

Trout or Salmon?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't I pick Salmon?


----------



## Evil Queen

Why would you have salmon in your pocket?


----------



## Dark Star

Would you rather he had a trout?


----------



## The Creepster

Don't both have fatty acids?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is that what makes them stink?


----------



## The Creepster

You think they stink?


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is anyone else getting hungry?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't I hungry about 30 minutes ago?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't I have steak and cheese paninni's


----------



## Dark Star

Is that heart healthy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Does he eat what he wants anyway?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is everyone here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's missing now?


----------



## Goblin

Should we organize a search party?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Will there be music and dancing?


----------



## Goblin

Do you normally play music and dance when you're searching for someone?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that common practice ?


----------



## Goblin

Should we bring refreshments too?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that depend on how many's searching?


----------



## morbidmike

can I be excused ??


----------



## Evil Queen

Why, did you fart?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that awful stench?


----------



## Evil Queen

You can smell it too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone have a respirator I can borrow?


----------



## Dark Star

Doesn't Mike know to go outside?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it not so much the smell as the burning of your eyes?


----------



## The Creepster

Why not just remove them?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you need them to see?


----------



## Spooky1

How else would you see?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you see with the power of your mind?


----------



## Evil Queen

Could you get a seeing eye dog?


----------



## The Creepster

Why not a seeing eye CAT?


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't they hate leashes?


----------



## Goblin

What happens if it decides to start chasing birds?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you still talking about cats or have you moved on to men?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't we still talking about cats?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is there a difference between pets and people?


----------



## Goblin

Don't pets make less money?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we talking regular pets or show pets here?


----------



## The Creepster

You have talking show pets?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I have my dog call you?


----------



## Goblin

What are you going have it call him?


----------



## Evil Queen

Where are my shoes?


----------



## Goblin

On your feet?


----------



## Evil Queen

What about my feet?


----------



## Dark Star

Does someone have a foot fetish?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't that a little kinky?


----------



## Dark Star

Am I kinky? lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't that what I've heard?


----------



## Dark Star

Who is talking? lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Would it be wrong of me to name names?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

do you want to name names?


----------



## Goblin

How many names are we talking about?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't you know?


----------



## Goblin

If I did would I have to ask?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is there a full moon tonight?


----------



## Goblin

Are you mooning someone again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

How'd you know?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it a lucky guess? Mooning the neighbors again, are we?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Didn't you know it's a war, a mooning war?


----------



## Goblin

Should I start getting bail money together?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

do you think I might need it?


----------



## Goblin

Could it hurt?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Does it hurt that most of my family members are cops?


----------



## Goblin

And you're all mooning the neighbors?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Aren't we bonding as a family?


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't that what glue is for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## morbidmike

why do you ask?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I be paranoid?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you think they are after you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's that hiding in the shadows?


----------



## The Creepster

Who said I was hiding?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it the boogeyman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't he hide under the bed?


----------



## morbidmike

he live's in the closet didnt you watch the movie today?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is that who's under there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could they be mutant dust bunnies?


----------



## Evil Queen

Dust bunnies mutate?


----------



## Goblin

What do they mutate into?


----------



## fick209

Evil versions of Creepster's Bruno perhaps?


----------



## Goblin

Is that possible?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What kind of pie are you serving?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Any humble pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that your favorite dish?


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't something salty better?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are there any black birds baked in apie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we substitute sparrows for the blackbirds?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you have something against blackbirds?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't they all belong to Old King Cole?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Did you know he was a merry ole soul?


----------



## The Creepster

Whats this soul you speak of?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have one?


----------



## The Creepster

When were they available?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you miss the blue light special at Kmart last week?


----------



## Spooky1

Do the ones on the bottoms of my feet count?


----------



## The Creepster

Wouldn't you go ask a pediatrics?


----------



## Dark Star

Does someone need arch support?


----------



## Goblin

Does someone need a cane?


----------



## fick209

I have a couple canes, who wants a 4 month old candy cane


----------



## Goblin

Won't I pass on it? lol


----------



## debbie5

If a child has foot pain, would they visit a pediatric podiatrist?? or am I being pedantic??


----------



## Goblin

Would it matter?


----------



## Monk

would what matter?


----------



## Evil Queen

What is matter?


----------



## Monk

didn't you go to school?


----------



## Evil Queen

Did I miss the day it was discussed?


----------



## Monk

when was it discussed?


----------



## Evil Queen

Wasn't it a looooong time ago?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we talking about prehistoric times?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Do you want to?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who's buying dinner?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it your turn?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you going to eat that?


----------



## Evil Queen

No, would you like it?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it suppose to be moving like that?


----------



## Goblin

Did someone forget to kill it first?


----------



## The Creepster

Why worry?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't Spooky1 the one who was worried?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does his avatar look worried?


----------



## Goblin

Worried about what?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you the same Goblin that posted above me? :zombie: :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Is there more than one?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you been cloned?


----------



## Goblin

Who would want to tamper with perfection?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you making an assumption?


----------



## The Creepster

Why assume when you can just lie?


----------



## Dark Star

Didn't you mom telling you lying is bad? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't The Creepster hatched?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Like a chicken or a plot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think he'll mind being called a chicken?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't he be a rooster?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you trying to ruffle his feathers?


----------



## Goblin

Why would I want to do something like that?


----------



## Spooky1

Could you be the one hatching a plot?


----------



## Goblin

Hatching a plot?


----------



## morbidmike

where did I put my snipe hunting stick and bag?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are they with your Leprechaun traps?


----------



## The Creepster

Would the Keebler elfs know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weren't they condemned to death by the Burger King?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should someone try to overthrow the patriarchy?


----------



## Goblin

Should we organize a revolution?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you call this a revolting development?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you borrow that pun from Bone to Pick?


----------



## Spooky1

Is borrowed a euphemism for steal?


----------



## Goblin

How can I look it up when you stole...er borrowed my dictionary?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Maybe he's developing an ad-diction to stealing?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can you look up euphamism's in a dictionary?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I look up the word "goofball" in the dictionary, whose picture would be next to it?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you offering to submit a photo?


----------



## Evil Queen

Shouldn't Roxy's photo be next to the word freak?


----------



## Dark Star

Do you think peoples Avies represent themselves?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you a lone tree in the darkening gloom?


----------



## Dark Star

Don't I sometimes feel like it? lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Would you like a shrub for company?


----------



## Dark Star

A cute shrub or an Arizona shrub?


----------



## Evil Queen

Would a cute shrub survive in Arizona?


----------



## Goblin

Where are you gonna find a cute shrub?


----------



## Spooky1

^ can you cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with a herring?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a little fishy?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is it a red herring?


----------



## Goblin

Does it matter what color it is?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

don't you think the fish cares?


----------



## Goblin

Fish have cares? Woes too?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Isn't there always a bigger fish?


----------



## Goblin

Who caught a bigger fish?


----------



## Dark Star

Do goldfish need loving too?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't that a little weird, even for us?


----------



## Dark Star

You think? lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah ain't it scary?


----------



## Dark Star

Can we just not today?


----------



## Evil Queen

Didn't I just have to think to answer your question?


----------



## Goblin

Is thinking allowed on weekends?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Aren't we not supposed to think on Sunday?


----------



## Spooky1

If it's already Sunday where you are, are you in Australia?


----------



## Goblin

Do they have Sunday in Australia?


----------



## debbie5

Isn't their Sunday opposite from our Sunday??


----------



## Goblin

You're asking me?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is this geography class?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we take a calculus class instead?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it time for recess yet?


----------



## The Creepster

What , retirement not good enough?


----------



## Dark Star

Can someone find me a job?


----------



## Goblin

What sort of work are you looking for?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What kind of skills do you have?


----------



## Goblin

Is burning dinner considered a skill?


----------



## morbidmike

they say if the smoke detectors go off its done dont they?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't they say the smoke detectors not a timer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is everyone having a good time here?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you know a phone number to call for a good time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will 1-800-DIALAPRAYER work for you?


----------



## The Creepster

Its that what number I was reading in the bathroom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you're in the bathroom long enough to read anything, shouldn't you be getting more fiber in your diet?


----------



## Spooky1

Does sawdust count as fiber?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it only count as fiber for termites?


----------



## Dark Star

Have you had much experience with them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did the exterminator go?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is he running for Governor of California?


----------



## Goblin

Haven't ya'll gotten rid of him yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you planning to off the Govenator?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Isn't he California's problem?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Shouldn't he be practicing his awful anecdotes?


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't he learn how to be a govenor?


----------



## scareme

Where do you go to school to learn that?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they teach government in high school and college anymore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How much did you pay for your diploma?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that why I am broke?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you overdraw your account?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that why they keep calling?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are they calling you?


----------



## Goblin

Do you want to lose our GP rating?


----------



## Dark Star

Would that be a PG rating?


----------



## Goblin

Does PG stand for Pretty Goofy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does Goofy stand about 6 feet tall?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are we talking about Creepster again?


----------



## morbidmike

Who sent me ton's of money?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a secret admirer?


----------



## morbidmike

is an assassin an admirer?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is the assassin paying you to kill yourself?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we get written into Mike's will?


----------



## Evil Queen

How much do you think we'll get?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it always money with you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Doesn't it pay for my chocolate addiction?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who ate all the Whitman's chocolates?


----------



## Evil Queen

Didn't they commit suicide by jumping in my mouth?


----------



## Dark Star

Were they not going to therapy?


----------



## Goblin

Did they have an intense fear of being eaten?


----------



## morbidmike

are we talking about chicken nuggets?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did you leave the bag of French fries?


----------



## Goblin

Who left the french fries? They were delicious


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the next round on you?


----------



## Goblin

Did you just spill your drink on me?


----------



## fick209

I'm sorry, were you going to drink that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone have a sponge?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't there some in the cabinet?


----------



## Dark Star

Are early mornings the best?


----------



## Goblin

Best for what?


----------



## morbidmike

where's my new Mercedes at?


----------



## Goblin

Has it been stolen again?


----------



## nixie

Didn't I tell you I was borrowing it?


----------



## Goblin

Did you bring it back in one piece


----------



## nixie

Do I really have to bring it back?


----------



## Goblin

Does the words "Grand Theft Auto" ring a bell?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't that a video game?


----------



## Dark Star

Sadly don't we know the names of most?


----------



## Evil Queen

Have we been brainwashed?


----------



## Goblin

Who did the brainwashing?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you under my control now?


----------



## Goblin

What do you think?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you cluck like a chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we having chicken for dinner again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Who's cooking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did anyone call the Colonel?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't we need a medium to do that?


----------



## The Creepster

You don't like rare chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't chickens rather common?


----------



## The Creepster

LOL

Why are such a cut up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could I be channeling Bone to Pick's puns?


----------



## Goblin

Oh, a Pick Pun Channeler, eh?


----------



## morbidmike

are you channel surfing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you do with the remote?


----------



## morbidmike

where is the fabric softner ??? people gotta tell me when were out I not a mind reader


----------



## Dark Star

As a guy, isn't it your duty to KNOW what we are thinking?


----------



## morbidmike

wouldnt I go crazy trying to figure it out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you already crazy?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be crazier?


----------



## morbidmike

who called me crazy??


----------



## Goblin

Would any of us do that?


----------



## morbidmike

is today a new day ?? or is last week?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it Halloween yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did we miss the Fourth of July?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't we stuck on Ground Hogs Day?


----------



## Dark Star

Wouldn't it be better to repeat October 31st?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that make it too routine?


----------



## Goblin

But wouldn't it be more fun?


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't whats fun to one person, maybe not fun to another?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been to the Funny Farm?


----------



## Dark Star

Do I not have a frequent shopper card there?


----------



## Goblin

Is there a limit to what you can spend?


----------



## Dark Star

Do I want chicken or sushi for dinner?


----------



## Goblin

Can't you make up your mind?


----------



## morbidmike

who hid my apron???


----------



## The Creepster

How much do you charge for a large house?


----------



## Evil Queen

More importantly, will you wear the french maid outfit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will he need heels with that outfit?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying our house is dirty?


----------



## Dark Star

Are you saying you don't want her to wear the maid outfit again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you think he's rethinking his response?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I wear a man's shirt instead?


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't that sometimes sexier?


----------



## Evil Queen

Will any housework get done?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm supposed to do housework??


----------



## Dark Star

Can we just remove that word from the English language?


----------



## Evil Queen

Would it be replaced by the word slavery? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we start a revolt?


----------



## Dark Star

oh, oh....can we get pitchforks????


----------



## Goblin

Won't the opposing force have tear gas, mace, and guns?


----------



## morbidmike

Who said GUN"S??? yeeeeeee hawwwwwww!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the ammo?


----------



## Goblin

Why are all those women carrying pitchforks? Are we in hell?


----------



## morbidmike

maybe there after you????


----------



## Goblin

Won't they need more than pitchforks?


----------



## CB_Christmas

mabe chainsaws would be better suited?


----------



## Goblin

All that to take out one old man??????


----------



## CB_Christmas

are you kidding?


----------



## Goblin

What does my age say?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you consider yourself old?


----------



## Dark Star

Can FB really be that interesting?


----------



## Goblin

Face book?


----------



## morbidmike

face book is for nerds isn't it????


----------



## Dark Star

Is it worse than Twitter?


----------



## morbidmike

OMG are you serious?


----------



## Dark Star

What you don't want to know what everyone is doing at every moment?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it really that LAME?


----------



## morbidmike

I would same at the least wouldnt you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you talking about?


----------



## Goblin

Are they even sure?


----------



## Dark Star

Were we not talking about Face Book?


----------



## Goblin

What about it?


----------



## morbidmike

it sucks dont it???


----------



## Goblin

Don't I not think so?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is there a light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## morbidmike

how did I get in a tunnel??


----------



## Evil Queen

Were you following a train?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this thread a train wreck yet?


----------



## Evil Queen

Why, do you like looking at train wrecks?


----------



## Goblin

Cause he's looking for possible props?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't Roxy a she?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think Goblin can't tell the difference?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hasn't he called you a he more than once?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think it's a permanent problem or just a temporary lack of attention to details?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it just not noticing that the S was missing?


----------



## Spooky1

Can he blame an old war wound?


----------



## Goblin

How about a faulty keyboard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't a poor workman always blame his tools?


----------



## Dark Star

It is how you handle your tools isn't it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't there just some things that shouldn't be discussed in mixed company?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you rather discuss mixed drinks?


----------



## morbidmike

can I have a mixed drink??


----------



## Evil Queen

Would you like a little umbrella on the top?


----------



## Spooky Chick

On top of what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the top of Old Smokey still covered with cheese?


----------



## Goblin

Did you lose your poor meatball when somebody sneezed?


----------



## Dark Star

Can someone get Goblin a tissue?


----------



## Evil Queen

What about my meatball?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that what rolled out the door this morning?


----------



## Goblin

Did you try to catch it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it now covered in cat hair?


----------



## Spooky1

Should we call it a hair ball then?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the ump call ball one?


----------



## Dark Star

Didn't I swear it was a strike?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need glasses?


----------



## nixie

Or do you prefer contacts?


----------



## Goblin

Does she need a seeing eye dog?


----------



## morbidmike

can you run a usb cable from the dogs eyes to your eyes??


----------



## Evil Queen

Can we not talk about putting things in our eyes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is anyone keeping an eye on The Creepster?


----------



## Dark Star

Who's job was it this week?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it Mike's turn?


----------



## Dark Star

Can someone get me some coffee?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who took the last cup and left the pot empty?


----------



## morbidmike

where is my hello kitty note book??


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it on your desk?


----------



## morbidmike

do you think soni or Dark star took it??


----------



## Goblin

Would they do something like that?


----------



## Dark Star

Would I do that to you snookums?


----------



## Goblin

Could it have been Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope had to be soni then I think shes crazy enough to pull it off dont you??


----------



## Goblin

Won't I get in trouble with her if I say yes? lol


----------



## morbidmike

di I have to answer that?? hahahah


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it go without saying? lol


----------



## debbie5

Is Morbid Mike really Barnacle Boy??


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be Barnacle Man? Or is it Morbid Barnacle?


----------



## Dark Star

Wouldn't that be silly?


----------



## Evil Queen

How about Barnacle Butt?


----------



## debbie5

Are my eyes bleeding onto the floor yet?


----------



## nixie

Do you need a first aid kit? Or maybe a mop?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't a mop make a crummy first aid kit?


----------



## morbidmike

why is there barnacles on my butt???


----------



## fick209

Did you forget to wipe?


----------



## Dark Star

Can someone get Mike some TP?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should I break out the power washer?


----------



## Dark Star

Is he that bad?


----------



## Evil Queen

Haven't the neighbors called in the haz mat team?


----------



## Goblin

All that for one guy?


----------



## scareme

Isn't he special? (In my church lady voice)


----------



## Goblin

He is?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you heard the rumor?


----------



## Goblin

Will you tell it to me?


----------



## scareme

Can you keep a secret?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a top secret?


----------



## scareme

Have you got that kind of clearance?


----------



## Dark Star

Can someone get me water?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you going to take a bath?


----------



## morbidmike

does she bathe ????


----------



## Dark Star

Don't I smell sweet?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you want to be covered in honey?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are there bears in Arizona?


----------



## Dark Star

Wouldn't that be sticky?


----------



## morbidmike

wouldnt that be fun???


----------



## Dark Star

Could we have a group hug?


----------



## morbidmike

with you covered in honey???


----------



## Dark Star

Are you afraid of a little stickiness?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the talcum powder?


----------



## Spooky1

isn't on the babies bottom?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt that a diaper?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't the diaper contain talcum powder?


----------



## Spooky Chick

Why so interested in talcom powder?


----------



## Dark Star

Wasn't it to combat the stickiness?


----------



## Goblin

Who's sticky?


----------



## nixie

Isn't he the thread that stays at the top?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Why would he stay at the top when he could come down here and play with us?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't he miss all the excitement?


----------



## Dark Star

There is excitement?.... Where?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did I miss something?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't there a big fire sale a Penny's?


----------



## morbidmike

who is Penny??


----------



## Goblin

JC Penneys?


----------



## debbie5

Jesus Christ Penny's?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it the department store?


----------



## Zurgh

James Cash Penny is Jesus?!?!?


----------



## Goblin

Says who?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Isn't Who on first?


----------



## Dark Star

Are we talking baseball?


----------



## Goblin

Is that what we were doing?


----------



## debbie5

Who goes to third base on the first date??


----------



## Spooky1

Why are you going to a baseball game on a first date?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it her idea?


----------



## Dark Star

Was there beer?


----------



## Evil Queen

And hot dogs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who took the bottle of ketchup?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't it right there in front of you?


----------



## Dark Star

Next to the mustard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a fly in the mustard jar?


----------



## Evil Queen

How did a fly get in there?


----------



## morbidmike

do flies like mayo??


----------



## Dark Star

Don't they like Miracle Whip better?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I call PETA about Dark Star whipping flies?


----------



## Dark Star

Don't they like it?


----------



## Evil Queen

DS put flies on a pita with mayo?


----------



## Goblin

Is that part of her diet?


----------



## fick209

Who the hell is on a diet?


----------



## Goblin

Do you want the entire list?


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't watching your diet always good?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was it my day to watch it?


----------



## Dark Star

Wasn't it your turn?


----------



## Spooky1

Was that a left turn or a right turn?


----------



## Dark Star

Did everyone signal?


----------



## morbidmike

dont you just ram your way in???


----------



## Dark Star

Would that be polite? LOL


----------



## morbidmike

who cares about politeness anyway???


----------



## Dark Star

You don't like to use your manners?


----------



## Evil Queen

Use them for what?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you read Ms. Manners?


----------



## debbie5

Siht daer nac ohw?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have a mirror I can use?


----------



## fick209

Why a mirror, can't everybody read backwards?


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't you just ask her what she said?


----------



## debbie5

Who sez I hafta answer ya?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's buying lunch?


----------



## Evil Queen

What are we getting?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it closer to dinner time?


----------



## morbidmike

aint I dead yet???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a pulse?


----------



## Goblin

Mike has a purse?


----------



## Death's Door

Does Mike have shoes to match his purse?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to the pulse question?


----------



## Dark Star

Did I say the eyes were the second to go?


----------



## Spooky1

Were did the eyes go?


----------



## Dark Star

Is that them rolling under the desk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't those meatballs?


----------



## Spooky1

Did somebody sneeze?


----------



## Spooky Chick

What makes you think somebody sneezed?


----------



## Spooky Chick

Why would you think somebody sneezed?


----------



## Spooky1

Haven't you heard of "On top of spaghetti"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could I get lasagna instead?


----------



## Goblin

Are we ordering lunch?


----------



## Evil Andrew

where is the waiter ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you still waiting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you waiting for Guffman?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Guffman?


----------



## morbidmike

can cheese be used as sun block??


----------



## Dark Star

It isn't Swiss cheese is it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think limburger cheese would keep bugs away?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I just use Cheesy Poofs instead?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it called Cheese Puffs?


----------



## morbidmike

puffs klenx is flavored now???


----------



## Spooky1

Do you really want to taste a kleenex?


----------



## Dark Star

Doesn't it stick to your tongue?


----------



## Evil Queen

Why are you licking kleenex?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will that help her get more fiber in her diet?


----------



## Goblin

Is Dark Star licking kleenex again?


----------



## scareme

Do kleenexs come in different flavors?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it just original and extra crispy?


----------



## Death's Door

Can you eat them right out of the box or do they need to be heated up?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't we find something more appetizing to talk about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever stepped in dog poop?


----------



## Evil Queen

Aren't we supposed to be talking about something more appetizing?


----------



## scareme

Would Paula Deen be more appetizing?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you plan to eat her?


----------



## Zombies R Us

Wouldn't Jimmy Dean be more tasty?


----------



## Goblin

Him or his sausage biscuits?


----------



## morbidmike

who would eat him??


----------



## Spooky1

Are you looking for the cannibal forum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do the Fine Young Cannibals post there?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they still young?


----------



## scareme

Does anyone stay young forever?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't we all young at heart?


----------



## morbidmike

why does it hurt when you snort cheezit's???


----------



## scareme

Were noses built to injest?


----------



## morbidmike

dosent your jaw ever get tired of chewing???


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it better than swallowing it whole?


----------



## debbie5

Could I please thank you for the correct spelling on "whole"??


----------



## Goblin

How did I wind up in a Spelling Bee?


----------



## morbidmike

do I have to enter the spelling bee


----------



## Goblin

You have a bee that can spell?


----------



## Spooky1

What's this about bees casting spells?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who tried to cast a bee in the remake of "The Wasp Woman"?


----------



## Goblin

Somebody cast Aunt Bee in a remake of THe Wasp Woman?


----------



## Spooky1

Why wasp woman and not Wasp Man?


----------



## Goblin

Aunt Bee was a man?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you really want to be the one to find out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you lose something?


----------



## Dark Star

Did you check the coat pockets?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that your hand in my pocket?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this your wallet in my hand?


----------



## Goblin

Who wears a coat in summertiime?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't that what you flashers wear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you driving with flashers on?


----------



## Goblin

He's flashing people while driving?


----------



## scareme

How can he do that and keep both hands on the wheel?


----------



## morbidmike

wont his fingers get run over holding the wheel?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't you be inside the car while driving?


----------



## morbidmike

you never heard of ghost riding??


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do you ride a ghost?


----------



## Goblin

In a hearse?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Space Ghost ride in a hearse?


----------



## Goblin

Who was Space Ghost the ghost of?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Isnt space ghost what happens bruce willis at the end of Armageddon?


----------



## Goblin

Bruce Willis is Space Ghost?


----------



## Evil Queen

If he is a space ghost, who is the space cadet?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't he start out as a Cadet?


----------



## morbidmike

is he a military cadet?


----------



## Goblin

If he's a ghost why does he need a force field to protect him?


----------



## Just Whisper

Didn't he end up as a ghost because the first time around he tried to use a corn field to protect himself?


----------



## morbidmike

will a corn field protect you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that corn buttered and salted?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt salt bad for your health?


----------



## Spooky1

Was someone a-salted?


----------



## Goblin

Was he a nut?


----------



## morbidmike

does delousing powder taste funny to you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried some lately?


----------



## Goblin

Are you supposed to take it internally?


----------



## morbidmike

would you eat it on a doughnut


----------



## Dark Star

Does the doughnut have chocolate too?


----------



## morbidmike

who like 's chocolate??


----------



## scareme

Who doesn't like chocolate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone have some chocolate?


----------



## Spooky1

What do I get if I give you some chocolate?


----------



## Goblin

What will you get if you don't?


----------



## Spooky1

Was I talking to you?


----------



## Dark Star

Did someone ask a question?


----------



## Death's Door

Is it 1 question that has 27 parts to it?


----------



## scareme

Will there be true or false questions?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the answer to the question, 42?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we talking about someone's IQ?


----------



## ededdeddy

I thought we were going to keep this professional?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm an amateur, are you getting paid?


----------



## ededdeddy

Do you have extra money?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't his money my money?


----------



## morbidmike

is someone going to pay me for my 2 cents?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you been taking pennies off corpes eyes again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who left the coffin lid open?


----------



## Goblin

Was it the corpse that got out of it?


----------



## morbidmike

why do I hear a quacking noise


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there an AFLAC salesman on your front porch?


----------



## The Pod

Can we have duck for dinner?


----------



## morbidmike

are you going to clean it if I shoot it?


----------



## Spooky1

Will I get lead poisoning?


----------



## scareme

What's a little lead poisoning amoung friends?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have the antidote?


----------



## morbidmike

how about the dna for a doe doe bird??


----------



## Spooky1

Would you rather have some alien DNA?


----------



## scareme

Where do you think I got my kids from?


----------



## Dark Star

Are the greenish in color?


----------



## scareme

Did you notice that?


----------



## Goblin

Notice what?


----------



## Dark Star

Are you not keeping up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could someone use an extreme energy drink?


----------



## Spooky1

Does bourbon count?


----------



## Death's Door

May I have a double shot of bourbon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some ice with that?


----------



## morbidmike

dont haunters drink it straight up??


----------



## scareme

Are all haunters booze hounds?


----------



## morbidmike

is that a real question?


----------



## scareme

Are you a real man?


----------



## shar

or are you a mouse?


----------



## scareme

Have you had a good look at Mike? Any wonder we ask these questions?


----------



## shar

Is there a picture of mike?


----------



## scareme

Did he break the camera again?


----------



## shar

you mean to tell me he has broken more than one?


----------



## scareme

Can you believe I've lost count?


----------



## shar

Do you loose alot of things?


----------



## scareme

Where did I put my smart answer for that question?


----------



## shar

Have you checked your purse. Things get lost easily there!


----------



## scareme

That bottomless pit?


----------



## shar

Is that where you keep your purse?


----------



## scareme

Would I find it there?


----------



## shar

Can you attach flashlights to your toenails?


----------



## Goblin

Why would you want to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that help her to tread "lightly"?:googly:


----------



## The Pod

Should she also attach backup lights behind her ankles just in case she needs to step back?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't better to go forward?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to the gear shift?


----------



## Goblin

Did someone steal your gear shift again?


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone want to buy a gear shift I just found?


----------



## Dark Star

Hey, isn't that mine??


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't the saying "if you can't find 'em, grind 'em?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been riding in my car lately?


----------



## morbidmike

what will happen if a guy takes a whole pack of male enhancement pills?


----------



## scareme

Do you really think that will impress the ladies?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your name smiling Bob?


----------



## Goblin

Is WHO's name Smiling Bob?


----------



## shar

You don't know your nickname?


----------



## Goblin

Why would that be my nickname?


----------



## morbidmike

would you rather us call you wacky Wayne Newton ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can someone send a cold front our way?


----------



## Spooky1

Your not giving me the cold shoulder are you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you prefer my cold feet?


----------



## morbidmike

where is fall?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you trip, will you find it?


----------



## morbidmike

I never trip do you??


----------



## Spooklights

If I haven't tripped, then is gravity working overtime?


----------



## morbidmike

is it sleepy time yet???


----------



## shar

Are you already tired?


----------



## scareme

Is that your jammies you are wearing?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they have their name sewn on them?


----------



## morbidmike

every one puts their name in their undies dont they?


----------



## Goblin

Do they?


----------



## Evil Queen

How did Mike's name get in my undies?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure you're not wearing Mike's undies?


----------



## PirateLady

Are you sure Mike wears undies?


----------



## Evil Queen

Mike wears pink lace undies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they have the days of the week on them?


----------



## morbidmike

do you want to buy my calender??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it have "Prop of the Month" pictures in it?


----------



## morbidmike

do just wanna ask questions or buy the damn thing???


----------



## Spooky1

Is it worth the money?


----------



## rottincorps

in what currency


----------



## Goblin

Does it make any difference as long as you can spend it?


----------



## scareme

Will your spending help the economy?


----------



## morbidmike

what'a an economy I thought its just a free for all???


----------



## PirateLady

will the economy help my spending?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have some spare cash on hand?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you from Nigeria and going to make me rich?


----------



## Evil Queen

You're not already rich?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can 15 minutes save you money at Geico?


----------



## Evil Queen

Can I fry the little gecko when we're done?


----------



## Spooky1

Why does a talking gecko have an Australian accent?


----------



## Goblin

If caveman wear clothes, drive cars, and live in apartments are they really cavemen?


----------



## Monk

Where is the apartment located?


----------



## Goblin

What apartment?


----------



## Monk

Is it a condo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a condo made of stone-a?


----------



## Death's Door

Does it have a bathroom?


----------



## PirateLady

Does the bathroom connect to the bedroom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you like walking down a dark hall at night when you have to "go"?


----------



## Goblin

Can't they turn on the lights?


----------



## PirateLady

Why are they scared of the dark?


----------



## Night Watchman

Why is it dark?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did we lose power again?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you forget to pay the electric bill?


----------



## Night Watchman

Who's Bill, and why is he electric?


----------



## Goblin

Is he a human dynamo?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt Dynamo a cheap laundry detergent???


----------



## Goblin

Are you doing cheap laundry now?


----------



## morbidmike

hey what you doing up so latE??


----------



## Goblin

Aren't I always up late, or is it early?


----------



## PirateLady

Doesn't the early bird catch the worm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are worms good for breakfast?


----------



## Night Watchman

isn't it lunch time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you already eat?


----------



## Night Watchman

I ate what?


----------



## morbidmike

who cut the cheese???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who took the knife?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't it run away with the dish and the spoon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can you say hey diddle ?


----------



## Spooky1

Was Creepsters cat playing a fiddle?


----------



## badger

Couldn't you hear it...?


----------



## Dark Star

Does he play out of tune?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should he eat tuna?


----------



## Goblin

Would it help him play better?


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't it good for your heart?


----------



## morbidmike

dosent it give you butt breath???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that a moose I just saw?


----------



## Spooky1

Is dinner ready yet, Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah woman! Get in the kitchen, where's my Hasenpfeffer?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt that boiled rabbit?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't it a rabbit stew?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you hunting wabbit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you be vewy quiet?


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't I have children?


----------



## Goblin

Did you buy them or rent them?


----------



## morbidmike

you can rent children now ???? can you get them by mail or directly to your PC just like netflix


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it either way?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't you rather put them to work in a sweatshop?


----------



## badger

Is that legal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a lawyer?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that why you hang out at the bar?


----------



## PirateLady

is that why the bartender knows you by name?


----------



## Spooky1

Weren't you such a good customer that they named a drink after you?


----------



## shar

Was that you up there singing karaoke?


----------



## Evil Queen

That was singing?


----------



## shar

Are you tone deaf?


----------



## Evil Queen

Didn't it sound like a cat with it's tail caught in the door?


----------



## shar

Is'nt that sweet music to your ears?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody lose a tambourine?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you see any hippies hanging around?


----------



## badger

Can't you smell them...?


----------



## shar

Can you feel the love?


----------



## morbidmike

do you feel the love???


----------



## shar

do you feel like dancing?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you going to dance the night away?


----------



## shar

Will my feet last that long?


----------



## Goblin

How long are your feet?


----------



## morbidmike

cant you dance on your hands??


----------



## badger

Isn't that difficult?


----------



## shar

Would I need to wear gloves?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you afraid you'll leave incriminating finger prints?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I post before Wildcat does?


----------



## Goblin

Before Wildcat does what?


----------



## morbidmike

who wants a salad fork in their eye???


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't it be at the right of your plate?


----------



## morbidmike

are we talking educate again???


----------



## badger

What if i don't have a fork?


----------



## PirateLady

What are you eating?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## morbidmike

it dosent have peas in it does it?


----------



## badger

Don't you like peas?


----------



## Dark Star

Are you going to want potatoes with those too?


----------



## morbidmike

do you like spuds?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you friends with Mister Potato head?


----------



## morbidmike

do you think that is an appropriate question?


----------



## PirateLady

do you think Mrs Potato Head knows of this?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't she filing for divorce even as we speak?


----------



## badger

You mean you didn't know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that story published in the Weekly World News?


----------



## PirateLady

No wasn't it in Spud Nation??


----------



## Goblin

Spud has his own nation?


----------



## morbidmike

what happened to spuds mckenzie?


----------



## scareme

Didn't she have puppies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they need a good home?


----------



## morbidmike

will the cook the puppies at a foreign restaurant


----------



## Spooky1

Will you be haunted by puppy poltergiests?


----------



## Goblin

Is there such a thing?


----------



## morbidmike

why wouldnt there be??


----------



## Goblin

How would you get rid of them?


----------



## Spooky1

^ would they leave for a Scooby Snack?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have enough for everyone?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you looking for handouts?


----------



## morbidmike

are you offering?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that behind you?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it my shadow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that a tail ?


----------



## Goblin

My shadow has a tail?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who is your shadow ?


----------



## morbidmike

dosent only the shadow know?


----------



## Evil Queen

Only the shadow knows if it has a tail?


----------



## Spooky1

^ is it wise to tail the Shadow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you remember how to make shadow puppets?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they better than sock puppets?


----------



## Luigi Bored

You play with sock puppets?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they some of his best friends?


----------



## Spooky1

Did the dog chew up all the sock puppets?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did I mention it was your turn to clean up after her in the yard now?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Is this the same yard you grow your vegetables in?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you notice our garden was well fertilized?


----------



## Goblin

Got any pics?


----------



## morbidmike

is it ok to chew other peoples gum for them


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want my gum?


----------



## Goblin

What flavor is it?


----------



## Spooky1

Is saliva a flavor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that dog spit on your shirt?


----------



## morbidmike

dosent spit look like another word if you dont read carefully???


----------



## Spooky1

Is your mind in the sewer?


----------



## Goblin

Is that what I smell?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you step in something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that on your shoe?


----------



## badger

There's something on my shoe?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Badgers wear shoes ?


----------



## Goblin

Are they open-toed for claws?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Do toads have claws?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they sandy claws?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Has he been kidnapped yet?


----------



## Goblin

Is he supposed to be?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't you know the story?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there singing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know the Pumpkin King?


----------



## morbidmike

is he friend with the pie eyed piper?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Does he have pie?


----------



## Goblin

Why does he have to cry?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Did you give him something to cry about?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why is this thread making me cry ?


----------



## Goblin

Are you peeling onions while you read it?


----------



## morbidmike

wont you get onion juice on your keyboard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather have a V8?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I add vodka to my V-8?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't I be better off with a Vodka & Red Bull ?


----------



## morbidmike

do you want to stay up all night?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you hosting a sleepover?


----------



## The Creepster

Why...did spooky kick you out?


----------



## Goblin

Would he do something like that?


----------



## morbidmike

have you ever met him?


----------



## The Creepster

Was he the one in the hat?


----------



## morbidmike

the hat with the string assisted clapping hands on it ???


----------



## The Creepster

Those are hands?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If those are hands, what do you think the rest of him is like ?


----------



## Goblin

Do we really want to know?


----------



## Evil Andrew

would you pay a buck to see the pictures ?


----------



## Zurgh

Would it be better to pay not to see the pictures?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying I'm pretty?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is any one saying anything?


----------



## Goblin

What do you want them to say?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you like to be a supermodel?


----------



## Goblin

What on Earth for?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Zurgh said:


> Would you like to be a supermodel?


Do you want to be a model, or just look like one ?

Barbizon School of Modeling - http://www.barbizonmodeling.com/


----------



## Goblin

What's he gonna model?


----------



## Spooky1

Will you display model behavior?


----------



## Goblin

Is there such a thing a model behavior?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone run to the store for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What do you need from the store?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you get me some milk?


----------



## The Creepster

1% right?


----------



## Zurgh

From organically raised, free range mice?


----------



## The Creepster

Are those the same ones that started a pyramid scheme?


----------



## morbidmike

arnt those people frozen next to walt disney


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that take a very large freezer?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't bodies frozen in liquid nitrogen?


----------



## Goblin

Know where we can get some?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you breath nitrogen?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would you like to open a Nitrogen Bar?


----------



## Death's Door

Is your nitrogen shaken and not stirred?


----------



## Bone To Pick

What if I prefer mine ruffled and unkempt?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you getting a little wind blown?


----------



## PirateLady

Are you in Kansas anymore?


----------



## The Creepster

Are they still alive?


----------



## Goblin

Are they alive and well in Oz?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who left the front door unlocked?


----------



## Spooky1

Did the dog get out?


----------



## Goblin

If it goes out in hot weather does that make it a hot dog?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Should I defend that pun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is it possible I was left buried at the beach all summer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a tan to prove it?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do bones tan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried corpsing them with a Minwax stain?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Should I remove the skin first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you on a reduced fat diet?


----------



## morbidmike

are we having a lesson on staining bones


----------



## Bone To Pick

Didn't you turn in your homework?


----------



## morbidmike

its only the second day of school ...we have homework??


----------



## SuperCreep31

do you think you have homework?


----------



## Zurgh

Will it count towards our final grade?


----------



## creep factor

will you let me copy your notes?


----------



## Goblin

Do you think that's wise?


----------



## badger

What if the teacher catches us?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you be sent to the principal's office?


----------



## Spooky1

Do they still paddle troublemakers in school?


----------



## The Creepster

Did you enjoy a good flogging?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't I prefer to do the flogging?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Don't you remember?


----------



## Evil Queen

Remember what?


----------



## The Creepster

What, is the iron on?


----------



## Evil Queen

Who was ironing?


----------



## morbidmike

what's it to ya ??


----------



## Evil Andrew

You writing a book ?


----------



## morbidmike

will you publish it?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you planning to read it?


----------



## morbidmike

can I read??


----------



## Evil Andrew

You can read ?


----------



## morbidmike

I can???


----------



## Evil Andrew

So the 4 years in 6th grade paid off ?


----------



## ededdeddy

I thought it was 5?


----------



## Goblin

Did you fail recess again?


----------



## Zurgh

Did you fail, period?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't I graduate 40 years ago?


----------



## Zurgh

I graduated a millennium ago, just after you, wasn't it?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it before me?


----------



## Zurgh

Ok, so you graduated before meza?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Meza? Your son?


----------



## morbidmike

are you trying to steal Meza's identity ??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you missing any credit cards?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Are any missing?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does Roxy have your wallet?


----------



## Goblin

Boy, wouldn't she be disapponted?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you think she can't guess your financial status ?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is she a psychic accountant?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't she a referee for gargoyles ?


----------



## morbidmike

do gargoyles really need a referee???


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't we want them to follow the rules ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been talking about me behind my back?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

why would we talk behind your back?


----------



## Goblin

She wouldn't turn around?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dark Angel 27 said:


> why would we talk behind your back?


Is it possible to talk behind someone's front ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you talking to me?


----------



## Goblin

Are you hearing voices again?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Do they speak english?


----------



## Goblin

What does English sound like?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Did you switch to Charades mid-question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone start a party game?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is there a party?


----------



## Goblin

Where's the cake and ice cream?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it not in the trash can, where it belongs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why did you throw out perfectly good cake?


----------



## debbie5

Doesn't everyone like the frosting better anyway??


----------



## Goblin

Better than what?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What's a party without some adult beverages?


----------



## Goblin

How do you know if the beveridge is an adult?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you asking if the beverage is over 18 years old?


----------



## Spooklights

Aren't some wines over 18 years old?


----------



## Bone To Pick

If I've got a carton of milk that's 20 years old, does that qualify as an adult beverage or cheese?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it qualify as both?


----------



## Spooklights

Wouldn't that qualify as a toxic hazard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that smell?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Teen spirit?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it time you started wearing deodorant?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Instead of clothes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you a fashion plate?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does it count if I've worn a cup before?


----------



## debbie5

What's that smell?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ooh, can't you smell that smell?


----------



## Goblin

What's it smell like?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Where's that nasty odor coming from ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You don't know the song ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying Lynyrd Skynyrd stinks?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would anyone ever say that, and live ?


----------



## Goblin

Why Why would anyone want to say it and die?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I don't know, because they don't fear the Reaper ?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I listen to Godzilla instead?


----------



## Goblin

Instead of what?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Reaper, Godzilla, either way, does your 8-track still work ?


----------



## Goblin

What 8 track?


----------



## Bone To Pick

And why didn't it eat his girlfriend, Cassette?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that a blast from the past or did you just have beans for lunch?


----------



## morbidmike

can you put beans in a 8 track player to cook them??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Beans , beans, the musical fruit ?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Are prunes musical too?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they just hum?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Has this thread taken a turn for the worse ?


----------



## morbidmike

is this a PG rated thread?


----------



## The Creepster

Why, do the R ratings scare you?


----------



## morbidmike

am I scared now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it rated EF - Extreme Flatulence ?


----------



## The Creepster

Why are you standing in a puddle?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh Lord, did someone have _another _accident ?


----------



## morbidmike

what color is the puddle?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wait, is that just a spilled Bud Lite ?


----------



## morbidmike

wouldnt you rather have it be a pumpkin ale?


----------



## The Creepster

why not tomato flavored ale?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't all refined men agree the pumpkin ale belongs in my glass, and the Bud Lite belongs on the floor ?


----------



## The Creepster

Does that mean you have to have good taste?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or that pumpkin ale can also be enjoyed by red necks ?


----------



## The Creepster

That live in suburbia?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are there suburban and urban ********, or must they be rural ? And if we gave them a craft-brewed pumpkin ale, would they rather drink Bud ?


----------



## The Creepster

Do you think a study needs to be done?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I wonder .... could get a government grant ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't the government broke?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aren't they just printing more money, at least until November ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Can I get some?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can you submit the forms before November ?


----------



## Evil Queen

I have to fill out forms?


----------



## The Creepster

The month or the country?


----------



## Evil Queen

There's a country called November?


----------



## The Creepster

Did you google it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

November ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Should I?


----------



## The Creepster

Why are you wasting so much time?


----------



## Evil Queen

What else should I do with it?


----------



## The Creepster

Why not take it to a ball game or something?


----------



## Evil Queen

Doesn't time always run out?


----------



## The Creepster

Why in such a hurry now?


----------



## Goblin

Who's in a hurry?


----------



## morbidmike

who put my fuzzy rabbit slippers on Ebay ?


----------



## Spooky1

Can Ebay wear slippers?


----------



## The Creepster

Is ebay still around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did it take a vacation?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Or maybe a stay-cation?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Creepster said:


> Is that supposed to be funny?


Or have we all become jaded ?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are we writing Bob Dylan lyrics?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bob remembers how to write ?


----------



## Goblin

Is there a reason he wouldn't?


----------



## PirateLady

Doesn't he have writers block?


----------



## morbidmike

is that when you hit a writer in the head with a cinder block??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you feeling violent this morning?


----------



## Evil Andrew

PirateLady said:


> Doesn't he have writers block?


Doesn't he have "50 years of heroine, cocaine and weed" block ?

Dont Bob Dylan and Keith Richards make our corpsed Buckies look healthy ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you allowed to ask two questions in one post in this game?


----------



## Evil Queen

Does it confuse you?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can we blame it on the refs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone call me?


----------



## Zurgh

Who else would we call RoxyB?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1?


----------



## Zurgh

You would call an upstanding lady & matron of posting,(as well as a mod) by her husbands name? WOW... Do you have THAT level of Chutzpah's?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't I misread the question? lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you see that ?


----------



## PirateLady

See what?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Wanna see Evil Andrew outwit Creepster?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can we just all get along and play nice?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm this is all in fun right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could somebody use a beer?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Would you like some cheese with your glass of wine?


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Could somebody use a beer?


Couldn't we all use five or six beers and a pizza on a Saturday night ?


----------



## Goblin

You buying?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why not ?


----------



## debbie5

Isn't that a moth in your wallet??


----------



## Goblin

Sure it wasn't a bat?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does your wallet play baseball?


----------



## scareme

We need a third baseman for our team, can it play that position?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What's a baseball game without a few beers ?


----------



## The Creepster

Why watch baseball, are they making it interesting by including gun play and explosives?


----------



## HearseKing

Are there bloody whips and chains?


----------



## Zurgh

If sports had occasional land mines, trained snipers, and the random hungry lion release... wouldn't it be a worth watching?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be fun to watch though?


----------



## Zurgh

I think so! Any other additions you can think of to enhance modern sports?


----------



## debbie5

Nudity?


----------



## Goblin

Zombie football?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nude zombie football?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that bring a whole new meaning to the term "Dead Meat"?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't all meat dead to start with?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Have you lost your mind?


----------



## Goblin

What mind?


----------



## morbidmike

why dont they make liver scented candle's?


----------



## Goblin

Who would buy them?


----------



## morbidmike

who dont like the smell of raw liver?


----------



## debbie5

Who ***doesn't** like to gnaw on a raw organ every once in a while??


----------



## Goblin

All these Who's......Did an owl get in here?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or Roger Daltrey and Pete Townshend?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the owl's names?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's on first?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that where he's supposed to be?


----------



## morbidmike

is what still on second??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a time out?


----------



## morbidmike

are you a umpire?


----------



## Goblin

Umpire or vampire?


----------



## morbidmike

can she be both??


----------



## The Creepster

should I answer that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a hint?


----------



## The Creepster

Is that all I need? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, do you need an intervention?


----------



## The Creepster

What makes you think that will work this time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't hope spring eternal or something like that?


----------



## Goblin

She does? Who's Hope and why is she eternally springing on something?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are my shoelaces SUPPOSED to be tied together?


----------



## The Creepster

Isn't that a west coast thing?


----------



## morbidmike

will a brussel sprout work as a glass eye??


----------



## Goblin

Do you have a glass eye?


----------



## morbidmike

dosent everyone??


----------



## The Creepster

Do you use Windex or just soap?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you do windows?


----------



## morbidmike

wont you cut yourself??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that too much to hope for ???


----------



## Goblin

How much is too much?


----------



## morbidmike

do weasels make good pets like badgers do??


----------



## Spooky1

Do weasels rip your flesh?


----------



## debbie5

Is there no pleasure without pain??


----------



## Goblin

Is there no pain without pleasure?


----------



## Evil Andrew

where'd you get the weasel ?

http://rockymountainweasels.com/


----------



## Bone To Pick

And does it go "Pop"?


----------



## Goblin

Who popped a weseal?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't that weasel abuse ?


----------



## morbidmike

is there a dept of weasel abuse??


----------



## Goblin

Are you abusing weasels again?


----------



## morbidmike

can you even order hossinfeffer on the menu any more like the king on bugs bunny did


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a King?


----------



## The Creepster

Didn't Bugs Bunny get shot for not being funny?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who said Bugs Bunny wasn't funny?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you find Bugs Bunny dressed up as a woman attractive?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is this like an animated Crying Game?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want something to cry about?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like some whine with dinner?


----------



## Goblin

Who could eat with all the whining?


----------



## morbidmike

why did the ascot go out of style???


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Do you find Bugs Bunny dressed up as a woman attractive?


Don't you know it took years of therapy and medication to get me over this ?


----------



## Goblin

Is your name Elmer Fudd?


----------



## The Creepster

You got a problem with that?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it duck season or rabbit season?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I throw a rabbit at you, will you duck?


----------



## Goblin

Can he duck the rabbit fast enough?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't it supposed to be duck duck goose ?


----------



## morbidmike

why does arthritic cream taste like brusselsprouts


----------



## Evil Andrew

How did you find _that_ out ??


----------



## debbie5

Who goosed me!??


----------



## Goblin

Was it Mother Goose?


----------



## The Creepster

Did she get that rash taken care of?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that on your shoe?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you forget to clean up after your dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't it your turn to clean up after her?


----------



## morbidmike

can I feed the dog?


----------



## Goblin

I don't know, can you?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does anyone have a cup of crappy puns I can borrow?


----------



## Spooklights

Do you like puns with your coffee?


----------



## badger

Cream or sugar?


----------



## Goblin

Can't they have both?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get mine black?


----------



## Moon Dog

Are you going to finish that?


----------



## Goblin

Finish what?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Will finish protect it from the weather ?


----------



## Goblin

Will it?


----------



## morgan8586

Wont it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What would be better than a Swedish Finish ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would the Swedish chef know the answer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

.
Vill du tänka Kermit veta?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, what ARE you talking about?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you think Kermit knows ?


----------



## Goblin

If he does will he tell anyone?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't he tell the pig ?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't she become bacon after the show was cancelled?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What do yo get when you cross a pig and a frog ?


----------



## morgan8586

A prog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't you get a ham-phibian ?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe a Frig?


----------



## Evil Queen

What would you get if you crossed a frog and a duck?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is "drog" the correct answer?


----------



## Evil Queen

What about a fruck?


----------



## Goblin

What about it?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Uh oh, did I leave the iron on?


----------



## Goblin

Leave the iron on what?


----------



## Evil Andrew

a 7 iron ?


----------



## Goblin

You got 7 irons?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sure - a 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9 and a wedge - what's in your bag ?


----------



## Goblin

What bag?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You don't play ?


----------



## Goblin

Play what?


----------



## autumnghost

Don't you know?


----------



## Spooky1

How can I know, what I don't know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a brain surgeon in the house?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are you paging Dr. Howard, Dr. Fine, Dr. Howard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will we need Dewey Cheatem and Howe next?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think I'm some kind of Stooge?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the shoe fit?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a clown shoe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you prefer spike heels?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't that be a bit kinky?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't the clown shoes be kinkier than the spike heels ?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do they make clown shoes with spiked heels?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What shoes did John Wayne Gacy wear?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you know?


----------



## debbie5

Why do men with moobs not have to wear a bra yet by social propriety, I DO?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you really have to leave me with that mental picture?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you hear it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you thinking of food?


----------



## Spooky1

What else would be on my mind?:biggrinvil::rolleyeton:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that a rhetorical question ?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that go without saying?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you see that ?


----------



## debbie5

Wasn't it enormous!??


----------



## Goblin

What kind of moose?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's a moose there too ?


----------



## Goblin

Two mooses?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who goosed the moose ?


----------



## Spooky1

Was it Boris and Natasha?


----------



## debbie5

is the plural of moose: "meese"?

("No cheeses for us meeses".)


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it "I hate those meeses to pieces?"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wasn't that Mr Jinks who said that to Pixie and Dixie ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we all going to watch cartoons Saturday morning?


----------



## Spooky1

Are there still cartoons on Saturday mornings?


----------



## Goblin

What's a still cartoon?


----------



## debbie5

Someone mention Ben Stiller??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you see that ?


----------



## Spooky1

No, are you seeing things?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who needs glasses?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you like my red contacts?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So, you didn't see it ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are we looking for?


----------



## Spooky1

Why am I watching Avatar instead of going to bed?


----------



## Goblin

I give up, why are you watching Avatar instead of going to bed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why go to bed ?


----------



## Goblin

Why not go to bed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There it is again - did you see it ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you talking about the guy with the chainsaw behind you?


----------



## debbie5

Who has a chainsaw behind??


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same thing as a cutting edge butt?


----------



## debbie5

Did that chainsaw cut a crack in my butt??


----------



## Spooky1

Does it hurt when you sit down?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did you put the scissors?


----------



## Evil Andrew

She has scissors too ?


----------



## Goblin

Why does she have two scissors?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So how would you feel if I took the scissors away and spackled the butt crack ?


----------



## Goblin

Why would it bother me?


----------



## Zurgh

Who's going to all the bother?


----------



## Evil Queen

Someone's going to a brothel?


----------



## Zurgh

Will this be a group trip?


----------



## Evil Queen

Anyone have a van?


----------



## Goblin

Will a Ford Explorer do?


----------



## scareme

Do what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you do do do what you done done done before?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's done the brothel before?


----------



## debbie5

Was I bothered to serve broth to a Brother in a brothel, who was typing up a letter on a Brother?


Why, not at all.


----------



## Goblin

Did you think long and hard before you posted that? lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it too late to start ?


----------



## debbie5

is it too late to edit posts for grammatical errors?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last edited by Evil Andrew; 1 Minute Ago at 11:29 PM..


----------



## debbie5

Is there a question you need to ask, Grasshoppah??


----------



## Evil Andrew

If I can snatch the pebble from your hand, then will I be ready ?


----------



## debbie5

(banned for using the word "snatch" in a sentance...)

Can you pick up the hot pot from the fire and emblazon the mark of the dragon on your forearms?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it good to seek the past, Master Po? Does it not rob the present?


----------



## debbie5

(LMFAO..HOW did you find that pic??!! OMG...I loved that show...)

"Are you a douchebag?Are we not Buddhists? Do you see Santa here with presents??"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you both INSANE!?!?!?


----------



## Spooky1

Why are we still awake?


----------



## Goblin

If we were asleep could we still post?


----------



## debbie5

"Why does Master Po call me a douchebag?"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it because one must seek not to know the answers, but to understand the questions ?


----------



## Spooky1

Am I suppose to understand that question?


----------



## Goblin

Why should you when nobody else does?


----------



## Zurgh

What don't you understand?


----------



## Evil Queen

The question is, "what _do_ I understand"?


----------



## Zurgh

Can one 'overstand'?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the game over yet?


----------



## debbie5

Did the fat lady sing?


----------



## Zurgh

Was she good or was it ear splittingly horrible?


----------



## debbie5

Don't those fat chicks have to overcompensate and ALWAYS be good at something??


----------



## Goblin

Why?


----------



## Zurgh

Because?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a point to this?


----------



## debbie5

Do I need a sharpener to sharpen my point?


----------



## Goblin

Would it help?


----------



## debbie5

Am I overcompensating?


----------



## Zurgh

What for, I thought you were already beyond mortal comprehension of perfection?


----------



## debbie5

I think you forgot that I'm perfect "....in every way"?

(LMAO at my insincerity)


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you be ME if you were?


----------



## Zurgh

Goblin is Debbie5?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the other way around?


----------



## Zurgh

Wow, is it true?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you know I am kidding? lol


----------



## Zurgh

Am I known for my smarts? LOL


----------



## Goblin

What about your farts?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't it my raspberry tarts?


----------



## Goblin

You're as smart as a raspberry?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What kind is it?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this the right place for the pie fight?


----------



## debbie5

No one talks about Pie Fight Club, remember?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we text instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do you text a pie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

7-444-33 ?


----------



## debbie5

Doesn't EVERYONE know pie's number is 3.14....?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a math whiz?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't more of a Cheese Whiz person?


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps more of a "Gee whiz!" person....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a "take a whiz" person ?


----------



## debbie5

...perhaps you are a whiz kid?


----------



## Goblin

The kid has to take a whiz?


----------



## Zurgh

Who ate all the cheese whiz?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that yellow stuff on the dog's nose?


----------



## Zurgh

Are you accusing that innocent looking doggie of cheese theft?


----------



## debbie5

Have you ever met an innocent dog?


----------



## Zurgh

Is that any thing like a jumbo shrimp?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's shrimp ? Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh is a bit short statured.....yes?


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh is a short statue?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would he eat a short stack ?


----------



## Zurgh

Would I, could I, in a house?


----------



## debbie5

Would you could you with a mouse??


----------



## Zurgh

Would I, could I, here or there?


----------



## Goblin

Would I, could I, with a bear?


----------



## debbie5

Do you like it in a chair?


----------



## Zurgh

In a house with a mouse, here or there, with a bear in a chair, Sam I am, why do you care?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you seen a fox in socks?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Should we be worried about this ?


----------



## Spooky1

Were they my socks?


----------



## debbie5

Were they, fur they, sexy socks??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't that rule out the Red Sox ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has anyone seen my argyle socks?


----------



## debbie5

^who sucked the socks??


----------



## Zurgh

Are you molesting my poor fox in socks, did you know she is trained to kick-box?


----------



## Goblin

Why does she kick boxes?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who said to stick a sock in it ?


----------



## debbie5

Who socked a stick in it??


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a holey sock?


----------



## debbie5

Did the Pope bless the holy sock??


----------



## Goblin

Didn't he just sew up the holes?


----------



## autumnghost

Didn't he throw away the whole darned thing? (get it darned - sock )


----------



## debbie5

Hahahhaha....

I thought he was gonna Sock It To Me? (Boy- I'm dating myself on *that* one...)


----------



## Goblin

Why are you dating yourself?


----------



## debbie5

Cuz I buy myself drinks??


----------



## Evil Andrew

And make yourself breakfast in the morning ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you taking precautions with yourself?


----------



## Goblin

What sort of precautions?


----------



## debbie5

^isn't having all my orifices webbed shut enough ??


----------



## morbidmike

are the webbed cuz your old??


----------



## Spooky1

Haven't you been dusting?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is this something we really want more information on ?


----------



## Goblin

What can it hurt?


----------



## debbie5

^who has been taking too many opioid based cold medicines??


----------



## Spooky1

^ why haven't the Docs made Roxy well yet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If an apple a day will keep the doctor away, will an apple every 8 hours keep three doctors away ?


----------



## Goblin

What are you gonna do? Throw them at them?


----------



## debbie5

^My 6 year old just asked, "Is this a game?"


----------



## Goblin

What did you tell her?


----------



## fick209

Do we need to know the answer to that? (no offense debbie)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could we even begin to fathom such an answer ?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the answer 42?


----------



## Goblin

Why doesn't Debbie have a fence Fick?


----------



## debbie5

^why do I need a fence named Fick?


----------



## autumnghost

^What do you want to name your fence?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...even if it had a name, would it keep her from escaping ?


----------



## debbie5

I can't escape. They need me here at home. I run the show. Right?


----------



## Spooky Chick

Do you?


----------



## debbie5

maybe?


----------



## Goblin

Just maybe?


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What would the French- Canadian say ?


----------



## debbie5

He wears the pants in the family, cuz I tell him to?


----------



## Goblin

Does he put them on one leg at a time too?


----------



## debbie5

do his pants have 3 legs?


----------



## ededdeddy

Why wouldn't his pants have a 3rd leg?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would he need 3 socks ?


----------



## debbie5

as well as three boots?


----------



## Goblin

What sort of boots?


----------



## debbie5

boots made for walkin'?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Have you just found a brand new box of matches ?


----------



## fick209

Why do we need matches?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cause what he knows you ain't had time to learn ?


----------



## fick209

What do I need to learn now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

These boots are made for walking, and that's just what they'll do ?


----------



## debbie5

one-a these days these boots are gonna walk all over you??


----------



## Goblin

Aren't boots made for kicking instead?


----------



## debbie5

who needs a good ass kickin'??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you thinking what I'm thinking ?


----------



## debbie5

I think I be, brutha.....?


----------



## Goblin

Ya thinks so, huh?


----------



## debbie5

Does adding "huh?" to the end of a statement make it a question?


----------



## Goblin

Huh? What did you say?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What time will it start ?


----------



## debbie5

As soon as we post bail for Creepster??


----------



## Goblin

How much is the bail?


----------



## debbie5

Do they charge by the pound?


----------



## Goblin

Do they charge for what at the pound?


----------



## debbie5

I think it's all doggy at the pound??


----------



## Goblin

Do they have pound puppies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(heh heh - Creepster in the can )

Don't they neuter 'em before they let anyone adopt them ?


----------



## debbie5

Wanna check??


----------



## Goblin

How much is it for?


----------



## debbie5

Free checking?


----------



## ededdeddy

CHecking for what?


----------



## debbie5

Cahones?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt it Debbies job to pull them off


----------



## debbie5

(hahahha!~)

Didn't your wife complete the same wife training classes that I did??


----------



## Goblin

What wife?


----------



## debbie5

I think Gobby might be the wisest man I know??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would you be wiling to testify to that ?


----------



## Spooky1

Will you have to swear on a necronomicon?


----------



## debbie5

would you be willing to swear on a necrophiliac?


----------



## Goblin

Why would you swear at a necrophilac?


----------



## debbie5

ON one...??


----------



## scareme

Is anybody else hungry?


----------



## debbie5

Mmmpppffff...you say sumptin bout dere been raw egg in this cookie dough? (chewing....)


----------



## morbidmike

dont you get mad cow disease from that???


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can we ?


----------



## morbidmike

why do my retarded neighbors have to slam their car doors so hard that it shakes crap on the walls ???? its not like they drive a 1958 buick century


----------



## scareme

Have you ever thought they might be super heroes, and don't know their own strength?


----------



## debbie5

Aren't most neighbors either blandly unoffensive or annoying a-holes?? (no middle ground..)


----------



## scareme

Pulling on my sweater and keds "Won't you be my neighbor?"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Anything on under the sweater ?


----------



## debbie5

has scareme been flayed 'til skinless??


----------



## Goblin

Why was Scareme sprayed senseless?


----------



## debbie5

sprayed with what?


----------



## morbidmike

was she spray painted blue like a smurf?


----------



## debbie5

do you know a lot about blue body parts?


----------



## morbidmike

why do you have to be naughty??


----------



## debbie5

it's my nature?


----------



## fick209

What nature is that?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't she naughty and nice?


----------



## debbie5

Who wouldn't appreciate some coal in their stocking to help heat the house this winter??


----------



## autumnghost

Who doesn't like being a little naughty now and then?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Naughty, knotty or nauti ?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't she say naughty?


----------



## autumnghost

What is nauti?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it have something to do with nautical?


----------



## debbie5

Is my belly button tied in knots??


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it Roxy's belly that's sewed (or stapled) up?


----------



## debbie5

Did they stuff her with cornbread or sausage stuffing??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did they put the gravy?


----------



## Spooky1

Why does Roxy now have a little white plastic pop up thingy in her belly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I done yet?


----------



## debbie5

LOL. Did you hear a "DING!" like when the fries are done??


----------



## Goblin

Roxy has fries? Why isn't she sharing them?


----------



## scareme

Did they give Roxy a bag of parts they couldn't fit back inside?


----------



## Goblin

Fit back inside what?


----------



## scareme

Didn't they take parts of her intestines they thought she might not need, or notice missing?


----------



## Goblin

Did she notice it was missing, or did they hide it too good?


----------



## morbidmike

how does one frolic and play in the Eskimo way?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you miss the class?


----------



## debbie5

Did anyone have any of that delicious sausage Spooky1 made? (He mumbled something about having a lot of "natural casing" to use up....)


----------



## Spooky1

Is Debbie a cannibal?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aren't we all ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you serve red or white wine with people?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't you say red, same as beef ?


----------



## morbidmike

beer and people go good together dont they????


----------



## scareme

Would you accept a light beer?


----------



## Goblin

Can I have a soft drink instead?


----------



## debbie5

isn't human The Other White Meat? or maybe we are all dark meat inside, which would please Malcolm X?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If Rudolph gets a cold, does his nose turn green instead of red?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or do his other parts turn red ?


----------



## fick209

Why are we picking on poor Rudolph?


----------



## scareme

Would you rather we pick on poor Blitzen, who doesn't even have his own song?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't he have one called "Putting on the Blitz?"


----------



## scareme

Could you sing a few bars?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heh heh - a singing Goblin : ) - how could we let that opportunity slip by ?


----------



## Goblin

Why would I sing in a few bars?


----------



## scareme

Won't they let you drink for free if you do?


----------



## Goblin

Why would I want to drink at all?


----------



## scareme

Does it dull the pain?


----------



## badger

People still drink in bars?


----------



## debbie5

don't they usually drink in ther esphaguses? "esophagi"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's paying for the next round?


----------



## debbie5

Who is round? Aren't we kinda pear shaped?


----------



## scareme

Are you calling my hour glass shape a pear? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happens when all the sand runs out of your hourglass?


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....these are the days of our lives ?


----------



## debbie5

..dont I have but one life to live?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....as the world turns for the bold and the beautiful ?


----------



## debbie5

....methinks EA lives on Fantasy Island?


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....da plane, da plane ?


----------



## debbie5

....is EA Wayne Newton?


----------



## Spooky1

Was that Tom Jones with your undies, Deb?


----------



## Evil Andrew

( Danke Schoen, darling Danke Schoen - actually, that's Goblin. Check the "about me" tab on his profile : )

Some Red Roses for a Blue Lady ?


----------



## debbie5

(why are you reading Gobby's profile)

what woman doesn't prefer an ice cold Delsym this time of year??


----------



## debbie5

(why aret he profile pics so SMALL!?? how do I make them bigger so I can actually SEE them?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need reading glasses?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or to put down the shot glasses ; )


----------



## debbie5

Which is the better choice: no lines in my eyeglass lenses or no lines in my forehead?


----------



## Goblin

Did you cross the lines?


----------



## debbie5

don't I always?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time are you serving dinner?


----------



## debbie5

Doesn't child meat take an hour per pound to cook?


----------



## scareme

What do you serve that with?


----------



## Spooky1

Would a warrant for Debbie's arrest be proper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is arresting her warranted?


----------



## debbie5

Who took the turkey baster?


----------



## debbie5

Is this my warrant?


----------



## morbidmike

are you cherry pie????


----------



## Goblin

How do you make cherries cry?


----------



## scareme

Pit them against each other?


----------



## debbie5

(groan)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Was that a bad pun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did she train with Bone to Pick, Defender of Crappy Puns?


----------



## Spooky1

Do puns really need defending?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you like puns?


----------



## debbie5

Hot cross puns?


----------



## Goblin

Who crossed some nuns?


----------



## scareme

Did I ever tell you about the nuns growing pot at my mom's house. (They thought they were flower seeds)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a true story?


----------



## debbie5

"Oh, Sister Delores..aren't those are the most unUsual geraniums?"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ganja growing nuns? Is it medicinal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you really spike the warm milk last night?


----------



## Hauntiholik

We're you peeking in my window?


----------



## Spooky1

Did she see something interesting she could tell me?


----------



## morbidmike

does she peek and tell???


----------



## Goblin

Or does she peek and kill?


----------



## debbie5

Does she live in Peekskill, NY?


----------



## Goblin

Does she kill and tell?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who's turn is it ?


----------



## debbie5

To everything turn turn turn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you on a Lazy Susan?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your name Susan?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Shirley you're joking?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can you fly this plane, and land it ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like movies about gladiators?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you speak jive?


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)

where is Flip Wilson when you need him?


----------



## scareme

Have you looked in the cemetery?


----------



## debbie5

don't we all try to keep our grave robbing contained to October only?


----------



## Goblin

You contain your grave robbing? Since when?


----------



## scareme

Who made up that rule?


----------



## Goblin

What rule?


----------



## debbie5

my rule has 12 inches...I think?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a metric version of an inch worm?


----------



## Spooky1

A 2.54 centimeter worm, just doesn't sound right, does it?


----------



## debbie5

I think they have 2.54 centimeter worms in Europe? Along with all the same kinda money....?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we there yet?


----------



## debbie5

What was that noise!?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you run over a blow up doll?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Your doll was run over ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't those your initials painted on her butt?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's been painting initials on butts?


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Aren't those your initials painted on her butt?


Tattooed, maybe - but painted ?


----------



## fick209

Isn't it washable paint?


----------



## debbie5

WHY are you scrubbing my hiney!!??


----------



## Goblin

Would you rather we sandblasted it?


----------



## debbie5

Did you know it has its own ZIP code??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Andrew said:


> Tattooed, maybe - but painted ?


(tattoo needle + blow up doll = disaster)

What state are you in?


----------



## Spooky1

Is confusion a state?


----------



## debbie5

Who farted?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was it Morbid Mike?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure it wasn't the dog?


----------



## scareme

Did you let the dog out?


----------



## Goblin

Out of what?


----------



## scareme

Who's on first?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you know?


----------



## debbie5

is there a nice way to tell a friend that the LAST THING he needs in his life is to adopt a fox terrier? Cuz we can all see he's doing a sh*tty job running his kids & family....like a hyper dog will help that?? (This is the family where we went to stay with them for a weekend, and when we went to leave, my daughter's Nintendo DS was no where to be found. After reaming her a new one for misplacing it, and looking for TWO HOURS for it...delaying the time we were supposed to depart so we got home on time, it turns out my friends 11 year old had stolen it & erased all the saved games out of it, some of which we had spent days progressing through. No apology..nuthing. Ever. Dad never made the kid apologize to our face or in writing or a phone call. Jerk.) Yeah, get that hyper dog, there fella.


----------



## Spooky1

Does Debbie need a hug?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should there be a limit on how long the question is?


----------



## debbie5

LOL...am I a rambling gal??


----------



## debbie5

(And I can always use a hug....just don't pinch my hiney. )


----------



## RoxyBlue

(virtual hug sent)


What was the question again?


----------



## Spooky1

Who are you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where am I ?


----------



## morbidmike

how long have I been here??


----------



## scareme

Are you alone?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you with me ?


----------



## scareme

What's your favorite scary movie?


----------



## morbidmike

whats the name of that 1 movie with that 1 dude in it???


----------



## scareme

Do mean the one where they go to that place?


----------



## morbidmike

was that in the movie??


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's a movie ?


----------



## scareme

Don't you remember when they did that thing in the movie?


----------



## morbidmike

was it that 1 thing that, that 1 chick did?


----------



## debbie5

did that actress chick die in real life?


----------



## morbidmike

^did you hear that she did??


----------



## RoxyBlue

What ARE you talking about?


----------



## debbie5

^who turned down Roxy's hearing aid?


----------



## Goblin

Roxy was turned down for a hearing aide?


----------



## debbie5

^Roxy turns down the sheets for a Senator's aide?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want to be a centaur's maid?


----------



## debbie5

^do I want to be servile to Dennis Quaid??!!? (sure!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think you have it made in the shade?


----------



## Spooky1

Who got picked up in a raid?


----------



## Goblin

Who's afraid?


----------



## autumnghost

Afraid of what?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's afraid of a Virginia Wolf?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does Virginia know about the wolf?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody know what I should have for lunch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a nice egg salad sandwich?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it national tempura day?


----------



## debbie5

What if he fried the eggg salad sandwich?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many g's are there in an egg?


----------



## morbidmike

how many G's are in a bar


----------



## Evil Andrew

How many girls are in a bar ? Wouldn't that depend on the bar ?


----------



## debbie5

How many O's are supposed to be in "Woolf"?


----------



## scareme

Is there going to be a spelling test today?


----------



## debbie5

I think that whoever spelt it dealt it??


----------



## scareme

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## debbie5

It was bedtime 4 hours ago....could you tell that to my pineal gland, please??


----------



## Goblin

Would it listen to us?


----------



## scareme

How many days can we go without sleep?


----------



## debbie5

How many days can I go without chocolate covered cherries?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Debbie creating a new food pyramid the has a base of chocolate covered cherries?


----------



## debbie5

Doesn't everyone know the base is GREASE?


----------



## scareme

Isn't Grease the word?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you ever tried to catch a greased pig?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you think that is a rather personal question ? : )


----------



## Goblin

You asked Dan Rather a personal question?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Soup ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that what's on the menu?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have crab bisque instead?


----------



## Goblin

What are crab biscuits?


----------



## debbie5

Do I smell like crab biscuits?


----------



## Spooky1

You have crabs where?


----------



## debbie5

Can I subsitute Greek yoghurt for sour cream in my beef stroganoff??


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time are you serving dinner?


----------



## morbidmike

where's the beef????


----------



## Evil Andrew

If Turkey invaded Cyprus from the rear, would Greece help ?


----------



## debbie5

LMAO @ EA... 

(Yes, you can substitute the yoghurt for sour cream..it was delicious!).


----------



## Goblin

How can they substitute it if you ate it?


----------



## debbie5

Maybe I regurgitated it like a mother pelican??


----------



## Spooky1

Is that really appropriate talk just after I've had my breakfast?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I get a rain check?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you need an umbrella with that?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it too cold to rain?


----------



## debbie5

Does the rain in Spain fall mainly on the plain>?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you taking elocution lessons?


----------



## debbie5

I stuck my finger in the socket and was elocutioned once...

(oh sorry..I need to make it a question)...I think?


----------



## Spooky1

You don't happen to have bolts in in your neck, do you?


----------



## debbie5

^who needs a jump start??


----------



## morbidmike

can we call you ole sparky?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hearts and kidneys are tinker toys! I am talking about the central nervous system!

Can anyone reading this thread really believe it is possible to reanimate Debbie !??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like Young Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like a roll in the hay?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be dirty and covered with hay?


----------



## debbie5

Wasn't your hump over there?


----------



## Goblin

What hump?


----------



## debbie5

Where wolf?


----------



## Spooky1

Why are you talking that way?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought you wnted to talk that way?


----------



## debbie5

It goes without saying?


----------



## scareme

Then why did you say it?


----------



## Spooky1

Well, they were wrong then, weren't they?


----------



## debbie5

Are you Doctor Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Yunk Frankenshtein vallowing een ees grandfadda's vootshtaps?


----------



## debbie5

Whaaaaat???


----------



## Evil Andrew

Frau Blücher ?


----------



## debbie5

NNeeiiggghhhh!!


----------



## Goblin

Isn't Blücher german for glue?


----------



## debbie5

Would Colonel Klink know that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I claim to "know nothink"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can you do that under the Geneva Convention ?


----------



## debbie5

is Roxy in the Geico commercial where the Roxy look-a-like chick acccuses the lizard for dumping her, calling him "Stanley" ? (It looks JUST like her!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

(no, she doesn't - she's, like, a BLOND!)

What channel are you watching?


----------



## debbie5

I'm not watching a channel....I'm practicing this, my new hobby:


----------



## Goblin

Is that a question?


----------



## scareme

Where does debbie find all these crazy clips.


----------



## Goblin

Did you say Debbie was crazy in her crib?


----------



## scareme

Is debbie flipping her lid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to buy a squid?


----------



## Spooky1

You want to pardon billy the Kid?


----------



## debbie5

Would you like to discuss my id?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can anyone spare a quid?


----------



## debbie5

Is life still fun when you're at its mid?


----------



## Spooky1

Who keeps putting down the toilet lid?


----------



## debbie5

At the toilet seat auction, what was your winning bid?


----------



## debbie5

I wonder who was crazier: Nancy or Sid?


----------



## scareme

What kind of question is that?


----------



## debbie5

You mean my first question, or the last one I did?


----------



## debbie5

My status is "invisible"...now I'm quite well-hid.


----------



## scareme

Why, are you afraid of us?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you the Big bad Wolf?


----------



## scareme

??????
Are you missing a word Spooky?


----------



## debbie5

Methinks the cheese off of his cracker has slid.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Say that with a Yoda voice, can you ?


----------



## debbie5

One question re: Yoda: was he a Hasid?


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps my rhymes are coming undone...or undid?


----------



## scareme

Are you sure it's not your mind that's come undone?


----------



## debbie5

Does my rhyming indicate I've flipped my lid?


----------



## scareme

Is your lid on too tight?


----------



## Goblin

Does she flip her lid with a spatula?


----------



## Spooky1

Is her lid a pancake?


----------



## debbie5

Who watched this as a kid?


----------



## Spooky1

I think I did watch that, did you watch Danger Island?


----------



## debbie5

Was that on Saturday mornings? Why don't I remember that?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that about the time you flipped your lid?


----------



## scareme

Did you schedule that lid flipping?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a Tupperware lid?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you having a Tupperware party?


----------



## debbie5

^'Ware is the party?


----------



## scareme

Don't you have enough already?


----------



## Goblin

Can anyone ever have enough?


----------



## Spooklights

Enough of what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to the pen that was on my desk a few minutes ago?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you being trouble by gremlins?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I call my co-workers that?


----------



## debbie5

^did you feed them after midnight?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you get them wet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone have a towel?


----------



## Goblin

Will a beach towel do?


----------



## debbie5

Will a hand towel filled with fresh hand be okay?


----------



## Goblin

Can it hold a dish towel?


----------



## autumnghost

Does Oprah Winfrey have to be on the cover of EVERY issue of her magazine?


----------



## debbie5

autumnghost said:


> Does Oprah Winfrey have to be on the cover of EVERY issue of her magazine?


I've been watching her behind the scenes shows, and she ain't too nice, is she??


----------



## Spooky1

Should i care?


----------



## Goblin

Should you have hair?


----------



## debbie5

Should you put on fresh underwear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will sunglasses cut the glare?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you post with flair!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Whats with all the rhyming, is that even fair?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we going somewhere?


----------



## Haunted Spider

How are you going to pay for the fare?


----------



## Spooky1

Is you foot caught in a snare?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Your foot or the hare?


----------



## Dark Star

Are you watching for bears?


----------



## debbie5

Both the Pope and the bear were in the woods, unaware...(pointing)..I think it happened, over there....


----------



## Haunted Spider

Was that a question?


----------



## Goblin

Can you ever tell with Debbie?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Do you think Debbie really likes snacks or is that just her avatar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone really know what time it is?


----------



## Haunted Spider

I do, but what time zone?


----------



## Goblin

What about the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Haunted Spider

As in the ride at Disney land?


----------



## Goblin

Who wants a ride to Disneyland?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Does that question make you sound creepy to little kids?


----------



## debbie5

I thought it's only creepy if you offer candy??


----------



## Haunted Spider

What do you think Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Goblin the Candy Man?


----------



## debbie5

I thought Sammy Davis Jr. was dead??


----------



## Goblin

Isn't he dead as a doornell?


----------



## autumnghost

Isn't the rat pack immortal?


----------



## debbie5

If I can still hear Frank's voice on an album, does that mean he still lives?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Frankie hanging out with Elvis now?


----------



## Haunted Spider

What? Elvis is dead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Haunted Spider

What memo?


----------



## Spooky1

Did the memo get filed in the trash can?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that the circular file?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be a circular saw?


----------



## debbie5

Did the blind man say "I see...", as he put down his hammer & saw?


----------



## Haunted Spider

What blind man?


----------



## Spooky1

Is he the one with the dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you feed the dog?


----------



## scareme

What is that smell? What did you feed the dog?


----------



## debbie5

is there any scuttlebutt on me that I should know about?


----------



## Goblin

Should you look in the mirror?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Would I see the woman in the picture you posted?


----------



## Dark Star

Who is posting pictures?


----------



## Haunted Spider

You didn't see Goblins picture?


----------



## Monk

When did Goblin post a picture?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, when did I post this picture?


----------



## Haunted Spider

The woman in the mirror on the caption the pix thread, you don't remember?

Linky


----------



## Monk

Should I remember too?


----------



## debbie5

spidey likes dead chicks in nightgowns??


----------



## Spooky1

Good to see you Monk, where have you been?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Doesn't any haunter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you misplace your post?


----------



## Spooky1

Did it run off?


----------



## debbie5

Does your ovary hurt, or just mine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many do you have?


----------



## Monk

How many does who have?


----------



## scareme

Do you need the one I'm not using, debbie?


----------



## debbie5

LOL..

How many ovaries does monk have?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think guys have ovaries?


----------



## scareme

Would I be catty if I said some men act like it?


----------



## debbie5

Would you just be seen as a keen observer of men? (Please LOOK, but DON'T TOUCH.)


----------



## scareme

Does it show that I love observing men, lots of men?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have a cookbook entitled "To serve Man?"


----------



## scareme

Have you been watching The Outer Limits again?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that from The Twilight Zone?


----------



## debbie5

Who is Top Nerd here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I raise my hand?


----------



## Spooky1

Should we all raise our hands?


----------



## Haunted Spider

What hand?


----------



## debbie5

who needs a hand?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Does the hand belong to a zombie?


----------



## debbie5

I suppose if the zombie really wants it, it WILL be the zombies hand....?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

But what if the zombie is a vegetarian?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Are brains on a vegetarian diet?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't vegetarian zombies eat Grains?


----------



## scareme

Did you hear my groan when I read that joke?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is anyone listening?


----------



## Goblin

Did you say something Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your hearing aid not working?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did you put the batteries?


----------



## Spooky1

Batteries for what?


----------



## Haunted Spider

What kind of batteries?


----------



## Spooky1

Will they work in my robot servant?


----------



## debbie5

isn't it just SHAMEFUL that Spooky1 said "batteries for what"?? can you see that glint in his eye!!??


----------



## Goblin

Spooky has a shameful glint in his eye?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure that wasn't just some dust in my eye?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need an eye wash?


----------



## Goblin

Is that something like a car wash?


----------



## debbie5

what exactly do you serve in an eye cup?


----------



## Spooky1

Would eyes be the answer.


----------



## Goblin

Can you raise you hand and say eye?


----------



## debbie5

wood eyes!???


----------



## Haunted Spider

Would I?


----------



## debbie5

ter mite be a problem with a wood eye, methinks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you all totally mad?


----------



## Spooky1

Can one just be partly mad?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Mad as a hatter?


----------



## debbie5

don't get mad get glad?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you glad your mad?


----------



## debbie5

I'm not mad..but are you Sir Gallahad??


----------



## autumnghost

Is Sir Gallahad glad that you're mad or is he mad that you're glad?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't he just dead?


----------



## debbie5

Did he join the jiihad?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Was that around back then?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you read any good books lately?


----------



## debbie5

who wants to send me an iPad?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't they mean ink pad?


----------



## debbie5

^perhaps a lily pad? (ribbit!)


----------



## Spooky1

^ do you live in a swamp?


----------



## Goblin

Does she get hopping mad?


----------



## scareme

What did you do to **** her off?


----------



## Goblin

**** who off?


----------



## scareme

Who's mad at you now?


----------



## Goblin

Who said they were?


----------



## scareme

Are you going to pretend you don't know?


----------



## Haunted Spider

If Goblin doesn't know, how should I?


----------



## debbie5

why does scareme know and no one else knows? ya know? no?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want me to tell you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a secret?


----------



## Haunted Spider

WHAT secret?


----------



## scareme

Didn't they tell you?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you feeling left out?


----------



## scareme

Who needs a hug?


----------



## Haunted Spider

What kind of a hug?


----------



## debbie5

is there more than one kind of hug?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you hug a bug in a rug?


----------



## morbidmike

can I hate bugs???


----------



## Haunted Spider

Like bed bugs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the bed bug you?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they bite you?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you say Bite me?


----------



## Goblin

Would I say something like that?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Didn't you just say something like that?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you forget what you said?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who wants to know?


----------



## autumnghost

Whose turn is it to take notes?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Can I take notes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a pen and a pad to write on?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Didn't you hear I prefer a pencil?


----------



## debbie5

Who's coming over to my pad? (stirring pitcher of mojitos)


----------



## Spooky1

Is that an i-Pad?


----------



## debbie5

I think it's pad thai?


----------



## scareme

Are you serving anything else?


----------



## debbie5

padded cell?


----------



## scareme

What how do you serve that?


----------



## debbie5

Who are you to question me!!??


----------



## scareme

How else will I know what kind of wine to bring?


----------



## debbie5

wheres a sommillier when you need one? or spell check, for that matter?


----------



## scareme

What is the picture on your avatar? It's to small to see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to borrow my reading glasses?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have a glass of wine instead?


----------



## scareme

How will your wine help me see better?


----------



## Goblin

You need wine to see butter?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Isn't butter for killing someone and having the evidence melt away?


----------



## Spooky1

Has it worked for you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you doing any work today?


----------



## Spooky1

What does it look like?


----------



## Goblin

Does it still look like it did 5 years ago?


----------



## Haunted Spider

haven't you seen the story about smothering in butter to look like an accident?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like your corpses smothered in butter?


----------



## Goblin

How do you smother a corpse with butter?


----------



## debbie5

Aren't corpses better barbequed??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you going to serve baked beans with those corpses?


----------



## debbie5

is it possible to be addicted to wearing a sweater or fleecy thingies? (Im so COLD with just a long sleeved shirt on!)


----------



## Goblin

What's a fleecy thingie?


----------



## Spooky1

You tried to fleece the Addams Thing?


----------



## badger

Didn't that annoy him, er it?


----------



## debbie5

Contraction of "He or she/it"= "h'orsh'it"?


----------



## Haunted Spider

What is pictured in your avatar now?


----------



## debbie5

Two maids...it's cleaning day here in the debbie5 house...would you like to be an honorary maid servant for the day and come over and help me?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Will you send a cabbie from NY to get me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you have to tip the driver?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't you rather fly?


----------



## Haunted Spider

And go through the TSA shindig?


----------



## Goblin

TSA is having a shindig? Where? When?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you hear that the TSA is getting "Probing" training from aliens?


----------



## Goblin

Is it anything like the episode I seen on South Park?


----------



## debbie5

Can I be probed first, please!!?? (Who **doesn't*** like a good probing??)


----------



## Haunted Spider

Can I hide my eyes from the training?


----------



## debbie5

will they probe your eyes, too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do the ayes have it?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't the ayes come out in March?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't Julius Ceasar get the point about the Ides of March?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't Roxy play some rousing Sousa march a few months ago??


----------



## Night Watchman

What is a Sousa march?


----------



## Spooky1

Was it maybe a Doctor Sousa march?


----------



## scareme

Who wants to make an old man like Dr. Sousa march? What is wrong with you people?


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> What is wrong with you people?


How much time have you got?


----------



## scareme

How much money do you have? (As in paying a psychiatrist)


----------



## Goblin

Won't a screwdriver tighten that screw you've got loose?


----------



## scareme

Is that your professional opinion?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Why can't I have an opinion?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a sale on opinions?


----------



## scareme

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will two cents be enough?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you always trying to put your 2 cents in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather I put in a nickel's worth?


----------



## Haunted Spider

How about 10 cents?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you give me two dimes for a nickel?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Are they mercury dimes or a buffalo nickel?


----------



## autumnghost

Will a wooden nickel work?


----------



## GothicCandle

Does it have to be American currency?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a Canadian nickel?


----------



## debbie5

Is Canadian money worth anything?


----------



## GothicCandle

would you take a euro?


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Is Canadian money worth anything?


Our Canadian Haunters on here are going to spank you, but you'll probably like it.

Does anyone have change for a 20?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have to hand it to you if we do?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I get a receipt?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have chains for 20 dollars?


----------



## Haunted Spider

How can I hand you 20 dollars if you live in Canada and I don't have a passport?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When did the Commonwealth of Virginia become part of Canada?


----------



## debbie5

^who is going thru the change? spiderclimber??


----------



## Spooky1

Change? Is there a full moon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you hear the howling of wolves?


----------



## debbie5

^did anyone see the perfect spooky Halloween-ish moon tonight, complete with sweeping, dark clouds streaming in front of the moon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't it look the same last night as well?


----------



## debbie5

you think the moon looks like a well?


----------



## Goblin

You think the moon rings a bell?


----------



## debbie5

June is going to Hell?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you talking about Mrs. Cleaver?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Why can't we get a moon like that on Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you buy one at Target?


----------



## debbie5

You can buy EVERYthing at Target!


----------



## debbie5

Oh sorry- "Can you buy everything at target?"


----------



## Goblin

Who wants to buy a target?


----------



## debbie5

Is that a bullseye on your back?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I take a shot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the ammunition?


----------



## Spooky1

What caliber ammo do you need?


----------



## scareme

Can't we all just live in peace?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't Patsy Cline fall to pieces, each time someone speaks your name?


----------



## Goblin

Patsy Cline went to pieces whenever someone said Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Who is Patsy and why are you obsessed with her?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could she be a figment of his imagination?


----------



## Spooky1

Does your imaginary friend often come to life?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Like Harvey? The invisible man? the easter bunny? eek....


----------



## Spooky1

Eek? Did you see a mouse?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you smell a rat?


----------



## debbie5

Or, if dyslexic: llems a tar?


----------



## Goblin

Why are ya'll going around smelling rats?


----------



## scareme

Spiderclimber doesn't like Wizard of OZ and has never heard of Patsy Cline, what planet is he from?


----------



## Monk

is that a multiple choice question?


----------



## Goblin

Is he from Mars or Venus?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Are you allowed to ask multiple questions? Is that fair? What is the limit? 


ahem.. I don't like the wizard of oz because I did the special effects for it my junior year in high school for a school play. Built a campfire for stage, designed the house to rotate around for the tornado scene, and helped paint most of the set pieces. I was a student director/special effects coordinator. The director, cut my out of the play the week before it started and gave all the credit to herself and the other adult director. I wasn't even listed in the program. So needless to say, I now despise the wizard of oz due to a bad experience. I HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE.... ok I feel better now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a hug?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Does one need permission to randomly hug? xD


----------



## debbie5

is that sexual harassment?


----------



## Haunted Spider

are we back to what kind of hug again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that on your shoe?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ack, its a....uh..... can you get it off?


----------



## Spooky1

Will it bite?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should you give it a cookie?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the way the cookie crumbles?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Why waste a perfectly good cookie?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't you hear that woman say "I break with thee, I break with thee, I break with thee" and see her throw dog poop on his shoes??!!??


----------



## Goblin

Where we supposed to?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't throwing dog poo unhygienic?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you remember to wash your hands?


----------



## Haunted Spider

CAN YOU PLEASE get it off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have a shoe scraper?


----------



## debbie5

or..perhaps...a boot jack?


----------



## Spooky1

Is a boot jacking, like a car jacking?


----------



## Goblin

Is someone stealing boots?


----------



## Monk

who would steal boots?


----------



## Goblin

A barefoot thief?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Can they steal my boots please?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What kind of boots are they?


----------



## Spooky1

If we were in England, could the boots could be in the boot?


----------



## Haunted Spider

What time zone is that?


----------



## debbie5

Ever pet a Chinese Crested?


----------



## Goblin

Is there a special way to pet one?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want to be bitten?


----------



## Goblin

It bites?


----------



## debbie5

aren't they usually happy lil critters???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you find your car keys?


----------



## Goblin

Did the happy little critter eat them?


----------



## debbie5

(No car keys yet...keys are attached to wallet which has $$ and ID, so it's a problem. They could even be outside, knowing me...)

If I KNOW i'm insane, doesn't that actually make me sane?


----------



## Goblin

What does your psychiatrist say about it?


----------



## debbie5

how many points do you get for spelling that correctly?


----------



## Haunted Spider

How about three skull points?:lipsrsealeton::rolleyeton::eeketon:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can those points be redeemed for a prize?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Possibly, what did you have in mind?


----------



## autumnghost

Can they be redeemed for cash?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Does lybian currency count?


----------



## Spooky1

Do Halloween prop stores take the Lybian dinar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you take me out to dinar?


----------



## debbie5

is Lybia next to ******..or was that Lilliput??


----------



## Spooky1

Did you fail geography class?


----------



## debbie5

did I ever have class?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you think you're classy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sometimes gassy?


----------



## debbie5

Do you think the gas will passy?


----------



## debbie5

(stop looking at my chassis)


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to be sassy?


----------



## Goblin

Is she a sassy lassie?


----------



## litel black cat

who's eyes are ghastly?


----------



## debbie5

Who lives in New York (not Massy)?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't who on first?


----------



## debbie5

What's on second?


----------



## Evil Queen

What's on the bottom of your shoe?


----------



## litel black cat

is it a toad?


----------



## Goblin

Was what towed?


----------



## Monk

was it a big toad?


----------



## Haunted Spider

So is it towed or toad?


----------



## debbie5

Who crowed & told you about the cold old towed toad on the road? F.O. A. D.! (LOL)


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time is it?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Time to take Debbie's meds away?


----------



## Spooky1

Can she lick a toad instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does she need the toad's consent first?


----------



## Goblin

Does she give a toad a licking and keep on ticking?


----------



## debbie5

Who wants to see my toad stool?


----------



## Haunted Spider

The toad from Mario?


----------



## Evil Queen

If you sit on a toad stool will you get warts?


----------



## autumnghost

Can you stand on a toad stool to reach the top shelf?


----------



## Spooky1

What's on the top shelf?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that dust I see up there?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Do you have a white glove to find out?


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't you just whitewash your hand?


----------



## debbie5

Isn't that toad stool up there on the top shelf...?? Ewww.


----------



## Goblin

Is the toad sitting on the stool too?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are toads good to eat?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Do you want to eat one?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Can I have french fries instead?


----------



## Spooky1

You want to eat French Flies?


----------



## Goblin

The extra crunchy ones?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Does spooky need glasses?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't you notice I'm already wearing glasses?


----------



## Spooklights

Are those sunglasses?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who took the sunblock?


----------



## debbie5

we have a thief among us?


----------



## Goblin

We have a thief with a fungus?


----------



## Haunted Spider

you didn't really need the sunblock yet did you?


----------



## debbie5

didn't you see the sunburn on my hubby from being outside too much?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who let your husband out of the cave?


----------



## PirateLady

Do you guys live in Bedrock?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your car rated in foot power, instead of horse power?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Are you going to name your kid Fred or wilma?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have a pet dinosaur?


----------



## Goblin

Who's petting dinosaurs?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Do they even exist anymore?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we exist or are we a figment of someones imagination?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't we part of someone's nightmare?


----------



## PirateLady

Aren't we the cause of someone's nightmares?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is a night mare the same as a dark horse?


----------



## Haunted Spider

that depends, is a dark horse the same as a black beauty?


----------



## Spooky1

Is black the absence of light, or the combination of all colors?


----------



## Goblin

Are you in the dark about this?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Does darkness exist or is it just the absence of light? They make light meters but do they make a darkness meter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we waxing philosophical again?


----------



## Haunted Spider

how can you tell?


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Are we waxing philosophical again?


How do you wax a philosophical?


----------



## TheShadows

Light a candle and melt the wax?


----------



## Goblin

Then what?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Eat icecream and watch the show?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's on TV?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we watch HGTV again?


----------



## Goblin

Is that short for How Goblin took Virginia?


----------



## scareme

Where did he take it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did he cross state lines with Virginia?


----------



## Spooky1

Was that Virginia or Viagra?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that question even make sense?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that against the law?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't we above the law?


----------



## scareme

How high do you have to be to be above the law?


----------



## Goblin

Would eight feet or more be correct?


----------



## scareme

Is somebody out there?


----------



## Goblin

You talking to me or a prowler?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that you the dogs are barking at?


----------



## Haunted Spider

I don't hear barking, did it stop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have cloth ears?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that possible?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Is what possible?


----------



## autumnghost

Does a zipper mouth go with cloth ears?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't a button work better?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Who cares about buttons, aren't we talking about zippers now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know the words to "Zippity Doo Dah"?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you having "A Wonderful Day"?


----------



## morbidmike

is there plenty of sunshine heading my way?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Mr Bluebird on your shoulder?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Isn't it 3 blue dogs?


----------



## Goblin

Why are the 3 dogs blue?


----------



## Haunted Spider

did Roxy feed them food coloring or spray paint them?


----------



## Spooky1

Could they be sad dogs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can anyone be sad around me?:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they a bunch of happy goomers?


----------



## debbie5

WTH is a "goomer"?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that what Granny called strangers on the Beverly Hillbillies?


----------



## debbie5

Aren't you in VA and therefore more in contact with the whole hillbilly thing than I would be here in NY??


----------



## Haunted Spider

Is hillbilly even a fair term?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who said life is fair?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying life is fowl?


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying life is for the birds?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Can I have a bird?


----------



## RoxyBlue

:finger: Will this do?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't that rude?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it rude to give people what they ask for?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Are you asking me?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Do you need me to ask you?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ask me what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to Spiderclimber's bird?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Did you step on it.... you stepped on it didn't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that why my shoe is squawking?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

If most people's shoes "squeak" then why does yours "squawk"?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they complaining about the squeaking?


----------



## debbie5

Is that a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## PirateLady

Is that a hole in your pants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there fire in your eyes?


----------



## debbie5

Are you in the belly of the beast?


----------



## Spooky1

What's eating you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was it Gilbert Grape?


----------



## PirateLady

Or was it Grape Ape?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure it wasn't Magilla Gorilla?


----------



## morbidmike

whats love got to do got to do with it???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you in love?


----------



## debbie5

what's love but a second hand emotion?


----------



## Spooky1

Does love hurt?


----------



## debbie5

do you really wanna hurt me? do you really wanna make me cry?


----------



## Goblin

If I hurt you wouldn't it make you cry?


----------



## PirateLady

Are you crying a river?


----------



## debbie5

do you see my river of tears?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the river stocked with trout?


----------



## Spooky1

Is something fishy going on here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you hooked on this game?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Are you hooked on phonics?


----------



## debbie5

^do baby deer use fawnics?


----------



## Goblin

For what?


----------



## PirateLady

When does it stop being partly cloudy and start being partly sunny?


----------



## autumnghost

Who asked for a replay of winter already?


----------



## debbie5

is Jack Frost frigid?


----------



## Haunted Spider

I just scraped ice off my car, Can winter be over now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I send you some spring?


----------



## PirateLady

Can spring finally get here and stay>


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Can I puleeze win the lotto?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What will you do with the money?


----------



## debbie5

Doesn't money change everything?


----------



## Spooky1

Is money really the root of all evil?


----------



## Goblin

But doesn't it make poor people happy?


----------



## debbie5

who stole my dilithium crystals?


----------



## Goblin

Was it the Klingons again?


----------



## PirateLady

Or was it the Tribbles??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you having trouble with tribbles?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they no tribble at all?


----------



## debbie5

Doesn't eating Taco Bell food sometimes make Klingons??

(Hi. I'm 12.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you see some flying around Uranus?

(I can't believe I said that:googly


----------



## Spooky1

Did you knock of the Klingons?


----------



## debbie5

Who is serving up the gagh tonight?? Yuummm....


----------



## Goblin

Serving up the what?


----------



## debbie5

don't you know about the delicious blood worms called gagh??


----------



## Goblin

Where on earth do you find blonde worms?


----------



## debbie5

don't most blondes have them?? and rabies as well?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a thing about blondes?


----------



## debbie5

Can't I become a blonde anytime I wish to?


----------



## PirateLady

But do you really want to?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like a nice shade of blue or green instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a purple streak?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't everyone have a blood red fauxhawk at 19? Or was that just me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you totally demented?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I get a picture of a 19 yr old Roxy with a red mohawk?


----------



## debbie5

I could photoshop out my face & put Roxy's in, perhaps??


----------



## Goblin

Why not put both heads on one body?


----------



## PirateLady

Why would you want to?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't two heads better than one? (it was on back order, Roxy )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Aren't two heads better than one.


What happened to your question mark?:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Spooky1 said:


> Is money really the root of all evil?


Isn't it really the 'love' of money that is the root of all evil?


----------



## Goblin

If you plant the root of all evil will you grow a crop of evil?


----------



## debbie5

Don't you know of places in the world where evil is growing like a weed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to borrow a cup of Evil Herbicide?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you store it near your evil petting zoo?


----------



## debbie5

Speaking of herbs: who has Reefer Madness?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't he one of your neighbors?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I saw Reefer Madness...I didn't like it...did you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't it a really cheesy scare tactics movie?


----------



## Spooky1

What's reefer mad about?


----------



## debbie5

Kiefer??


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that on your floor?


----------



## Goblin

There's a bat at the door?


----------



## debbie5

did you say my momma's a wh*re?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you getting racy for?


----------



## debbie5

^did you see Dennis Moore, who is extraor...

(dinary)?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^I don't know is he part of some lore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like movies with gore?


----------



## Goblin

Al gore made movies?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't he get an Oscar or something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When will dinner be ready?


----------



## debbie5

^I wonder what is Marla Maples doing tonight??


----------



## Goblin

Does she make Marla Maples Maple syrup?


----------



## debbie5

^is she really Aunt Jemima?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have an Aunt Jemima?


----------



## Marrow

Do you have an uncle jemima?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are pancakes served in New Zealand?


----------



## aquariumreef

Are they filled with orange berries?


----------



## debbie5

Where does Cap'n Crunch FIND the crunch berries?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he still alive?


----------



## aquariumreef

Where are his children?


----------



## Goblin

Captain Crunch has children?


----------



## autumnghost

Has he been seeing that Smurf girl on the sly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What does Papa Smurf think of that?


----------



## Spooky1

Why are smurfs blue?


----------



## debbie5

cuz they hold their breath?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Is their breath blue?


----------



## morgan8586

How do they taste?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they taste like albatross?


----------



## debbie5

do they taste like Roxy's dogs?


----------



## Goblin

What do Roxy's dogs taste like?


----------



## debbie5

do they taste like a blue Slush Puppy?



See what I did there?


----------



## Goblin

Did you mispell taste?


----------



## debbie5

^isn't there an edit button?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slush puppies - LOL)

Are extra points taken off for misspelling "misspell"?


----------



## autumnghost

If you choke a Smurf what color does it turn?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't he turn white?


----------



## debbie5

^aren't all white people sensitive about the topic of color?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who used up all the bleach?


----------



## debbie5

Wasn't Wynonna Judd seen painting a gallon of bleach on her teeth?

(she looks like a guy in drag, poor thing...)


----------



## Goblin

Didn't she just use white paint instead?


----------



## Spooklights

Wasn't that whitewash?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will someone do the laundry for me?


----------



## debbie5

^do you need bluing for extra whiteness?


----------



## Goblin

Can you do my laundry when you're done?


----------



## debbie5

^if I'm done doing laundry, but then do MORE, than I'm not really done now am I?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is doing eternal housework one of the seven levels of Hell?


----------



## debbie5

^which level is it? (Cuz I'M THERE).


----------



## Goblin

You are? Did the munchkins ask if you were a good witch or a bad witch?


----------



## debbie5

(I'm a SANDwich).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did your question go?


----------



## Spooky1

Did she lose it at the beach?


----------



## debbie5

can I plead insandity?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you be crazy to try?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't it better to try and fail than to never have tried at all?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it depend on what you're doing?


----------



## debbie5

Who let the Zurgh out? (woof...woof..woofwoof).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did his zombie horde release him?


----------



## Spooky1

Does his zombie hoard understand anything he says?


----------



## debbie5

He hoards zombies???!!??


----------



## Goblin

What's he gonna do with them?


----------



## Marrow

Does he need rabies shots?


----------



## Marrow

Am I crazy beause I thought I read something about rabies shots?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you been bitten by a bat recently?


----------



## Zurgh

Why not bite the bat before it bites you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if it's a baseball bat?


----------



## Spooky1

Are people getting batty here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the batter up?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't he strike out?


----------



## Marrow

What do YOU know about THAT?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you fond of capital letters?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

are the letters writen in pen or pencil?


----------



## Spooky1

aren't they written in pixels?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that like writing in Klingon?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Is that Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## Zurgh

Were there tribbles on the Death Star?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

do tribbles not like you?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you answer your own question?


----------



## debbie5

What is the Trouble With Tribbles??


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it that they hate Klingons?


----------



## Zurgh

What brand of T.P. best removes Klingons?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it Brand X?


----------



## Marrow

Didn't Brand X go out of business in nineteen eighty something?


----------



## Spooky1

Why did Brand X go out of business?


----------



## debbie5

cuz it drank too much Brand E?


----------



## Spooklights

Where can I get brand E?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you tried your local pub?


----------



## Rahnefan

Exactly what do you mean by "local?"


----------



## Spooky1

Have you ever used a dictionary?


----------



## Rahnefan

You know words sometimes have multiple meanings, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What do you mean by that?


----------



## Marrow

Are you asking for trouble?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't trouble find me without me having to ask for it?


----------



## Rahnefan

Why am I always taken the wrong way?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you forget to ask for directions?


----------



## Rahnefan

Did I mention this game is teh awesomez???


----------



## Dark Angel 27

is there anyone in this world that can translate what he just said?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need a Universal Translator?


----------



## Rahnefan

Do you have one for sale?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you rather have a fish in your ear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a poke in the eye?


----------



## Rahnefan

Your right or your left?


----------



## Zurgh

Who left what right where?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need some direction?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you have a gps?


----------



## morbidmike

gastric propulsion system?


----------



## debbie5

Who farted in my general direction!!??


----------



## Rahnefan

Does it smell like dead things?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't most food dead things?


----------



## Rahnefan

Safe to say you aren't a zombie?


----------



## Devil

Does he look like a zombie?


----------



## Rahnefan

How would I know?


----------



## Devil

Does he want brains for dinner?


----------



## Zurgh

While my undead army may not care, I'd like to know, how they will be prepared?


----------



## Rahnefan

Do you really want to know how sausage is made?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't Mike Rowe do a show on that once?


----------



## debbie5

Who else would like to jump Mike Rowe?


----------



## Rahnefan

You mean his car battery went dead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need to borrow some jumper cables?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you run out of gas again?


----------



## Zurgh

Do you smell a gas leak?


----------



## Devil

Is the engine flooded?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's a good mechanic when you need one?


----------



## debbie5

is it where the rubber meets the road?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a toll road?


----------



## Devil

do you have money to pay for the toll?


----------



## debbie5

Can I pay with a stale Tollhouse Cookie?


----------



## Devil

Are they fresh cookies?


----------



## Rahnefan

Are you being fresh?


----------



## Zurgh

Is your breath fresh enough?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need a breath mint?


----------



## scareme

Are you talking to me?


----------



## debbie5

Are you in mint condition?


----------



## scareme

You weren't looking at my X-rays, were you?


----------



## Zurgh

Can I see your Gamma-rays?


----------



## scareme

Are you over 21?


----------



## Zurgh

What if I only wished I was not, would it still be OK?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why would anyone want to be young again?


----------



## Rahnefan

Could you say that again for emphasis?


----------



## scareme

Have you had your hearing checked? I SAID "HAVE YOU HAD YOUR HEARING CHECKED?"


----------



## Devil

What did you say?


----------



## Rahnefan

Can you read my lips?


----------



## scareme

Can you read between the lines?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you translate ancient Greek?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it Greek to you?


----------



## Zurgh

Could I get some Greek olives over here?


----------



## Goblin

Did you ask for greek olvies in beer?


----------



## Guest

do you like olives


----------



## Rahnefan

Do you like scary movies?


----------



## Goblin

Do you like scary movies with olives?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't you rather some popcorn with that?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it scary popcorn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who spilled the melted butter?


----------



## scareme

Are you expecting me to clean that up?


----------



## stagehand1975

where is the dog?


----------



## Zurgh

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they wearing their ID tags?


----------



## Zurgh

Is there a nefarious looking dogcatcher lurking about?


----------



## scareme

Did I hear lurking? Do you know what my favorite activity is? Am I drooling?


----------



## Goblin

Which question should we answer first?


----------



## debbie5

^who drooled on the floor AGAIN and didn't mop up!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the janitor when you need him?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we blame it on the dog?


----------



## scareme

Did I do that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you taking credit for drooling?


----------



## Rahnefan

Can I drool to improve my credit?


----------



## scareme

Are you a credit to your name?


----------



## Spooky1

You have a credit card in who's name?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you buy me something?


----------



## Rahnefan

What do you want?


----------



## scareme

How much have you got to spend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a limit?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever seen a check bounce?


----------



## Goblin

Your check bounced?


----------



## scareme

Have you seen a board walk?


----------



## Goblin

Have you ever seen a dream walking?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever seen a horse fly?


----------



## Goblin

Have you ever seen a firefly?


----------



## Rahnefan

Have you ever smelled mothballs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that an old joke?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever seen a hot dog?


----------



## Goblin

Is Ferlin Husky?


----------



## Zurgh

Why should you be so interested?


----------



## Goblin

Who said I was?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Was it that crazy dude down the street?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't I the crazy guy down the street?


----------



## Goblin

What crazy guy with big feet?


----------



## Zurgh

Who has big feet?


----------



## debbie5

Big feet..big shoes??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone just break a shoelace?


----------



## debbie5

Who gnawed on my aglet?


----------



## scareme

Why are you trying to hurt my head?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't Mother Nature beat her to it?


----------



## Zurgh

Who is mother nature beating?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it eggs?


----------



## PirateLady

Why is she making a cake?


----------



## debbie5

WHO HAS CAKE!!??

(cakecakecakecake!)


----------



## Death's Door

Does the cake have chocolate icing on it?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a Halloween cake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I have a doughnut instead?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you notice a donut waiting for us back home?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will it still be there when I get home?


----------



## Spooky1

Will you get home before me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you really think i wouldn't share?


----------



## debbie5

Did he eat it?


----------



## Goblin

Did he eat the whole thing?


----------



## scareme

Are there leftovers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could someone use a doggie bag?


----------



## Goblin

You got a doggie in a bag?


----------



## Spooky1

Would the doggie really get the leftovers?


----------



## debbie5

I thought we were gonna cook my poodle first!!? who cooked their doggy!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we all going to the dogs here?


----------



## Spooky1

Who tracked all this mud in here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you looked at your shoes lately?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If you walked a mile in another man's shoes, where would you end up ?


----------



## Spooky1

Can two people fit into the same shoes at the same time?


----------



## Zurgh

Why can't we be more concerned about who drank all the brain drain-o?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is there really any appreciable difference between those who have and those who have not ?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't you tell the difference?


----------



## scareme

Is one cuter than the other?


----------



## Rahnefan

Wouldn't that depend on what the havers have?


----------



## Moon Dog

How many havers could have have if havers could have?


----------



## Zurgh

Could we halve, or even quarter that having?


----------



## Goblin

Are you being a cutup again?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you please put the knife down and step away from the turkey?


----------



## scareme

Have you always thought of yourself as a turkey?


----------



## Goblin

Do you come dressed for dinner?


----------



## scareme

Are you inviting me for dinner?


----------



## Goblin

Can you cook it first?


----------



## scareme

Do you have a strong stomach?


----------



## debbie5

^do you have a strong odor about you??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who spilled coffee on the new rug?


----------



## debbie5

^it's not a new rug now, isn't it??


----------



## Spooky1

Why is Debbie making such a mess?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was she brought up in a barn?


----------



## debbie5

^ who said I drink coffee in barns?


----------



## Zurgh

Why would they say such things?


----------



## Goblin

She didn't deny it, did she?


----------



## debbie5

am I the only one who loves how coffee smells, but hate how it tastes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you believe I used to feel the same way?


----------



## PirateLady

No you are not alone Debbie.... so what's the big deal?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you believe I don't like how coffee smells, or tastes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some Earl Grey hot?


----------



## debbie5

^ I LOVE over-sweetened chai with cream...oh sorry..

right? (LOL)


----------



## Goblin

That is a question, right?


----------



## Dixie

If Spooky doesnt claim the Earl Grey, may I?


----------



## Goblin

Are you asking for a grey squirrel?


----------



## Dixie

Have you not ever tried Earl Grey Tea, Boggy?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you just answer your own question Googlie?


----------



## Dixie

Is it a sign of how tired I am that I don't even know what the question is about anymore?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it about Gray squirrels that make tea?


----------



## jaege

Is the grey premature or caused by the tea?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know the words to "Tea for Two"?


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't it go "me for you, and you for me"?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't they change it to Tea for Twelve?


----------



## Zurgh

Are you guys pestering the waitstaff with constant order changes, again?


----------



## PirateLady

Why can't you make up your minds and just order?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whose turn is it to pick up the tab?


----------



## Spooky1

Who ordered the super jumbo deluxe heart attack combo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you get cheese fries and gravy with that?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want those fries cooked in lard?


----------



## scareme

Is there any other way to cook them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you use motor oil?


----------



## Goblin

Your oil has a motor?


----------



## debbie5

are we discussing lubricants again?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this a slippery subject?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you not watch your step?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you see where you're going in you're watching your steps?


----------



## Zurgh

If you're watching, who's driving?


----------



## Goblin

Who's watching your driving?


----------



## Zurgh

You mean I'm driving the clue-bus? Shouldn't that terrify everyone?


----------



## Goblin

Is that better than driving without a clue?


----------



## scareme

Can I see your licence, registration, and proof of insurance?


----------



## Goblin

What's all that stuff?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to go to jail?


----------



## debbie5

^I think prison might be a more appropriate choice??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can horses fly?


----------



## debbie5

^do jeans have a fly??


----------



## Spooky1

Do horses wear jeans?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't jeans make their butts look big?


----------



## debbie5

horses SMOKE!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever smoked an oyster?


----------



## Spooky1

How would you get the shell in a pipe?


----------



## debbie5

Well..how do they get peace in a pipe??


----------



## Goblin

Who put a peach in a pipe?


----------



## debbie5

there's a potato in my tailpipe??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's playing practical jokes on Debbie5?


----------



## Goblin

How can jokes be practical?


----------



## debbie5

did you turn on your blow dryer yet (the one that's filled with baby powder)??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who put saran wrap on the toilet seat?


----------



## debbie5

^^who put ***Vaseline*** on the toilet seat??


----------



## Zurgh

Are these toilet tricks a bit juvenile... shouldn't we get a bit more elaborate with the bathroom/toilet pranks?


----------



## Spooky1

Would an exploding toilet seat be more elaborate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where can I buy a couple sticks of dynamite?


----------



## Goblin

Did you try ACME?


----------



## Spooky1

Meep, Meep, Beep, Beep?


----------



## Goblin

Are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## Devil

You don't get it?


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't everyone speak Roadrunner?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where can I find a translator?


----------



## Spooky1

Would a babel fish in your ear help?


----------



## Goblin

What kind of fish babbles?


----------



## debbie5

who is building a tower in Babel???


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Isn't that a bible story?


----------



## debbie5

I think it's a story about building stories?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure it wasn't a storage building?


----------



## Spooky1

What are you trying to store?


----------



## Goblin

Who was crying in the store?


----------



## jaege

Why would you cry at the shore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DId you step on a spiny lobster?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure it wasn't a Rock Lobster?


----------



## Zurgh

Who released those Mucus Monkeys from Shagnasty?


----------



## PirateLady

Where is Shagnasty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it just west of Hotsie-Totsie?


----------



## jaege

Did someone say that Roxy was hotsie totsie?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's spreading rumors about my Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What kind of spreader did they use ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that horse manure being flung around?


----------



## Goblin

Can't you smell it?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it in the air?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't there a certain air about it?


----------



## PirateLady

Is that poo on your shoe?


----------



## debbie5

^"I break with thee, I break with thee, I break with thee"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you divorcing PirateLady?


----------



## debbie5

are pirates the marrying kind??


----------



## Spooky1

Don't pirates just kidnap their wenches?


----------



## Devil

Do you keep your "wenches" in a toolbox?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you go to the Elmer Fudd school of grammar?


----------



## scareme

What's wrong with Elmer Fudd's grammar?


----------



## jaege

debbie5 said:


> ^"I break with thee, I break with thee, I break with thee"?


(That was funny, at least for those of us who remember Steve.)

Whats wrong with Elmer Fudd's head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it house a large brain?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is his hat just to small making it look bigger?


----------



## Spooky1

Does he have rabbits on the brain?


----------



## debbie5

is it wabbit season?


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't you ask Bugs and Daffy?


----------



## debbie5

is it duck season?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that flying overhead?


----------



## Spooky1

Was it a flying squirrel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is his friend a big moose?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would that make you Natasha ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want to be called Fearless Leader?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you bad enough?


----------



## debbie5

^And The Whole World Has To
Answer Right Now
Just To Tell You Once Again,
Who's Bad . . .???


----------



## Spooky1

Have you had too much cosmetic surgery?


----------



## debbie5

am I decomposing? (or maybe not...)


----------



## Spooky1

Are you falling to pieces?


----------



## debbie5

^do I look like Patsy Cline?


----------



## Goblin

^ Like she did when she was living or now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or like she's been walkin', after midnight ?


----------



## debbie5

along the highway?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that better than in the highway?


----------



## debbie5

are you on a highway to Hell?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the road to Hell really paved with good intentions?


----------



## Spooky1

Do good intentions really make good pavers?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Didn't Ernest Hemminway write "the road to hell paved in un-bought stuffed dogs-not my fault"??


----------



## Goblin

Did he write that while he was drunk?


----------



## debbie5

^should we ask him?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who wants to know?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Doesn't Goblin want to know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we send him a memo?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't he get the email?


----------



## Goblin

What email?


----------



## debbie5

^perhaps we should send messages via passenger pigeon??


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time is it?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Is it Howdy Doody time?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Did he write that while he was drunk?


Can we go back to the drinking part ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you buying?


----------



## debbie5

does the bartender really think you are under 21?


----------



## Goblin

Under 21 what?


----------



## debbie5

under Area 21?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that Area 51?


----------



## debbie5

in this economy, who can afford to visit Area 51!? isn't Area 21 just as good?


----------



## debbie5




----------



## Spooky1

Is that a brain hemorrhage?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a map of Australia?


----------



## Goblin

What's the area marked in red?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Wouldn't that be for neurologist to decide?


----------



## Spooky1

Who ordered the brain medium rare?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I get a side of fried liver with that?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would you like the fava beans on top or separate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I have a nice Chianti to go with the fava beans and liver?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you having a friend for dinner?


----------



## debbie5

roxyblue said:


> isn't that a map of australia?


lmao!!


----------



## Goblin

Is the friend they're having for dinner extra crispy or original recipe?


----------



## debbie5

^is it boneless and skinless?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone know where the carving knife is?


----------



## debbie5

has anyone seen the three blind mice?


----------



## Spooky1

Did the elephant step on them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that after a monkey climbed on his trunk?


----------



## debbie5

who is the jungle VIP?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you looking for Tarzan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't he jamming with Guitarzan?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they monkeying around again?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Isn't Guitarzan, the guitarman 
and he's got a girl named Jane
With no last name
Kinda homely and plain
But he loves her just the same?


----------



## Goblin

Is that a question?


----------



## debbie5

is anyone else confused?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you like Ray Stevens?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you feel like swinging from the trees by your knees now?


----------



## debbie5

can I borrow Spooky1's BVDs??


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Do they still make BVDs?


----------



## debbie5

Anyone miss Andy Warhol? A quote from him: "After I check myself out in the mirror, I slip into my BVDs. Nudity is a threat to my existence."


----------



## Spooky1

Is it disturbing that a brand of underwear is named after a cattle disease (BVD = Bovine Virus Diarrhea)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you forget to proofread that post?


----------



## debbie5

is he tired from driving to work in all that traffic?


----------



## Spooky1

Or am I just clueless? (but I did fix the typo )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to buy a clue for a quarter?


----------



## debbie5

is this "Jeopardy"?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What is - a flying monkey ?


----------



## debbie5

"That's not what yer muthha said last night, Trebek"...

??


----------



## Spooky1

Did you form your answer as a question Debbie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do we have some nice parting gifts for her ?


----------



## debbie5

can I have the white meat parts?


----------



## Goblin

White meat farts?


----------



## debbie5

who took the battery out of Gobby's hearing aid??!!??


----------



## Goblin

Don't I have 20/20 vision and hearing?


----------



## debbie5

What? dijoo say somethin'?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you speak sign language?:finger: :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Signs have a language?


----------



## PirateLady

don't they need to talk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What shall we talk about?


----------



## debbie5

are you at a loss for words?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you look under the sofa cushions?


----------



## debbie5

is it a sofa or a couch?


----------



## Goblin

Is WHAT a sofa or a couch?


----------



## PirateLady

Isn't it a loveseat?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't loveseats a little short for making love?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather bill and coo?


----------



## PirateLady

What are you lovebirds??


----------



## Spooky1

Would you expect me to answer that with anything other than a yes?


----------



## PirateLady

Would I really expect anything else??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should you lower your expectations?


----------



## debbie5

^can I say something naughty here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want to get banned for real?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^what ever happened to colored toilet paper??


----------



## Goblin

Who colored the toilet paper?


----------



## PirateLady

But does it match the bathroom?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's lighting matches in the bathroom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is hairspray flammable?


----------



## debbie5

will I go up in flames if I do not post a question??


----------



## Spooky1

Is flaming allowed on the forum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want to ask that question on the "Banned!" thread?


----------



## debbie5

who's a flamer?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you use to be a guest villianess on Batman?


----------



## debbie5

^vass he my BOYfrient??


----------



## Goblin

Off your meds again Debbie?


----------



## debbie5

You said you took them from me so you could use them??


----------



## Rahnefan

What kind of medicine works by giving it to somebody else?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might the answer be "anti-cootie medicine"?


----------



## Goblin

What makes antifreeze in the summer?


----------



## debbie5

Uncle-y??


----------



## Spooky1

Was that suppose to make sense?


----------



## Goblin

Should I have said What makes auntie freeze in the summer?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

uh....?????


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you see what I just saw?


----------



## debbie5

Isn't everyone on the same wavelength as Gobby 'n' me??


----------



## Goblin

Did I just see Evil Andrew on a see saw?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone want some Hi-C?


----------



## debbie5

I thought Revered Jim gave us cups of special Kool -Aid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Spooky1

Does your house need a doctor?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Have you tried Haunt Doctor ?

http://www.hauntdoctor.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does a shrunken head a day keep the haunt doctor away?


----------



## debbie5

My head is shrinking- does that count?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Have you tried http://www.shrunkenheads.com/ ?


----------



## debbie5

Why would I buy a shrunken head when I can make one out of an apple??


----------



## Goblin

Why don't you just shrink your own head?


----------



## debbie5

Don't you see that my head is already the size of a kumquat?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't it use to be a pumpkin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this the produce section?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could it even be described as a little fruity ?


----------



## Goblin

Just a little fruity?


----------



## debbie5

who has the bad case of fruitflies?


----------



## Goblin

Fruit can fly?


----------



## Spooky1

Haven't you ever watched Pumpkin Chunkin?


----------



## debbie5

who has watched Up Chukkin'??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a B movie?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a scary movie?


----------



## debbie5

is there anyone who isn't a bit scared by up chukkin'?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think dogs are scared when they eat grass and puke?


----------



## Spooky1

What did the dog just roll in?


----------



## scareme

What is that smell?


----------



## debbie5

OOOoo that smell...can't you smell that smell?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why would I want to?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that a vulture circling overhead?


----------



## debbie5

is it a plane??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be a plain vulture?


----------



## Spooky1

Could it be Superman?


----------



## debbie5

could it just be an eye floater??


----------



## scareme

Do you need to see the doctor for that?


----------



## debbie5

aren't I turning into my own amateur doctor, at this (friggin') point?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone owe you a co-pay?


----------



## debbie5

somebody tried to barter-pay me with a live chicken??


----------



## scareme

Did you cook him or is he a pet?


----------



## debbie5

do I look like a woman who would have even the slightest pause at the idea of cooking a pet??


----------



## scareme

Are you a woman who would would bury her husband in the garden?


----------



## debbie5

are you picking the log out of my eye?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, a subtle Biblical reference - I love it!)

Are you going to use that log for firewood?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you planning on burning the Captains Log?


----------



## debbie5

what is today's Stardate so I can note that I am burning the log??


----------



## ERVysther

Do you smell something burning?


----------



## Spooky1

Scotty, are the engines overheating?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will they blow up for sure?


----------



## ERVysther

Aw, man, that blows!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you forget this is a question thread?


----------



## ERVysther

Are you questioning me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know the answer already?


----------



## ERVysther

Do you?


----------



## debbie5

Who wrote on the wallpaper with crayon?


----------



## Goblin

What did they write?


----------



## PirateLady

Who cares,, who's gonna clean it up?


----------



## Spooky1

Did it say REDRUM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't rum kinda brownish?


----------



## Goblin

There's rum in brownies?


----------



## debbie5

do you want to start a Brownie troop with me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it an evil Brownie troop?


----------



## Goblin

Are the evil brownie troup massing for an attack?


----------



## Spooky1

Is eating brownies cannibalism?


----------



## Goblin

Do cannibals eat brownies?


----------



## debbie5

Why are we still in a color-biased system of classification??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be because we're visual creatures?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Do cannibals eat brownies?


Is there cannabis in the brownies ?


----------



## debbie5

Do I get a 5 cent refund if I return my bottles and cannabis?


----------



## Goblin

What is a can of bis?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you use their delivery service ?

http://www.sacramentocannabisclubs.com/reviews/sacramento-can-bis-delivery.htm


----------



## debbie5

Is that anything like 4H? FFA??


----------



## Spooky1

Are you looking for an FDA approval?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's that knockin' at the door?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's that ringing the bell?


----------



## debbie5

do me favor..open the door..let 'em in??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sister Suzi, brother John, 
Martin Luther, Phil and Don,
Uncle Ernie, Auntie Gin ?


----------



## debbie5

Do you smell over-age-40 people??


----------



## Evil Andrew

We have a smell ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we smell of the 70's?


----------



## debbie5

Does Deney Terrio wear hairspray??

Check out the couple in the beginning..I think it's Roxy & Spooky1!


----------



## Goblin

You had your hair sprayed?


----------



## debbie5

you had your back plaited??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those armor plates?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that better that having his back hair braided?


----------



## Evil Andrew

In corn rows ?


----------



## debbie5

Why is Axl Rose in corn rows?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...i=rxoRTog6idWAB6ummYUO&ved=0CDIQ9QEwCA&dur=39

(Why do I still not know how to post a pic??)


----------



## Goblin

Which question do you want me to answer first?


----------



## scareme

Who's on second?


----------



## debbie5

who got to third base last night?


----------



## scareme

Was that you looking in our window?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you like the show?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to oogle the high school boys xc track team as they run by my house??


----------



## scareme

Remember look, not touch?


----------



## debbie5

I think looking is "Peeper" , touching is "Creeper"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a Virginia creeper in your yard?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a creepy virgin ?


----------



## debbie5

are virgins ever creepy??


----------



## Goblin

Haven't you ever heard of a VIRGINia Creeper?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> are virgins ever creepy??












Is he creepy, or just misunderstood ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where do you find these hysterical pictures?


----------



## debbie5

And it SMOKES for that added air of coolness??


----------



## Goblin

Ness smokes in cool air?


----------



## scareme

Elliot Ness? Have you ever touched him?


----------



## debbie5

Isn't that a touchy subject?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't you need to dig him up before you could touch him?


----------



## scareme

Do you dig Mr. Ness too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he related to Loch Ness?


----------



## Spooky1

Did anyone in Chicago call him Nessie?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't E.T. like Eliot??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Like, in an inappropriate way ?


----------



## debbie5

Is a pedi-alien like a Ped Egg?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you know where that finger has been?


----------



## debbie5

"Where is pointer? Where is pointer??"


----------



## Goblin

Isn't he outside pointing at the moon?

...and why are you wearing a turkey on your head?


----------



## Spooky1

Is anyone ever going to eat turkey again now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who wants some pie?


----------



## debbie5

What exactly is in turkey POT pie?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that "smoked" turkey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you hallucinating?


----------



## debbie5

did you see the turkey undressing??


----------



## Spooky1

What were you doing undressing in Turkey?


----------



## debbie5

weren't you embarrassed when you saw the salad dressing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If Turkey invaded Cyprus from the rear, would Greece help?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to slip in something rude there?


----------



## debbie5

are you envious of how nice Evil Andrew looks in a satiny slip??


----------



## Goblin

Are you trying to make everyone go blind?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Would we be blinded by the light?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you revved up like a deuce, another runner in the night?


----------



## debbie5

can we all post what we used to think the words were??


----------



## Goblin

You use to think? Why did you stop?


----------



## debbie5

are women allowed to think now??


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't that be dangerous?


----------



## debbie5

is Roxy "Mistress of the Shark Pants"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do bears poop in the woods?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you often go into the woods to watch wildlife defecate?


----------



## debbie5

shouldn't the word be "unfecate"?


----------



## Goblin

Can you use it in a sentence?


----------



## Spooky1

You've been sentenced to death?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you parse that sentence?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you know the 8 parts of speech? 

(noun, pronoun, verb, adverb, adjective, preposition, conjunction, interjection) : )


----------



## debbie5

what is a gerund?


----------



## scareme

Are there eight parts to a gerund?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't Gerunds function as nouns, and end in _ing_ ?

(boy, have we taken a turn for the nerdy : )


----------



## scareme

Will there be a test?


----------



## debbie5

will it be a gerunding test??


----------



## Goblin

Does you gerund need testing?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that obvious?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this test cover by my insurance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's the co-pay going to be?


----------



## debbie5

Can I get fries with that?


----------



## Death's Door

Can I supersize it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Does the size really matter?


----------



## Spooky1

Would thinking that soothe your ego?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone really know what time it is?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it Howdy Doody time?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it the 50's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you almost in the 50s?


----------



## Goblin

What about the 60s?


----------



## debbie5

I think it was 93 here today?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If a mute swears, does his mother wash his hands with soap?


----------



## debbie5

does the bear poop in the woods?


----------



## Goblin

If nobody'd there does it smell?


----------



## debbie5

I thought your nose smells and poop stinks??


----------



## Spooky1

If you only ate roses, would your poop smell like a bouquet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you actually tried this experiment?


----------



## debbie5

what about the THORNS!?


----------



## Spooky1

Haven't you ever heard of dietary fiber?


----------



## debbie5

are you turning into a ruminant??


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't I need a few more stomachs?


----------



## debbie5

do you like cud?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you prefer to chew the fat?


----------



## debbie5

are you inferring that I am Mrs. Jack Sprat??!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill themselves, is it considered a hostage situation?


----------



## Goblin

What have all of you done now Andrew?


----------



## scareme

Is there room for one more?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's picking up the tab for lunch for all those people?


----------



## scareme

Did you forget your purse again?


----------



## Spooky1

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## scareme

12?


----------



## debbie5

Is Judas here?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have a bag of silver for him?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I borrow 30 pieces of silver?


----------



## Goblin

At 75% interest?


----------



## debbie5

I think Sam the Snowman has some silver & gold you can borrow??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do bumbles bounce?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want to be a dentist?


----------



## debbie5

since when has there ever been a foggy Christmas Eve?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does Rudolph know the answer to that question?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is there another word for synonym?


----------



## debbie5

In Hell, do they serve sinnomen toast??


----------



## Goblin

Don't they have plenty of fire to toast it with?


----------



## scareme

How would I know? Are you insinuating something?


----------



## debbie5

Don't "We all float down here"??


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......so, when sign makers go on strike, is anything written on their picket signs?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do they use fence posts to hold them up?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's holding up picketers?


----------



## debbie5

Eww..did you picket your nose??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a nose for news?


----------



## morgan8586

Is no news, good news?


----------



## Goblin

Is no noose a good noose?


----------



## debbie5

are you being knotty??


----------



## Evil Andrew

So.......where do forest rangers go to "get away from it all" ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about the beach?


----------



## Spooky1

Who are you calling a beach?


----------



## debbie5

Wouldn't you technically be a son of a beach??


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is it getting a bit racy in here?


----------



## Spooky1

Is some one racing?


----------



## debbie5

did you take your meds for those racing thoughts??


----------



## Goblin

Who's having racy thoughts?


----------



## debbie5

is there too much salt in the soup?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food?


----------



## debbie5

Why aren't there diet doughnuts??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wanna try these ?

http://www.holeydonuts.net/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those better than Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## debbie5

aren't they donut HOLES!!??


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have a cinnamon bagel instead?


----------



## debbie5

^banned for declarative statements in "Questions" thread...oh wait...and I'm banning in the "Questions" thread...am I banned, too?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to give me a headache?


----------



## Goblin

Do you want one?


----------



## debbie5

aren't two lumps better than one??


----------



## scareme

Are we talking about our bottoms again?


----------



## debbie5

I think I have "lovely lady lumps"?


----------



## scareme

Are you talking about your Kardassian rear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you ladies like to take a seat?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you giving away chairs?


----------



## debbie5

Do the cows in the barn sniff the dairy air??


----------



## Spooky1

Is that why bulls snort?


----------



## Goblin

What do the bulls snort?


----------



## debbie5

Can I slap Gobby?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you post a video of the slap?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will it have good audio?


----------



## debbie5

it might even have an echo??


----------



## scareme

Are you there...there...there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you look over here?


----------



## scareme

Where?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't you see me waving?


----------



## debbie5

Do you see that drunk under the bush over there??


----------



## scareme

Oh, is that him?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So........ Why do they report power outages on TV?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you got a battery run TV?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they have a bicycle powered one?


----------



## debbie5

Who needs a salt & battery?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you be charged in a court of law with bad punning?


----------



## debbie5

^do you need to Get Thee To A Punnery??


----------



## Evil Andrew

What do you do when you see an endangered animal that is eating an endangered plant?


----------



## Goblin

Take pictures?


----------



## debbie5

why do people lie and b.s. themselves about the reality of a situation, and then 100% believe their own b.s.?? (a Bible-thumping friend is cheating on his wife and has convinced himself the cheat is Destined By God. Why don't people just LEAVE the old spouse and THEN hump around freely?? He must have a diff version of the Good Book with some dispensations I am not aware of...).

But I'm getting way too serious....just some of my insomniac rantings...


----------



## Goblin

Are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it possible to be totally partial ?


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, does your friends bible maybe have a typo and say "You shall commit adultery"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you buy me dinner?


----------



## debbie5

^can I hope someday to commit adultery, so I can finally feel like an adult, and not a 16 year old trapped in a old fart's body?? Isn't "adultery" when you are grown up and an adult??


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Will you buy me dinner?


Shall we call it a date?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you free tonight?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think I'd charge you?


----------



## debbie5

^do you two need to find a room, fercrineoutloud??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it okay if we sit in the living room?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If a parsley farmer is sued, can they garnish his wages ?


----------



## debbie5

is Willow the chaperone??


----------



## Goblin

Isn't Willow the designated driver?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why do they lock gas station bathrooms? Are they afraid someone will clean them?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would a fly without wings be called a walk?


----------



## scareme

Would you rather walk than fly?


----------



## debbie5

is that a round trip flight?


----------



## Goblin

Is there such a thing as a square trip flight?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you try to fit the square peg in the round hole?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever fallen down a rabbit hole?


----------



## debbie5

did you used to work as a Swiss Cheese Hole Puncher??


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Why, do you have work for me?


----------



## debbie5

do you have the appropriate sized holes??


----------



## Goblin

How much are holes selling for these days?


----------



## debbie5

(hole if I know)

can you turn a negative hole into a positive??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## debbie5

how could it rain in my dining room??


----------



## Spooky1

Is your roof missing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the carpet get wet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So.....If a funeral procession is at night, do folks drive with their headlights off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where are you getting these jokes from?


----------



## debbie5

is it Milton Berle's joke book, cuz I have that one?


----------



## Goblin

Does he know you have it?


----------



## debbie5

should we ask RuPaul what he/she thinks of Milton Berle?

(EDIT: damn- youtube took down the video where RuPaul didn't take kindly to a Uncle Milty zinger at the MTV awards years ago and totally dissed him.)


----------



## Spooky1

Why do male British comedians like to wear dresses so much?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it because they look better in dress a than they do in a simple A-line skirt and sweater?


----------



## debbie5

don't British lumberjacks like to wear suspendies & a bra??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they like buttered scones for tea?


----------



## Spooky1

and hang around in bars?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And press wildflowers?


----------



## debbie5

(A-hahahhahahaaa~!! We are so simple!! LMAO!..raising a can of grape soda to toast you both)

did you know that balanoid chanchroids remind me of your smile??


----------



## Spooky1

Do you "always look on the bright side of life"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Should vegetarians eat animal crackers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you one of the knights who say "ni"?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to give me a headache?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like a wafer thin mint?


----------



## debbie5

could someone bring me the bucket??


----------



## Spooky1

Have you been working on your silly walk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What is your name?


----------



## Spooky1

What is your quest?


----------



## debbie5

"Abbie... Normal!??"


----------



## Goblin

Is that your new user name?


----------



## Spooky1

What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What do you mean, an African or a European swallow?


----------



## Spooky1

You can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you, can you?.


----------



## scareme

Do you have a lawyer?


----------



## debbie5

Can we get a group discount on therapy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there something wrong with us?


----------



## debbie5

haven't you noticed??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I borrow a magnifying glass so I can see the details?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If the cops arrest a mime, do they tell him he has the right to remain silent?


----------



## Goblin

Which came first?The chicken or the egg? Or the rooster?


----------



## debbie5

huh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we just ignore him?


----------



## debbie5

where am I?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you having hallucinations?


----------



## debbie5

do you have a sedagive??


----------



## Evil Andrew

If you're cross-eyed and have dyslexia, do they cancel each other out ?


----------



## debbie5

Can I be a dyslexic anorexic: I'm fatter than I think I am?? (i made that one up..I'm so proud of me.)


----------



## Goblin

If it's all in your mind does that make you a fathead?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So, why are there interstate highways in Hawaii ?

Interstate H-1 (abbreviated H-1) is the busiest Interstate Highway in Hawaii, United States, located on the island of O‘ahu. Despite the number, this is an east–west highway—the 'H'-series (for Hawaii) numbering reflects the order in which routes were funded and built. H-1 goes from Route 93 (Farrington Highway) in Kapolei to Route 72 (Kalanianaole Highway) in Kāhala. East of Middle Street in Honolulu (exit 19A), H-1 is also known as the Lunalilo Freeway and is sometimes signed as such at older signs in central Honolulu. West of Middle Street, H-1 is also known as the Queen Liliʻuokalani Freeway; this name is shown on some roadmaps. It is the westernmost and southernmost Interstate Highway in the United States.

Interstate H-3 (abbreviated H-3) is an intrastate Interstate Highway located on the island of O'ahu in the state of Hawai'i in the United States. H-3 is also known as the John A. Burns Freeway. It crosses the Ko'olau Range along a viaduct and through the 5,165 feet (1.574 km) long Tetsuo Harano Tunnels as well as the much smaller Hospital Rock Tunnels.

Interstate H-201 (H-201) is an auxiliary Interstate Highway located on the island of O‘ahu in the U.S. state of Hawaii. The H-201 is also known as the Moanalua Freeway. The 4-mile (6.4 km) loop route connects exits 13 and 19 on Interstate H-1, passing Fort Shafter, Tripler Army Medical Center, and Red Hill.


----------



## debbie5

UUuuuuuummmmmmmm?? (in order to get federal dollars, it needs to be called an "interstate").


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where does Evil Andrew find his trivia?


----------



## debbie5

under the fridge??


----------



## debbie5

who has bats in their belfry??


----------



## Goblin

Did your bats get loose again??


----------



## debbie5

would you come over and look for my bat hole??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you leave a window open again?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't you see my taped up orifice under the air conditioner??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Should you use a silencer if you are going to shoot a mime?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would he be able to tell anyone if you did?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't they easy targets when they're stuck in those invisible boxes?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you the one that couldn't hit the side of a barn with a cannon?


----------



## scareme

Did you see a barn? Is there a barn over there?


----------



## Goblin

Over where?


----------



## debbie5

did you shut the barn door?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the horses already get out?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aren't you supposed to shut the barn door to keep the rooster in ?


----------



## morbidmike

are you supposed to keep your rooster in a barn???


----------



## Spooky1

Would the roosters name be Foghorn Leghorn?


----------



## debbie5

did you see Miss Prissy?


----------



## Spooky1

Was she with a Chicken Hawk?


----------



## Draik41895

Why a chicken hawk? Why not a mohawk?


----------



## Goblin

Who has a chicken hawk with a mohawk?


----------



## scareme

How much does it cost to take your chicken hawk to a barber?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they qualify for a kid cut?


----------



## Spooky1

Who takes baby goats to the barber?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Have you ever imagined a world with no hypothetical situations?


----------



## debbie5

What do you call a dead fly??


----------



## RoxyBlue

A walk?


----------



## morbidmike

what are the signs of Anthrax poisoning ???


----------



## debbie5

are you mooing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't he be more likely to be coughing?


----------



## debbie5

can he cough up some dough my way, please??


----------



## scareme

Which way is your way?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you going my way?


----------



## morbidmike

why dont I have any clean underware ?


----------



## debbie5

is that like silverware??


----------



## morbidmike

if you dont wear underware can you call it no wear ????


----------



## debbie5

I think it might be called, "I Don't Care Wear?"

or "Whatcha Got Under There Wear?"

or "May I Stop And Stare Wear"?

or "Do You Care To Share Wear"??


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't the term "going commando"?


----------



## morbidmike

are you saying Arnold dont wear undies???


#2 how do you know???


----------



## badger

Would you, if you were Arnie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you talking about that golfer guy?


----------



## debbie5

who the hell is Arnie?


----------



## morbidmike

havent you heard about the word ?


----------



## debbie5

I thought bird was the word?


----------



## morbidmike

why would you say bird is the word?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You know how most packages say "Open here" ? What would you do if the package says, "Open somewhere else"?


----------



## morbidmike

what do you think we would do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if it says "tear along the dotted line"?


----------



## debbie5

how are tears gonna help open a package?


----------



## Goblin

How will beers help you open a package?


----------



## morbidmike

why would you even ask that???? BLASPHEMY


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need a bottle opener?


----------



## debbie5

or perhaps: a church key?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you be quiet as a church mouse?


----------



## debbie5

^who moved my cheese?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who cut the cheese?


----------



## Spooky1

Where's the air freshener?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## morbidmike

why are you wondering that?


----------



## debbie5

maybe they are not Braille dots at all..maybe they are a life form, and as you rub them , they speak & say"STOP RUBBING ME, YOU JERK"....???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a fly in the soup?


----------



## debbie5

what is it doing in there? Looks like the backstroke....??


----------



## Goblin

Someone Outback had a stroke?


----------



## morbidmike

are you in the land down under???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like vegemite sandwiches?


----------



## debbie5

can you hear the thunder?


----------



## morbidmike

do you think I can make women shudder


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you speak-a my language?


----------



## morbidmike

do you like to sing-a about the moon and the stars???


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to tempt me because I come from the land of plenty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you traveling in a fried-out combie, on a hippie trail, head full of zombie?


----------



## debbie5

did you just give me a vegemite sandwich?


----------



## morbidmike

did you hear they changed the word??


----------



## debbie5

what word? The V word?


----------



## scareme

Why, when there are men at work, do they feel the need to put up a sign, Men At Work? Is it so rare the need to post a sign about it? Why don't women feel the need to post a sign Women At Work? Is it just a given?


----------



## Goblin

Are you giving away signs?


----------



## scareme

Do you see this sign?


----------



## Goblin

Do you?


----------



## morbidmike

why are my bowels and my wifeys bathroom time coincide ????


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need a two seater?


----------



## Evil Andrew

morbid mike said:


> why are my bowels and my wifeys bathroom time coincide ????


Cause great minds think alike?


----------



## Night Watchman

Who has a great mind?


----------



## morbidmike

I think Roxy does do you???


----------



## Spooky1

It would be unwise for me to disagree, don't you think?


----------



## Goblin

Are you asking Mike if he thinks?


----------



## Night Watchman

Should I think first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there anything good on TV right now?


----------



## debbie5

who needs tv? (we have THE INTERNET, baby!!)


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't you watching the Mummy movies marathon on the THIS network?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If you choke a Smurf, What color would it turn?


----------



## Spooky1

Do Smurfs taste like chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should they be served with a nice Chianti?


----------



## Goblin

How about a not so nice Chianti?


----------



## debbie5

who is choking their chicken Smurf??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hand check ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you dance the Hand Jive?


----------



## Goblin

Does your hand take a dive?


----------



## PirateLady

And just where has your hand been??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did it go somewhere without you?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a wandering hand about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many fingers is it holding up?


----------



## debbie5

could you give me a hand with this??


----------



## Evil Andrew

How many roads must a man walk down?


----------



## debbie5

is the answer blowin' in the wind?


----------



## morbidmike

did you see the answer fly by??


----------



## debbie5

was it flying by the seat of my pants?


----------



## Spooky1

Why are you flying your pants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that safer than swimming in shark pants?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is that a Jaws remake?


----------



## debbie5

are there teeth down there?!!?


----------



## Goblin

Down where?


----------



## debbie5

down under?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whatever happened to Fay Wray?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you want to be dress just the same?


----------



## Spooklights

The same as who?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's on first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's on second?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is I don't know on third?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where do we go from here? Which is the way that's clear?


----------



## Night Watchman

What do you mean?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Are you talking to me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are we not men ?


----------



## debbie5

prettiest girl I ever seen?


----------



## Goblin

Who's the prettiest ghoul you ever seen?


----------



## morbidmike

I see alot of them dont you??


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure your eyes are working right?


----------



## debbie5

tell me more about my eyes??


----------



## Evil Andrew

What if God was one of us ?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do you think that is too deep of a question?


----------



## Goblin

How deep is deep?


----------



## morbidmike

how long is a piece of string???


----------



## PirateLady

How long do you need it?


----------



## debbie5

are you stringing me along?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you familiar with String Theory?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a degree in particle physics?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you feeling particularly psychic?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why do fools fall in love ?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't Olivia "Sir Isaac" Newton sing "Let's Get Particle Physical??


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

Who dropped an apple on your head?


----------



## Night Watchman

Does that apple have a worm in it?


----------



## debbie5

does the apple with the worm even truly exist in this reality??


----------



## Goblin

Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Spooky1

Why does it have to rain when I want to paint my coffin?


----------



## PirateLady

Why do you want to paint your coffin when it rains?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who let the dogs out ?


----------



## Night Watchman

Are the dogs out in the rain?


----------



## debbie5

is the cake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A stitch in time saves nine what?


----------



## Goblin

Patients?


----------



## debbie5

is Axl Rose here, too???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who ate the last cookie?


----------



## Spooky1

Weren't you saving it for me?


----------



## debbie5

can I blame it on the dog??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can you buy an entire chess set in a pawnshop?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you afraid they'll rook you?


----------



## debbie5

(grrooaaannnnn)....

can I check out of this thread, mate?


----------



## scareme

Do you have the correct change?


----------



## debbie5

should I be going thru the change??


----------



## Goblin

Change? Are you a werewolf?


----------



## debbie5

^ do you have change for a dollar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you give me two tens for a five?


----------



## stagehand1975

Five of what?


----------



## debbie5

Five dollar foot long??


----------



## scareme

Where's the beef?


----------



## debbie5

^what's your beef?


----------



## morbidmike

^to heck with the beef where's the BEER???


----------



## Night Watchman

Is the beer cold?


----------



## debbie5

root beer?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is the root in the beer?


----------



## debbie5

have you lost a root and are looking for it?


----------



## morbidmike

dont you toss the root and drink the beer??


----------



## Night Watchman

Why is the root in the beer?


----------



## debbie5

(LMAO @ mike..)

how's the weather up by you??


----------



## Night Watchman

do you want me to answer?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have something good to say??


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want the good news first, or the bad news?


----------



## debbie5

is no news good news??


----------



## scareme

Always bad news-How much will it cost?


----------



## debbie5

why does a lil onion make a sandwich taste much better??


----------



## scareme

How much better would a big onion make it taste?


----------



## Goblin

Are we making an onion sandwich?


----------



## Spooky1

Does anyone care that I don't like onions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I have the onions you don't want?


----------



## Death's Door

Why do onions make you cry?


----------



## scareme

Why do sappy movies make me cry?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you into chick flicks?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have to watch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there something better to watch on TV?


----------



## scareme

Are the Halloween shows on yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you consider Hellboy a Halloween show?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather watch "What Not To Wear"?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do you think you should watch that?


----------



## Goblin

What could it hurt?


----------



## debbie5

haven't you ever seen outfits that are painful to look at?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think they could help zombies dress better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't enough folks already dress like zombies?


----------



## scareme

Can I wear a Zombie dress?


----------



## debbie5

don't you just hate it when the pervy zombies undress you with their EYE?


----------



## Goblin

Pervy zombies?


----------



## debbie5

you talkin' to ME??


----------



## scareme

Yeah, haven't you ran into any in a bar before?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I have to run into a bar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## Spooky1

^ would a candy bar be better?


----------



## morbidmike

isnt it twice as far with a candy bar??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Before they invented drawing boards, what did they go back to?


----------



## debbie5

who wants me to make victory rolls on their back hair??


----------



## scareme

Do you need a razor?


----------



## Goblin

You hold Victory Polls on the backstairs?


----------



## Night Watchman

Can I just use the front stairs?


----------



## debbie5

who left the back door open?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who left the barn door open?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you been mooning people again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can you buy an entire chess set in a pawnshop ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you repeating yourself?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to all the brownies?


----------



## morbidmike

who pulled my finger??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Was that a duck?


----------



## debbie5

did you hear a buck snort?


----------



## Goblin

What did the buck snort?


----------



## morbidmike

was it deer cain ???? cuz their supposed to eat that


----------



## Spooky1

Can you turn some sugar cane into rum please?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you thirsty?


----------



## scareme

What are you offering?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have beer??


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a nice glass of orange juice?


----------



## Goblin

Is there such a thing as an evil glass of orange juice?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmmmmm an evil OJ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do the gloves fit?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

If the shoe fits, should you wear it?


----------



## Goblin

Why not?


----------



## scareme

Do they come in any other color?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a nice oxblood cordovan?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

What's a cordovan?


----------



## Goblin

Is it anything like a cord of wood?


----------



## Spooky1

Can a woodchuck really chuck wood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did six sheep sit on socks?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that why my socks smell funny?


----------



## Night Watchman

Why does my head hurt?


----------



## morbidmike

^who took my dentures??


----------



## Goblin

Mike wears dentures?


----------



## debbie5

can I ban on this thread?


----------



## Goblin

Why do you want to ban the thread?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Mike wears dentures?


Can you get cavities in your dentures if you use too much artificial sweetener?


----------



## Spooky1

Did your dentist go a bridge too far?


----------



## Goblin

Did he use the unabridged version?


----------



## debbie5

do thieves have con-cavities?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that their crowning achievement?


----------



## bradndez

or is it the root of all evil?


----------



## autumnghost

If con is the oppositive of pro does that mean congress is the opposite of progress?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a tooth metaphor hidden in that question?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you looking for the tooth, the whole tooth and nothing but the tooth?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you realize how many holes there would be if people would just take the time to dig the dirt out of them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to borrow a shovel?


----------



## ededdeddy

Does it come with a hoe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a post ho?


----------



## bradndez

Or is it a hoe down?


----------



## debbie5

did I trip??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you wearing high heels?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How come wrong numbers are never busy?


----------



## debbie5

How come I'm always right? Even when I apologize for being wrong, I'm right?


----------



## debbie5

What? No one has posted on the BAN thread yet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How do you know if honesty is the best policy unless you've tried some of the others?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to hear a story?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it about a man named Jed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A poor mountaineer ?


----------



## Spooky1

Barely keep his family fed?


----------



## debbie5

And one day, he was shooting at some food? (or "a ****"...depending on your opinion & hearing)


----------



## Goblin

Are you singing the Ballad of Jed Clampett again?


----------



## bradndez

Is there any other ballad worth singing?


----------



## debbie5

dont we all need some kinfolk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a cement pond in your backyard?


----------



## bradndez

Where's your rheumatism elixir?


----------



## Goblin

Is your name Granny?


----------



## debbie5

does it count if I own some granny panties?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time does the train leave the station?


----------



## debbie5

the crazy train??


----------



## Spooklights

Is it going off the rails?


----------



## bradndez

Or is it off the charts?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you gone off the deep end?


----------



## debbie5

did you see "The Deep"??


----------



## Spooky1

Are you having "Deep Thoughts"?


----------



## debbie5

Who doesn't like Jack Handey?
"I hope some animal never bores a hole in my head and lays its eggs in my brain, because later you might think you're having a good idea but it's just eggs hatching."


----------



## Goblin

I give up.....who?


----------



## debbie5

you can't Google Jack Handey and "Deep Thoughts"? You never watched Saturday Night Live? how much pity can I give you for this lack of education?
Some Jack Handey-isms:

Is there anything more beautiful than a beautiful, beautiful flamingo,
flying across in front of a beautiful sunset? And he's carrying a
beautiful rose in his beak, and also he's carrying a very beautiful
painting with his feet. And also, you're drunk.
==========
I believe in making the world safe for our children, but not our
children's children, because I don't think children should be having sex.
==========
If a kid asks where rain comes from, I think a cute thing to tell
him is, "God is crying." And if he asks why God is crying, another cute
thing to tell him is, "Probably because of something you did."
==========
If you ever catch on fire, try to avoid seeing yourself in the
mirror, because I bet that's what REALLY throws you into a panic.
==========
Whenever I see an old lady slip and fall on a wet sidewalk, my first
instinct is to laugh. But then I think, what if I was an ant and she
fell on me. Then it wouldn't seem quite so funny.
==========
To me, boxing is like a ballet, except there's no music, no
choreography and the dancers hit each other.
==========
I hope if dogs ever take over the world and they choose a king, they
don't just go by size, because I bet there are some Chihuahuas with
some good ideas.


----------



## Spooky1

Are you spending too much time Googling?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't you be in the lab?


----------



## bradndez

where's my beaker?


----------



## debbie5

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ohvcgeZUV...FmcQFzkk/s1600/B0000DG5UE_01__SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg

memememmememememememeeeeee??


----------



## Spooky1

Should I get a job a Muppet labs working for Dr. Bunsen Honeydew?

http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Muppet_Labs


----------



## debbie5

did you donate eyes to him?


----------



## bradndez

Did the eyes have it?


----------



## Spooky1

Do the windows to your soul need cleaning?


----------



## debbie5

didn't you sell your soul?


----------



## Spooky1

Weren't you a dancer on Soul Train?


----------



## debbie5

wasn't the host of that show Yukon Cornelius?


----------



## Spooky1

Wasn't Roddy McDowall Cornelius?


----------



## debbie5

why are you driving me ape?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What if the hokey pokey really is what it's all about?


----------



## debbie5

is all lost?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a map?


----------



## debbie5

which one is the North star?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't you call it soup?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it need a little salt?


----------



## debbie5

is that a fly in my soup?? is he doing the backstroke?


----------



## Goblin

Could he be committing soupicide?


----------



## debbie5

what ever happened to Soupy Sales?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did he get one too many pies in the face?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If a picture is worth a thousand words, then what is a picture_ of _a thousand words worth ?


----------



## Spooky1

You want that valued on dollars or yen?


----------



## bradndez

What does a thousand yen convert to?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If a hen and a half can lay an egg and a half in a day and a half, how long would it take a monkey with a wooden leg to kick the seeds out of a dill pickle?


----------



## Goblin

Are you off your meds again?


----------



## bradndez

Where did I put my oxy?


----------



## debbie5

is your acne acting up again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's minding the store?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Does killing time damage eternity?


----------



## scareme

Can you two step?


----------



## debbie5

MMMMMmmmmmmmm...Clint BBllaaaccckkkkkkk...

Oh, was I supposed to ask a question? I was too busy watchin' his jeans walk by....


----------



## scareme

Those jeans are yummy, but have you ever seen such sexy eyes? (See I got a question in there)


----------



## debbie5

Is Clint Black mentioned by name in the Tenth Commandment??


----------



## Spooky1

I though women wanted a man with a sense of humor, wouldn't you prefer Lewis Black?


----------



## debbie5

has this turned into a cheek-by-jowl competition??


----------



## Goblin

Has what turned into a cheek-by-jowl competition?


----------



## debbie5

Clint's (ars) cheek(s) versus Lewis' jowls?


----------



## Goblin

Is it dueling cheeks time?


----------



## debbie5

I don't think there is any worthy comparision??


----------



## scareme

Can I second that?


----------



## debbie5

Are we gonna girl-fight for Clint now??


----------



## scareme

I hate to be the one to point this out debbie, but wouldn't that mean at least one of us would have to be a "girl"?


----------



## debbie5

(pointing to evidence)..if it would please The Court....??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have something better to do?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Debbie5 and Scareme...can I pose the question?...if we are gonna fight...and a cat scratching, hair pulling kind of girl-kind-a-fight...can it be over someone more worth fighting for??? Don't get me wrong....I LOVE Clint Black...but for a real girl fight can it be over a.....let's see someone like Viggo Mortensen in Hildago, or Robert Redford in Jeremiah Johnson, or even Brad Pitt and his pansy, wimpy liberal butt in Legends of the Fall....I just love a real, live cowboy...What can I say? The spurs are not necessary, gentlemen!!


----------



## Spooky1

Can we change the subject?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it true that cannibals don't eat clowns because they taste funny?


----------



## debbie5

Brad Pitt tastes like pulled chicken sandwiches..I think?


----------



## debbie5

spooky1 said:


> can we change the subject?


lol


----------



## scareme

Can I order a vegetarian plate? 

I still say I'm not a girl. I'm a WOMAN!


----------



## debbie5

who needs a peanut butter cup?


----------



## scareme

Am I drooling?


----------



## Draik41895

need a towel for that?


----------



## bradndez

Is it hot in here or is it just me?


----------



## debbie5

are you feverish??


----------



## Spooky1

Is 106 too high?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that temperature or IQ?


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)

celcius or farenheit?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How do you write zero in Roman numerals?


----------



## Spooky1

How would I know, do I look Roman?


----------



## Goblin

How does a Roman look?


----------



## scareme

With his two eyes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why do people in old horror movies just stand there screaming when a monster appears rather than run away really fast?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a girl thing?


----------



## debbie5

do you know ANYTHING about "girl things"??!!??


----------



## Goblin

What sort of things do girls have?


----------



## debbie5

can you keep a secret??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a Tupperware container for keeping secrets?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you planning a Tupperware party?


----------



## debbie5

do you want to burp me??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## bradndez

Who said I was in love?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a fool?


----------



## scareme

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## Goblin

Don't enquiring minds want to know?


----------



## debbie5

who ate all the strawberry shredded wheat!!??


----------



## Bone Dancer

Was that the last box ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you forget to hide the evidence?


----------



## bradndez

Weren't you the last one with it?


----------



## debbie5

do you wanna frisk Roxy??


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to get a job with airport secuirty?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who stole the soul ?


----------



## scareme

Do you want me to name names?


----------



## bradndez

Who is first on the list?


----------



## Evil Andrew

When will I be famous ?


----------



## morbidmike

what famous qualities do you have?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure you didn't mean infamous?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Arte?


----------



## debbie5

Arte Shaw? Arte Linkletter??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you making fun of Spooky1's failure to proofread his post?


----------



## MrGrimm

U prooph reed pozts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to borrow a spellchecker?


----------



## morbidmike

does your spell checker have a cute sister???


----------



## debbie5

who DOESN"T like a man with a big spellchecker!??


----------



## Goblin

Does Arte have a big spellchecker?


----------



## morbidmike

is there such a thing as a shellchecker???


----------



## MrGrimm

Doesn't a witch use a spellchecker??


----------



## morgan8586

Jt, where are you?


----------



## Goblin

Is Jt Arte's friend?


----------



## debbie5

have youe evere takene an Arte classe??


----------



## MrGrimm

Have you taken a typing class?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time is it?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Isn't it time for another question?


----------



## Spooklights

Wasn't that a question?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with a herring?


----------



## debbie5

is it Hammer Time??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who put the ram in the ramalamadingdong?


----------



## MrGrimm

But Who's on first?


----------



## debbie5

did you hear that?


----------



## MrGrimm

Hear what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone start a rumor?


----------



## debbie5

did I supposedly poison the neighbors' dog again?


----------



## MrGrimm

Did you put the dog in my freezer (with the cats)?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you making Pup-sicles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that pun dog tired?


----------



## debbie5

isn't punning cat-chy??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who do you love?


----------



## MrGrimm

But are you bad to the bone?


----------



## debbie5

are you the squeaky wheel?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need some 3 in 1 oil?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where's Captain Kirk?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a Klingon bastard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you going to live long and prosper?


----------



## debbie5

who stole the gagh?


----------



## Spooky1

Where is my Romulan ale?


----------



## scareme

Are we still on planet earth?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it Planet Cornball?


----------



## debbie5

(gasp!) WHO NEEDS A LESSON WITH MY BATLETH!!??


----------



## MrGrimm

(gasp!)What's a batleth???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't you ever seen a Klingon longsword?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you all trekkies or trekkers?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a phaser setting for tickle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Trekkies rule!)

Wouldn't the stun setting be more useful?


----------



## debbie5

can't we be Dual Function Nerds?? (Halloween AND Trek??)


----------



## Evil Andrew

What's your name?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who's your daddy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is he rich like me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Has he taken
Any time 
To show
To show you what you need to live ?


----------



## Spooky1

What is your quest?


----------



## MrGrimm

What is your malfunction?


----------



## debbie5

what is your LDL number??


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it an unlisted number?


----------



## MrGrimm

What about Bob?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it time to bob for apples?


----------



## scareme

Has anyone made any carmel apples yet?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Do you know where they hid the caramel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it under the rock candy?


----------



## debbie5

isn't there a mountain of that somewhere?? and cigarette trees??





Too bad there are no more hobos.


----------



## scareme

Where have all the hobo gone?


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!)

Hi dee hi dee ho??


----------



## MrGrimm

Hi-ho! Hi-ho! It's off to work we go??


----------



## debbie5

to weed my garden, should I use a ho?


----------



## Spooky1

Does a Post Ho, need a ho, to hoe the garden?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to give me a headache?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Do you want one?


----------



## debbie5

one lump or two??


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a poke in the eye?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Isn't that better than a chainsaw in the groin?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I sit in the comfy chair instead?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Has the world changed or have I changed?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I keep the change?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(sorry, the change was spent with the hope : )


----------



## Goblin

Is that a question?


----------



## debbie5

why am I being detained??


----------



## Spooky1

^ do you need an attorney?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this going to be a paid advertisement?


----------



## debbie5

can I sing opera, like on the JG Wentworth commercials??


----------



## scareme

I don't know, can you sing opera?


----------



## bradndez

Is it your money? And do you need it now?


----------



## Goblin

Who's gonna buy a cow?


----------



## debbie5

what's opera, doc?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What are you going to do with the rest of your life?


----------



## scareme

Do I have to answer that today?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is she really going out with him?


----------



## Spooky1

What's he building in there?


----------



## Goblin

Is it something for Halloween?


----------



## debbie5

is it Halloween yet?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Are you ready for Halloween?


----------



## MrGrimm

What's Halloween? (HAR! HAR!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that when the Grim Reaper comes out of his crypt and, if he sees his shadow, everyone dies in six weeks?


----------



## debbie5

isn't Halloween a Satanist holiday? (SHAMEFUL!)


----------



## scareme

Are you one of those devil worshippers who celebrate Halloween.


----------



## Spooky1

Does Satan own the candy companies?


----------



## debbie5

Satan likes candy!!?? I thought Mongo likes candy??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky figured it out - how long til the others do? Should I start something new ?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Can't you start something old first?


----------



## debbie5

you talkin' to ME!!? you wanna START sumptin?? Eh, pal??


----------



## Goblin

Do I need to act as referee?


----------



## debbie5

wanna say hello to my lil frien'?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do you own a zebra suit?


----------



## Spooky1

Do zebras wear suits?


----------



## debbie5

is this a Zoot Suite Riot??
(I love the spectator shoes of the chick in opening..)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where are the police when you need them?


----------



## debbie5

I think they are at Dunkin?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you get in trouble by thinking?


----------



## scareme

Do you think so?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't he have trouble thinking?


----------



## MrGrimm

Who thought he could think such a thought so thoughtfully?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you missing a brain?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like an abby normal one?


----------



## MrGrimm

Like only one half?


----------



## debbie5

is there creme filling in the middle if I twist it apart?


----------



## MrGrimm

Anyone else think that's a disgusting image?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So we have a D5 and a P5 - what happened to D1 through 4 and P1 through 4 ?


----------



## debbie5

(throwing shovelfuls of earth into four large holes in back yard....)

Umm...uhhhh....so.....Who enjoys gardening!!??


----------



## MrGrimm

What kind of fertilizer are you using? *wink* *wink* *nudge* *nudge*


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it have that certain air about it?


----------



## Zurgh

Just what air was uncertain?


----------



## debbie5

mind if I pinch your garden slugs 'til they scream?


----------



## MrGrimm

Where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't it in that big pile, next to that thing, just over there?


----------



## MrGrimm

You mean the big pile of zombies looking at us with ravenous hunger?


----------



## Zurgh

Did someone leave the zombie pen open and forget to feed them again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did no one look at the duty roster?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't there be a shorter word for monosyllabic ?


----------



## Goblin

Would he prefer IT?


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe he'd would like THAT instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you at work?


----------



## scareme

Who works?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a job that needs doing?


----------



## MrGrimm

But are you doing what needs to be done?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm doing my part - question is - who will pay the tab ?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that a bar tab?


----------



## Zurgh

Who took the tab key?


----------



## Goblin

Is there one missing?


----------



## MrGrimm

is it surprising the bill has disappeared?


----------



## debbie5

Where did Bill Gates go??


----------



## MrGrimm

Did he leave out the window?


----------



## debbie5

perhaps the back door?


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe he is hiding in the closet?


----------



## debbie5

doesn't there seem to be more room in there now that Ricky Martin came out of it??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you two have anything better to do?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a better place than here?


----------



## Zurgh

Is there a better time than now?


----------



## MrGrimm

Or maybe it was then?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How do we really know where tofu comes from?


----------



## debbie5

who the hell eats tofu?? (I tried it once ....no thanks...)


----------



## MrGrimm

What does tofu taste like?


----------



## Zurgh

Do you really want to know?


----------



## debbie5

do I have a chin hair?


----------



## Goblin

Not by the hair of your chinny chin chin!


----------



## MrGrimm

How many chins is that?


----------



## debbie5

more Chins than a Chinese 'phone book?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ghostbusters?


----------



## Zurgh

What about a plumber?


----------



## Goblin

Are you the plumber's helper?


----------



## debbie5

who needs a good plunging?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is that for when you have a case of 'plumber's crack'?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't spackle be more useful for that condition?


----------



## debbie5

Is my new name is Phil McCrakinn?


----------



## MrGrimm

Did you put the crack in "Snap Crackle Pop"?


----------



## debbie5

Who's Your Poppy??


----------



## Spooky1

Do poppies make you sleep?


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)

do you enjoy the occasional poppy seed roll??


----------



## MrGrimm

Is that from a Seinfeld episode?


----------



## debbie5

who has time to watch television?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the TV watching you?


----------



## debbie5

(I know of two crazy people who really DO think the tv is watching them..)

Are you looking in my window again??


----------



## Evil Andrew

What concrete state of affairs, whether in deterministic physics, or in physics with a dice-rolling random component, could ever correspond to having free will?


----------



## MrGrimm

What?


----------



## Goblin

Did anyone else make any sense out of that?


----------



## Zurgh

Would it make more sense if I drew you a picture?


----------



## debbie5

What if I'm blind? Or French?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you saying the french don't understand pictures?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you know the movie Despicable Me had all the animation work done in France?


----------



## MrGrimm

No, but did you know my son loves that movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How could anyone not love that movie?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are these beds made from bombs?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the former Lehman Brothers Bank really now the bank of Evil?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you read us a bedtime story?


----------



## debbie5

Could you read me "Goodnight Goon"?


----------



## MrGrimm

This is what passes for literature?


----------



## Zurgh

Are you a detective from the literary quality police?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Is the former Lehman Brothers Bank really now the bank of Evil?


Didn't you hear ? It's mine!


----------



## Spooky1

Can I interest you in some cookies?


----------



## bradndez

How do you like them cookies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you say "cooties"?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have a pet cootie?


----------



## MrGrimm

How can that be possible?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever played the game of "Cooties"?


----------



## debbie5

Do you have Ants In The Pants??


----------



## MrGrimm

Or maybe butterflies in your stomach?


----------



## debbie5

Do you need an Operation??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a Twister I see?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you at "Risk"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who am I ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you the Mystery Date?


----------



## Zurgh

Would that make you Sorry?


----------



## debbie5

Not if you have a STRATospheric EGO....??


----------



## Goblin

Did you say ego or eggo?


----------



## debbie5

isn't confusion part of Life?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a Monopoly on this thread?


----------



## MrGrimm

Depends, did she pass GO?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why is it considered necessary to nail down the lid of a coffin?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it to keep the "Creepy Crawlers" out?


----------



## debbie5

what if a Twister passed by and sucked all the corpses up?


----------



## bradndez

Isn't that a sign of the Apocalypse?


----------



## debbie5

Wasn't The Last Day in May?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't we STILL here?


----------



## MrGrimm

You mean you're not all figments of my imagination?


----------



## Spooky1

If you had your choice, would you want to imagine us?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What do you think we look like?


----------



## scareme

What, a family rerunion and no one invited me?


----------



## debbie5

are they all Masons? (looks like they have lots of bricks).


----------



## Spooky1

Does the label say made in Zombieland?


----------



## scareme

Do you expect zombies to read?


----------



## debbie5

isn't it charming how they are all color- coordinated? (Gar-Zombies)


----------



## Goblin

Who are you trying to charm with bright colors?


----------



## scareme

Should you wear white after Labor Day?


----------



## debbie5

I thought black socks with sandals were all the rage now??


----------



## scareme

Is that what you are wearing today?


----------



## bradndez

Isn't that what you wear everyday?


----------



## scareme

Don't you think I look stylish?


----------



## MrGrimm

You're asking me about style??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we all on the same page?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we turn the page?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't Bob Seger sing that?


----------



## MrGrimm

What about Bob?


----------



## debbie5

do you know that my brother looks like a handsome-r Bob Saget? (Yes, I know that's not a word.)


----------



## scareme

Is he married?


----------



## Goblin

Her brother or Bob Saget?


----------



## scareme

Does it matter?


----------



## MrGrimm

Does brother Bob have a full house?


----------



## scareme

Are you playing with a full deck?


----------



## MrGrimm

Where did you get that fifth ace?


----------



## debbie5

if it's in the hole, am I then an acehole?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be ace in the hole?


----------



## Zurgh

Just where would that be?


----------



## MrGrimm

How about the last place you left it?


----------



## Spooky1

Why is it, you always find lost things in the last place you look?


----------



## debbie5

can you smell the Count Chocula cereal that I'm eating?


----------



## MrGrimm

Did you really buy 4 boxes?


----------



## scareme

Just 4?


----------



## MrGrimm

Any Boo Berry too?


----------



## debbie5

Do you have a problem with 4 for MrGrimm and one for me?


----------



## MrGrimm

I like those numbers, but won't you go hungry?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would it be possible to recognize stupidity programmatically, the same way you can programmatically recognize spam, look for things that characterize stupidity and assign particular tokens different weights based on how often they occur in hand-picked examples of idiotic comments ?

Could something like this be a commercially viable product, to prevent chronically stupid customers and employees from using up company resources with stupid questions and comments ?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you get to the point a little more quickly?


----------



## MrGrimm

Aren't things already a little too rushed these days?


----------



## debbie5

Don't we all need to be a lil MORE Rush-ed??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we there yet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why not me?


----------



## Spooky1

What have you got against Doe and Ray?


----------



## debbie5

(groooan...........)


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you saying that was a (candy)corny post Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

do you hear me crunching my nightly cup of Count Chocula? 
(the milk in the bottom of the cup is FAB!)


----------



## Goblin

Is the crunching from eating the cup too?


----------



## debbie5

"You can even eat the dishessssssssss...." ??


----------



## MrGrimm

You can't eat dishes but you can eat some underwear?


----------



## debbie5

who mentioned eating underwear!!??


----------



## Zurgh

Under where?


----------



## scareme

Do you really think I'll look under there?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you from down under?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do you like to go down under?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would a post from me be enough to redirect this thread?


----------



## scareme

Can I see your credentials?


----------



## debbie5

Can I see your cremated dentures?


----------



## Goblin

I don't know, can you?


----------



## debbie5

is that the best retort you could come up with??


----------



## MrGrimm

I don't know, is it?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you about to get released from the Post Ho basement laundry room?


----------



## scareme

Shall we lock the door and keep him down there?


----------



## debbie5

did he bleach our socks correctly??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they Halloween socks?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you wearing Halloween boxers or briefs?


----------



## Spooky1

Who took my Nightmare Before Christmas boxers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you look in the laundry basket?


----------



## debbie5

socks are one thing, undies another...isn't that TMI?


----------



## Goblin

Are we talking in code now?


----------



## Spooky1

· · · — — — · · ·?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you in need of assistance?


----------



## scareme

Can someone help me?


----------



## debbie5

did you put your request in writing and submit it at least one month in advance?


----------



## scareme

Does that mean I'm lost?


----------



## debbie5

isn't your butt in the chair??


----------



## Spooky1

Do you mind if I butt in?


----------



## Evil Andrew

When it’s all said and done, will you have said more than you’ve done?


----------



## MrGrimm

Where did you get that quote from?


----------



## Goblin

Did he make it up?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Will I have done more than I would admit ?


----------



## debbie5

are we still referring to butts??!??


----------



## Zurgh

But, why?


----------



## Goblin

Was that a reBUTTAL?


----------



## debbie5

(grooaann)
anyone got any peanut butter for dis JELLY!!??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why is it only drug dealers and software developers call their clients 'users'?


----------



## Spooky1

Are both pushers then?


----------



## Goblin

How do you push a then?


----------



## Monk

why would you want to push a "then"?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to pull something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I go home now?


----------



## Spooky1

Why do I have a headache?


----------



## scareme

Are you wearing your glasses?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Does Alabama have organized crime?


----------



## Zurgh

Can I join a disorganization?


----------



## debbie5

if my kid is missing both of her front teeth, should I even waste her time sending her to school picture day?


----------



## Spooky1

Is she a hockey player?


----------



## debbie5

what if she looks like a cast member from Deliverance?


----------



## Goblin

Does she?


----------



## debbie5

you think I can post a pic, do ya?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you pick a banjo instead?


----------



## debbie5

do I get partial credit if I can pick a guitar? or my nose? or my friend's nose??


----------



## Spooky1

Can you pick a guitar with your nose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a Kleenex tissue?


----------



## Spooklights

Don't you have any Puffs instead?


----------



## ededdeddy

What if a said I didn't? Would a rag work?


----------



## PirateLady

Why not just use your sleeve?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why does this thread constantly devolve ?


----------



## MrGrimm

So you believe in d-evolution?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you believe in magic?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are we not men?


----------



## MrGrimm

To be or not to be?


----------



## debbie5

anyone mind if I lick the wallpaper paste off of the wall??


----------



## Goblin

Should we mind?


----------



## Necronomus

Is it flavored?


----------



## debbie5

WTH am I- Willy Wonka?? ("Snozzberries!")


----------



## MrGrimm

Have you ever seen Wonka's willie?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you going to start singing "To all the girls I've Loved Before"?


----------



## debbie5

Is "willie" slang for something? :0


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you free Willy?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are Willie and Johnson the same... uh person?


----------



## debbie5

Are they related to John Thomas?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you going to break out into a Monty Python song now?


----------



## Monk

would that be a bad thing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was The Thing a bad thing?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong if I know all the words to that Monty Python song? (I'll bet you do too!)

Oh wait..this isn't the Is It Wrong thread..it's the Questions thread..oh- that was a question, so I'm okay.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are ribald posts and innuendo a sign of sexual frustration, or pre-Halloween stress?


----------



## debbie5

Is there a difference?


----------



## Spooky1

Couldn't you tell?


----------



## ededdeddy

the difference between WHAT?


----------



## debbie5

Prim and proper & ribald & stressed??


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you guys talking non-sense?


----------



## debbie5

(picking fuzz balls off of fleece jacket...)

Did you say sumptin?


----------



## MrGrimm

You do know my name is not sumptin right?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who doesn't like a lil' sumpin sumpin, now and then?

http://www.lagunitas.com/beers/littlesumpin.html


----------



## debbie5

Why is the bad cut on the back of my ankle (that I got one week ago...caught my heel on the sharp edge of a closing exterior door) itching like crazy now that it's finally healing up?? ITCHY!! WHYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!???


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't that mean it's healing?


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe it's infected?


----------



## debbie5

does it look pussy? (Nope..looks fine).


----------



## DarkLore

Don't you meant pus-filled?


----------



## debbie5

Do you think I'm gonna go there?


----------



## Spooky1

What's stopping you?


----------



## Monk

Who's stopping?


----------



## MrGrimm

Why stop?


----------



## Monk

Is stopping an option?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If i was a stopsign would you stop?
or would you stare?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't I stop and stare after I ran over you?


----------



## debbie5

did you use the handrail when you staired??


----------



## Goblin

Don't wimps need handrails?


----------



## bradndez

Are you calling me a wimp?


----------



## Monk

Do you consider yourself a wimp?


----------



## Spooky1

Would Wimpy like a hamburger?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you expect to get paid Tuesday?


----------



## debbie5

has anyone ever eaten spinach from a CAN?!!?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your name Olive Oyl?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you extra virgin?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like extra cheese?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to order a pizza?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we get it without anchovies?


----------



## debbie5

do I smell fishy??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why are some zombies slow-moving and dim-witted, and others are fast-moving and vicious ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want all zombies to be the same?


----------



## debbie5

do zombies have gears??


----------



## Goblin

Don't they have interchangable parts?


----------



## scareme

Are you willing to change their parts?


----------



## MrGrimm

Some parts shouldn't be changed, so are they considered private parts?


----------



## debbie5

didn't that Perdue guy say "Parts is parts"??


----------



## Spooky1

Have you ever seen the movie Poltrygeist?


----------



## MrGrimm

No, but have you seen the movie Black Sheep?


----------



## Monk

Is it a black and white film?


----------



## scareme

Do you cry at the ending?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it better to scream?


----------



## debbie5

(giving Spooky1 a noogie...)


----------



## bradndez

Is that a question?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Doesn’t virtue come from volition because it is the right thing to do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you learn about root words in high school Latin classes?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can a man be truly virtuous when he refrains from evil merely from fear of the Devil and Hell?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is Evil Andrew truly evil, or merely wicked ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't talking to yourself a sign of something?


----------



## scareme

Are you waiting for an answer?

He's not Evil Andrew, just Misunderstood Andrew


----------



## RoxyBlue

What was the question?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there questionable behavior going on here?


----------



## debbie5

who forgot their meds?


----------



## Goblin

Somebody lost their bed?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Has anyone found my bed?


----------



## MrGrimm

What's under the bed?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it want to be in my haunt?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Will we survive when we look under the bed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there evil dust bunnies under the bed?


----------



## MrGrimm

Isn't that where the clown lives?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't clowns like to hang out in little teeny tiny cars?


----------



## MrGrimm

Can they do that with their big shoes?


----------



## Monk

Where do they get those shoes from?


----------



## debbie5

from a shoe store??


----------



## Monk

What shoe store carries clown shoes?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you heard of the Shoe Carnival?


----------



## Monk

Should I have heard of it?


----------



## scareme

What size clown shoe do you wear?


----------



## Evil Andrew

why do I always come here and derail the current conversation?

is it evil ?


----------



## scareme

Does that make you happy?


----------



## debbie5

Shoe-d it make him happy??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he being a heel?


----------



## scareme

Should eyelet him in on the joke?


----------



## Goblin

Are you the Joker?


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> Should eyelet him in on the joke?


(frikkin GROAN)

who would like a piece of fresh, hot shoe cobbler??


----------



## Zurgh

Would that be true sole food?


----------



## MrGrimm

I'll take a piece if it hasn't soled out?


----------



## Spooky1

What is the weight of a sole?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we talking fish or shoes now?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Isn't this a red herring?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you herring the words comin' out of my mouth?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you cut down that mighty tree with a herring?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there something fishy about this thread?


----------



## debbie5

isn't it just harmless codding around?? for the halibut??


----------



## Spooky1

If you like fish puns, have you ever heard this song by Kip Addotta?


----------



## debbie5

(I never knew that was a video..I had seen it written out a while ago. Thanks!)


----------



## Zurgh

Is that song registered as a weapon that was banned by the Geneva convention for being inhumane?


----------



## scareme

Who do I report a violation to?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A meter violation?


----------



## Goblin

Who violated a meter?


----------



## debbie5

Could I be violated not in metric, but in iambic pentameter?


----------



## MrGrimm

What if I don't have the correct change to violate a meter?


----------



## debbie5

who left their Zhu Zhu pet and silybands on the end table?


----------



## Monk

what end table?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a coffee table?


----------



## Spooky1

Where do I put my tea, if we only have a coffee table?


----------



## MrGrimm

I guess that would be in a tea cup as opposed to on a table?


----------



## Monk

was tea spilled on the table?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you read the tea leaves?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There are many unknowns. How does one choose assumptions with confidence?


----------



## debbie5

do they have tea leaves in Braille?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is Braille a nice place to visit?


----------



## debbie5

Wouldn't you rather be deaf than blind?


----------



## Spooky1

What did you say?


----------



## MrGrimm

I can't see the last post above mine, but could someone read it to me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you hear me now?


----------



## debbie5

^didn't MrGrimm used to go to bars in the 90's & tell girls he was blind and could guess their bra size??


----------



## scareme

What is your size?


----------



## Goblin

The forum has spies?


----------



## debbie5

Who is Lord Of The Flies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Unzip your flies?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you make shoe fly pie?


----------



## debbie5

Did I give you my alibi?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Is it missing?


----------



## MrGrimm

What's that smell?


----------



## debbie5

Can you smell the Snickers on my breath!!??


----------



## MrGrimm

Or my Baby Ruths?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you leave any candy for the TOTs?


----------



## MrGrimm

Why do I look fat?


----------



## debbie5

I thought you were my Sugar Daddy??


----------



## MrGrimm

Only if you're still my Sweet Mamma ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't that a Skynyrd song ?


----------



## Goblin

Who's skinny in a sarong?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you been sticking french fries in your ears again?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't your mother say not to put beans in your ears?


----------



## Monk

How could I hear what she said with beans in my ears?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't you read lips?


----------



## debbie5

how did Helen Keller burn her ear?


----------



## MrGrimm

Or was it her rear?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What burns Helen Keller's @$$ ? A flame about this high?


----------



## Goblin

Who says?


----------



## debbie5

Is that the lamest question or what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did everyone sleep well last night?


----------



## debbie5

is it that obvious??? (LOL..true..)


----------



## Monk

How can you tell?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it written down somewhere?

(Hi, Monk!)


----------



## debbie5

are we back to reading in Braille again?


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe we should read the bumps on your head?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could we add some new ones ?


----------



## Spooky1

Could you put down the 2x4 please?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhhh - the 7 iron ?


----------



## debbie5

what is the phone number to 911?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a long distance call if you holler out the window?


----------



## debbie5

was I born in a holler??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we gong to have a yodeling contest now?


----------



## MrGrimm

Someone ask for some ricolla?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you turn you head and cough?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it down here somewhere?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Really, where?


----------



## debbie5

Where, wolf??


----------



## scareme

Is it a she wolf?


----------



## Goblin

Where did you see a wolf?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Was it a full moon when you saw it?


----------



## MrGrimm

Does your back get hairier during a full moon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a medical condition?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Do you take prozac for it?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is that the red pill or the blue?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

What's the red pill do again?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do you really want to see how far the rabbit hole goes?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Why is the Mad hatter at the end?


----------



## MrGrimm

Isn't it to follow the white rabbit?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Didn't the Mad Hatter eat the White rabbit?


----------



## MrGrimm

Wasn't that the Cheshire cat?


----------



## Spooky1

Which one of these bottle will make me small?


----------



## MrGrimm

But will the blue pill make you big?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If someone asked me who in this thread was smoking the hookah with the caterpillar, what do you think I'd say?


----------



## Goblin

How do you smoke a hooker?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Who hid the Shrooms... I mean Mushrooms?


----------



## debbie5

has someone been sniffing too much spray paint lately??


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Do I look Brain dead?


----------



## debbie5

are there other parts of you that are dead?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Are they tastey?


----------



## MrGrimm

Has someone eaten you?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Why are you better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is anyone not ready for Halloween yet?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Is a hundred ediable eyeballs ready enough?


----------



## MrGrimm

What did you make the eyeballs with?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Didn't you guess frosted doughnut holes?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(He heh, Donut ho's )


----------



## scareme

How did I not see that one coming?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Are you sure you didn't?


----------



## debbie5

Don't you have full respect for The Doughnut as well as all items containing bacon??


----------



## scareme

Is someone sharing doughnuts?


----------



## Spooky1

Can i get one without trans fats?


----------



## Goblin

Does they come sugar free too?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Would that be gross?


----------



## debbie5

Did you buy 144 of them??


----------



## Monk

why would you buy 144 of them?


----------



## debbie5

isn't 12 dozen a gross?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you watched the Dirty Dozen?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Had a $5 foot long ?


----------



## debbie5

is the size or the money more important to you?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Is a footlong for five bucks really a good price?


----------



## Goblin

What do you consider a good price?


----------



## debbie5

could we haggle?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Are you sure that is a foot long?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Could it be a foot short?


----------



## scareme

Do you have two left feet?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that make it rough on dancing?


----------



## debbie5

is that why you always turn me in circles when we dance, Gobby??


----------



## Spooky1

Were you dancing to Thriller?


----------



## debbie5

was that the night YOU were Denny Terrio, or was it me??


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it both of us?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is anyone else disturbed by this image?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's Denny Terrio?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it some sort of dog?


----------



## scareme

Have you had your shots?


----------



## Goblin

Who are we shooting at?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nothing, till we see the whites of their eyes, right ?


----------



## Spooky1

What if their eyes are bloodshot?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't they still be white?


----------



## MrGrimm

How about mother-of-pearl?


----------



## Spooky1

Am I suppose to know pearl's mother?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who stole the Black Pearl?


----------



## Bone To Pick

The RoxyBlue Oyster Cult?


----------



## Evil Andrew

And she ran to him ?
She had taken his hand?
She had become like they are ?


----------



## aquariumreef

Why all the questions?


----------



## debbie5

why not?


----------



## Spooky1

You tied the Knot?


----------



## Goblin

Who tied up a nut?


----------



## scareme

So you think you're a tuff nut to crack?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't we have some professional nut crackers on staff?


----------



## Spooky1

Shall we dance to the Nut Cracker suite?


----------



## debbie5

Do I need a new bra?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you know Victoria's secret?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it that Victoria is really Victor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you just love that movie?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you break glass by hitting a high note?


----------



## debbie5

does this fat make me look fat?


----------



## Zurgh

Does this dress make me taste fat?


----------



## debbie5

are you wearing a bacon dress??


----------



## Spooky1

Would you mind stepping into this frying pan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we having fried feet for dinner?


----------



## debbie5

is that like a "$5 foot long" at Subway??


----------



## Zurgh

Can you substitute bacon or ham for bread at Subway?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to make me sick?


----------



## Zurgh

Would it look better if my nose hairs were braided with bows or with ribbons?


----------



## scareme

What color dress will you be wearing it with?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Is pink your favorit color?


----------



## Spooky1

What is your quest?


----------



## Zurgh

What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't that be 90 meters / second, assuming the swallow is dead, and keeps it's wings tucked in to reduce drag ?


----------



## debbie5

didn't we do this only last month? are you people getting senile??


----------



## Spooky1

do I know you?


----------



## scareme

Don't you remember me?


----------



## debbie5

didn't we do this only last month? are you people getting senile??


----------



## scareme

Mom, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Zurgh

I'm your Mom?!?!?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that an honorary title, or a biological one?


----------



## scareme

Is that you dad?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could you plese give your mother and I a little privacy?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to give me nightmares?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't beauty in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## Goblin

Jeeprs Creepers, where did you get those peepers?


----------



## debbie5

do you have something in you eye? is it a log?


----------



## Spooky1

Does grandma have big eyes?


----------



## debbie5

are the potato eyes watching me again!!?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why aren't there ever any guilty bystanders?


----------



## Zurgh

What makes you so sure they are innocent?


----------



## scareme

Aren't they just standing by?


----------



## Goblin

Standing by what?


----------



## debbie5

shouldn't y'all stop standing around and get to work?


----------



## Spooky1

What if my work involves standing?


----------



## debbie5

do you mind if I grand stand at your standing?? are you understanding??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a leg to stand on?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a wooden leg?


----------



## debbie5

is my name Peg? or Woody?


----------



## Zurgh

Is that a parrot on your shoulder?


----------



## debbie5

Can I give you the bird?


----------



## Goblin

Does birdseed come with it?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Who ate all the birdseed?!??!?


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps I planted it, to grow more birds in Springtime??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do bigger seeds grow bigger birds?


----------



## Zurgh

Do all big birds live on sesame street?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would the child of Kermit & Miss Piggy be a pog or a frig?


----------



## Goblin

Hasn't that question puzzled people for years?


----------



## debbie5

Don't frogs lay eggs, and pigs bear live young??


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't all born bare?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you baring your soul?


----------



## debbie5

Can you smell my bear breath??


----------



## Spooky1

Did you forget to floss?


----------



## debbie5

Would you like to buy some Organic, Teeth Cheese??


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Don´t you have any toe cheese?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we change the topic please?


----------



## Zurgh

Well, should we then discuss tax code, or microscopic sea life?


----------



## Goblin

How about Microscopic sea life's tax codes?


----------



## debbie5

has anyone ever met my friend, Mr. Hugh Jass?


----------



## Zurgh

How ever would we recognize him?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> has anyone ever met my friend, Mr. Hugh Jass?


Why, yes I have. Isn't his newest burger establishment in Lexington, KY ?


----------



## debbie5

Lol! Nice.


----------



## Spooky1

Did you forget to ask a question?


----------



## Goblin

Was she speechless?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying, you have nothing to say?


----------



## Zurgh

Just what are you trying to say?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So, a Hugh Jass can leave you speechless?


----------



## Spooky1

Who sat on my pie?


----------



## debbie5

Isn't pie the reason I have Hugh Jass??


----------



## Goblin

You named it?


----------



## debbie5

am I paranoid cuz I think Hugh Jass follows me everywhere I go?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you rather talk about Hugh Jackman?


----------



## debbie5

did I just meowwwwrrrrr??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Before airbrushing ?


----------



## Zurgh

Where is the milkmaid?


----------



## Goblin

Is she gathering the milk?


----------



## debbie5

are you a strong, well-h**g stable boy??


----------



## Spooky1

Is your mind migrating toward the gutter again?


----------



## debbie5

haven't you memorized lines from "The Producers" word-for-word?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Can we please go back to looking at Hugh Jackman?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is this really worth going back to?


----------



## Goblin

What did you do with your pineapple shirt?


----------



## debbie5

could we see Hugh when is is NOT portraying a flamboyant composer with maracas??


----------



## debbie5

JINX GOBBY!! LOL>.go to bed.


----------



## Goblin

Are you asking me nicely? lol


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to **tell** you to?? (am I combining threads??)


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about another Hugh picture?


----------



## debbie5

MMmm..long hair or short?? (my vote is always long hair on a guy...mmeeowwr..)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aren't we just going from bad to worse?


----------



## Goblin

Did you say you go to bed with worms?


----------



## debbie5

you have a bad case of worms!!?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your tapeworm well fed?


----------



## debbie5

it is possible for my tapeworm to be an anorexic?


----------



## Zurgh

Can you 'jump rope' with your tapeworm?


----------



## Goblin

Does your tapeworm have a name?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you holding on to something you need to let go of?


----------



## debbie5

can you say "Taenia solium"??


----------



## Goblin

Can you say it as fast as you can a hundred times?


----------



## debbie5

do you want me to be tongue tied?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it more fun than someone pulling your leg?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or your finger?


----------



## Spooky1

Did something die in here?


----------



## debbie5

could you please go and fetch me the Febreze? Or a gas mask??


----------



## Goblin

Expecting a gas attack, are we?


----------



## Evil Andrew

shall I open another can ?


----------



## Goblin

Why?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you contemplating your existence?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you like the clam chowder?


----------



## debbie5

what's that fly doing in my soup!?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Were the _Jack the Ripper_ murders really a coverup perpetrated by the Masons?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to join my secret society?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it so secret that even you don't know where it's located?


----------



## debbie5

If I wear Secret deoderant, can I join?


----------



## tcass01

If your deoderant is Secret, how do we know you use it?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you ask that question if you were standing down wind?


----------



## tcass01

Do you like my hat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you wearing a chic fedora?


----------



## tcass01

If I wear a chic fedora can I join the secret society?


----------



## debbie5

can I wear my towel?


----------



## tcass01

Is a towel all you will be wearing?


----------



## Spooky1

Can a towel be considered a hat?


----------



## tcass01

Can a hat be considered a towel?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can I borrow your towe for a sec ? My car just hit a water buffalo.


----------



## Spooky1

Is Chevy Chase funny?


----------



## Goblin

Funny HA HA or funny strange?


----------



## debbie5

is it only me who thinks Chase & Jack Black are no funnier than any regular person??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you see me raising my hand?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you agreeing, or are you asking permission to go to the bathroom?


----------



## debbie5

^perhaps she has a question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone really know what time it is?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it Howdy Doody time?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't it way past that time, a while ago, now?


----------



## debbie5

who made candles out of my Lava Lamp last night?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have sharks with frikin lasers attached to their heads for Christmas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want evil sharks?


----------



## debbie5

could I loan you a shark?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to place a bet?


----------



## debbie5

I thought all bets were off?


----------



## Goblin

How much were they off by?


----------



## scareme

Who's covering the spread?


----------



## Goblin

You covered the bread?


----------



## Evil Andrew

By convention there is color,
By convention sweetness,
By convention bitterness,
But in reality are there just atoms and space?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Whothehell thought it was a good idea to put James Caan in a western? He carries a blade and dresses in black leather- seriously ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like him better with aliens?


----------



## Goblin

Do aliens eat slim jims?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you know where the meat packing plant gets those things?


----------



## Spooky1

Are people, meat-by products?


----------



## Zurgh

Will you meet the meat?


----------



## Goblin

At the next meeting?


----------



## debbie5

Soylent Green is.....PEOPLE??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you get fries with that?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have green eggs and ham?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you Sam I Am?


----------



## Spooky1

Not a Son of Sam?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Son of Spam?


----------



## Zurgh

Would that have anything to do with the Hogfather?


----------



## debbie5

don't you people know you give me a headache?


----------



## Spooky1

Wasn't that our plan?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Plan? There isn't any plan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you plan to not ask a question?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sad, isn't it ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it?


----------



## debbie5

Who wants to wash my ghost socks for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they invisible?


----------



## Spooky1

Do ghost socks only come out at night?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or is it a ghost named Socks that needs washing?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you being haunted by the ghost of the Clinton's cat?


----------



## Zurgh

Should we call animal control or Ghostbusters?


----------



## Goblin

Which ones the cheapest?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where would we be without fiscal conservatism ?


----------



## Spooky1

Was Scrooge a fiscal conservative?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or surplus population?


----------



## scareme

Can you really ask that with a straight face?


----------



## Goblin

Why is everyone laughing?


----------



## debbie5

who drank all the spaghetti sauce?


----------



## Drago

Was is spagetti sauce or was it blood?


----------



## debbie5

is the leftover blood kept in the 'fridge?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you like your blood, body temperature?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Won't it spoil if it's left out of the fridge?


----------



## Drago

Doesn't it taste better if boiled?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't red always served at cellar temperature, and white chilled?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying you keep fresh bodies in your cellar?


----------



## debbie5

are you a size 14?


----------



## scareme

Why, do you want to buy me something for Christmas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How much does a bag of coal cost?


----------



## debbie5

isn't it nearly impossible to buy coal now?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you care for some oil shale, instead?


----------



## debbie5

are you hydro fracking me?


----------



## Zurgh

Is that legal without a permit?


----------



## Goblin

Is it legal with one?


----------



## debbie5

have I spoiled your well water?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have a sulfurous smell?


----------



## Goblin

What does sulfurous smell like?


----------



## Drago

Doesn't it smell like rotten eggs?


----------



## scareme

Are you guys making fun of my cooking again?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you baking pies for the pie fight?


----------



## debbie5

aren't they just made from meringue?


----------



## scareme

Is that one of those fancy French words, Miss Fancypants?


----------



## Spooky1

What makes pants fancy?


----------



## scareme

Would it be just the fact someone is wearing them with black patten leather shoes?


----------



## Zurgh

Aren't shark pants considered fancy?


----------



## scareme

Would you try on a pair so I can see?


----------



## debbie5

don't you know who is Lord of the Sharkpants? (hands at sides, tapping furiously across the stage..)


----------



## Goblin

Is it Charlie Sheen?


----------



## scareme

Would you give us a hint?


----------



## Evil Queen

Would that give it away?


----------



## scareme

What are you giving away? Can I have some? Can I, please?


----------



## debbie5

who handed me this ice cold, fits-in-your-hand, condensation-wet, yummy glass bottle of ***COKE****?


----------



## Drago

Didn't you get it from the polar bear?


----------



## debbie5

MMMmmm... (glug glug glug)...Maybe Tsantsa Claus left me this Coke as an early present, cuz I'm so doggone GOOD?


----------



## Zurgh

Could it have been left as a bribe?


----------



## scareme

Hey! Who took my ice cold Coke I left here on the table?


----------



## Zurgh

Was it debbie?


----------



## scareme

Alright, where is she hiding?


----------



## debbie5

I'm so tiny & petite that I could be hiding anywhere, now couldn't I?


----------



## Goblin

Can you hide inside a straw?


----------



## scareme

Does she really think I can't see her there?


----------



## Goblin

Why shouldn't you see her hair?


----------



## scareme

What color does she have it this week?


----------



## Drago

Isn't it a different colour everyday?


----------



## debbie5

am I a horse of a different color?


----------



## Spooky1

Is horsing around allowed on the forum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I need to rein you in?


----------



## debbie5

if you do, don't you think it would rain on his parade??


----------



## debbie5

why am I posting again??


----------



## Drago

Why don't you tell us?


----------



## Spooky1

Is my mind control working on Debbie now?


----------



## Drago

Is that what your hoping for?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to become one of my mindless minions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are the qualifications?


----------



## debbie5

These are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## Spooky1

Can you state that as a question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

These are not the droids you are looking for, are they?


----------



## Drago

Who's looking for whom/what again?


----------



## Zurgh

Was it that one, by the stuff, ya' know, over there?


----------



## Goblin

What?


----------



## Zurgh

Don't you know?


----------



## Goblin

Do you?


----------



## Zurgh

Of course, but don't we need a refresher course once and a while?


----------



## debbie5

(Said in best fake Irish accent, while shaking my cane at you) Looks like YOU could use a lil refreshing there, eh boy??


----------



## Drago

Great, what kind of refreshments you offering?


----------



## Spooky1

Who spiked the punch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who drank all the spiked punch?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that a pink elephant over there? hic


----------



## debbie5

what is that fly doing in the rum punch?


----------



## Zurgh

The backstroke?


----------



## Goblin

Do flies like to punch rum?


----------



## debbie5

Blah blah blah, bluh-blah blah??


----------



## stagehand1975

What did the fly say to the pink elephant?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Is there any more rum for this punch?"


----------



## Drago

Are you going to buy more rum if none is left?


----------



## Spooky1

Is rum our only choice?


----------



## debbie5

Could I have some redrum, please?


----------



## Drago

Sure, let me just fetch a knife, please?


----------



## scareme

Would you settle for a lead pipe in the libary?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Col. Mustard around here somewhere?


----------



## debbie5

Do you have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## scareme

There's poop on what? Where's the damn cat?


----------



## debbie5

have you looked on the tin roof?


----------



## scareme

Now where did the ladder go?


----------



## debbie5

you mean the one from Rose Suchac Ladder Company?


----------



## scareme

Are they paying you for that advertisement?


----------



## Goblin

Is WHO paying them for that advertisement?


----------



## scareme

Have you met Rose?


----------



## Zurgh

Is her beauty 'that which launched a thousand ships', or to put it bluntly, does her face look like a champagne bottle?


----------



## Goblin

Are we still talking about Rose?


----------



## scareme

Who else?


----------



## Goblin

What about her?


----------



## debbie5

don't you know that Rose Suchac Ladder Company is the one who makes the golden ladder that Santa uses to get to the top of all the roofs?
("From a-top of the roof, there Rose Suchac Ladder, I sprang from my bed to see what was the matter...")


----------



## Drago

Didn't you know santa doesn't use slippery frozen ladders?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it Christmas yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we celebrate the Winter Solstice first?


----------



## Drago

Sure, why not?


----------



## Spooky1

Will the world end in a year?


----------



## scareme

Why, did you have plans beyound that?


----------



## Drago

Maybe he's planning a big Christmas display next year, wants to reassure it's still worth doing it?


----------



## debbie5

does Santa's beard have nits?


----------



## Goblin

Should it?


----------



## Drago

How many elves it takes to load up Santa's sack?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a wormhole in Santa's sack that leads to Toy R Us?


----------



## debbie5

Does Santa have back problems from carrying that sack?


----------



## Drago

Don't think he does, hasn't he been doing this for decades?


----------



## debbie5

And why does he have so many alias?? Does he have an ankle monitoring bracelet, too?


----------



## Drago

He must have, didn't he fail breathalyzer a few times while speeding on sleigh?


----------



## debbie5

and all those breaking-and-entering charges??


----------



## Drago

and embezzling of milk and cookies?


----------



## Goblin

How do you embezzle milk and cookies?


----------



## debbie5

what if you rhyme and guzzle milk and cookies??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will the milk shoot out your nose if you do that?


----------



## Drago

If it does, will you redrink it?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you want to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does someone have a bucket handy?


----------



## debbie5

wouldn't that just aerate the milk & give it flavor, bringing you one step closer to making home made ice cream??


----------



## Spooky1

Nose flavored ice cream?


----------



## debbie5

Tis the season for home made gifts??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you make enough mice for everyone?


----------



## Drago

To clarify, who's everyone?


----------



## debbie5

who knows how to install printer ink cartridges?


----------



## Zurgh

Install them into what, exactly?


----------



## Goblin

Did you lose the instructions again?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want instructions on home lobotomies again?


----------



## debbie5

Can you believe I figured out how to install the cartridges AND found my lobotomy ice pick, all in the same day?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it your lucky day?


----------



## debbie5

isn't every day we are above ground, lucky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you like caves?


----------



## Drago

Is there strange creatures in the caves?


----------



## debbie5

I stalagmite answer that question??


----------



## Spooky1

^ do you glow in the dark?


----------



## scareme

Have you noticed that since the atomic tests?


----------



## Goblin

Who's been testing atomics again?


----------



## debbie5

^am I drowning at the bottom of the gene pool?


----------



## Spooky1

Why are there so many people in the shallow end of the gene pool?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The whole pool seems rather shallow around here, don't ya think?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we introduce some mutations to the gene pool?


----------



## Goblin

Gene has a pool?


----------



## debbie5

Gene Simmons rescued me from the gene pool!!??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now the mutant tongue genes are on the loose?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure he's human?


----------



## Goblin

Did everyone have a great Christmas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ ?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't that the first day of school?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever experenced the joy of your child getting their first place of their own?

It's called buying groceries son. Food does not magically appear on the shelves on it's own.


----------



## Goblin

Could it be you never heard of the Grocery Elves?


----------



## scareme

Are you on my son's side?


----------



## Goblin

Is his the right or left side?


----------



## debbie5

isn't Mommy the do-my-taxes elf, the grocery elf, the laundry elf, the loan me 20 bucks elf, the what is that funny bump on my ass elf...??


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Can I get one of those mommy elves?


----------



## Goblin

Do the elves make cookies too?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mine do, don't yours?


----------



## Spooky1

Who tossing the cookies?


----------



## Goblin

What kind of cookies are they tossing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The ones made with Olestra ?


----------



## debbie5

Evil Andrew said:


> The ones made with Olestra ?


LOL..I thought those squirt?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a little squirt?


----------



## Spooky1

Shall I shoot you with a squirt gun?


----------



## ERVysther

Is this thing shot?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't you say it's normal wear n tear, but not completely shot ?


----------



## Goblin

Who's doing all the shooting?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Won't it be over soon?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it the end of the world?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that in December?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do we still have to buy presents ?


----------



## Spooky1

Should we still make props for Halloween 2013?


----------



## debbie5

Why is a plastic bracelet that is a dollar in the Dollar Store priced at $4.99 in the NY state museum's gift shop?


----------



## Spooky1

Could it be greed?


----------



## Goblin

Could it be made of an ancient plastic?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could it be overpaid, unionized state employees?


----------



## Spooky1

Why do we have 3 dog beds in the house, and only one dog (who sleeps on or under our bed)?


----------



## scareme

Is this a math problem? Did anyone say we were going to have math problems today?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would it be better to have a drinking problem, than a math problem?


----------



## Spooky1

Who has a problem drinking?


----------



## scareme

Is there a hole in your lip?


----------



## Goblin

Do they whistle when they suck air?


----------



## debbie5

Don't you blow when you whistle??


----------



## stagehand1975

Do you whistle while you build.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Why are we talking about whistling?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we talk about kazoos instead?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Can you play the Kazoo?


----------



## scareme

Who paid you to ask me that question? Was it Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

We can get paid to ask questions about someone's kazoo?


----------



## Spooky1

Is a wazoo related to a kazoo?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it a female Kazoo?


----------



## stagehand1975

Where is your kazoo anyway.


----------



## PirateLady

why are we talking about a kazoo?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Are we talking about Kazoos? Are we?


----------



## scareme

Do you too, think there is some hidden meaning here?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I don't know is there?


----------



## scareme

Who can we ask?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Evil A?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you afraid to talk to him?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Isn't Vlad scarier?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that kind of like chosing between the devil and the deep blue sea?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Depeneds, which is older?


----------



## debbie5

Can I get someone to second the motion that Vlad IS older *AND* wears Depends??


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Will I get Banned for that?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can I be of any assistance at this juncture?


----------



## scareme

Can you speak French and dance the Hokey Pokey backwards?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mettez le pied droit à l’intérieur
Mettez le pied droit à l’extérieur
Mettez le pied droit à l’intérieur
Et le secouez tout autour
Vous faites l’Hokey-Pokey
Et vous vous tournez autour
Et c’est ce qui est tout au sujet ??


----------



## Spooky1

Did you do that while wearing roller skates?


----------



## debbie5

Won't you take me to Funkytown??


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Pourquoi parlons-nous en français?


----------



## Goblin

What did you say?


----------



## scareme

Are we speaking in French?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

How dose this answere the Kazoo question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone know where the kazoo went?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Didn't Evil A eat the Kazoo?


----------



## debbie5

was it a wazoo kazoo we are looking for, or a didgeridoo kazoo?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Do I really want to answere that?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this a pop quiz?


----------



## Goblin

They have quizes about pop?


----------



## debbie5

did the weasel know about this??


----------



## scareme

Who are you calling a weasel?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we need to ferret out the offender?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What's the difference between a ferret and a weasel anyway?


----------



## Goblin

What makes you think they have any differences?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> was a wazoo kazoo we are looking for, or a didgeridoo kazoo?


Is there going to be a group buy on these ?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/folk-traditional-instruments/lyons-the-wazoo-kazoo-with-megaphone/502295000910910?src=3WWRWXGB&ZYXSEM=0


----------



## scareme

Are you willing to sponsor the group buy?


----------



## Spooky1

Will we be forming a Haunt Forum kazoo band?


----------



## Goblin

Do we need one?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

What would the forums be like with out one?


----------



## Lunatic

Is there really a bigfoot?


----------



## debbie5

I don't know why, tho' I have seen the pictures of him, Yeti question whether he is real or not?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think Bigfoot is punny?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is the world ready for that much music ?


----------



## debbie5

wait...DID SOMEONE GIVE THE YETI A WAZOO KAZOO!!?? or is that the sound of Gobby snoring again??


----------



## Goblin

How much did they pay you to be Cheetah's stunt double?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you all inSANE??!


----------



## debbie5

How can I possibly make "Yes." into a question??


----------



## scareme

Oui?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can "no" be a question too?


----------



## Spooky1

How would you answer that question?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't I have to think about it first?


----------



## scareme

Do your head hurt when you think too hard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What were you doing up at the wee hours of the morning?


----------



## scareme

Playing on the Hauntforum, what else would I be doing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you given some thought to actually sleeping?


----------



## debbie5

Would you like to join our Haunted Hormones Club??


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have a Club sandwich instead?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's sandwiches ? Can I get a Phillie?


----------



## Spooky1

You want a horse sandwich?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have bread big enough for it?


----------



## debbie5

isnt that a bit personal??


----------



## Spooky1

Will it ever snow here this Winter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like shoveling snow that much?


----------



## scareme

How else will he keep up his big mucles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think doing all the household chores will be enough to keep him in shape?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Maybe spend more time using the Thigh Master ?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't round a shape?


----------



## Goblin

Who's rounding up sheep?


----------



## debbie5

spooky1 said:


> isn't round a shape?


lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Scareme about to post here?


----------



## Spooky1

It's been 12 hours, so do you still think scareme will be posting?


----------



## Evil Andrew

At 24 hrs, will we put out a missing persons report?


----------



## Goblin

What sort of report does the missing person have to turn in?


----------



## Spooky1

Does inaction mean missing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I missing something?


----------



## scareme

Was I missing? I wonder where I was?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you have an alibi ?


----------



## scareme

Weren't you my alibi?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I need an alibi, if I didn't do it?


----------



## Goblin

Can you prove it?


----------



## scareme

Does he have the right to remain silent?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is remaining silent even a possibility for him?


----------



## Spooky1

Am i being too loud?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

What is too loud?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who knows Miranda ?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Miranda?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have you been to planet Miranda before?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The 11th moon of ....... of........?


----------



## Spooky1

Are there Reavers out here?


----------



## debbie5

If I was not read my Miranda Rights, can I get out of this cell, please??


----------



## scareme

Did you make your one phone call yet?


----------



## Goblin

Did you call Matlock?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If the radical priest came to get you released, would you be on the cover of Newsweek?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that up to Newsweek?


----------



## scareme

Are you on your way? Do you know where you're going? Is Julio going with you?


----------



## Goblin

Is he supposed to?


----------



## Spooky1

With Kodak going bankrupt, will I still be able to get Kodachrome for my Nikon camera?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you remember the Polaroid Swinger?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

is that a dance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

Would you like to see a vintage commercial about the camera?






(I had one of these cameras many moons ago)


----------



## debbie5

didn't you only recently throw out your Polaroid One Step? (I think that was a dance, too...)


----------



## Spooky1

What would Ansel Adams do?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't he say, "I died in 1984" ?


----------



## debbie5

The answer is "Who was George Orwell?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a cobra under the car?


----------



## debbie5

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...04AA4F7F59A92AF990716E75FA69863EAA746&first=0

is that a cobra car??


----------



## scareme

Is that what you are buying ,me for my birthday?


----------



## Spooky1

How about a Rambler instead?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a Nash Metropolitan ?


----------



## Goblin

Is that what the people of Metropolis drive?


----------



## debbie5

can we brush our teeth in the reflection on the hubcaps??


----------



## Spooky1

Who stole my hubcaps?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Was it the Jets ?


----------



## Spooky1

Or could it be the Sharks?


----------



## Goblin

Could it have been the notorious Hubcap Jack?


----------



## debbie5

Maybe it was the Sharkpants gang? The Apple Dumpling Gang??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you know, it's not a gang, it's a club ?


----------



## Spooky1

A club that carries clubs?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a bridge club?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is there any bridge mix left?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you seen a dentist about that bridge?


----------



## Goblin

Is that question the unabridged version?


----------



## debbie5

who ate all the nuts out of the bridge mix!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you crazy as a loon?


----------



## Spooky1

Are Loons actually loony?


----------



## debbie5

Can you hear the loons, Normannnnnn??


----------



## Spooky1

Why is the pond golden?


----------



## Goblin

Are we panning for gold in the pond?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or digging for gold ?


----------



## Goblin

Who's digging coal?


----------



## debbie5

Did you get 16 Tons & another day older & deeper in debt??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a country music song?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that dueling banjos I hear?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it the Foggy Mountain Breakdown?


----------



## scareme

Aren't we all entitled to a breakdown now and then?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Break down, go ahead and give it to me?


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying you want a breakdown?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Better than a break dance, right?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you have your shots for that?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shots ?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you make mine a double?


----------



## Goblin

Is this anyway to run a railroad?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can I get one more for the ditch?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you more powerful than a locomotive?


----------



## Goblin

Has your TRAIN of thought been deRAILed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where's Mini?










(what were we talking about?)
.


----------



## Goblin

Don't you remember?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where are the donuts ?


----------



## Spooky1

Did Homer eat them?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't he leave any for the rest of us?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where would he have left them ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you dunk your donuts?


----------



## Goblin

He flunked doughnuts? Was it a tough class?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Did Evil A eat all the donuts?


----------



## Goblin

Did anyone else get any?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Dose goblin always havd to post after me?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you mind if I post here?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you get the feeling that it's later than it seems ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you live in another time zone?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

What time Zone lets Spooky be the weather man?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think I have a sunny disposition?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Why is it when you say your going to get some snow I get hammered?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you always drink every time it snows?


----------



## Goblin

If you're drunk how do you know it's snowing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Weather Channel ? (it's working for me right now : )


----------



## Goblin

How much are you paying it?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

You do realize your getting ripped off right?


----------



## Goblin

How does one get ripped off right?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Anyone up for getting ripped with me and Goblin ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will I have to get off this exercise bike first?


----------



## Spooky1

Does the rowing machine I used this evening count?


----------



## Goblin

What did you use it for?


----------



## badger

Can't you tell, I mean have you ever SEEN abs like these...?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you quit poking me in the stomach, it tickles?


----------



## Goblin

Who's poking you in the stomach?


----------



## debbie5

Did you know that in Greek, it's pronounced "sto-MAH-hee??"


----------



## Spooky1

Can I get a Gyro to fill my "sto-MAH-hee?


----------



## debbie5

What if you just eat a sammich and then I put you on The Scrambler at the county fair for an hour??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I have the puke bucket handy?


----------



## debbie5

Did he say he wanted a Gyro or a Centrifugo??


----------



## scareme

Are you taking orders?


----------



## debbie5

Who you tryin' ta order aroun!??


----------



## Goblin

Can I order a hamburger and fries?


----------



## debbie5

Will you pay me Tuesday for a hamburger today??


----------



## scareme

Hey! Who stole me spinach?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you cook your spinach in Olive Oil?


----------



## debbie5

Did you know that in the Greek, spinach/σπανάκι is pronounced, "SPUN-a-kee"? (LOL..)


----------



## scareme

And again I ask myself, What the heck is she talking about?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did anyone answer?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Wouldn't that be scarry if she did?


----------



## Goblin

Would anyone understand her if she did?


----------



## scareme

Do I know who you are talking about?


----------



## Goblin

Do you?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Who are we talking about again?


----------



## Spooky1

Will it ever snow here again?


----------



## debbie5

Snow in your HOUSE!??


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Now what is she talking about?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is there an interpreter available?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Are you offering?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that a sacrificial offering?


----------



## debbie5

who stole my goat? where's my altar? or my alter?


----------



## Goblin

Somebody stole your goat?


----------



## debbie5

it's not here....maybe someone took him to the movies??


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Should I put I lock on the barn to potect my goats?


----------



## Petronilla

Wasn't the barn already locked?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes but do I really want to chance my goats being stolen?


----------



## debbie5

is there a rash of goat pinching??


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Didn't you start this goat pinching thing?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't a goat kick if someone pinched him?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure it wasn't a Chupacabra?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that how they made the goat disappear? They yelled, "Abracachupacabra!!"


----------



## Goblin

How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Why don't you find out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will he need a good dental plan before trying that experiment?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't we ask Mr. Owl?


----------



## Goblin

Has he ever tried it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Didn't he say he tried it but didn't inhale ?


----------



## Spooky1

Should his eyes be so bloodshot if he didn't inhale?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't he snort it instead?


----------



## scareme

Are we talking about an owl or a pig?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did that little piggy go to market?


----------



## Spooky1

Did the butcher at the market get the little piggy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Didnt he go down the zip line, and not to the butcher's ?


----------



## Goblin

How do you know the butcher wasn't waiting at the end of the line?


----------



## debbie5

Wasn't Johnny cash at the end of the line??


----------



## Evil Andrew

What about the burning ring of fire? Is that for a pig roast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some Preparation H for that?


----------



## Goblin

What does the H stand for?


----------



## debbie5

Does "hiney" have an "e" in it, or it is "hiny"?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't the proper term derriere?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Heinie ?


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying it's actually called Preperation Hiney?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What does the label indicate?


----------



## scareme

Who bothers to read the lables anyway?


----------



## Goblin

Don't enquiring minds want to know?


----------



## debbie5

isn't derriere what you breathe at the milk bottling plant??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

is it safe to breathe that kind of air?


----------



## Spooky1

How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I try that, will you be there to catch me if I pass out?


----------



## Evil Andrew

This isn't a David Carradine thing , is it?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't he sing that disco song that goes, "Won't you take me to...Feng shui-town??"


----------



## scareme

Can you hum a few bars?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this, name that tune?


----------



## aquariumreef

So what _are_ the signs of demon possession?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

What are these pointy things growing out of my head?


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like antennae, are you an alien?


----------



## aquariumreef

Maybe he's a ninja?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe they're horns


----------



## Spooky1

Is he turning into a goat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A Nanny or a Billy?


----------



## Goblin

He's not a Satyr is he?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Should us ladies hide?


----------



## Goblin

Are we playing hiding go seek?


----------



## debbie5

"Hide and Goat Seek"?? who would want to seek out a **goat**?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to get my goat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep - where would you like her?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that you, Evil Andrew?


----------



## debbie5

is that Mr. Roper??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't that a terrible pun?


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Is that you, Evil Andrew?


(the one with the hat or the horns ? : )


----------



## Spooky1

Can't you tell which one is you?


----------



## Goblin

Is he wearing his goat costume again?


----------



## debbie5

Shouldn't your name be Evil Billy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you know, I'm only half goat?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure it's not the upper half?


----------



## debbie5

Do you need an EpiGoaty for your unwanted hair?


----------



## Spooky1

Can he can borrow your Epilady?


----------



## debbie5

Who are you calling a "lady"?


----------



## Goblin

Are we name calling again?


----------



## debbie5

are YOU a lady?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we need to do some genetic testing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Are you sure it's not the upper half?


Like these guys ?


----------



## Goblin

Are we supposed to like them?


----------



## debbie5

did that get your goat?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I need to worry about killer weregoats now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some tea?


----------



## debbie5

what kind of "herbs" are IN that "herbal " tea??!!


----------



## Spooky1

Can I get some reali-tea?


----------



## debbie5

Why do cows have tea-ts if they give milk and not tea? Shouldn't they be called milkts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What kind of insani-tea is that?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't it be best to maintain my neutrali-tea in these matters ?


----------



## Goblin

Are you having a tea party?


----------



## Spooky1

Will the Mad Hatter be there?


----------



## debbie5

Was that the March hare that just ran past??


----------



## Goblin

How do you know it was a March Hare?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dat was no Hare ! Kill da Wabbit , Kill da Wabbit ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we sing some opera arias?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have an awful hairdo?


----------



## Goblin

Have they flipped their wig?


----------



## N. Fantom

What color is their wig


----------



## Spooky1

Are you going to wig out?


----------



## Goblin

Are they completely bald or just partially?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that a hair DON'T?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we talk about something other than my hairline?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why not talk about your hairline?


----------



## debbie5

"hairline"?? is that at all like a drumline?? do you have men with tall furry hats stomping around on the edge of your forehead??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time for dinner yet?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why aren't you making dinner?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why don't we go out for dinner ?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it a little late for dinner?


----------



## N. Fantom

Or is it a little too early for dinner?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't time for a late night snack?


----------



## Ramonadona

Would the snack be of the desert persuasion?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it to be dessert in the desert?


----------



## Goblin

Is it called Baked Arizona?


----------



## debbie5

Wouldn't you love to get baked in ANY state right now??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it too cold where you are?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it 76 degrees here today?


----------



## debbie5

Do you mean today today or yesterday today??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we do the Time Warp again?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you put your hands on your hips?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it just a step to the right?


----------



## N. Fantom

Weren't we talking about a transylvanian transvestite?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't we be better off getting baked with Debbie ?


----------



## N. Fantom

What do you mean by getting baked?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we be half baked instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this conversation half baked?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Is it overdone?


----------



## Goblin

Are we cooking something?


----------



## Ramonadona

Where's the food?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the dog eat it?


----------



## Hairazor

What dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need a seeing eye dog?


----------



## N. Fantom

Did the Chinese eat the dog?


----------



## debbie5

How did you know I subscribe to that channel??

http://www.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog?ob=4&feature=results_main


----------



## N. Fantom

How did you find that video?


----------



## Ramonadona

The video from the survielance camera?


----------



## N. Fantom

You have the evidence?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What do you get when you fall in love ?


----------



## Goblin

I don't know, what did you get?


----------



## Hairazor

Why do you want to know?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why don't you want to know?


----------



## debbie5

Who can it be now??


----------



## debbie5

^why has no one answered you?


----------



## N. Fantom

^Why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Evil Andrew

When talking tou yourself, do you use different sounding voices ?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why did you spell to wrong?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do two wrongs make a right?


----------



## N. Fantom

Are you saying that I was spelling to wrong?


----------



## Goblin

Why are you spelling "to wrong"?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I too to two wrong to answer this?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why are you confusing me like this?!?!?!


----------



## aquariumreef

Why aren't you confused by the flapperking yet?


----------



## N. Fantom

What does flapperking mean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it a submarine toilet?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why do submarines need a toilet, do they go to the bathroom?


----------



## Evil Andrew

In the Navy, isn'tit refered to as "the head" ?


----------



## debbie5

the titular head?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want to be crowned?


----------



## debbie5

like my molars are crowned??


----------



## Goblin

Were they crowned King or Queen?


----------



## Hairazor

When were the King and Queen married?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't you get the invitation?


----------



## N. Fantom

What invitations?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you get one?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why do people keep asking that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it indicate a lack of imagination?


----------



## N. Fantom

Like the imagination in sponge bob that makes rainbows?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Why are you showing your age like that?


----------



## scareme

Would you rather he show his age, than something else?


----------



## N. Fantom

Are you flirting with me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## N. Fantom

Are you trying to make me blush?


----------



## Hairazor

Does blushing make you light headed?


----------



## PirateLady

Or is it the wine you had with dinner?


----------



## Goblin

Who whines at dinner?


----------



## debbie5

what's for dinner??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some albatross?


----------



## Hairazor

Who has time to eat dinner?


----------



## ladysherry

Which wine should I serve?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Red or white?


----------



## scareme

Does anyone have a beer?


----------



## ladysherry

domestic or import?


----------



## scareme

In a clean glass or dirty one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's turn is it to wash the dishes?


----------



## debbie5

when dishes get dirty, don't you just throw them out and buy more?


----------



## Spooky1

Are your good dishes made of paper?


----------



## scareme

Isn't a good looking paper dish called a pin-up?


----------



## N. Fantom

Are you a pin-up model?


----------



## Hairazor

Who wants to know?


----------



## GothicCandle

does anyone care?


----------



## debbie5

hasn't Spooky has papered his walls with pinups??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been peeking through the windows?


----------



## debbie5

didn't you notice my sentence structure??


----------



## N. Fantom

Is the structure made of steel?


----------



## debbie5

do you want to see my abs of steel??


----------



## scareme

Do you really want me to answer that?


----------



## debbie5

do they look more like flab abs to you??


----------



## scareme

Was I just looking in the mirror?


----------



## Goblin

Were you looking at your reflection?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a reflection?


----------



## debbie5

Shall I reflect upon that to get an answer??


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't you rather just shake the magic 8 ball?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to "try again later"?


----------



## scareme

What if they outlook is not so good?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why are we talking about outdated toys?


----------



## Goblin

Who's taking outdated toys?


----------



## Zurgh

Why are we not talking turkey?


----------



## Goblin

Do you speak fluent turkey?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can you translate ?


----------



## Hairazor

What language do you want?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you speak Klingon?


----------



## N. Fantom

Whats Klingon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can you tell who has been watching Star Trek since 1968 ?


----------



## debbie5

(jIH jatlh Klingon. )


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like some Tranya?


----------



## debbie5

(hahhahahaaa! CREEPY all these years later!)

Tranya Tucker??

(LOL...did you know Clint Howard was the voice of Roo in Winnie the Pooh??)


----------



## N. Fantom

Whats a Tranya?


----------



## debbie5

don't you prefer yours warm?? http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Tranya


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it supposed to be served cold.


----------



## scareme

Does it count if I have a cold when I serve it?


----------



## debbie5

does Robitussin mix well with tranya??


----------



## Hairazor

Does it become Robitranya?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why won't anyone tell me what a Tranya is?


----------



## debbie5

why can't you click on the link above, O Amish One?


----------



## scareme

Why oh why do fools fall in love?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why am I now Amish?


----------



## Hairazor

Why are you always asking questions?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why not?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Is "not" even a reason?


----------



## N. Fantom

Is not not a good reason for saying not or not?


----------



## debbie5

are you as naysayer as well?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why do we keep changing the topic?


----------



## debbie5

Would you like some tranya?


----------



## scareme

Are we back there again?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why won't anyone tell me what a tranya is!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Goblin

Can't you look it up?


----------



## Zurgh

So, just when did the Apricot League launch an attack on the Urban Sprites campaign?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean the attack has already begun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we toast the attack with glasses of tranya?


----------



## Spooky1

Will you relish it as much as I?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why am i so confused?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would you like an updated recipe ?


Tranya

1 oz Coconut Rum (Malibu probably works best)
1 oz Peachtree Schnapps
.25 oz Amaretto
2 oz Cranberry Juice
2 oz Pineapple Juice
Mix the Coco Rum, the Peach Schnapps, Cranberry and Pineapple Juices, over ice. Finally, float the Amaretto on the top and enjoy!


----------



## Hairazor

Am I supposed to make this to share or drink all by myself in the dark?


----------



## N. Fantom

Is there a non-alcoholic version of this?


----------



## Zurgh

Is there a park where you can pet the piranha?


----------



## Goblin

Why would you want to?


----------



## debbie5

debbie5 said:


> don't you prefer yours warm?? http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Tranya


can't you just click on the green text to read all about tranya??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you responding to an earlier post?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Debbie obsessed with Tranya now?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why is everyone so obsessed with Tranya now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be that we're all a bunch of Trekkie geeks?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why do you think that? Don't you know that I hate everything syfy?


----------



## debbie5

can you smell dead people?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you point me in the direction of one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who has the map to the nearest cemetery?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need to make a left turn at Albuquerque?


----------



## debbie5

did you know it used to be spelled "Alburquerque'?


----------



## scareme

Will there be a test later?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Why, are you going to the Great Carrot Festival, therein?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Is there a better festival anywhere?


----------



## scareme

Can I get a ride with you?


----------



## Zurgh

Why, do you need a lift?


----------



## scareme

Are you offering?


----------



## Zurgh

You have faith in my ability to operate a motor car?


----------



## scareme

Didn't you lose your licence after that incident with the tow truck and the frieght train?


----------



## Zurgh

Didn't all the witnesses suddenly forget, and the judge mysteriously throw out the case, due to vanishing evidence & rampant bribery?


----------



## scareme

Is that when the whole jury disappeared and the only clues were Burger King wrappers and a broken watch?


----------



## Goblin

Should we declare it a mistrial?


----------



## scareme

A mistrial or misjury?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whatever happened to Miss America?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't I see her picture on America's Most Wanted list?


----------



## debbie5

did someone want me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you do windows?


----------



## N. Fantom

Do you own windows?


----------



## scareme

Does anyone really "own" anything? Or do we just use it while we are on this plane?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I answer this with a yes or no?


----------



## debbie5

are you the one who keeps peeping in my window when I'm in the shower??


----------



## Goblin

You have a window in your shower?


----------



## Hairazor

You saw me peeping?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I need to call the cops?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you enjoy being Tasered?


----------



## debbie5

heyhey! Don't you think your preferences should be kept PRIVATE!!??


----------



## N. Fantom

Why should they?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you calling me an exhibitionist?


----------



## N. Fantom

Can I put you in an exhibit?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the exhibit go on tour?


----------



## N. Fantom

Where will the tour go?


----------



## Goblin

Where does your will go?


----------



## debbie5

Could you please tell me where the loo might be?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't you just pick a tree?


----------



## debbie5

for appropriate coverage, do you know where I can find a wide Sequoia?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't a Kohler be more comfortable?


----------



## N. Fantom

Isn't this conversation getting a little awkward?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you think it will pass?


----------



## scareme

For whom?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why are you using fancy words like whom?


----------



## Hairazor

Whom are you asking?


----------



## N. Fantom

Was i talking to you?


----------



## Zurgh

If so, what did I miss?


----------



## Goblin

What were you shooting at?


----------



## scareme

Can we all just take a deep breath?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I stop holding my breath now?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you turn blue yet?


----------



## N. Fantom

Did her dogs turn blue from holding her breath?


----------



## Zurgh

Will this O2 deficiency effect the results of the breathalyzer?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the breathalyzer correctly calibrated?


----------



## N. Fantom

Do you know how to operate a breathalyzer?


----------



## scareme

Doesn't everyone learn how to in drivers ed?


----------



## N. Fantom

Is it normal that I haven't taken drivers ed yet?


----------



## scareme

Are you otherwise normal?


----------



## N. Fantom

What do you mean by normal?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you heard being normal is highly overrated?


----------



## N. Fantom

Can you define overrated?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you tell it to the judge?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why? Am I at court?


----------



## Zurgh

Are you seeking legal representation for just you, or is that sea otter your co-defendant?


----------



## Goblin

Will the otter pay the cost of court?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the court come to order?


----------



## N. Fantom

Would you like fries with your order?


----------



## Zurgh

Is that what Perry Mason is having?


----------



## Hairazor

Is Perry Mason still hiding in your basement?


----------



## debbie5

who ate onions?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we looking for the perpetrator of pilfered onions?


----------



## scareme

Or are we just looking for the source of the smell?


----------



## Evil Andrew

On-i-yons ?


----------



## debbie5

(HAhahahahaaa!!)


----------



## Zurgh

Boo Hoo?


----------



## Goblin

What are you crying about?


----------



## debbie5

Methinks the on-i-yons were not fun-i-yons?


----------



## Hairazor

Are fun-i-yons the new must have treat?


----------



## ladysherry

Treat? We get treats?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't the dog eat them?


----------



## N. Fantom

Did the Chinese eat the dog that ate the treats?


----------



## scareme

Are you suggesting since I'm part Chinese, I eat dog too?


----------



## Hairazor

Does only the part that is Chinese eat dog?


----------



## N. Fantom

Does it make it any less wrong if only part of you eats dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone else here like the Three Stooges?


----------



## Hairazor

Are they members of Hauntforum?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You didn't see their posts?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we make the Curly Shuffle the official Haunt Forum dance?


----------



## debbie5

did you know that new Stooges movie is being released? (I thought it had already come out...??)


----------



## Hairazor

Will the theaters be big enough to hold the crowds?


----------



## Zurgh

Will the original cast be staring in it, in some form?


----------



## scareme

Will any of the scenes be set in the cemetery?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a Stooge Zombie movie?


----------



## Hairazor

If so, do the Zombies eat the Stooges?


----------



## PirateLady

Or do the Stooges eat the Zombies?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it to be named, Night of the living dead stooges?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Curly the star?


----------



## N. Fantom

Did the zombies eat Curly's hair?


----------



## scareme

Do you stop a stooges zombie by poking it in the eyes with two fingers?


----------



## Zurgh

Would a stooge-zombie food fight involve thrown brains?


----------



## N. Fantom

Do the stooges even have brains?


----------



## Spooky1

Does the movie take place at Niagara Falls?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you turn slowly, step by step, inch by inch?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If we asked, do you think they would answer ?










Found on. http://knighterrantjr.blogspot.com/


----------



## scareme

Are you the artist?


----------



## Goblin

Is he a con artist?


----------



## debbie5

perhaps he is an ar-TEEST?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you extend your pinky when you sip tea?


----------



## Hairazor

If you are having tea with the Queen don't you have to extend your pinky?


----------



## N. Fantom

Are you having tea with the queen?


----------



## debbie5

which definition of "queen" are we using??


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have a devil put aside for me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't that make me Beelzebub ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you one of the four horsemen of the Apocalypse?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I that obvious?


----------



## Spooky1

Or are you the fifth rider, annoyance?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could you hold my beer? I have some reaping to do......


----------



## Zurgh

Can you hold your horses?


----------



## Goblin

Can't I just tie them to the hitching post?


----------



## Hairazor

What would you use to tie them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you use a bungee cord or two?


----------



## N. Fantom

Do horses like bungee jumping?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you ever seen a horse fly?


----------



## N. Fantom

Can you carry them on or do i need to check them?


----------



## Evil Andrew

scareme said:


> Haven't you ever seen a horse fly?


Have you seen a peanut stand, heard a rubber band,
Or seen a needle wink its eye ?

I be done seen about everything
When I see an elephant fly.........


----------



## scareme

How do you stop a charging elephant?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you just take away it's credit card?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you steal the elephants identity?


----------



## debbie5

are elephants self-aware?


----------



## Zurgh

Are many humans?


----------



## Goblin

Are many humans what?


----------



## Hairazor

How did this conversation get so twisted?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you gotten a good look at the people involved?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where are my reading glasses?


----------



## debbie5

are you making a spectacle of yourself again!!??


----------



## scareme

Is it just me, or is debbie5 just so punny?


----------



## Spooky1

What are you thinking about?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you thinking the same thing I am?


----------



## debbie5

who stole my crystal ball?


----------



## Spooky1

Will the tarot cards tell you?


----------



## Hairazor

Where did I put those tarot cards?


----------



## scareme

Could you ask the crystal ball where the tarot cards are?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think the spirits might help you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Have you ever known me to refuse spirits or any other tasty beverages ?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you like another drink?


----------



## scareme

When is last call?


----------



## Zurgh

Can I get a Cold Turkey, with a diet water & lo-carb ice chaser?


----------



## scareme

Can I see some sort of an ID?


----------



## Zurgh

This poorly hand written note isn't enough?


----------



## scareme

Is it from your mommy?


----------



## Zurgh

What if it was from my mummy?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't that make you 1,000 years old?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you then believe my full name is Zurghotepanottin the third?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe I'm decended from royalty?


----------



## Zurgh

Should we call you 'Royal Highness', 'Princess', or 'Your Grace'?


----------



## scareme

Would you curtsey when you speak to me?


----------



## Zurgh

Doesn't that require me to wear a dress?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that what you are wearing now?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't it called a kilt?


----------



## scareme

Do kilts have pink lace and bows around the hem, like that?


----------



## Zurgh

Doesn't it go well with these pink, fuzzy, high-heeled slippers?


----------



## scareme

Where did you learn to accessorize like that?


----------



## Zurgh

Was it at that all-girl Japanese boarding school for secretaries?


----------



## scareme

Do you have anything that would go with a rainbow tutu I could borrow?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like a rainbow afro wig?


----------



## Hairazor

Would the wig make my scalp itch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you allergic to wigs?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you worried you might flip your wig?


----------



## debbie5

Who exactly is a Tory and who is a Whig here??


----------



## scareme

Have you forgotten our no politics from the 1700's rule?


----------



## Hairazor

Did they have politics in the 1700's?


----------



## debbie5

can I be your ruler??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you know that Millard Fillmore, 13th President of the United States (1850–1853) was the last member of the Whig Party to hold the office of president ?


----------



## Hairazor

Whatever happened to good old Millard?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wasn't he planted in Forest Lawn in Buffalo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think he felt inadequate in some way?


----------



## scareme

Ohhh, is that score a point for Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

If you plant a president does anything sprout?


----------



## ladysherry

How many times should you water a president to get him to grow?


----------



## Zurgh

What do you get if you cross pollinate a president with a monarch?


----------



## debbie5

are you snorting beef boullion again??


----------



## ladysherry

no it's chicken boullion want some?


----------



## Zurgh

Can I just stick with the bonito flakes?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Are they sticky?


----------



## debbie5

aren't bonito flakes the breakfast of champions?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it Chimpanzees?


----------



## Hairazor

Did the chimps eat all the bonito flakes again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone forget to buy Purina Monkey Chow for the chimps?


----------



## Spooky1

Does Purina make a zombie chow?


----------



## Hairazor

What would be the main ingedient in Zombie chow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pink Slime ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that why you stopped buying it at the Zombie Supermarket?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't brain byproducts an additive in zombie chow?


----------



## Goblin

Does Purina make Zmbie Chow now?


----------



## scareme

Did you want to feed some to your dog?


----------



## Goblin

Will it turn into a zombie?


----------



## Hairazor

If I eat some will I turn into a Zombie?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you really want to be a zombie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I open the bag of Easter M&Ms now?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you really need me to say yes?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What will we do tomorrow ?


----------



## debbie5

wake up, perhaps?


----------



## Spooky1

Will you bet your bottom dollar tomorrow?


----------



## Goblin

What odds are you giving?


----------



## debbie5

is being odd contagious??


----------



## Goblin

Where did you catch it from?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you give it away or is that an odd question?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it like cooties?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they boy cooties or girl cooties?


----------



## debbie5

Goblin said:


> Where did you catch it from?


(cries)

LOL


----------



## Evil Andrew

Have all the preperations been made for the transference?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does someone need to elevate you?


----------



## aquariumreef

Will he raise you up while you stand on mountains?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't standing on mountains lead to falling off mountains?


----------



## Evil Queen

Are they made of spaghetti?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the spaghetti real or virtual?


----------



## Zurgh

What wine goes best with virtual spaghetti?


----------



## Evil Queen

Fermented grape Kool-Aid?


----------



## Zurgh

Are there any real grapes in grape Kool-Aid?


----------



## Hairazor

Is kool-aid in one of the major food substitute groups?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't Kool Aid a drink?


----------



## debbie5

Did you ask Reverend Jim?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I hail a taxi for you?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you often throw small ice balls at taxis?


----------



## debbie5

are you calling me an ice hole?


----------



## N. Fantom

Have you ever fallen down the rabbit hole?


----------



## debbie5

Are you Corn Holio!?


----------



## N. Fantom

Do you play corn hole?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who took the bean bags?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you mean the bean bags made with Mexican jumping beans?


----------



## N. Fantom

Wouldn't it be hard to play corn hole with the beanbags jumping around?


----------



## Zurgh

Why not play pool instead?


----------



## N. Fantom

Can you even swim?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Does all this innuendo sound wrong to anyone ?


----------



## N. Fantom

What does innuendo mean?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't that a popular 80's band?


----------



## N. Fantom

^Do you mean the 1880's?


----------



## Hairazor

Did I sleep through the 1880's again?


----------



## N. Fantom

How old are you?


----------



## Zurgh

Old like Ford is old, or old like Imhotep is old?


----------



## Spooky1

Would a neanderthal be too old?


----------



## Goblin

Too old for what?


----------



## Zurgh

Too old to rock & roll?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you rock & roll all night?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't everything better with cinnamon?


----------



## Hairazor

I keep knocking, why won't Cinnamon let me in?


----------



## Goblin

Is cinamon on a roll?


----------



## Zurgh

So, who was playing that gig at that place, tonight?


----------



## Hairazor

Was it the Frog Giggers down at the Swamp?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you sitting on the dock of the bay?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you ever listened to A Box Of Frogs?


----------



## Zurgh

Are they more tasty if you listen to them first?


----------



## Hairazor

Tasty frogs, do you think they will be the next big rage?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you think they taste like stringy,oily chicken ?


----------



## scareme

Don't you think they have more of a fishy flavor?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fishy, fishy fish ?


----------



## Hairazor

If the fish overhear us talking about them, will they band together and try to overthrow the world as we know it?


----------



## scareme

If fish ban together, isn't it a school?


----------



## debbie5

if fish can't hold a weapon, how would they overthrow us? besides, can't be just step back from the shoreline and be safe?


----------



## Spooky1

Wasn't the creature from the Black Lagoon a fish?


----------



## Zurgh

Was that the one with the big googly eyes, dripping slime, and affinity for stealing beautiful young ladies?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that where I know you from?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The point is, in today's modern world, does this really seem relevant ?


----------



## Spooky1

^ is this reality, real?


----------



## Goblin

Are you selling realty?


----------



## scareme

Do you like watching realty TV?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I on reality TV right now or does it just feel like it?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you feel like you're being watched??


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, is my hair a mess?


----------



## debbie5

can play "Chimpanzee" and eat the nits for you...please??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you rather have some onion soup?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have lobster bisque instead?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you kidding ? No soup for you!


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong if I use my mouse arrow to pretend to poke his nose??


----------



## Goblin

Poke it or pick it?


----------



## debbie5

yes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you agreeing to?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we agree to disagree?


----------



## debbie5

do we need a mediator?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we use a Circus Ringmaster?


----------



## debbie5

can the Drunkies next door come, too?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they forum members?


----------



## Hairazor

Would we want them for forum members?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would they bring the beer ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we have enough enough snacks for everyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they like Fritos?


----------



## scareme

Who doesn't like Fritos?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So, back to the beer, are they bringing some ?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you picky which brand?


----------



## Goblin

Why did you pick a witch to brand?


----------



## Spooky1

If we brand you, do you think it will hurt?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, do you promise it will hurt?


----------



## Spooky1

If there's pain, what will you gain?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Is spooky admitting to liking pain?


----------



## scareme

What do men know about pain?


----------



## Goblin

What do you want to know?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it hurt if you miss the paper and staple your finger instead?


----------



## scareme

How come my brain hurts today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why did you leave before I got here?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to travel back in time?


----------



## Hairazor

Would I get a cool space suit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you settle for a space heater?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Don't space heaters catch houses on fire?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't space rather large to try to heat?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Isn't space a void?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't we want to avoid space if it is empty?


----------



## debbie5

is your bellybutton a black hole??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't that too much information ?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it all about the information?


----------



## Goblin

What do you want to know?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why does anyone care what hairazor thinks?


----------



## Goblin

Why not?


----------



## debbie5

Is that the best question ya got in there??


----------



## Spooky1

If a coven of witches traveling on a brooms flying at 50mph with a head wind of 7 mph crash into a cemetery, where do they bury the survivors?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the cemetary in line with the flight pattern?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think airplane noise bothers the dead?


----------



## N. Fantom

What does the capitol do with the dead tributes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What does a fossil collector do with a dead trilobite?


----------



## Hairazor

Why is the trilobite dead?


----------



## scareme

Why can't you just answer the question?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> If a coven of witches traveling on a brooms flying at 50mph with a head wind of 7 mph crash into a cemetery, where do they bury the survivors?


Don't you find burying survivors has a certain appeal ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do survivors get a say in where they are planted?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Can you plant witch-hazel in the garden?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Witch Hazel too much of a lady of quality to bury?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you ride a broom side saddle?


----------



## debbie5

do you think my saddlebags help keep me on my broom??


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it true that life's a witch and then you fly?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Are you sure you're saying that right?


----------



## Goblin

How hard is it for him to say "that"?


----------



## debbie5

Can you say, "The sick sheik's sixth sheep's sick"??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you give me at least a minute to state that phrase carefully?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the sick sheik's sixth sheep really sick or does the sick sheik just want sympathy?


----------



## lissat

Is it possible to say that without spitting?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we need umbrellas in this thread now?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you possibly be speaking of a bumbershoot?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Is that much safer to use than a blunderbuss?


----------



## Goblin

You bust your blunder? How?


----------



## debbie5

didn't you ride the blunderbuss to school each morning??


----------



## aquariumreef

Are you a pirate?


----------



## Goblin

Should we fly the Jolly Rodger?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you rather be keelhauled?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or shiver me timbers ?


----------



## Hairazor

Will I have to walk the plank?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you rather trip the light fantastic?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I put on my dancing shoes first?


----------



## Goblin

How do you put them on if they keep on dancing?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Would it help if they were loafers?


----------



## Goblin

Are they lazy?


----------



## Hairazor

Do lazy people even want to dance or just watch?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think they'd just want to slow dance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we slow down for a minute?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you hate when they say that ?


----------



## debbie5

what base did he get to?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you watching a baseball game?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's on first?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that where he's supposed to be?


----------



## debbie5

aren't' there "bases" at the submarine races and the drive-in movies??


----------



## Spooky1

All Your Base Are Belong To Us?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why are you stealing Debbie5's bases?


----------



## Hairazor

Do the bases make the acids neutral?


----------



## scareme

Has anyone else lived on bases half of their lives?


----------



## debbie5

does anyone else find that question debasing?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you off base with that question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What is the basis of your existence?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't space the basis of existence ?


Most of us assume as a matter of common sense that space is nothing, that it’s not important and has no energy. But as a matter of fact, space is the basis of existence. How could you have stars without space? Stars shine out of space and something comes out of nothing just in the same way as when you listen, in an unprejudiced way, you hear all sounds coming out of silence. It is amazing. Silence is the origin of sound just as space is the origin of stars, and woman is the origin of man. If you listen and pay close attention to what is, you will discover that there is no past, no future, and no one listening. You cannot hear yourself listening. You live in the eternal now and you are that. It is really extremely simple, and that is the way it is.

— Alan Watts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you summarize that in a few words?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the meaning of life really 42?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What if you didn't see the movie?


----------



## Hairazor

Will there be a test?


----------



## Goblin

Did you study for it?


----------



## scareme

Does anyone have a pencil I can borrow?


----------



## Hairazor

Does this mean you didn't come prepared?


----------



## scareme

Who are you, a boy scout?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does someone need help crossing the street?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Sesame Street?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who's Harry Crumb?


----------



## aquariumreef

Is that a crumb in your ear hair?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you grow that ear hair yourself or have a transplant?


----------



## N. Fantom

Or is it an ear wig.


----------



## Spooky1

^ are you a pointy eared devil?


----------



## N. Fantom

^Are you a blue devils fan?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it count if I have a blue fan and am a bit of a devil?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it depend on who's doing the counting?


----------



## Hairazor

If the Count is counting, how high can he count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is "infinity plus one" the correct answer to that question?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we have time for the Count to count that high?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, is there someplace you need to be right now?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, am I late to my psych evaluation again?


----------



## Goblin

Do you think anyone will mind?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is this how we get props built???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's the slacker here?


----------



## Hairazor

Is my slacking so evident it is showing?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you playing games, instead of building props?


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's all fun and games till a slacker gets an arm chopped off , right ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a pile of limbs laying around somewhere?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: If you are the one hacking off arms....Could I have my right arm back? Please?...I am terribly handicapped without it.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you willing to spend an arm and a leg?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get more for an arm and a leg if I throw in an eyebrow?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Could you call that raising an eyebrow?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like raising earthworms?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wait, you have earthworms for eyebrows????


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have fuzzy caterpillars for eyebrows instead?


----------



## Spooky1

How do you keep them in place?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need to use gorilla glue?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the G glue make them permanent or will I have to redo them every so often?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you intend to glue your finger to your forehead?


----------



## debbie5

doesn't a finger under your nose keep you from sneezing??


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Doesn't that just make your finger all yucky?


----------



## Hairazor

Would sneezing scare the caterpillars?


----------



## Goblin

Do caterpillars sneeze?


----------



## Hairazor

Do sneezing caterpillars spread germs if they don't cover their mouths?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you know where their mouths have been ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: When those caterpillars become butterflys, do you fly up with them when they begin to flutter?


----------



## Hairazor

Will this conversation give me nightmares?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you planning on sleeping tonight?


----------



## Hairazor

Why, are Boogey Men on the prowl?


----------



## Spooky1

Was that a noise I heard under your bed?


----------



## debbie5

Hello! Would you like jam on your toast?


----------



## aquariumreef

Can I eat old people for breakfast?


----------



## Goblin

Are you a zombie?


----------



## debbie5

who ya calling OLD, sonny boy!??


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't the age you get "old", get older each year?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean I really am not getting any younger?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

We don't age backwards like Mork?


----------



## Hairazor

Did Mork go back to Ork?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Was his last words Nanu Nanu?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have any famous last words for us?


----------



## Spooky1

Could "Don't press that red button" be our last words?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Really, thouse are your last words?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you know the last word on the black boxes in plane crashes is often a four letter word?


----------



## Hairazor

Would that be h e l p?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be too late after the plane crashes?


----------



## Hairazor

If the black box can survive the crash why can't I?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Will you fit in a box ?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't a coffin a box?


----------



## debbie5

does anyone have a box of candy for me?


----------



## bmaskmaker

If I give you the candy, can I keep the box?


----------



## Goblin

Can you drink in a candy bar?


----------



## Hairazor

Can Candy bar you from drinking?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wasn't Candy Barr dancing ?


----------



## Spooky1

Wasn't she known for her Mounds?


----------



## Hairazor

Weren't her almonds a joy?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't an Almond Joy just a Mounds with a bunch of nuts?


----------



## Hairazor

Did the nuts break out of the half-way house again?


----------



## debbie5

spooky1 said:


> wasn't she known for her mounds?


lmao...banned!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banning in the Question thread ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying it was a questionable banning?


----------



## Goblin

Did he ask if could ban them first?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you see that ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it what I think it is?


----------



## scareme

What is that?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that what they wear on the head?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have to wear it on your head or can you tie it around your waist?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You can tie it ?


----------



## debbie5

who drank my pickle shot?


----------



## Spooky1

Why would you shoot a pickle?


----------



## Goblin

Will she be arrested for pickle homocide?


----------



## Hairazor

Wait, did they find the pickle or just the empty shot glass?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there any forensic evidence?


----------



## debbie5

is there front end-sic evidence??


----------



## Hairazor

Is the evidence real or planted?


----------



## debbie5

aren't you supposed to bloom where you are planted??


----------



## Spooky1

What grows when you plant a person?


----------



## debbie5

headstones??


----------



## Goblin

Where do crypts come from?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> What grows when you plant a person?


Daisies - didn't you know ?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you been eating the daisies?


----------



## Hairazor

How do you prepare your daisies for lunch?


----------



## aquariumreef

Can we have brunch instead?


----------



## Goblin

Instead of what?


----------



## debbie5

am I the only one who has ever kinda wanted to eat an earlobe??


----------



## Spooky1

Is your name Mike Tyson?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is she a knockout?


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Is she a knockout?


(LOL! Yes...yes I am. And Mike bit off near the top, cartilaginous portion of his ear. No lobe. You can see it even today..they never reattached it.)

http://www.starpulseonline.com/images/celebrity/evander-holyfield.jpg

Do you lobe me as I lobe you??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't everyone love you except those weird neighbors of yours?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think our neighbors, think of us as the weird neighbors?


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps..do you have the missing piece to Holyfield's ear in a box, along with your un-wisdom tooth??


----------



## Zurgh

Are we collecting used body parts now?


----------



## Hairazor

If we are, can I borrow some?


----------



## debbie5

aren't all of our parts used?


----------



## Spooky1

^ don't you know how to grow new parts?


----------



## debbie5

am I a newt, now?


----------



## Goblin

What's a newt now?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you suppose Maurice Sendak is "Where the Wild Things Are" now?


----------



## Spooky1

Did one of his creatures eat him?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Will the creature get indegestion now because of all the preservatives?


----------



## debbie5

or perhaps cough up a giant monster pellet like an owl would do?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it much fun to watch things getting regurgitated?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Better than the alternative , right ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time for dinner?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it time for bed?


----------



## Hairazor

What time is it?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it Hammer time?


----------



## Goblin

Doing carpentry work, are we?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we work on my sink, it has a leak?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have any plumber's putty we can use?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't we use all the putty on a prop?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: What do you mean your prop is covered with plumber's putty?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't plumber's putty used to fill plumbers crack?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you ever seen one of those "plumber's cracks"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time for me to avert my eyes?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Are you scared of seeing a little furry crack action, plumber or otherwise?


----------



## Hairazor

Will I ever get this picture out of my head?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you ever see the SNL skit with Dan Ackroyd showing his plumbers crack?


----------



## Goblin

Who's plumber's cracked?


----------



## Hairazor

If your plumber is cracked can you fix him with some duct tape?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would you rather be plumb or level ?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I be off kilter?


----------



## Goblin

How long were you on kilter?


----------



## aquariumreef

Whats a kilter?


----------



## aquariumreef

Don't you know?


----------



## aquariumreef

Why're you talking to yourself?


----------



## aquariumreef

Hey good look'n, how you doin'?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't I doing okay?


----------



## aquariumreef

Was I talking to you?


----------



## Goblin

Would it matter?


----------



## scareme

What is matter made up of?


----------



## aquariumreef

Isn't it made of science?


----------



## Spooky1

Was I blinded by science?


----------



## Zurgh

I don't know, what can you see?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh say can you see?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you hear the sea?


----------



## Zurgh

Is that the call of the sea?


----------



## debbie5

was it the call of the wild?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't the wild have an unlisted number?


----------



## debbie5

is the UK a wild kingdom?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to buy a "Haunters Gone Wild" dvd?


----------



## aquariumreef

Is it rated G?


----------



## Hairazor

What does "g" _really _ stand for?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't that a rather general question?


----------



## debbie5

why was I able to use a Canadian coin as currency today>?


----------



## Spooky1

Was it a Loonie?


----------



## Goblin

Does a crazy person sing looney tunes?


----------



## Zurgh

Did you Spot The Loony?


----------



## Hairazor

Wasn't the Loony already spotted?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can a leopard change its spots?


----------



## Hairazor

What color are the spots?


----------



## Goblin

Are you seeing spots or leopards?


----------



## Hairazor

Are the leopards running the zoo?


----------



## Spooky1

Do they wear leotards?


----------



## N. Fantom

Do they take tests in the zoo or are there to many cheetahs?


----------



## Goblin

Is it possible to flunk zoo?


----------



## Hairazor

If I flunk Zoo does it mean I can't visit one?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you escape from the monkey house?


----------



## Goblin

Which monkey's house?


----------



## debbie5

Brad Pitt in "Seven Monkeys"??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is someone being held in the Pit of Despair?


----------



## debbie5

isn't life without Brad Pitt next to me a life of despair??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could George Clooney sub for him?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I request Halle Berry?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we taking requests?


----------



## Goblin

Do you do requests?


----------



## debbie5

does Spooky1 have jungle fever?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we bungle in the jungle?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you hear the jungle calling?


----------



## debbie5

do you see the leg hair jungle I've got goin' on? !!??


----------



## Hairazor

Can you get lost in it?


----------



## debbie5

I just ate lots of raisins, and I have a broken toilet. Will I be in BIG TROUBLE in about an hour or two??


----------



## debbie5

it's been an hour..are you okay??!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is it just me or are some folks on this forum C-R-A-Z-Y?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you afraid to be crazy and alone?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't crazy just a state of mind?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why do you ask?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who wants to know?


----------



## Hairazor

If you're crazy and you know it can you just clap your hands?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Unless, of course , your jacket limits your hand movement, right ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they keep your jacket too tight or is that just mine?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a crooked jacket out there somewhere?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Pumpkin5 sew that crooked jacket?


----------



## Goblin

Can you sue a crooked jacket?


----------



## N. Fantom

Can you wear a jacket if it's crooked?


----------



## Goblin

Would you rather wear a straight jacket instead?


----------



## N. Fantom

What do you do if your in a straight jacket and you get an itch?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What are my options?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get someone to itch for me?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't something like that drive you crazy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't it be more likely to drive me to drink ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have far to go?


----------



## Goblin

Farts to go?


----------



## Zurgh

Who has some spare O2 scrubber filters?


----------



## aquariumreef

Do I?


----------



## Zurgh

Do you what?


----------



## Spooky1

Why do you need to scrub your O2, is it dirty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that on your shoe?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, did I step in it again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Will Ajax take that off of your shoe?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I just get new shoes?


----------



## Zurgh

Aren't wood clogs all the rage now?


----------



## Hairazor

So, where would I get a pair of those?


----------



## Evil Andrew

From my sister, after the house fell on her ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are the poppies making you sleepy?


----------



## N. Fantom

Or is it the puppies that are making you sleepy?


----------



## Hairazor

Poppies, puppies, are we in Oz?


----------



## N. Fantom

Does Ozzy Osbourne preform in Oz?


----------



## Hairazor

Does he bite heads off bats in Iowa?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do bat heads taste like chicken?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall we ask Ozzie?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you understand a word he says?


----------



## Zurgh

Does he even speak English anymore?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why are ya'll hating on Ozzie?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What does hating mean?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we riding on a Crazy Train?


----------



## N. Fantom

What makes the train so crazy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ozzy ?


----------



## N. Fantom

Are you saying that Ozzy is crazy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, just the train, Right ?


----------



## Lord Homicide

what train are yall talking about??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why are you asking?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is there ever a good reason??? Ahhh!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't "I reason therefore I am" a good motto?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is "I drink, therefore I am" a reason to get blotto?


----------



## debbie5

have I won the blottery??


----------



## Hairazor

Did you get a blottery ticket?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could I get 9 or 10 ? One isn't even close......


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't close good enough in horse shoes?


----------



## Evil Andrew

And atom bombs ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone just get nuked?


----------



## Goblin

Who got naked?


----------



## debbie5

aren't we all naked underneath our clothes?


----------



## Spooky1

Is streaking allowed on the forum? (Don't look Ethel!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you looking to get an infraction for public rowdiness?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I a prude because I don't want anyone to know I am naked under my clothes?


----------



## Lord Homicide

why are we concerned about nekkidness?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Are you guys kidding?


----------



## Lord Homicide

why would i kid about that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we change the subject now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

why wouldn't we?
what subject should we talk about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like steampunk?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why is steampunk cool to you?


----------



## Hairazor

I love steampunk, doesn't it make you think of exciting times?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Do you think steampunk girls are sexy?


----------



## Spooky1

If you like Steam Punk, have you ever read the on-line comic Girl Genius?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Do you have a steampunk crow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lord Homicide said:


> Do you think steampunk girls are sexy?


What about Hearse Girls ?

http://www.hearseclub.com/hearsegirls/hearse_girls.htm


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why are they afraid of sunlight and healthy tans?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you know the sun is bad for you?


----------



## Zurgh

Don't the mole men dislike the sun, too?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Huh? What about them hearse girls again?


----------



## Goblin

Who's herding girls?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can you just please hush and just go with it?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want to take a ride with the hearse girls?


----------



## Hairazor

Do the Hearse girls parents know about this?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can everyone quit hearsing around (nyuck, nyuck, nyuck)?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What do I have to do to get someone to bring on the hearse girls?

(rox, that made me chuckle, not easy to do!)


----------



## Hairazor

Are you just "dying" to see them?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hell yeah, who isn't?


----------



## Spooky1

At what point do they become the Hearse Women?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What difference does it make?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Good to know I made someone laugh today)



Have you ever heard the term "jailbait"?:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who hasn't?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hasn't what?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think it will rain?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Do you think it's funny the topic changed so fast?


----------



## Zurgh

Fast like a race car or fast like lightning bolts hurtled by Zeus?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or like goose sh## through a tin horn ?


----------



## Goblin

How fast is that?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they have instruments that actually check that?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

What Instruments are we talking about now?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you know about the Tin Horn Velocity meters?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Like the Debron Electronics _Goose-o-Matic_ ?


----------



## aquariumreef

What is it?


----------



## Hairazor

Better yet, can I borrow it?


----------



## Goblin

How much is it?


----------



## Hairazor

Does a person need special training to use it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't it just like riding a bicycle ?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it have pedals?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a pedal pusher?


----------



## Hairazor

Have pedals changed any since I was a wee lass?


----------



## Spooky1

How long has that been?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Have pedals changed any since I was a weelass?


What's a weelass?


----------



## debbie5

I think it's this: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...39819D90D903FA74DAD207A8C9AA0977F2EFA&first=0


----------



## Frightmaster-General

We're not talking about a small girl?


----------



## Lord Homicide

what about her?


----------



## Hairazor

Is she a wee lass, a weelass or a windlass?


----------



## Spooky1

Did Lassie go home?


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I think it's this: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...39819D90D903FA74DAD207A8C9AA0977F2EFA&first=0


LMAO:jol:

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Goblin

Do hot dogs sweat?


----------



## Spooky1

Would anyone eat a hot dog that pants?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it just me or does all this talk of hot dogs make you hungry?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they something you relish?


----------



## Goblin

Who wants relish?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you buy your relish or make your own?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you relish Tranya?


----------



## Hairazor

Is Tranya back?


----------



## aquariumreef

Who's Tranya?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you too young to have watched the original Star Trek?


----------



## Evil Andrew

We're back on Tranya ? ( It must be more addictive than crack )


----------



## Goblin

It is?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Before Tranya, and after years of Tranya addiction ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying Tranya make you ugly?


----------



## Hairazor

The picture doesn't lie does it?


----------



## Goblin

Are you sure?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Are you guys kidding me?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Why would they kid you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What will Saurian Brandy do ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is he seriously drinking out of a Drahnik vessel?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have some Romulan Ale instead?


----------



## Hairazor

Do drinks that are colorful taste better?


----------



## Goblin

Did you ask if colorful drunks taste butter?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you been drinking too much of the colorful drinks?


----------



## Copchick

hiccup...what do you think?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't you love to see this bunch all liquored up? (I think I could hang out with you guys : )


----------



## Hairazor

Would we need Copchick to police us?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is someone writing tickets for disorderly conduct?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we in danger of getting arrested for P.W.I. (posting while Intoxicated)?


----------



## Goblin

Where's the booze?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Why is the rum gone?


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> Would we need Copchick to police us?





RoxyBlue said:


> Is someone writing tickets for disorderly conduct?





Spooky1 said:


> Are we in danger of getting arrested for P.W.I. (posting while Intoxicated)?


Ha! Ha! Ha! Not me, I'm joining you all! Now who's making the margarita's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's wasting away in Margaritaville?


----------



## Hairazor

Are the glasses chilled?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I just drink from the blender?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you brought up in a barn?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we have a barn dance?


----------



## Spooky1

Shall we have a Post Ho-down?


----------



## Evil Andrew

For the ho's ?


----------



## debbie5

Do you know you have just offended all of the Urban Amish members here?


----------



## Goblin

It was a hit single of the Amish Five, wasn't it?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you remember what their name was before?


----------



## Spooky1

Before what?


----------



## Goblin

Is what still on second?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your name Abbott or Costello?


----------



## Hairazor

You can't beat the "classics" can you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you keep a beat when you dance?


----------



## Hairazor

What makes you think I can dance?


----------



## scareme

You call that dancing?


----------



## Goblin

What do you want to call it?


----------



## scareme

Have you ever seen a chicken running around with it's head cut off?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it trying to get to the other side?


----------



## Moon Dog

Did it start on the wrong side of the tracks?


----------



## Spooky1

Or was it the wrong side of the bed?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the bed anywhere near the tracks?


----------



## Copchick

Anyone up for barbecued chicken after it crosses the tracks?


----------



## Spooky1

Did it step on the 3rd rail?


----------



## debbie5

did you give it the third degree?


----------



## aquariumreef

Did you go to the hospital for it?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they allow chicken in the hospital if it's not on the menu?


----------



## Goblin

Do chickens have visiting hours?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it true chicken's spread chicken pox?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did cows start that rumor?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we need to call Homeland Defense on the chickens?


----------



## debbie5

if a chicken enrolls in the Marine Corps, does he shout "Bouillon!" ??


----------



## scareme

Are you calling the Marines chickens? (I wouldn't want to be in your shoes.)


----------



## Goblin

Would they be combat boots?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Are they painted yellow?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they supposed to be black or brown?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

How about Pink?


----------



## Goblin

What about pink?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't Pink a singer?


----------



## scareme

Do you like her too?


----------



## Hairazor

Do people dream about her in color?


----------



## Spooky1

Is she a Stupid Girl?


----------



## debbie5

isn't she a gallbladder-less girl now??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody steal her gallbladder?


----------



## Zurgh

Was the thief a Visigoth?


----------



## Goblin

What's a Visigoth?


----------



## debbie5

isn't it like a Goth, but blind?


----------



## graveyardmaster

a visigoth is were a division of goths,which formed a monarchy about 418,maintaining it in southern france until 507!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that a question ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Evil Andrew said:


> Is that a question ?


sorry evil andrew!! i answered the question lol!!

don"t know is visigoth,goth but blind huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

So is a Visigoth like a pickpocket except picks body parts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is a visigoth the opposite of a stealth goth?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Are they black with bright red lips?


----------



## Spooky1

Does an anti-goth only wear white?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Auntie Goth?


----------



## Hairazor

Is Auntie Goth my aunt or yours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need to consult a genealogist?


----------



## Spooky1

Does your family tree have root rot?


----------



## Goblin

When all the nuts fall off the tree is it considered a family reunion?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't there always a nut at a family reunion?


----------



## Hairazor

Does a pecan pie remind you of a family reunion because of all the nuts?


----------



## Spooky1

If you think there are no nuts in your family, does that mean you're the nut?


----------



## debbie5

did Roxy point out that it's "you're" and not "your" yet?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you sometimes feel like a nut and sometimes you don't?


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> did Roxy point out that it's "you're" and not "your" yet?


Do you believe I actually noticed that before I read *your* post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you mess up on the your/you're thing again?


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't most everyone, along with there, their, they're and to, too, two?


----------



## debbie5

^do you make mistakes alot? (LOL)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Alot or a lot ? And would you except or accept it ? : )


----------



## Spooky1

Does that question effect or affect me?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be affect?


----------



## Ramonadona

Can we have patience or patients, to find out the answer?


----------



## Hairazor

Do we choose or chews?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heh heh, homonyms for hominids ?


----------



## Goblin

Did we just make a funny?


----------



## debbie5

did you A-ffect the E-ffect?


----------



## Hairazor

Will my old English teacher be grading this?


----------



## Spooky1

Do they bawl because you took their ball?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hairazor said:


> Will my old English teacher be grading this?


Sprecaþ gē ældu Englisce? (You speak Old English ?)


----------



## Spooky1

How old do you think I am?


----------



## Zurgh

Should we act our age, or our shoe size?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cam we act our way out of a paper bag?


----------



## Hairazor

Can my paper bag have pink hearts on it?


----------



## Spooky1

Did the unknown comic act his way out of a paper bag?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Didn't he get gong'd ?


----------



## Goblin

Did that stop him from coming back?


----------



## aquariumreef

Was he back in black?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't he color blind?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't he go "green" and swap his paper bag for a cloth one?


----------



## Spooky1

Wasn't he recycling the bag already?


----------



## debbie5

did you just call me an old bag?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Paper or plastic ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: In what context "Oh King of the Prose"?


----------



## Spooky1

Just where is the kingdom of prose?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Almost heaven, West Virginia ?


----------



## Hairazor

"If you build it they wll come" Iowa?


----------



## Goblin

Who lost their comb in Iowa?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you ever been to Iowa?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it count if a relative used to live there?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I take a left at Albuquerque to get there?


----------



## debbie5

Blue Ridge Mountains, Shenandoah River??


----------



## Goblin

Why do you ask?


----------



## Hairazor

What's your destination?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we on the Road to Nowhereville?


----------



## debbie5

does your Time Machine have more than one seat??


----------



## Spooky1

Do you mind if I use my WABAC machine instead.


----------



## Hairazor

Huhhhh?


----------



## debbie5

does he think we know what he is referring to??


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you know Mr. Peabody, his boy Sherman and their WABAC machine?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't pronounce Wayback?


----------



## Zurgh

Does it mater?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you convert matter to energy?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have enough energy to attempt that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a cuppa joe?


----------



## Hairazor

Could I just have Joe?


----------



## debbie5

did you know my husband has a t shirt with Mr. Peabody on it?? do you even care? LOL


----------



## Copchick

Is Joe wearing the Mr. Peabody shirt?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Doesn't look like it, does it ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Were those sunglasses EVER in style????


----------



## Hairazor

Does that mean I shouldn't wear mine?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think Copchick has sunglasses like those?


----------



## Copchick

Oh that's funny! They look like Reno 911 glasses! Mine are mirrored. 


Doesn't Joe Walsh looks like a 70's porn star in that picture?


----------



## Goblin

Now or in the 70's?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you remember when?


----------



## Spooky1

What's Behind the Green Door?


----------



## Goblin

What's all that moaning coming from behind it?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think we should open it?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you over 18?


----------



## Evil Andrew

In what unit of measure ?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we measuring in years or bullion?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we make soup from that bullion?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't that what Nixon did at Ft Knox in 1971 ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure it wasn't at the Watergate hotel?


----------



## Goblin

There's gold in the Watergate Hotel? Which floor?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who would like some Watergate Salad ? YUM!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/watergate-salad/


----------



## Spooky1

Are these our "Salad Days".


----------



## Hairazor

Can I pick the dressing?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like a guitar?


----------



## debbie5

is Chet Akins here??


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Do you prefer Akin or Atkins?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a third option?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want to go with the nuclear option?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Or is that the "wheel" option?


----------



## Copchick

Who invented the wheel?


----------



## Hairazor

Do the wheels on the bus go round and round?


----------



## Spooky1

Do the wheels on the bus run over slow pedestrians?


----------



## Goblin

If the bus is coming wouldn't they be FAST pedestrians?


----------



## Hairazor

Would the pedestrians be flat all over or just where the tires hit?


----------



## Copchick

Will they look both ways before crossing next time?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Both ways before cross dressing ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do cross dressers use cross walks?


----------



## Goblin

Do they use crosshairs?


----------



## debbie5

Why did the lobster blush??


Is it 'cause he saw the salad dressing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't there be a PUN ALERT warning for that?


----------



## Spooky1

Should there be a pun-ishment for those who don't give a warning?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't she treat us to a lobster dinner ? mmmmmmm


----------



## Zurgh

Who is treating the lobster for dinner, can the lobster bring a date, and will this be a formal affair?


----------



## Hairazor

If it's formal, where can a lobster get a penguin suit on short notice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would Antarctica be a likely source of penguins with suits?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Would those be thermal?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't a lobster broil in thermals?


----------



## Zurgh

Or would the lobster fly?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that a giant mutant alien lobster?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is there enough butter ?


----------



## scarrycher

didn't you know that giant mutant alien lobsters bring there own butter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the zombie apocalypse actually just a cover for a crustacean apocalypse?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't all these big words just make your head spin?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you get dizzy easily?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Could it be your inner ear?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or the booze ?


----------



## Spooky1

You have booze in your inner ear?


----------



## Goblin

Booze in their inner beer?


----------



## Zurgh

No, thanks, but could I get a cold turkey with diet ice & a low carb water chaser?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want that ice with or without cholesterol?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Vanilla ?


----------



## Goblin

When did we lose our way?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aren't we going down the garden path ?


----------



## Hairazor

Does the path have those cute little cobblestones?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this path a slippery slope?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who started slip sliding away?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Paul?


----------



## Copchick

Paul Simon or Paul Lynde?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Minneapolis - St Paul?


----------



## Hairazor

I forget, which has the Mall?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we going shopping now?


----------



## Spooky1

Who brought their credit card?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shall I treat ?


----------



## debbie5

isn't Treet just a Spam wanna be??


----------



## Zurgh

Doesn't Spam stand for: Simulated Processed Alien Meat?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It does, but on what type of bread would it make the best sandwich?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have some SPAM Lamb on a pita?


----------



## Hairazor

They have spam lamb?


----------



## Goblin

Do you get wool spam from it?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you spin that on a regular wheel?


----------



## debbie5

spiced pork cotton candy??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that, like, gross?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't that sweet yet spicy?


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't that describe José Jalapeño on a Stick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a Jeff Dunham fan?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I keeeel you ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I have to say, SILENCE?


----------



## Hairazor

Is silence still golden?


----------



## graveyardmaster

never knew silence was golden


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Was that a silver question?


----------



## debbie5

was that in sign language??


----------



## Goblin

Do signs have a language?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you expecting a sign from above?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't there enough people using sign language on the roads?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you talking about the "you're number one" salute?


----------



## Spooky1

Are there a lot of "birds" flying on the roads around you?


----------



## debbie5

isn't it much more satisfying just to yell?


----------



## Hairazor

Yelling does relieve stress doesn't it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Therapeutic ?


----------



## Spooky1

Does your forehead scream?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have to step on their foot first?


----------



## Copchick

Who's on first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's on second?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Abbott or Costello ?


----------



## Spooky1

Meet who?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The werewolf ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he walking with Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

Can he walk like an Egyptian?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a Bangle ?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a breed of dog?


----------



## Zurgh

Are you breeding dogs, now?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to give dogs opposable thumb?


----------



## Copchick

Can the dog hold my beer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't most dogs rather drink beer than hold it?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they have DD (Doggie Dependence) meetings for dogs?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What does DD mean again?


----------



## Zurgh

Could it stand for disassociation disorders, drastic demolitions, or daring dragons?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could the dogs read it anyway ?


----------



## Goblin

Won't they need their reading glasses?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Is it even written in a high enough pitch for them to understand it?


----------



## Spooky1

Does each breed have its own language?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't that an interesting thought?


----------



## Zurgh

Would thinking about thinking that thought count as actual thought?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you repeat that in English?


----------



## Evil Andrew

In English, but with a German accent ?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did an English or German accent come first?


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Does each breed have it's own language?


what language do you speak when you breed?

(must be some language with lots of vowels..........)


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it mostly a lot of moaning and groaning?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I need to cover my ears?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is someone about to fire a cannon?


----------



## Spooky1

Will it make a big bada boom?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a bing ?


----------



## Spooky1

Does that look like Bing Crosby?


----------



## Hairazor

Was Bing always neon?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't he always just Bing?


----------



## Copchick

Is that the stripper "Bing Cherry" in the sign?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Do strippers have big bing bada booms?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you *hear* big bada booms on the fourth?


----------



## Zurgh

Did you hear the one about the duck, the nun, and the recycled meat salesman in the bar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a real joke?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there any doubt that there is a duck or a nun?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't recycled meat called Soylent Green?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If its dead, it's Soylent Green; if alive, it's a corporate employee, right ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do the corporate employees have to eat soylent green in the corporate lunch room?


----------



## Goblin

Where else would they eat it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

In a box, with a fox ? (I do not like Soylent Green with Ham...)


----------



## Zurgh

Would you, could you on a plane... would you, could you on a train?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Are planes and trains still conducive to cannibalism if they are not stranded in some far off frozen waste?


----------



## Goblin

Are you asking if planes and trains are cannibals?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Has anyone seen the movie Cannibal Holocaust?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't some countries ban it because they thought it was a snuff film?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did you know over 50 countries banned it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

50 country bands hit ?


----------



## Hairazor

Hit? What?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you planning on contracting out a hit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you read the fine print before signing?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you aware I can't read?


----------



## Goblin

If somone was a vegetarian before they became a zombie would they go around saying "Beans! Beans!"?


----------



## Zurgh

Would you like to be there to find out?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What makes you think he leaves his computer?


----------



## Hairazor

What does it mean when 2 birds are fighting in the bushes outside the window by my computer?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why don't you ask Mr. Owl?


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't he have a tootsie roll pop addiction?


----------



## Goblin

Ever see a tootsie roll go pop?


----------



## Zurgh

Who reactivated the doomsday project?


----------



## debbie5

Lord Homicide said:


> Why don't you ask Mr. Owl?


(this made me LOL..thanks!)


----------



## Copchick

What is the doomsday project?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that what you get when you use too much water in the papier mache paste?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Or is it when you eat too much paste and hurts your digestive tract at a house party?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Dooms day before or after Christmas?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Who the heck is Doom, that guy from the comics?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it a one person shooter game?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you just make up the rules as you go along?


----------



## Copchick

Who plays by the rules?


----------



## Zurgh

There are rules?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I bend the rules?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you measure the rules with a ruler?


----------



## Goblin

Can you measure golden rules?


----------



## Zurgh

Should I go get a platinum meter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will it be expensive?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can't you just take it out of a catalytic converter?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Which of you is the catalyst ? And where would we reach in to take it out ?


----------



## Copchick

Why would you do that to a cat?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who made you the cat police?


----------



## Copchick

Did you know there's a law against that?


----------



## Spooky1

Shall we lock him up in the dungeon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you marry me all over again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you think my inherent evilness would ruin everything ?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't they say "Evil is as evil does"?


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Would you marry me all over again?


Absolutely! 

Is Evil like a box of chocolates?


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying you have an evil box of chocolates?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Doesn't all chocolate serve a dark master ?


----------



## Copchick

Does the dark master love chocolate?


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't like chocolate?


----------



## Spooky1

If a chocolate bunny likes chocolate, does that make it a cannibal.


----------



## Copchick

(Lmao) 

Does it eat the ears first?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would a chocolate bunny chew off its own foot to get out of a trap ?


----------



## Hairazor

Couldn't he just wait till the sun melted his foot out of the trap?


----------



## debbie5

is he a sparkly, vampire chocolate bunny??


----------



## Goblin

Will it put the bite on you?


----------



## Hairazor

Wiil you put the bite on it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cage match with a chocolate bunny ? ( that bunny is going _down_ ! )


----------



## Spooky1

Will it be televised on the WWE?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I be the Ref.?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a gold whistle?


----------



## Spooky1

You know how to whistle, don't you?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you just pucker up your lips and blow?


----------



## Goblin

You pucker up your lips....and.....leave?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the answer, my friend, blowin' in the wind?


----------



## Goblin

Is THAT what's blowing in the wind?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the wind at your back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we in the Windy City?


----------



## Copchick

Who lives in Chicago?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why is Chicago relish bright green and everywhere else is dull green?
(If someone knows, please tell me)


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a nuclear power plant near the relish factory?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Do you relish nuclear power?


----------



## Hairazor

Are these smilies smokin'?


----------



## Spooky1

Does radiation make you happy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't worry, be happy ?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't Happy one of the seven dwarfs?


----------



## Hairazor

Do the dwarfs still have a diamond mine?


----------



## Lord Homicide

You didn't know that?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't Snow White the slave driver of those dwarves?


----------



## Lord Homicide

You didn't know that Snow White is the slave of the dwarfs?


----------



## Hairazor

How come you ^ know so much about Snow and her dwarfs?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How come you ask silly questions like that?? Did you know there is an adult line is twisted fairy tales including Snow White and her Seven Dwarfs?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you recommend those movies?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Would Arthur Doyle recommend them?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or King Arthur ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Bea Arthur ?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't they all dead?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Didn't they come back from the grave to haunt us?


----------



## Hairazor

Aren't we a merry bunch of ghouls?


----------



## Goblin

Who married a bunch of ghouls?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Huh?


----------



## Copchick

Aren't they just ghoulfriends?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ghoulfriends or gruelfriends?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't Ghouls just want to have fun?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you talking about California Ghouls?


----------



## Hairazor

Are they surfer Ghouls?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How on Earth did you not know they were ******* Ghouls?


----------



## Copchick

Don't ******* Ghouls just wanna have fun too?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you old enough to watch Ghouls Gone Wild?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Does it have ghouls jumping on trampolines in slow motion?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they get more bounce in slow motion?


----------



## Copchick

What happens if a zombie bounces on a trampoline?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can they do flips ?


----------



## Zurgh

Wouldn't they fall apart?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why would we start talking about zombies when there's Hooters GHOULS!?


----------



## Zurgh

Doesn't rigor mortis cause Hooters Ghouls to loose there jiggly & bubbly appeal?


----------



## Goblin

Ghouls have a peel?


----------



## scareme

Could you cut that with a knife?


----------



## Goblin

Why would you want to cut a hat with a knife?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't you knife have to be razor sharp?


----------



## debbie5

Doesn't everyone like pie?


----------



## Spooky1

How about a pizza pie?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have extra cheese?


----------



## Copchick

Would you like some wine with that cheese?


----------



## Hairazor

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pizza and wine doesn't pair as well as pizza and beer, does it ?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't a nice red wine work?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Want some 2 buck chuck?


----------



## scareme

Boones Farm Strawberry Hill anyone?


----------



## Hairazor

Does that bring back memories?


----------



## Zurgh

What if I can't remember?


----------



## Goblin

Did you forget again?


----------



## scareme

Forget what?


----------



## debbie5

could someone please twist the cap onto the Mad Dog 2020 and shove it across the carpet to me??

http://bumwine.com/md2020.html


----------



## Copchick

Or maybe some Thunderbird?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't you rather go sit on the patio and enjoy some delicious craft beer, personally brewed by me ?

(Currently serving red ale, cream ale, raspberry wheat and oatmel stout)


----------



## Copchick

Can you pick me up at the airport? (Pick out a good one for me please)


----------



## Hairazor

Where's the party?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need the latitude and longitude?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you have Google Earth ?

39° 32' 19" N 104° 47' 55" W


----------



## Hairazor

What time are we expected?


----------



## Copchick

What can I bring?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can I come too?


----------



## graveyardmaster

where"s the party again,can i come along too?


----------



## Zurgh

Should we worry about party crashers?


----------



## Hairazor

What would be a party without crashers?


----------



## Copchick

Should we get a party bus to pick everyone up?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How's this ?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the bus zombie proof?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who said 100 proof?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you thinking of drinking?


----------



## Hairazor

Will I be able to take 100 pictures of the bus before I get on?


----------



## Evil Andrew

My photographers will take care of that for you. What else will we need ?


----------



## Spooky1

Will there be finger foods?


----------



## Hairazor

Will there be dipping sauce for the fingers?


----------



## Goblin

Will ketchup do?


----------



## scareme

Will the affair be catered?


----------



## Copchick

How about head cheese?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Best to let the kitchen staff handle the menu; will anyone want to make a weekend out of it ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have room for us all?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a guest house?


----------



## Goblin

Are you a good witch or a bad witch?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you a goblin or a reaper?


----------



## Copchick

Do you reap what you sow!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey! Did you call me a sow?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you reap what you sow, while sewing a sow?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can you say that tongue twister 20 times in a row without hog tying your tongue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who left the front door open?


----------



## graveyardmaster

don"t know, it wasn't me so who did?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why is your union suit hatch open too?


----------



## Copchick

Why would my union wear hatches on their suits?


----------



## Spooky1

Do they wear Union Suits in the South?


----------



## debbie5

what do they wear south of the border..down Mexico way??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is "sombrero" the correct answer?

(now that song is going to be in my head)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Are we talking about hats here?


----------



## Goblin

Hats can hear?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how can hats hear?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Whats with all the cat ponchos around here?


----------



## PirateLady

Why do cat's wear ponchos?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you sure I wasn't talking about ponchos made of cats?


----------



## Wethier

Lord Homicide said:


> Are you sure I wasn't talking about ponchos made of cats?


Why shouldn't cats wear ponchos? They hate rain.


----------



## Hairazor

Do I need a poncho for my dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't dogs waterproof already?


----------



## Copchick

Do they wear galoshes?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why do those have cherries on them?


----------



## Copchick

So they can look pretty?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you saying that those boots look pretty?


----------



## Copchick

Don't you think they at least look girlie?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How can I argue with that?


----------



## Copchick

Can we plan a party for my soon to be "post ho" status?


----------



## Spooky1

Will there be an open bar?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldnt we just put it all on my tab, and lets order a few appetizers ?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you win the lottery?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't I miss it by just 5 numbers?


----------



## Copchick

Didn't you check them?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't your chances better to be struck by lightning?


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't lightning hurt if it hits you?


----------



## Copchick

What hurts worse, a bus striking you or lightning striking you?


----------



## Goblin

Or lightning striking you the same time the bus does?


----------



## Copchick

Where is this bus going?


----------



## Hairazor

Do it's wheels go round and round?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmm.....haunters on a bus........It's not a full-size bus, is it ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody miss the bus?


----------



## Copchick

Or is it a fun sized bus?


----------



## Spooky1

Could it be this bus?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there room for me?


----------



## Copchick

(Looks like fun) Can I come too?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why should we let you come?


----------



## Zurgh

Is the paperwork in order?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it matter that the last stop for the bus is the bottom of a lake?


----------



## Zurgh

Is there a bus stop down there?


----------



## Goblin

Who's the bus driver?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Captain Nemo?


----------



## Copchick

Or is it Captain Jack Sparrow?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What about Captain Stubing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Captain Morgan everyone's best friend?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we have to do the Captain Morgan pose?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can you do it better than me?


----------



## Goblin

Better yet, can you do better than ME?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who thinks I can do a better Captain Morgan pose than Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you guys going to have a triple dog dare?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't we need pictures so we can decide?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone have a camera handy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Will a Polaroid do?


----------



## Copchick

Will the pics include the Captain Morgan costume?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How about my Captain Moron costume?


----------



## Copchick

Does Captain Moron wear tights?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is a pig's ass pork?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't it be more gentlemanly to say "pig's derriere"?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Weren't we talking about a moron in tights?


----------



## Spooky1

Do men in tights make you nervous?


----------



## Hairazor

Robinhood, Men in Tights, is that the look we want?


----------



## debbie5

Can I wear a skirt instead of tights?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why not walk a tight rope with a skirt?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> Can I wear a skirt instead of tights?


Or a tight skirt ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do tights cut off the blood circulation to the brain?


----------



## Copchick

Do you sit on your brain?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Do tights cut off the blood circulation to the brain?


Switch to boxers ?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Button fly or no button?


----------



## Goblin

The fly has buttons?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout snaps instead of buttons?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Only snaps, no zippers right?


----------



## Copchick

How about velcro?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you forget how to tie your shoes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there an on-line tutorial for that?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there one with pictures?


----------



## Spooky1

Shall I post a How-To?


----------



## debbie5

Aren't you already working on the Post-Ho-How-To? (and isn't that your Indian chief name??)


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't the indian chief want it back?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't he then be an Indian giver?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you think a post ho could give it away, then take it back ? Is that kind of like _delete ?_


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't it be murder to delete a Post Ho?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wouldn't it be a clean murder to simply delete?


----------



## Goblin

Did you say a muderer cleans simply with his feet?


----------



## Copchick

Instead of being caught red-handed, wouldn't it be red-footed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ever read Stephen King's 1983 short story _Word Processor of the Gods_ ?


----------



## debbie5

if I slobber like Cujo, does it count?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you know Cujo's slobber was enhanced for the movie with egg whites ?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you know it takes a big dog to weigh a ton?


----------



## Spooky1

Do St. Bearnard's really need help with drool?


----------



## Copchick

Ewww!

How many eggs does it take to slobber up a dog?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm hungry, who's going to fix me fried eggs?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you expecting me to lay them?


----------



## debbie5

do you think this is a good place to discuss your love life??!??


----------



## Evil Andrew

MrGrimm said:


> Are you expecting me to lay them?


I'd pay a buck to see that...can you ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do I have to answer both those questions?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't eggs break if you lay on them?


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't we make scrambled eggs out of them?


----------



## Copchick

Alright, who's bringing the bacon?


----------



## scareme

Why don't we just go out to eat?


----------



## Hairazor

Where shall we go?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How about Golden Corral?


----------



## Copchick

Who wants pancakes?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do you have flapjacks?


----------



## Copchick

How about crepes?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Will there also be sausage?


----------



## MrGrimm

Or wieners?


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK, Can we get this back on track ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it off the rails?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we taking a train trip?


----------



## MrGrimm

Did you buy the tickets?


----------



## debbie5

are we going to Holiday Inn in Vermont!??


----------



## Spooky1

Will there be snow?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Will we see Ben and Jerry?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I need to bring my own spoon?


----------



## Goblin

Would you rather bring someone else's spoon?


----------



## Copchick

Who's getting spooned?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Everybody, right?


----------



## MrGrimm

But whose getting forked? (harhar!)


----------



## debbie5

If sometimes, I have to help my kid cut up her food... would I then be a mother forker??


----------



## Copchick

Alright, who's forking around here?


----------



## Lord Homicide

For forks sake... what have I forking told y'all about saying fork up in this forking izz-ouse?


----------



## Hairazor

Huh?


----------



## Evil Andrew

After all that forking, do you like to spoon all knife ?


----------



## Copchick

Does a bear sh*t in the woods?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If a bear $h!t$ in the woods, and no one is there to smell it , does it still stink ?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did you forget polar bears don't shiv in a forest?


----------



## debbie5

dont let the bear have the shiv!~


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do only incarcerated bears have shivs ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are we being reprimanded?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need to sit in the corner?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do I look like Little Jack Horner?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If the thumb fits ....?


----------



## Hairazor

Was he really a good boy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Was _HE_ reprimanded?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it just me, or does that pie look like it is about to bite into that kids belly?


----------



## Goblin

If potatoes have eyes can they see?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is the pie getting revenge and filling itself back up?


----------



## Hairazor

Well, where do you think the term pie filling came from?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How do I patent this recycling apparatus?


----------



## Spooky1

Does the pie look like Pac-man to anyone else?


----------



## Lord Homicide

You mean a Greek Pac-Man?


----------



## Copchick

Does he have a name?


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK - what can you do with four and twenty blackbirds ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you mean this kind of Blackbird?


----------



## scareme

Do you think they would let me fly one of those if I promised to be careful?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why not try the B-1 Bomber?


----------



## Goblin

Can I bomb my neighbors?


----------



## Copchick

Are you going old school?


----------



## Lord Homicide

or old school for GYM?


----------



## Spooky1

Will the Baron have the last laugh? Are our heroes doomed?


----------



## Copchick

Can you return for the next episode of "Questions"?


----------



## MrGrimm

Can we talk about something other than my "episodes"?


----------



## Hairazor

Will Snoopy save the day?


----------



## MrGrimm

Won't the Red Baron get his way?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Will he give us a pizza ?


----------



## Hairazor

What kind of pizza do you want?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to play Dominoes?


----------



## Zurgh

Can my civets play, too?


----------



## Goblin

Do they know the rules?


----------



## Copchick

Aren't rules meant to be broken?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't that bones?


----------



## Hairazor

Do your bones shake rattle and roll?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a sign of lack of sufficient calcium in your diet?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Or a sign of old age?


----------



## Copchick

Which sign are you referring to?


----------



## MrGrimm

What's your sign?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I answer, neon?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do you know that song?


----------



## Copchick

Who sings it?


----------



## Hairazor

Did it make the Hit Parade?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we go to the parade?


----------



## Goblin

Do we have our own float?


----------



## Copchick

What is the theme for the float? (Oh, dumb question)


----------



## Hairazor

Will the float be big enough to hold all of us?


----------



## MrGrimm

Who wants an ice cream float?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you see my raised hand?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What is the ice cream floating in?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't it be in a glass?


----------



## MrGrimm

And filled with cola?


----------



## Lord Homicide

That's all?


----------



## Hairazor

What do you suggest?


----------



## Copchick

How about whipped cream and a cherry on top?


----------



## Hairazor

Where's mine?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you think a much more important question would be, where is _mine ?_


----------



## Copchick

Aren't you the one who's making them?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have a chocolate milkshake instead?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want a cherry and whipped cream with it?


----------



## Goblin

Are you whipping cream again?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this what you mean?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol HR

Want to add this?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that a product of France ?


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't the French stick to wine?


----------



## Copchick

Is that wine or whine?


----------



## Spooky1

Can only dogs hear you whine?


----------



## Hairazor

If no one is around to hear you whine, does it make a difference?


----------



## Goblin

Do you want any cheese with that whine?


----------



## Copchick

Are you a cheese maker?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do you have crust on your cheese?


----------



## debbie5

are there parts of you that are crusty & cheesy?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you from France?


----------



## Copchick

Parlez-vous français ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to make me remember my high school french?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or French Fries ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Aren't they freedom fries?

CopChick -> Oui, je n'ai pas le choix au Quebec


----------



## Spooky1

Can I still have French Toast?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want that served by a French server?


----------



## Goblin

You got a french servant?


----------



## Copchick

How about a french chef?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do we have to french kiss??


----------



## debbie5

NO!

Oh...sorry- that's not a question....


----------



## Hairazor

Shall we take a poll on the kissing issue?


----------



## debbie5

I am part Polish and I am NOT French kissing **any** of you....does that offend? 

(I might snuggle scareme...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we defend your honor?


----------



## Spooky1

Is a good offense, the best defense?


----------



## MrGrimm

Can we get over de fence? (read with a bad french accent)


----------



## Copchick

Is that fence made of wood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we use that to make wooden nickles?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we buy wooden teeth with wooden nickles?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> I am part Polish .....


( I've been to Poland, and I know I've seen kissing there : )

So, what do they call French kissing in France ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Freedom kissing?


----------



## Copchick

Have any wars been fought for the freedom of kissing?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't WWII end with a kiss?


----------



## Goblin

Was that before we told Hitler to kiss our butt?


----------



## MrGrimm

Did your butt kiss him back?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your butt that old?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't Hitler have a Charlie Chaplin mustache?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't it a pencil thin mustache?


----------



## Copchick

The Boston Blackie kind?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you wearing a two toned Ricky Ricardo jacket?


----------



## debbie5

don't you have some splainin to do?


----------



## Evil Andrew

This line of questioning has gone from polish women french kissing to moustaches - please don't tell me we are going to make that connection - french kissing polish women who have big moustaches - OK ?


----------



## Goblin

The french kiss polish women with big mustaches?


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha, ha! 

Will the french kiss irish women who only wear the mustache as a prop for fun?


----------



## MrGrimm

Where did this thread go so wrong?!?


----------



## Hairazor

If you had a mustache, wouldn't you know the answer?


----------



## debbie5

Does it count if I'm half Polish, used to have a girlstache (thank you electrolysis), routinely kiss a Frenchman and sew with thread??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time for lunch yet?


----------



## debbie5

would you like some apple-cinnamon steel cut oats??


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have a cinnamon crunch bagel from Panera instead?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's bagels ? !


----------



## Copchick

Are there any sesame seed bagels?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Open sesame ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is sesame street open yet?


----------



## debbie5

Open septuagenarian? Open sasparilla? Open saddle soap?


----------



## Copchick

Why don't they make cartoons like this anymore? (Classic and funny!)


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it because they were initially made for adults?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I have made a left turn at Albuquerque?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who wants them back on Saturday morn?


----------



## Copchick

I do!!! These were the best!

Could you start a petition?


----------



## Goblin

Having a hard time getting it to crank, are we?


----------



## Hairazor

Who knows why you don't roller skate in a buffalo herd?


----------



## Copchick

Is it so the skates don't get caught in the buffalo chips?


----------



## MrGrimm

Where do buffalo wings come from anyways?


----------



## Copchick

Do buffalos have wings?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they shed them like antlers?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why don't people have antlers?


----------



## Copchick

Would you want to cuddle someone who had antlers? (Ouch, Lol!)


----------



## Spooky1

Do you mean these horns I have aren't normal?


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying you're a horny devil?


----------



## Copchick

Or are you a horny toad?


----------



## Hairazor

Does a toad toot his own horn?


----------



## Copchick

Is he the Warner Brothers frog's cousin?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Are you sure you wanna know if a frog toots his own horn?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't this staring to sound like amphibian abuse ?


----------



## badgerbadger

...And why don't you ever see TOAD'S legs on the menu?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think they will croak on us?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Will they still be water-tight ?


----------



## badgerbadger

What aren't there any dolphin jokes?


----------



## Copchick

I wonder what they do with the toads?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they become wine tasters?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick said:


> I wonder what they do with the toads?


Well, don't they drive down the highway to Exit 129B,










and go down to Toad Suck Park,










and .....?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you suppose you have to butter the toad for easy swallowing?


----------



## Spooky1

Do toads use toad stools?


----------



## Goblin

How do you bake a cowpie?


----------



## Hairazor

Aren't they like tomatoes and sun dried?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you ever try to throw one like a Frisbee?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you won a cow pie throwing contest?


----------



## badgerbadger

who throws a cupcake? honestly.


----------



## Hairazor

If you give a cat a cupcake, what will he want next?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Some milk ?


----------



## Copchick

Maybe a napkin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hey, who care about the cat - don't you think I should have the cupcakes ?


----------



## badgerbadger

will you still eat it if the cat licked it?


----------



## Hairazor

It should be okay as long as there are no cat whiskers in it, right?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I give the rest to my dog?


----------



## Goblin

Did he share his with you?


----------



## Copchick

Did they have sprinkles on them?


----------



## Spooky1

Are those raisins or is there a rabbit around here?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't we move on ?


----------



## Copchick

Okay Evil A, what's the next subject?


----------



## badgerbadger

How comes Evil A gets to pick the next subject?


----------



## N. Fantom

What subject did he pick?


----------



## Copchick

How about football?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why not vampires?


----------



## Spooky1

Do vampires play football?


----------



## N. Fantom

Aren't the stadium lights to bright?


----------



## Goblin

Do they only play night games?


----------



## Copchick

Shall we call one team the Blood Suckers?


----------



## Spooky1

Would it be legal to stake the quarterback?


----------



## MrGrimm

Can they turn into bats on the field and carry the ball to the end zone?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I be one of the Vampire cheerleaders?


----------



## Copchick

Should we vote on a vampire cheerleader uniform? (Yes, they all have fangs!)
1.








2.









3.


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think Roxy will be upset with me if I vote for #3?


----------



## Copchick

Should we make Roxy the Head Cheerleader? (She can wear her new uniform)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Does _she _have fangs ?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wouldn't fangs hurt, gentlemen?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't they have to be bit first?


----------



## Copchick

Would you mind being bitten?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't giving blood a conscientious thing to do?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Via vampire?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't you know vampires work for the Red Cross?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who stole my vampire cheerleader uniform?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why would y'all be looking at me like I stole it?


----------



## Spooky1

Wasn't that you selling a vampire cheerleader uniform on eBay?


----------



## Copchick

Wasn't that him wearing the vampire cheerleading uniform on one of THOSE sites on the internet? (I recognized the gas mask! Lol!)


----------



## MrGrimm

Who are you talking about?


----------



## Spooky1

Who do you think?


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't that be "Why do you think?"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aren't we spending too much time on what you dudes think, and not focusing on what's really important - the vampire cheerleaders ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Did you mean "time" instead of "tie" in your last post?


----------



## Spooky1

Are vampire cheerleaders, actual vampires or just fans?


----------



## scareme

Have you seen them anywhere besides the night games?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they sunlight intolerant?


----------



## Copchick

What are some of their cheers?


----------



## Spooky1

Would one go like this, "Bite em high, bite em low, come on vampires go, go , go"?


----------



## Hairazor

Would they have a few blood donors on the bench for a quick pick me up bite?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happens when they win the game and get doused with gatorade?


----------



## Copchick

Should be okay as along as it doesn't have garlic in it, right?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How devastating is it to put garlic power in a vamp's jockstrap?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be a vampire locker room joke?


----------



## Copchick

Is that where they take their coffin break? Yuk, yuk, yuk!


----------



## MrGrimm

Do vampires eat stake? yuk yuk yuk


----------



## Spooky1

Can a rich werewolf be born with a silver spoon in it's mouth?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't a silver spoon in the mouth better than a silver bullet in the heart?


----------



## Copchick

Are you related to Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the song Night Moves about vampires?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What kind of "night moves" are we talking about here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that how it was done when the Colts left Baltimore?


----------



## Spooky1

Why did you have to remind me of that night?


----------



## Goblin

You didn't cry and wave goodbye, did you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you being facetious ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think he was trying to make me mad?


----------



## Goblin

Will we like you when you get angry Bruce....er....Spooky1?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do we have to get serious up in here?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it time to party?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think the boss would object to partying on company time?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't know until you try right?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's got the company credit card?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is credit any good anymore?


----------



## Copchick

Should we just put it on the boss's tab?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is Seabass the boss?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you fishing for a promotion?


----------



## Copchick

Should we all book a charter fishing trip together?


----------



## MommaMoose

Will we be chumming for shark?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the shark be Jaws?


----------



## MrGrimm

Will the shark be back in the sequel?


----------



## Spooky1

Do we need a bigger boat?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do we really need to feed the BIG fish?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we going to hear a whale of a story?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you floundering around for a pun?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you drive a barracuda?


----------



## Copchick

Should we get a shark cage?


----------



## MrGrimm

Isn't shark week over?


----------



## Copchick

Should we start filming for next years shark week?


----------



## Hairazor

Do we need special film for underwater shots?


----------



## MrGrimm

How about for underwear shots?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think this is a Victoria's fashion show?


----------



## Hairazor

Where are the wings?


----------



## Goblin

Weren't they all eaten at the party?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a cannibal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't being a scavenger give you more dining options?


----------



## MrGrimm

How about we all go to lunch?


----------



## Copchick

Who all will be there?


----------



## MrGrimm

Who will be where?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this going to be like it is here at work and take forever to decide on a restaurant?


----------



## MrGrimm

That sounds familiar, do we work at the same place?


----------



## Copchick

Should we carpool?


----------



## Hairazor

OK, but who will drive?


----------



## MrGrimm

Can you drive stick?


----------



## Spooky1

Who has the biggest car?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't WHO on first?


----------



## Copchick

What's on second?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can we just skip to the homerun?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't football season now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that mean it's the most wonderful time of the year (NOT!)?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't the most wonderful time of the year, back to school time?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't an "easy" button be nice?


----------



## Goblin

Isn'tthe "easy button labeled "delete"?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't "delete" rather permanent?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Spooky1

What should I do if I'm already home?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you in front of the boob tube?


----------



## Spooky1

How'd you guess?


----------



## Goblin

How many points did he get?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you accumulate points?


----------



## Spooky1

Is anyone keeping track?


----------



## Goblin

Who are we tracking again?


----------



## Copchick

Are we going to the race track?


----------



## Hairazor

Would that be car races or horse races?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we go to the demolition derby instead?


----------



## Copchick

Can I wear a derby at the demolition derby?


----------



## Goblin

Will it be a demolition derby?


----------



## debbie5

Are there porta potties there, cuz I might have to clench the whole time.....??


----------



## Copchick

Will this be enough?


----------



## Hairazor

What's the wet spot in front?


----------



## Copchick

Do you think they all were occupied?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got any toilet paper?


----------



## Spooky1

Which direction is the wind blowing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you need a weatherman to tell you ?


----------



## Hairazor

Are the weathermen ever right?


----------



## Haunt Maker

What other "science" relies on forecasting?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they just guess and hope they're right?


----------



## Copchick

Shouldn't they be held accountable if they're wrong?


----------



## Hairazor

Would we spray them with water if they say it will be clear and it rains?


----------



## Copchick

Don't you think that should be tar and feathering?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What about the piñata treatment ?


----------



## Spooky1

Does anyone have a keel we can haul them across?


----------



## Hairazor

Before we draw and quarter them?


----------



## debbie5

Do we need to use the buck-and-a-quarter quarterstaff on them?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Till they kick the bucket ?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that on your bucket list?


----------



## Copchick

Are we keeping a list of who kicks your bucket?


----------



## debbie5

Do you know the Robert Frost poem that starts: "There once was a man from Nantucket..."??


----------



## Goblin

Can you hum it in a few bars....er hum a few bars of it?


----------



## Copchick

Who wants to go sing karaoke in a bar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need a musical ear for that?


----------



## Spooky1

or would a few drinks be enough?


----------



## Hairazor

Will a drew finks make me best sounder?


----------



## Copchick

Can I have what she's drinking?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A Shirley Temple ?


----------



## Copchick

How about a Pumpkin Ale?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How bout making an evening of it ?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't that make a person pumpkin pie eyed?


----------



## Copchick

Can you pass me one those Nevermore Pumpkin Ale's with a piece of pumpkin pie please?


----------



## Spooky1

Does pumpkin pie go with bourbon?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't bourbon going with apple?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why does Wild Turkey 101 make me thirsty??


----------



## Copchick

Funny Wild Turkey makes me hungry.










Should we go and hunt some wild turkey now?


----------



## MrGrimm

Isn't it amazing someone thought to eat something so ugly?


----------



## Spooky1

If you think that's amazing, who was the first to eat an oyster?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do you think that person was desperate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was he also the first person to eat an artichoke?


----------



## Hairazor

When the first person saw an egg, uhmm, come out, why did they think I want to eat that?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do you mean egg as in Caviar?


----------



## Spooky1

If it's not real caviar, do you end up with egg on your face?


----------



## Copchick

Are you giving egg facials now Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

Where do I sign up for a facial?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get an oatmeal scrub with that?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'd rather have an Oatmeal Stout, wouldn't you ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Who you calling short?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hey Shorty, do I have to shout ? Would you like a Stout ?


----------



## Spooky1

Will you pout without a stout?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you a poet?


----------



## Spooky1

Should we recite limericks?


----------



## Copchick

*There once was a fly on the wall* 
*I wonder why didn't it fall*
*Because its feet stuck*
*Or was it just luck*
*Or does gravity miss things so small?*


----------



## Goblin

Did you make that up yourself?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How bout "There once was a Goblin from Nantucket " ?


----------



## Hairazor

Did he go to town with a bucket?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a hole in the bucket?


----------



## Goblin

Would you use a holey bucket only on Sundays


----------



## Copchick

Won't you loose your water on other days too?


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't the bucket leak at night too?


----------



## Evil Andrew

After Nantucket, wasnt there once a Goblin from Madrass ?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't he drink a bucket of Sassafras?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wasn't it something made out of brass ?


----------



## Hairazor

Probably, but wouldn't we get censored for that?


----------



## debbie5

perhaps we can get shunned, like the Amish?


----------



## Goblin

Who's shunning the Irish?


----------



## Copchick

Are the Irish sunning themselves again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you think ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do the Irish have all the fun?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that in the pubs too?


----------



## Goblin

What's a pubs too?


----------



## Copchick

Is that like a Bubs Daddy?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's your daddy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he a super hero?


----------



## scareme

Can he just be a regular hero?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you dress him up and take him out?


----------



## Copchick

Are you putting a dress on that super hero?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Who's your daddy?


Is he rich like me ?
Has he taken 
any time
to show
you what you need to live ?


----------



## Goblin

Which question do you want answered?


----------



## scareme

Are you the answer man?


----------



## Darcula

Can I ask a question?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have to ask?


----------



## Copchick

Hey, you talkin' to me?


----------



## Hairazor

Or me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Please, Darcula, ask away .......don't pay any attention to the peanut gallery, OK ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying we're nuts?


----------



## scareme

Who are you looking at when you ask that?


----------



## Goblin

What? No question yet?


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be an easy thing to do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that preferable to doing calculus problems?


----------



## scareme

Hungh?


----------



## Spooky1

"What would you do with a brain if you had one?


----------



## Hairazor

Couldn't I while away the hours conferring with the flowers and consulting with the rain if I only had a brain?


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> Couldn't I while away the hours conferring with the flowers and consulting with the rain if I only had a brain?


(Ha, ha, ha, haaa!!! Nice scarecrow HR!)

How about a little fire, Scarecrow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So, anyone have a guess where the monkeys are going to fly out of ? : )


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want to sit on the answer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't he be more comfortable if he sat on a tuffet?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like curds and whey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I offer them to the spider when he comes to sit down beside me?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't that depend on how big the spider is?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't the only good spider a dead spider?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Aren't spiders good for keeping other little bugs away?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I hire the spider to web up my haunt for Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a spider union?


----------



## Goblin

Could find out on the web?


----------



## Copchick

Should we ask this guy?


----------



## debbie5

Don't you know I hated being called Debbie Webby in kindergarten??


----------



## Evil Andrew

What do they call you now ?


----------



## Copchick

Do you have a nickname?


----------



## Goblin

Who named him Nick?


----------



## Copchick

Is it Nick Knack Paddy Whack?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that anything like "Whack a Mole"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nice to mole you... meet you, nice to meet you, Mole ?


----------



## debbie5

has anyone seen hide nor hair of SufiKitten77, who started this thread in the first place??


----------



## debbie5

(and on a side note: why does mole sauce LOOK like it's made from moles!!?? http://allrecipes.com/recipe/mole-s... sauce&e8=Quick Search&event10=1&e7=Home Page)


----------



## Goblin

Were there actually four Debbies before you?


----------



## Copchick

Are they forum members too?


----------



## Spooky1

Or is Debbie5, five time more fun?


----------



## Goblin

Five times more fun than a wind-up mouse?


----------



## Hairazor

How long would it take a wind-up mouse to wind down?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I be worried about the tornado warnings that keep popping up on the TV?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you afraid someone will drop a house on you?


----------



## Copchick

Who killed the Wicked Witch of the east?


----------



## Evil Andrew

She's not merely dead ?


----------



## debbie5

is Spooky1 in Munchkinland right now>>??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sincerely dead ?


----------



## Hairazor

Undeniably and and reliably dead?


----------



## Spooky1

Which old Witch?


----------



## Goblin

Was she thumbing for a hitch?


----------



## Copchick

Were there lions, tigers and bears? Oh my!


----------



## Hairazor

Why is it so hard to wake up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did heavy drinking last night cause that problem?


----------



## Spooky1

What if i don't remember?


----------



## Copchick

What's the last thing you remember?


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

Wait, did I do anything embarrassing when I drank last night?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like to see the video tape?


----------



## Hairazor

Will I need to apologize to anyone?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You know I don't mind, right ?


----------



## debbie5

If I've never done anything naughty or stupid cuz I've never been drunk enough, do I get credit to put towards naughty & stupid things I've done stone cold sober?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Only if you confess them to us here, OK ?


----------



## Goblin

Should we make a list?


----------



## Copchick

Who wants to start?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I look up the statute of limitations first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone know what happened to the Guide to Limited Statutes?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Does anyone know what that even is besides Roxy?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't that the tourist guide for the statues in Rome?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you ever see those Roman statues up close?


----------



## Goblin

Up close to what?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't it be up close and personal?


----------



## debbie5

is it just me, or are the ones with the lift-up fig leaf the best??


----------



## Spooky1

Is this your mind in the gutter?


----------



## Copchick

Do you think she would have friends in the gutter to keep her company?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the grappa be flowing in the gutter?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How would I know ? Why are you looking at me ?


----------



## debbie5

you don't like when we look at you & your fig leaf?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(_leaves_ plural, thank you : )

What happens in fall ?


----------



## Hairazor

You don't really think I am going to answer that one do you?


----------



## sparky

If you fall in the fall can anyone pick you up ?


----------



## Spooky1

If a tombstone falls on a haunter and there's one one else there to hear it, do they make a sound?


----------



## Copchick

Think we should try it out and see?


----------



## Goblin

Why would you try it out at sea?


----------



## Copchick

Would anyone like to contribute a boat?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it need to float?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you know, down here we all float ?


----------



## Copchick

Oh my God! It!!! (Severe shivers and heebee jeebees...)

Okay, back to the program...

Can clowns really float?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we push some off a boat and see?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Push it off the boat an whack it with an oar ?


----------



## Copchick

Is that like "Whack-a-mole" but it's Whack-A-Clown?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Whack a bobbing clown ? Ha !


----------



## Spooky1

Is that another way to chum?


----------



## Goblin

Are we going chuming for sharks?


----------



## Copchick

Is this what we're looking for?


----------



## Spooky1

Would a shark eat a clown?


----------



## Hairazor

Would the red nose honk on the way down?


----------



## sparky

Would those big floppy shoes get past those teeth?


----------



## Copchick

And the age old question...how many sharks can fit in a clown car?


----------



## Spooky1

Would the shark choke on the clowns funny bone?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Does this recent line of questioning give any insight into the origin of the Shark Pants mystery ?


----------



## sparky

If the shark pants mystery is solved, what about sponge bobs square pants?


----------



## Goblin

Is it true that pie are square?


----------



## debbie5

Why don't sharks eat clowns??



(cuz they taste funny!!)


----------



## Copchick

(I actually chuckled at that, Deb)

Do sharks wear pants?


----------



## sparky

If sharks wear pants would they be Dockers ?


----------



## Hairazor

Would they be water repellent?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Like a frogs a$$ ?


----------



## Goblin

Ever bob for watermelons?


----------



## debbie5

do I look like I have jaws that unhinge?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is everyone coming unhinged here?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you questioning our sanity?


----------



## Copchick

Should I order my straight jacket now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

On back-order, aren't they ?


----------



## Copchick

Can I borrow yours?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it come with a padded room?


----------



## Goblin

Do padded rooms come in different colors?


----------



## debbie5

what if you want to order a straight jacket and they are on back order.... and you have scoliosis??


----------



## MrGrimm

Is that a type of seafood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you pair it with white or red wine?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I take the bottle with me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A bottle in front of me is better than a frontal lobotomy ?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't it always?


----------



## debbie5

(**jumping up & down, hand in the air in the gym with other classmates**) ICE PICK ME! ICE PICK ME! COULD YOU ICE PICK ME??


----------



## MrGrimm

Was that a scene in Basic Instinct?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we get down to the basics?


----------



## MrGrimm

I am basically basing my next question on what exactly?


----------



## Copchick

Who's on first?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do you wanna be first to know or first to get there?


----------



## Copchick

I prefer to be first in everything, don't you agree?


----------



## debbie5

may I be disagreeable??


----------



## Evil Andrew

May I be drunk and disorderly ?


----------



## Hairazor

Mother may I?


----------



## Copchick

Is your mother drunk and disorderly?


----------



## debbie5

who is Joe Momma??


----------



## Spooky1

Will Joe's momma get me a drink?


----------



## Copchick

Ain't she the barmaid with the patch on her eye and no teef down at the Sailors Delite Tavern? (She was throwing your name around)


----------



## Goblin

Did she hit anyone with it?


----------



## debbie5

can I hit you with a bar of soap in a sock?

Homey the clown image by WHENTHEDYINGCALLS on Photobucket


----------



## Goblin

Do you always keep your soap in a sock?


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe try a roll of quarters?


----------



## Hairazor

Couldn't you get a lot of shaves and haircuts with a sock full of quarters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that work only if you threaten the barber with the sock full of quarters?


----------



## Copchick

I wonder how much a sock full of quarters weighs?


----------



## Evil Andrew

More importantly, how long will it take to feed them into the progressive slots ?


----------



## Goblin

Who's feeding progressive sluts?


----------



## debbie5

Gobby, do you play the slut machines??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why does it always go right down the gutter in this thread ?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying we should flush this thread?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that flush or flash?


----------



## Copchick

Whoever flushes, can you make sure you put the seat down please?


----------



## debbie5

who here needs prayer?


----------



## Goblin

Dr Who needs prayers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't it take divine intervention to make that show barely tolerable ?


----------



## Goblin

Why would you want to change the name of it to Barely Tolerable?


----------



## sparky

Could we change it to Bare All ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Or maybe barely there?


----------



## Evil Andrew

sparky said:


> Could we change it to Bare All ?


Would gratuitous nudity entice you to watch ?


----------



## Goblin

Gratuitous nudity in rice?


----------



## debbie5

Can Sting play Dr. Who so I can watch the nudity?


----------



## MrGrimm

Can I throw up now?


----------



## Hairazor

Will you clean up after yourself?


----------



## MrGrimm

Isn't that what Roxy's dogs are for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to encourage depraved eating?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that the 8th sin after gluttony?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't you lose count the last time you tried to count all your sins?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's keeping score?


----------



## MrGrimm

Who's scoring?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What kind of scoring are we talking about? :devil:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can any other conclusion be reached than some Haunters don't score very often ?


----------



## Goblin

What do you get for the highest score?


----------



## Copchick

Would you like a 4 foot tall trophy?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are trophies important to you?


----------



## Hairazor

Aren't they good for---scoring?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we there yet?


----------



## MrGrimm

Depends where you wanna get to?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you know the way?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is it me or are we lost?


----------



## Copchick

Do you know the way to San Jose? La la la la la la la la la laaaa


----------



## Monk

why would we go to San Jose?


----------



## debbie5

do you want Jose? or Hose B?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you a hoser ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you need to be Canadian to be a hoser?


----------



## MommaMoose

Do you have to be a hoser to be Canadian?


----------



## Goblin

Why would we hoser in Canada?


----------



## debbie5

because of all the lies about their "bacon"?


----------



## MrGrimm

You doubt the greatness of our bacon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Canadian bacon just thick sliced baked ham in disguise?


----------



## scareme

Why just Canadian bacon? Why not Canadian hamburger, Canadian hot dogs, or Canadain pork chops?


----------



## MrGrimm

Because we know our pigs?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they have names?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The hosers ?

Yah, sure, I think so, eh ......


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe your jealous?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we just have some beer, eh?


----------



## MrGrimm

Canadian or American?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we make it bathtub gin?


----------



## MrGrimm

Made from potatoes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't that make it bathtub vodka?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't it be better to just get vodka from the liquor store ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it open this late?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I just open a bottle here?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have a bottle opener?


----------



## debbie5

do you have a frontal lobotomy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that a question I should be able to definitively answer ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you answer that with a question?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the answer 42?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Is that dollars or cents?


----------



## Goblin

Is cents the smell of money?


----------



## Spooky1

Does that make any sense?


----------



## debbie5

do you use a scented candle to hide the smell of the decomposing bodies in the cellar?


----------



## Copchick

Heh, heh, heh...do you think I'd admit to anything found buried in my cellar?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you give poisoned elderberry wine to old gentlemen?


----------



## Hairazor

Do these old gentlemen have any, shall we say, Worldly goods?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or worldly bads ?


----------



## debbie5

have you atoned for your sins?


----------



## Copchick

Do you think I'd tell?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Maybe for a Klondike ?


----------



## Goblin

Or maybe two?


----------



## Spooky1

Does everyone who sins get a Klondike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't it melt in Hell?


----------



## Copchick

Who says I'm going to hell?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you want to join the rest of us? :laughvil:


----------



## Copchick

Sure, if I can't bring Klondikes, what should I bring to share?


----------



## Hairazor

Devil's food cake, anyone?


----------



## Goblin

Does the devil like angel food cake?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't he try to convert it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or perhaps pervert it?:devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

or subvert it?


----------



## Copchick

Shall we not divert?


----------



## scareme

Shall we put a skirt on it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't we just eat it ?


----------



## Hairazor

How many ways do we need to split it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How bout 2 ? You and me !


----------



## Goblin

You and me?


----------



## Copchick

Or is it you and I?


----------



## Goblin

Who poked you in the eye?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have any extra eye of newt I can borrow?


----------



## debbie5

Didn't Newt Gingrich retire? why would you want his EYE!!?


----------



## MrGrimm

AYE? What are ye a pirate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it Talk Like A Pirate Day?


----------



## MrGrimm

Why, do you have to walk a plank?


----------



## Copchick

Or dig for buried treasure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's got the treasure map?


----------



## Hairazor

Who's got the shovel?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the treasure in a big chest?


----------



## Copchick

Who 's got the rum?


----------



## Goblin

Run where?


----------



## badgerbadger

Why are we running?


----------



## Copchick

Shouldn't that be rumming?


----------



## Evil Andrew

3 post ho's and a bottle of rum ?


----------



## Hairazor

Could we be rum runners?


----------



## debbie5

do we need a chest or a Thigh Master?


----------



## scareme

Who are you looking at as you ask that question?


----------



## Spooky1

Are my abs of steel rusty?


----------



## aquariumreef

I thought you had buns of steel?


----------



## Goblin

Can you eat a hot dog on them?


----------



## Hairazor

The real question is "how many hot dogs can you eat in 10 minutes"?


----------



## Spooky1

With or without hurling?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a sport in Scotland?


----------



## Hairazor

Should we ask GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Hurling hot dogs is a sport in Scotland? What's the record?


----------



## Hairazor

Better yet, who has to clean up after?


----------



## Copchick

Got ketchup?


----------



## scareme

Got money?


----------



## Copchick

Did you win the lottery?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you get that paid out all in ones?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why, are you headed to the strip club?


----------



## badgerbadger

Is it okay to laugh if the stripper farts?


----------



## scareme

How would I know?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's been feeding the dancers beans?


----------



## Copchick

Okay hold on a sec....ewwww! Bad mental image! 

Should we give them GasX?


----------



## Hairazor

Are there an flammables nearby we need to worry about?


----------



## Goblin

Do you know a hot time in the old town tonight?


----------



## debbie5

(flipping right side up, off of stripper pole) 

Did someone call me??


----------



## Copchick

What do you make in tips?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever tipped a cow?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that udderly FABuuuulllllloooooooooouuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssssss??


----------



## Copchick

Should we get some steaming cow patties?


----------



## debbie5

is there going to be a game of steaming hot Cowsh*t Bingo??


----------



## Spooky1

What's that on your shoes?


----------



## debbie5

I think my husband just said, "I break with thee...I break with thee..I break with thee" and threw dog poop on my shoes and ran away...??


----------



## Goblin

Were you sober when you said that?


----------



## debbie5

Do Urban Amish ever drink??


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

When are they not drinking?


----------



## Hairazor

Are there Amish Urban Legends?


----------



## debbie5

you mean like the one about how I power my hard drive with four hamsters who run on a wheel with magnets on it to generate electricity?


----------



## MommaMoose

Don't you think you would get more power from 2 kids on sit & spins?


----------



## Goblin

Is this anyway to run a railroad?


----------



## debbie5

where is Fonzie saying "Sit on it!" when you need him?? Maybe he's jumping the shark??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is a leather jacket approved safety gear for jumping a shark?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't a sharkskin suit be proper attire?


----------



## Copchick

How about a birthday suit? (Yep, it's painted on)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it waterproof?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it one size fits all?


----------



## debbie5

I think skin will just stretch & stretch, right??


----------



## Goblin

Should we call them "Stretch?"


----------



## Hairazor

Euuuu, is that what "stretch pants" were made from?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why hasn't Spandex been banned ?


----------



## Hairazor

It hasn't?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's for dinner?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it my turn to cook? Again?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's bringing dessert?


----------



## Goblin

What will you do with all that sand?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pound it ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a mallet?


----------



## Copchick

Or a mullet?


----------



## Hairazor

Will a mullet make me look thinner?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hand me the scissors ?


----------



## Hairazor

Why???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he going to run with them?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you want a _free _haircut ?


----------



## Goblin

Are you a barber?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or a barbie?


----------



## Copchick

Or is he Ken?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or earring magic Ken ?


----------



## debbie5

do I dare ask how you know about that??!!?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't Ken his rival for Barbie's affections?


----------



## Copchick

Do you think Ken and Evil A battled it out over that vest that Ken's wearing? (That's all you Evil A) Lol


----------



## debbie5

Is this the Guy Fieri doll from when he was in his 20's??

http://static.tvguide.com/MediaBin/Galleries/Celebrities/G_I/Gq_Gz/Guy_Fieri/guy-fier1.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we get him to take us to all those cool diners, drive-ins, and dives he goes to?


----------



## Hairazor

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Zurgh

Where do I sign in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a pen?


----------



## Copchick

How about a crayon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can we make a small detour ?


----------



## Hairazor

How small?


----------



## Copchick

Where are we going?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't that depend on what sort of life you led?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you preaching to the choir?


----------



## Hairazor

Does the color of these choir robes make me look perky?


----------



## Copchick

Are they a dark color or pastels?


----------



## Goblin

Do they glow under a blacklight?


----------



## Copchick

If a light is black, does it truly light?


----------



## randomr8

What songs can you play with only the black keys?


----------



## rottincorps

do the black keys mind if you only play them, while under the black light?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that how you get a glowing rendition of a piano piece?


----------



## Hairazor

Would that get you get a standing O?


----------



## De Caye

do you usually stand when you O? 
(sorry! Couldn't resist that one!)


----------



## debbie5

Yes, cuz can't people hear me better when I stand up to sing, "O Canada"?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you usually see a standing O on Sesame Street?


----------



## debbie5

Is that the letter of the day??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would you rather have your days numbered than lettered ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that a thought provoking question or what?


----------



## Goblin

Why would you want to provoke a thought?


----------



## Copchick

Did you poke a bear?


----------



## Hairazor

Would it poke back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Pokemon still popular?


----------



## Goblin

Did you ask if poking men was popular?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Do they Like it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it beat getting a sharp stick in the eye?


----------



## Zurgh

So, what is the plan?


----------



## Droidecon

Is the plan getting a sharp stick in the eye while poking a Pokemon and beating a bear?


----------



## Copchick

Would you rather get a sharp stick in the eye or face the wrath of an angry bear?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can I have both, or would that be selfish?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or shellfish ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh shellfish, can I place my order now?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Is shellfish jokes bad right now?


----------



## Goblin

Do shellfish comedian tell bad jokes?


----------



## Droidecon

Is it bad to tell jokes about the shellfish?


----------



## Copchick

Have you heard the one about Tom and the pet crab?

Can't leave you all hanging, so in case you didn't here it is:
Tom lived in a small town whose economy revolved around the crab seafood industry. One day he went and purchased a new crabbing boat, the only problem was it wasn't crab season. He said screw it, and went out to catch some crabs anyway. Tom was out on the water all day but only caught one crab, he was sad. 
All of a sudden the water police pulled up out of no where and said " What do you think you're doing catching crabs? It isn't crab season." 
Tom responded "I'm not catching crabs". 
The police officer said "What do you call that then?" pointing at the crab Tom had caught. 
"Oh" Tom said, "Thats my pet crab" 
The police officer getting mad said "B_llsh_t I'm giving you a $500 fine" 
Tom said "Hang on, i'll prove it, i'll put my crab in the water and a minute later he'll swim back to me"
The police officer agrees, so Tom puts the crab in the water..
A few minutes go by and the police officer growls "Ok where is the crab"
Tom says "what crab?"


----------



## Droidecon

That was funny!!....Was it supposed to be?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did the crab go?


----------



## Bone To Pick

And did he pack dry socks?


----------



## Droidecon

Was it really ever there?


----------



## Copchick

Was it really a pet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where's the butter and a nut cracker ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there enough for me?


----------



## debbie5

why is it okay to see a woman's cleavage, but not okay to see the same-looking plumber's crack?


----------



## Goblin

The plumber has crack?


----------



## Droidecon

What if the plumber was on crack with his cleavage showing?


----------



## Bone To Pick

If the plumber's a woman, would she have double cleavage?


----------



## Droidecon

If she had double cleavage, would it be considered double crack and take two trips to haul #*$?


----------



## Hairazor

Would the dealer on the corner know?


----------



## debbie5

how much is that doggie in the window??


----------



## Evil Andrew

The pit bull ?


----------



## Goblin

Who's got a bull in a pit?


----------



## Droidecon

Is it a bull or is it knife wielding samurai gerbils hell bent on a path of destruction and a lust for the blood of innocent acorns?


----------



## Copchick

Who's lusting now?


----------



## Droidecon

Is it you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we playing "tag" now?


----------



## Hairazor

Who's "It"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't he a cousin of Gomez Addams?


----------



## Copchick

Or wasn't he the clown in the sewer in Stephen King's book? (Still a scary book!)


----------



## Bone To Pick

If "It" is a "he" why not call it "He?"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Was he neutered ?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't that make "him" bitter?


----------



## Goblin

Is bitter batter better?


----------



## Droidecon

If the better batter was neutered wouldn't he be known as an it and have a reason to be bitter?


----------



## debbie5

can't the gender neutral: "He or She/It" be contracted into "H'orsh'it"?


----------



## Droidecon

Where sh'it, no see sh'it?


----------



## Copchick

Are you on his/it's sh'itlist?


----------



## Hairazor

Uh oh, what did I just step in?


----------



## Droidecon

Doesn't sh'it roll downhill?


----------



## Zurgh

Don't monkeys fling poo at the worst times?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or the most opportune times, depending of course on the intended target ?


----------



## Goblin

What is that I smell?


----------



## Droidecon

Is that pooberry pie?


----------



## Zurgh

Can you tell me how to get, how to get to sesame street?


----------



## Goblin

Did you ask Big Bird?


----------



## debbie5

would you like me to give you the bird?:finger:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a canary?


----------



## Hairazor

Will it match my living room decor?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we there yet?


----------



## debbie5

would you please get on your OWN SIDE of the car?!!??


----------



## Droidecon

Who's side are you on?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet???


----------



## Droidecon

Do you want me to pull over?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we stop for some food now?


----------



## Droidecon

Are you buying?


----------



## debbie5

Are you burying??


----------



## Copchick

It's cheaper to bury than buy, right?


----------



## Sytnathotep

That depends, is it a dead body?


----------



## Goblin

Would you bury a live one?


----------



## Sytnathotep

Does it smell like it's dead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did it forget to use Secret deodorant?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't that just if it's a woman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't they say it's strong enough for a man?


----------



## Sytnathotep

If it is that strong, did they die from it?


----------



## Hairazor

Couldn't that be considered a secret weapon?


----------



## Droidecon

What is wrong with our country?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would anyone like a cup of coffee and a freshly made doughnut from Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you deliver?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they chocolate donuts?


----------



## Copchick

How about cream filled WITH chocolate icing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that an eclair?


----------



## Bone To Pick

If Apple made it, would it be an iClair?


----------



## Copchick

If it's made with apples wouldn't it be a fritter?


----------



## debbie5

why are you frittering away your time, discussing baked goods??


----------



## Goblin

If it's burnt to a crisp is it considered a baked GOOD?


----------



## Hairazor

Or would it be an apple "crisp"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I order French toast instead?


----------



## Copchick

Yum! Oops, wrong thread.

With maple syrup?


----------



## scareme

Has all this talk about food made anyone else hungry?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Would you slap me down if I said yes?


----------



## scareme

Do you need to be slapped?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't know, do I?


----------



## Bone To Pick

How many uses are there for ear wax?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean besides prop making?


----------



## debbie5

is your name Chandler??


----------



## Copchick

What does a chandelier have to do with ear wax?


----------



## scareme

What did you say?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you hear me now?


----------



## Spooky1

Why does time slow down in the hospital waiting room?


----------



## Copchick

Did your watch stop?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you there because you swallowed your watch?


----------



## Goblin

Did it taste good?


----------



## Copchick

Is it a Timex?


----------



## debbie5

perhaps you swallowed a black hole??


----------



## Goblin

Is that a sexual thing?


----------



## Copchick

Gasp! Did he just say the "S" word?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we on Sesame Street?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you tell me how to get there?


----------



## Copchick

Will a GPS help?


----------



## debbie5

how will gimps help me get to Sesame Street?


----------



## Goblin

Do the people on sesame street eat sesame seed buns?


----------



## Hairazor

How do they keep the seeds from falling off?


----------



## Goblin

I give up, HOW?


----------



## Droidecon

Who exactly are they?


----------



## Copchick

Aren't "they" us, or are "they" them?


----------



## Hairazor

Can someone unconfuse me?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you know what Confucius says?


----------



## Droidecon

Is confucious confused?


----------



## debbie5

Can I apply this to my lack of enthusiasm for dishwashing??:
"Men's natures are alike, it is their habits that carry them far apart."- Confucious


----------



## Copchick

Don't you have young dishwashers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you buy one of those at Sears?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have a boy for sale?


----------



## Goblin

Do they have a buy one get one free sale?


----------



## debbie5

Don't ALL young dishwashers tend to leave food stuck on the dishes, in hopes that if they do a bad enough job, they won't have to wash dishes ever again??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think that tactic might backfire?


----------



## Bone To Pick

How come nothing ever frontfires?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you in the line of fire?


----------



## Hairazor

Fire? Did anyone bring marshmallows?


----------



## Goblin

Do marshmallow peeps count?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have the chocolate ones?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they actually make chocolate peeps?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or does the chocolate "peeps" voluntarily? :googly:


----------



## Droidecon

Can one of my peeps bring me some cold medicine?


----------



## Hairazor

You're not catching are you?


----------



## debbie5

are you pitching??


----------



## Lord Homicide

What train of thought are we fixin to board here??


----------



## Spooky1

What should I do if my train of thought has derailed?


----------



## rottincorps

and when your train has come to the end of the line.....Or is it just the beginning in reverse?


----------



## Goblin

If it's been derailed how can it come to the end of the line?


----------



## Copchick

Is it the Chattanooga choo choo or the cat that chewed your new shoes?


----------



## debbie5

Track 29??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone remember 8 track tapes?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, and what do I do with all these relics?


----------



## scareme

Can you donate them to a museum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you use them to build a shed?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you trying to shed your belongings?


----------



## Hairazor

By belongings do you mean skin?


----------



## Goblin

Who has mean skin?


----------



## Droidecon

If your skin donates relics to a museum, who in turn builds a shed to store the 8 tracks that fell off the derailed train running down track 29 on black Friday because someone was shouting, no anything but that, while standing in line in front of the Chattanooga choo choo with the cat who chews up new shoes, is it still mean?


----------



## Hairazor

Hahahaha! Did you run out of breath reading out loud what you just wrote? (still giggling here)


----------



## Copchick

(Droidecon - LOl!!!)

How long did it take to get that all together?


----------



## Goblin

Was that his graduation speech?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you really think any of us here actually graduated ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you go to the School of Hard Knocks?


----------



## Droidecon

Is there a school of not so hard knocks, or maybe even soft taps?


----------



## morbidmike

what is this school we speak of here???


----------



## debbie5

didn't Alice Cooper tells us that school was out forever?


----------



## Copchick

No more pencils, no more books, no more teacher's dirty looks?


----------



## Hairazor

No more smoking in the boys room?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the bell ring yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have ring around the collar?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a bathtub ring ?


----------



## Hairazor

Or ring dings?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like a twinkie?


----------



## Copchick

Hey what about Ho Ho's? (I'll miss them more than the Twinkies)


----------



## Bone To Pick

Did I hear correctly that Santa got a run in his Ho's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or is Santa running around with hos?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Instead of calling them Ho's, wouldn't fallen elves, or soiled pixies be nicer ?


----------



## debbie5

I am NOT wiping the soiled pixies ars again!!


----------



## Goblin

Who's spoiling pixies and why?


----------



## Copchick

Did they have an expiration date?


----------



## Hairazor

And who exactly do spoiled pixies date?


----------



## Copchick

Do they date Gangsta gnomes?


----------



## Hairazor

If they get married and have offspring are they gnixies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or pixomes ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do pixies and gnomes have to get a special dispensation to marry?


----------



## Spooky1

Does the dust in my house come from pixies?


----------



## Copchick

Or does dust come from bunnies?


----------



## Goblin

Ever see a bunny with a dustmop?


----------



## Hairazor

Who dusts at Hugh Hefner's?


----------



## debbie5

I dont think naked people generate much dust??


----------



## Evil Andrew

What do they generate ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A lot of body heat, perhaps?


----------



## debbie5

do they have general genital generators??


----------



## debbie5

will that comment be removed?


----------



## Goblin

Do we need industrial strength comment remover?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there such a thing?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think a Mod may be watching. :ninja:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or the Mod Squad ?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they in rerun heaven nowadays?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Along with Ed Sullivan, Jackie Gleason, Daniel Boone, Lawrence Welk, The Red Skelton Hour and the rest of the 1968 lineup ?


----------



## Hairazor

And Laugh-In?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it ressurrected a few years ago?


----------



## Copchick

What are you ressurrecting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a groundbreaker?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or will it remain underground ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it part of an underground society?


----------



## Goblin

Where did you dig that one one up?


----------



## Droidecon

So We're digging up a resurrected ground breaker who will remain underground as a member of a secret society to take on the mod squad who got mad when laugh in returned from rerun heaven and conspired with Ed Sullivan and Jackie Gleason to pay Daniel Boone to hunt down Lawrence Welch and end the red skelton hour once and for all forever erasing them from the 1968 lineup?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Lawrence Welch - was he a bandleader who never repaid his debts?


----------



## Hairazor

Instead of rerun heaven did he go to debters "heck"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bone To Pick said:


> Lawrence Welch - was he a bandleader who never repaid his debts?


Was it because the unsecured debt was not in his correct name - Welk ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I mention that Bone to Pick loves to pun?


----------



## Goblin

Should I mention his name is Lawerence Welk not Welch?


----------



## Hairazor

Does Welch make anyone else think of grape juice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone else besides Goblin and EA not get the Welch humor?


----------



## Droidecon

Does goblin and ea not getting the Welch jokes mean they don't get any grape juice when the unsecured debt is redistributed due to the great Welk disaster of 2012 when the band leader was sent to debtors Heck because he was too busy listening to bone to picks puns and didn't repay the debt?


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol! 

How long does it take for you to think this all up?


----------



## Droidecon

Should it take longer? (Not nearly as long as it probably should lol)


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Does anyone else besides Goblin and EA not get the Welch humor?


I know it is too late for mr g. Is there any hope left for me, or should I start wearing Bermuda shorts, black socks and Birkenstocks when I mow the lawn ?


----------



## Copchick

Don't you already wear those?


----------



## Droidecon

How did you get a picture of my legs?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean I need to wear socks with my Birks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(EA, you are a riot)


Did you ever wonder whether you could go pantless into a restaurant that has one of those "No Shoes, No Shirt, No Service" signs posted?


----------



## debbie5

Why didn't anyone mention that it's not Welch, it's Welsh....??


----------



## Copchick

Are they Evil Andrew's legs or Goblins? If Goblins, how did Evil A get a picture of them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he a paparazzi?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't Droidecon claim them?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Were they for sale?


----------



## Copchick

^ Did he get them at the black Friday sale?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weren't microwave ovens a better deal?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How would you estimate the value of a lawn mowing dude dude wearing Bermuda shorts, black socks and Birkenstocks relative to appliances ?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't there be an app for that?


----------



## Goblin

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Copchick

To see if he could outrun a chicken hawk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did he look both ways before crossing the road?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Does looking up and down count?


----------



## Copchick

Does a chicken see in color?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Which color ?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I having a drug induced flash back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that the new batch of marshmallow Peeps?


----------



## Goblin

Does the Easter Bunny raise them?


----------



## Hairazor

Would these be the parents?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those free range chickens?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Are they biker chicks?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ride to live, Live to fry ?


----------



## Hairazor

(Yes, Bone to Pick, that is what I always call them!)

How much would you give for a pair of legs like that? ^


----------



## Copchick

Think maybe $2.99 with a side of coleslaw?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Since they're a combo, can I get a drink with that?


----------



## Hairazor

What's your pleasure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that one of those open-ended questions?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't you ever tend bar?


----------



## debbie5

Why is 4 breasts and nothing else $11 at KFC?


----------



## Goblin

Can you get the nothing else plain or extra crispy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is there a way to combine the "4 breasts and nothing else" post with the "tending bar" post, and forget about KFC ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need a mixer for that?


----------



## Hairazor

Or just a mix?


----------



## Copchick

We shouldn't beer and wine, right?


----------



## debbie5

If I bite off my own hangnail, am I a cannibal? Or do I have consumption??


----------



## Goblin

Did the birds eat the breadcrumbs again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If we dip the birds in the breadcrumbs, then arent we back to the whole KFC thing ?


----------



## Copchick

Shall we start over?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is "no" the correct answer to that question?


----------



## debbie5

at almost 2500 pages, don't you think starting over might be impossible?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why is anything impossible? Have you studied quantum physics?


----------



## Hairazor

If I put my right foot in and take my right foot out and shake it all about, do I need to answer the last question?


----------



## Copchick

Shall we have a Hokey Pokey contest?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I need a sharp stick for the pokey part?


----------



## Hairazor

If I say yes are you gonna poke someone with it?


----------



## Goblin

Should I start carrying a gun for protection when I post here?


----------



## Copchick

Is this the O. K. Corral?


----------



## Hairazor

Will there be horses?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will this one do?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would a centaur cowboy have to tie himself to the hitching post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you hook a minotaur with a line of bull?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't you dress like a Minotaur for Christmas?


----------



## Hairazor

I never can remember, is it Minotaur for Christmas, Centaur for New Years or the other way around?


----------



## Droidecon

OK, so We're starting over the 25000 posts because quantum physics dictates We do the hokey pokey with sharp sticks while carrying guns to post in the ok corral about funny horses who tied the centaur cowboy to the post for feeding the Minotaur a line of bull at Christmas because he ate all the kfc and mixed his beer with wine calling it brine?(just for you CC ) Did I miss anything?


----------



## Copchick

Did you forget about KFC, the chickens and not to mix beer and wine?


----------



## Droidecon

Copchick said:


> Did you forget about KFC, the chickens and not to mix beer and wine?


Is that better?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Was Scarlett O'Hara considered "Rhettorical?"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Rhetorical or Buttlorical ?


----------



## Hairazor

Well fiddle dee dee, must I pick only one?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you know if you pick it it'll never get better?


----------



## Copchick

Can't I worry about that tomorrow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I frankly give a damn?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is it going to charity?


----------



## Copchick

You think a charity will build a dam for you?


----------



## Hairazor

Why do you need a dam?l


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is a great flood on the way?


----------



## Goblin

Did Roxy ask for grape flavored hay?


----------



## Droidecon

Can I help build the dam for charity in preparation for the great flood of grape flavored hay tomorrow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## Copchick

Is it Howdy Doody time?


----------



## debbie5

who made a doody??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I blame it on the new office puppy?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do you feel like it's your doody to do that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you getting pooped from trying to think up new puns?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a Christmas poo named Mr. Hanky?


----------



## Hairazor

Or is it Hanky Panky?


----------



## debbie5

who the hell would want hanky with panko!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a good recipe for panko?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or a crumby one?


----------



## Lord Homicide

or a stumbly one?


----------



## Copchick

Will this do?


----------



## Hairazor

What time do we eat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How bout now ?


----------



## Copchick

Who's gonna bring the wine?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a preference?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't a white Rhône be a great pairing ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a pinot grigio?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What for desert - key lime pie ?


----------



## debbie5

I think an apostrophe s?


----------



## Goblin

Is that some new sort of dessert?


----------



## Copchick

Think Deb drank the wine already?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is she puking already?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Get her a cab home, and open another bottle ?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't Hammetschlagen a good game to play while imbibing?


----------



## Copchick

Did you just sneeze? (God bless you)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who needs a hankie?


----------



## Spooky1

Why would want Mr. Hankie?


----------



## Goblin

Is he a member of the law firm of Hankie, Pankie and Crappe?


----------



## Copchick

Aren't they with a personal injury firm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if there's such a thing as an impersonal injury?


----------



## debbie5

don't imps create lots of injuries?


----------



## Evil Andrew

But not as many as amps ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we go "ohm" now?


----------



## Goblin

Don't we get a charge out of this game?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would you be shocked?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we up on "current" events?


----------



## Copchick

Anything to get amped up about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we expecting an electrifying performance?


----------



## Spooky1

Is resistance futile?


----------



## Hairazor

Is any of this grounded in fact?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Watt are you guys talking about ?


----------



## Goblin

Do I have the power to answer that?


----------



## Hairazor

If I call you to ask, can I reverse the charges?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this line of discussion becoming re-volting?


----------



## Hairazor

I am alternating currently between, Yes?, No?


----------



## Copchick

Do you like the band AC/DC?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Even if it hertz my ears?


----------



## Lord Homicide

(LOL good one T)

Did Mike Tyson byte them?


----------



## Copchick

Think Tyson needs another OUTLET instead of byte-ing?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't he have an electrifying personality?


----------



## Copchick

More like shocking, don't you think?


----------



## Droidecon

Here We go...
So Mike Tyson sued ac /dc claiming the power of their music hertz his ears, causing him to alternate currently between byte-ing and other outlets, according to the law firm of hankie, pankie, and crappe the judge however reversed the charges stating that resistance was futile and his claims weren't grounded in fact because their performance was electrifying and got him amped up but was appalled by Tyson's ungrounded claims calling them shocking and re-volting, he then called Tyson a cab and sent him ohm which Tyson puked in, so he opened another bottle but ended up getting banned from playing hammetschlagen for life anyway right?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can you read that out loud in one breath?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you read that without laughing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we amuse you?


----------



## Copchick

What am I a clown?

Click on for the classic scene from "Goodfellas" - Caution contains expletives


----------



## Goblin

Didn't I use to see you on the Bozo show?


----------



## Hairazor

Is Bozo on the loose again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Didn't Bozo go to that big circus in the sky in 2008, at age 83 ?


----------



## Goblin

Were the pallbearers dressed up as clowns?


----------



## Hairazor

Did the coffin open and 50 clowns crawl out?


----------



## Spooky1

Where they zombie clowns?


----------



## Goblin

Do Zombie Clowns only eat people who taste funny?


----------



## Hairazor

What do you suppose would make them taste funny?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't they just taste like chicken ?


----------



## Hairazor

Would that be a clown's rubber chicken?


----------



## Copchick

Or a chicken's rubber clown?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a chicken clown's rubber ?


----------



## Copchick

Or a rubber clown's chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or a rub-a-dub-a-flubberbubber?


----------



## Spooky1

Or Son of Flubber?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we all insane?:jol:


----------



## Copchick

If I answer yes, will I be committed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ what are the other voices telling you ?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't that a secret?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody blow our cover?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Did you leave the door to the secret underground lair open again?


----------



## Hairazor

Did, ummm, *things" get out?


----------



## Copchick

Were they creepy, crawly things?


----------



## Evil Andrew

We don't _really _want to know, do we ?


----------



## Hairazor

If we put our heads under the covers will they go away?


----------



## Goblin

The creepy crawly things or your head?


----------



## Copchick

Can you go through life beheaded?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't some people already act as if they do?


----------



## Goblin

Are they nominated for an academy award for it?


----------



## Bone To Pick

How would they find the red carpet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can they use a GPS?


----------



## Copchick

How about a compass?


----------



## Hairazor

How about a trained monkey?


----------



## Goblin

Are you training monkeys again?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want one?


----------



## stick

How many do you need?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I get one trunk monkey?


----------



## Hairazor

Is one enough?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can we market them as Trunkeys?


----------



## Copchick

Do they come with a monkey wrench?


----------



## Hairazor

If a monkey wears a tool belt, do we need to worry about a plumbers crack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that scarier than a baboon's butt?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you get me another monkey for Christmas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should I have gotten you a zebra instead?


----------



## Hairazor

Could a person regift the zebra?


----------



## Copchick

How about a hippopotamus for Christmas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you buy one at Sears?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you put it on your Master Card?


----------



## Goblin

What do you get when you cross a hippotamus with a moose?


----------



## Copchick

A hippopota-MOOSE!

Do you believe animals talk at midnight on Christmas Eve?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean they don't?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't that a Rankin-Bass film?


----------



## Zurgh

Like that film that grows all over the bathroom when ya' don't clean it, ever?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it snake barfle green?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it move?


----------



## Copchick

Does it make growling noises?


----------



## Hairazor

Or does it just hissssss?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who let the snakes out?


----------



## Copchick

Should we call a snake wrangler? (Big hint, it won't be me!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you get hazardous duty pay for snake wrangling?


----------



## Spooky1

Can you lasso a snake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why do I feel like this thread could so easily take a turn right into the gutter ?


----------



## Hairazor

Would that be a literal gutter or a figurative one?


----------



## Goblin

Can you clean my gutters while you're at it?


----------



## the bloody chef

is 'clean my gutters' a euphamism for something dirty?


----------



## Copchick

Is that the same as "getting the pipes cleaned"?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I old enough to see these posts?


----------



## Evil Andrew

At some point, I'll jump in and change the.......hey, did you see that ?

(very similar to the Jedi mind trick)


----------



## Hairazor

What? What?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you confused?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't we get her the professional attention she needs ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think it would help?


----------



## Copchick

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will he ask for a co-pay?


----------



## Hairazor

It's not Dr. Kevorkian is it?


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. Who?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's a doctor on first ?


----------



## Copchick

Maybe he's on second?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't the Dr. at Home?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Dr. Athome?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't he the only Dr. who does house calls?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think he will come to my house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have cookies?


----------



## Copchick

How many cookies does it take to pay a doctors fee for a house call?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If an apple a day will keep a doctor away, would it keep 3 doctors away for 8 hours ?


----------



## Hairazor

If I say yes do I get an A?


----------



## the bloody chef

If you're a doctor in LA do you get paid in oranges?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would that be Louisiana or Los Angeles ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a map?


----------



## Hairazor

Can it be a "relief" map?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is that a map made out of Rolaids?


----------



## Copchick

Have you ever been to Rolaid Lane, Albert, MI?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you post directions?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you know what they do there ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it anywhere near Hell MI?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no, what?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you not know Hell was in Michigan?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, it's just north of Casper - You've never been there, have you ?

Hell's Half Acre


----------



## Copchick

Have you ever been to Hell and back?


----------



## the bloody chef

No! But I've been told to go to hell a lot! I just don't do what i'm told! :rolleyevil:

Do you believe that Zombies are real?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean they might not be?


----------



## Copchick

Have you seen my Zombie Hunting Permit on my profile page? They do exist and they go to the Casino alot and roam around near the rivers.

Have you ever wished you had something to do over again and change the outcome?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Like a do-over?


----------



## Hairazor

That's not like a comb over is it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a sleep-over ?


----------



## Copchick

Should we bring blankets and pillows?


----------



## Evil Andrew

And pizza ?


----------



## Hairazor

And margaritas?


----------



## Goblin

And chips and dip?


----------



## Copchick

How about a game of twister at the sleep over?


----------



## the bloody chef

Perhaps a game of Zombie Jenga?:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who invited all these strange people over?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't stranger better?


----------



## Copchick

Are we aloud to talk to the strangers?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are the strangers loud?


----------



## Hairazor

If one follows me, can I take it home?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you rather have a puppy?


----------



## Copchick

Can I call him George?


----------



## Spooky1

Will you pet him?


----------



## Hairazor

The puppy or the stranger?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is the stranger housebroken?


----------



## Copchick

Shouldn't it be about time for Droidecon to combine all of the questions for the past week?

Yo D, let's see what you got.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he on vacation?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Droids go on vacation ?


----------



## Zurgh

Do androids dream of electric sheep?


----------



## Copchick

Don't they count sheep like the rest of us?


----------



## Hairazor

Does an electric sheep jump an electric fence?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happens when you pull the plug?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Zurgh said:


> Do androids dream of electric sheep?


What do hemorrhoids dream of ?


----------



## Hairazor

Asteroids?


----------



## the bloody chef

Does that mean that PreparationH could save the Earth from being obliterated by a giant space rock??? :eekien::xbones::eekien:


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't it be Bruce Willis that saves us from the asteroid?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Demirhoids ?


----------



## Goblin

Is that what Demons get?


----------



## Hairazor

And would a cross cure it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or inflame it ?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that the inspiration for the song, Ring of Fire?


----------



## Copchick

How about "Fire Down Below"? (by Bob Seger)


----------



## Hairazor

Or Burn Baby Burn?


----------



## the bloody chef

Or was it 'Fi-wah' by Elmer Fudd ?:smoking:


----------



## Copchick

Are you hunting wabbit?


----------



## Droidecon

How am I supposed to sleep with the loud strangers following me yelling take me home even though I told them I won't pet them because I got a puppy whose housebroken while I was on vacation counting sheep jumping an electric fence (like the rest of you) till Bruce Willis pulled the plug to warn me about the attacking hemorradic asteroids and arm me with preparation h to fend off the inflamed demons who were angry about the inspiration for the song ring of fire being their incurable demirhoids so they marched into battle singing burn baby the cross won't cure it except for the crazy demon with the speech problem who was just walking in a circle hunting wabbits yelling fiwah over and over?

(Hope you enjoy CC ) Happy new years everyone


----------



## Hairazor

How is anyone supposed to follow that? (still laughing)


----------



## Copchick

Droidecon said:


> ...except for the crazy demon with the speech problem who was just walking in a circle hunting wabbits yelling fiwah over and over?
> 
> (Hope you enjoy CC )


How could I not laugh at this line?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone say something funny?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or do they just _look_ funny ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't looks be deceiving?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So they look deceptively funny, but really aren't funny, after all ?


----------



## Goblin

How do you look deceptively funny?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you tried practicing that in a mirror?


----------



## the bloody chef

Does the mirror crack when you practice?:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

If the mirror cracks, do you only get 3.5 years of bad luck?


----------



## Copchick

Did it crack on Friday the 13th?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> How do you look deceptively funny?


Should we get back to the real question - how can we help Mr G learn to look deceptively funny, instead of just plain funny ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a tutorial?


----------



## Goblin

Who tore their tutu?


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Should we get back to the real question - how can we help Mr G learn to look deceptively funny, instead of just plain funny ?


If it didn't work for you why would it work for anyone else?


----------



## Copchick

Should we just dress up Evil Andrew and Goblin in clown costumes wearing tutus so they look obviously funny?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we also teach them to dance a fandango?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would that help them to dance and buy movie tickets at the same time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can he borrow some castanets?


----------



## Hairazor

Could they go on the road as the Evil Goblin Dancing Duo?


----------



## Copchick

Is this picture in anyone's mind?










Edit - I'm chuckling to myself after posting this picture. Sorry guys! Lol!!!


----------



## Hairazor

How do I erase that image from my mind? (Actually snickering!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the bottle of bleach?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Once that clown is gone from our minds will we have big shoes to fill?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we plant flowers in them?


----------



## Copchick

Could we just give the shoes to a local Goodwill or Salvation Army?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Theres a chance for salvation ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't we all beyond hope of saving?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't you just take two crosses and call me in the morning?


----------



## Zurgh

Could Mr. T help us, now?


----------



## the bloody chef

Do you love it when a plan comes together? :xbones:


----------



## Copchick

What about plan B?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a back door out of here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the escape pod?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it on the Jupiter Two?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you lost in space?


----------



## the bloody chef

Are you on a star trek?:rolleyien:


----------



## Hairazor

Will your trek lead to Star Wars?


----------



## Goblin

Should I ask for Obe Wan Kanobi?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Could you tell him I said hello and ask him how he's Ben?


----------



## Hairazor

Aren't you afraid it could be the Darth of you?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do I Luke like I'm scared?


----------



## the bloody chef

If you were, would you scream "Jabba Jabba Doo?"


----------



## Hairazor

Are we having pun yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's Bone to Pick when you need him?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is my work here never done?


----------



## the bloody chef

If your work was done how would we know?


----------



## Hairazor

Will it need to be inspected?


----------



## Copchick

Should we call inspector number 9 or inspector gadget?


----------



## Goblin

Do we need to call Inspector Closeau?


----------



## Copchick

Does your dog bite?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it indeed your dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the neighbor's dog get loose again?


----------



## Hairazor

Which begs the question, "Who let the dogs out"?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Was it the rats of NIMH?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or the Knights who say "Ni!"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Nihilists who say nothing ?


----------



## the bloody chef

If they say nothing, why do they say it so loudly?


----------



## Goblin

Are they looking for the dogs?


----------



## Hairazor

Are the dogs still out or out again?


----------



## Copchick

Could they be guard dogs?


----------



## the bloody chef

If they misbehave, are they sent to the dog house or the guard house?


----------



## N. Fantom

Is that why I haven't been on the game page in so long?


----------



## Hairazor

Where have you been?


----------



## Lord Homicide

In the dog house?


----------



## Copchick

How about a haunted house dog?


----------



## Hairazor

**Cool pic Copchick**

If you were that dog, wouldn't you want a bigger house?


----------



## the bloody chef

if you were that dog wouldn't you want a stronger flea collar (look at the size of that bugger!!!)???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think that house was the cat's idea?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is it a dog's nightmare to live in a cathouse?


----------



## Copchick

Don't most dogs go to cathouses?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or just stay home and hump your leg ?


----------



## scareme

Shouldn't all pets be female?


----------



## Spooky1

Where would baby pets come from then?


----------



## Hairazor

Test tubes?


----------



## scareme

Spooky1, don't you know where babies come from?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Should he enroll at OSU for the class ?

http://www.thecattlesite.com/articles/721/artificial-insemination-for-beef-cattle


----------



## scareme

I took gardening classes at OSU. I learned how plants reproduce. Not cattle.

What are storks for if not delivering babies?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't they also deliver pickles?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that a euphemism ?


----------



## Hairazor

For Vlasic?


----------



## Goblin

Have you gotten yourself in a pickle again?


----------



## Zurgh

Who last saw the olive loaf sandwich?


----------



## Copchick

Did the stork eat it?


----------



## the bloody chef

Does anyone know what's really in olive loaf???


----------



## Hairazor

Olives?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Olive the Other Reindeer ?


----------



## Zurgh

Doesn't bacon make everything better?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't that a silly question?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't bacon a basic food group?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like bacon with your bacon?


----------



## Goblin

What? No link sausage?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is www.pepperoniknockwurstsalamibratwurst.com a sausage link? :xbones:


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't the link still be pork?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you proposing the missing link is sausage or made of sausage?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do sausages and bratwurst have a fossil record?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I just have a couple sausage patties with eggs over easy and one Neanderthal to go?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Go where?


----------



## Spooky1

If the sausage is missing, can I have bacon instead?


----------



## Bone Dancer

If I'm not here, where am I ?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you know, "Everywhere you go,there you are"?


----------



## the bloody chef

I'm confused....
If "everywhere you go, there you are" is true...
And 'it's neither here nor there" is true...
Then "everywhere you go, you are neither" is true??????


----------



## Copchick

Are you going anywhere?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's driving?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I hitch a ride?


----------



## Copchick

Should we get a bus or an RV?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Do you have something against stretch limos?


----------



## the bloody chef

If you cut the elongated vehicle down to normal size would it leave stretch marks?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you need to wear stretch pants to ride in a stretch limo?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you know, all forms of spandex are a bad idea ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Do people that wear spandex own mirrors???:xbones:


----------



## Copchick

If they rip the spandex, will they have seven years bad luck?


----------



## Hairazor

Shouldn't they have bad luck just for wearing the spandex?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a ballerina in the house?


----------



## the bloody chef

does Zurgh in a tutu count as a ballerina?


----------



## Copchick

Is that what's causing his insomnia? (Z, take the tutu off first!)


----------



## Goblin

Does tutu mean he's wearing two of them?


----------



## Hairazor

Does he need one for each leg?


----------



## scareme

Aren't we glad he's not a centipede? Would he be wearing a tutututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututututu?


----------



## Zurgh

I'm a centi-pod, can't I just get away with one tutu?


----------



## scareme

What color would you like?


----------



## Goblin

Is it true Zurgh changed his first name to Tutu and his last name to Twain?


----------



## the bloody chef

Why did Zurgh tatoo 22 tutus to Twain too?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you say that 3 times fast?


----------



## Zurgh

Does the elemental calcium in Tums® come from calcium elementals, and are they OK with that?


----------



## Goblin

Why do you ask that Tutu Twain?


----------



## the bloody chef

Does dancing to tomtoms in a tutu make you need tumtums? :googly::googly:


----------



## scareme

Are you serious?


----------



## Hairazor

What if you prefer Rolaids?


----------



## scareme

Does your tummy hurt?


----------



## Copchick

Can I stomach this any longer?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's been tossing their cookies?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't who on first?


----------



## the bloody chef

What kind of cookies and who was tossing them???


----------



## Copchick

Was it Cookie Monster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it have been Betty Crocker?


----------



## Hairazor

Was it Girl Scouts?


----------



## the bloody chef

Was Betty Crocker a Girl Scout or did she make cookies in a tree?


----------



## Goblin

Can't she do both?


----------



## Zurgh

Ever been bit by an elf?


----------



## Hairazor

Ever been Elf bowling?


----------



## Copchick

Do I have to dress like one?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Juan?


----------



## the bloody chef

Why are the Three Musketeers _swordsmen_ and not _riflemen???_​


----------



## Copchick

Is it because there's a restriction of purchasing rifles? (Oooo, yeah I went there)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a natural born troublemaker?


----------



## Hairazor

Or do you have to work at it?


----------



## Copchick

Maybe Lord Homicide gave me lessons?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he a good teacher?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't he taught by me?


----------



## Copchick

Doing you have a degree to teach?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many degrees is it where you are?


----------



## the bloody chef

Where I am it's five degrees from Kevin Bacon....are there any Kevin Bacon movies that you own on DVD?


----------



## Hairazor

You made me loose my train of thought when you mentioned bacon. Is anyone else hungry?


----------



## Zurgh

Did you say, BACON?


----------



## Copchick

Does a swine wallow in mud?


----------



## Hairazor

Does an owls feet fit tree limbs?


----------



## Spooky1

WHO, has all the answers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a Doctor in the house?


----------



## Goblin

Will Dr. Who do?


----------



## the bloody chef

When did Horton go to medical school?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was it after he heard a Who?


----------



## Copchick

Don't you like to listen to The Who?


----------



## Hairazor

Who wouldn't?


----------



## the bloody chef

Was Horton their doctor?


----------



## Spooky1

Can Horton hear a heart murmur?


----------



## scareme

Are you looking for free medical advice?


----------



## Zurgh

How much does that cost?


----------



## scareme

How much have you got on you?


----------



## Copchick

Think we should rely on Obama-care?


----------



## Hairazor

Think we should self-medicate?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there anything you can recommend?


----------



## the bloody chef

If I recommended taking 2 aspirin and calling me in the morning is that practicing self- medication without a license?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need a license for self meditation?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I ponder on that?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would you prescribe relaxatives for yourself?


----------



## Copchick

Didn't _*Frankie Goes To Hollywood*_ write a song about that?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is there anyone in Hollywood that isn't on medication?


----------



## Goblin

Should we give them all blood tests?


----------



## Copchick

Should we hire a vampire to play a doctor to perform the task?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you mad?


----------



## Hairazor

Does that just apply to scientists?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or hatters?


----------



## the bloody chef

Are mad scientist vampires testing blood for mercury poisoning in the hat factory? :devil:


----------



## Goblin

What are the scientist vampires mad about?


----------



## Copchick

Think we should ask Bela Lugosi? He may have some insight.


----------



## the bloody chef

Will his insight B positive or A negative?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you Bone to Pick's punning twin?


----------



## Hairazor

Hummm, punning twins, how fun is that?


----------



## Copchick

I wonder if they have any similarity to these guys?


----------



## Hairazor

How can we tell the 2 apart?


----------



## Goblin

Why do you want to tear them apart?


----------



## the bloody chef

To put them back together would it cost 12 million dollars?


----------



## Copchick

Would you really spend 12 million on Arnold?


----------



## scareme

Can I borrow twenty bucks?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I give you a 10 point buck instead?


----------



## scareme

Is he eating your plants?


----------



## Goblin

Who was eaten by a plant?


----------



## the bloody chef

If you are what you eat, does that mean that vegans are plants?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you discovered the secret life of plants?


----------



## scareme

Is it time to plant my garden yet?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you the one that always plants everything upside down?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't that what Dr. Seuss does?


----------



## the bloody chef

Will she plant it in a box?
Will she plant it wearing socks?
Will she plant it wearing boots?
Will she plant it by the roots?
Will she plant a berry vine?
Will she make a berry wine?
Will she drink the berry juice?
Will she become a silly goose?


----------



## Hairazor

Will she remember your rhyme ^
When it is planting time?


----------



## debbie5

Is your rope made of sisal?
Did you know Seuss was Geisel??


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I hate to upset the people in this thread
but did you know that Dr Suess is dead?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does your Haunt need a host?
Can you use Suess's ghost?
Will he scare them half to death?
Does he have fetid breath?


----------



## Evil Andrew

After coming all this way, are these really the questions you want to ask ?


----------



## Copchick

Would you like to change the subject?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What shall we talk about?


----------



## Copchick

Should we talk of current events?


----------



## Bone To Pick

How about current event horizons?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why not?


----------



## Goblin

Who tied the knot?


----------



## the bloody chef

Was it a clove hitch or a sheep shank?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a Boy Scout?


----------



## Copchick

Or a girl scout?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or a baseball scout?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or an International Scout ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I name my next dog Scout?


----------



## the bloody chef

Was the Indian's scout or the Cub's scout that taught your dog "Scout" to play baseball?


----------



## Hairazor

My dog can play baseball???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does he retrieve the balls?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can he catch them on the fly?


----------



## Goblin

On the fly? How small is this dog?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is his name Flydo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If he's playful, would his name be Playdough?


----------



## Copchick

Does he look like the Pillsbury Doughboy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

does he make croissants?


----------



## Copchick

Does he giggle when you poke his tummy?


----------



## Hairazor

I giggle when I poke his tummy, don't you?


----------



## scareme

Will he bite when you poke him?


----------



## the bloody chef

Does he poke fun at you for biting him?


----------



## Hairazor

Is he solid or does he deflate when bitten?


----------



## the bloody chef

Are you saying he's a balloon animal?


----------



## Copchick

Does he look like any of these characters?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmm, A little too much time on his hands ?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you just hate it when you get time on your hands?


----------



## scareme

Does it come off with soap and water?


----------



## Goblin

Time or your hands?


----------



## Copchick

This mentions time, think it will work?


----------



## the bloody chef

Did anyone notice that that poster is not up to Health Department standards?


----------



## Copchick

You mean there's more to washing your hands correctly?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean I may have been doing it wrong?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did you think you were doing right?


----------



## N. Fantom

What is really right in this world?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't we all agree, it's me ?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't I win that honor long before you were born?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is there a right way, a wrong way or just _my way_?


----------



## Copchick

Or Frank Sinatra's way?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone know what his way really was?


----------



## the bloody chef

Was it every which way but loose?


----------



## Copchick

Or did he do it any which way he can?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is this my _1,000th_ post? Am I a _REAL HO_ now!?!?!?!?


----------



## Copchick

Can you handle being a full fledged ho?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you feel better now that you are out of the basement?


----------



## Goblin

Was he locked in?


----------



## Copchick

Did he find the key?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't he lose them in the dark?


----------



## scareme

Is he the one who starched my underware?


----------



## Copchick

Does he iron???


----------



## scareme

My underware?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ain't all that starch kinda uncomfortable ?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it make your undies stand alone?


----------



## Goblin

Will they able to walk on their own too?


----------



## Copchick

Can they look both ways before crossing the street?


----------



## Evil Andrew

are they going somewhere ?


----------



## Hairazor

Without me?


----------



## scareme

Can I come too?


----------



## Goblin

Where are we all going?


----------



## scareme

Who paying for all of us?


----------



## Copchick

Should we sell strip tickets or have a bake sale to raise funds?


----------



## scareme

Have you tasted my cooking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will the dog eat what you cook?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What about the cat?


----------



## Copchick

Will the dog and cat live after eating Scareme's cooking?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a prize for the correct answer?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Will the prize be awarded posthumously?


----------



## scareme

So, is word getting around about my cooking? Or is the dead animals out in the yard that give me away?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean they are not props???


----------



## scareme

Now why didn't I think of that idea?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So back to the cooking ...... What's for dinner ?


----------



## Copchick

What are you making?


----------



## Hairazor

What time?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I bring dessert?


----------



## Hairazor

Will it be decadent?


----------



## Goblin

Who wants a dessert that is weakened, worn out, impaired, or broken down by old age?


----------



## the bloody chef

did someone confuse 'decadant' with 'decrepid'?


----------



## Hairazor

If I am decrepit can I still have a decadent dessert?


----------



## Copchick

Whether you're decrepit or not, will this do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you just wrap that up and send it on to me now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Too late, you didn't _really _think I would save you any, did you ?


----------



## Copchick

Not one little piece?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Should we get more ?


----------



## Hairazor

Will there be enough for me this time?


----------



## Copchick

Should I cut you a big piece or little one?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Big for everyone ?


----------



## Goblin

Did Andrew say pigs for everyone?


----------



## scareme

What would I do with a pig?


----------



## Goblin

Make bacon?


----------



## Copchick

Feed the pig your leftovers?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you train him to fetch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or maybe play catch?


----------



## scareme

Anyone want to toss around the old pigskin?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you have a new one?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the pig still be in it?


----------



## Copchick

Maybe we can give the pig a new mink coat instead, if we take his skin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Then put lipstick on it ?


----------



## Hairazor

Who's gonna kiss it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If we charged money to kiss a lipsticked skinless mink-coated pig, would that make us pornographic pig peddaling pimps ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Can you say 'pornographic pig peddaling pimps' 10 times fast?


----------



## Goblin

If I did would you know it?


----------



## Copchick

How can you not laugh out loud at that?


----------



## Goblin

Laugh out loud at WHO'S hat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you think you should be charged extra for makin the lipsticked skinless mink-coated pig wear a funny hat ?


----------



## Copchick

Does he look like this?



(He's a little tired from dancing the jig and the lipstick wore off.)


----------



## Hairazor

If he follows me home can I keep him?


----------



## the bloody chef

If he follows you home HR, will you love him for more than his bacon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody say "roast pork"?


----------



## Hairazor

What would happen to the hat?


----------



## Goblin

Do you want it back?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is that Baby Back Baby Back Riiiiibs?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So hunger outweighs the shock and disgust of public pig pandering ?


----------



## Copchick

Anyone know whose birthday it is tomorrow? (Hint, it's not me but someone who is popular on the fun and games section)


----------



## the bloody chef

I know! I know!
Could it be me?


----------



## Copchick

Gasp! It is you! 

Will you be publicly pandering pigs or just hanging out drinking a couple of beers with them?


----------



## Hairazor

Will there be cake?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Will it be chocolate?


----------



## scareme

Would it hurt your ears if I sang Happy Birthday to you?


----------



## Copchick

Would it still hurt if you sang a different song?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Would you prefer that she play it on a nose whistle instead?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you play one when you have a cold?


----------



## the bloody chef

Does it have to be a common nose whistle to play it with a cold?


----------



## Goblin

Did you say when you blow your nose your ears whistle?


----------



## Copchick

Can you play a tune with that?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

do you need a suit case to carry that tune?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you tuna piano?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want to sleep with the fishes?


----------



## Copchick

If you leave the gun, can I take the cannoli?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who's going for a boat ride with Fredo ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a one way trip?


----------



## Evil Andrew

EA : "Can you get me off the hook? For old times' sake?" 
HR: "Can't do it Andy"


----------



## Hairazor

I might reconsider, what you got to offer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What if I stay in Vegas with Moe Green, and give you all my interests IA, IL and MO ?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall we seal the deal with a shot?


----------



## the bloody chef

Why would you shoot my twin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No Sicilian can ever refuse a request on his daughter's wedding day. What' his name ?


----------



## Copchick

Tom, can you get me off the hook? For old times sake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was there a Godfather marathon on TV that I missed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you fugget-about-it ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Wouldn't you rather watch Goodfellas?


----------



## Goblin

Who was that masked man?


----------



## Hairazor

What happens if I pull the mask off the Lone Ranger?


----------



## Copchick

Did you tug on Superman's cape first?


----------



## the bloody chef

Are you gonna mess around with Jim now?


----------



## Copchick

You mean Big Jim Walker from 42nd Street?


----------



## Evil Andrew

He 'bout as big and dumb as a man can come ?


----------



## Copchick

Wasn't he drivin' a drop top cadillac?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't they call him "Boss"?


----------



## Copchick

Is Jim Walker related to Johnnie Walker?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, that's a good question, isn't it?


----------



## the bloody chef

Are Jim and Johnny the twin sons of Hiram Walker?


----------



## Copchick

Not sure, but should we have a toast and find out?


----------



## Goblin

What can you find out from toast?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You've never consulted the oracle ?


----------



## scareme

Do you wear a monocle to see your oracle?


----------



## the bloody chef

If you're skeptical about wearing your monocle to see the oracle does that make you tentacle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a Punmeister?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a type of cheap beer?


----------



## Copchick

Or do you mean cheap bears?


----------



## scareme

Who's buying the next round?


----------



## Copchick

Should we flip a coin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you know about challenge coins ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that question a challenge?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Think you'll be the one that ends up buyin the round ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I pay for it with wooden nickles?


----------



## Goblin

Do they work in a jukebox?


----------



## Copchick

Are you gonna show us how to boogie?


----------



## scareme

Does anyone want to do the Hokey Pokey with me?


----------



## Copchick

Should we start with our right hand in?


----------



## scareme

Is "shaking it all about" your favorite part too?


----------



## Copchick

Of course! Is the Hokey Pokey really what it's all about?


----------



## scareme

Could anyone ask for anything more than that?


----------



## Hairazor

Could I have a glass of wine to hydrate me after all that Hokey Pokeying?


----------



## scareme

Red or white?


----------



## Goblin

Would you like a little cheese with that whine?


----------



## scareme

Blue or cheddar?


----------



## Copchick

Can't I have both?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Red and white, or bleu and cheddar ?


----------



## scareme

Is there enough for everyone?


----------



## the bloody chef

Red, white & blue cheddar? What the...?????


----------



## Goblin

Is that patriotic cheese?


----------



## scareme

Have you got change for a $20?


----------



## Copchick

Why do I have to change for twenty bucks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is change good?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you charge more then twenty bucks?


----------



## scareme

Can I get five fives for a twenty?


----------



## Hairazor

In this economy?


----------



## scareme

Brother, can you spare a dime?


----------



## Goblin

Your brother is selling his spare for a dime?


----------



## Hairazor

How many spares does he have?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does a free oil change come with the spare tire rotation?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are those euphemisms ?


----------



## scareme

Do you know where your youth is tonight?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where ?


----------



## Hairazor

Party, at my house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time shall we be there?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you a youth ?


----------



## Copchick

Can I bring appetizers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What about a keg ?


----------



## Copchick

You know you're supplying the beer, right? (That's a no brainer.  )


----------



## Spooky1

What if I don't drink beer?


----------



## Goblin

You don't drink with deer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What are you, an anti-deerite ?


----------



## Goblin

Do you know how to make Auntie Freeze?


----------



## Hairazor

No, How?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you turn the air conditioner all the way up in winter?


----------



## scareme

Are you going through menopause too?


----------



## Goblin

Who said men have paws?


----------



## scareme

Is that a paws for a cause?


----------



## Hairazor

Why don't paws have opposable thumbs?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What bout monkey paws ?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but can it play a musical instrument?


----------



## Copchick

Can he sit on Bradley Cooper's shoulder?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Which is in charge ?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be the monkey?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is a female monkey a monkey wench?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Isn't that perjorative ?


----------



## Copchick

Okay, if this was the "banned" thread, you'd be banned for making me look that up!
I still got nothing. 

Can we start over?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sure! Want another pint ?


----------



## Copchick

Sure, you pouring?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the monkey wench bring it over?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If she wants a tip, right ?


----------



## Copchick

Should we tip with bananas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you have a couple singles ? Service wasn't worth a whole bunch....


----------



## Goblin

Singles? Been to Wendy's, have we?


----------



## the bloody chef

Should it be renamed 'Wenchy's'?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will that make the food taste better?


----------



## Hairazor

If it doesn't, can we socket to the wench?


----------



## the bloody chef

If Goldie Hawn is the wench, can she socket to me???


----------



## Hairazor

Will you bet your Bippy on that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I award you the Flying Fickle Finger of Fate?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that interesting, but stupid?


----------



## the bloody chef

"One ringy dingy....two ringy dingies.....Is this the person to whom I am speaking?"


----------



## Goblin

Is it Tiny Tim?


----------



## Hairazor

Are there tulips involved?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we tiptoe through them before someone shouts "Here come da judge"?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the first one to speak a monkey for a week?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you referring to me ?


----------



## Goblin

Are you a weak monkey?


----------



## Copchick

...or a flying monkey?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a Toto ?


----------



## Copchick

Toto too?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a Toto in a tutu ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you buy doggie ballet slippers?


----------



## Hairazor

How much is that doggie in the window?


----------



## the bloody chef

If you give me the doggie today will you let me pay for it on Tuesday?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that when you pay for your hamburger?


----------



## Goblin

Do you give the money to Mayor McCheese?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you think Wimpy goes to McD's ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What part of the chicken do mcnuggets come from?


----------



## the bloody chef

When it comes to fast 'food', is it sometimes better to _NOT_ know the answer to certain questions???


----------



## Goblin

Is it because you can't handle the truth?


----------



## Copchick

Do you know what a code red is?


----------



## Hairazor

Would a few good men know?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How about Dawson and Downey ?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall we invite them for dinner and ask their version of events?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you have anything besides Cocoa Puffs and Yoo- Hoo ?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the breakfast of champions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that supposed to be little chocolate donuts (obscure John Belushi reference)?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it the sugar in them that gives you the energy you need?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kind of like herding cats , isn't it ?


----------



## Goblin

You never heard of cats?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you being catty?


----------



## Goblin

If a cat throws trash everywhere is it considered kitty litter?


----------



## Copchick

Can we call them Kitty Litterbugs?


----------



## Zurgh

Are those Almond Roca candies in the cat's litter box?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Of all the threads, wouldn't you agree that this is the one that always seems to go right down the crapper ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I hand you some toilet paper?


----------



## Evil Andrew

See what I mean ?


----------



## Hairazor

Where, oh where, can we go from here?


----------



## Zurgh

To the sewer, with a tumbler... down the drain, with the plumber?


----------



## Goblin

Are you suggesting we go down the drain with an acrobat and a plumber into the sewer?


----------



## Hairazor

Do we need special attire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will a full body Tyvek suit be sufficient for the purpose?


----------



## Copchick

Is it waterproof?


----------



## Hairazor

Better yet, are there nose plugs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that smell?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Whiskey bottles and brand new cars
Oak tree, you're in my way ?


----------



## Goblin

Which way are you going?


----------



## Copchick

My way or the highway?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a GPS for that?


----------



## Copchick

How about Google maps?


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't the word google make you giggle?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Depends on the context, right ?


----------



## the bloody chef

If google is for gigglers, is yahoo for wahoos?


----------



## GothicCandle

can fish use the internet?
Wahoo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Goblin

Don't they have to be in a school for that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If a fish has to be sent to the corner for bad behavior, where does it go?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To the 3rd corner ?

http://www.the3rdcorneroceanbeach.com/


----------



## Hairazor

Would we then have pickled fish?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or pickled Haunters ? Who wants to go with ?


----------



## Goblin

You want to go with a pickled Haunter?


----------



## Hairazor

Why not???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there another option?


----------



## Copchick

How about shaken and not stirred?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or fermented ?


----------



## Hairazor

Or intoxicating?


----------



## Goblin

Did the still blow up again?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you brewing up trouble?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Whats that terrible odder ?


----------



## Goblin

What's an odder?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you mean Who's odder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is an odder an otter with a head cold?


----------



## Copchick

^ LOl!

Isn't is odd that an otter with a head cold oughtta be outta the water?


----------



## Zurgh

Will someone call a vet for the poor, sick otter?


----------



## Goblin

Would good would a veteran do?


----------



## Copchick

Can he cure an otter's head cold?


----------



## Goblin

If the otter's head is cold can he wear a stocking cap?


----------



## Hairazor

If you get an otter a cap can you make him wear it?


----------



## Goblin

Would you like to try?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you be trying at times?


----------



## Goblin

Ain't I a little stinker?


----------



## Hairazor

Will I be banned if I say yes?


----------



## Goblin

Awwwwwww, would I ban you?


----------



## Hairazor

In a heartbeat, right?


----------



## Goblin

Did you get the Ban in a Can I sent you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a new marketing campaign for Ban deodorant?


----------



## Copchick

Is Ban banned for not living up to it's claim of wetness protection for a sweaty band?


----------



## Evil Andrew

^Can she be banned for Ban brand banning ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will she be reduced to selling seashells by the seashore while six sheep sit on socks?


----------



## Hairazor

Can anyone top that ^ ?


----------



## Goblin

Will she be reduced to selling seashells by the seashore while six sheep sit on socks while Moses supposes his toeses are roses, or will Moses suppose eroneously??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask Donald O'Connor that question?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Moses ?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't we need a medium to ask either of them?


----------



## Copchick

Would you like that medium rare or medium well?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't a good Medium rare?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If a Medium does a good job, does she become Well Done?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't a Large be better than a Medium, in that capacity ?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't you rather be living large?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that largely a matter of opinion?


----------



## GothicCandle

isn't everything simply an opinion?


----------



## Copchick

Are you asking for mine?


----------



## Hairazor

What's my 2 cents worth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might it be worth five cents because of inflation?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a wooden nickel ?


----------



## Goblin

Is that worth more than a plug nickel?


----------



## DocK

And even more so, can you buy a pumpernickel with it?


----------



## Copchick

How about a loaf of multi grain?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Meatloaf ?


----------



## Hairazor

Does that meatloaf have olives in it?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you like olives?


----------



## Copchick

With or without the martini?


----------



## Hairazor

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we wait for Mr Bond?


----------



## Hairazor

Will he bring the olives?


----------



## Zurgh

What about his cousin, Plain Bond?


----------



## Copchick

What about his pet chimp, Bondo?


----------



## Night Watchman

Will there be an organ grinder with the monkey?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the monkey dance to the grinder's music?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you hum a few bars of the song so we can see if it's danceworthy?


----------



## Hairazor

Will you promise not to boo if I hum?


----------



## Goblin

Boo Who? You?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a ghost?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I see right through you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How closely are you looking?:kisskin:


----------



## Goblin

Does he need a magnifying glass?


----------



## DocK

Won't you burn that ghost's sheets with that magnifying glass?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever melted little green Army men with a magnifying glass?


----------



## Copchick

(Gasp, no!)

Would a shot glass work?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I drink the shot first?


----------



## Hairazor

Can mine be jello shots?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they taste really sweet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't that depend on the Jello ?


----------



## Copchick

What flavor do you suggest?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hadn't we better try one of each ?


----------



## DocK

How about two of each?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will that be enough for everyone?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it ever really enough?


----------



## Copchick

Can I have a tubful please?


----------



## Zurgh

Can I have a steak, instead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a baked potato with sour cream and butter to go with that steak?


----------



## Copchick

Can I send you my address for delivery?


----------



## debbie5

is that how babies are delivered??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't a stork required for that?


----------



## Monk

Will a goose suffice?


----------



## Hairazor

If a goose flies into you do you get goose bumps?


----------



## Monk

What if you duck?


----------



## Copchick

Do you get "quacked" up?


----------



## Monk

Is it wrong if I do?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong if I don't?


----------



## Goblin

Can you just stand in the middle of the screaming?


----------



## DocK

Can I wear headphones?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Is your brain expecting a phone call?


----------



## DocK

No, but maybe they'll help against the screeming if I put the music loud enough?
What song would help me get rid of the voices in my head?


----------



## Copchick

Would Quiet Riot's *Bang your head *suffice?


----------



## DocK

Is that your final answer?


----------



## Monk

Can I have more than one answer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What was the question again?


----------



## Monk

Have you forgotten already?


----------



## Spooky1

Did I make a wrong turn at Albuquerque?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you turn every which way but loose?


----------



## Monk

Which way is loose?


----------



## DocK

Which way is Amarillo?


----------



## Copchick

Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you follow the yellow brick road?


----------



## DocK

Don't you think those bricks look more orange?


----------



## Monk

More orange than what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is a pumpkin the color standard for orange?


----------



## Monk

Do pumpkins have standards?


----------



## Copchick

If they do, wouldn't that put them a little above the other gourds?


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying pumpkins can levitate?


----------



## Monk

Who said that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was anyone listening?


----------



## Hairazor

Did a tree fall in the forest?


----------



## Monk

Did it sound like a tree falling in the forest?


----------



## Copchick

Did it actually make a sound if you weren't there to hear it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't the chipmunks hear it fall whether you're there or not?


----------



## Goblin

If you're not there how would you know?


----------



## DocK

Do you have to hear it to be a sound?


----------



## Goblin

Did someone turn the sound off?


----------



## Ramonadona

Does it count if I use my megaphone?


----------



## Monk

Where did you get a megaphone?


----------



## Evil Andrew

the same place I got my Epiphone ?


----------



## scareme

Have I showed you my scars?


----------



## Hairazor

Are they in living color?


----------



## Goblin

Ever hear of dead color?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ever hear of dead ducks?


----------



## Ramonadona

Are all your ducks in a row?


----------



## Copchick

Are they in a shooting gallery at a fair?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How good is your aim?


----------



## Copchick

Care to have a contest?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think that would be fair?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or laissez-faire ?


----------



## Goblin

When did you take Lassie to the fair?


----------



## Copchick

Wasn't that the time Timmy needed help?


----------



## Hairazor

Was he in the well?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can someone throw him a rope?


----------



## Spooky1

Is he down in the well?


----------



## Copchick

Who's gonna go find out?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wasnt it Timmy that we just sent to check ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can he be in two places at once?


----------



## Goblin

Places or pieces?


----------



## Monk

Why would he be in pieces?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it have something to do with that chainsaw-wielding maniac down the street?


----------



## Monk

Doesn't it always?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't he on vacation with his wife, in Aruba?


----------



## Monk

Does he have a passport?


----------



## Spooky1

What does the TSA have to say about chainsaws on airplanes?


----------



## Monk

Would there be an additional fee to bring personal items such as chainsaws with you on vacation?


----------



## Ramonadona

Would it be a vacation WITHOUT a chainsaw?


----------



## Monk

Would it be a working vacation?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are there any trees where he's going with that chainsaw?


----------



## Monk

What if he took hedge trimmers instead of a chainsaw?


----------



## Copchick

Is he a gardener or a lumberjack?


----------



## Georgeb68

Does he have a green thumb or a plaid shirt?


----------



## Goblin

Does he swing an axe with his green thumb?


----------



## DocK

Isn't that really dangerous?


----------



## Ramonadona

How do you define dangerous?


----------



## Monk

Who would determine the best definition?


----------



## Hairazor

Wikipedia?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you rely on that information?


----------



## Monk

It's on the internet, so why not?


----------



## Copchick

Do dictionaries still exist in book form?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't they make great door stops?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to learn a new word every day?


----------



## Goblin

Are there any new words left?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know what "haslet" (or "harslet") is?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I look it up in my dictionary door stop?


----------



## Copchick

Will Roxy be serving haslet this weekend?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Hasenpfeffer ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you like Bugs?


----------



## Hairazor

What's up Doc?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahr you hunting wabbits ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a double barrel?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like a double boiler?


----------



## Monk

What's a double boiler?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that what you get when you put two pots of water on the fire?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who's buying lunch?


----------



## Monk

Is it lunch time already?


----------



## Copchick

How about an after dinner snack?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I come over for a snack, our kitchen is out of commission?


----------



## Ramonadona

OMG, was it my turn to cook?


----------



## Goblin

Hey Ramonadona, what's for supper?


----------



## Hairazor

What time?


----------



## Monk

Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## Bone Dancer

After last time do you need to ask?


----------



## Copchick

Doesn't everyone eat with their feet?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you the one who kicked the table over trying to eat with your feet?


----------



## Monk

Why does that instance keep coming up?


----------



## Hairazor

Are there pictures?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was Monk framed?


----------



## Monk

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Spooky1

Are our skills of observation lacking?


----------



## Hairazor

Should we look at it with Rose Colored glasses?


----------



## Bone Dancer

would that help at all?


----------



## Goblin

Who needs help in the hall?


----------



## Monk

Is it a long hall?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the tape measure?


----------



## Monk

Would a yard stick work?


----------



## Bone Dancer

or would a meter stick be better?


----------



## Monk

Why would we need something better?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't better, best?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Isnt the best way ,the only way?


----------



## scareme

Which way was that?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't there an old saying that goes there's the right way, the wrong way, and my
way. If you ain't doing it my way you're doing it the wrong way?


----------



## Copchick

Then my way would be the correct way, right?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't Frank Sinatra sing about doing things my way? Who's gonna argue with Frank?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Bing Crosby?


----------



## Monk

Why would Bing argue with Frank?


----------



## Goblin

Is it because Frank does things My Way?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did the kitchen towels go?


----------



## Hairazor

Are they a "boxed" set?


----------



## Monk

Who's "they"?


----------



## Spooky1

Are"they" watching us?


----------



## Hairazor

Aren't "they" always?


----------



## Copchick

Can't you hear their voices whispering in your ear?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Does aluminum foil on your head help?


----------



## Goblin

Does it give you better reception?


----------



## Copchick

Will it mess up my hair?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Will it make me stand out in a crowd?


----------



## Monk

What crowd?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need some space?


----------



## Monk

Do you have space for rent?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Do you have the money?


----------



## Monk

How much will it cost?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Do you have a fortune?


----------



## Monk

Does a fortune cookie count?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

How many fortune cookies do you have?


----------



## Monk

How many cookies would I need?


----------



## Copchick

Can you make a baker's dozen?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that 13 ?


----------



## Monk

Why would you ask me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you all-knowing?


----------



## Monk

Are you calling me a "know-it-all"?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can anybody really know it all?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Do you think it's a trick question?


----------



## Copchick

Is that anything like a one trick pony?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you offering pony rides?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can I bring my cowboy hat?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you rope and ride?


----------



## Monk

What if I don't own a rope?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you borrow one?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Didn't they make them out of leather?


----------



## Copchick

How about some chaps?


----------



## Hairazor

And spurs?


----------



## Goblin

That jingle jangle jingle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you riding merrily along?


----------



## Hairazor

Did this turn into a trailride?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I been on pony ride before, is that the same ?


----------



## Copchick

Is it a horse of a different color?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Have you been to Oz ?


----------



## Monk

Is that the land down under?


----------



## Hairazor

Under where?


----------



## Monk

Are you asking if I'm wearing any?


----------



## scareme

Are we being to personal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask Jerry Springer that question?


----------



## Goblin

What does he get if he answers it correctly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think he'll accept a poke in the eye?


----------



## Goblin

With a sharp stick?


----------



## Monk

How will you sharpen the stick?


----------



## Goblin

Will a butcher knife do?


----------



## Monk

Is the knife sharp enough?


----------



## Rahnefan

Does a bear shave in the woods?


----------



## Hairazor

Does an owl say Who?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he calling Dr Who?


----------



## Ramonadona

Who's on first?


----------



## Rahnefan

What the heck is a hoozon?


----------



## Copchick

Is that Horton calling for a Who?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are the who's in whovile


----------



## Rahnefan

Is you is or is you ain't in Whoville?


----------



## Monk

Where's Whoville?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it down the road a piece from Whatsville?


----------



## Hairazor

How far is "a piece"?


----------



## Copchick

Is it short of a block?


----------



## Bone Dancer

A block of what?


----------



## Rahnefan

Do you really want to know?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wouldn't you?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you what?


----------



## Copchick

Want a block of cheese?


----------



## Ramonadona

Did someone cut the cheese?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)


Where's the room freshener?


----------



## Spooky1

Did something die in here?


----------



## Goblin

Should we fly the flag at half mast?


----------



## Rahnefan

Did I ever tell you about how that dog bit off half m'ast?


----------



## Copchick

Was it a shih tsu?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Were you laying down at the time?


----------



## Hairazor

Fanny side up?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like sunny side up?


----------



## Monk

Is anything like sunny side up, really?


----------



## Rahnefan

Do people even ask for sunny side down?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't that be over easy?


----------



## Ramonadona

Could it be easy over?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I get an easy bake oven?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't Santa bring you one for Christmas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't that the night when Jack Skellington took over as Santa?


----------



## Hairazor

So Jack has the easy bake oven?


----------



## Ramonadona

Who has Santa?


----------



## Copchick

I heard the elves are pushing for a raise. Are the elves holding Santa hostage?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Does that me Santa is on ice?


----------



## scareme

Is that some kind of new drink?


----------



## Copchick

Shall we call it "Drunken Santa"?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you get your Santa, shaken or stirred?


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't we ask Mrs. Claus that question?


----------



## Ramonadona

Didn't I hear that she stirs him every morning?


----------



## Hairazor

Does he do like everyone else and hit the snooze button?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time for some Christmas cheer?


----------



## Goblin

Does Santa's reindeer get their Christmas cheer from deer beer found in the rear of the stable?


----------



## Ramonadona

Are the elves responsible for the stable still?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the deer beer responsible for Rudolph's red nose?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or is it an allergy ?


----------



## Copchick

Can Rudolph take an antihistamine?


----------



## Hairazor

Will it make him too groggy to guide the sleigh?


----------



## Goblin

Hasn't he always been great at guiding the sleigh in a fog?


----------



## Ramonadona

Does a little bit of grog help guide through a heavy fog?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the grog with three or five eyes?


----------



## Ramonadona

When did grog get eyes?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't a grog what you get when you cross a gopher with a frog?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can you even do that?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't you rather race them?


----------



## Ramonadona

Is anyone like my husband who would rather eat them?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they taste like chicken?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Doesnt every thing ?


----------



## Copchick

Can I pass on the gopher?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Should one of us go fer another round before last call ?


----------



## Rahnefan

Is there really ever a last call?


----------



## Ramonadona

Whose buying?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it Evil Andrew's turn?


----------



## Copchick

Think he'll share his Nevermore Pumpkin Ale?


----------



## Goblin

Does he have enough to go around?


----------



## Bone Dancer

does he ever?


----------



## Copchick

Maybe he can let us taste his other homemade brew flavors?


----------



## Hairazor

There's more?


----------



## Goblin

Who's got smores?


----------



## Bone Dancer

smores what?


----------



## Copchick

Pass the marshmallows, please?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What if run out of chocolate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a sign of the apocalypse?


----------



## Copchick

Aren't zombies the sign of the apocalypse?


----------



## Bone Dancer

So, what happened to the Mayan apocalypse?


----------



## Copchick

Maybe it really did happen, and we just don't know it?


----------



## Spooky1

Did the Myans have leap years?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Didn't they have a five day week?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't the Spanish Conquistadores the Mayan Apocalypse?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

We're the Spanish Conquistadors Zombies?


----------



## Spooky1

Are zombies caused by Spanish flu?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't a shot of tequila get rid of the bug?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How much tequila can a bug drink?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask the worm in the bottle?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't we ask who among us has swallowd the worm, so we know who can _really _ party with the big dogs ?


----------



## Hairazor

Does that 1/2 worm in the apple count?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Was the apple in a bottle of tequila ?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you think I was tweaking the truth if I said yes?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would I ever doubt you ?


----------



## Goblin

Who ate all the chicken?


----------



## Monk

There was chicken?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did he cross the road ?


----------



## Copchick

Did he make it to the other side?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Was the egg there first?


----------



## Monk

On which side of the road was the egg?


----------



## Hairazor

Was the egg deviled?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I get one poached?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did someone lay an egg?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Did you find one?


----------



## Goblin

Juan who?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you deaf?


----------



## Monk

Who is deaf?


----------



## Bone Dancer

What did you say?


----------



## Copchick

Huh?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't we refocus our energies on a more relevant line of questioning ?


----------



## Goblin

Has somebody been readling the dictionary again?


----------



## Copchick

How about a Word -a -Day calendar?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Did you ever use those words later ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is somebody having words with you?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What did they say?


----------



## Goblin

Weren't you listening?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you hear me now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you kindly speak up a bit?


----------



## debbie5

do you have an ear infection?


----------



## Goblin

Ear Inspection? Were do they put the Inspection sticker?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And do you need two ?


----------



## Hairazor

I wonder, do they have specials where you get 2 for the price of 1?


----------



## Goblin

Where fdo you think you are? MacDonalds?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I thought this was BK?


----------



## Goblin

Home of the Whopper?


----------



## Monk

With or without cheese?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How can you not have cheese?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't cheese one of the food groups?


----------



## Monk

How many groups of food are there?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Isn't just cheese and not cheese?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you like cheesy movies?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your mean old cheesy movies?


----------



## Copchick

What about new cheesy movies?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want that with extra cheese?


----------



## Goblin

And fries?


----------



## Bone Dancer

curly?


----------



## Copchick

How about sweet potato?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are they really sweet potatoes or yams?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't it Popeye that says "I yam what I yam"?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it Mr. Potato head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When Mr Potato Head went on stage, was he a smashing success?


----------



## Hairazor

He's so cute, couldn't you just eat him up?


----------



## Copchick

If I did, would I be considered a vegetarian or a cannibal?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wouldnt that be a vegetarian cannibal?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a vegetarian cannon ball ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that a loaded question?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

How loaded is that question?


----------



## Goblin

Can you get drunk on loaded questions?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Can the answer to that even be googled?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should you wear goggles when googling?


----------



## Hairazor

Does googling cause googly eyes?


----------



## Goblin

Are you related to Barney Google?


----------



## Copchick

Doesn't he make googly eyes while oogling his oodles of noodles?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can you doodle while eating your noodles?


----------



## Copchick

Think Yankee Doodle can?


----------



## Hairazor

Why does Yankee Doodle have a feather in his cap??


----------



## Copchick

So he could call it macaroni?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about dinner at Macaroni Grill?


----------



## Goblin

Is that all they serve is Macaroni?


----------



## Monk

Is there something wrong with macaroni?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have extra cheese with mine?


----------



## Goblin

You want extra cheese on a mime?


----------



## Monk

What would you consider extra?


----------



## Copchick

More than the standard measure?


----------



## Goblin

What is the standard measure for "extra?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will about three cups suffice?


----------



## Monk

Why three?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't four be better?


----------



## Goblin

Four wooden what?


----------



## Hairazor

Should I make a guess?


----------



## debbie5

is your crystal ball foggy??


----------



## scareme

Did you say foggy or saggy?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that Scooby Doo's buddy?


----------



## scareme

Would you do it for a Scooby snack?


----------



## Goblin

Won't those meddling kids get in the way?


----------



## scareme

Who was that masked man, anyway?


----------



## Goblin

Did he leave a silver bullet?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that just another name for a Coors beer?


----------



## Goblin

Does the Lone Ranger offer Tonto a beer?


----------



## Hairazor

Did Timmy fall down the well?


----------



## scareme

Where's Lassie when you need him?


----------



## Moon Dog

Jimmie crack corn and who don't care?


----------



## Copchick

Didn't Jimmie just get out of rehab from cracking corn?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you get in trouble at school for cracking gum?


----------



## Goblin

Who has a gatling gun?


----------



## Hairazor

The Gatlin Brothers?


----------



## Monk

Which brothers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are these posts being written by the Marx brothers?


----------



## Monk

Are they quality writers?


----------



## scareme

How loose is your definition of "quality"?


----------



## Hairazor

What do you want, quality or quantity?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we talking writers or alcohol?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or waiters with alcohol ?


----------



## scareme

Or waiters who are waiting for their big break, until they can become actors?


----------



## Goblin

Waiters become broken actors? What about the waitresses?


----------



## scareme

How much did you tip the waitress?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like tipping cows?


----------



## Monk

Are you calling the waitress a cow?


----------



## Hairazor

Does anyone else find cow waitresses serving streak disturbing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't that a Gary Larson cartoon?


----------



## Goblin

Is that a japanese cartoon?


----------



## Monk

Are there many Japanese cartoonists named Gary?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't the cow be serving sushi then?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, who wants to go for sushi?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that simply bait??


----------



## Copchick

Have you ever eaten a spicy nightcrawler roll?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How do you know which end of a worm is which ?


----------



## scareme

Does it matter?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it matter to another worm?


----------



## Monk

Which worm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the worm turn?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you an early bird?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you get the worm?


----------



## debbie5

what would Wormy-T think of this discussion??


----------



## Goblin

Who is Wormy-T and how did they get a concussion?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are you still talking about worms?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you get worms from eating undercooked turkey?


----------



## Copchick

Weren't you told growing up that it was undercooked pork?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Who undercooked the pork?


----------



## Spooky1

Is Porky Pig missing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would Elmer Fudd be able to throw some light on that question?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it duck season or rabbit season?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it wabbit season?


----------



## Bone Dancer

what wabbit?


----------



## Copchick

This wabbit?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Does he have two twickets to parwadise? Uh-hu-hu-hu


----------



## Hairazor

Won't you pack your bags?


----------



## Goblin

Is he going somewhere?


----------



## Spooklights

Can't he stay here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that neither here nor there?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or is it where nor how ?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it hide nor hair?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or is it this or that?


----------



## Copchick

Or whoozy whatzit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What were we talking about?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we make something up?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that what we've been doing?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean everything here isn't the gospel?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or according to Hoyle ?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't he write Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wasn't that Doyl ?


----------



## Hairazor

Really, what's in a name?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it still a rose if it has another name?


----------



## Goblin

Is WHAT still a rose if it has another name?


----------



## Hairazor

If roses are red and violets are blue, what is green?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be snot?


----------



## Goblin

Does someone have a cold?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why do they call it a cold when you have a fever?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it because they are delirious?


----------



## Copchick

Is there a cure for that?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it infectious?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have to get vaccinated?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are you immune


----------



## Hairazor

Let's just, umm, speculate someone had it before, would that make that someone immune?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need a BOOZE-ster shot?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Will just one shot do it?


----------



## Copchick

Hey, can we get a round of shots please?


----------



## Goblin

Any particular caliber?


----------



## Evil Andrew

.45, .46, whatever it takes ?


----------



## Copchick

Can you handle a .45?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we talking "Colt 45" here?


----------



## Bone Dancer

You like that stuff ?


----------



## Goblin

Who got stuffed?


----------



## Monk

Stuffed with what?


----------



## Copchick

Didn't you stuff the turkey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who stole the cornbread dressing?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there onion in that stuffing?


----------



## Monk

Why would there be onion in the stuffing?


----------



## Bone Dancer

why not?


----------



## Copchick

Did you make pumpkin pie to go with that turkey and stuffing?


----------



## Goblin

What if it refuses to go with them?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have cherry instead of pumpkin?


----------



## Goblin

A cherry inside a pumpkin? Why?


----------



## Hairazor

Because it would be hard to put the pumpkin inside the cherry wouldn't it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you change the laws of physics?


----------



## Copchick

Do you need a degree for that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Would that be Celsius or Fahrenheit or Kelvin ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or separation ?


----------



## Hairazor

Or deoderant?


----------



## Spooky1

Is something "fowl" going on here?


----------



## Goblin

Who gave the chickens a bath?


----------



## Monk

Did you use the bird bath to bathe the chickens?


----------



## Copchick

Do chickens take baths?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would a quick dip in egg and flour count ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you work for the Colonel?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do you mean Colonel Klink?


----------



## debbie5

why isn't it pronounced "kol-o-nel"??


----------



## Goblin

Did you try asking the Colonel?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have his number?


----------



## Death's Door

Does he have an email address?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you suggesting we should spam Stalag 17 ?


----------



## Goblin

Why would we send spam to Ftalag17?


----------



## scareme

Does he enjoy spam and eggs for breakfast?


----------



## Hairazor

Huuuum, is it green eggs with that spam?


----------



## scareme

What else could it be?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a coffee and Danish instead?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wouldnt be more like beer and bratwusrt ?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh boy oh boy, can we have a pot luck?


----------



## Spooky1

Is pot lucky?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it have four leaves like a lucky clover?


----------



## Goblin

Does anyone have any Lucky Charms?


----------



## scareme

Does my lucky rabbit's foot count?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Did it count for the rabbit?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the rabbit's name Stumpy?


----------



## Zurgh

Can we give the rabbit a peg leg replacement?


----------



## Goblin

Is there such a thing as a lucky rabbit's peg leg?


----------



## scareme

Is there any chance I can return the foot to the rabbit?


----------



## Goblin

Ever been kicked by an enraged rabbit?


----------



## Hairazor

Would that be like a rabbit punch?


----------



## awokennightmare

Does that feel like a bee sting?


----------



## scareme

Is that worse than a Cee sting?


----------



## awokennightmare

What does that mean?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you heard of a Cee, Dee, Eee, Fee sting? Isn't this really just a secret alphabet test?


----------



## awokennightmare

What school did you learn that from?


----------



## scareme

School? What's that?


----------



## awokennightmare

Is education really that important?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to swing on a star?


----------



## awokennightmare

Is time travel possible?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I hitch a ride?


----------



## awokennightmare

How many seats are on the time machine?


----------



## Goblin

Who's the pilot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is God the co-pilot?


----------



## Goblin

Is there room enough for everybody?


----------



## Spooky1

Does anyone remember where I parked my Delorean?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you lose your parking stub?


----------



## Goblin

Was it stolen by Micheal J Fox?


----------



## scareme

Can I go along for the ride?


----------



## Monk

Will it be a long ride?


----------



## scareme

But more importantly, will bit be a free ride?


----------



## Copchick

Does Edgar Winter sing in the summer?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or does he sing in the Winter?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you heard he sings in the shower?


----------



## Goblin

How do you know?


----------



## Copchick

Did Scareme peek?


----------



## RoxyBlue

More importantly, did she take Polaroids?


----------



## scareme

Most importantly, how much can I sell them for?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you consider barter?


----------



## Rahnefan

Bart or who?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you looking for Bart Simpson?


----------



## Rahnefan

Looking for or looking like?


----------



## scareme

Do you want a mirror?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's the fairest of them all?


----------



## Hairazor

Would the mirror tell us true?


----------



## Copchick

Or will the truth make me blue?


----------



## Goblin

Would that make you a giant smurf?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Aren't giants green?


----------



## Copchick

Will the giant be jolly?


----------



## Hairazor

Will he be full of beans?


----------



## Goblin

How many beans does it take to fill a giant?


----------



## Rahnefan

You mean I have to pour him out and count them? Again?


----------



## Copchick

Do you know the song, "Beans, beans, the musical fruit"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't the next line "The more you eat, the more you toot"?


----------



## Copchick

Are you tooting your horn?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you horning in on the action?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to hornswoggle Copchick?


----------



## Rahnefan

Do I even want to know what that means?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can you even say that in here?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I uncover my ears now?


----------



## Copchick

Are you wearing ear muffs?


----------



## Spooky1

What?


----------



## Goblin

Huh?


----------



## Rahnefan

Are we done here?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it nap time?


----------



## Rahnefan

Is there anything better than a nap?


----------



## Death's Door

How about a cat nap?


----------



## Rahnefan

Maybe a dirt nap?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't that a bit permanent?


----------



## Rahnefan

Did you mean to rhyme that with firmament?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to rhyme?


----------



## Rahnefan

Is it a good day for wordplay?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't wordplay good any day?


----------



## Rahnefan

Is that a rhetorical question, or a question about rhetoric, or both, or neither?


----------



## Goblin

Can you answer that in ten words or less?


----------



## Rahnefan

Do I know ten words - or less?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you underestimating your verbal ability?


----------



## Rahnefan

Maybe ver-Bull ability?


----------



## Rahnefan

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Monk

Out where?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we talking about the Outer Limits?


----------



## Zurgh

Who's limits?


----------



## Rahnefan

The doctor has limits?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean he shouldn't have done that?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't that why chainsaw dueling is illegal in most states?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't you pay to see that duel?


----------



## Hairazor

Cash up front?


----------



## Zurgh

Post dated, out of state, 3rd party check OK?


----------



## Goblin

Got any ID?


----------



## Rahnefan

Got milk?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

What Kind of milk?


----------



## Hairazor

Warm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we talking about the weather now?


----------



## WickedOne1414

Would you like to?


----------



## Goblin

Two what?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Two drinks?


----------



## Copchick

Is that your limit?


----------



## Hairazor

There's a limit?


----------



## N. Fantom

Isn't the sky the limit?


----------



## Rahnefan

Isn't what guy the limit?


----------



## Goblin

What guy the limit?


----------



## Copchick

Is that anything like "scuse me, while I kiss this guy"?


----------



## Hairazor

Or, excuse me while I kiss the sky?


----------



## Rahnefan

Are you guys talking about "excuse me while I eat this fly?"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is there a fly in your soup?


----------



## Copchick

Does it know how to swim?


----------



## Goblin

Does the soup need a lifeguard?


----------



## Bone Dancer

What kind of soup is it?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Mock soup?


----------



## Rahnefan

Is that anything like sock soup?


----------



## MommaMoose

Are the socks clean?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Red Sox or the White Sox ?


----------



## Rahnefan

Or the Black Sox?


----------



## Hairazor

Or the Fox in Sox?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a friend of the cat in the hat?


----------



## Rahnefan

Am I really Sam? I don't feel like Sam.


----------



## Spooky1

What does a Sam feel like?


----------



## Hairazor

Is he blue?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is he green?


----------



## Monk

Who's "he"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that be a descriptor for a person of the masculine gender?


----------



## Copchick

Do you mean him?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Him ?


----------



## Monk

Who are we talking about?


----------



## Hairazor

Would it be he whose name must not be spoken?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Who's that?


----------



## Copchick

Who's on first?


----------



## Evil Andrew

He who walks behind the rows ?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you seen him?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need to use binoculars?


----------



## Goblin

Would a telescope help?


----------



## Zurgh

It's not reading on the instruments, could it be an illusion?


----------



## Monk

How would we know if it is an illusion or not?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a victim of circumstance?


----------



## Zurgh

Was there any creditable evidence?


----------



## Hairazor

^ Which begs the question, are there pictures?


----------



## Spooky1

How much will you pay for me not to post the pictures?


----------



## Copchick

Would you accept two skulls and a lantern?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aren't they already posted on Wiki Leaks ?


----------



## Zurgh

Shouldn't Wiki get that leak fixed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

With Vesicare ?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like Medicare?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anybody really care what time it is?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you ever been to Chicago?


----------



## Goblin

Recently?


----------



## Hairazor

The Windy City?


----------



## Bone Dancer

How windy is it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that a ploy for someone to start pulling your finger ?


----------



## Spooky1

Do they eat a lot of beans there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Boston the bean town?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have bacon with my beans?


----------



## Goblin

Who's baking beans?


----------



## Bone Dancer

If you can refry beans, can you rebake them too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that be considered a half-baked idea?


----------



## Copchick

Do you need a recipe for that?


----------



## Goblin

Would it be in the half-baked cookbook?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it more likely to be in the half-a$$ed cookbook?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that book all there?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't only available during a full moon?


----------



## Zurgh

Have you been playing with the NecroVitaOmmnomnomicom again?


----------



## Goblin

Can you say NecroVitaOmmnomnomicom three times as fast as you can?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, can you?


----------



## Bone Dancer

And what would I get if I did?


----------



## Hairazor

A dislocated tongue?


----------



## Goblin

Where's dis tongue located now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you know basic anatomy?


----------



## MrGrimm

Are you talking about the programming language?


----------



## Goblin

Are we talking in code again?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I need an enigma machine?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe a geek ?


----------



## Goblin

Who may be a geek?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or would a nerd be better?


----------



## Evil Andrew

in what respect ?


----------



## Goblin

In all respects?


----------



## Zurgh

Who was it that left gate to the rabid woolly weasel's pen open THIS time?


----------



## Copchick

I hear it was you Z. Was it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Isn't it always ?


----------



## Hairazor

Could it be Zurgh's doppelganger?


----------



## Goblin

What is his doppleganger's name? Burgh?


----------



## MrGrimm

Where is this thread going?


----------



## Moon Dog

Does it need to go anywhere?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it depend on what sort of life it led?


----------



## Lambchop

What if it was dead?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it starting to smell?


----------



## MrGrimm

Do I smell?


----------



## Goblin

What do you smell?


----------



## Death's Door

Does it smell like liver and onions?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you bottle that smell?


----------



## Evil Andrew

and add it to fog juice for your haunt ?


----------



## Copchick

What shall we call that scent in a bottle?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we have a contest to name it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

who will judge ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we run a poll?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything liking running the mile?


----------



## Copchick

Can't we just walk it?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we have a number pinned on our shirt?


----------



## Goblin

And a ball and chain to go with it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone know where the pickaxe went?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it the one that was in the corpse?


----------



## Copchick

Do you think it has Goblin's fingerprints on it?


----------



## Goblin

What makes you think I have fingerprints?


----------



## Hairazor

Would your toe print work?


----------



## Goblin

What's toes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you get one of those from AAA when your car breaks down?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or from AA when the wagon breaks down ?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we ride the Welcome Wagon?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we drink to that?


----------



## Goblin

What's that and why do you want to drink two of them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you not understand plain English?


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't that be plain American?


----------



## Ramonadona

Is there such a thing as "Plain Americans"?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get fries with that?


----------



## Goblin

Why do you want a fried bat?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't boiled ones get too squishy?


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't that how grandma used to make it?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying grandma was batty?


----------



## MrGrimm

Was her car nicknamed the "old bat" mobile?


----------



## Goblin

Is it driven by 'old bat" man?


----------



## Hairazor

Can he see himself in the rear view mirror?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If he could, would he be closer than he appeared ?


----------



## Goblin

Why does he keep telling Robin "Don't look?"


----------



## MrGrimm

Robin who?


----------



## Hairazor

Rockin' Robin?


----------



## Lambchop

Is Robin a boy?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they call him the boy wonder


----------



## Monk

Doesn't that make you wonder?


----------



## Zurgh

What if it makes you go mad?


----------



## Goblin

How would you tell?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there an app for that?


----------



## Monk

Isn't there an app for everything?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where can I get the app for dusting furniture?


----------



## Zurgh

Think an app like that would sell well?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't that be a lead pipe cinch?


----------



## Spooky1

Can the line start with me?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't it first come, first served?


----------



## Ramonadona

Can't we just app-reciate what we have?


----------



## Copchick

Can we serve app-etizers in app-reciation?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall I bring my app-le tarts?


----------



## Goblin

How about some Pop Tarts?


----------



## Zurgh

What flavor?


----------



## Goblin

What's your favorite?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we vote on that with a round of app-lause?


----------



## Spooky1

Does that app-ply to forum members?


----------



## Goblin

Do they need to fill out an app-lication?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will that make some folks app-rehensive?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this conversation app-ropriate?


----------



## Zurgh

Do we require a new app-liance for this?


----------



## Goblin

Does it app-ly to this?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you think anyone app-preciates the puns?


----------



## Copchick

Who's gonna uprise and go against the grain?


----------



## Zurgh

Rice, barley, or wheat? Wait, wrong kind of grain?


----------



## Goblin

Are we planting crops now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't the winter wheat have been planted in September ?


----------



## debbie5

Do you remember the twenty first night of September?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there going to be a quiz about that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Where can I take a whiz?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You know, once you "break the seal" you wont be able to stop, right ?


----------



## Goblin

Who broke a seal?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Where can I sit down?


----------



## Evil Andrew

At the bar ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I order anything I want?


----------



## Goblin

What do you want?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

What do I need?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a list?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have a coupon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What percent off will we get?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Are you one of those crazy bargain hunters?


----------



## Hairazor

How did you know I am crazy?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Does the straightjacket give it away?


----------



## Goblin

Was she unavoidably restrained?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get away with claiming it is my Halloween costume?


----------



## Copchick

I know it completes your emsemble but can I have my handcuffs and shackles back?


----------



## Goblin

Can't you wait till after Halloween?


----------



## crazy xmas

Will the lights still be on?


----------



## Copchick

Did you check the switch?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it up for on and down for off or up for off and down for on?


----------



## Goblin

Are you pushing all the wrong buttons again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the elevator go up or down?


----------



## Copchick

Can I go to the Penthouse?


----------



## Goblin

Can you afford it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you lend her five bucks?


----------



## Copchick

Can I order room service?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't five bucks get you like 1 peanut from room service?


----------



## Goblin

You paid room service five deer for a peanut?


----------



## crazy xmas

Is it haunting time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody see a ghost?


----------



## Spooky1

Was his name Casper?


----------



## Copchick

Don't all cats purr?


----------



## Hairazor

Would it be the cats meow?


----------



## Spooky1

Was that a hairball I just stepped on?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who you callin a hairball ?


----------



## Hairazor

If you plant a hairball will you grow a wig?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you wear a wig?


----------



## Goblin

Who hears a pig?


----------



## Copchick

Are you squealing on someone?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is this starting to sound like _Deliverance_ ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want to duel banjos?


----------



## Goblin

Where did you get a dual banjo?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ebay ?


----------



## Goblin

Did you have to bid on it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ever try "Buy It Now" ?


----------



## Copchick

Does it come with the hill Billy?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

what kind of hill billy do you want?


----------



## Spooky1

Does he need to play the banjo?


----------



## Hairazor

And sing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

is there any other kind ?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the Hillbilly be half price now that Halloween is over?


----------



## Goblin

Why does the hillbilly have rice?


----------



## Copchick

Because he's a chinese-hillbilly?

On the side: (Evil A - that picture creeps me out. Good movie!)


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get crab rangoon with mine?

*creeps me out too*


----------



## scareme

Are you offering to pay for mine?


----------



## Goblin

What kind of mine is it?


----------



## Hairazor

Explosive?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we discussing something volatile?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I need to call Homeland Security?


----------



## scareme

Would that be a collect call?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the tax payers end up paying for the call?


----------



## Goblin

Don't we wind up paying for everything?


----------



## Copchick

Will you take it in trade?


----------



## Hairazor

How about Green Stamps?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I remember those)

Can you use those like Forever stamps?


----------



## scareme

Why? Has forever ran out already?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the sky falling?


----------



## Copchick

Should we ask Chicken Little?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hasn't Chicken Little been fried yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a Chicken Little fried chicken franchise?


----------



## Copchick

Shall we dine in or take out?


----------



## Goblin

How much does it cost?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want your take out in paper or plastic bag?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or foil ?


----------



## Goblin

Have we been foiled again?


----------



## scareme

Have we been listening to The Who again?


----------



## Goblin

When did they change their name to The Who Again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you being deliberately obtuse again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Deliberately obtuse again = DOA ?


----------



## Copchick

Are you sure you want to go this route?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that ^ a prop?


----------



## Copchick

My ex, a prop, a trespasser, is it really relevant?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is an ex ever really relevant?


----------



## Hairazor

Relevant--or--Revenant?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying the undead are irrelevant?


----------



## Goblin

Why does Spooky1 have a dead elephant?


----------



## Copchick

So he could have another trunk?


----------



## Hairazor

Why would he need another trunk?


----------



## Goblin

To put his dead elephant in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can a dead elephant fit into its own trunk?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be considered dead weight?


----------



## Death's Door

Does the trunk has a weight limit?


----------



## Copchick

How much does a dead elephant weigh?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Am I the only one who feels bad for elephants?


----------



## Goblin

Why would would you want to feel a bad elephant?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know what time it is?


----------



## Copchick

Is it howdy doody time?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there an official Howdy Doody watch?


----------



## Goblin

What did Howdy Doody watch?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't it your duty to keep watch on Doody?


----------



## Goblin

Can you get called for Doody duty?


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't that duty, stink?


----------



## Goblin

Is it too late to back out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure the car is in reverse?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't we ask the designated driver ?


----------



## Copchick

Where is our destination?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can we get there from here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that neither here nor there?


----------



## Copchick

Should we take a GPS or just cruise until we get there?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we lost?


----------



## Evil Andrew

But now are found ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What did we find?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I see?


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't that be May I see?


----------



## Copchick

Or Mother may I?


----------



## Goblin

Or Simon says?


----------



## Copchick

What does the fox say?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does h really say ginggingging gaginggading?


----------



## scareme

Does anyone really listen to a fox? Aren't they compulsive liars anyway?


----------



## Goblin

How many talking foxes have you seen when sober?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why would you want to be sober?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't being sober better for your health?


----------



## Hairazor

But is it more fun?


----------



## Goblin

Being sober or being healthy?


----------



## Copchick

Couldn't it be both?


----------



## Goblin

Who's got a boat?


----------



## Hairazor

Pirates?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Where?


----------



## Spooklights

Are they in the Caribbean?


----------



## Copchick

Will Jack Sparrow be there?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you follow the pirate code?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you need the Pirate's codebook?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have one?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you get keel hauled if you lose your code book?


----------



## Copchick

Will this suffice?


----------



## Goblin

Is that a first edition?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Where can I find One?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you try looking between Zero and Two?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is that where it normally is?


----------



## Copchick

Are you leaving normal?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there any chance I will ever be considered normal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Goblin

If you ask a question about insane people in history is that a hysterical question?


----------



## Hairazor

Well, is it, is it, is it?


----------



## Goblin

Is your record stuck?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you try jiggling the needle?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Euphemism ?


----------



## Goblin

Is WHO in prison?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you singing the gray bars blues?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does the jail house rock?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't alcatraz the prison on a rock?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it called "The Rock?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to rock and roll?


----------



## Goblin

Shouldn't that be duck and roll?


----------



## Hairazor

Or--drop and roll?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't the correct phrase "Stop, Drop, and Roll"?


----------



## Goblin

You dropped the rolls! All of them?


----------



## Copchick

Shouldn't you make another batch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I borrow a cup of sugar?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you sweet enough already?


----------



## Copchick

Does she have a sweet tooth too?


----------



## Spooky1

Does she have sugar skulls too?


----------



## Copchick

Will she melt in the rain?


----------



## Hairazor

Or is that only witches?


----------



## Goblin

Do witches with switches in ditches need stitches?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a poke in the eye?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you use a sharp stick?


----------



## Goblin

Or an ice pick?


----------



## Copchick

Will you be using it to pick your nose?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want your nose pierced?


----------



## Goblin

Did you pick your nose or did God just stick you with it?


----------



## Hairazor

Aren't noses like opinions where everyone has one?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you putting your nose where it doesn't belong?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a nose for news?


----------



## Goblin

Don't nudes come with their own noses?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you think that's a little private ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Who has a little private?


----------



## Goblin

A little General?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it all relative?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you answer a question with a question?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

Do you think you're the boss of me now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now, and then ?


----------



## scareme

Aren't you biting off more than you can chew?


----------



## Copchick

Would that be considered an eating disorder?


----------



## Goblin

Are you on a seafood diet? When you see food you eat it?


----------



## Hairazor

Where can I get the details for that diet?


----------



## Goblin

How does one detail a diet?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does that come with bread?


----------



## Hairazor

And water?


----------



## Zurgh

Who's ready for cookies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did you find out about all those cookies I baked?


----------



## Goblin

Do crazy people make half baked cookies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well, are you going to tell us ?


----------



## Copchick

Is it a secret?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or has he already foegotten the question ?


----------



## Goblin

Foegotten?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't that what it's called when you get or catch your foe?


----------



## Hairazor

Like in Fee-fi-*fo*-fum?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you seen a golden goose?


----------



## scareme

No, but did you see this chicken?


----------



## Goblin

Is it the Ghost and Mr. Chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't Mr Chicken having dinner with Madame Leota?


----------



## Hairazor

Why didn't we get an invite?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't you get a message written in blood on your wall?


----------



## Copchick

Now what do I clean that blood off with?


----------



## Hairazor

Elbow grease?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I buy that at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't you buy anything at Walmart?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is that a rhetorical question or are you being facetious?


----------



## Evil Andrew

or metaphorical and specious ?


----------



## Hairazor

Or just capricious?


----------



## Goblin

How many dictionarys did ya'll swallow?


----------



## debbie5

Why isn't it spelled "dictionaries"??


----------



## Goblin

Because it is spelled IT?


----------



## Hairazor

Does spelling count?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do spells count ?


----------



## Hairazor

How about Hexes?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

How many hexes in a curse?


----------



## scareme

Was I suppose to be counting?


----------



## Copchick

Wasn't it this guy's responsibility?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can we count on him?


----------



## Hairazor

If not him, who?


----------



## Goblin

Him who?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you dazed and confused?


----------



## Spooky1

Or maybe confused for days?


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Are you dazed and confused?


Isn't that a law firm in Maryland?


----------



## scareme

Am I going to need a lawyer?


----------



## Hairazor

And will it need to be one who specializes in criminal law?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't it be best to assemble a legal team that could handle Criminal Law, Bankruptcy, Elder Law, Immigration, Taxation and Workers' Compensation ?


----------



## Goblin

Assemble? We have to put them together first?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Put tab B where?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Slot A ?


----------



## Goblin

Who's reading the instructions?


----------



## Copchick

What language are they in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone know how to speak pig Latin?


----------



## Hairazor

Highly educated Pigs?


----------



## scareme

Are you saying there are highly educated pigs, verses dumb pigs?


----------



## Copchick

Do I dare even comment?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would the highly educated pigs yield SmartBacon ?


----------



## Hairazor

Would they be able to use a smart phone?


----------



## scareme

If they could make phone calls, wouldn't they be able to save their own bacon?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't they be able to keep from becoming bacon all together?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't that the plan to start with?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who is the Master Mind behind the plan?


----------



## scareme

You mean someone thought this thing through?


----------



## Copchick

Was a Ph.d required?


----------



## Goblin

Are we spelling out words now?


----------



## scareme

r u mine?


----------



## Goblin

Et Tu Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Who else?


----------



## Copchick

Do you mean the 'Pinball Wizard' Who?


----------



## scareme

Who was that deaf, dumb and blind kid?


----------



## Goblin

How many guesses do I get?


----------



## Copchick

Wasn't he the one who stands like a statue and becomes.part of the machine?


----------



## Hairazor

How do you think he does it?


----------



## Copchick

Doesn't he play by intuition, feeling all the bumpers, always playing clean?


----------



## scareme

And now who's the Bally table king?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he the one who wears the pinball crown?


----------



## Goblin

Who crowned him?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did he fall down and break his crown?


----------



## Copchick

Wasn't that Jack of the famous Jack and Jill duo?


----------



## Goblin

Was Jack and Jill's last name Ripper?


----------



## Copchick

Are they brother and sister or husband and wife?


----------



## Hairazor

That's a good question isn't it?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are you sure?


----------



## Goblin

How sure do you have to be?


----------



## scareme

Are you my sunshine, my only sunshine?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you make me happy when skies are gray?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Where does the white go when the snow melts?


----------



## scareme

Why would you ask a question that makes my head hurt to think about it? Where does the white go?


----------



## Copchick

Does it just fade away?


----------



## Hairazor

Or does it hibernate till the next snow?


----------



## scareme

Would you believe me if I told you I couldn't care less?


----------



## Copchick

Could you care just a little more?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does somebody need a hug?


----------



## Copchick

Where can I sign up for free hugs?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are those bear hugs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the bear declawed?


----------



## Hairazor

Could I just have a bear claw "sweet roll" instead?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I have one too?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is one enough?


----------



## Goblin

Is one ever enough?


----------



## Copchick

Can I have two?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

One , two,what's the difference?


----------



## Goblin

You didn't do very well in Math class, did you?


----------



## Copchick

Did you peek at my grades?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did you leave them in the open for all the world to see?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't the best place to hide something is out in the open?


----------



## scareme

What are you trying to hide from me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have anything to hide?


----------



## Hairazor

Who? Me?


----------



## Goblin

Got amnesia again Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Did she forget who she was again?


----------



## scareme

What was her name again?


----------



## Goblin

Shall we ask her cousin, straight razor?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't straight razor a real cut up?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are you sure it isn't straight jacket?


----------



## Copchick

Should we consult Houdini on that?


----------



## Goblin

Won't we need a medium for that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is a medium rare?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a "one size fits all" medium?


----------



## Copchick

Can't we settle for a happy medium?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a small medium at large?


----------



## highbury

How could I ever top that one?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get an Amen to that?


----------



## Goblin

Are we in church?


----------



## Copchick

Should we pray?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do we need to kneel?


----------



## Goblin

Can't we sit in the pews?


----------



## Hairazor

Why do they call them pews?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do I really need to tell you why?


----------



## Copchick

Would it have to do with flatulence?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What else could it be?


----------



## Goblin

Benches?


----------



## Hairazor

Not to change the subject, but, will someone come outside and make snow angels with me?


----------



## Copchick

Hey HR, we're supposed to go to Hawaii. How about SAND ANGELS?


----------



## Hairazor

That ^ sounds like a lot more fun doesn't it?


----------



## scareme

But wouldn't you get sand in hard to reach places?


----------



## Goblin

Can you convert money into sand dollars?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What can you buy with sand dollars?


----------



## Hairazor

Sand witches?


----------



## Goblin

Ice cream sand witches?


----------



## Hairazor

Or, I Scream sand witches?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why would you scream at witches?


----------



## Goblin

Because they're hard of hearing?


----------



## Hairazor

I can't hear you, what did you say?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I hear you knocking
But you can't come in
I hear you knocking
Go back where you've been ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you sing that for me?


----------



## Goblin

You call that singing?


----------



## Copchick

Would you like to request a song?


----------



## Goblin

Can he sing down by the river?


----------



## Hairazor

Won't the water be too loud?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you adjust the water volume?


----------



## Copchick

Isn't that what a damn is supposed to do?


----------



## Goblin

Did you just say damn?


----------



## Copchick

(Damn default, I meant dam!)

Did you think I was Rhett Butler?


----------



## Hairazor

Would he give one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did he bring enough for everyone?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What if he didn't?


----------



## Goblin

Who made the punch?


----------



## Hairazor

Judy?


----------



## Copchick

Was it Judy Garland or Judge Judy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is either of them over the rainbow?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the rainbow made of Skittles?


----------



## Copchick

Is there a pot o' gold at the end of the rainbow?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:joloes he have a shamrock...or does he River Dance?


----------



## Hairazor

Did he take my Lucky Charms?


----------



## Goblin

Was that your lucky giraffe's foot?


----------



## Copchick

^ How am I supposed to follow that?


----------



## Goblin

Did the birds eat the bread crumbs again??


----------



## Hairazor

Was I supposed to be the one to drop the crumbs?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

If a man is alone in the forest and there is not a women around to hear him is he still wrong?


----------



## Goblin

Is he a lumberjack?


----------



## Hairazor

Does he roll logs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did he have to log in before he could roll logs?


----------



## Copchick

Did he remember his password?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it in his log book?


----------



## scareme

Star date, 20.... What is the date, again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

It's not leap year is it?


----------



## Goblin

You have a date every leap year?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't it be one more date in a leap year?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a long time between dates?


----------



## Hairazor

What if the date follows you home, can you keep him?


----------



## Goblin

Is he housebroken?


----------



## scareme

Is anyone expecting me to clean up his messes?


----------



## Copchick

If he makes a mess, should I rub his nose in it?


----------



## scareme

Do you ever play with Ouija boards?


----------



## Copchick

Are you wanting to call on a spirit?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be a long distance call?


----------



## Hairazor

What will you say if someone answers?


----------



## scareme

Did you move the planchette? You moved it, didn't you?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are they friendly spirits?


----------



## scareme

Did you just feel the table lift?


----------



## Goblin

Is the spirit willing?


----------



## scareme

Just how weak is the flesh?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they call it a flesh wound?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it only a scratch?


----------



## scareme

Are you talking about cat scratch fever?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you just love that song?


----------



## Goblin

Is it Just another love song?


----------



## scareme

can you hear that?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What was that?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I hide behind you?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are you sure you want to do that?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummmm, why wouldn't I?


----------



## Zurgh

Are the reasons time sensitive?


----------



## Hairazor

Will they involve a time machine?


----------



## Copchick

Would you like the ability to go into the future?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't you rather visit the past?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, you want to come with?


----------



## Goblin

Should I take the lead?


----------



## scareme

Doesn't the lead always get picked off first?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that why I wrote on your back "She's the leader?"


----------



## scareme

Shouldn't you have written it in Zombie language?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't a target do just as good?


----------



## scareme

So you think zombies shop at Target? Do they know how to use coupons?


----------



## Goblin

Is it double coupon day?


----------



## scareme

Would I be here if it wasn't?


----------



## Zurgh

How many of us are really 'all there'?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How many of us are still here ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I count myself?


----------



## Goblin

How about me, myself, and I?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a split personality?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does this thread give you a splitting headache?


----------



## Copchick

Do you have any aspirin?


----------



## scareme

Do I look like a drugstore to you? I do?


----------



## Zurgh

Do you have a permit for that?


----------



## scareme

Can you read Russian?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Да. Можете ли вы?


----------



## Copchick

Really? You think think I'm the most smartest, beautiful person you've ever known? (I don't read Russian so I'm assuming that's what it says)


----------



## scareme

Were you reading the same thing I was, Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Was it some story about Dick and Jane and their dog Spot?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't their little sister Judy? And she had a criminal record?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't her younger sister named Sally?


----------



## Hairazor

Could they see Spot run?


----------



## Copchick

Were they wearing their glasses?


----------



## Hairazor

Were they rose colored?


----------



## N. Fantom

Why wouldn't they be?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Maybe they were blue blockers?


----------



## Goblin

What's Boo Blockers?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't that be a linebacker in the after life?


----------



## Hairazor

Like in Beetlejuice?


----------



## Zurgh

Or somewhere near Betelgeuse?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the first star to the right and straight on till morning?


----------



## Copchick

Is it anywhere near the full moon?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Who's moon?


----------



## Goblin

Moon Mullins?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to swing on a star?


----------



## Hairazor

Or carry moonbeams home in a jar?


----------



## Zurgh

And be better off than you are?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or would you rather be a fish?


----------



## scareme

Is this a multiple choice test?


----------



## Goblin

Is true or false a multiple choice?


----------



## Copchick

If you answer "All of the above", are you correct?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are we being graded on this?


----------



## scareme

Do you have a number 2 pencil I could borrow?


----------



## Goblin

Where's the last six you borrowed?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are you keeping a record?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Have you ever seen a number one pencil?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that the pencil that belongs to Number One?


----------



## Evil Andrew

who does #2 work for ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the answer in my Magic 8 Ball?


----------



## Goblin

Can you play billards with it?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you bring your cue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did I miss my cue?


----------



## Copchick

Didn't you get the clue?


----------



## Goblin

Who all's gonna play Clue?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I be Miss Scarlet?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Have you seen my lead pipe?


----------



## Copchick

Doesn't Colonel Mustard have it in the billiard room?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Doing it in the billiard room huh?


----------



## Copchick

How about the conservatory?


----------



## Goblin

With the revolver or the knife?


----------



## scareme

Was it Professor Plum?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it his turn to roll the dice?


----------



## scareme

Are we playing dice games now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

If I roll snakeeyes do I win?


----------



## scareme

How much did you bet?


----------



## Hairazor

You have to bet?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you the one who tried to roll doubles with just one dice?


----------



## Copchick

Are you seeing double again?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you seen my double?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does she look just like you?


----------



## Goblin

Should we go for double or nothing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will someone double my salary?


----------



## Goblin

Did you ask your boss first?


----------



## Copchick

Did you ask him for a raise?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Who's your boss's boss...and is he a Vegan? (not that there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## Hairazor

Where are Vegans from?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you a still a vegetarian if you eat vegans?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Will eating vegans give me gas?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

do Vegans taste like chicken?


----------



## Goblin

Do Venusian Vegans verify vast vegetables viciously?


----------



## Zurgh

Can I get fries with that?


----------



## Goblin

Where do you think you're at? MacDonalds?


----------



## Zurgh

This isn't GobDonald's?


----------



## Goblin

It's not called MacZurgh's?


----------



## Zurgh

Wasn't that place shut down by the board of health?


----------



## Copchick

Did it have anything to do with Zombies trying to snatch the customers in the drive through window?


----------



## Goblin

Zombies can drive cars?


----------



## scareme

Who else is going to drive the zombiemobile?


----------



## Goblin

Are you their designated driver?


----------



## Copchick

Where does she drive them?


----------



## Hairazor

Crazy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a city in Iowa?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can you get there from here?


----------



## Goblin

Can you find it on the road map?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you Google it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you can't find it on the internet, does it actually exist?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does anything actually exist, or are we all just a figment of the cosmos imagination?


----------



## Goblin

You mean I didn't dream all of you up?


----------



## Hairazor

Are your dreams in color?


----------



## Goblin

Do you know how much color dreams cost?


----------



## Hairazor

More than one thin dime?


----------



## Goblin

Is a thin dime a fat dime that went on a diet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did it get run over by a semi?


----------



## Copchick

...or a steam roller?


----------



## Goblin

Is that how they steam press clothes?


----------



## Evil Andrew

will you lay down for a minute ?


----------



## Hairazor

Right here? Right now?


----------



## Goblin

Do two rights make a wrong?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I need to answer that in the form of a question?


----------



## Lambchop

Or do I just do what you say?


----------



## Goblin

Why are you gonna bale hay?


----------



## Hairazor

Is the sun shining?


----------



## Goblin

Is sunshine rally moonshine you drink in the daytime?


----------



## Hairazor

You know all the right questions, don't you?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, do you know all the right answers?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Do you think I know everything?


----------



## Evil Elf

Well...do you?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I get a prize if I answer correctly?


----------



## Copchick

What's behind door number 3?


----------



## Goblin

What's all that moaning up in the attic?


----------



## Hairazor

You hear it too?


----------



## Copchick

Should we go investigate the moaning in the attic?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Why are you asking me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we Google for an answer to that question?


----------



## Goblin

How do you google a ghost?


----------



## Evil Elf

With Boo-gle?


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol!

Do you know any ghosts?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean on a first name basis?


----------



## Goblin

Are they friendly spirits?


----------



## Hairazor

If one follows me home can I keep it?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Where would you keep it?


----------



## Goblin

When members of the Rolling Stones die do they become Tombstones?


----------



## Lambchop

Do you plan on knocking them over?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will that stir up the dead?


----------



## Goblin

You're not cooking Road kill Stew again, are you?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you angling for an invite to share the stew?


----------



## drevilstein

Stew Who?


----------



## Goblin

Is there an owl in here again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Copchick

Who let the cat in?


----------



## Goblin

Did the dogs let the cat in on the way out?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a pet door involved?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's for dinner?


----------



## Copchick

Would you like some rabbit stew?


----------



## Goblin

Is the rabbit a good cook?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hasenpfeffer ?


----------



## Hairazor

With onions and a marinade?


----------



## Lambchop

Will there be dessert?


----------



## Goblin

Why do you want to go to the desert?


----------



## Copchick

Are you looking for the roadrunner?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does he have my ACME anvil?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

was that a coyote?


----------



## Goblin

Is it's first name Wiley?


----------



## Lambchop

Is his last name Cyrus?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall I yell "Wiley Cyrus" and see who shows up?


----------



## Goblin

Does anyone pay any attention to you when you yell?


----------



## Copchick

Who will come running if I yell "Free beer"?


----------



## Goblin

How fast can you run if you yell it and don't have any free beer?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a booby trap?


----------



## Goblin

What do you do with the booby after you've trapped it?


----------



## Hairazor

What does it eat?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it have blue feet?


----------



## Goblin

Does it squeak?


----------



## Hairazor

Does anyone know the answer?


----------



## Spooky1

Is 42 the answer?


----------



## Goblin

Are we doing math problems now?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, oh, oh, if a train left the station today, heading South, what time will it reach it's destination?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is it going to Hogwarts?


----------



## scareme

Isn't the really important question, do they have a diner car, and, what time do we eat?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you make a reservation?


----------



## Copchick

Can I just go to the car that has the alcohol?


----------



## Goblin

Are you gonna take the fifth?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you gonna drink the fifth?


----------



## kauldron

What if the fifth turns out to only be half?


----------



## Lambchop

You meen like a pint?


----------



## Goblin

Who's gonna punt?


----------



## kauldron

What if the punt lands in the mud?


----------



## Hairazor

Who is going to take off their shoes to wade in and get it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody lose a contact lens?


----------



## Goblin

Does that mean somebody only has 20 vision?


----------



## highbury

So if they looked crosseyed, would they have 10/10 vision?


----------



## kauldron

Whatever happened to 10-10-220?


----------



## Hairazor

Or WD 40?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't the answer 42?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask the Hitchhiker that question?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you pick him up?


----------



## Copchick

Was he heavy?


----------



## Goblin

Did Roxy pick up another heavy hitchhiker again?


----------



## Hairazor

The truth or a white lie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Which one makes for a better story?


----------



## kauldron

Is it more like a tall tale?


----------



## Goblin

You have a tall tail?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it prehensile?


----------



## Goblin

You've been reading a Thesaurus again, haven't you?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, would you like to borrow it?


----------



## Goblin

Is it the Webster's version?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that written by Daniel Webster?


----------



## Goblin

Was that the kid on Webster?


----------



## scareme

What the he!!? Where did the last 3 hours go to?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Goblin

Who needs a tow?


----------



## kauldron

Did you find your keys?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you use a skeleton key?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that only good in a cemetery?


----------



## Hairazor

To lock yourself in or out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that where the dead letters go?


----------



## kauldron

Does Santa really read all of those letters?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Did you write one?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you send anthrax in a letter to Santa?


----------



## Goblin

The one with postage due?


----------



## Hairazor

Postage due? Is that why I didn't get the Easy Bake Oven?


----------



## Goblin

Weren't you the first ten names on the naughty list?


----------



## kauldron

Didn't you lose the nice list while drinking with Dasher and Dancer?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did they spike the eggnog again?


----------



## Goblin

Why would you hike the eggnog?


----------



## kauldron

Where are you going hiking?


----------



## Goblin

Outdoors?


----------



## Hairazor

Near water?


----------



## Goblin

Ever herd of cows?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's responsible for tipping cows?


----------



## kauldron

Was that you who tipped over the table after tripping on your shoelace?


----------



## Goblin

How can you trip over your shoelace?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Don't you wear loafers?


----------



## Hairazor

Or shoes with Velcro closures?


----------



## Spooky1

Can't I go barefooted?


----------



## Goblin

Go where barefooted?


----------



## kauldron

Was that a Bigfoot going barefooted?


----------



## Goblin

Was it singing "Barefooting?"


----------



## kauldron

Will he be on American Idol?


----------



## Goblin

Did he buy a ticket?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Will he tip toe through the tulips?


----------



## Hairazor

Will he do the Monster Mash?


----------



## Goblin

Is it Halloween already?


----------



## kauldron

Did I miss Halloween already???


----------



## Evil Andrew

A little paranoid ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is somebody following me?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you ascared to look?


----------



## kauldron

What's that noise coming from the closet?


----------



## Spooky1

Does it sound like heavy breathing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you hear yourself snoring?:googly:


----------



## kauldron

Do you answer yourself when you talk in your sleep?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you sleep with one eye open?


----------



## Goblin

If you snore in the woods and there's nobody to hear would anybody really care?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you in the habit of sleeping in the woods?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't I say YOU?


----------



## Jackyl48

Are you talking to me?


----------



## kauldron

Is that you talking in your sleep again?


----------



## Hairazor

You could hear me from there?


----------



## Jackyl48

Can you hear me now?


----------



## Goblin

Why would we be listening to your cow?


----------



## Jackyl48

Does you always call yourself names?


----------



## Copchick

What do you call yourself?


----------



## Goblin

Me, Myself and I?


----------



## Hairazor

Are there 3 of you?


----------



## Jackyl48

What were we talking about?


----------



## kauldron

Haven't you heard?


----------



## Goblin

Did your train of thought derail again?


----------



## kauldron

Aren't you the hobo that rides the train?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does he ride that train high on cocaine?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't a plane be faster?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the teleporter not working?


----------



## morbidmike

we have a teleporter here ??


----------



## Hairazor

Can I push the button?


----------



## morbidmike

there is only one button?


----------



## kauldron

What are you doing with your finger?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have fingers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you use an extra hand?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have a spare hand to give up?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you in the market for spare body parts


----------



## morbidmike

do you have some on the black market


----------



## kauldron

Is that something you could find on Amazon?


----------



## morbidmike

isn't that a river?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you up sh*ts creek without a paddle?


----------



## morbidmike

does that creek run parallel to the Nile?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you get there from here?


----------



## morbidmike

can you get anywhere from Iowa ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why would you ever want to leave Iowa ?


----------



## morbidmike

is Iowa under a dome like the tv show?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shouldn't we save the dome for Washington DC ?


----------



## morbidmike

do you want Obama in a bowl with you ?


----------



## Hairazor

Will he furnish the beer?


----------



## kauldron

Do you think he is on crack?


----------



## morbidmike

he has a crack in him ? is he defective?


----------



## Jackyl48

was he ever not defective?


----------



## morbidmike

are you not a Obama fan ?


----------



## kauldron

Is anyone?


----------



## morbidmike

do you think a dancing chicken would make a good President?


----------



## Hairazor

Does the answer have anything to do with a chicken crossing the road?


----------



## morbidmike

don't dancing chicken's dance the Jig across the road?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they dance until the jig is up?


----------



## morbidmike

is a dancing turkey called a Jive turkey?


----------



## kauldron

Wouldn't it be funny to see a Jive turkey doing the chicken dance?


----------



## morbidmike

is a dog in the sun a hot dog ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you get it to roll over so it is browned evenly?


----------



## MrGrimm

Where the heck have I been?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you get lost in the polar vortex?


----------



## kauldron

Didn't it just used to be called a nice cool break from the heat?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is "the heat" a reference to the police?


----------



## morbidmike

isn't the police a band with the lead singer named after a bee ??


----------



## Copchick

Who is named after Aunt Bea?


----------



## morbidmike

is she kin to uncle Hornet ?


----------



## Hairazor

Any relation to Sting?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Should we call the Police or Roxanne ?


----------



## kauldron

Do you have to put on the red light?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't you see, every move you make, every step you take, I'll be watching you?


----------



## morbidmike

Do I need a personal protection order against you ???


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do those orders really protect you?


----------



## Hairazor

Want to find out the hard way?


----------



## kauldron

Are you stuck between a rock and a hard place?


----------



## morbidmike

if you were in a concrete cemetery vault would that be considered a hard spot?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't that be like both a rock and a hard place?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we experience both by going to the Hard Rock Café?


----------



## kauldron

What if you can't get a reservation at the Hard Rock Cafe?


----------



## JesterLex

Where else can you eat that has Princes chaps on display?


----------



## Hairazor

Prince's house?


----------



## JesterLex

What is Prince's takeout menu?


----------



## Jackyl48

Is Raspberry Beret on Prince's menu?


----------



## morbidmike

did Prince finally sell that little red Corvette ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that what made Doves Cry?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I still party like it's 1999?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that when there was all that Purple Rain?


----------



## JesterLex

What makes rain purple?


----------



## Copchick

Could it be the Purple People Eater, peeing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you use an umbrella?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you like a pair of hip boots?


----------



## Goblin

How about waders?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they guaranteed not to leak?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Will I really get double my money back if they do?


----------



## Hairazor

Does anyone ever?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I may have asked this before but, If a man is alone in the woods and there is not a women around to hear him is he still wrong?


----------



## morbidmike

did you ever think that maybe women are always wrong but men are just too passive to make a big deal about it ?


----------



## Hairazor

Say what?


----------



## morbidmike

you didn't hear me ? hahahaha


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you talkin to me ?


----------



## JesterLex

How do I know?


----------



## scareme

Don't men know comments like that could cause them to get their blocks knocked off?


----------



## Goblin

What's a buck off?


----------



## Hairazor

Rodeo?


----------



## Goblin

What about the rodeo?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you ever participated in one?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why would I do that?


----------



## Goblin

Why not?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a circular argument?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the Circle Be Unbroken?


----------



## Goblin

In the sweet by and by?


----------



## Hairazor

Did Daddy sing bass?


----------



## Goblin

Was Mama singing tenor?


----------



## Hairazor

Did little brother join right in?


----------



## Goblin

Is it Halloween yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you lacking in patience?


----------



## lewlew

Are you lacking IMpatience?


----------



## Goblin

Patients? Which one of us is the doctor?


----------



## kauldron

Is it safe?


----------



## Goblin

Is what in the safe?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have the combination?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you have it?


----------



## kauldron

What do we do if someone lost it?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we blow the safe?


----------



## Goblin

Again?


----------



## Hairazor

How did that work out last time?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you light the fuse then tripped getting away?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you the one who grabbed the incendiary, after I tripped, and threw it down the outhouse hole?


----------



## Spooky1

Who's responsible for the **** hitting the fan?


----------



## kauldron

Were they caught red-handed?


----------



## Hairazor

Or [email protected]?


----------



## Goblin

Was the fan running at the time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did it run away with the dish and the spoon?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is it a fan of nursery rhymes?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but what about Mary and her little lamb?


----------



## Hairazor

Did she get in trouble for taking it to school?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did she take it between two loaves of bread?


----------



## Hairazor

Was there enough to share?


----------



## Goblin

What about Cher?


----------



## Hairazor

Has she been sighted in your local Walmart?


----------



## Goblin

What about a yokel at Walmart?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why would you yodel in walmart?


----------



## Goblin

There's a rodeo at Walmart?


----------



## kauldron

Walmart's usually a zoo isn't it?


----------



## Goblin

Walmart has a zoo?


----------



## DocK

There's a Walmart in your zoo?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Isn't that where all the animals shop?


----------



## Goblin

Do they use a credit card?


----------



## DocK

I thought they shopped at the zoo-shop?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a zoo shop?


----------



## DocK

Did I spell that wrong?


----------



## TommaHawk

How else would you spell "that"?


----------



## Goblin

When did this become a spelling bee?


----------



## DocK

What about that bee?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't you let the bee be?


----------



## Goblin

Who's shooting BBs?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you know you could put your eye out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you running with scissors now?


----------



## Goblin

Don't the scissors run in the Spring?


----------



## DocK

What if they would run in the Fall?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it the Fall that makes you worry about running with scissors?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it the trip?


----------



## DocK

We're going on a trip?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Where are we going?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that depend on what kind of life you led?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does that mean I'm going to Hell in a hand basket?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have to provide your own basket?


----------



## Goblin

Are you a basket case?


----------



## DocK

Isn't that a song?


----------



## Goblin

Is WHAT a song?


----------



## DocK

Isn't "What" a band?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you thinking of "Who"?


----------



## DocK

Isn't that "The Who"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever met Dr Who?


----------



## Goblin

Who wants to know?


----------



## DocK

Are we really gonna do this old joke?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Who's joking?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you hear the one about 2 skeletons walking into a bar?


----------



## DocK

Wasn't that a club?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a secret club?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you recognize a club if it hit you on the head?


----------



## Goblin

Would that be the "Hit a stranger on the head" club?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you think we all know you ?


----------



## Hairazor

What if I wear a mask?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a scary mask?


----------



## kauldron

What about the rest of the costume?


----------



## Goblin

What is the best costume?


----------



## DocK

Who needs a costume?


----------



## Goblin

Gonna go trick-or-treating naked?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Aren't you?


----------



## Goblin

At my age?


----------



## DocK

Isn't that scary enough?


----------



## Goblin

Did you say scary and tough?


----------



## DocK

You call that tough?


----------



## Goblin

What else would you call it?


----------



## DocK

What did you call me?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did it upset you?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Is he upside down?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is he a vampire?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I stake him?


----------



## Goblin

What kind of steak?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can I have mine medium rare?


----------



## Hairazor

What kind of potato do you want with your steak?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Would you like A1 sauce with that steak?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could I please substitute horseradish sauce or does that cost extra?


----------



## Goblin

Can I have separate checks?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Your not buying?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you suppose we can get it on the house?


----------



## Goblin

How will we get it up there?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a ladder tall enough?


----------



## Goblin

Do we need a long tall ladder or two short ladders nailed together?


----------



## Hairazor

You can do that?


----------



## Goblin

Have you tried it?


----------



## DocK

Did something go wrong?


----------



## Hairazor

Was it my fault?


----------



## DocK

Where did you come from?


----------



## Goblin

Originally?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you ever lived anywhere else?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do you know where Amagansett is?


----------



## Goblin

Is it near Hoboken?


----------



## DocK

Since when did this become a geography test?


----------



## Goblin

Is this a pop quiz?


----------



## DocK

Didn't you study?


----------



## Goblin

Study what?


----------



## scareme

It wasn't English, was it?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you sprechen?


----------



## Goblin

Can you spell that?


----------



## scareme

Oh no! Was the test on Friday?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't that today?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be yesterday?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean I missed it?


----------



## scareme

Are the rumors I heard about you true?


----------



## Hairazor

The ones involving jello and cracker crumbs?


----------



## Goblin

Is that your secret recipe?


----------



## scareme

Would it be a secret if you knew?


----------



## Hairazor

Not anymore, right?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be wrong?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you an arbiter of etiquette?


----------



## Hairazor

If I drink my soup from the bowl is that a breach of etiquette?


----------



## Goblin

What beach in Connecticut?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you been to see a doctor about that hearing problem yet?


----------



## Hairazor

What kind of Dr. would you suggest?


----------



## DocK

What kind of Dr. do you need?


----------



## Goblin

Will he take Medicare?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want a doctor who knows what he's doing?


----------



## Goblin

Do you really want one that don't?


----------



## Night Watchman

What are we talking about?


----------



## Goblin

Now isn't that a good question?


----------



## Night Watchman

What is the question?


----------



## Hairazor

You asking me?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I know you?


----------



## Hairazor

You don't remember?


----------



## Goblin

Does he have Magnesia? Or is it amnesia?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Where is my car?


----------



## Night Watchman

Where did you leave it?


----------



## Hairazor

What color is it?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't IT come in different colors?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are we talking about Cousin It?


----------



## Goblin

It's your cousin?


----------



## DocK

That's the hairy one, right?


----------



## Hairazor

Does anyone know what kind of conditioner her uses to keep the snarls down?


----------



## Bone Dancer

It doesn't snarl, it kinda mumbles doesn't it?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can anybody understand him?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need an interpetor?


----------



## DocK

Don't you mean interpReter?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this a spelling bee?


----------



## DocK

Really? Again with the bees?


----------



## Goblin

You got a bee that can spell?


----------



## DocK

You actually bought that?


----------



## Hairazor

Was it for sale?


----------



## Goblin

Was who in a cell?


----------



## Night Watchman

What do you want to sell?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you sell it on EBay?


----------



## Hairazor

How much?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does that include s/h?


----------



## Goblin

What about the sales tax?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that anything like thumb tacks?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't thumb screws work better?


----------



## Night Watchman

Is work better?


----------



## Goblin

Better than what?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is that all there is.


----------



## Goblin

You were expecting more?


----------



## Spooky1

Were you expecting the Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## Goblin

Does anyone ever expect the Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## Hairazor

Did anyone here live through the Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## Goblin

Does anyone ever live through the Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I sit in the comfy chair?


----------



## DocK

Can you sit through this?


----------



## Hairazor

Will I get the rack if I snickered at that ^?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you doing a silly walk while you snicker?


----------



## Goblin

Who's got Snickers?


----------



## Hairazor

Full size or miniatures?


----------



## Goblin

Can I have both?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you say Pretty Please?


----------



## Goblin

Pretty peas?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want fries with that?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Who brought the flies?


----------



## Goblin

Did someone order the supersize flies?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can I have them to go?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you need ketchup?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it organic?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the ship that struck the iceberg and sank?


----------



## Hairazor

Did the flies go down with the ship?


----------



## Goblin

Were they on the passenger list?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you the one who punched holes in the lifeboats?


----------



## Goblin

Have you got any witnesses?


----------



## Hairazor

Will a waterlogged Polaroid picture do?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a good picture?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

B&w or color?


----------



## Goblin

Does it matter?


----------



## Hairazor

Does an owls feet fit tree limbs?


----------



## Spooky1

Who?


----------



## Goblin

How did that owl get in here?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Are they really as wise as they say?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Who?


----------



## Goblin

How many owls are in here?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Let's see, A,E,I,O,U, 5. is y an owl?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't they always say Y's owl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you channeling a punster?


----------



## Goblin

Did somebody get the wrong channel?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Who has the remote?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I get a prize if I know the answer?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What do you want?


----------



## Goblin

What have you got?


----------



## Hairazor

How about a quarter and some red pocket lint?


----------



## Goblin

Does Red Pocket still make lint?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some Red Bull?


----------



## Goblin

What other colors does it come in?


----------



## Hairazor

Does the color make it taste different?


----------



## Goblin

Different from what?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What difference does it make?


----------



## Goblin

Is it as different as night and day?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or are they more like two peas in a pod?


----------



## Hairazor

What kind of peas?


----------



## Goblin

Did you say Peas and thank you?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't you hear me?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh! Did you say something?


----------



## Goblin

Lost your hearing aid again, didn't you?


----------



## Spooky1

Should I try sign language?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do you know sign language?


----------



## Goblin

Signs talk to each other?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't they spell it out?


----------



## Lord Homicide

They must since they can't hear, right?


----------



## Goblin

Why would they veer right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you considered changing the batteries in your hearing aid?


----------



## Goblin

What hearing aid?


----------



## Hairazor

What's that in your ear?


----------



## Goblin

Wax?


----------



## scareme

Do I look fat?


----------



## Goblin

Is that a trick question?


----------



## scareme

Do you have any tricks up your sleeves?


----------



## Goblin

You ask that of the master trickster?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you make gold from straw?


----------



## Goblin

How much straw?


----------



## Spooky1

Does this look infected?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it green?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

So what if it is


----------



## Goblin

Should we call Spooky1 a doctor?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I borrow someone's phone?


----------



## Hairazor

Long distance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does he know who to call?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you supposed to call Ghostbusters?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have their number?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wouldn't I be better off to call Jenny ? 867-5309


----------



## Hairazor

Is it the price of a dime?


----------



## scareme

So who do you call for a good time?


----------



## Hairazor

Did I lose my train of thought?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Where did you have it last?


----------



## Evil Andrew

didnt it leave the station long, long ago ? : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did it take the last train to Clarksville?


----------



## Goblin

Has your train of thought been derailed?


----------



## Hairazor

Was it ever on track?


----------



## Goblin

What are you trying to track?


----------



## Hairazor

We won't know till we catch it will we?


----------



## Goblin

Did you set traps?


----------



## Hairazor

What do you use for bait?


----------



## Goblin

What have you got?


----------



## Spooky1

Will Spring ever get here?


----------



## Goblin

Did you try calling Mother Nature?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have her number?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it unlisted?


----------



## Spooky1

What should I call her?


----------



## Goblin

Pooky Poo?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you translate that into English for me?


----------



## Spooky1

Would old English do?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Isn't that a furniture Polish?


----------



## Goblin

Did someone take the Pledge?


----------



## Evil Andrew

are you questioning someone's allegiance ?


----------



## Goblin

Should I be?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you keep the noise down so I can think?


----------



## Goblin

Did you come equipped for it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I call the plumber?


----------



## Spooky1

You mean this isn't an indoor pool?


----------



## Goblin

The forum has an indoor pool? Why wasn't I told about this?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you need the password?


----------



## Goblin

Are we playing password?


----------



## Hairazor

Why not?


----------



## Goblin

Who goes first?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does anyone actually go anywhere?


----------



## Goblin

Are you lost again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do you have a map?


----------



## Goblin

Who has to take a nap?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it nap time already?


----------



## Goblin

Are you gonna catch 40 winks?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You want to play tiddlywinks?


----------



## Goblin

Do tiddlys wink?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you want to look and see for yourself - you know, in the name of science ? : )


----------



## Hairazor

Science, eh?


----------



## Spooky1

Can it be "Mad" Science?


----------



## Goblin

What is the mad scientist mad about?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you angry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you steal his beer?


----------



## Goblin

Was it green beer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why are my pants on fire again?


----------



## Goblin

Again?


----------



## Copchick

Did Goblin set JT's pants on fire again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who gave him the matches?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean he didn't flick his bic?


----------



## Goblin

How does flicking an ink pen start a fire?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Was it a hot subject?


----------



## Hairazor

A burning question?


----------



## Copchick

A smoldering thought?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we clouding the issue?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does every cloud really have a silver lining?


----------



## Goblin

Was there a big silver strike on Cloud 9?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get in on this silver strike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you need to stand in line for it?


----------



## Goblin

Do we have to take a number?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have a proxy stand in line for me?


----------



## Goblin

Is a proxy stand anything like a lemonade stand?


----------



## Hairazor

Are there cookies to go with the lemonade?


----------



## Goblin

Can you dunk cookies in lemonade?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I just get milk?


----------



## Copchick

Should we milk a cow or go to the store for it?


----------



## Goblin

Do they let you milk a cow in the store?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is it true chocolate milk comes from brown cows?


----------



## Hairazor

And chocolate eggs from brown chickens?


----------



## Goblin

Can a horsefly?


----------



## Copchick

Does it have it's pilot's license?


----------



## Goblin

Did the pilot lose his license again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you a lost cause?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Cause why?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I going to get blamed for this too?


----------



## Goblin

Blamed for what Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

You really don't know?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a big secret?


----------



## Copchick

Could it be a little secret?


----------



## Goblin

How little a secret?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Is it small enough to go unnoticed?


----------



## Goblin

Do we need a magnifying glass to see it?


----------



## Hairazor

If we shine the sun through the magnifying glass will it catch fire?


----------



## Copchick

Are you the pyro from Iowa I've been hearing about?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, you don't know where I live do you?


----------



## Goblin

Pyro Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

I prefer Mz. Pyro Hairazor, OK?


----------



## Goblin

Is OK your last name?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to be difficult?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. Isn't it fun?


----------



## Copchick

Am I here to amuse you?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you find me funny?


----------



## Hairazor

Did my giggle give it away?


----------



## Goblin

Was it my manical laughter that gave me away?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Was that laughter?


----------



## Copchick

Is it truly the best medicine?


----------



## Hairazor

Would that be like "Take two giggles and a small belly laugh and call me in the morning?"


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you giggle often?


----------



## Copchick

I'm sorry, did you ask if I wiggle often?


----------



## Goblin

Can you twist again like you did last summer?


----------



## Spooky1

Do I know what you did last summer?


----------



## Hairazor

Will you tell if you do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can he take the fifth on that?


----------



## Goblin

Will he need two fifths?


----------



## Copchick

Does that add up to a tenth?


----------



## Goblin

You have a tent? Big enough for all of us?


----------



## scareme

Does that tent come with Egyptian linen sheets and room service?


----------



## Hairazor

Where do I sign up for that?


----------



## scareme

Will the concierge help us? What do we tip him?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you afraid he'll fall over if you tip him?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you noticed from his breath, he's a little tipsy anyway?


----------



## Goblin

Can you light a match around him?


----------



## scareme

How good is your health insurance?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it better than my health?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are you saying your not healthy?


----------



## Copchick

Have you missed your check ups?


----------



## Goblin

Would I do something like that?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can you stop the room from spinning?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it going clockwise or counter clockwise?


----------



## Goblin

Is he stuck in the revolving door again?


----------



## scareme

Did I see a revolving door in that last tornado?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the one that dropped a house on you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who's in the house?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this a bad time for a visit?


----------



## scareme

Do you prefer earthquakes, tornadoes or ice storms?


----------



## Goblin

We get a choice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you find having too many options confusing?


----------



## Copchick

Can you narrow it down a little?


----------



## Goblin

How little?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is that a choice?


----------



## Goblin

Are the choices A, B, C, or D?


----------



## Hairazor

Or, all of the above?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is this a test?


----------



## Goblin

Or a Pop Quiz?


----------



## Copchick

Do you prefer Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Hairazor

If I say coke may I have one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you mean the soda?:googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or is it pop?


----------



## Goblin

Who got popped?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Were they doing something illegal?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you define illegal?


----------



## Goblin

You want me to find an ill eagle?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you have one handy?


----------



## Goblin

Where would I find a ill eagle that's handy?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Maybe at a rehab facility?


----------



## Goblin

Handy ill eagles go to rehab?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

How else can they kick their addictions?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Eagles can do addition?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many eagles does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Goblin

Is the question a trick?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are you being redundant?


----------



## deadSusan

Huh?


----------



## Goblin

What?


----------



## deadSusan

Are you sure you want to ask that?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we ever sure?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the name of a battery?


----------



## deadSusan

What kind of battery?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a bit of assult to go with that battery?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What....salted batteries?


----------



## Goblin

Who makes them? Planters?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Who make what planters?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What are we planting in the planters?


----------



## deadSusan

Are you planting Planters peanuts in the planters on another planet?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm confused. Are we still on planet Earth?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are there clingons here?


----------



## Goblin

Aren't clingons something you stick on windows?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or are they something you use Charmin on?


----------



## Hairazor

Who keeps squeezing the Charmin?


----------



## Goblin

Does it squeak?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you pinch it?


----------



## Goblin

Was I supposed to?


----------



## deadSusan

Supposed to what?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Push people off the bridge?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a safety net?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want me to catch you?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What would be the fun of pushing with a safety net, or being caught?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I think about that for a bit?


----------



## Goblin

Do I smell faulty wiring burning?


----------



## deadSusan

Did someone burn the toast?


----------



## Goblin

Did somebody burn what roast?


----------



## deadSusan

Are you boasting about hosting the most toasted roast on the coast?


----------



## Goblin

Should I serve toased roast at the most toasted roast on the coast so I can boast the most in this post?


----------



## Hairazor

What?


----------



## Goblin

Where?


----------



## deadSusan

Why?


----------



## Hairazor

Who?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is there an owl in the room


----------



## Hairazor

Do your feet fit tree limbs?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't they all?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they all what?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You don't know?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

How was I suppose to know?


----------



## Hairazor

Could you guess?


----------



## Spooky1

Why am I still up at 1am?


----------



## Goblin

Where you waiting for me to arrive?


----------



## Hairazor

If I say yes will you do a trick?


----------



## Spooky1

Is he a one trick pony?


----------



## deadSusan

Does he have any tricks up his sleeves?


----------



## Goblin

Does he have any sleeves?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask his tailor?


----------



## Goblin

Andy Taylor?


----------



## DocK

Can I join in?


----------



## Hairazor

The more the merrier right?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who's merrier?


----------



## Goblin

Mary Who?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is she contrary?


----------



## Goblin

How does her garden grow?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What does her garden grow?


----------



## Hairazor

What is actually buried in her garden?


----------



## Goblin

It's not some of that thar 5 leaf tobaccy is it?


----------



## Hairazor

Want some?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have any?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just how much is a nickel bag?


----------



## Goblin

Who's got a bag of nickels?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you ask at the bank?


----------



## Hairazor

How much are they getting for a nickel these days?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What are nickels made of?


----------



## Goblin

Nickel?


----------



## Hairazor

With inflation do we now need to say, "Nickel for your thoughts"?


----------



## deadSusan

How many thoughts for a nickel?


----------



## Goblin

Five for a nickel?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is that with the HF discount?


----------



## Hairazor

We get a discount?


----------



## Spooky1

Are discounted thoughts, second thoughts?


----------



## Goblin

Did Spooky1 just ask for seconds?


----------



## Hairazor

Are there any?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't Spooky1 get them?


----------



## morgan8586

Did they get spent?


----------



## Goblin

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Hairazor

Does a duck quack?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is a frogs butt water tight?


----------



## Goblin

If water gets in it's lungs will it croak?


----------



## Hairazor

Has anyone tested this idea?


----------



## Goblin

You want the job?


----------



## Hairazor

What does it pay?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would $10 worth of wooden nickels be enough?


----------



## Hairazor

Could you also throw in a bag of Cheetos?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't Cheetos Tarzan's pet monkey?


----------



## Hairazor

Whatever happened to Tarzan?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you know?


----------



## Hairazor

Did he fall because someone greased his grapevine?


----------



## Goblin

Was it Jane?


----------



## Hairazor

Why, what have you heard?


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be Jane Goodall?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't her name Jane Parker?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did you park the car?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did you leave the lights on?


----------



## Goblin

On what?


----------



## deadSusan

Was the door closed?


----------



## Hairazor

And locked?


----------



## Goblin

Who's crocked?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What's going on in the crock pot?


----------



## Hairazor

Stew?


----------



## Goblin

Is it stew yet?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Who's Stew?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

We having Stew for dinner?


----------



## Goblin

Can we see a show of hands?


----------



## deadSusan

Can we put on a show?!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who knocked the sign down?


----------



## Goblin

Should we follow the signs?


----------



## deadSusan

Should the signs be changed?


----------



## Goblin

Why would you chain signs?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are people stealing signs?


----------



## Hairazor

So, this sign, what exactly does it say?


----------



## Goblin

Since when do signs talk?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Have you never heard of sign language?


----------



## Hairazor

ASL or SEE?


----------



## Goblin

Do you know what the see saw?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did it see the seashore?


----------



## Goblin

What is the sea sore about?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is it the salty water?


----------



## Goblin

You know you're not supposed to drink it, right?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

How do we drink it wrong?


----------



## Goblin

Are you asking me to tell you how to drink it wrong?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that involve drinking from the opposite side of the glass while standing on a three-legged stool?


----------



## Hairazor

What if you don't have a three legged stool?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Don't you have an IKEA near your?


----------



## Goblin

Is Hairazor saying her stool doesn't have a leg to stand on?


----------



## deadSusan

Can you use a four legged stool?


----------



## Goblin

Do wooden stools have peg legs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they harvest peg legs from old pirates?


----------



## Hairazor

Where do you find the old pirates?


----------



## deadSusan

What will you do with old pirates when you find them?


----------



## Goblin

Are they old enough to retire?


----------



## Hairazor

Pirates get to retire?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Where do Pirates go to retire?


----------



## Goblin

The Home for Retired Pirates?


----------



## deadSusan

Do retired pirates play shuffleboard?


----------



## Hairazor

Or mumblety peg ?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that what Mumbles the Pirate has?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you suppose Pirates have to whittle their own wooden peg leg if they need one?


----------



## Goblin

They they whittle while they work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that an intentional stutter?


----------



## Goblin

What's an international putter?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that what the astronauts use to shoot golf balls off the deck of the International Space Station?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you need a nine iron for that?


----------



## Doc Doom

If you yell "FORE" in space can anybody hear you?


----------



## Goblin

Is that before or after you scream?


----------



## Doc Doom

Isn't it obvious ?


----------



## Goblin

Yes.......But can you dance to it?


----------



## scareme

What would Dick Clark give it?


----------



## Hairazor

A High Five?


----------



## Doc Doom

Or maybe thumbs down ?


----------



## Hairazor

Should I get a quick count of thumbs?


----------



## Doc Doom

How high can you count?


----------



## Goblin

Will she have to go any higher than two?


----------



## Hairazor

If so, can your thumbs be counted too?


----------



## Doc Doom

What, is she all thumbs?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does she have 2 left feet?


----------



## Goblin

If all she has is a right foot would that be left?


----------



## Doc Doom

Would that make her in her right mind?


----------



## Goblin

How do you know her mind's right?


----------



## Doc Doom

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Goblin

Is what oblivious?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Goblin

Would I do something like that?


----------



## Doc Doom

I don't know, would you?


----------



## Spooky1

Wouldn't you?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have that in writing?


----------



## Doc Doom

Don't you trust me?


----------



## Goblin

Don't I trust everbody?


----------



## Hairazor

What if I say no?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I use invisible ink?


----------



## Doc Doom

How would I know if you did?


----------



## Goblin

Was Invisible Ink invented by the Invisible Man?


----------



## Doc Doom

How do you know there is an Invisible Man, did you see him?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you listen for him?


----------



## Hairazor

What does he sound like?


----------



## Spooky1

If an invisible man falls in the forest and no one sees him, does he make a sound?


----------



## Doc Doom

What did he fall in?


----------



## Goblin

An invisible hole?


----------



## Hairazor

How will we ever rescue him?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why not use an invisible ladder ?


----------



## Spooky1

How will we know when he's out of the hole?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Can't he just tell us?


----------



## Hairazor

If we can't see him will we be able to hear him?


----------



## Doc Doom

Surely we could smell him, couldn't we?


----------



## Spooky1

Does he need a shower?


----------



## Doc Doom

If you were in a hole, wouldn't you ?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 was in the hole too? Was it a hole in one?


----------



## Doc Doom

No, but it was an eagle, wasn't it?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it more like a vulture?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

If vultures were circling the hole, what whould that tell us?


----------



## Goblin

Where the hole is?


----------



## deadSusan

Where Spooky1 is?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are you saying Spooky is in the hole?


----------



## Hairazor

How big is that hole?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a sinkhole?


----------



## Hairazor

Did it open overnight?


----------



## Doc Doom

Can you see the bottom ?


----------



## Goblin

Are they standing on their head?


----------



## Doc Doom

Anybody have a ladder?


----------



## Goblin

Are you a fireman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the fire?


----------



## Doc Doom

Who said there was a fire?


----------



## Goblin

Is there a hot time in the old town tonight?


----------



## Hairazor

How hot is hot?


----------



## Doc Doom

What temperature are you used to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we stick with the balmy mid-70s?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is that Fahrenheit or Celcius?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Celsius and why is he Afraid of heights?


----------



## Doc Doom

Don't you know and who said he was afraid of heights?


----------



## Hairazor

Did Who really say that?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is that what Horton heard?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't Who on first right now?


----------



## Doc Doom

How can you tell, isn't Who invisible?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't Who a doctor?


----------



## Hairazor

Where did he park the Tardis?


----------



## Doc Doom

What's a Tardis?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that something you put on fish?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there something fishy in Denmark?


----------



## Doc Doom

Isn't that where Great Danes come from?


----------



## Hairazor

Are all Danes great?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you have to ask another Dane?


----------



## Doc Doom

Does having Great Danes also mean there are Lessor Danes?


----------



## Hairazor

Do we know any Danes we can ask?


----------



## Doc Doom

Do you speak Danish?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I thought you eat danish?


----------



## Goblin

Don't only zombies eat danish?


----------



## Doc Doom

Do they eat them for breakfast or for dessert?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't they opportunistic feeders?


----------



## deadSusan

Is there always an opportunity to eat danish?


----------



## Doc Doom

Can you eat Danish if you are, say, in Mexico?


----------



## Hairazor

Anyone have an answer?


----------



## Spooky1

Is the answer 42?


----------



## Doc Doom

What is the question again ?


----------



## Goblin

The same as it was before?


----------



## Doc Doom

Before what?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I the only one confused?


----------



## deadSusan

Aren't we all a little confused?


----------



## Doc Doom

Oh, so you're speaking for everybody now?


----------



## Goblin

Is she a ventriloquist?


----------



## deadSusan

Who are you calling a ventriloquist?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might the answer be "Jeff Dunham"?


----------



## Doc Doom

Who's Jeff Dunham?


----------



## Goblin

Should you ask the dummy?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm not the dummy am I?


----------



## Doc Doom

What makes you think you're the dummy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is someone disseminating misinformation about Hairazor's brain power?


----------



## Goblin

Who's dissecting Hairazor's brain.......and why?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that why I have a splitting headache?


----------



## Goblin

Do you have a split personality?


----------



## Doc Doom

If so, which one are you talking to?


----------



## Goblin

The one that will listen?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you really think either one listens?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone say something?


----------



## Doc Doom

Were we supposed to be listening?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need a hearing aid or should we just shout louder?


----------



## Hairazor

What?


----------



## Doc Doom

Did you say do I want some lemonade or should you make clam chowder?


----------



## Goblin

Huh?


----------



## deadSusan

Does anyone know what time it is?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it time for the Time Warp?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are your hands on your hips with your knees pulled in tight?


----------



## Doc Doom

Don't we start with a jump to the left?


----------



## Goblin

If you jump to the left would that be right?


----------



## deadSusan

Will the pelvis thrust drive you insane?


----------



## Doc Doom

Can a pelvic thrust really do that?


----------



## Goblin

What if you were already insane, would it drive you normal?


----------



## Doc Doom

Maybe if you did it backwards?


----------



## Hairazor

Should we practice in front of a mirror?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be harder to do it behind a mirror?


----------



## deadSusan

Have you tried it in front of a fun house mirror?


----------



## Goblin

Tried what?


----------



## Doc Doom

Haven't you been paying attention?


----------



## Hairazor

I have to pay for attention?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is it cheaper to play dumb?


----------



## Goblin

How much does attention and playing dumb cost these days?


----------



## Monk

Which days are these days?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be now?


----------



## Hairazor

All day?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What happens if it rains?


----------



## Doc Doom

You mean besides getting wet?


----------



## Goblin

Did you lose your umbrella again?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you seen it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where were you last time you used it?


----------



## Goblin

Standing in the rain.......without an umbrella?


----------



## Doc Doom

If you didn't have it how did you use it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was it a figment of his imagination?


----------



## Goblin

Are figments real?


----------



## Hairazor

Are they anything like Dementors?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we look that up in the Compendium of Evil Creatures?


----------



## Doc Doom

What's a "Compendium of Evil Creatures"?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a musical group?


----------



## Hairazor

Can they play "People are Strange"?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you rather hear "Monster Mash"?


----------



## Goblin

Who's got a monster rash?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone buy some cream?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want your "mummy" to put it on you?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a cream or ointment?


----------



## Hairazor

If it's a liquid do we drink it?


----------



## Doc Doom

What's it taste like?


----------



## Goblin

What does what taste like?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I change the subject?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure - what is the square root of an imaginary number?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I ask my imaginary friend for help?


----------



## Doc Doom

I thought you already did, or was it my imagination?


----------



## Goblin

Can you see through his imaginary friend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a stealth imaginary friend?


----------



## Goblin

If looked for can he be seen?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you need special glasses to see him?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to borrow some 3D glasses?


----------



## Doc Doom

Would rose colored glasses be better?


----------



## Goblin

How did you get Rose to color glasses........and why?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody got a glass of beer for me?


----------



## Goblin

Did you order one?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you need to be over 5' tall to drink it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need to be accompanied by an adult to drink beer?


----------



## Goblin

Did Roxy say she only drinks with adult deers?


----------



## Hairazor

Or did she say Adult Dears?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are you sure she didn't say adulterers?


----------



## Goblin

The adult deers are adulterers?


----------



## Hairazor

Who can you trust nowadays?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about that kindly old lady who lives up the street?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Didn't you know - she cooks meth ?


----------



## Goblin

She cooks moths?


----------



## Hairazor

Does she tend to lead them to the flame before cooking?


----------



## Goblin

Are they flame broiled?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they taste better with ketchup?


----------



## Goblin

How about mustard?


----------



## Spooky1

Why so much interest in condiments?


----------



## Goblin

isn't a condiment an apartment complex in Florida?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to live in a condiment?


----------



## Goblin

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Doc Doom

How about ketchup AND mustard?


----------



## Goblin

Do you think mustard will ketchup?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a race?


----------



## Goblin

Should we place our bets now?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want yellow or red for the win?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it okay if I pick blue?


----------



## Doc Doom

Don't yellow and red make orange?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Orange you glad you asked that question?:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Would it make you blue if I said no?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you green with envy?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you so mad you are seeing red?


----------



## Doc Doom

If you're really mad would you see red hot?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you be hot to the touch?


----------



## Goblin

Would I burn my hand?


----------



## Doc Doom

Don't you have gloves?


----------



## Goblin

Does a ball glove count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## Doc Doom

Do thumbs count as a finger?


----------



## Hairazor

How many thumbs do you have?


----------



## Goblin

How many do you want?


----------



## Doc Doom

How many can I get?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you in need of thumbs?


----------



## Goblin

Don't most people say I'm all thumbs?


----------



## Doc Doom

Does that mean you don't have fingers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How does he manage those five fingered discounts?


----------



## Goblin

One at a time?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't that be slow going?


----------



## Zurgh

Would a chainsaw speed up the process?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need a spare hockey mask?


----------



## Doc Doom

Do you have a spare hockey mask?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if you don't play hockey?


----------



## Goblin

Did Jason Vorhees play hockey?


----------



## Doc Doom

Can a machete be used as a hockey stick?


----------



## Goblin

With your head as the puck?


----------



## Hairazor

Why not?


----------



## Doc Doom

Doesn't the puck have to be frozen?


----------



## Goblin

Does frozen puck come in different flavors?


----------



## Zurgh

Would the flavor make you pucker?


----------



## Hairazor

If you can't find a puck would a chewing tobacco tin do?


----------



## Doc Doom

How can you spit chewing tobacco if you're wearing s hockey mask?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor's wearing a hockey mask?


----------



## Hairazor

How do I get this thing off?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it fasten behind your head?


----------



## Doc Doom

How did he get it on in the first place?


----------



## Spooky1

Did he actually play hockey?


----------



## Goblin

Did he kill the opposing team?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why would he kill his own team?


----------



## Hairazor

Did they threaten to tell his big secret?


----------



## Goblin

What big secret?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you talking about a jumbo version of a brand name deodorant?


----------



## Goblin

Jumbo? Is it for an elephant?


----------



## Doc Doom

Wouldn't that be "Dumbo"?


----------



## Goblin

You never seen the movie Jumbo?


----------



## Doc Doom

No, what's it about?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it a circus movie with an elephant named Jumbo?


----------



## Doc Doom

Wouldn't that be "Dumbo"?


----------



## Goblin

Were Doris Day, Jimmy Durante, and Martha Raye in Dumbo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can three people fit inside an elephant?


----------



## Doc Doom

Just how big is the elephant?


----------



## Hairazor

Would a large shoe horn help?


----------



## Goblin

Will a shoe play a horn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How much did you offer to pay it to play?


----------



## Doc Doom

Can it play sole jazz?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that music played on a shoestring?


----------



## Goblin

Does it take requests?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why don't you ask it?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a shoe phone?


----------



## Zurgh

Did you phone that one in?


----------



## Hairazor

On your shoe phone?


----------



## Spooky1

Is your name, Smart?


----------



## Goblin

Are you asking if Hairazor is smart?


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Goblin

Do they call you on your shoe phone?


----------



## Doc Doom

What's the number?


----------



## Goblin

Does she have an unlisted shoe?


----------



## Hairazor

If the shoe fits shouldn't you speak into it?


----------



## Goblin

What if it doesn't fit?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is it too big or too small?


----------



## Goblin

What about at the big and tall?


----------



## Hairazor

Shoes come in tall?


----------



## Goblin

What about tall socks?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't they work well with tall boots?


----------



## Spooky1

Are they buried in Boot Hill?


----------



## Goblin

Who buries their boots in a hill?


----------



## Doc Doom

Who said it was just their boots?


----------



## Goblin

Socks too?


----------



## Hairazor

Why not?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone get this knot out of my boot?


----------



## Doc Doom

How did it get in there in the first place?


----------



## Goblin

The knot in Johnny's boot took first place?


----------



## Hairazor

Some knot, huh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Johnny Thunder still tied up?


----------



## Doc Doom

Who's Johnny Thunder?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't he a comic book hero?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't he Poison Ivy's second cousin once removed?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that make him a villain?


----------



## Doc Doom

Isn't that guilt by association?


----------



## Goblin

Would it hold up in a court of law?


----------



## Hairazor

Would it hold up in a kangaroo court ?


----------



## Goblin

Kangaroos have a court?


----------



## Doc Doom

Wouldn't that be a mob court?


----------



## Goblin

Or maybe Night Court?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone remember that show?


----------



## Doc Doom

Who was in it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What did the Raven say?


----------



## Goblin

Never more?


----------



## Hairazor

Again?


----------



## Goblin

Why not?


----------



## Doc Doom

Isn't it too soon?


----------



## Hairazor

When Is a good time?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't Good Times cancelled?


----------



## Hairazor

What if I can't remember that far back?


----------



## Doc Doom

What you talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor's first name is Willis?


----------



## Hairazor

It is?


----------



## Doc Doom

It's not?


----------



## Goblin

Could it be Will? Will is Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What will Hairazor do about all this nonsensical posting?


----------



## Goblin

Have a good laugh?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you just read my mind?


----------



## Doc Doom

Was it an interesting read?


----------



## Goblin

Does it have a happy ending?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If I make the joke I want to make, will I get banned?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't "banned" a whole different thread?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can you really get banned from here?


----------



## Doc Doom

There's a band here?


----------



## Goblin

What's a Band Hare?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Isn't that kinda like a wascily wabbit?


----------



## Monk

Does the rabbit have a speech impediment?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't that go without saying?


----------



## Doc Doom

Then why did you say it?


----------



## Goblin

Who said I did?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a witness?


----------



## Doc Doom

To what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Goblin stirring up trouble here again?


----------



## Goblin

Who? ME?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Who else?


----------



## Doc Doom

Isn't he on first?


----------



## Goblin

Who's on first?


----------



## Monk

First of what?


----------



## Doc Doom

Full of dollars?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

If everyone jumped off a bridge would you dance an Irish jig?


----------



## Goblin

Do I have to play the flute while I dance?


----------



## Doc Doom

Would you rather play something else?


----------



## Monk

Who is playing?


----------



## Hairazor

Who is jumping?


----------



## Goblin

How many battleships do they have?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you sink my battleship?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is one missing?


----------



## Goblin

Just one?


----------



## Monk

Which one?


----------



## Hairazor

This one?


----------



## Doc Doom

Or is it that one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we still talking about ships?


----------



## Monk

What ships are we talking about?


----------



## Doc Doom

Who said we were talking about ships?


----------



## Goblin

Are we on a cruise?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you bring a life preserver?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is that like a Lifesaver?


----------



## Goblin

Did you bring one for everyone?


----------



## Doc Doom

Gee, will one be enough for everyone?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it The Big One?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does size really matter?


----------



## Goblin

Who's getting fatter?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you talking about me????


----------



## Doc Doom

You gotta pee?


----------



## Goblin

Is the bathroom occupied?


----------



## Monk

Is there room for two?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a two holer?


----------



## Monk

Do you need two holes?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why would you need two holes?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a two holer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will it fit in a three ring binder?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have one?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you find three ring binders at the circus?


----------



## Doc Doom

Aren't they under the big top?


----------



## Monk

How big of a top?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you spin that top?


----------



## Goblin

Who lost their crop?


----------



## Monk

Crop, who said anything about a crop?


----------



## Doc Doom

Was it a top crop or a crop top?


----------



## Goblin

But what about the dancing chickens?


----------



## Hairazor

Can they dance a jig?


----------



## Doc Doom

Or can they trot a fox?


----------



## Goblin

Ever see a tap dancing chicken?


----------



## Hairazor

Where do you suppose they get those tiny tap shoes?


----------



## Monk

Is there a demand for tiny tap shoes?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Do you need a pair?


----------



## Doc Doom

What if I only need one?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you go to the tiny tap shoe store?


----------



## Spooky1

Can someone tap a keg?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you need a keg tapper?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't that be a great job to have?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you apply for the Bug Zapper job?


----------



## Doc Doom

Isn't that the name of Frank Zappa's kid?


----------



## Monk

How many kids does Frank have?


----------



## Goblin

Did you lose count again?


----------



## Doc Doom

The Count is loose again?


----------



## Monk

Who let him loose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was it the same guy who let the dogs loose?


----------



## Monk

Are you sure it was a guy?


----------



## Goblin

How many dogs are we talking about?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are they still loose?


----------



## Hairazor

I just saw two great big dogs run through my yard_ (really)_, is it them?


----------



## Goblin

How do you know the two big dogs are great?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are they Danes?


----------



## Monk

Would they like a cheese Danish?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you happen to have some?


----------



## Doc Doom

Wouldn't it be rude to offer some if he didn't have some?


----------



## Monk

Is one enough?


----------



## Goblin

Can you eat just one?


----------



## Monk

How many am I allowed to eat?


----------



## Doc Doom

How many can you eat ?


----------



## Goblin

Does he eat them straight out of the can?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody mind if I eat while I'm on the can?


----------



## Monk

Does it really matter if anybody does?


----------



## Doc Doom

Who's gonna check to see if you do?


----------



## Goblin

Is it a bum check?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that a cheeky question?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is this bathroom humor?


----------



## Monk

What is so funny about bathrooms?


----------



## Goblin

Who has a funny bathroom?


----------



## Monk

Isn't your bathroom funny?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't my bathroom too old to be funny?


----------



## Doc Doom

How old is your bathroom?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't the house built in 1959?


----------



## Hairazor

You think that's old?


----------



## Monk

Isn't it as old as it feels?


----------



## Goblin

How old do you feel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we need to answer that?


----------



## Monk

Why wouldn't you answer?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why would you answer?


----------



## Goblin

Because enquiring minds want to know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a subscription to the National Enquirer?


----------



## Doc Doom

How much is that?


----------



## Monk

Are you interested in buying?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get a sample?


----------



## Goblin

Is this free samples day?


----------



## Doc Doom

What about tonight?


----------



## Goblin

Are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is anyone listening?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you hear me now?


----------



## Doc Doom

Did you say something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was it worth listening to?


----------



## Goblin

Are you getting hard of reading?


----------



## Hairazor

What?


----------



## Doc Doom

Did you say something?


----------



## Goblin

How did you get something out of what?


----------



## Monk

Who got something out of what?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't who on first?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are we going through this again?


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Is the first time and the second time the same?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it better the second time around?


----------



## Monk

Are you sure this is the second time around?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you come back for seconds?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why, are you counting?


----------



## Monk

What are we counting?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we count our ducks in a row?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are they in a row?


----------



## Goblin

Is Daffy and Donald among them?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we at Disneyland?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has anyone seen Tinkerbell?


----------



## Hairazor

Will she appear if I clap my hands?


----------



## Goblin

When did we install a hand clapper?


----------



## Monk

What's a hand clapper?


----------



## scareme

Do you really have to ask?


----------



## Goblin

Who turned out the lights?


----------



## Hairazor

Did my applause do that?


----------



## Doc Doom

If you clap in a forrest, does it make any noise?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is anyone really listening?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it like one hand clapping?


----------



## Goblin

What did you do that was so great?


----------



## scareme

Haven't you heard I won the who post last wins game?


----------



## Goblin

Since when is next to last winning?


----------



## Doc Doom

Isn't next to last closer to losing?


----------



## scareme

Must you both be so jealous of me?


----------



## Goblin

Who said we were?


----------



## scareme

Then why are you green?


----------



## Goblin

Could it be gamma radiation?


----------



## Doc Doom

What's gamma radiation?


----------



## Hairazor

And who has it?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that the radiation gampa gave to gamma on their Anniversary?


----------



## Monk

Didn't they divorce?


----------



## Doc Doom

Was it because of the radiation?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone forget to wear lead underwear?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but what about the pickles?


----------



## Doc Doom

What pickles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did the stork forget to drop a jar of them down the chimney?


----------



## Hairazor

What if I don't have a chimney?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are you saying you're chimney-challenged?


----------



## Goblin

Why is Hairazor challenging chimneys?


----------



## Monk

How challenging is it to challenge chimneys?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a special skill?


----------



## Moon Dog

Or does it come to you naturally?


----------



## Doc Doom

Can you teach me how to do it?


----------



## Monk

Are you a quick learner?


----------



## Goblin

How quick do I have to be?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you walk and chew gum at the same time?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Monk

Who's going to do a trick?


----------



## Doc Doom

Do you have any gum?


----------



## Goblin

Why do you want a gun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you hit the broad side of a barn door with that gun?


----------



## Hairazor

Is anyone daring enough to give me bullets so we can find out?


----------



## Monk

What caliber would you need?


----------



## Doc Doom

What caliber do you have?


----------



## Goblin

What caliber do you have?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Doc Doom

Where's here?


----------



## Goblin

What hare?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you mean hair?


----------



## Doc Doom

You have green hair?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor has mean hair?


----------



## Hairazor

What gave me away?


----------



## Monk

You were given away?


----------



## Doc Doom

Any more like you at home?


----------



## Goblin

Don't all of them at home like him?


----------



## Monk

Who is at home?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't who on first?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are we going there again?


----------



## Monk

Were we there before?


----------



## Goblin

Do you go someplace only once?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we do the time warp again?


----------



## Hairazor

Do we start on the left or right foot?


----------



## Monk

Isn't it just a jump to the left?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why can't we jump to the right?


----------



## Goblin

Won't the two of you collide if you did?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who wants pie?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh pie, what kind?


----------



## Doc Doom

Does it matter?


----------



## Monk

Does what matter?


----------



## Doc Doom

Does anything matter?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't everything made of Matter?


----------



## Goblin

Would that be a matter of fact?


----------



## Monk

How do we know it's a fact?


----------



## Doc Doom

Did some say it wasn't a fact?


----------



## Monk

Well, is it a fact?


----------



## Goblin

Is this where I say "Just the facts, Ma'am?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we change names to protect the innocents?


----------



## Doc Doom

Who do I change with?


----------



## Goblin

The Red Skull?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that possible?


----------



## Goblin

Don't they say all things are possible?


----------



## Doc Doom

Did someone really say that?


----------



## Goblin

Won't you listening?


----------



## Monk

What are you asking?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are you hard of hearing?


----------



## Hairazor

What?


----------



## Goblin

Did somebody say something?


----------



## Monk

What, exactly, was said?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Did they have a British accent?


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh, don't you just love a good British accent?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Who doesn't?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is that really true?


----------



## Monk

Who's to say what is really true?


----------



## Goblin

Are you calling what a liar?


----------



## Doc Doom

Does the shoe fit?


----------



## Hairazor

What if it pinches?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need new shoes?


----------



## Doc Doom

What if I just need one?


----------



## Goblin

Why is it no one ever expects the Spanish inquisition?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I need to anticipate everything?


----------



## Goblin

Why? Are you expecting something to happen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should you lower your expectations?


----------



## Doc Doom

Can they get any lower?


----------



## Goblin

How low can you go?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this the Limbo?


----------



## Doc Doom

The limo's here?


----------



## Goblin

Who called for the limo?


----------



## Monk

Who is paying for the limo?


----------



## scareme

Why are you looking at me?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is someone standing behind you?


----------



## Goblin

You mean this guy?


----------



## scareme

Weren't we suppose to get a manicure today?


----------



## Monk

Isn't that where the limo was going to take us?


----------



## Doc Doom

Us? Were you invited?


----------



## Monk

Wasn't it inferred that I was invited?


----------



## Goblin

What sort of fur are you in?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it hot in fur this time of year?


----------



## Doc Doom

Doesn't it depend on where you live?


----------



## Monk

Why would where you live matter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to avoid a long commute?


----------



## Monk

What would you consider to be long?


----------



## Doc Doom

What was the question again


----------



## scareme

Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I ever?


----------



## scareme

Are you ADD?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't she more like SUBTRACT?


----------



## Hairazor

How did I become part of math equations?


----------



## Doc Doom

Would you rather be a Common Core equation?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a dance tonight on the Commons?


----------



## Goblin

Is there a Sock Hop?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I borrow some socks?


----------



## Doc Doom

How many do you need?


----------



## Goblin

How about one 6 foot sock instead?


----------



## scareme

Is it almost Christmas already?


----------



## Goblin

What happened to Halloween?


----------



## Doc Doom

Doesn't Labor Day come first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is every day in the Maternity Ward Labor Day?


----------



## Goblin

Are they sentenced to hard labor?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there such a thing as soft labor?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that some sort of laundry detergent?


----------



## Doc Doom

Does it help with hard water?


----------



## Goblin

What's so hard about water?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this a test?


----------



## Monk

Will it be multiple choice?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it true and false?


----------



## Doc Doom

How can something be true AND false?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't I have to be a politician to answer that?


----------



## Zurgh

Do politicians ever answer anything?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want accurate answers?


----------



## Doc Doom

If I answer, can I still run for office?


----------



## Monk

Why would you want to run?


----------



## Goblin

Would it make sense to say I'm gonna walk for President?


----------



## deadSusan

Would it make sense if you swam for President?


----------



## Goblin

Would it make sense if you hopped, skipped and jumped for President?


----------



## Doc Doom

Would it make sense if you did the Hokey Pokey for President?


----------



## Zurgh

Why not twerk for president?


----------



## deadSusan

Is twerking really popular?


----------



## Monk

Why wouldn't twerking be popular?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why is it called twerking?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't there a magazine called Popular Twerking?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that bankrupt?


----------



## Goblin

Did they twerk when they should've twinkled?


----------



## Doc Doom

Can you do both at the same time?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you know I invented it?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you give a demonstration?


----------



## Spooky1

Dare I look?


----------



## Goblin

Who said you look like Dare, whoever that is?


----------



## Hairazor

Rock Star?


----------



## Monk

What kind of question is that?


----------



## scareme

Isn't it the kind we don't talk about in mixed company?


----------



## Doc Doom

Who you calling mixed company?


----------



## Goblin

Who mixed the company?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who invited all these people?


----------



## Hairazor

If I close my eyes will they go away?


----------



## Doc Doom

If they go away were they ever really here?


----------



## Goblin

Were they ever here at all?


----------



## Zurgh

You thought those were people?


----------



## Monk

What people are we talking about?


----------



## Spooky1

Could they be pod people?


----------



## Doc Doom

Are you saying they live in a moving/storage container?


----------



## Goblin

Storage containers move?


----------



## Zurgh

What about shipping containers?


----------



## Doc Doom

How much can you move in a shipping container?


----------



## Goblin

Planning to ship yourself somewhere, are we?


----------



## Monk

Where would you ship yourself to?


----------



## Goblin

Why would I want to?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why not?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this 20 questions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't this thread more like 20,000 questions?


----------



## Monk

Who's counting?


----------



## Zurgh

Should we call an accountant about this?


----------



## Hairazor

Does anyone know a good one?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why do we need a good one?


----------



## Goblin

How do you know if they're a good one?


----------



## Monk

Should we consider more than one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many accountants does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## Hairazor

How many watts is the bulb?


----------



## scareme

Is the bulb turning right or left?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is it incandescent or LED?


----------



## Goblin

Have you tried turning it on and find out?


----------



## Zurgh

Do you need an electrician?


----------



## Goblin

Having electrical problems?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you about to say something shocking?


----------



## Hairazor

Should I cover my ears?


----------



## Goblin

What are you gonna cover them with?


----------



## Monk

Do they need to be completely covered?


----------



## Zurgh

Would these rotten mackerel help out?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why are they rotten?


----------



## scareme

Do you think their parents were to lenient when raising them?


----------



## Goblin

What's religion got to do with it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who smells that?


----------



## Hairazor

What?


----------



## scareme

Are you cooking cabbage?


----------



## Monk

Are you boiling it?


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying it's in hot water now?


----------



## Monk

Could it boil in cold water?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Why would it?


----------



## Monk

Do you think it would be too difficult?


----------



## Doc Doom

Wouldn't it take too long?


----------



## Goblin

Why are you gonna sing a song?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know what time it is?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Howdy Doody Time?


----------



## Goblin

When is Howdy Doody time?


----------



## Doc Doom

Isn't it just before beer:thirty?


----------



## Monk

Which time zone is that?


----------



## Goblin

Who's in the Twilight Zone?


----------



## deadSusan

Is that different from the Danger Zone?


----------



## Monk

Would you be required to wear a hard hat there?


----------



## Goblin

How hard a hat do you need?


----------



## Monk

How soft is your head?


----------



## Goblin

Ain't I always been hard-headed?


----------



## Doc Doom

Have you really?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you really want to know or are you just being polite?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Do I ever wanna know?


----------



## Doc Doom

You don't think I can be polite?


----------



## Goblin

But can you be polite while you think?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think before you speak?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I supposed to?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Are we supposed to have thoughts in general?


----------



## Doc Doom

Why should we think about a general?


----------



## Goblin

Is he a retired general?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Does his retirement make him less of a general?


----------



## Doc Doom

Would that qualify him as a specific?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Does it matter if he's qualified?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Are you sure you care?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Do you want me to care?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get a poll going on that one?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Is it possible to poll something like that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have the technology?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall I consult my Magic 8 Ball?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Do Magic 8 Balls even still exist?


----------



## Goblin

Are there only eight in existence?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Do they become more valuable if there are only eight?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall I price them on eBay?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Do you have something wrong with an in-person auction house?


----------



## Doc Doom

What's a Magic 8-Ball?


----------



## scareme

Don't you know it's half of a Magic 16-Ball?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

What's a Magic 16-Ball?


----------



## Spooklights

Shouldn't that be a magic 16 pyramid?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Is a pyramid anything but a stack of triangles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should we ask a pharaoh for his opinion on the design elements of a pyramid?


----------



## Hairazor

Do we know one?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Is there a pharaoh who has an account here?


----------



## Doc Doom

Did anyone try searching for one?


----------



## Monk

Are you suggesting that we stalk a Pharaoh?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Are there laws against it?


----------



## Monk

Are you worried about breaking a law?


----------



## Goblin

Can't you glue it back together?


----------



## Hairazor

What kind of glue would be appropriate?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Is Super Glue made of cat fur?


----------



## Monk

How would you know if it was cat fur or not?


----------



## Doc Doom

Is there a test for cat fur?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Does it need to be tested?


----------



## Goblin

Will it be true or false or multiple choice?


----------



## Zurgh

What about the taste test?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have to study before we take that test?


----------



## Hairazor

Do we actually have to taste or can we just lick?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Would you even wanna lick the cat fur?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you want your eyes clawed out?


----------



## Hairazor

Listen, did you hear hissing?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

I heard something, but was it hissing?


----------



## Zurgh

If it was a snake, would it have bit you?


----------



## Goblin

Did he step on it?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Did it look like he stepped on it?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Does it matter if he stepped on it?


----------



## Doc Doom

Will it go faster if you step on it?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Can you step with your face or only your feet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't face stepping be tough on your nose?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Does it hurt your nose at all?


----------



## Doc Doom

Do you really think it would do your nose any good?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Does having a nose do any good?


----------



## Hairazor

Is a nose by any other name still a nose?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Do noses have names?


----------



## Doc Doom

You mean like Big Nose Kate?


----------



## Goblin

Does your nose forever smell?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is your nose running?


----------



## Ghostess

If your nose is running, can we vote for it?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't that be an improvement?


----------



## SterchCinemas

What would be considered an improvement?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Does anything ever really improve?


----------



## Goblin

Do you need some new tools?


----------



## Hairazor

What do you suggest?


----------



## SterchCinemas

What do you need?


----------



## Doc Doom

What have you got?


----------



## Goblin

And is it contagious?


----------



## Hairazor

And is there a cure?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you have health insurance?


----------



## Goblin

Are you selling it?


----------



## Doc Doom

Aren't they practically giving it away?


----------



## Hairazor

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Goblin

Are you entering the service?


----------



## Doc Doom

Which branch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I offer an olive branch?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a dove to go with it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't a vulture be more appropriate for a haunter?:devil:


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't a bat be better?


----------



## Hairazor

If one is good wouldn't two be better?


----------



## Goblin

Who's a better?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Does who it is matter?


----------



## Goblin

But will it matter in the morning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you all demented?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't I be crazy to answer that?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that at all to be confused with being a Dementor?


----------



## Goblin

Is that a baseball team?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who are you rooting for?


----------



## Goblin

The team with the highest score?


----------



## Doc Doom

What about the underdog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can someone throw him a bone?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How big a bone?


----------



## Goblin

Will the museum miss the dinosaur skeleton?


----------



## Hairazor

You took the whole skeleton?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did he get it out of the museum without being seen?


----------



## Hairazor

Cloak of Invisibility?


----------



## Goblin

One bone at a time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How long did it take to do it that way?


----------



## Hairazor

Why? Do you want to "acquire" one of your own?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Isn't she too clumsy and slow to do that undetected?


----------



## Goblin

Has she tried walking backwards so they'll think she's coming instead of going?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How can she walk backwards when she's so clumsy?


----------



## Goblin

Are you just saying that cause she tripped and pushed out the museum window?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Were you a witness or something?


----------



## scareme

Witness? Does someone need a lawyer?


----------



## Goblin

Have you got one handy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

A witness or a lawyer?


----------



## Goblin

Won't either one do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's all this nonsense about my being clumsy and slow?


----------



## Goblin

Clumsy and slow? Isn't that the name of a law firm?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Where did you hear that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't it on one of those Three Stooges episodes?

(actually, it was "Dewey, Cheatum , and Howe", but I digress)


----------



## Hairazor

Which Stooge squealed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it have been Shemp?


----------



## Night Watchman

Why are you blaming Shemp?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't SHRIMP lives matter?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean no more shrimp salad?


----------



## Goblin

Shrimp eat salad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that what vegetarians do?


----------



## Goblin

do they talk to the vegetables befoe they eat them?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't you?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Do you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why would anyone want to talk to vegetables?


----------



## Goblin

tO apologize for eating them?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Do they say no problem after you apologize to them?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you listen?


----------



## Goblin

Or would you just eat them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone really know what time it is?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Howdy Doody Time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will it cost a dime?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Two schillings and a hay penny perhaps?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When did we switch to English currency?


----------



## Hairazor

Do we need to speak with an accent to spend it?


----------



## Goblin

are you sure the accent will lt you spend it?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I need permission?


----------



## Goblin

why do you want a persimmon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some prunes instead?


----------



## Hairazor

Are raisins baby prunes?


----------



## Goblin

Who's raising baby prunes?


----------



## Hairazor

Prunella?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is she Cruella's sister?


----------



## Goblin

do dalmtions see spots before their eyes?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't there a medication that can help that?


----------



## Goblin

Is it spot remover?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to the nail polish?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Didn't we use it all up for chigger bites?


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh, is that why you have all the strange shiny red marks on your body?


----------



## scareme

When and why are you looking all over Lord Homicide?


----------



## Goblin

are you saying Hairazor over looks Lord Homicide?


----------



## scareme

Should we wait and see what Hairazor has to say?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I change the subject?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What would you like to talk about?


----------



## Hairazor

Lemurs?


----------



## scareme

Don't they stink?


----------



## Goblin

are you gonna discuss Lmurs or smell them?


----------



## scareme

May I see your lemur credentials?


----------



## Goblin

Are you authorized to view credentials?


----------



## Hairazor

Are they written on tablets of stone?


----------



## scareme

Are you telling me Gobby is getting stoned with lemurs? Isn't that illegal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would Copchick know the answer to that question?


----------



## Goblin

Copchicks a lemur expert?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why, are you guilty of getting stoned with lemurs?


----------



## Goblin

what make you think I stoned a lemur?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think the Lemur didn't point you out?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you know lemurs never point?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who taught them good manners?


----------



## Hairazor

Was it the same person who taught birds to fly?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Do the flying birds wear fresh underwear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who does their laundry?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you starch the underwear when you do the laundry?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Why do they need starch in the first place?


----------



## Hairazor

Does anyone have a good answer for this ^ ?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is she asking why they use starch on underwear or clothes in general?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Is there a difference?


----------



## Goblin

The general don't like starch in his underwear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When did you enlist?


----------



## Goblin

Enlist?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that anything like the A List?


----------



## Goblin

Does the A stand for awful?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it take one to know one?


----------



## Spooky1

What if I know more than one?


----------



## Goblin

is one never enough?


----------



## Hairazor

What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Goblin

Are the pros professionals and the cons convicts?


----------



## Hairazor

If I say yes, which am I?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Do you have to be either?


----------



## scareme

Is pop culture a choice?


----------



## Goblin

Who is Pop Culture and why are they giving you a choice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you know where the cookies are hidden?


----------



## Goblin

Weren't they all eaten by Hairazo?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you actually SEE me eat the cookies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those your fingerprints on the cookie jar?


----------



## Hairazor

Did I forget to wear gloves, Again?


----------



## Goblin

Why are there ccookie crumbs all over your keyboard?


----------



## Hairazor

Spooks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you see dead people?


----------



## Goblin

Did you drive your mother out of her mind with all your questions?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you define "drive your mother out of her mind"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would that involve transporting her brain in a car?


----------



## Goblin

Transporting or transplanting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Hairazor

Would Doc Doom fit the bill?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have his number?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it long distance?


----------



## scareme

What do you consider long?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't it be the opposite of short?


----------



## Goblin

Is this a short story?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you read it if it wasn't?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where are Goblin's reading glasses?


----------



## Hairazor

On top of his head?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why do I have 6 heads in a bag in the trunk?


----------



## Hairazor

Couldn't you fit 7 in there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you trying to give JT ideas?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't it be more profitable if you "sold" him the ideas?


----------



## Goblin

What kind of question is that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be rhetorical?


----------



## Hairazor

Could it be wishful thinking?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What _are you_ wishing for?


----------



## scareme

Can you keep a secret?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it something I can use for Blackmail?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you threatening to blackmail me?


----------



## Goblin

Is there any money in it?


----------



## Hairazor

Will you take a bad check?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does the bank smell like bad fish?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why would the bank smell like bad fish?


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying there's something fishy about the bank?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get chips with that fish?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like some malt vinegar for that fish and chips?


----------



## Hairazor

How did you know that's how I like them?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Didn't you just scream, "Hey you! I want some malt vinegar for my fish and chips!!" ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, did I yell that out loud?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Was anyone listening?


----------



## Hairazor

Does anyone ever listen to me?


----------



## Goblin

Did you say something Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

*Can you hear me now?*


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can you speak louder please?!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Am I hearing voices?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they only in your head?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can't you relate?


----------



## Goblin

Has she forgotten how to relate.........AGAIN?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think it will rain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did you leave your umbrella?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean my bumbershoot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you think Goblin will ask why you're shooting a bumber?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is that like going on a Snipe hunt?


----------



## Spooky1

Have you ever hunted zombie Snipes?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it more likely they will hunt us?


----------



## scareme

Are you wearing your blaze orange?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a dead giveaway?


----------



## Goblin

Oh? What is the dead giving away?

A new car? A trip to Bermuda?


----------



## Hairazor

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Goblin

Joining the army Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

How you gonna keep 'em down on the farm when they've seen Paree'?


----------



## Goblin

Perry Who?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did I hear an Owl?


----------



## GothicCandle

is it nightfall yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Why does Day break, but night falls?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that a conundrum?


----------



## Spooky1

Why aren't folks voting for their favorites in the $20 prop contest?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are they just waiting for the last minute?


----------



## Hairazor

When is the last minute?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there always a last minute?


----------



## Goblin

are we counting down the minutes?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What minute are we starting at?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't we synchronize our watches first?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why not go with atomic time?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that toxic?


----------



## Goblin

Who has the mustard?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why do you desire mustard?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have any Gray Poupon?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Will Grey Poupon suffice?


----------



## Goblin

t come in yellow?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is that a question?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there an answer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would someone like to propound an opinion?


----------



## Hairazor

If I do, will I get out of jail free?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Don't you have money for bail?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is someone making it rain in here?


----------



## Goblin

Is it rsining on the forum AGAIN?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't you bring your bumbershoot?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Will you please just say umbrella?


----------



## Hairazor

That wouldn't be as much fun now would it?


----------



## Lord Homicide

You know how to have fun?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't fun comed swith an instruction manual?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What kind of fun are you aiming for?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How honest and detailed should I be?


----------



## Goblin

Can you make it quick?


----------



## Hairazor

And can you make it easy?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Can you make it quick and easy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you include visual aids with your presentation?


----------



## Hairazor

How about sound effects?


----------



## Goblin

No special effects?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who's with me on thinking this conversation is headed to the gutter?


----------



## Hairazor

How did you find out?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there anything wrong with a little gutter fun?


----------



## Goblin

Who's having fun in the gutter?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are we talking about gutters on the house, bowling or dirty thoughts?


----------



## Goblin

Can't we talk about all three?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you do that if you have a one track mind?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Which track is the right track?


----------



## Goblin

Has your train of thought been derailed?


----------



## Hairazor

Or has it just been shunted to an alternate track?


----------



## Goblin

Is it Track 29?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it the Chattanooga Choo-Choo?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is that a dance?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you do a demonstration?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where can we get tickets to see the dance demonstration?


----------



## Hairazor

Online?


----------



## scareme

Have you forgotten Roxy Blue's Emporium of Discounted Dance Tickets, Hair Rollers and Tuba Lessons?


----------



## Hairazor

Who could?


----------



## scareme

How did she ever get so crazy?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it take practice?


----------



## scareme

Should we ask spooky1?


----------



## Copchick

Is he the Grand PooBa of unanswered questions?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is that really your question ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a magic 8 ball for answers?


----------



## Goblin

are you behind the 8 ball?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you way behind everyone else?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who let you cut the line ?


----------



## Copchick

Alright, who cut the cheese?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Whoever blamed it flamed it, right?


----------



## Spooky1

Do think it's safe to light a match?


----------



## Hairazor

Would it be okay if you used a safety match?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did I hear someone ask for a blowtorch? <perk>


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you encouraging bad behavior?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't I always?


----------



## xredge

Blowtorch, WD40 and a lighter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Was that a suggestion?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Why do my days off fly by?


----------



## Hairazor

If you sleep through them will they slow down?


----------



## Lizzyborden

If I sleep through them will I feel more rested?


----------



## Goblin

Who was arrested?


----------



## Hairazor

Did they get hauled off to jail?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that Goblin I saw riding in the back seat of the police cruiser?


----------



## Goblin

Seeing things again Roxy? Wasn't it little green men last week?


----------



## Hairazor

Were they a bright green or a dull green?


----------



## Goblin

Weren't they dull and not very bright?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why are the strobes so bright?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The better to see you with?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you hiding?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Maybe I'm stalking you?


----------



## Goblin

Are you a NightStalker?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you investigating supernatural crime?


----------



## Hairazor

What is that strange glow?


----------



## Goblin

How do you tell if a glow is strange?


----------



## Hairazor

How can you tell if it's not?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Is it a strange supernatural glow?


----------



## Goblin

Can you define Strange?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you act strange?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Why do you think I act strange?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I plead the 5th?


----------



## Goblin

Do you think it will help?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should I alert Lassie?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think he can help?


----------



## scareme

How long has it been since his last rabies shot?


----------



## Hairazor

Was it after he bit Timmie?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Did Timmy have rabies too?


----------



## Hairazor

Did Timmy bite someone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't Timmy a werecollie now when the moon is full?


----------



## Hairazor

What does he do in between full moons?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does he fetch his Dad's pipe?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Or is it his mom who smokes the pipe?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a bubble pipe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't bubbles made with those plastic wand thingies with a circle on the end you blow through?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Don't wizards use those wand thingies?


----------



## Goblin

Wand thingie?


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't everyone have a wand thingie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's the thing with the thing?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Didn't The Thing have a fling with a thing?


----------



## Hairazor

Wasn't that supposed to be a secret?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or was it a mystery?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Or was it a mysterious secret?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a code to crack?


----------



## Lizzyborden

A code in crackers?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it the trinket in Cracker Jacks?


----------



## Spooky1

Did you find the surprise inside?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Or did you find those magical chocolate sprinkles?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can they make me fly?


----------



## Lizzyborden

who's flying where?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you having a flight of fancy?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it in Technicolor?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Or is it in ChromaDepth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who stole my 3D glasses?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you describe them?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Where they black with blue polka dots?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that why I’m seeing spots before my eyes?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you wearing Roxy's 3D glasses?


----------



## Hairazor

Where can I get a pair of those?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why is my pear tree talking to me again?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you yell Little Red School House?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What does that mean?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What does any of this mean really?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we find the answer in an Encyclopedia?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is anyone else concerned that Johnny Thunder's pear tree is talking to him...again?


----------



## Hairazor

Does he listen?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Does any man listen?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you say something ?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you asking me?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Does anyone else hear that sound?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a whooshing sound?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there a storm coming?


----------



## Goblin

WHO stole my umbrella?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you describe it?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it look like a #%@##&@ umbrella?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it the same one if it looks like %@##&@ ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I the only one who can't speak ampersand?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a quick course on the internet for it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you like me to send you a link?


----------



## Goblin

Link? Are you sending members Chain Mail again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why is Lancelot Link Secret Chimp at the door?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you a banana?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Does anyone know who has been stealing all the bananas?


----------



## Hairazor

Did they leave the peels?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who left all these banana peels lying around?


----------



## Hairazor

Can a person plead the 5th?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you have a justifiable reason to plead the 5th?


----------



## Hairazor

Or---can I just drink a 5th?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you planning on sharing?


----------



## Hairazor

Will you bring your own glass?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Don't you trust me with your crystal?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't your middle name "butterfingers?"


----------



## Hairazor

Have you seen me in action?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Where's the action?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Can you show me the money?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Just the bills, or the change too?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I use my debit card?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you have three forms of ID?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Idea? Who has an idea?


----------



## Hairazor

Do bizarre ramblings count?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Was Count Rambling bizarre?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is Count Rambling single? <perk>


----------



## Lizzyborden

Count Rambling has the shingles?


----------



## Hairazor

Is he getting ready to roof something?


----------



## Goblin

Does he have a hole in his roof?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Did he go through the roof?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who's going to pay to fix the roof!!??


----------



## Hairazor

Can we start a go fund me?


----------



## scareme

You really want to fund me?


----------



## Hairazor

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## scareme

Don't you remember what happened last time?


----------



## Hairazor

You don't still dwell on that do you?


----------



## scareme

Isn't it burned in my brain forever?


----------



## Hairazor

Would a little brainwashing help?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you prefer the name of a good therapist?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have one?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Does knowing the name of someone who _claims_ to be a good therapist count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the Count count?


----------



## Hairazor

I love ^ the Count, don't you?


----------



## scareme

Would you be jealous to know he like me more?


----------



## Hairazor

What have you got for a broken heart?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I put mustard on it?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Grey Poupon?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is that a band?


----------



## Hairazor

Should I check the yellow pages?


----------



## Goblin

The yellow pages writes checks?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you know?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What don't I know that Goblin may not know either?


----------



## Goblin

Are you aware the Goblin knows all there is and all there ever will be?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we to kneel in your presence?


----------



## Spooky1

Does he want a parade?


----------



## Hairazor

Where would be hold the parade?


----------



## scareme

Wouldn't it be in LaMott, Iowa?


----------



## Hairazor

Would that be where the parade stands still and the parade goers walk around it, like Bolan, IA?


----------



## Goblin

What's holding up my parade?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you believe the weather?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Was there a forecast for thunderstorms?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't Goblin like a bit of thunder with his parade?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would it be frightening if there were lightning?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't I wind up with a tornado instead?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you meet Dorothy?


----------



## scareme

Did your house fall on an evil witch?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have her shoes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What size are they?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Should we hold a lottery?


----------



## Hairazor

Where would I buy a ticket?


----------



## Goblin

What about my parade?


----------



## Hairazor

You're selling them at your Parade?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you sure this isn't some sort of a scam?


----------



## Hairazor

If it is, can I get in on it?


----------



## scareme

Do you have enough money?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you be willing to make me an interest free loan?


----------



## Goblin

Is that where I pay no interest to what you want?


----------



## Hairazor

I wasn't paying attention, did you say something?


----------



## Goblin

Should I forclose on your attention since you're not paying for it?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you do that?


----------



## Goblin

Do you really have to ask me that?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I plead the fifth?


----------



## Johnnylee

Is it serious??


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Or is it just embarrassing?


----------



## Johnnylee

Which is worse?


----------



## Hairazor

Should we start a poll?


----------



## Johnnylee

Will it get the answer?


----------



## Goblin

What was the question?


----------



## Johnnylee

Did anyone write it down?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you have a pen?


----------



## Johnnylee

What color should it be?


----------



## Hairazor

Is black legal enough?


----------



## Johnnylee

Whats wrong with Red?


----------



## Goblin

Are you signing it in blood?


----------



## Hairazor

Should I?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you making a deal with the Devil?


----------



## Johnnylee

Can you give me directions to the crossroads?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have GPS?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If the road to Hell is paved with good intentions, what if we just look for those instead of using GPS?


----------



## Johnnylee

Who do we look for?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are we looking for Satan?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you look under the bed?


----------



## Goblin

Is there a monster hiding under it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is it a _pet_ monster?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, can we keep it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What should we name her?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about "Goblinette" for a name:googly:?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a little Goblin?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did she get into the glitter?


----------



## Hairazor

Does she shimmer and shine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it okay if she shakes, rattles, and rolls?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we video tape it and put it on Youtube?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Will we split the proceeds?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean we can get paid for that?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wasn't that the plan?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that Plan A or Plan B?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um, what was Plan B again?


----------



## Goblin

You forgot plan B again, didn' you?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you talking to me?


----------



## Goblin

Did the battery in your hearing aid go dead again?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who's running this show?


----------



## Hairazor

Are we on TV?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the camera?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it over there by the bright lights?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Should I move into the light?


----------



## Hairazor

Would it be more becoming?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would she become a puff of smoke and pile of ashes?


----------



## Hairazor

Where would we scatter the ashes?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Will there be a memorial service?


----------



## Hairazor

Will there be snacks?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Will you provide an open bar?


----------



## Hairazor

Will there be live music?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Will the musicians be alive?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they have to be?


----------



## Goblin

Can there be live music with dead muscians?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't that set a somber tone?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you fear the dead?


----------



## Hairazor

Will they come back to haunt me?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why would they haunt you?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you hear about the time I got caught?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who caught you?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you believe I promised not to tell?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Didn't you promise to tell me?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you tell on me?


----------



## Goblin

Are they a snitch?


----------



## Hairazor

Why, what have you heard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Goblin conspiring to riot?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Can I join in? :devil:


----------



## Hairazor

What time does this riot start?


----------



## Goblin

What time is it now?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Howdy Doody Time?


----------



## Goblin

Did your Mickey Mouse wristwatch stop again?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I wind it or do I need batteries?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did you take all the batteries?


----------



## Hairazor

Was I supposed to leave some?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you really have to ask?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I in trouble?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you never not in trouble?


----------



## Hairazor

Seems like it doesn't it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you asking me?


----------



## Hairazor

Who else would know?


----------



## Goblin

Should we ask the wizard?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Isn't the wizard vacationing in Oz?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have his email address?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Have you tried his facebook page?


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't they ban him for hexing people he didn't like?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Does he really like anyone?


----------



## Hairazor

Does he get out of that bad mood if you give him a Twizzler?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What are you lacing the twizzler with?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can you smell that?


----------



## Hairazor

Where is it coming from?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Have you checked the basement?


----------



## Hairazor

If I don't return will you send help?


----------



## Lizzyborden

If you don’t return where will I send help?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Can she turn on her cell phones's GPS tracking chip?


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Goblin

Cause it gives you headaches?


----------



## Hairazor

Thinking?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is thinking stressful for you?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there a procedure manual?


----------



## Hairazor

Should we Google it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What search words would you use?


----------



## Hairazor

Could I just plead insanity?


----------



## Goblin

Want a William Shatnr mask and a biggggggg knife?


----------



## Hairazor

Will they make me intimidating?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do your customers think you are when you come at them with scissors?


----------



## Hairazor

If they run from me screaming does that mean yes?


----------



## Goblin

Why aren't I what?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't you remember?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did you forget to get your flu vaccine?


----------



## Goblin

Why do you want to shoot your flu?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who doesn't want to shoot their flu?


----------



## Hairazor

What kind of weapon would you use for that?


----------



## Goblin

One they used during the cold war?


----------



## Hairazor

(ahahaha) Can we still get some of that?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why would you want to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Hairazor

Does Dr. Who count?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can he count to 100?


----------



## Hairazor

What if he can't?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Can we hire a tutor?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Didn’t they rule England?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How long ago was that?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is this a history test?


----------



## Hairazor

What do I get if I ace it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you get to graduate with honors?


----------



## Hairazor

Does that "honors" involve any money?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

How much honor will my money buy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How much you got?


----------



## Hairazor

Will 2 pennies, a rock and some pocket lint get me anything?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...depends...are they Indian head pennies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't buffalo nickels be nicer?


----------



## Hairazor

Could I get enough for a herd?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What have you heard?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Have you heard the one where 3 men walk into a bar?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it involve gum on your shoe?


----------



## scareme

Weren't we suppose to keep this forum G-rated?


----------



## Hairazor

What does the G stand for?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What would you like it to stand for?


----------



## Hairazor

Gum?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Because it's sticky and sweet?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it true gum stays in your stomach for 7 years if you swallow it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like to be the test subject for that experiment?


----------



## Hairazor

Will I get paid in Gum?


----------



## Goblin

Got change for a gumball?


----------



## Hairazor

Would that be a Chicklet?


(True story, when I was little and we asked for gum my Mom would give us a half a Chicklet)


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Isn’t that a new born chicken?


----------



## Hairazor

Which came first, the chick or the egg?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it be the rooster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that an off color joke?:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Would the punchline pack a real punch?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you planning on punching someone?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you warn them?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do you think they’d heed the warning?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Don't they trust you?


----------



## Hairazor

Can anyone?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do I look like the trustworthy type?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this a trick question?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you always so suspicious?


----------



## Hairazor

Does an owl's feet fit tree limbs?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is a frogs ass water tight?


----------



## Hairazor

Is anyone doing a study on that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where can we apply for research funding?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we apply on line


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are we looking for a private or federal funding source?


----------



## Hairazor

Which will give us the most funding?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Which one has the deepest pockets?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

If your pockets are deep do you need longer arms.


----------



## Hairazor

Would that be medically possible?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What type of doctor would you see for something like that?


----------



## Goblin

Is Dr. Frankenstein still living?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you need his phone number?


----------



## Spooky1

Would FaceTime be better?


----------



## Hairazor

Would it have his picture?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is this a recent picture?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it in color?


----------



## Goblin

Did you break all your crayons again?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there such a thing as an unbroken crayon?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they break because we color aggressively?


----------



## Goblin

How do you color an aggressively?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would using a pink crayon help calm it?


----------



## Hairazor

How about some soothing music?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is it true that music calms the savage beast?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall we try it on a charging lion?


----------



## Goblin

Where will we find a lion with a credit card?


----------



## Hairazor

The Zoo?


----------



## Goblin

Which zoo?


----------



## Hairazor

Picky aren't we?


----------



## Goblin

You mean I've got to pick the zoo too?


----------



## Hairazor

Who better?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Should we vote?


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't we draw straws?


----------



## Hairazor

The straws aren't plastic are they?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why do you care if the straws are plastic?


----------



## Hairazor

Aren't they bad for the environment?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Should we use stainless steel straws?


----------



## Hairazor

Could this become a new fad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What time is it?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Howdy Doody Time?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What does that mean?


----------



## Hairazor

You're younger than me aren't you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you trying to flatter me?


----------



## Hairazor

Did it work?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Can you try again?


----------



## Hairazor

What is your secret for staying so young?


----------



## Spooky1

Who said I was young?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this a pop quiz?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I take a makeup exam if I miss the test?


----------



## Hairazor

You know you'll have to provide 3 forms of ID, right?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Will a note from my mother suffice?


----------



## Hairazor

Will it be Notarized?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Is that anything like motorized?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How would that be possible?


----------



## Goblin

Did you ask the leprechauns?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you been able to find their Hidey Hole?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Was it difficult to find?


----------



## Hairazor

Do owls feet fit tree limbs?


----------



## Lizzyborden

What if the tree limb doesn’t fit the owls feet?


----------



## scareme

Do you mean to stand there and ask me a question like that?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Did you really think that I wouldn't.


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get an Amen on that?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't Daylight Savings Time just confuse the time issue?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Does anyone really care


----------



## Hairazor

Can we abolish it?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why not?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you feeling rebellious?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would you expect anything less?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I expect anything more?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get the answer in the form of a question?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why wouldn't feel rebellious?


----------



## Dreadmakr

That should have read...
Why wouldn't I feel rebellious?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did you not get enough shredded paper muffins?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can anyone ever get enough shredded paper muffins?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you serve them with sawdust topping?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Will you try one if I do?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you deliver?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How soon do you want them?


----------



## Dreadmakr

And where should they be delivered?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Do they taste like chicken?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why does everything have to taste like chicken?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What would you like everything to taste like?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

would you be upset if I said Aligator?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What would be wrong if everything tasted like chocolate?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you guys suggesting chocolate Alligator?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there any doubt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where can I buy chocolate alligators?


----------



## Hairazor

Would they be at your nearest Swamp and Confection store?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do they make chocolate alligator ice cream?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does it come in dark chocolate?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it low cal?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Who want's low cal icecream?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't it be healthier?


----------



## Dreadmakr

But would it taste as good?


----------



## Goblin

Does it come with nuts?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What kind of nuts would you suggest?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have a variety of nuts?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Aren't there enough nuts in your world?


----------



## Hairazor

You know my family?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you part of my family tree?


----------



## Dreadmakr

You mean, you don't know?


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't every family keep secrets?


----------



## Dreadmakr

But are all those secrets equally bad?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it for you to find out?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wouldn't people be upset if I poked around, trying to uncover their secrets


----------



## Hairazor

What would you use to poke?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would a magic wand be okay?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have one?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why wouldn't I have one?


----------



## Hairazor

Where did you get it?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Where would think that I would get it?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a secret?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you think it would have to be a secret?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can anyone really ever keep a secret?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you have secrets of your own?


----------



## Hairazor

Why, what have you heard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a vicious rumor floating about?


----------



## Hairazor

It's not about me is it?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really want me to tell you?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you whisper it?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What if it is something you don't really want to hear?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we get a judge's ruling on this?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you going to pay for the lawyers?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't I just go right to the judge?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you know one who would be willing to hear the case?


----------



## Hairazor

What do you mean by willing?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would the judge hear the case without expecting at least a gratuity?


----------



## scareme

Are you suggesting judges are not upright defenders of the law?


----------



## Dreadmakr

I live in Cook county, Illinois... do I really need to say anything more?


----------



## scareme

Ha Ha I'm sorry, did you think I really meant to laugh?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Didn't you?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't we always?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What if something is not funny?


----------



## scareme

Why are you looking at me when you say that?


----------



## Hairazor

Where else should we look?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you offended by being looked at?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you feel better if they looked at me?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that an option?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Shouldn't there always be options?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who doesn't love options?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can there really be too many options


----------



## scareme

You're not a woman, are you?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you think men can appreciate having options?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Have you thought of an option?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really want to hear about my options?


----------



## scareme

How long will it take?


----------



## Dreadmakr

How long is too long?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How many options do you have??


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you honestly want me to start listing them off?


----------



## Goblin

Are you making a list and checking it twice?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you think I should?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you asking me?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Who else would I ask about such and important issue?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you ask someone else?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do I have to?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you make up an answer?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How detailed do you want it to be?


----------



## Dreadmakr

How much time do you have to make it up?


----------



## Hairazor

How rich is your imagination?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

By rich do you mean warped?


----------



## Hairazor

What else could it mean?


----------



## Dreadmakr

How warped are we talking about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone have a straightedge so we can check?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Will a yard stick do?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is it sharp?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it lethal?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you know how handle a lethal yardstick?


----------



## Hairazor

Carefully?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wouldn't you think there would be more to it than that?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Does it come with instructions?


----------



## Hairazor

Are the instructions in multiple languages?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What languages would you want?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we speak in tongues?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wouldn't that depend on your gifts?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are we giving each other gifts?


----------



## Hairazor

It is Christmas time isn't it?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Doesn't Christmas time seem to start earlier every year?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Doesn't that depend on whether or not Halloween has even arrived yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there any good answer to all this?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why would you ask that?


----------



## Hairazor

Because I have an inquiring mind?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you doubt my veracity?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you trying to avoid the question?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it working?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Did you really think it would?


----------



## Hairazor

A girl can dream can't she?


----------



## Dreadmakr

But would she really dream about that?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you regulate your dreams?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would that be necessary?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we try it to see what happens?


----------



## Hairazor

Who should go first?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Should we use 'eeny meeny miny moe' to decide?


----------



## Hairazor

Who should start?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Should we rely on "age before beauty"?


----------



## Hairazor

Does that mean I'm first?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really think I am going to answer that?


----------



## Hairazor

Depends, do you have a death wish?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you think that I have good reasons to stay alive?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get an Amen on that?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really want one?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why do you refuse to give her an Amen?


----------



## Hairazor

Does he think it will make me go up in flames?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you sure you wouldn't go up in flames?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there a safe way to test this theory?


----------



## Hairazor

Would anyone stand by with the Holy Water just in case?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would a gallon be enough?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't a hose full be safer just to be sure?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Depends on what comes out of the hose doesn't it?


----------



## Hairazor

Weren't we opting for Holy Water?


----------



## Dreadmakr

But wouldn't that require having a priest come and bless the entire well, pond, lake or mud puddle that the water was being pumped from, so that it would qualify as holy water?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How much Holy Water are we talking here?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you think it might be a big fire?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we toast marshmallows?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you have some gram crackers and chocolate bars?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I invite a friend?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Is there enough to go around?


----------



## Hairazor

Do I have time to make a run to the store?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can't I drive to the store instead?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you worried she might not return?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Aren't you?


----------



## Hairazor

What, no trust?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Should there be?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you prefer that I go?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you willing to do that?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I retire now?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why not?


----------



## Hairazor

Do we get to decide?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Shouldn't it be up to him?


----------



## Hairazor

What if he's on the fence?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are we all agreed he might make the wrong decision?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Is there really a right decision?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are we being paid for advising him?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall we take up a collection?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would you willingly take his money?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it for a good cause?


----------



## Dreadmakr

How good could it be?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall we take a poll?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Who are you going to take the poll from?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't the Haunt members be appropriate?


----------



## Dreadmakr

But what if a haunter wants to keep his or her poll


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we still talking about Spooky1 trying to make a decision about retiring?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would you like to talk about something else?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we talk about how much wood a woodchuck can chuck?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is Spooky1 thinking about transitioning into a job working with Woodchucks?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Isn't true that...
a woodchuck would chuck all the would he could chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Hairazor

But what if he couldn't chuck wood?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you think he might toss it instead?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you wonder how much wood would a woodchuck toss if a woodchuck could toss wood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn’t that the inspiration for a GEICO commercial?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you think those woodchucks are friend of the gecko?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you just love that little Geico Gecko?


----------



## Dreadmakr

How much do you think he makes?


----------



## Goblin

Did you drive your mother half out of her mind with all your questions?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really think she was the only one that I drove out of their minds with questions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where do you go to get a license to drive people out of their minds?


----------



## Hairazor

Where indeed?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wasn't that part of what you learned in High School?


----------



## Hairazor

Who can remember back that far?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you have fun memories from back then?


----------



## Hairazor

How far back?


----------



## Dreadmakr

How far back are you comfortable with?


----------



## Hairazor

Yesterday?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can I assume then, that your past is full of dark secrets?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Will you tell us your dark secrets?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are they the kind of thing you could share?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you like horror?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would I be here if I didn't?


----------



## Hairazor

Would any of us?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Is that a serious question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Hairazor ever serious?


----------



## Hairazor

Well, am I?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Couldn't you answer that for me?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you believe a teensie tiny bit?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you that concerned about being believed?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wouldn't you be?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would you believe anything that I say?


----------



## Hairazor

Would I admit if I didn't?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Aren't you concerned with how I would respond?


----------



## Hairazor

Will these questions ever end?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you going to stop asking them?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Isn't that a question only you can answer?


----------



## Dreadmakr

And aren't you concerned that people will think that you are trying to hide something?


----------



## Hairazor

What, me hide something?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wouldn't you?


----------



## Hairazor

Why, what have you heard?


----------



## Dreadmakr

You don't think that I would be dumb enough to say anything about it here do you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you whisper it to me?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you promise not to tell anyone else?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Could I just promise to _try_ not to tell anyone else?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really think I would risk Hairazor's wrath, on a promise that weak?


----------



## Hairazor

I have wrath?


----------



## Dreadmakr

You don't think that I would turn my back on you, do you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did anyone else notice that non answer to HR's question?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm standing right here, can't you see me?


----------



## Dreadmakr

How could I not see you?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Ok if I can't come up with an answer?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why wouldn't it be okay?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you okay?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you need a sick day?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sick or not, who couldn't use a day off?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What do you do on your day off?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you seriously want to know?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you want to tell me?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you think the answer would be all that interesting?


----------



## Goblin

Should we aske the wizard?


----------



## Hairazor

Of Oz?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you think Merlin would be a better choice?


----------



## Goblin

For what?


----------



## Hairazor

That's a good question don't you think?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is the question a secret? < _perk_ >


----------



## Dreadmakr

What was it we were talking about?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we start fresh?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would it help the ideas start to flow if I brought donuts?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't donuts always help?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Could anyone doubt it?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wouldn't that depend on what kind of donuts?


----------



## Hairazor

Are there some you don't like?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you expect me to like every kind?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is it weird that I do?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you think that you are weird?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you really think that I would use trick questions


----------



## Goblin

What kind of trick does your questions do?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What kind of trick would you like to see it do?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Don't you feel ashamed trying to trick me?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you feel ashamed of being such a good target for trickery?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that a good thing?


----------



## Dreadmakr

You really didn't asks me that, did you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What are we talking about?


----------



## Hairazor

Shall we ask a new question?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What kind of question would you ask?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Anything interesting. What can you tell me about you?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can I trust you to keep what I tell you a secret?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Probably not, but how bad can it be?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would you consider earth shattering bad?


----------



## Hairazor

Would it make us run for cover?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you have a sense of self preservation?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Does the NRA giving you a medal for being a sharp shooter count?


----------



## Dreadmakr

I cannot imagine why it wouldn't?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What else would make you feel safe?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would you believe me if I said that having a wookie as a side-kick would make me feel safer?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you believe me if I told you that having a wookie as my best friend has always been my fantasy?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you think that makes you unique?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Aren't we all unique in our own way?


----------



## Dreadmakr

I find that way too many people simply conform to whatever is currently popular, don't you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you believe that people conforming to whatever is currently popular could be potentially dangerous to the future of our country?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What thinking person wouldn't?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wait. What were we talking about again?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Weren't we talking about the arrow of time?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it swift?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Of more interest… does it fly straight and true?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there any way to reverse it?


----------



## Dreadmakr

And if so, would it be a wise thing to do?


----------



## Night Watchman

Do I need to be wise to think about it?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Isn't wisdom an important starting point of any good thought process?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean my usual willy nilly method isn't best?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Am I the only one who _likes_ to be willy nilly?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Being willy nilly can be fine and even fun sometimes, but would you choose to be willy nilly about a serious issue, like choosing between milk chocolate and dark chocolate?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you suggesting I can't have both??!


----------



## Dreadmakr

How can you think that would I be so cruel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who would even suggest such an awful thing about you?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you ever wonder about some people?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What are you wondering about some people?


----------



## Goblin

Anybody or can I pick someone at random?


----------



## Hairazor

Who would you pick?


----------



## Goblin

Is there an owl in here?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you sure it isn't a vampire bat?


----------



## Hairazor

Who let it in?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you think someone let it in on purpose?


----------



## Goblin

Was it a vampire?


----------



## Hairazor

Did it try to bite your neck?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Did it succeed?


----------



## Hairazor

Are these hickeys on my neck?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can you show them to us?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why are they so big?


----------



## Dreadmakr

And why are the green?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yikes! Do you want us to call a doctor?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it Dr. Jekyll?


----------



## Spooky1

Should we Hyde?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What's in that vile he's holding?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a vaccine?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or could it be some kind of drug that causes monstrous mutations?


----------



## Goblin

Is it prescription or generic?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Is it covered by your insurance?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Does your insurance cover experimental drugs?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Aren't you afraid of what it might do to you?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think it could give me super powers?


----------



## Dreadmakr

If so, would you be a super hero, or a super villain?


----------



## Hairazor

You have to ask???


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL.
Should I start running now?


----------



## Hairazor

How fast can you run?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can I just drive away instead?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you see me spirit away the keys?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Am I getting so old that I missed that?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there any politically correct way to answer that?


----------



## Hairazor

Does an owl's feet fit tree limbs?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or is the owl just picky about what limb it will land on?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What kind of weird owl is that?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it even an owl?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Does that matter?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Should I be afraid?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why would you be afraid?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it dark out?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you have a good flashlight?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where do you keep the batteries?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you have any batteries?


----------



## Goblin

Are batteries not included?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What size batteries do you need


----------



## Hairazor

Do they need to be Energizers?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you want the rabbit to load them?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Have you ever had an energizer bunny as a pet?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it just keep running?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can you run fast enough to catch it if it does run?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is it as soft as a real bunny?


----------



## Dreadmakr

What makes you think it isn't a real bunny?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be the fact that it’s unnaturally pink?


----------



## Hairazor

Is pink the new brown in bunnies?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Could it be the bunny is just into the trend of dying the hair unnatural colors?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Or is the sadistic neighbor abusing the poor bunnies for who knows what reason?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have sadistic neighbors?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn’t you like to be Mr. Rogers’ neighbor?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think he would acknowledge me?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why wouldn't he acknowledge you?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get an raincheck on this?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you trying to hide something from us?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it show?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you get warts from kissing toads instead of frogs?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is it the warts or toads that you desire?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't both be a plus?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wouldn't that depend on your intended use of the toad and wart?


----------



## Goblin

Toad and Wart? Didn't they break up in 1968?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Did you ever see them in concert?


----------



## Hairazor

Was it a hopping good time?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Were rabbits there too?


----------



## Hairazor

Do bunnies have fur?


----------



## Spooky1

Is PETA mad at bunnies for wearing fur?


----------



## Hairazor

Why? What have you heard?


----------



## Goblin

A herd of bunnies?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't it be a Fluffle of bunnies?


----------



## Goblin

What was that about a fluffy bunny?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you use Downy on them when you bathe them?


----------



## Goblin

Can't you use Tide?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't you have to worry about getting that in their eyes


----------



## Goblin

Can they wear sunglasses?


----------



## Hairazor

Where would you get bunny sunglasses?


----------



## Goblin

Are they expensive?


----------



## Hairazor

Compared to what?


----------



## Goblin

Is ir a what or a who?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I ask a consultant?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't that be up to the consultant?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get back to you on that?


----------



## Goblin

How long?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a time limit?


----------



## Goblin

How much time have you got?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you believe all day?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you have to believe in something?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that rhetorical?


----------



## Goblin

Is WHAT retorocal?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get Aspirin for the headache brought on by all this thinking?


----------



## Goblin

How about an extra strength ballpeeno instead?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it guaranteed to help?


----------



## Goblin

Hasn't the guarantee expired?


----------



## Hairazor

Will that make a difference?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Doesn't everything make a difference?


----------



## Goblin

Who counts as everything?


----------



## Hairazor

If I shot a cannon down Main Street, what are my chances of not getting caught?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't it depend on who you're shooting at?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have someone in mind?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why are you thinking of shooting a cannon down Main Street?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you think it would be fun?


----------



## Goblin

Would you, if I shot it at you?


----------



## Hairazor

Are you shooting marshmallows out of said cannon?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Do you have graham crackers and chocolate bars to go with those marshmallows?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you really have to ask?


----------



## Hairazor

Want to join in the fun?


----------



## Goblin

Did you drive your parents half out of their minds with all your questions?


----------



## Hairazor

Why, what did you hear?


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Can't you tell me?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it a secret?


----------



## Goblin

Is there a secret handshake?


----------



## Hairazor

Did I miss something?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

If you did, will you tell me?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you keep it a secret?


----------



## Goblin

Is this I've got a secret?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you want to play?


----------



## Goblin

What are the rules?


----------



## Hairazor

What if there aren't any?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wouldn't that be wonderful?


----------



## Hairazor

Would we have a party to celebrate?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would there be cake?


----------



## Hairazor

Can we invite our friends?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What if we don't have any?


----------



## Hairazor

Aren't we your friends, or did you mean besides us?


----------



## Goblin

Who's beside us?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is there anyone?


----------



## Goblin

Are the ghosts back again?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it that time of year?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What time of year is it?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it just past Thanksgiving and on toward Christmas?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you ready for Christmas?


----------



## Hairazor

Is anyone ever really ready for Christmas?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you think Santa is ready for Christmas?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think the elves were slacking off?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Aren't you the reason they are slacking off?


----------



## Hairazor

How did you find out?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can you really trust anyone?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Don't you believe I can trust you?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have your fingers crossed?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you have to ask?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you blink once for yes and twice for no?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How do I answer if I can't blink?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you nod instead?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Could you wiggle a toe?


----------



## Hairazor

Does it matter which toe


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happens if you stub a toe?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you say *(^$% really loudly?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ How does one pronounce that?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you know if it was pronounced wrong?


----------



## xredge

Why would it be pronounced wrong?


----------



## Hairazor

Forget pronunciation, how's your weather?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is it wrong to wish it were colder?


----------



## Hairazor

How cold would you like?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How cold does it have to be to build an igloo that lasts for two months?


----------



## Hairazor

Should we ask an Eskimo?


----------



## Goblin

Did you run out of questions?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't there an infinite supply?


----------



## xredge

Isn't there a question from a question?


----------



## Hairazor

If I don't answer do I have to sit in a corner?


----------



## Goblin

Do I get to pick the corner?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I veto if I don't like the corner?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Don't you think vetoing the corner would make _me_ want _you_ to sit in it even more?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I in really big trouble now?


----------



## xredge

Were you bad?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you define bad?


----------



## xredge

No, Can you define good?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it the opposite of bad?


----------



## xredge

Can't good be bad and bad be good?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## xredge

Guess so, just popped in my head, LOL?

Why after the pandemic, people now can't seem to drive?


----------



## Hairazor

Are the drivers causing problems in your area?


----------



## xredge

Why do they drive so slow, slam on brakes and stop to turn right? LOL all in form of a question.


----------



## Hairazor

Did they get their license from a Cracker Jacks box?


----------



## xredge

No to good from there, Could have they got it from a Fruit Loops box?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who doesn't like Fruit Loops?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they come with a Toucan?


----------



## xredge

Would his name be Sam?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sam I am?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, why not?


----------



## xredge

Can it be different?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do you believe it's OK to change your mind?


----------



## Hairazor

What if I say no?


----------



## xredge

What if I say yes?


----------



## Hairazor

Could these last 2 answers be turned into a Country song?


----------



## xredge

Can you add in in Drunk or something leaving/dieing like most songs?


----------



## Hairazor

Would there be any reason why we couldn't?


----------



## xredge

How long should we make the song?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't about 3 min. standard unless you are Meatloaf?


----------



## xredge

Should it have multiple choruses?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How many choruses did you have in mind?


----------



## Hairazor

Will the tune be catchy so everyone will get an ear worm from it?


----------



## xredge

Will it make you go deaf?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't you get one of those hearing horns for that?


----------



## xredge

Like one of those old bicycle horns looking things, for the ear?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't it work as well now as then?


----------



## xredge

Not to get off this, but did I say how much I hate construction?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why do you hate construction?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it the helpless feeling you get while waiting?


----------



## xredge

One of them, How would you like going about 2 miles in about 10-20 minutes.


----------



## Hairazor

Can you nap between moves?


----------



## xredge

Some mornings I have to fight have about an hour drive in this is the last part, why do they change the light so only a few vehicles can get through?


----------



## Hairazor

Should we school said person in proper light etiquette?


----------



## xredge

Should all people programming lights have to go through them several times so they feel the pain normal people do?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean that isn't a requirement?


----------



## xredge

Do they even get any training?


----------



## Hairazor

If you can train a Morning Glory vine why can't you train a light programmer?


----------



## xredge

Why is the Morning Glory so much smarter than a light programmer?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it because we like it better?


----------



## xredge

So much better, Why can't the Morning Glory program it?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get an Amen for that?


----------



## xredge

Definitely an Amen! Why do they have to shut down a major intersection in the middle of the week?


----------



## Hairazor

What would be the fun if they shut it down on weekends?


----------



## xredge

No fun at all?

Why is there no good way to get past it? Every way around it is construction too!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a bureaucrat you can get a secret navigation map from?


----------



## xredge

Can I just get a helicopter?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, is that possible?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you use a trebuchet instead to launch yourself over construction traffic?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I watch?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is this in any way legal?


----------



## Hairazor

If not, wouldn't that make it more fun?


----------



## xredge

Hmm, for the one construction zone can they just make a ramp so we can jump over the part that's closed?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Am I the only one who believes this is a fantastic idea?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't it be great if we could just teleport to where we want to go?


----------



## xredge

Oh so much easier then, What that make things to easy then?


----------



## Hairazor

Would there have to be a teleporting schedule so "bodies" don't collide?


----------



## xredge

Are you taking the fun away, with bodies colliding?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't you be afraid the molecules would get mixed up and each would come out different than when they went in?


----------



## xredge

Wouldn't you want extra body parts or fix parts? How about transferring some of the weight to another person, at least in my case? LOL!


----------



## Hairazor

Wonder, will that be the next weight loss fad?


----------



## xredge

Wonder what the next fitness fad will be?


----------



## Hairazor

Will you try it no matter what it is?


----------



## xredge

Will it be big enough for another coat rack?


----------



## Hairazor

Should we look it up on Google?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Aren't all the answers to everything on Google?


----------



## Hairazor

Where else would they be?


----------



## xredge

Aren't they also on Utube?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you believe I forgot all about Utube?


----------



## xredge

How could you forget U-tube that's the How to with Video?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I claim Senior Moment?


----------



## xredge

Nope, Can you do better than that?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I consult a Fortune Teller for a better answer?


----------



## xredge

Why not?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you know one?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How many do you want?


----------



## Hairazor

How many do you think would be proper


----------



## xredge

Do you think 5 would be good enough?


----------



## Hairazor

That sounds like a proper number, now, where do I find them?


----------



## xredge

Find what?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't remember, do you?


----------



## xredge

remember what?


----------



## Hairazor

Senior moment?


----------



## xredge

Always, Do I have to remember?


----------



## xredge

Why don't we have more people posting?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't it be great if more of the 22.4K members participated?


----------



## xredge

That would be great. Why do people think they can put a time frame on something they have no clue about?


----------



## Hairazor

Are they control freaks?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Or do they want to benefit from other's success?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't that be rather naughty?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Don't Corporate Executives do it all the time?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, isn't it sad?


----------



## xredge

But aren't they happy?


----------



## Hairazor

If they aren't what more could they possibly want?


----------



## xredge

They want meeting after meeting all about the same crap and scope creep, don't they?


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't that just frost your cookies?


----------



## xredge

Cookies? Where? Need some to keep me going.


----------



## Hairazor

I forgot where I put them, do you remember?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Didn't you hide them in the top cupboard?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you have a step ladder so I can check?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Will you return it in a timely manner?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean I won't be able to keep it?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Is lease-to-own an option?


----------



## Hairazor

Where do I sign up for that?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did you read the fine print?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I in trouble if I didn't?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What do you think?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I plead insanity?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would that help?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't hurt can it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Hairazor

Am I ever sure about anything?


----------



## xredge

Why would you be sure?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like you understand me, don't you???


----------



## xredge

LOL, Doesn't this apply to lots of us?


----------



## Hairazor

Hello, anybody out there?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Was than an echo?


----------



## Hairazor

Did it repeat exactly what was said?


----------



## xredge

Why did the sounds change?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

What makes you think the sounds changed?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I control the volume?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Would you want to if you could?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there a correct answer?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Wouldn't an intelligent person know that? 😁


----------



## xredge

Would a crazy person know that?


----------



## Hairazor

How about an eccentric person?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Do you know any truly eccentric people?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you met me?


----------



## xredge

Am I not Ok?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

If not OK, are you Texas?


----------



## Hairazor

Is Texas code for something?


----------



## xredge

Isn't it a football call?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it anything like the Rebel Yell?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who remembers the Rebel Yell?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it iconic?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Do I look like I know?


----------



## Hairazor

Who would we ask?


----------



## xredge

Would they know?


----------



## Goblin

Why not?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Who woulda thunk this year would pass so quickly?


----------



## Hairazor

How many days left?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Can you believe only 43?


----------



## Hairazor

Will we laugh or cry


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Isn't laughing more fun?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I get an Amen for that


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

If yesterday was Christmas, would you miss it as much as you miss Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't a NO answer obvious?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Doesn't NO sometimes mean YES?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this a trick question?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Do I look like a guy who knows all the answers?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean you don't?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Have you ever known ANY man who has all the answers? 🤣


----------



## Hairazor

How long do I have to think about this?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Should I set a timer?


----------



## Hairazor

Would you, please?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Can you set one for me too?


----------



## Hairazor

Timers for everyone, is that a go?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Where are we going?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Would you enjoy a trip to Kauai?


----------



## Hairazor

Where do I sign up?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Do you know where the sign-up sheet is?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it missing?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Where did you put it??!?


----------



## Hairazor

Why, is it not where it belongs?


----------

